# Complecorna



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2015)

In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.

Provo a fare un elenco:

- mi sto riappropriando di una fisicità che avevo un po' trascurato nella piattezza che il rapporto stava attraversando;

- sto amandomi di più dando tutto lo spazio che meritano alle mie sensazioni che spesso mi capitava di trascurare a beneficio di una specie di standard da conservare;

- scelgo io i compromessi ai quali intendo sottostare e non lascio che sia lui a farlo  (in maniera subdola);

- riesco ad esprimere, senza paure di sorta (ciò che avevo paura di  perdere in qualche modo l'ho già perso), i miei bisogni di componente di una coppia e di individuo senza freni condizionanti;

- ho meno paure del "prima", ora mi sembra di essere più forte e pronta a tutto;

- mi relaziono con lui indossando sempre vesti diverse e costringendolo ad adattarsi; spiazzante per entrambi, ma è tutta vita che si manifesta;

- il sesso ha ripreso vigore anche rispetto al prima di lei, sembra di essere tornati ai primi anni; 

- lui è molto più presente, anche rispetto al "prima", nella vita di famiglia, senza che io chieda nulla.

Questo è l'adesso; magari tra un mese scriverò che è andato fuori di casa, non lo so. Non credo a cambiamenti radicali nel suo intimo, ma qualche ingranaggio dev'essersi smosso, e per ora va bene così; più che vivere alla giornata ora non riesco.

Le positività di chi si è trovato nella mia stessa condizione quali sono?


Ps: cioè a 'sto troione, alla fine dei salmi, devo pure ringraziarlo :rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Non avere piu' nessuno da tradire ne obblighi di ogni genere verso di lui. 

Prendo e non do niente.  Solo se mi va faccio qualcosa  con lui e per lui  ma prima penso a stare bene.





Abbiamo meno scelte e tempo a  disposizione ed io degli 'avanzi'  tardivi in esclusiva non so che farne.   Poteva risparmiarsi.   Lo   spremo e getto gli avanzi.  Sa benissimo di non poter contare su di me.  

Invece lui c'e' sempre, adesso,  per me.  Non basta.  Io sto benissimo sia con che senza di lui.  Non e'  piu' al centro della mia vita. 


Non mi commuovono i suoi abbracci ed i suoi ti amo.  :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ti sembrerà strano però sì.    ci sono situazioni in cui è necessaria una scossa.

hai scritto tu che il tuo matrimonio si stava appiattendo a vari livelli e tu ti stavi trascurando.

il tradimento ha consentito a tuo marito di capire cosa stava perdendo e a te di rimetterti al centro dell'attenzione,tua e sua.

quindi sì.    magari proprio dire grazie alla facocera no  ma puoi guardare alla parte mezza piena del bicchiere


----------



## Traccia (20 Febbraio 2015)

boh....non lo so...
so che non posso capire, che la faccio facile, che può sembrare un discorso superficiale, che non capisco tante cose perchè non sono madre, che bla bla bla bla e tutte ste cose scontate...ma dico io...che senso ha tenersi un uomo accanto che ci ha tradite?!
che senso ha restare con uno che ci ha ingannato (e molto probabilmente lo rifarà)?!? 
che senso ha, soprattutto, restarci "facendogli scontare" ciò che ci ha fatto?! rimanere ma con il "dente avvelenato"?!
quale è il senso?
booooooooooooh

io resterei solo ad una condizione: se il mio amore non mi avesse trasformata, se il dolore non mi avesse cambiata, se il perdono mi avesse investita e se riuscissi ad essere quella di prima...(Quindi, ERGO, io non resterei mai!).

Rimanere per sentirmi più fredda, più guardinga, più scaltra, più 'potente' (te credo! co tutti i sensi di colpa che stanno dall'altra parte è normale che si vince facile così!!! i traditori che dicono 'ti amo pucci pucci' lo fanno per i sensi di colpa che li maciullano, non di certo per amore!!! sennò col cavolo che tradivano!!!)...insomma, restare tanto per...rivincita? rivalsa? paura della solitudine? abitudine? ....anche no.

Ma io non posso capire...non posso comprendere...non è così facile...
Beh, invece si, per me sarebbe assolutamente ed estremamente facile.

Un calcio nel culo senza passare dal via. E ne sono strasicura.
Mi conosco, e so che lo farei senza ombra di dubbio nè esitazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> boh....non lo so...
> so che non posso capire, che la faccio facile, che può sembrare un discorso superficiale, che non capisco tante cose perchè non sono madre, che bla bla bla bla e tutte ste cose scontate...ma dico io...che senso ha tenersi un uomo accanto che ci ha tradite?!
> che senso ha restare con uno che ci ha ingannato (e molto probabilmente lo rifarà)?!?
> che senso ha, soprattutto, restarci "facendogli scontare" ciò che ci ha fatto?! rimanere ma con il "dente avvelenato"?!
> ...


Anche io l'ho sempre detto e poi ho scoperto che prima di me arrivano altre cose.
In rosso la parte che condivido, passato il primo momento di giusta incazzatura se vado avanti vado avanti ripartendo.


----------



## Trinità (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Questa è per TE!
[video=youtube;z212DKIdQOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z212DKIdQOU[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...



Comprendere appieno quello che stai scrivendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono troppe per essere elencate. Però ad ogni sforzo che la vita ci pone nel donarci forza, e consapevolezza, richiede uno scotto che si chiama vivere. Basta amare se stessi, la vita, e tutto si vive vivendo veramente. Credo che, anzi ne sono sicuro, "nel momento in cui il passato non attraversa più il nostro presente rendendolo amaro, si sta vivendo sul serio la vera vita."

Oddio mio..


----------



## Traccia (20 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io l'ho sempre detto e poi ho scoperto che prima di me arrivano altre cose.
> In rosso la parte che condivido, passato il primo momento di giusta incazzatura se vado avanti vado avanti ripartendo.


concordo...ma sarebbe proprio quello il mio limite.
Putroppo non riuscirei più a fidarmi e a ripartire con l'atto di fede che un rapporto richiederebbe.
Per questo non resterei mai.
Perchè il gioco al massacro ("prima l'hai fatto tu, ora me ne fotto io") non mi appartiene e non lo trovo affatto costruttivo.
Ed anche il tentativo opposto, di rigettarsi completamente fiduciosi non ce la farei, mi frenerebbe. Inevitabilmente qualcosa si sarebbe rotto e perso per sempre.
Ed un rapporto tenuto in piedi con lo scotch o la colla proprio non è ciò a cui aspiro o mi renderebbe felice.
Ahimè si, io sono ancora nella fase che prima di me non vengono altre cose.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


troione in che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> concordo...ma sarebbe proprio quello il mio limite.
> Putroppo non riuscirei più a fidarmi e a ripartire con l'atto di fede che un rapporto richiederebbe.
> Per questo non resterei mai.
> Perchè il gioco al massacro ("prima l'hai fatto tu, ora me ne fotto io") non mi appartiene e non lo trovo affatto costruttivo.
> ...


Comprensibile non avendo una famiglia


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> troione in che senso?


Non capivo nemmeno io, dopo ho pensato al marito, lo zoccolo cioè :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> troione in che senso?


Nel senso della tipa con cui è andato suo marito.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non capivo nemmeno io, dopo ho pensato al marito, lo zoccolo cioè :carneval:





farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso della tipa con cui è andato suo marito.



Capito 
per un momento ho pensato anche io che il marito
fosse il troione


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Capito
> per un momento ho pensato anche io che il marito
> fosse il troione


no no è sempre l'altra, tranquilla


----------



## Traccia (20 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comprensibile non avendo una famiglia


esatto!
non l'ho costruita (pur avendone avuto la possibilità) proprio perchè non ero tagliata...non ero disposta, appunto, ad avere altre priorità...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto!
> non l'ho costruita (pur avendone avuto la possibilità) proprio perchè non ero tagliata...non ero disposta, appunto, ad avere altre priorità...



L'essere disposta ti viene dopo
Io ho sempre pensato che anche con i figli se avessi capito che il mio rapporto non funzionava mi sarei separata
E' solo dopo averli avuti e cresciuti che la priorità è diventata la loro serenità e il creare un clima sereno intorno a loro. Certo che ci deve essere la collaborazione di entrambi e il rancore, la rabbia ecc ecc non crea questo clima. Quindi meglio la separazione


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Significa che stai reagendo più che bene.


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


alla fine della fiera dovendo fare un bilancio (al momento) sono molte più le cose che ho guadagnato di quelle che ho perso. Maggiori attenzioni nei miei confronti e nella quotidianità, sesso alla grandissima, gioia di fare le cose insieme, gioia di condividere la nuova vita ...insomma ci avevo pensato anche io a ringraziare (non definirei la signora troione perché ha preso quello che le è stato offerto e la colpa non è assolutamente sua) ma poi ci ho ripensato (infatti si dice ripensarci come i cornuti non a caso) e grazie magari non glielo dico (altre soddisfazioni non gliene voglio dare) ma diciamo che non tutto il male è arrivato per demolire. Qualcosa di buono c'è sempre da prendere!! 
Alla grande Mary!!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Febbraio 2015)

Verità.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> alla fine della fiera dovendo fare un bilancio (al momento) sono molte più le cose che ho guadagnato di quelle che ho perso. Maggiori attenzioni nei miei confronti e nella quotidianità, *sesso alla grandissima*, gioia di fare le cose insieme, gioia di condividere la nuova vita ...insomma ci avevo pensato anche io a ringraziare (non definirei la signora troione perché ha preso quello che le è stato offerto e la colpa non è assolutamente sua) ma poi ci ho ripensato (infatti si dice ripensarci come i cornuti non a caso) e grazie magari non glielo dico (altre soddisfazioni non gliene voglio dare) ma diciamo che non tutto il male è arrivato per demolire. Qualcosa di buono c'è sempre da prendere!!
> Alla grande Mary!!!!



ecco, io ad esempio non mi
farei più toccare.
mi è proprio difficile immedesimarmi nel contrario,
addirittura una relazione sessuale migliore?
mi piacerebbe capire  se vi va di spiegare.


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Non so come spiegarlo ma per me il sesso è qualcosa che arriva "dopo" tutto un'insieme di cose....è la ciliegina sulla torta, di un'intesa, della complicità, della condivisione, di una serata a raccontarsi la giornata, di una cena prepara insieme, di un progetto di un viaggio....insomma non è solo la soddisfazione di un bisogno ... è il completamento di un tutto ...e quando questo tutto si era ridotto ad uno scambio di informazioni o di incombenze c'era veramente poco spazio, ora che tutto questo c'è nuovamente e l'entusiasmo di una cosa nuova (ma non è non è nuova è nuova solo la voglia di renderla tale) ecco che il sesso riprende tutto il suo splendore. 
Non lo so se è chiaro [emoji17] ho scritto d'impulso e potrebbe essere chiaro solo per me [emoji6]


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo ma per me il sesso è qualcosa che arriva "dopo" tutto un'insieme di cose....è la ciliegina sulla torta, di un'intesa, della complicità, della condivisione, di una serata a raccontarsi la giornata, di una cena prepara insieme, di un progetto di un viaggio....insomma non è solo la soddisfazione di un bisogno ... è il completamento di un tutto ...e quando questo tutto si era ridotto ad uno scambio di informazioni o di incombenze c'era veramente poco spazio, ora che tutto questo c'è nuovamente e l'entusiasmo di una cosa nuova (ma non è non è nuova è nuova solo la voglia di renderla tale) ecco che il sesso riprende tutto il suo splendore.
> Non lo so se è chiaro [emoji17] ho scritto d'impulso e potrebbe essere chiaro solo per me [emoji6]


no, ti sei spiegata benissimo.


----------



## Traccia (20 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'essere disposta ti viene dopo
> Io ho sempre pensato che anche con i figli se avessi capito che il mio rapporto non funzionava mi sarei separata
> E' solo dopo averli avuti e cresciuti che la priorità è diventata la loro serenità e il creare un clima sereno intorno a loro. Certo che ci deve essere la collaborazione di entrambi e il rancore, la rabbia ecc ecc non crea questo clima. Quindi meglio la separazione


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Non ho figli quindi ovviamente non posso immedesimarmi fino in fondo, ma sarebbe una delle motivazioni più sensate. L'unica che potrei "giustificare".
Ma la realtà  è invece che tante persone scelgono di restare, comunque, con coloro che li ha cornificati, pur senza figli.
Ecco, questo proprio x me è incomprensibile.
Fuori dalla mia capacita di capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


eh??????????????????????????


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Non ho figli quindi ovviamente non posso immedesimarmi fino in fondo, ma sarebbe una delle motivazioni più sensate. L'unica che potrei "giustificare".
> Ma la realtà  è invece che tante persone scelgono di restare, comunque, con coloro che li ha cornificati, pur senza figli.
> Ecco, questo proprio x me è incomprensibile.
> Fuori dalla mia capacita di capire.


Non hai figli, e quello che ti è capitato non lo accetti.
Lascialo.


----------



## Traccia (20 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non hai figli, e quello che ti è capitato non lo accetti.
> Lascialo.


???
Cosa mi è capitato che non accetterei?
E chi devo lasciare? Il mio uomo non mi ha mica tradito.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non hai figli, e quello che ti è capitato non lo accetti.
> Lascialo.





Traccia ha detto:


> ???
> Cosa mi è capitato che non accetterei?
> E chi devo lasciare? Il mio uomo non mi ha mica tradito.


Sa qualcosa che tu non sai?  :diffi: :scared:





:rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sa qualcosa che tu non sai?  :diffi: :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha
Eppure nella mia vita non dovrebbe essermi sfuggito nulla né soffro di amnesie! Ahahhahahahah


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> boh....non lo so...
> so che non posso capire, che la faccio facile, che può sembrare un discorso superficiale, che non capisco tante cose perchè non sono madre, che bla bla bla bla e tutte ste cose scontate...ma dico io...che senso ha tenersi un uomo accanto che ci ha tradite?!
> che senso ha restare con uno che ci ha ingannato (e molto probabilmente lo rifarà)?!?
> che senso ha, soprattutto, restarci "facendogli scontare" ciò che ci ha fatto?! rimanere ma con il "dente avvelenato"?!
> ...



Ho sempre blaterato, dal vivo e sui forum, che io "mai e poi mai" avrei perdonato, che "un calcio nel culo e fuori dai coglioni" etc etc. Ne ero strasicura anch'io e invece mi sto ritrovando a scegliere altro, a tentare altre strade, e non  per i figli nè per questioni economiche, ma semplicemente perchè voglio darmi, e darci, un'altra possibilità, perchè me la merito. Dovesse costare (e costa) altre lacrime, sangue e sudore.



Traccia ha detto:


> concordo...ma sarebbe proprio quello il mio limite.
> Putroppo non riuscirei più a fidarmi e a ripartire con l'atto di fede che un rapporto richiederebbe.
> Per questo non resterei mai.
> Perchè il gioco al massacro ("prima l'hai fatto tu, ora me ne fotto io") non mi appartiene e non lo trovo affatto costruttivo.
> ...


Personalmente non mi sono buttata (ancora) nè dalla parte del massacro a tutti i costi nè da quella del perdono, sono in una sorta di limbo nel quale cerco di non perdermi e di non farmi fagocitare dalle emozioni che percepisco più distruttive, esattamente per lo stesso tuo motivo: "prima di me non vengono altre cose". Se mettessi al primo posto la rabbia, l'orgoglio ferito, la dignità calpestata, il rispetto evaporato, l'avrei mandato a fare in culo all'istante.. 



farfalla ha detto:


> no no è sempre l'altra, tranquilla


Già, lui semmai è il porco :unhappy: ; lei la penso, a dirla tutta, come il troione, il mignottone et similia, ma quasi sempre preceduto da "povero", perchè, in fondo in fondo, seppure abbia vissuto un momento di splendore, da tutto quello che so mi fa abbastanza pena (non sempre, ma a tratti è così).


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh??????????????????????????



Immagino che la tua "domanda" sia riferita al grassetto  *(scelgo io i compromessi ai quali intendo sottostare e non lascio che sia lui a farlo *(in maniera subdola); provo a risponderti.

Durante la storia dell'altro si vive in un compromesso che non ci appartiene, che addirittura non si conosce; alla luce della verità invece qualsiasi tipo di accordo, chiamiamolo impropriamente così, anche con se stessi, è frutto di una certa consapevolezza. Per dire, anche il rimanere con lui nonostante tutto, è un compromesso temporaneo, che scelgo io, così come altri necessari nel quotidiano, da parte di entrambi, per conseguire un fine comune.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Mary*

Complimenti, sul serio. Leggo in te quella capacità di visione completa e approfondita di una situazione che vivi sulla tua pelle in maniera lucida, brillante. 

Questo però non deve toglierti quella capacità di sfogo, se necessaria, soprattutto nel forum. Serve anche a questo il forum, inizialmente soprattutto a questo..! anche se questo dovesse durare il tempo necessario che serve a te. 

Gli ultimi due righi sono superflui, ma se li ho pensati è necessario scriverli, almeno per la percezione che ho io e che non include soltanto la lettura tua, diciamo che è una riflessione che vale "in generale." Scontata direi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Complimenti, sul serio. Leggo in te quella capacità di visione completa e approfondita di una situazione che vivi sulla tua pelle in maniera lucida, brillante.
> 
> Questo però non deve toglierti quella capacità di sfogo, se necessaria, soprattutto nel forum. Serve anche a questo il forum, inizialmente soprattutto a questo..! anche se questo dovesse durare il tempo necessario che serve a te.
> 
> Gli ultimi due righi sono superflui, ma se li ho pensati è necessario scriverli, almeno per la percezione che ho io e che non include soltanto la lettura tua, diciamo che è una riflessione che vale "in generale." Scontata direi.



Grazie Ultimo, sei davvero una persona gentile 

Mi costringi a chiedermi se sto comprimendo qualcosa, se sto reprimendo ancora la rabbia, e non so rispondermi. Mi pare, a occhio, di averla già riversata tutta addosso al diretto interessato, e di continuare a farlo quando mi sovrasta; l'ho fatto con alcune amiche e un po' anche qui, bon, vorrei andare oltre, non congelarmi su quello. Poi sono fasi, sicuramente i momenti in cui mi mi sembrerà di ri-affogare nella merda torneranno e dovrò affrontarli di nuovo. Vi terrò presente (grazie ancora :kiss


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Immagino che la tua "domanda" sia riferita al grassetto  *(scelgo io i compromessi ai quali intendo sottostare e non lascio che sia lui a farlo *(in maniera subdola); provo a risponderti.
> 
> Durante la storia dell'altro si vive in un compromesso che non ci appartiene, che addirittura non si conosce; alla luce della verità invece qualsiasi tipo di accordo, chiamiamolo impropriamente così, anche con se stessi, è frutto di una certa consapevolezza. Per dire, anche il rimanere con lui nonostante tutto, è un compromesso *temporaneo*, che scelgo io, così come altri necessari nel quotidiano, da parte di entrambi, per conseguire un fine comune.


Dici?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo, sei davvero una persona gentile
> 
> Mi costringi a chiedermi se sto comprimendo qualcosa, se sto reprimendo ancora la rabbia, e non so rispondermi. Mi pare, a occhio, di averla già riversata tutta addosso al diretto interessato, e di continuare a farlo quando mi sovrasta; l'ho fatto con alcune amiche e un po' anche qui, bon, vorrei andare oltre, non congelarmi su quello. Poi sono fasi, sicuramente i momenti in cui mi mi sembrerà di ri-affogare nella merda torneranno e dovrò affrontarli di nuovo. Vi terrò presente (grazie ancora :kiss


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ancora sugli aspetti positivi del tradimento subito:

- un mese fa, in pieno delirio, la mia amica di sempre (a conoscenza del fatto) chiede di vedermi per trascorrere un pomeriggio insieme; vuole farmi un regalo e portarmi da una sua amica chirurga estetica per farmi dare una rivitalizzata al viso distrutto (punturine di vitamine). Io, in stato di coma, accetto, mi sfogo, la seguo e pago... 150 euri per una cazzata che non avevo scelto di fare..
 Per tutto il tempo lei continua ad inveire e a dare titoli di ogni genere a mio marito, poco ricordando che lei stessa il suo l'ha sempre cornificato a manetta, da tempo immemore. Mi è venuto spontaneo, nonostante lo stato in cui ero, di chiederle di che cazzo stava parlando, visto che lei era nella stessa, forse anche peggiore, situazione, visto il reiterare negli anni dei tradimenti,  di mio marito.. Vabbè, l'ho mandata affanculo dentro di me, dando spazio, finalmente, alla voce che da tanti anni mi suggeriva di farlo e perchè si è fatta, perfino in una situazione di disperazione  della sua "amica", bellamente i cazzi suoi, come sempre, facendo un favore alla dottoressa portandole una nuova cliente (e mentendomi sul "regalo") e perchè dal giorno dopo più che un paio di faccine con bacetti su whatsapp non ho ricevuto. Ecco, aver capito che dovevo liberarmi di lei, mi fa stare bene, mi ripulisce ulteriormente;

- ho trovato questo posto nel quale sto bene; aver letto le esperienze, così simili alla mia, di altre persone mi ha fatto sentire meno sola,  mi ha aperto spesso la mente, mi ha confortata e dato spunti di riflessione. E non è poco.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici?



Così mi sembra, o voglio che mi sembri. 

Dimmi tu invece cosa ne pensi.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Io la mia l ho ringaziata.
Senza di lei avrei perso Mattia.


E me ne sarei pentita tutta la vita, con il senno del poi.
Quindi, a tempo e debito, ringraziala.
Sii educata.
:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Così mi sembra, o voglio che mi sembri.
> 
> Dimmi tu invece cosa ne pensi.


Penso di no.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso di no.



Pensi che io in realtà non scelga un beneamato, oppure parli per esperienza tua?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io la mia l ho ringaziata.
> Senza di lei avrei perso Mattia.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, prima o poi mando al di lei marito, ignaro, copia degli estratti del registro presenze del motel dove si incontravano i due, così, tanto per scatenare un'onda benefica di ringraziamenti a 360°


----------



## drusilla (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, prima o poi mando al di lei marito, ignaro, copia degli estratti del registro presenze del motel dove si incontravano i due, così, tanto per scatenare un'onda benefica di ringraziamenti a 360°


Non lo fare. E tu sai perché.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pensi che io in realtà non scelga un beneamato, oppure parli per esperienza tua?


Penso che non hai metabolizzato ancora nulla, in realtà. Penso che la tua scelta è una non scelta, più che altro. Penso pure che i benefici che trai dall'averlo scoperto più che benifici sono lo stesso effetto che esaltante che da una boccata d'ossigeno ad uno che sta da troppo tempo in apnea, e la durata è la medesima.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che non hai metabolizzato ancora nulla, in realtà. Penso che la tua scelta è una non scelta, più che altro. Penso pure che i benefici che trai dall'averlo scoperto più che benifici sono lo stesso effetto che esaltante che da una boccata d'ossigeno ad uno che sta da troppo tempo in apnea, e la durata è la medesima.



Può essere. 

Grazie per avermelo fatto presente; tanto da qui per ora non schiodo, se dovessi aver ragione tu avrai modo di leggerlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Grazie per avermelo fatto presente; tanto da qui per ora non schiodo, se dovessi aver ragione tu avrai modo di leggerlo.


Spero di no.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non lo fare. E tu sai perché.


Scherzavo 

Se avessi voluto particare tutti gli stili nella vasca di merda nella quale sono stata buttata, l'avrei fatto a caldo. Invece mi limito ad un rassicurante stile libero in attesa di trovare la scaletta e guadagnare una doccia purificante.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero di no.


Grazie per averlo detto :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per averlo detto :smile:


Prego, ma ancora non mi sveglio bene e vado ancora sbadigliando. In più gli hambugers di ieri sera mi frullano ancora nello stomaco. Burp. Ehm, suca. Cioè: scusa. Vabbè.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego, ma ancora non mi sveglio bene e vado ancora sbadigliando. In più gli hambugers di ieri sera mi frullano ancora nello stomaco. Burp. Ehm, suca. Cioè: scusa. Vabbè.



Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè.


Ahahahahahahahahahah! Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Eratò (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Che "benefici" m'hanno lasciato le corna...
ehmmmm....Una rabbia e una incazzatura senza precedenti,al epoca 25kg(e non era il caso) in meno,un inizio di alcolismo,la conferma del sospetto che mio marito fosse diventato cinico e crudele (al epoca lo era stato moltissimo) e la consapevolezza che mi ero annulata totalmente pensando di fare la wonderwoman....Sarei potuta prendere cura di me molto prima,rilassarmi e ritagliarmi i miei spazi compatibilmente con l'essere madre.Prendere la situazione in mano prima e forse si sarebbe svegliato.Chi lo sa come sarebbe andata....Ma le corna me le sarei risparmiate volentieri,troppo dolore al epoca,talmente tanto che ad un certo punto andai in apatia.


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che "benefici" m'hanno lasciato le corna...
> ehmmmm....Una rabbia e una incazzatura senza precedenti,al epoca 25kg(e non era il caso) in meno,un inizio di alcolismo,la conferma del sospetto che mio marito fosse diventato cinico e crudele (al epoca lo era stato moltissimo) e la consapevolezza che mi ero annulata totalmente pensando di fare la wonderwoman....Sarei potuta prendere cura di me molto prima,rilassarmi e ritagliarmi i miei spazi compatibilmente con l'essere madre.Prendere la situazione in mano prima e forse si sarebbe svegliato.Chi lo sa come sarebbe andata....Ma le corna me le sarei risparmiate volentieri,troppo dolore al epoca,talmente tanto che ad un certo punto andai in apatia.


:-(
un abbraccio forte


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che "benefici" m'hanno lasciato le corna...
> ehmmmm....Una rabbia e una incazzatura senza precedenti,*al epoca 25kg(e non era il caso) in meno*,un inizio di alcolismo,la conferma del sospetto che mio marito fosse diventato cinico e crudele (al epoca lo era stato moltissimo) e la consapevolezza che mi ero annulata totalmente pensando di fare la wonderwoman....Sarei potuta prendere cura di me molto prima,rilassarmi e ritagliarmi i miei spazi compatibilmente con l'essere madre.Prendere la situazione in mano prima e forse si sarebbe svegliato.Chi lo sa come sarebbe andata....Ma le corna me le sarei risparmiate volentieri,troppo dolore al epoca,talmente tanto che ad un certo punto andai in apatia.


E adesso come stai? Li hai ripresi?


----------



## Eratò (21 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :-(
> un abbraccio forte


GrazieRicambio.


----------



## Eratò (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E adesso come stai? Li hai ripresi?


Quasi.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego, ma ancora non mi sveglio bene e vado ancora sbadigliando. In più gli hambugers di ieri sera mi frullano ancora nello stomaco. Burp. Ehm, suca. Cioè: scusa. Vabbè.


Bicarbonato. Fa miracoli.


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che "benefici" m'hanno lasciato le corna...
> ehmmmm....Una rabbia e una incazzatura senza precedenti,al epoca 25kg(e non era il caso) in meno,un inizio di alcolismo,la conferma del sospetto che mio marito fosse diventato cinico e crudele (al epoca lo era stato moltissimo) e la consapevolezza che mi ero annulata totalmente pensando di fare la wonderwoman....Sarei potuta prendere cura di me molto prima,rilassarmi e ritagliarmi i miei spazi compatibilmente con l'essere madre.Prendere la situazione in mano prima e forse si sarebbe svegliato.Chi lo sa come sarebbe andata....Ma le corna me le sarei risparmiate volentieri,troppo dolore al epoca,talmente tanto che ad un certo punto andai in apatia.


cara,
tu sei stata forte e ne sei uscita da sola.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah! Quanti anni hai?


Bando alle ciance e piuttosto dimmi ( mi sembri attendibile) se in codesto luogo si hanno notizie di cornuti che si sono consolati tra loro. Tanto per.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che "benefici" m'hanno lasciato le corna...
> ehmmmm....Una rabbia e una incazzatura senza precedenti,al epoca 25kg(e non era il caso) in meno,un inizio di alcolismo,la conferma del sospetto che mio marito fosse diventato cinico e crudele (al epoca lo era stato moltissimo) e la consapevolezza che mi ero annulata totalmente pensando di fare la wonderwoman....Sarei potuta prendere cura di me molto prima,rilassarmi e ritagliarmi i miei spazi compatibilmente con l'essere madre.Prendere la situazione in mano prima e forse si sarebbe svegliato.Chi lo sa come sarebbe andata....Ma le corna me le sarei risparmiate volentieri,troppo dolore al epoca,talmente tanto che ad un certo punto andai in apatia.




Eratò, mi spiace molto. 

Hai fatto ciò ciò che era in tuo potere allora, l'importante è che tu abbia adesso recuperato equilibrio e peso. Brava.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bando alle ciance e piuttosto dimmi ( mi sembri attendibile) se in codesto luogo si hanno notizie di cornuti che si sono consolati tra loro. Tanto per.


Cornuti con cornuti non mi pare. Non lo so, meglio. Ma non credo, comunque. Cornuti/traditori o traditori/traditori la vedo più facile. Ma poi se vuoi farlo perchè per forza con un altro cornuto. Prendine uno che ti piace, casomai.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cornuti con cornuti non mi pare. Non lo so, meglio. Ma non credo, comunque. Cornuti/traditori o traditori/traditori la vedo più facile. Ma poi se vuoi farlo perchè per forza con un altro cornuto. Prendine uno che ti piace, casomai.


Era solo curiosità. 

Se volessi non avrei bisogno di raccattare qualcuno sul web. Cristo Santo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Era solo curiosità.
> 
> Se volessi non avrei bisogno di raccattare qualcuno sul web. Cristo Santo


Dicevo in generale.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo in generale.



Vabbè, posso immaginare che magari, trovandosi nella stessa situazione, si possa iniziare a disquisirne fino a trovarsi in stato di empatia rotfl:, rido perchè il concetto era il cavallo di battaglia del mignottone) e alzare l'asticella fino a scavalcare, a propria volta, l'ostacolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè, posso immaginare che magari, trovandosi nella stessa situazione, si possa iniziare a disquisirne fino a trovarsi in stato di empatia rotfl:, rido perchè il concetto era il cavallo di battaglia del mignottone) e alzare l'asticella fino a scavalcare, a propria volta, l'ostacolo.


Immagini male. La maggior parte dei traditi stanno talmente in botta (anche per anni) che non capiscono più nulla dal punto di vista di relazione con l'altro sesso. O su un certo tipo di relazione, per lo meno. Tu in realtà andresti con un tradito più che altro per una questione "deontologica", se vogliamo: ripareresti un torto a qualcuno, avresti la tua scappatella, e non causeresti danni a qualche ignara a tua volta. Una situazione win win, come dicono gli anglofoni. E' pure vero che però è un concetto assai naive.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mi chiedo se i traditi siano mai stati a loro volta traditori, perché mi pare che qui le due categorie siano ben definite (buoni vs. cattivi), mentre nella mia limitatissima esperienza spesso le due cose sono state sperimentate da quasi tutte le persone di mia conoscenza.
In pratica, non conosco nessuno che non abbia mai tradito e che non sia stato a sua volta tradito. Me compresa, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se i traditi siano mai stati a loro volta traditori, perché mi pare che qui le due categorie siano ben definite (buoni vs. cattivi), mentre nella mia limitatissima esperienza spesso le due cose sono state sperimentate da quasi tutte le persone di mia conoscenza.
> *In pratica, non conosco nessuno che non abbia mai tradito e che non sia stato a sua volta tradito. *Me compresa, ovviamente.


Vivi in un priveè?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagini male. La maggior parte dei traditi stanno talmente in botta (anche per anni) che non capiscono più nulla dal punto di vista di relazione con l'altro sesso. O su un certo tipo di relazione, per lo meno. Tu in realtà andresti con un tradito più che altro per una questione "deontologica", se vogliamo: ripareresti un torto a qualcuno, avresti la tua scappatella, e non causeresti danni a qualche ignara a tua volta. Una situazione win win, come dicono gli anglofoni. E' pure vero che però è un concetto assai naive.



Aò, io non andrei proprio con nessuno (ma non dicevi in generale?); ripeto, se volessi concedermi degli "sfizi" mi basterebbe rispondere a certi sguardi in palestra o dal macellaio oppure non ignorare certe attenzioni (le stesse che vengono rivolte a quasi tutte le donne in ogni dove) per dare il "la" a qualcosa. Non mi interessa pareggiare un beneamato, non è di una partita di rugby che si sta parlando, ma della mia vita, giovanotto . E quella non ha bisogno (vivaddio) di compensazioni porcherecce.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vivi in un priveè?


Eh?


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

beh, io non ho tradito ... 
Ma sono stata tradita due volte. 

E ho ora qualche storiella ... e mi va bene così. 


sienne


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, io non ho tradito ...
> Ma sono stata tradita due volte.
> ...


'azz... Sei la prima che incrocio.
Complimenti


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Aò, io non andrei proprio con nessuno (ma non dicevi in generale?); ripeto, se volessi concedermi degli "sfizi" mi basterebbe rispondere a certi sguardi in palestra o dal macellaio oppure non ignorare certe attenzioni (le stesse che vengono rivolte a quasi tutte le donne in ogni dove) per dare il "la" a qualcosa. Non mi interessa pareggiare un beneamato, non è di una partita di rugby che si sta parlando, ma della mia vita, giovanotto . E quella non ha bisogno (vivaddio) di compensazioni porcherecce.


Certo che dicevo (e dico) in generale. E t'ho risposto a questa maniera perchè leggendo l'altro thread che hai aperto mi pare che la prima volta che ti tradirono ti sei data da fare di rimando. Avendo tu posto adesso una domanda ben specifica in merito, ecco la risposta. Che tu intenda pareggiare o meno (se vuoi vederla così) anche adesso poi sono ovviamente affari tuoi. Male non ti farebbe, comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Eh?


E che cazzo conosci solo gente promiscua.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se i traditi siano mai stati a loro volta traditori, perché mi pare che qui le due categorie siano ben definite (buoni vs. cattivi), mentre nella mia limitatissima esperienza spesso le due cose sono state sperimentate da quasi tutte le persone di mia conoscenza.
> In pratica, non conosco nessuno che non abbia mai tradito e che non sia stato a sua volta tradito. Me compresa, ovviamente.



Si appartiene ad una categoria oppure all'altra a seconda dei momenti. Io sono stata l'amante di uomini impegnati mentre ero anch'io sposata (primo matrimonio), dunque è riduttivo, nonchè stupido, schierarsi da una parte oppure dall'altra a prescindere. Però ci sta, ora, che io ce l'abbia anche col puttanone, perchè è l'adesso che vivo, è ora che scrivo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cazzo conosci solo gente promiscua.


Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata bene. 
Le persone che conosco hanno, nel corso della loro vita, tradito e subito tradimenti. Mica sto parlando di biutiful.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Le persone che conosco hanno, nel corso della loro vita, tradito e subito tradimenti. Mica sto parlando di biutiful.


TUTTI?


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si appartiene ad una categoria oppure all'altra a seconda dei momenti. Io sono stata l'amante di uomini impegnati mentre ero anch'io sposata (primo matrimonio), dunque è riduttivo, nonchè stupido, schierarsi da una parte oppure dall'altra a prescindere. Però ci sta, ora, che io ce l'abbia anche col puttanone, perchè è l'adesso che vivo, è ora che scrivo.


Lungi da me il censurare la tua incazzatura con il puttanone (aka "bugio de culo" di una amica mia ), ma appunto è un attimo passare dalla categoria "buoni" a quella "cattivi" o viceversa, a parte alcune rarissime eccezioni tipo Sienne.

Ignorate, as usual. 
Non riesco a stare dietro a tutte le vostre storie e ogni tanto mi vengono domande stupide da fare.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> TUTTI?


A naso direi di sì.
Ovviamente, ho incluso anche i tradimenti di quando si era giovani e belli, mica solo quelli recenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> A naso direi di sì.
> Ovviamente, ho incluso anche i tradimenti di quando si era giovani e belli, mica solo quelli recenti.


Ma a naso vuol dire che sei sicura o no? Che poi, voglio dire: la roba che può succedere dai quindici ai diciotto io non la includerei nel discorso. Per dire.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a naso o no? Che poi, voglio dire: la roba che può succedere dai quindici ai diciotto io non la includerei nel discorso. Per dire.


Mettiamola così: la maggior parte delle persone che frequento ora sono coppie che si sono formate sulle ceneri di quelle precedenti. E no, non parlo dai 15 ai 18 anni, ma fino ai 30.
Dai 40 in su un'impennata da parte femminile, sicuramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: la maggior parte delle persone che frequento ora sono coppie che si sono formate sulle ceneri di quelle precedenti. E no, non parlo dai 15 ai 18 anni, ma fino ai 30.
> Dai 40 in su un'impennata da parte femminile, sicuramente.


Vabbè, abiti a Sin City, provincia di Fermo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, abiti a Sin City, provincia di Fermo.


No, conosco solo tanta gente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No, conosco solo tanta gente.


Ma pure io, e mica è così però.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure io, e mica è così però.


Eh, che ti devo dire?
Sarà una questione generazionale o forse le scie chimiche. Vassapere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che dicevo (e dico) in generale. E t'ho risposto a questa maniera perchè leggendo l'altro thread che hai aperto mi pare che la prima volta che ti tradirono ti sei data da fare di rimando. Avendo tu posto adesso una domanda ben specifica in merito, ecco la risposta. Che tu intenda pareggiare o meno (se vuoi vederla così) anche adesso poi sono ovviamente affari tuoi. Male non ti farebbe, comunque.


E pure è logico, con gli elementi che hai a disposizione, il tuo dire. Ma l'altra storia era una questione di sopravvivenza, questa è tutt'altra cosa. Mi farebbe male pareggiare, eccome. Anche se a sfregio ogni tanto ci penso, non credo riuscirei; e comunque sono da un'altra parte, non da quella che mi contempla come parte attiva di un due che ricottano su whatsapp o, peggio ancora, che scopano di nascosto da qualche parte. Sinceramente mi vengono i brividi solo al pensiero.




Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Lungi da me il censurare la tua incazzatura con il puttanone (aka "bugio de culo" di una amica mia ), ma appunto è un attimo passare dalla categoria "buoni" a quella "cattivi" o viceversa, a parte alcune rarissime eccezioni tipo Sienne.
> 
> Ignorate, as usual.
> Non riesco a stare dietro a tutte le vostre storie e ogni tanto mi vengono domande stupide da fare.


Non era affatto una riflessione stupida, almeno io non l'ho intesa così. E se lo era, la mia risposta non è stata da meno


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Eh, che ti devo dire?
> Sarà una questione generazionale o forse le scie chimiche. Vassapere.


Mannò è che voialtri siete tutti promiscuoni maialoni, cara amica mezzana.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E pure è logico, con gli elementi che hai a disposizione, il tuo dire. Ma l'altra storia era una questione di sopravvivenza, questa è tutt'altra cosa. Mi farebbe male pareggiare, eccome. Anche se a sfregio ogni tanto ci penso, non credo riuscirei; e comunque sono da un'altra parte, non da quella che mi contempla come parte attiva di un due che ricottano su whatsapp o, peggio ancora, che scopano di nascosto da qualche parte. Sinceramente mi vengono i brividi solo al pensiero.


Non ci riusciresti, ma non è che ti farebbe male. Sono due cose distinte. Anche questa è sopravvivenza, comunque. Solo che un conto e morire a vent'anni un altro è spegnersi a cinquanta, la differenza è esattamente questa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ci riusciresti, ma non è che ti farebbe male. Sono due cose distinte. Anche questa è sopravvivenza, comunque. Solo che un conto e morire a vent'anni un altro è spegnersi a cinquanta, la differenza è esattamente questa.



Se è per questo allora mi sarei spenta da quando sto con lui, più di un decennio ormai.. Ma consacrarsi a quello che si ritiene il vero grande Amore della propria vita significa abdicare a qualcosa? Alla luce del tradimento da parte sua verrebbe da dire di si, ma nessuno mi ha costretta ad essergli fedele e a rispettare il nostro patto, se non il crederci con tutto il cuore. Dovrei pentirmene o porre rimedio al suo errore commettendone uno simile? Io sono io e lui è lui; lo so che oggi come oggi i miei principi sono stati significativi quanto la carta da cesso per lui, ma ora non riesco a buttare nè cuore nè corpo oltre l'ostacolo. Magari un giorno accadrà, chi può dirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Se è per questo allora mi sarei spenta da quando sto con lui, più di un decennio ormai.. Ma consacrarsi a quello che si ritiene il vero grande Amore della propria vita significa abdicare a qualcosa? *Alla luce del tradimento da parte sua verrebbe da dire di si, ma nessuno mi ha costretta ad essergli fedele e a rispettare il nostro patto, se non il crederci con tutto il cuore. Dovrei pentirmene o porre rimedio al suo errore commettendone uno simile? Io sono io e lui è lui; lo so che oggi come oggi i miei principi sono stati significativi quanto la carta da cesso per lui, ma ora non riesco a buttare nè cuore nè corpo oltre l'ostacolo. Magari un giorno accadrà, chi può dirlo.


Non ho scritto questo. Affatto. Ma ti stai spegnendo adesso, quello sì. Non è questione di rimediare ad un errore commettendone un altro, che comunque eventualmente errore non sarebbe, ma di non avere la prontezza dei vent'anni. Ecco perchè ho scritto che a venti si muorie ed a cinquanta ci si spegne. E tu adesso non hai la forza di uscirne in nessun modo. Ogni tanto ti viene qualche idea ma l'accantoni, perchè dopotutto chi te lo fa fare. Ecco perchè stamattina ti dicevo che il tuo compromesso non è e non sarà affatto temporaneo. Rimane che spero di sbagliarmi, ma onestamente non credo. Ed ho anche digerito.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò è che voialtri siete tutti promiscuoni maialoni, cara amica mezzana.


Ma magari fossimo promiscuoni maialoni. 
Qui a Villa Arzilla non si batte chiodo. :sad:

Poi, mezzano ci sarai tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma magari fossimo promiscuoni maialoni.
> Qui a Villa Arzilla non si batte chiodo. :sad:
> 
> Poi, mezzano ci sarai tu.


Ma se scrivi sempre che sei vecchia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo. Affatto. Ma ti stai spegnendo adesso, quello sì. Non è questione di rimediare ad un errore commettendone un altro, che comunque eventualmente errore non sarebbe, ma di non avere la prontezza dei vent'anni. Ecco perchè ho scritto che a venti si muorie ed a cinquanta ci si spegne. E tu adesso non hai la forza di uscirne in nessun modo. Ogni tanto ti viene qualche idea ma l'accantoni, perchè dopotutto chi te lo fa fare. Ecco perchè stamattina ti dicevo che il tuo compromesso non è e non sarà affatto temporaneo. Rimane che spero di sbagliarmi, ma onestamente non credo. Ed ho anche digerito.



Peggio di una mazzata in testa.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se scrivi sempre che sei vecchia.


Ah, in quel senso.
Allora sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Peggio di una mazzata in testa.


Mi spiace.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ah, in quel senso.
> Allora sì.


Oddio avevi capito ruffiana? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace.



Va bene così.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio avevi capito ruffiana? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


:fischio:


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Lungi da me il censurare la tua incazzatura con il puttanone (aka "bugio de culo" di una amica mia ), ma appunto è un attimo passare dalla categoria "buoni" a quella "cattivi" o viceversa, a parte alcune* rarissime eccezioni tipo Sienne.*
> 
> Ignorate, as usual.
> Non riesco a stare dietro a tutte le vostre storie e ogni tanto mi vengono domande stupide da fare.




ma che rarissime eccezioni!
Intanto ci sono anch'io con Sienne, e parecchie amiche mie.
E non siamo proprio dei cessi, siamo 'solo' serie.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma che rarissime eccezioni!
> Intanto ci sono anch'io con Sienne, e parecchie amiche mie.
> E non siamo proprio dei cessi, siamo 'solo' serie.


Complimenti anche a voi.
Prendo atto di non essere seria. C'è sempre da imparare nella vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma che rarissime eccezioni!
> Intanto ci sono anch'io con Sienne, e parecchie amiche mie.
> E non siamo proprio dei cessi, siamo 'solo' serie.


Tu sei "solo" scema, mica seria.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Complimenti anche a voi.
> Prendo atto di non essere seria. C'è sempre da imparare nella vita.



Per me non e' questione di serieta' ma di stare molto bene con uno/una da trovare inutile guardare altrove.

Io per oltre 35 anni senza neanche riflettere sono stata fedele.  LUI E' inciampato  dopo 25 anni.  

Pero' anche oggi se non fosse per il suo errore preferisco lui all'altro, pur più giovane bello ecc.  

PECCATO davvero abbia rovinato un bellissimo amore. ,Andiamo avanti ma e' diverso.

E non e' questione di sesso fatto con l'altra ma di tante altre cose.  NON puoi piu' fidarti di chi ha mentito tanto e su una cosa tanto seria. 

Lo misuri.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma che rarissime eccezioni!
> Intanto ci sono anch'io con Sienne, e parecchie amiche mie.
> E non siamo proprio dei cessi, siamo 'solo' serie.



Madonna, non sentivo il termine "serio" riferito ad una donna dai tempi di Masini


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Disincantata, il discorso della serietà non lo devi fare a me, che mai ho usato come unità di misura.


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma che rarissime eccezioni!
> Intanto ci sono anch'io con Sienne, e parecchie amiche mie.
> E non siamo proprio dei cessi, siamo 'solo' serie.



Ciao

no, non sono una cessa ... decisamente ... 

Forse, abbiamo avuto fortuna di stare bene, come stavamo ... 



sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non e' questione di serieta' ma di stare molto bene con uno/una da trovare inutile guardare altrove.
> 
> Io per oltre 35 anni senza neanche riflettere sono stata fedele.  LUI E' inciampato  dopo 25 anni.
> 
> ...


Ti quotissimo, ma.. Sei proprio sicura che non ci si possa fidare MAI PIU' di qualcuno che ha sbagliato una volta? Io non lo so. Quando ho commesso io degli errori, anche in ambito professionale, l'aver avuto un'altra possibilità è stato salvifico. Lo so che in amore è un'altra cosa, ma non potrebbe essere?


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Disincantata, il discorso della serietà non lo devi fare a me, che mai ho usato come unità di misura.



Lo so.  Era solo per spiegare che io non aveva come dottrina la fedelta'.  Mai pensato ne mai parlato con mio marito per una vita della cosa. Mi sembrava una cosa naturale  per come stavamo insieme. A ME pero'.  Poi se parli con lui e' capace di ritenersi ancora fedele.
MISTERI come faccia a continuare a sminuire il tutto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so.  Era solo per spiegare che io non aveva come dottrina la fedelta'.  Mai pensato ne mai parlato con mio marito per una vita della cosa. Mi sembrava una cosa naturale  per come stavamo insieme. A ME pero'.  Poi se parli con lui e' capace di ritenersi ancora fedele.
> MISTERI come faccia a continuare a sminuire il tutto.


Forse perché sapeva che comunque la più importante eri tu. Non so, sparo a caso, eh...


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti quotissimo, ma.. Sei proprio sicura che non ci si possa fidare MAI PIU' di qualcuno che ha sbagliato una volta? Io non lo so. Quando ho commesso io degli errori, anche in ambito professionale, l'aver avuto un'altra possibilità è stato salvifico. Lo so che in amore è un'altra cosa, ma non potrebbe essere?



Sai, il problema e'   che  nel mio caso, ma credo anche nel tuo, non e' stato l'errore di una notte o poche notti,  ma ripetuto e ripetuto quindi hanno avuto  tutto  il tempo per ravvedersi  chiudere  e confessare.

Certo, oggi mio marito sarà  anche fedele......colesterolo diabete cuore reni,,,,,non gli funziona quasi niente HAHAHAH

La piccolina  lo avrebbe gia' lasciato messo cosi'.

HA FATTO il pirla per quasi sei anni, stress e viagra poi gli ho fatto passare  IO mesi d'inferno:rotfl:

Che me ne importa oggi della sua fedelta'?????

Puoi perdonare ad un uomo/donna di aver avuto una doppia vita per mesi e mesi e addirittura anni?

Perdonare veramente?  

Mica e' mio figlio.

No, non ci penso proprio.

Sto bene con lui  ma senza piu' pensare a lui come prima.  

E' agli ultimi posti.  NON di proposito.  Non mi viene l'ansia  se sta male.  Se non lo vedo sto benissimo. Se lo vedo pure ma gli conviene stare almeno benino.  Sa che non puo' contare su di me.  Peccato davvero visto che abbiamo tre figlie e quasi 40 anni insieme.

Effetti collaterali di un tradimento.  

Se una poi e' ancora  giovane,  ragione di piu'  di cercare di rifarsi una vita. Anche sola.  Chi  glielo fa fare di continuare a  pensare al tradimento????

Lo vediamo che passano anni, non mesi, ed e' un chiodo fisso.

Gli sbagli d'altro genere io li ho perdonati ed erano enormi ma il tradimento e' altro.  NON ci sono paragoni.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Forse perché sapeva che comunque la più importante eri tu. Non so, sparo a caso, eh...



A parole e' così, ma devi sempre fidarti di chi  sa mentire benissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai, il problema e'   che  nel mio caso, ma credo anche nel tuo, non e' stato l'errore di una notte o poche notti,  ma ripetuto e ripetuto quindi hanno avuto  tutto  il tempo per ravvedersi  chiudere  e confessare.
> 
> Certo, oggi mio marito sarà  anche fedele......colesterolo diabete cuore reni,,,,,non gli funziona quasi niente HAHAHAH
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo.



Quello che sento e faccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello che sento e faccio.


E scrivi delle coglionate. Che sei tu quella che non voleva sbatterlo fuori di casa che porello con mille euro al mese chissà come avrebbe campato e sarebbe finito sotto i ponti. Sei tu quella che quando stava male ti occupavi di lui perché poveraccio ha la febbre. Sei tu quella che non era sicura delle avanches dell'amico e non sapevi se accettarle che chi lo sa/mah. Oh. Sei sempre TU che non volevi che tuo marito ritornasse da tua suocera che è una tanto cara signora. E appresso altro. E LO CAMPI PURE, ancora. Cioè, eh.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E scrivi delle coglionate. Che sei tu quella che non voleva sbatterlo fuori di casa che porello con mille euro al mese chissà come avrebbe campato e sarebbe finito sotto i ponti. Sei tu quella che quando stava male ti occupavi di lui perché poveraccio ha la febbre. Sei tu quella che non era sicura delle avanches dell'amico e non sapevi se accettarle che chi lo sa/mah. Oh. Sei sempre TU che non volevi che tuo marito ritornasse da tua suocera che è una tanto cara signora. E appresso altro. E LO CAMPI PURE, ancora. Cioè, eh.



Tutto vero tranne che io lo curi.  NON lo curo proprio.  Cucina e fa la spesa anche quando non sta bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto vero tranne che io lo curi.  NON lo curo proprio.  Cucina e fa la spesa anche quando non sta bene.


Su dai.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su dai.



JB  credimi.  NON lo curo. NON me la sentirei proprio.   Per ora anche se  sta male spesso si arrangia. non so neppure quante pastiglie prenda o che visite ha in programma.


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, io non ho tradito ...
> Ma sono stata tradita due volte.
> ...





Vipera gentile ha detto:


> 'azz... Sei la prima che incrocio.
> Complimenti


e io sono la seconda.....
.....piacere, Uhlalá


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> e io sono la seconda.....
> .....piacere, Uhlalá


Cioè...non avete mai tradito?!
E come ci si sente?  si guarisce? Ahahaha
No, scherzi a parte, ma non vi è mai venuto il desiderio di farlo? Nemmeno x un attimo?


----------



## Tessa (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Come ti capisco.



Horny ha detto:


> ecco, io ad esempio non mi
> farei più toccare.
> mi è proprio difficile immedesimarmi nel contrario,
> addirittura una relazione sessuale migliore?
> mi piacerebbe capire  se vi va di spiegare.



E' capitato anche a me. Lo pensavo impossibile. Invece e' successo. E non te lo so spiegare....



Tebe ha detto:


> Io la mia l ho ringaziata.
> Senza di lei avrei perso Mattia.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai che anche io se la incontero' le diro': io ti devo ringraziare. Ti auguro ogni bene. 
Non ce l'ho con lei. Boh....



Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Complimenti anche a voi.
> Prendo atto di non essere seria. C'è sempre da imparare nella vita.


Se hai vissuto, hai tradito. Io sono indulgente. Con mio marito meno perche' era ossessivamente geloso e moralista. E checazzo. Un po' di coerenza....


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> JB  credimi.  NON lo curo. NON me la sentirei proprio.   Per ora anche se  sta male spesso si arrangia. non so neppure quante pastiglie prenda o che visite ha in programma.


Io credo di capirti benissimo. 

Tento un sunto: per ragioni che solo tu conosci decidi di rimanere con lui perchè in qualche modo hai TU un qualche tornaconto, però ti distacchi emotivamente da lui, pur rimanendo dell'affetto, non tanto per fargliela pagare ma perchè così è giusto per te, perchè ti rende "libera" e appaga parzialmente una specie di sete di giustizia. 

A grandi linee è così?


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io credo di capirti benissimo.
> 
> Tento un sunto: per ragioni che solo tu conosci decidi di rimanere con lui perchè in qualche modo hai TU un qualche tornaconto, però ti distacchi emotivamente da lui, pur rimanendo dell'affetto, non tanto per fargliela pagare ma perchè così è giusto per te, perchè ti rende "libera" e appaga parzialmente una specie di sete di giustizia.
> 
> A grandi linee è così?


Rabbrividisco.
...e questo si chiama 'amore'?
 stare con qualcuno in queste cosizioni?
Anche no, grazie. Vsdo avanti, con chiunque altro o da sola, starei meglio di così.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io credo di capirti benissimo.
> 
> Tento un sunto: per ragioni che solo tu conosci decidi di rimanere con lui perchè in qualche modo hai TU un qualche tornaconto, però ti distacchi emotivamente da lui, pur rimanendo dell'affetto, non tanto per fargliela pagare ma perchè così è giusto per te, perchè ti rende "libera" e appaga parzialmente una specie di sete di giustizia.
> 
> A grandi linee è così?


...


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cioè...non avete mai tradito?!
> E come ci si sente?  si guarisce? Ahahaha
> No, scherzi a parte, ma non vi è mai venuto il desiderio di farlo? Nemmeno x un attimo?


desiderio di farlo?
ASSOLUTAMENTE SÌ!!!!
siamo in una società flirtereccia, è quasi impossibile non imbattere in qualcuno che ti faccia sangue......Peró tutte le volte che mi sono trovata nella "zona pericolo" ho fatto retromarcia prima che il flirt si trasformasse in "ok, è solo questione di tempo, ma io e te finiremo a letto insieme".
come mi fa sentire? Assolutamente normale, nè una sfigata nè una super donna dagli ideali di ferro....fino ad ora ho vissuto così le mie relazioni...da "libera" mi è capitato anche di essere "l'altra", ma è durata veramente poco.....nel mio sentire frequentare un uomo sposato può aver senso solo se la cosa non porta strascichi, altrimenti diventa una vera e propria relazione sentimentale, e non fa per me, mi sembrerebbe di raccattare solo briciole.
Il mio non è un discorso di etica...la mia migliore amica è una traditrice seriale, quando mi sono separata mi sono trasferita a casa sua (anche suo marito è un traditore seriale, si sono sposati sapendo questo....ironia vuole che tra di loro non si sono ancora mai traditi)......beh, quando sono stata da loro mi hanno rimesso al mondo
come mi comporterò con le mie future relazioni non ne ho idea.....non so quanto riuscirò a dare fiducia (e questo sì che è parlare da sfigata), ma è veramente ancora troppo presto per pensarci, alla fine è da un nanosecondo che ho realizzato che non voglio più tentare la sorte col mio ex marito (e se non ricordo male tu sei stata tra quelle che mi ha aiutato a togliere il velo, dicendomi "guarda che secondo me tu hai già scelto, devi solo prenderne consapevolezza"....per cui: muy obligada)


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Rabbrividisco.
> ...e questo si chiama 'amore'?
> stare con qualcuno in queste cosizioni?
> Anche no, grazie. Vsdo avanti, con chiunque altro o da sola, starei meglio di così.



Non ho affatto affermato che si chiami "amore" (anche se fosse una forma d'amore, per se stessi per esempio, chi può giudicare?) e in ogni caso ho tentato di sintetizzare, solo per chiedere conferma alla diretta interessata, se le mie intuizioni fossero esatte.

Anche se non conosco, se non per il poco che ho letto, approfonditamente la storia di Disincantata, personalmente non mi sento di esprimere nessun tipo di valutazione negativa a riguardo; anzi, se lei ha trovato una sua quadra in questo modo e ne è felice (ferma restando la ferita del tradimento che non è che si cancelli in un oplà), ne sono, a mia volta, felice per lei.

Sul "da sola" sarei anche d'accordo, nel caso, ma del  "con chiunque altro" parliamone.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...



Dialettica processuale in modalità domenica?


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> desiderio di farlo?
> ASSOLUTAMENTE SÌ!!!!
> siamo in una società flirtereccia, è quasi impossibile non imbattere in qualcuno che ti faccia sangue......Peró tutte le volte che mi sono trovata nella "zona pericolo" ho fatto retromarcia prima che il flirt si trasformasse in "ok, è solo questione di tempo, ma io e te finiremo a letto insieme".
> come mi fa sentire? Assolutamente normale, nè una sfigata nè una super donna dagli ideali di ferro....fino ad ora ho vissuto così le mie relazioni...da "libera" mi è capitato anche di essere "l'altra", ma è durata veramente poco.....nel mio sentire frequentare un uomo sposato può aver senso solo se la cosa non porta strascichi, altrimenti diventa una vera e propria relazione sentimentale, e non fa per me, mi sembrerebbe di raccattare solo briciole.
> ...


Wow! Si si, avevo percepito subito che tu fossi più lontano di dove credevi di essere ancora. E sono felice! Vedi: emani una energia particolare e positiva, quella che hanno le persone che si vogliono bene e sanno fare dei sani rifiuti per se stesse anziché ristagnare nella melma. Raccontandosela.
Vedrai che sarà sempre meglio.
Ciò non significa essere stronzi o insensibili o che non vi saranno momenti di nostalgia, ma solo che il passato è un bellissimo scrigno di memorie che ci hanno arricchito e che sarà anche stupendo ricordare mentre il presente e futuro sono però un'altra cosa.
Brava! Si guarda avanti!!!

Perche usi il termine " sfigata"? Non ho mai pensato che chi non tradisce è uno sfigato. Anzi. Mi comfermi solo che si può. Da gran signori.
Credo ci vogliano molte più palle ad agire cosi che a cadere in tentazione come faccio io o tanti altri traditori che cercano altrove. Non ho stima dei traditori pur facendone parte, non difendo qllo che faccio né cerco di giustificarlo, nel mio caso è solo xke sono una gran egoista di merda. Ciò che almeno cerco di fare è non farmi scoprire. Cosa sempre riuscita. Ho l'illusione di non far nulla di male cosi se l'altro non sa e non soffre. Mi sento molto più sfigata io a non riuscire a smettere (anche se mercoledì ho dato buca e chiuso con l'altro!!!!! Yuppiiii!! Ce la posso fare  ).

Che intendi dire che i tuoi amici da cui sei stata ti hanno rimessa al mondo? In che senso?

Buona domenica


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho affatto affermato che si chiami "amore" (anche se fosse una forma d'amore, per se stessi per esempio, chi può giudicare?) e in ogni caso ho tentato di sintetizzare, solo per chiedere conferma alla diretta interessata, se le mie intuizioni fossero esatte.
> 
> Anche se non conosco, se non per il poco che ho letto, approfonditamente la storia di Disincantata, personalmente non mi sento di esprimere nessun tipo di valutazione negativa a riguardo; anzi, se lei ha trovato una sua quadra in questo modo e ne è felice (ferma restando la ferita del tradimento che non è che si cancelli in un oplà), ne sono, a mia volta, felice per lei.
> 
> Sul "da sola" sarei anche d'accordo, nel caso, ma del  "con chiunque altro" parliamone.


Semplicemente...
"Tornaconto"...
"Distaccati emotivamente"...
"Affetto"...AFFETTO? Ma x un amico si prova dell'affetto.
"Se è giusto per te"...cosa sarebbe giusto per noi ? Accontentarsi e rinunciare ad amare?
"rende libera"? Incatenata ad una cosa finta e finita si chiama libertà?
Infine " sete di giustizia"... Da brividi. 

L'unico motivo x restare in un rapporto, x me, è leggere "perche sono innamorata ancora di lui" cosa che non si sposa con tornaconti, distacco emotivo, affetto e giustizia.

Credevo che questo sunto fatto da te fosse della tua situazione che avevi messo in parallelo con quella di disincantata, che tu stessi cosi e ti definissi cosi, x questo mi son permessa di quotare, credevo fosse una tua rappresentazione di come ti sentivi.
E non che fosse una sintesi di come tu ctedevi stesse un altro chiedendogli conferma.
Altrimenti non mi sarei intromessa.
Perche per quanto riguarda disincantata io la capisco, tutto sommato ha senso una via del genere perche stanno assieme da tempo infinito...non che io avrei fatto lo stesso ma dopo 40anni di storia la comprendo. Non ho nulla da dire. Ma ctedendo fosse riferito a te, che mi sembra cmq con una storia molto più giovane, allora mi sembrava assurdo rinunciare ad un amore\vita futura solo per restare in tornaconti, finte libertà e sete di giustizie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Semplicemente...
> "Tornaconto"...
> "Distaccati emotivamente"...
> "Affetto"...AFFETTO? Ma x un amico si prova dell'affetto.
> ...




Trovo le tue affermazioni piene di contraddizioni: dici che tu faresti così e colà poi però capisci Disincantata, rabbrividisci alle mie parole ma poi convieni che potrebbe anche essere. Mettiti d'accordo con te stessa e "l'egoismo di merda" del quale dici di essere impregnata prima di sparare conclusioni (cosa finta e finita=libertà) a vanvera.

Semplicemente.. non sai di cosa parli.


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Trovo le tue affermazioni piene di contraddizioni: dici che tu faresti così e colà poi però capisci Disincantata, rabbrividisci alle mie parole ma poi convieni che potrebbe anche essere. Mettiti d'accordo con te stessa e "l'egoismo di merda" del quale dici di essere impregnata prima di sparare conclusioni (cosa finta e finita=libertà) a vanvera.
> 
> Semplicemente.. non sai di cosa parli.


Uh maró. Guarda. Mi sarò espressa male...ci riprovo. Ma perche ti scaldi? Non è un giudizio il mio ma un altro punto di vista magari. Se poi non si vogliono vedere i lati di chi la pensa differentemente...amen
Comunque.
Esiste la contestualizzazione. E non la verità assoluta.
Per contestualizzazione ti dico che: una donna di 60 anni con figli ecc è diversa da un'altra: quindi una scelta, la stessa, da un lato può essere più "sensata" e comprensibile (ho una mente aperta, riesco a comprendere le motivazioni altrui nonostante io nella medesima situaxione farei altro) dall'altra meno ed uno ci prova a far aprire gli occhi. Ma se vogliono restare chiusi, amen.
Per quanto mi riguarda si, lo confermo, quale egoista di merda che sono, sia a 60 che a 30 anni, con o senza figli, se il mio uomo mi cornificasse io gli darei un bel calcio nel culo e vado avanti. Non mi spaventerebbe restare sola, xke sarebbe comunque mille volte meglio di tutte le cose agghiaccianti lette prima (affetto, distacco emotivo, tornaconto e sete di giustizia).


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Uh maró. Guarda. Mi sarò espressa male...ci riprovo. Ma perche ti scaldi? Non è un giudizio il mio ma un altro punto di vista magari. Se poi non si vogliono vedere i lati di chi la pensa differentemente...amen
> Comunque.
> Esiste la contestualizzazione. E non la verità assoluta.
> Per contestualizzazione ti dico che: una donna di 60 anni con figli ecc è diversa da un'altra: quindi una scelta, la stessa, da un lato può essere più "sensata" e comprensibile (ho una mente aperta, riesco a comprendere le motivazioni altrui nonostante io nella medesima situaxione farei altro) dall'altra meno ed uno ci prova a far aprire gli occhi. Ma se vogliono restare chiusi, amen.
> Per quanto mi riguarda si, lo confermo, quale egoista di merda che sono, sia a 60 che a 30 anni, con o senza figli, se il mio uomo mi cornificasse io gli darei un bel calcio nel culo e vado avanti. Non mi spaventerebbe restare sola, xke sarebbe comunque mille volte meglio di tutte le cose agghiaccianti lette prima (affetto, distacco emotivo, tornaconto e sete di giustizia).



E' una costante tra quelli che tradiscono essere matematicamente certi che se capitasse a loro chiuderebbero all'istante. E credo che lo farebbero davvero. Quello che mi chiedo come si sposi il fatto di essere cosi categorici rispetto al tradimento con il tradire?


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' una costante tra quelli che tradiscono essere matematicamente certi che se capitasse a loro chiuderebbero all'istante. E credo che lo farebbero davvero. Quello che mi chiedo come si sposi il fatto di essere cosi categorici rispetto al tradimento con il tradire?


Forse è una costante perche sai che è veramente un gesto infimo, proprio perche lo fai, sai che se ne potrebbe far a meno e che è una cattiveria gratuita che potresti evitare.
Per questo si è categorici (almeno io), perche non tollererei e non ci sarebbero scuse o giustificazioni ad un gesto che ti puoi risparmiare benissimo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Uh maró. Guarda. Mi sarò espressa male...ci riprovo. Ma perche ti scaldi? Non è un giudizio il mio ma un altro punto di vista magari. Se poi non si vogliono vedere i lati di chi la pensa differentemente...amen


Rilevare contraddizioni palesi nell'interlocutore significa non voler prendere atto del suo punto di vista o scaldarsi? Sarà il tuo modo di decodifica, non attribuirlo a casaccio agli altri. 



Traccia ha detto:


> Esiste la contestualizzazione. E non la verità assoluta.
> Per contestualizzazione ti dico che: una donna di 60 anni con figli ecc è diversa da un'altra: quindi una scelta, la stessa, da un lato può essere più "sensata" e comprensibile (ho una mente aperta, riesco a comprendere le motivazioni altrui nonostante io nella medesima situaxione farei altro) dall'altra meno ed *uno ci prova a far aprire gli occhi. *Ma se vogliono restare chiusi, amen.



"Uno" chi? 
Tu? 
Mondieudelafrance.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Forse è una costante perche sai che è veramente un gesto infimo, proprio perche lo fai, sai che se ne potrebbe far a meno e che è una cattiveria gratuita che potresti evitare.
> Per questo si è categorici (almeno io), perche non tollererei e non ci sarebbero scuse o giustificazioni ad un gesto che ti puoi risparmiare benissimo.


Alla faccia dell'apertura mentale, in effetti.


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Wow! Si si, avevo percepito subito che tu fossi più lontano di dove credevi di essere ancora. E sono felice! Vedi: emani una energia particolare e positiva, quella che hanno le persone che si vogliono bene e sanno fare dei sani rifiuti per se stesse anziché ristagnare nella melma. Raccontandosela.
> Vedrai che sarà sempre meglio.
> Ciò non significa essere stronzi o insensibili o che non vi saranno momenti di nostalgia, ma solo che il passato è un bellissimo scrigno di memorie che ci hanno arricchito e che sarà anche stupendo ricordare mentre il presente e futuro sono però un'altra cosa.
> Brava! Si guarda avanti!!!
> ...


guarda, ti abbraccerei
"sfigata" infatti non lo uso nè per i traditi nè per i traditori....o per lo meno, non per tutti i tipi di traditori. Ti faccio un esempio: a mio marito ho dato dello sfigato, ma non perché mi abbia tradito ripetutamente: il suo problema è che ogni volta che é capitato si è preso una bella cotta, e non ha mai protetto quello che avevamo (o meglio, che potevamo avere) noi, perché io in automatico diventavo la "coinquilina", nessuna condivisione, nessun progetto comune, nessun divertimento, io ero lì che gli crescevo la figlia e punto. Per poi cadere dal pero e disperarsi come se avesse rovinato una storia meravigliosa (la nostra)....maddechè!!! Non c'era nessuna storia meravigliosa, solo la paura da parte sua di perdere lo status quo e incorrere nel pubblico giudizio....ma la nostra storia era una vera merda!!! E lo dimostra il fatto che è stato un cialtrone a nascondere le tracce (nonostante sapesse perfettamente che ero con la guardia alzata)....come se pensasse "tanto poi alla fine me le passa tutte"....e che so' tua madre

I miei amici, da inveterati traditori, già prima di andare a ravanare le prove mi avevano messa sul chi vive (della serie: se fa queste cose guarda che ha il culo sudicio)
Poi quando sono stata da loro mi hanno coccolata, accudita, gasata, rimproverata, scrollata, caldamente invitata a decidere in base a quello che sentivo io ("lui è così, e non cambierà, se vuoi stare con lui non ti aspettare quello che non può darti anche se ti promette fedeltà eterna, quindi fattelo piacere. Non ti sta bene? Non è nelle tue corde? E allora volta pagina, e non farti sciogliere dalle sue lacrime coccodrillesche").
e al di là di questo...sono simpaticissimi e con loro mi sbellico dalle risate 
soprattutto lei, che conosco da un trilione di anni...ci adoriamo e rispettiamo (e capiamo al volo) nonostante il carattere agli antipodi .

ps: non sei una sfigata egoista di merda, il fatto che tu cerchi di proteggere chi ami dal tuo modo di vivere le relazioni, il fatto che scrivi in questo forum, avendo quindi consapevolezza di quello che fai, senza mai utilizzare un tono compiacente, dimostra tutt'altro...


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Forse è una costante perche sai che è veramente un gesto infimo, proprio perche lo fai, sai che se ne potrebbe far a meno e che è una cattiveria gratuita che potresti evitare.
> Per questo si è categorici (almeno io), perche non tollererei e non ci sarebbero scuse o giustificazioni ad un gesto che ti puoi risparmiare benissimo.


Delirio (per me).


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Rilevare contraddizioni palesi nell'interlocutore significa non voler prendere atto del suo punto di vista o scaldarsi? Sarà il tuo modo di decodifica, non attribuirlo a casaccio agli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, confrontarsi solo con chi la pensa allo stesso modo e ti dice "complimenti che resti con colui che i ha cornificato" magari capisco gratifichi di più.
Io invece penso che l'elenco di cose con cui hai aperto questo 3d che dovrebbero essere a tuo avviso positive a me sembrano solo una serie di palliativi, salami sugli occhi, di voglia assoluta di non guardare in faccia la realtà. Un raccontarsela...ma è ancora presto. 
Va bene guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno, sono una fautrice dell'ottimismo, ma questa è una fuga dalla realtà. Ma contenta tu, per cartita, l'importante è stare bene!, e se ci stai felici tutti.
Forse sono troppo schietta e x qsto capisco possa fare male e che ti stranisci con me che in quel momento incarno cose scomode.
 Il grillo parlante di Pinocchio non fece na bella fine


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alla faccia dell'apertura mentale, in effetti.


Ariecchela va!
Mi mancavano le frecciatine.
 cosa vorrà sto giro? Dove andrà a parare? Arriverà a dirmi che sono una che 'non capisce il vento dell'ironia' oppure che non sono 'nessuna' o che sono una che fa domande che non centrano niente o che 'persino i muri sanno' le cose che io non so. Ah no, oggi dice che ho la mente chiusa. Questa me mancava. 

All'inizio ci perdevo pure tempo, in buona fede, a spiegare le cose, i miei punti di vista, ad argomentare, ma tanto alla fine parlavo da sola xke zero confronto e sentenze sparate sul personale senza argomentare il perche di tali affermazioni.
Con Mary c'è uno scambio di vedute in corso su un argomento specificone ci stiamo parlando ognuno col suo punto di vista. Ma te mo che c'entri? O dici la tua sull'argomento o entrare solo x dare giudizi personali che senso ha? Vabbe ognuno se diverte a modo suo. Ma poi, ce stanno mille utenti qua, giusto giusto a me deve quotare? Meno li caghi piu te cercano. Sta legge non vale solo per gli uomini


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Delirio (per me).


Quello che sta cercando di dirti è che non devi necessariamente trovare un senso comune in quello che scrive Disincagliata. Comune ad entrambe dico. E sempre ammesso che quello che scrive abbia un senso.


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Beh, confrontarsi solo con chi la pensa allo stesso modo e ti dice "complimenti che resti con colui che i ha cornificato" magari capisco gratifichi di più.
> Io invece penso che l'elenco di cose con cui hai aperto questo 3d che dovrebbero essere a tuo avviso positive a me sembrano solo una serie di palliativi, salami sugli occhi, di voglia assoluta di non guardare in faccia la realtà. Un raccontarsela...ma è ancora presto.
> Va bene guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno, sono una fautrice dell'ottimismo, ma questa è una fuga dalla realtà. Ma contenta tu, per cartita, l'importante è stare bene!, e se ci stai felici tutti.
> Forse sono troppo schietta e x qsto capisco possa fare male e che ti stranisci con me che in quel momento incarno cose scomode.
> Il grillo parlante di Pinocchio non fece na bella fine


traccia probabilmente 7 anni fa, dopo il primo tradimento, l'avrei pensata anch'io come Mary....lei ancora non ha gli elementi per dire "lui farà sempre così"....e lei e il marito hanno veramente tempo per lavorarci insieme (soprattutto lui)..........Io posso parlare così alla luce di come sono stati questi anni, dove mi sono "evoluta" solo io mentre lui è rimasto sempre lo stesso....e ti dirò, non mi dispiace avergli dato una seconda possibilità, mi dispiace solo averci messo troppo tempo a capire che lui non era cambiato affatto, quando la cosa era palese già nel giro di un paio d'anni....ma tant'è , meglio tardi che mai
mary deve fare ancora il suo percorso, che è tutto da scrivere ('enti 'enti come sono karmica di domenica)


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Delirio (per me).


Non ho capito...in che senso delirio?
Solo un traditore sa quanto è basso quel gesto, solo chi l'ha fatto di conseguenza non lo accetta. 
Siccome me le sarei sempre potuta risparmiare, non ci sarebbero scuse che tengano.
Almeno questo il mio motivo.
Gli altri nin so.
Sarebbe interessarci aprirci un 3d x capire se la costante di tessa è vera e valida per tutti i traditori..


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> traccia probabilmente 7 anni fa, dopo il primo tradimento, l'avrei pensata anch'io come Mary....lei ancora non ha gli elementi per dire "lui farà sempre così"....e lei e il marito hanno veramente tempo per lavorarci insieme (soprattutto lui)..........Io posso parlare così alla luce di come sono stati questi anni, dove mi sono "evoluta" solo io mentre lui è rimasto sempre lo stesso....e ti dirò, non mi dispiace avergli dato una seconda possibilità, mi dispiace solo averci messo troppo tempo a capire che lui non era cambiato affatto, quando la cosa era palese già nel giro di un paio d'anni....ma tant'è , meglio tardi che mai
> mary deve fare ancora il suo percorso, che è tutto da scrivere ('enti 'enti come sono karmica di domenica)


Esatto.
Totalmente d'accordo.
Ma se tu avessi una amica\conoscente\chiunque non le diresti subito lascia perdere che butti solo anni di vita? Non le diresti che sta solo perdendo tempo? Non le daresti questo buon consiglio?
Tu stessa dici che con il senno di poi non gli avresti dato un'altra possibilità. Ma perche invece bisogna ostinarsi a volere qualcosa che non c'è più? Perche ristagnare?
A maggior ragione se non vi è traccia, mai menzionate,di parole come 'amore, desiderio, voglia di rimettersi in gioco' (li avrei ben compreso) ma spuntano solo cose come " sete di giustizia" e altre cose che non centrano nulla con l'amore...
Io proprio non capisco.
Pero hai ragione, ognuno deve fare il suo percorso, che è personale, ed arrivarci da solo: l'esperienza e la visione altrui non aiuta purtroppo.


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che sta cercando di dirti è che non devi necessariamente trovare un senso comune in quello che scrive Disincagliata. Comune ad entrambe dico. E sempre ammesso che quello che scrive abbia un senso.


Esatto. Detto con il dono della sintesi che a me manca


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Beh, confrontarsi solo con chi la pensa allo stesso modo e ti dice "complimenti che resti con colui che i ha cornificato" magari capisco gratifichi di più.
> Io invece penso che l'elenco di cose con cui hai aperto questo 3d che dovrebbero essere a tuo avviso positive a me sembrano solo una serie di palliativi, salami sugli occhi, di voglia assoluta di non guardare in faccia la realtà. Un raccontarsela...ma è ancora presto.
> Va bene guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno, sono una fautrice dell'ottimismo, ma questa è una fuga dalla realtà. Ma contenta tu, per cartita, l'importante è stare bene!, e se ci stai felici tutti.
> Forse sono troppo schietta e x qsto capisco possa fare male e che ti stranisci con me che in quel momento incarno cose scomode.
> Il grillo parlante di Pinocchio non fece na bella fine


Mi confermi che spingere leggermente i toni di una discussione sortisce sempre l'effetto (desiderato, altro che confrontarsi solo con chi  applaude) di far esporre l'interlocutore in maniera più genuina e con meno paletti. Perchè non hai detto finora ciò che invece hai avuto il coraggio di esporre solo poco fa sentendoti "punta"? 

Chi filosofeggia su cose che non sa, che suppone, che immagina, che addirittura ipotizza fughe dalla realtà, di salami sugli occhi e via cantando sei solo tu, dunque alla storia del grillo spiaccicato è bene che gli ridia un'occhiata tu. 


Non posso scrivere del futuro, ma solo del passato e di quello che vivo giorno per giorno, sinceramente, dunque anche se posso capire che a chi legge le mie "positività" possano apparire come una ricerca estrema per non morire, non dovrebbe essere neanche difficile da provare a capire, come hai scritto anche tu (ma forse senza averne piena consapevolezza) che ogni storia e ogni persona sono diverse le une dalle altre, anche se la maggior parte delle dinamiche ricorre banalmente.


Mi inviti a guardare in faccia la realtà; e la guardo da due mesi, notte e giorno, non faccio altro. Guardo un uomo che ha sputato sopra alla cosa più preziosa che avevo con una leggerezza da voltastomaco e che è pentito di averlo fatto, questo vedo. E vedo una donna che guarda la vita a 360°, non solo attraverso il dolore causato da un errore altrui. Sono altro, oltre la donna tradita, e lui è altro oltre che un figlio di puttana, non so se puoi riuscire a capirlo.

Anni fa, probabilmente, nella tua stessa condizione, avrei parlato nel tuo stesso modo; sono passate tonnellate di acqua sotto i ponti per me e vedo le cose in maniera diversa. Se fossi rimasta incastrata nei soliti pensieri, ciao mare.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non ho capito...in che senso delirio?
> Solo un traditore sa quanto è basso quel gesto, solo chi l'ha fatto di conseguenza non lo accetta.
> Siccome me le sarei sempre potuta risparmiare, non ci sarebbero scuse che tengano.
> Almeno questo il mio motivo.
> ...


Le corna in passato le ho fatte e le ho prese. Le ho sempre messe in conto. Questa volta so perche' mi hanno fatto cosi male. Perche' mi arrivano da qualcuno che come te dichiarava che fossero inammissibili, inaccettabili, insuperabili: e poi ha tradito. E quest'incoerenza mi ha spiazzata, e devo capire se e' irrimediabilmente disonesto o profondamente scisso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ariecchela va!
> Mi mancavano le frecciatine.
> cosa vorrà sto giro? Dove andrà a parare? Arriverà a dirmi che sono una che 'non capisce il vento dell'ironia' oppure che non sono 'nessuna' o che sono una che fa domande che non centrano niente o che 'persino i muri sanno' le cose che io non so. Ah no, oggi dice che ho la mente chiusa. Questa me mancava.
> 
> ...


Il mio pensiero sull'argomento lo sto dando eccome. 
Non credere di essere tanto importante o che ci sia qualcosa di personale (anzi, con tutto sto pippone sembra solo che  tu abbia una certa coda di paglia). Semplicemente scrivi talmente tante cazzate in contraddizione fra loro che viene anche fin troppo facile sottolineartele.
Sei aperta mentalmente ? Allora perché trovi agghiaccianti le cose che fanno gli altri?
E da quando in una discussione pubblica in un forum non possono entrare tutti a dire la propria opinione anche se in quel momento  il dialogo è portato avanti da due utenti?

Nello specifico di questo topic basta leggere la tua ultima risposta a Mary ( quella sui palliativi, fette di salame sugli occhi e fughe dalla realtà).
Mary é realista e per niente "agghiacciante", forse perché non è una che a quarant'anni suonati crede ancora che l'amore sia dietro l'angolo ad aspettare proprio lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' una costante tra quelli che tradiscono essere matematicamente certi che se capitasse a loro chiuderebbero all'istante. E credo che lo farebbero davvero. Quello che mi chiedo come si sposi il fatto di essere cosi categorici rispetto al tradimento con il tradire?


La faccio breve. Con il discorso della costante hai scritto una cazzata.
Matematicamente certi di qualcosa sono solo le persone ottuse.


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le corna in passato le ho fatte e le ho prese. Le ho sempre messe in conto. Questa volta so perche' mi hanno fatto cosi male. Perche' mi arrivano da qualcuno che come te dichiarava che fossero inammissibili, inaccettabili, insuperabili: e poi ha tradito. E quest'incoerenza mi ha spiazzata, e devo capire se e' irrimediabilmente disonesto o profondamente scisso.


Capisco...non te laspettavi.
Sai? Io pero ai miei uomini non ho mai predicato cosi, non ce l'ho sta faccia tosta, se esce l'argomento ci gioco sempre su, evito, ci scherzo. Non alzo il dito, proprio xke non ce la faccio a fingere, sto zitta. Con il ragazzo con cui sto non gli ho mai detto di aver tradito né che se lo fa lui lo sfanculo, è implicito...è un argomento quello del tradimento che non affronto, lo evitò perche sono in difficoltà.
.beh lui però sa che ho tradito almeno una volta essendo lui stato prima il mio amante ed ora quello ufficiale..


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero sull'argomento lo sto dando eccome.
> Non credere di essere tanto importante o che ci sia qualcosa di personale (anzi, con tutto sto pippone sembra solo che  tu abbia una certa coda di paglia). Semplicemente scrivi talmente tante cazzate in contraddizione fra loro che viene anche fin troppo facile sottolineartele.
> Sei aperta mentalmente ? Allora perché trovi agghiaccianti le cose che fanno gli altri?
> E da quando in una discussione pubblica in un forum non possono entrare tutti a dire la propria opinione anche se in quel momento  il dialogo è portato avanti da due utenti?
> ...


cvd


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che sta cercando di dirti è che non devi necessariamente trovare un senso comune in quello che scrive Disincagliata. Comune ad entrambe dico. E sempre ammesso che quello che scrive abbia un senso.



Dove abbiate visto che io cerchi  un "senso comune" con l'analisi (puerile, mi rendo conto) che ho tentato per verificare se ero sulla buona strada per capire Disincantata, solo Jesus lo sa.



Traccia ha detto:


> Non ho capito...in che senso delirio?
> Solo un traditore sa quanto è basso quel gesto, solo chi l'ha fatto di conseguenza non lo accetta.
> Siccome me le sarei sempre potuta risparmiare, non ci sarebbero scuse che tengano.
> Almeno questo il mio motivo.
> ...



Dimentichi che il tradito può essere stato anche traditore (come nel mio caso) e che dunque, magari, sa anche di cosa si parla. 

Cosa vuol dire che te la saresti potuta risparmiare, che non ne valeva neanche la pena, che il gioco non valeva la candela? Bhò, per me ne è valsa la pena eccome, rifarei tutto tal quale: alberghi, cene, week end, regali e compagnia cantando, senza toglierci un bel niente e l'ho sempre affermato, anche col mio attuale marito, che sa tutto. Lui invece sostiene che preso dall'invaghimento per 'sta cosa tanto diversa e distante da me, dalla curiosità etc etc etcetera, non si è reso conto della portata del male che mi avrebbe causato e si è lasciato trascinare come un imbecille qualsiasi, e con tutte due le scarpe, nella storia. E che, naturalmente (ma sarà una cazzata) non la rifarebbe mai perchè ciò che gli ha tolto è immensamente più "incidente" di ciò che gli ha dato (forse la pensa come te, cioè che semplicemente poteva risparmiarsela).

Minchia però, pure agli assassini e ai peggiori delinquenti si dà un minimo di diritto alla difesa, chi cazzo sarei io per inchiodarlo sulla croce senza possibilità di replica? Il mio orgoglio ferito e la mia dignità frantumata, le menzogne e l'orrore per quello che è stato capace di farci non hanno più potenza della mia sete di vita, non so come spiegarlo..


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dove abbiate visto che io cerchi  un "senso comune" con l'analisi (puerile, mi rendo conto) che ho tentato per verificare se ero sulla buona strada per capire Disincantata, solo Jesus lo sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intendo con il risparmiarsela che prima di optare per la strada più breve e vigliacca di tradire, varrebbe la pena guardare cosa c'è nella coppia, cosa si mette in discussione ed eventualmente di indirizzare le proprie energie nella coppia anziché fuggire altrove. Di chiudere se l'amore è finito o di investire se ce ancora fiamma. Questa leggerezza è da risparmiarsi.

Assolutamente, se te la senti di dare un'altra possibilità va data, ma quello che dico io è chd serve un sentimento costruttivo, di perdono, di amore, di atto di fede. E che non ha senso secondo me invece partire da presupposti come quelli che erano emersi prima (sete di giustizia ecc ecc) che mi fanno venire i capelli dritti.

E questo non lo sto dicendo solo ora ma l'ho scritto subito, all'inizio di questo 3d, immediatamente.

Non capisco cosa ci sia di cosi strano o difficile da capire (e non mi riferisco a te, ma chi spara sentenze aprendo bocca e danfogli fiato dicendo che vado dicendo cazzate. Non è complicato capire che o si ricomincia da presupposti sani oppure con odio e rabbia e sete di giustizia non si va lontani.)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dove abbiate visto che io cerchi  un "senso comune" con l'analisi (puerile, mi rendo conto) che ho tentato per verificare se ero sulla buona strada per capire Disincantata, solo Jesus lo sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma evidentemente tu hai una capacità di approfondimento e di elaborazione del vissuto che tiene conto di tutte le componenti in gioco. anche per esempio del fatto che hai avuto a che fare con *persone* e non con oggetti funzionali a nutrire il tuo ego.


----------



## Horny (22 Febbraio 2015)

sì, traccia, in generale sono anche d'accordo con te.
ma non so nulla della situazione di mary.
perché cambia.
se a 30 scopri che il partner ha una relazione.
piuttosto che se lo scopri a 60, dopo 30
anni di amore e 3 figli.
no?
forse nel primo caso è più
semplice pensare di ricostruire con un altro.
ora di mary capisco che non ha 30 anni.
ha figli ma non del suo attuale compagno,
che è più giovane.
mancano molti tasselli.
Mary si è espressa mi pare
sempre molto sul generico.
scelta che condivido,
ma che non mi permette di 
trarre conclusioni sulle sue 
motivazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dove abbiate visto che io cerchi  un "senso comune" con l'analisi (puerile, mi rendo conto) che ho tentato per verificare se ero sulla buona strada per capire Disincantata, solo Jesus lo sa.


Ma è evidente che anche attraverso la sua esperienza tenti di dipanare la TUA di situazione. Essù.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

da tener presente, che si trova a soli due mesi dalla scoperta. 
Da capire ci sono tante cose ancora, anche sulle proprie motivazioni. 
Capisco molto bene che per non affogare, si tenta di capovolgere l'insieme,
e che ci si inganni pure su vari punti, proprio per sopportare alla fine ... 

Mi ricordo molto bene, c'è stato un periodo all'inizio dove non mangiavo più,
fare le scale era divenuto uno sforzo fisico, dormivo ancora meno del solito ... 
Tanti pensieri in parallelo ... contrastanti ... oh, capivo solo, che si va avanti. 



sienne


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma evidentemente tu hai una capacità di approfondimento e di elaborazione del vissuto che tiene conto di tutte le componenti in gioco. anche per esempio del fatto che hai avuto a che fare con *persone* e non con oggetti funzionali a nutrire il tuo ego.


Ti faccio notare che anziché dare un tuo contributo a Mary ed alla sua situazione, ti sei soffermata ed hai strumentalizzato un singolo pezzo del suo scritto solo x dire a me che uso gli uomini x nutrire il mio ego. 
E poi sono io che ho la coda di paglia? Non le ho sottolineate fino ad ora queste cose solo xke opto per l'indifferenza, poi peró arriva il limite che mi rompo il caxxo, e te lo faccio notare che lo fai, così almeno sii consapevole che lo fai costantemente. E questo né è solo l'ultimo esempio di tanti.
Il perche sinceramente mi sfugge, visto che io manco ti cago nè trovo particolarmente interessanti o degni di miei interventi\osservazione ciò che scrivi, ma se vorrai illuminarmi, contenta di chiarire e parlarne. Altrimenti, per quanto mi riguarda continuerò ad ignorarti ed a sorridere delle tue frecciate gratuite, ad usual.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> sì, traccia, in generale sono anche d'accordo con te.
> ma non so nulla della situazione di mary.
> perché cambia.
> se a 30 scopri che il partner ha una relazione.
> ...



Ciao

Infatti. Età, e vari aspetti della vita, possono avere una grande influenza 
e far cambiare completamente il discorso. 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti. Età, e vari aspetti della vita, possono avere una grande influenza
> e far cambiare completamente il discorso.
> ...


Esatto...solo che non so come mai quando lho detto io che le due cose sono differenti e non vanno messe in comparazione, (la storia di disincantata e mary) ero "in contraddizione"...o incoerente...
Si sienne (rif al mess di prima) mi sa che due mesi sono ancora troppo troppo pochi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che anziché dare un tuo contributo a Mary ed alla sua situazione, ti sei soffermata ed hai strumentalizzato un singolo pezzo del suo scritto solo x dire a me che uso gli uomini x nutrire il mio ego.
> E poi sono io che ho la coda di paglia? Non le ho sottolineate fino ad ora queste cose solo xke opto per l'indifferenza, poi peró arriva il limite che mi rompo il caxxo, e te lo faccio notare che lo fai, così almeno sii consapevole che lo fai costantemente. E questo né è solo l'ultimo esempio di tanti.
> Il perche sinceramente mi sfugge, visto che io manco ti cago nè trovo particolarmente interessanti o degni di miei interventi\osservazione ciò che scrivi, ma se vorrai illuminarmi, contenta di chiarire e parlarne. Altrimenti, per quanto mi riguarda *continuerò ad ignorarti ed a sorridere* delle tue frecciate gratuite, ad usual.


si vede infatti


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> sì, traccia, in generale sono anche d'accordo con te.
> ma non so nulla della situazione di mary.
> perché cambia.
> se a 30 scopri che il partner ha una relazione.
> ...


Vero...ma non avendo 60anni con 40di matrimonio qualsiasi rinascita è possibile...e mi si sono addrizzati i capelli quando ho letto di rivalse, sete di giustizie, affetto e cose che tutto sono tranne che amore.
Ma sienne ha ragione...due mesi troppo pochi...si starà in una lavatrice (in fase di centrifuga  ) di sentimenti e stati d'animo che quello che oggi ti pare di aver capito, domani non vale più.. Brutta situazione... :-( Mi spiace


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si vede infatti


Noto che i tuoi contributi efficaci a Mary sono davvero di elevato spessore


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

Niente, non riesco a starvi dietro e confondo le storie di una con quelle dell'altra. Che nervi...


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Intendo con il risparmiarsela che prima di optare per la strada più breve e vigliacca di tradire, varrebbe la pena guardare cosa c'è nella coppia, cosa si mette in discussione ed eventualmente di indirizzare le proprie energie nella coppia anziché fuggire altrove. Di chiudere se l'amore è finito o di investire se ce ancora fiamma. Questa leggerezza è da risparmiarsi.


Giusto, ma sono tante le variabili. Io, alla luce di tutto il mio vissuto, sono stata in grado di farlo (con poco successo purtroppo perchè la risonanza positiva c'è stata solo sui miei non tradimenti); lui, più giovane e inesperto, no.



> Assolutamente, se te la senti di dare un'altra possibilità va data, ma quello che dico io è chd serve un sentimento costruttivo, di perdono, di amore, di atto di fede. E che non ha senso secondo me invece partire da presupposti come quelli che erano emersi prima (sete di giustizia ecc ecc) che mi fanno venire i capelli dritti.


Il mio presupposto è solo fondato sull'amore, credo di averlo scritto in più occasioni, ma non mi vengono affatto i capelli dritti (magari, spendo l'ira di Dio per farli così ), se per qualcun'altra i presupposti per stare bene passano attraverso altre vie (nel frattempo mi si sta bruciando il dolce, mannggia a voi).


----------



## Horny (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Esatto...solo che non so come mai quando lho detto io che le due cose sono differenti e non vanno messe in comparazione, (la storia di disincantata e mary) ero "in contraddizione"...o incoerente...
> Si sienne (rif al mess di prima) mi sa che due mesi sono ancora troppo troppo pochi...


in che senso eri in contraddizione?
io di Mary non ci ho capito molto.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è evidente che anche attraverso la sua esperienza tenti di dipanare la TUA di situazione. Essù.


Dovresti scrivere un libro: la vita secondo JB.
Se tu dovessi avere un motto di vita quale sarebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Niente, non riesco a starvi dietro e confondo le storie di una con quelle dell'altra. Che nervi...


Concentrati, mia giovane (...) padawan.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da tener presente, che si trova a soli due mesi dalla scoperta.
> Da capire ci sono tante cose ancora, anche sulle proprie motivazioni.
> ...


concordo.
ma vorrei veramente capire cosa ci sia di così poco dignitoso in questo
perché da come viene denigrato questo modo di agire sembra che qui tutti siano i campioni del calcio in culo immediato ( a parole, almeno)

ma tra buttarsi giù dal balcone per la disperazione o buttarci il traditore ci sarà una via di mezzo, dico io.
fermo restando che ho visto sessantenni con figli, vita e interessi in comune fanculizzare all'istante il traditore e trentenni che invece se lo tengono ben stretto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Dovresti scrivere un libro: la vita secondo JB.
> Se tu dovessi avere un motto di vita quale sarebbe?


W la fregna. Mi pare piu' che appropriato.


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Giusto, ma sono tante le variabili. Io, alla luce di tutto il mio vissuto, sono stata in grado di farlo (con poco successo purtroppo perchè la risonanza positiva c'è stata su miei non tradimenti); lui, più giovane e inesperto, no.
> 
> 
> 
> Il mio presupposto è solo fondato sull'amore, credo di averlo scritto in più occasioni, ma non mi vengono affatto i capelli dritti (magari, spendo l'ira di Dio per farli così ), se per qualcun'altra i presupposti per stare bene passano attraverso vie (nel frattempo mi si sta bruciando il dolce, mannggia a voi).


Infatti come prima risposta ti avevo detto che ero intervenuta solo xke credevo fossero i presupposti del Tuo ricominciare...e non il sunto di altra situazione...come se tu ti ci rispecchiassi (vedi considerazione di JB).
Anche a me non sono venuti i capelli dritti se quelli sono di una donna con 40anni di matrimonio e tutta la sua storia. Anzi, il messaggio di disincantata lho trovato molto forte e crudo, tosto, ed in lei ci trovo un senso. Ma magari, se sarà e le interessa, le spiegheró e parleró direttamente a lei perche mi torna.

Buon dolce, io mi accingo a preparare una squisita torta di mele vegana al mio amruccio e corro da lui che è quasi ora!. Buona domenica.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W la fregna. Mi pare piu' che appropriato.


Hai visto l ultimo film di lars von trier? Nymphomanic?


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Concentrati, mia giovane (...) padawan.


Per il lavoro la concentrazione riservo, Jedi.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo.
> ma vorrei veramente capire cosa ci sia di così poco dignitoso in questo
> perché da come viene denigrato questo modo di agire sembra che qui tutti siano i campioni del calcio in culo immediato ( a parole, almeno)
> 
> ...



Ciao

sono sincera. Non lo so. Soprattutto all'inizio mi sembra persino normale. È come vivere uno strappo di un film. Quello che sai, è quello che vi era, la nuova striscia ancora non la riconosci. Credo, che non si tengano tanto presente i tempo. Se l'autoinganno continua ancora dopo anni, allora c'è da chiedersi il perché ... 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Mary si è espressa mi pare
> sempre molto sul generico.
> scelta che condivido,
> ma che non mi permette di
> ...


Certo, liberissima 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è evidente che anche attraverso la sua esperienza tenti di dipanare la TUA di situazione. Essù.


Ovvio. Ma da qui a pensare che il collegamento tra una situazione e l'altra sia diretto ce ne corre. La storia di Disincagliata rotfl:, mi piaci, Disi) è totalmente diversa dalla mia  e del resto mai prima d'ora mi è venuto in mente di cercare un forum sul tradimento. Qualcosa vorrà dire, no?



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti. Età, e vari aspetti della vita, possono avere una grande influenza
> e far cambiare completamente il discorso.
> ...


Esattamente.



Traccia ha detto:


> Esatto...solo che non so come mai quando lho detto io che le due cose sono differenti e non vanno messe in comparazione, (la storia di disincantata e mary) ero "in contraddizione"...o incoerente...
> Si sienne (rif al mess di prima) mi sa che due mesi sono ancora troppo troppo pochi...



Le contraddizioni erano altre. 

Sinceramente un po' mi urta 'sto filosofeggiare dall'alto dei cieli che due mesi sono pochi e blablabla, come se dall'altra parte ci fosse qualcuno che SA. Posso accettarlo da Ullallà o da Disincagliata, ma da te, sorrymydear, no.



Traccia ha detto:


> Vero...ma non avendo 60anni con 40di matrimonio qualsiasi rinascita è possibile...e mi si sono addrizzati i capelli quando ho letto di rivalse, sete di giustizie, affetto e cose che tutto sono tranne che amore.
> Ma sienne ha ragione...due mesi troppo pochi...si starà in una lavatrice (in fase di centrifuga  ) di sentimenti e stati d'animo che quello che oggi ti pare di aver capito, domani non vale più.. Brutta situazione... :-( Mi spiace




Stellina (mi fai tenerezza per davvero e mi sei simpatica), pensa alla tua di lavatrice e di centrifuga, chè mi sa che stai messa peggio di me . Mi spiego: dici che come amante ti saresti potuta risparmiare i passaggi che hai vissuto perchè evidentemente non sono stati un granchè; probabilmente assomigli alla tizia che ha scopato con mio marito che si è perfino pagata con i suoi soldi il motel vista autostrada nel quale si incontravano. Personalmente, da amante ho visto solo hotel 5 stelle e ricevuto regali che neanche nei sogni.. Sempre per troione passavo, ma tant'è :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> in che senso eri in contraddizione?
> io di Mary non ci ho capito molto.



Non lo ero infatti...
a volte riuscire a contestualizzare che una medesima azione è differente se fatta da una persona piuttosto che un'altra, quindi giustificarla da una parte oppure frustrarla dallaltra, viene visto come un essere incoerente quando invece è solo la situazione di partenza a darne un differente senso.
Vabbe...forse sono stata poco chiara, vado di corsa, se vuoi ti dirò meglio appena posso.
Scappo!


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Buon dolce, io mi accingo a preparare una squisita torta di mele vegana al mio amruccio e corro da lui che è quasi ora!. Buona domenica.




Buona domennica a te! 

Ricettina della torta di mele vegana?


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Le contraddizioni erano altre.
> 
> Sinceramente un po' mi urta 'sto filosofeggiare dall'alto dei cieli che due mesi sono pochi e blablabla, come se dall'altra parte ci fosse qualcuno che SA. Posso accettarlo da Ullallà o da Disincagliata, ma da te, sorrymydear, no.
> 
> ...


Si possono sapere tante cose senza per forza esserci passati. Non ho bisogno di tenermi a distanza di un terrazzo di grattacielo perché so che se mi ci butto mi sfracellò. Semplice buon senso e fiuto.
Ma se la vedi così allora se non vuoi sentire me leggi loro, che tanto diciamo le stesse cose senza che io ci sia mai passata (fino ad ora).

Sui miei tradimenti se vuoi apriamo capitolo a parte, ma veramente mi hanno anche portato alle seichelles se è per questo, il mio amante che mi aveva anche chiesto di sposarlo... Se è per questo. E non solo. se proprio la metti su un fattore economico...
E anche se la tipa si è pagata l'autostrada che problema ci sarebbe? Io non l'ho mai fatto, non sono l'amante di nessuno né è nel mio DNA il ruolo da amante. Ma non si misura a mio avviso il valore delle storie da quante stelle di hotel, scontrini o soldi che il tizio spende  per noi.
Ero alle seichelles con un uomo che mi amava mentre mio marito sapeva altro, eppure: o con viaggio e regali costosi, o se mi fossi pagata l'autostrada da sola, il gesto infimo del tradimento, per me, è identico.


----------



## Traccia (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Buona domennica a te!
> 
> Ricettina della torta di mele vegana?


Next time! Scappooooo


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono sincera. Non lo so. Soprattutto all'inizio mi sembra persino normale. È come vivere uno strappo di un film. Quello che sai, è quello che vi era, la nuova striscia ancora non la riconosci. Credo, che non si tengano tanto presente i tempo. Se l'autoinganno continua ancora dopo anni, allora c'è da chiedersi il perché ...
> 
> ...


bravissima! Era proprio quello che intendevo dire...dopo solo 2 mesi Mary ha tutto il tempo di capire se il suo è un autoinganno (e quindi la mia cara fuffa) oppure c'è effettivamente roba su cui lavorare.
Nel mio caso è stato un autoinganno....e dopo aver capito il perché, ho potuto svoltare....7 cazzo di anni, manco fossi Brad Pitt in Tibet


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dove abbiate visto che io cerchi  un "senso comune" con l'analisi (puerile, mi rendo conto) che ho tentato per verificare se ero sulla buona strada per capire Disincantata, solo Jesus lo sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo. Io capisco.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> E anche se la tipa si è pagata l'autostrada che problema ci sarebbe? Io non l'ho mai fatto, non sono l'amante di nessuno né è nel mio DNA il ruolo da amante. Ma non si misura a mio avviso il valore delle storie da quante stelle di hotel, scontrini o soldi che il tizio spende  per noi.
> Ero alle seichelles con un uomo che mi amava mentre mio marito sapeva altro, eppure: o con viaggio e regali costosi, o se mi fossi pagata l'autostrada da sola, il gesto infimo del tradimento, per me, è identico.




La tizia non si è pagata l'autostrada, ma il motel (per farsi trombare ). E, sarà pure una quisquilia, ma qualcosa dice sul come una è ridotta.

Hai ragione; complice un prosecchino, ho fatto uno scivolone di cattivo gusto. Ti chiedo scusa


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Madonna, non sentivo il termine "serio" riferito ad una donna dai tempi di Masini



Ma perché, tu come la definisci una persona impegnata che non tradisce?
Ovvio che valga sia per donne che per uomini.
Certo, si può anche definire fedele, ma sempre seria è!


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> bravissima! Era proprio quello che intendevo dire...dopo solo 2 mesi Mary ha tutto il tempo di capire se il suo è un autoinganno (e quindi la mia cara fuffa) oppure c'è effettivamente roba su cui lavorare.
> Nel mio caso è stato un autoinganno....e dopo aver capito il perché, ho potuto svoltare....7 cazzo di anni, manco fossi Brad Pitt in Tibet



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Hai una bellissima auto-ironia!

:up: ... È la medicina migliore. 



sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma perché, tu come la definisci una persona impegnata che non tradisce?
> Ovvio che valga sia per donne che per uomini.
> Certo, si può anche definire fedele, ma sempre seria è!



Si può essere fedeli ma non seri. Si può non tradire fisicamente una persona ed essere per nulla persone "serie". Si può essere integerrimi nei comportamenti visibili ma non essere seri con se stessi. Per me la serietà è una questione a più ampio spettro, che investe più aree della propria vita.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cioè...non avete mai tradito?!
> E come ci si sente?  si guarisce? Ahahaha
> No, scherzi a parte, ma non vi è mai venuto il desiderio di farlo? Nemmeno x un attimo?



A me nemmeno per un nanosecondo, e non ho motivo di dirti una bugia... 
Ho sempre avuto a casa tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno, stesso discorso di Disi.
In più, sono anche fedele come principio, ma questa è un'altra storia che non c'entra nulla col desiderio di tradire.
E' anche e soprattutto per questo che ho fatto così fatica ad accettare l'idea stessa che persone cosiddette "normali" possano desiderare, in certi momenti, anche partner diversi dai loro.
Anzi, ormai lo prendo per buono tanto non lo capisco.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si può essere fedeli ma non seri. Si può non tradire fisicamente una persona ed essere per nulla persone "serie". Si può essere integerrimi nei comportamenti visibili ma non essere seri con se stessi. *Per me la serietà è una questione a più ampio spettro, che investe più aree della propria vita*.




Aspetta!!
A scanso di equivoci: parlavo unicamente della serietà legata alla fedeltà, quindi al rapporto di coppia.
Ovvio che un infedele possa essere serissimo in tutti gli altri ambiti della vita, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

da parte mia posso dire, che non ci sono chi lo sa quali ideali in ballo. Ho semplicemente dovuto assumermi tante responsabilità sin da piccola e da lì ho imparato che la via più breve ed economica è la franchezza e l'affrontare senza troppi giri le situazioni. Non ho avuto tante vie di scelta. Se seguivo i miei coetanei figli di stranieri come me, finivo male. Assicurato. Infatti, i più sono finiti male. Meglio affrontare, se non ci sentiamo più bene in una situazione. Ed io ho fatto tanto casino, lo ammetto. Per quanto riguarda la vita di coppia, ciò può avvenire solo se ci raccontiamo al compagno giorno dopo giorno. I silenzi ... sono veleno puro. 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io credo di capirti benissimo.
> 
> Tento un sunto: per ragioni che solo tu conosci decidi di rimanere con lui perchè in qualche modo hai TU un qualche tornaconto, però ti distacchi emotivamente da lui, pur rimanendo dell'affetto, non tanto per fargliela pagare ma perchè così è giusto per te, perchè ti rende "libera" e appaga parzialmente una specie di sete di giustizia.
> 
> A grandi linee è così?


Si, in qualche modo appaga.  Non dargli piu' un 'posto in prima fila. 

NON ho alcun tornaconto a stare con lui,  ci sto perche'  non ho fatto la scelta, sicuramente  piu' giusta allora, di buttarlo fuori subito o quasi subito. Ho messo davanti la quiete famigliare, per le figlie, eravamo vicino al Natale ed avevamo pure ospite il ragazzo di una figlia. Poi resto convinta che saremmo tornati insieme, non hai voglia a 60 anni  ne di ricominciare ne di stare solo, ma sarebbe servito a lui come lezione di vita, troppo comodo fare il pirla e  non pagare pegno, ma posso sbagliare, non possiamo mai sapere come sarebbe andata una cosa se non l'abbiamo affrontata e vissuta.

Pero'  vuoi perche' siamo insieme da una vita, vuoi perche' siamo sempre  stati bene, mai litigi o discussioni serie,   dimenticando i mesi folli dopo la bomba,  litigavo solo io,  lui incassava,  noi insieme stiamo tutt'ora  benissimo.  Solo che io  non mi preoccupo per lui.  Non mi' ha messo ansia sentire il medico dire a mio marito  'guardi che lei e' messo davvero male'.  Qualche anno  fa sarebbe stato un colpo.  Ora e' una cosa solo sua. 

Ci sono coppie che conosco   che  soffrono molto la convivenza, soprattutto alcune amiche,    pur  non  avendo subito tradimenti o grossi problemi.  

Io invece  vivo  serenamente  sia con  sia     mesi lontana da lui.   Mentre lui adesso   preferirebbe stessimo sempre  insieme.

Un po' tardi per ricordarsene.   

NON e' un compromesso.   NON e'  accontentarsi.  E' un modo diverso da prima di stare insieme.   Benissimo, a modo mio,  per  me. 

Lui non chiede niente di piu' di quello che gia'  generosamente  e immeritatamente  riceve.   Sa di essere strafortunato. 

Lo era gia' prima.  Difficile accettare uno con il suo hobby.  Tutti i fine settimana fuori.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Con il discorso della costante hai scritto una cazzata.
> Matematicamente certi di qualcosa sono solo le persone ottuse.


Si e' la costante per alcuni traditori. Comunque con me modera i termini. Ti trovo parecchio aggressiva. Oppure ignorami.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Hai visto l ultimo film di lars von trier? Nymphomanic?


Io l'ho visto. Bello. Distantissimo da me. Vicinissimo a mio marito. Mia madre mi ha amata, la sua amava troppo se stessa per amare anche lui....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si e' la costante per alcuni traditori. Comunque con me modera i termini. Ti trovo parecchio aggressiva. Oppure ignorami.


E invece io ti trovo/vi trovo parecchio coglione con questo discorsi qualunquisti.
Non è la prima volta che lo dico, da anni che sono qui.
Potrei farti presente anch'io che a più riprese qui si iscrivono utenti con l'esperienza del tradimento subìto che tritano e ritritano gli stessi discorsi che ho letto in questi ultimi giorni.
Parlando con enorme mancanza di rispetto dei loro partner traditori, dove pezzo di merda è il minimo sindacale.
Allora: siccome mi sembra di essere stata sempre rispettosa del dolore/ rabbia/ sfogo più o meno giustificabile di tutti (e molti amici traditi che mi sono fatta qui sopra potrebbero testimoniartelo) proprio perché non conosco nel dettaglio la storia di tutti e le variabili in gioco sono tantissime, io non mi sono mai permessa di parlare dei traditi come di una massa indistinta di persone. 
Mentre il contrario, e proprio da parte di chi si professa variamente ricolmo di valori l'ho letto in abbondanza.
E mi sono sempre espressa in modo diretto con tutti  proprio perché queste distinzioni DEL CAZZO fra traditi/traditori/ e tutto il ciarpame che mi è toccato leggere in quell'altro thread non mi sfiorano neanche l'anticamera del cervello. Io ho sempre parlato con le PERSONE. Qui e fuori di qui.
Se ti piace, questo è.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Hai visto l ultimo film di lars von trier? Nymphomanic?


No. Tra l'altro, se questo fosse un mondo giusto ed equo, a Von Trier dovrebbe essere proibito per legge di avvicinarsi anche solo alla fotocamera di uno smartphone.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io l'ho visto. Bello. Distantissimo da me. Vicinissimo a mio marito. Mia madre mi ha amata, la sua amava troppo se stessa per amare anche lui....


Ehm. E cosa c'entra col film?


----------



## Amarax (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non avere piu' nessuno da tradire ne obblighi di ogni genere verso di lui.
> 
> Prendo e non do niente.  Solo se mi va faccio qualcosa  con lui e per lui  ma prima penso a stare bene.
> 
> ...


E' da un po' che leggo ,provo a rispondere , cancello e chiudo.
Io sono in una fase simile ma l'uomo in questione non ha nemmeno provato a fingere un amore che non prova. Amore per me intendo. O meglio ci ha provato ma alle mie obiezioni è passato all'affetto.
Il problema sono sempre io. Che gli parlo ma senza guardarlo, che respiro quando è al lavoro come ora...
Concludo poco, lo so. Volevo solo salutarvi


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> E' da un po' che leggo ,provo a rispondere , cancello e chiudo.
> Io sono in una fase simile ma l'uomo in questione non ha nemmeno provato a fingere un amore che non prova. Amore per me intendo. O meglio ci ha provato ma alle mie obiezioni è passato all'affetto.
> Il problema sono sempre io. Che gli parlo ma senza guardarlo, che respiro quando è al lavoro come ora...
> Concludo poco, lo so. Volevo solo salutarvi


Qualsiasi fase tu stia passando, benvenuta!
se alla fine hai scritto quando fino ad ora non ce la facevi, forse qualcosa si è smosso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> E' da un po' che leggo ,provo a rispondere , cancello e chiudo.
> Io sono in una fase simile ma l'uomo in questione non ha nemmeno provato a fingere un amore che non prova. Amore per me intendo. O meglio ci ha provato ma alle mie obiezioni è passato all'affetto.
> Il problema sono sempre io. Che gli parlo ma senza guardarlo, che respiro quando è al lavoro come ora...
> Concludo *poco*, lo so. Volevo solo salutarvi


ciao cara 
poco ma sempre avanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Qualsiasi fase tu stia passando, benvenuta!
> se alla fine hai scritto quando fino ad ora non ce la facevi, forse qualcosa si è smosso



Amarax non è una new entry.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> E' da un po' che leggo ,provo a rispondere , cancello e chiudo.
> Io sono in una fase simile ma l'uomo in questione non ha nemmeno provato a fingere un amore che non prova. Amore per me intendo. O meglio ci ha provato ma alle mie obiezioni è passato all'affetto.
> Il problema sono sempre io. Che gli parlo ma senza guardarlo, che respiro quando è al lavoro come ora...
> Concludo poco, lo so. Volevo solo salutarvi



Ciao carissima, ti ho pensata tante volte.  Si, due storie diverse.  Pero ' capisco sia sempre difficile lasciarsi. 

Come e'  impossibile immedesimarsi negli altri. Da fuori  e non coinvolti  si usa la logica,  la morale,  mentre solo chi le vive e le subisce deve trovare la forza per agire e in base al carattere e alla forza che trova.
Se tu dopo tanti anni e tanti propositi  non riesci a chiudere cerca solo di  trovare un modo 'simpatico'  di convivenza smettendo di essere  solo funzionale  ai suoi bisogni, ai suoi amici ai suoi parenti.

Vivi per te,  di piccole  cose, per i figli, il tuo lavoro, qualche amicizia.  Consideralo  malato.  Sfruttalo.   Fatti almeno viziare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, ti ho pensata tante volte.  Si, due storie diverse.  Pero ' capisco sia sempre difficile lasciarsi.
> 
> Come e'  impossibile immedesimarsi negli altri. Da fuori  e non coinvolti  si usa la logica,  la morale,  mentre solo chi le vive e le subisce deve trovare la forza per agire e in base al carattere e alla forza che trova.
> Se tu dopo tanti anni e tanti propositi  non riesci a chiudere cerca solo di  trovare un modo 'simpatico'  di convivenza smettendo di essere  solo funzionale  ai suoi bisogni, ai suoi amici ai suoi parenti.
> ...


Avreste mai dato un consglio del genere a un uomo? Intendo dire: così comprensivo ed equilibrato nella prima parte, e così pragmatico nella seconda. Non è una provocazione, ma solo un invito a riflettere.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Avreste mai dato un consglio del genere a un uomo? Non è una provocazione, ma solo un invito a riflettere.



Recentemente ed invitandolo  pure a scopare  fuori casa,  inutilmente.

Per ora è ' ancora con la moglie.  Cerca  di essere felice. 

Ad AMARAX   non   lo consiglio.  Meglio dei bei libri film viaggi cene con amici  per   come e'  lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, ti ho pensata tante volte.  Si, due storie diverse.  Pero ' capisco sia sempre difficile lasciarsi.
> 
> Come e'  impossibile immedesimarsi negli altri. Da fuori  e non coinvolti  si usa la logica,  la morale,  mentre solo chi le vive e le subisce deve trovare la forza per agire e in base al carattere e alla forza che trova.
> Se tu dopo tanti anni e tanti propositi  non riesci a chiudere cerca solo di  trovare un modo 'simpatico'  di convivenza smettendo di essere  solo funzionale  ai suoi bisogni, ai suoi amici ai suoi parenti.
> ...


grandiosa :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Avreste mai dato un consglio del genere a un uomo? *Intendo dire: così comprensivo ed equilibrato nella prima parte, e così pragmatico nella seconda. Non è una provocazione, ma solo un invito a riflettere.



è quello che dico quotidianamente a un mio amico


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Recentemente ed invitandolo  pure a scopare  fuori casa,  inutilmente.
> 
> Per ora è ' ancora con la moglie.  Cerca  di essere felice.
> 
> Ad AMARAX   non   lo consiglio.  Meglio dei bei libri film viaggi cene con amici  per   come e'  lei.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che dico quotidianamente a un mio amico


ok, come non detto!


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Qualsiasi fase tu stia passando, benvenuta!
> se alla fine hai scritto quando fino ad ora non ce la facevi, forse qualcosa si è smosso





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amarax non è una new entry.


ok.
un benvenuto in più male non fa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ok, come non detto!


io glielo dico, ma accorgendomi di un'altra cosa importante.
che la sua irresolutezza a togliersi da una situazione a mio avviso (sottolineo a mio avviso) svalutante per lui forse sotto sotto è una sua scelta, non razionale, ma pur sempre scelta.
e nel momento in cui mi chiede consiglio, non ha senso dirgli quel che farei io.
quelle cose che ha scritto disincantata sono più attinenti a quel che è lui


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, in qualche modo appaga.  Non dargli piu' un 'posto in prima fila.
> 
> NON ho alcun tornaconto a stare con lui,  ci sto perche'  non ho fatto la scelta, sicuramente  piu' giusta allora, di buttarlo fuori subito o quasi subito. Ho messo davanti la quiete famigliare, per le figlie, eravamo vicino al Natale ed avevamo pure ospite il ragazzo di una figlia. Poi resto convinta che saremmo tornati insieme, non hai voglia a 60 anni  ne di ricominciare ne di stare solo, ma sarebbe servito a lui come lezione di vita, troppo comodo fare il pirla e  non pagare pegno, ma posso sbagliare, non possiamo mai sapere come sarebbe andata una cosa se non l'abbiamo affrontata e vissuta.
> 
> ...


Ciò che succede, nel bene e nel male, inevitabilmente porta a rivedere posizioni magari cristallizzate nel tempo; il prenderne atto, riuscire a trasformare perfino le situazioni più corrosive in qualcosa che comunque ci fa stare *benissimo, *nonostante avessimo preferito, se avessimo potuto scegliere, di rimanere nello stesso tipo di vita di sempre, non è accontentarsi, è evolvere per me. Ripeto, mi sembra di capirti benissimo.


Mi fai venire in mente che gli effetti di certi "atti", soprattutto se reitarti nel tempo, sono direttamente proporzionali alla potenza devastante che hanno avuto in sè, e anche che si, tuo marito è stato, ed è, un uomo molto fortunato. Così come, per ora, (adesso l'assonanza la faccio) lo è il mio che si è aggrappato con le unghie e con i denti alla porta di casa, mettendo in atto (con successo) tutte le armi "amatorie" in suo possesso pur di rimanere. Nella vita ci vuole anche culo, e loro ce l'hanno 


Posso chiederti se le vostre figlie sanno cosa è successo e cosa ne pensano? Hanno chiesto dei vostri malumori e delle vostre liti, si sono interessate, oppure hanno preferito che ve la sbrigaste da soli? Se ti va...


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciò che succede, nel bene e nel male, inevitabilmente porta a rivedere posizioni magari cristallizzate nel tempo; il prenderne atto, riuscire a trasformare perfino le situazioni più corrosive in qualcosa che comunque ci fa stare *benissimo, *nonostante avessimo preferito, se avessimo potuto scegliere, di rimanere nello stesso tipo di vita di sempre, non è accontentarsi, è evolvere per me. Ripeto, mi sembra di capirti benissimo.
> 
> 
> Mi fai venire in mente che gli effetti di certi "atti", soprattutto se reitarti nel tempo, sono direttamente proporzionali alla potenza devastante che hanno avuto in sè, e anche che si, tuo marito è stato, ed è, un uomo molto fortunato. Così come, per ora, (adesso l'assonanza la faccio) lo è il mio che si è aggrappato con le unghie e con i denti alla porta di casa, mettendo in atto (con successo) tutte le armi "amatorie" in suo possesso pur di rimanere. Nella vita ci vuole anche culo, e loro ce l'hanno
> ...


Purtroppo la piu' piccola lo ha saputo dalla facocera.
Addirittura la prima volta con msg  su fb a  maggio 2011.
Poi scuse e si e' cancellata dicendo che aveva sbagliato. 
Marito che negava tutto.
Non chiedermi perche'  io ho archiviato  tutto in meno di un ora.  Creduto a lui e dato poca importanza alla cosa.
Poi a novembre 2012  una domenica mattina alle nove tre telefonate anonime  e  alla fine ha chiesto di me a mia figlia.
Non sono stata capace  al telefono di far finta di niente, non sei mai preparata ad una telefonata simile.
Quindi e' stato un doppio dramma.  NON ha parlato a suo padre per oltre un anno, tranne si e  no. 
Noi non abbiamo mai litigato in casa con i figli. 
Anzi, a mia figlia infastidiva sentirmi gentile verso mio marito se per abitudine mi scappava caro o  amore a cui ero abituata da sempre. 
Fosse dipeso da  lei  avrebbe preferito se ne andasse.  Poi con il tempo si e'  riadattata a lui. Sempre disponibile per le figlie. 
La grande non sa niente.  La mezzana sa ma e' particolare.  NON si capisce mai cosa pensi, un po' immatura.   
Piu' sorpresa quasi per l'eta' della piccolina (24 anni all'inizio della love story)  che per la gravita'  della cosa.  

Ovvio comunque che chi viene scoperto perde autorevolezza nei confronti dei figli e non la recupera.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Purtroppo la piu' piccola lo ha saputo dalla facocera.
> Addirittura la prima volta con msg  su fb a  maggio 2011.
> Poi scuse e si e' cancellata dicendo che aveva sbagliato.
> Marito che negava tutto.
> ...



Grazie per avermi risposto.


Quindi l'hai saputo per telefono direttamente dalla ragazzina. Ma cosa sperava di ottenere lei dicendotelo? Che lui lasciasse la sua famiglia per lei? Si vede che era molto giovane..


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.
> 
> 
> Quindi l'hai saputo per telefono direttamente dalla ragazzina. Ma cosa sperava di ottenere lei dicendotelo? Che lui lasciasse la sua famiglia per lei? Si vede che era molto giovane..



Quando l'ho saputo  'ufficialmente'   lei ne aveva quasi 30.  Si,  lei sperava di vivere con lui,  la verita'  non la sapro' mai per capire se lei sognava o se lui le prometteva qualcosa.  Tieni presente che mio marito non lavora dal 2008, solo l'orchestra che non da certo  da vivere e non da certezze.  Quindi tendo a credere fosse lei veramente 'fuori', lui ben consapevole che per motivi vari ma soprattutto pratici  non sarebbe mai andato oltre il tradimento.  Poi, vero si vero no, avevano chiuso più di una volta, lei trovava altri, presumo in chat visto il tipo di vita che faceva, o a casa isolata o con l'orchestra, poi li lasciava a tornava a cercarlo. Lui da parecchio tempo cercava di chiudere anche perche' aveva avuto i primi problemi di salute, sicuramente dovuti allo stress e al viagra, inevitabile per un 60 enne con due donne e una  pure giovane.  :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciò che succede, nel bene e nel male, inevitabilmente porta a rivedere posizioni magari cristallizzate nel tempo; il prenderne atto, riuscire a trasformare perfino le situazioni più corrosive in qualcosa che comunque ci fa stare *benissimo, *nonostante avessimo preferito, se avessimo potuto scegliere, di rimanere nello stesso tipo di vita di sempre, non è accontentarsi, è evolvere per me. Ripeto, mi sembra di capirti benissimo.
> 
> 
> Mi fai venire in mente che gli effetti di certi "atti", soprattutto se reitarti nel tempo, sono direttamente proporzionali alla potenza devastante che hanno avuto in sè, e anche che si, tuo marito è stato, ed è, un uomo molto fortunato. Così come, per ora, (adesso l'assonanza la faccio) lo è il mio che si è aggrappato con le unghie e con i denti alla porta di casa, mettendo in atto (con successo) tutte le armi "amatorie" in suo possesso pur di rimanere. Nella vita ci vuole anche culo, e loro ce l'hanno
> ...


Io ho una reazione emotiva più simile alla tua che a quella di Disy e credo anche che ci siano maggiori similitiudini tra le storie che hanno vissuto i nostri mariti (la tua descrizione collima perfettamente con la "diagnosi" del suo terapeuta e anche della mia).

Mio marito ripete come un mantra che ha avuto un culo pazzesco e posso sentire la sua voce dire le medesime cose che dice il tuo - stesse parole - o vederlo aggrapparsi alla porta di casa ed essere il migliore amante di sempre con questi miei occhi....

E vedo me, e te, e altre donne intelligenti, argute, meravigliose, qui dibattersi per salvare qualcosa che non sanno nemmeno se sia quello che credevano, lottare come tigri contro se stesse, il proprio sconcerto, la propria delusione, le proprie ferite.

È passato un anno e mezzo, per me. Le cose sono cambiate, per certi versi in meglio. Oggi ho avuto un piccolo momento di crisi, e alla sua reazione "smetti di farti del male" ho risposto che io non ho modo da sola di staccarmi dal passato, non vedo il finale del film perchè il regista del film è lui, in questo momento, e quindi se io ripasso solo la parte della storia che conosco (scusa Sienne, ti ho rubato la metafora) guardando indietro, è compito suo venirmi a prendere, farmi vedere altro, farmi credere alla realtà del nostro futuro.

Perchè il culo uno se lo deve anche guadagnare.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La tizia non si è pagata l'autostrada, ma il motel (per farsi trombare ). E, sarà pure una quisquilia, ma qualcosa dice sul come una è ridotta.
> 
> Hai ragione; complice un prosecchino, ho fatto uno scivolone di cattivo gusto. Ti chiedo scusa


Non ho letto tutta la discussione mi ha colpito il fatto che nel 2015 una donna che paga il motel viene addidata per una messa male.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando l'ho saputo  'ufficialmente'   lei ne aveva quasi 30.  Si,  lei sperava di vivere con lui,  la verita'  non la sapro' mai per capire se lei sognava o se lui le prometteva qualcosa.  Tieni presente che mio marito non lavora dal 2008, solo l'orchestra che non da certo  da vivere e non da certezze.  Quindi tendo a credere fosse lei veramente 'fuori', lui ben consapevole che per motivi vari ma soprattutto pratici  non sarebbe mai andato oltre il tradimento.  Poi, vero si vero no, avevano chiuso più di una volta, lei trovava altri, presumo in chat visto il tipo di vita che faceva, o a casa isolata o con l'orchestra, poi li lasciava a tornava a cercarlo. Lui da parecchio tempo cercava di chiudere anche perche' aveva avuto i primi problemi di salute, sicuramente dovuti allo stress e al viagra, inevitabile per un 60 enne con due donne e una  pure giovane.  :rotfl:


Minchia Sabbbri , questa del viagra è tosta da digerire. Meno male che ci si riesce pure a ridere...




Divì ha detto:


> Io ho una reazione emotiva più simile alla tua che a quella di Disy e credo anche che ci siano maggiori similitiudini tra le storie che hanno vissuto i nostri mariti (la tua descrizione collima perfettamente con la "diagnosi" del suo terapeuta e anche della mia).
> 
> Mio marito ripete come un mantra che ha avuto un culo pazzesco e posso sentire la sua voce dire le medesime cose che dice il tuo - stesse parole - o vederlo aggrapparsi alla porta di casa ed essere il migliore amante di sempre con questi miei occhi....
> 
> ...


Io sto temporeggiando con la terapeuta, ci sono andata una volta sola. Non so perchè rimando e rimando; quello che leggi è solo frutto dello sfregamento dei miei neuroni superstiti.

Bellissimo post. Grazie Divi, ti abbraccio anch'io.



farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutta la discussione mi ha colpito il fatto che nel 2015 una donna che paga il motel viene addidata per una messa male.



A parte il fatto che costei per me è messa male (di testa) a prescindere e sarò "antica" io, ma una che per farsi scopare deve pure pagare, mi sa di sfigato forte. Poi libero ognuno di fare come sa e può.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *A parte il fatto che costei per me è messa male (di testa) a prescindere* e sarò "antica" io, ma una che per farsi scopare deve pure pagare, mi sa di sfigato forte. Poi libero ognuno di fare come sa e può.



ecco, di questo sicuramente puoi sapere tu più di noi

ma concordo con farfalla. 
temo che le questioni di soldi e il modo in cui le persone ne parlano diano la misura dello spessore di quelle medesime persone e della relazione, ufficiale o meno che sia

e non saprei se augurarti che le considerazioni ( immagino di tuo marito) relative a chi pagava e perché corrispondano effettivamente a realtà.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm. E cosa c'entra col film?


Il film e' narrato come se fosse una seduta di psicanalisi tra la protagonista ed il suo soccorritore che la trova pestata a sangue in un vicolo, la cura e lei si racconta. Dal racconto emerge che la sua ninfomania ha radici nella sua infanzia, nel rapporto con una madre fredda egoista e distante.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Minchia Sabbbri , questa del viagra è tosta da digerire. Meno male che ci si riesce pure a ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A vero, meglio farsi pagare per scopare
Ma che ragionamento é.
Dove é il problema se il
Motel ogni tanto lo paga la donna? Ti senti sminuita. Non è che se non lo paghi l'altro non ti scopa eh?


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io sto temporeggiando con la terapeuta, ci sono andata una volta sola. Non so perchè rimando e rimando; quello che leggi è solo frutto dello sfregamento dei miei neuroni superstiti.


Io ci sono andata 3 o 4 volte. Ma più per un orientamento che per altro. Io sono stata in analisi, quindi avevo una storia mia.

Sono stata intransigente sul fatto che ci andasse lui, era sperso e si stava aggrappando al nostro matrimonio in modo insano. La sua terapia è iniziata 5 mesi dopo la scoperta, quando mi sono resa conto che non ne era fuori, che non riusciva ad uscirne anche se non voleva perdere tutto. È andata avanti per un anno circa. Quando iniziò ad andarci avevo messo in conto che questo avrebbe potuto portarlo ad una consapevolezza e ad una chiave di lettura dell'accaduto non molto favorevole alla nostra vita insieme. Ho rischiato, volevo un marito, un compagno, volevo il mio amico, non un bambino perso dietro il pifferaio magico.

Per adesso, sembra rinato.

In realtà è molto determinato, ed è cambiato molto: ha trovato il suo centro e sembra non volerlo mollare a nessun costo. È diventato una roccia, tiene saldo il timone del nostro guscio. 
Ora ha ultimato il suo personale percorso e stiamo iniziando ad andare insieme per fare il punto (di partenza, non di arrivo) e lavorare sulla nostra coppia.

Il dolore, quello sordo che senti ora, si affievolirà, ma con quello anche quella sensazione un po' particolare che il vostro destino dipenda da te, che ti fa sentire forte, migliore, in fondo.
E forse avrai bisogno anche tu che sia lui a farsi carico di voi, a non scappare. Sarà in quel momento che saprai se tutto ha avuto un senso.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Tra l'altro, se questo fosse un mondo giusto ed equo, a Von Trier dovrebbe essere proibito per legge di avvicinarsi anche solo alla fotocamera di uno smartphone.


Be vedilo cosi poi possiamo fare tutte quelle cose


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, prima o poi mando al di lei marito, ignaro, copia degli estratti del registro presenze del motel dove si incontravano i due, così, tanto per scatenare un'onda benefica di ringraziamenti a 360°


Per piacere fallo...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se i traditi siano mai stati a loro volta traditori, perché mi pare che qui le due categorie siano ben definite (buoni vs. cattivi), mentre nella mia limitatissima esperienza spesso le due cose sono state sperimentate da quasi tutte le persone di mia conoscenza.
> In pratica, non conosco nessuno che non abbia mai tradito e che non sia stato a sua volta tradito. Me compresa, ovviamente.


Eccomi qua.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A vero, meglio farsi pagare per scopare
> Ma che ragionamento é.
> Dove é il problema se il
> Motel ogni tanto lo paga la donna? Ti senti sminuita. Non è che se non lo paghi l'altro non ti scopa eh?



non è per i soldi, ma per il gesto
almeno un minimo di contorno non squallido ci vorrebbe, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è per i soldi, ma per il gesto
> almeno un minimo di contorno non squallido ci vorrebbe, secondo me


Che cosa ci trovi di squallido nel pagare ogni tanto un motel?
Com'è che una donna se paga il motel è triste perchè paga per farsi scopare e se invece lo paga un uomo è un gesto diverso?
Molto più squallido secondo me farmi pagare una vacanza quando posso contribuire.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Che cosa ci trovi di squallido nel pagare ogni tanto un motel?*
> Com'è che una donna se paga il motel è triste perchè paga per farsi scopare e se invece lo paga un uomo è un gesto diverso?
> Molto più squallido secondo me farmi pagare una vacanza quando posso contribuire.


LUI...molto squallido

per la vacanza è diverso, mica vai in vacanza con l'amante


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> LUI...molto squallido
> 
> per la vacanza è diverso, mica vai in vacanza con l'amante


E' squallido un uomo che ogni tanto lascia che sia lei a pagare?
Siamo tornati nel 500
Senza polemica mi spieghi perchè? Soprattutto in una relazione prolungata è giusto che paghi sempre lui?

Qui si parlava di vacanze fatte con l'amante e pagate da lui


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cosa ci trovi di squallido nel pagare ogni tanto un motel?
> Com'è che una donna se paga il motel è triste perchè paga per farsi scopare e se invece lo paga un uomo è un gesto diverso?
> Molto più squallido secondo me farmi pagare una vacanza quando posso contribuire.



E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cosa ci trovi di squallido nel pagare ogni tanto un motel?
> Com'è che una donna se paga il motel è triste perchè paga per farsi scopare e se invece lo paga un uomo è un gesto diverso?
> Molto più squallido secondo me farmi pagare una vacanza quando posso contribuire.


Sono d'accordo, a parità di disponibilità economiche non vedo che problema ci sia per una donna pagare un ristorante o un albergo. Diverso se uno dei due non puo' permetterselo, e non mi sembra il caso del marito di Mary. L'amante a volte ha pagato e lui glielo ha permesso perché evidentemente a lei faceva piacere farlo. Non ci trovo squallore in questo, anzi, una dimostrazione di parità di ruoli in quello che stavano facendo.....


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.


Ma tu sei un maschio alfae conduci il gioco. Ci sono anche donne che preferirebbero pagare, passarti le chiavi e farti salire in camera che poi arrivano...


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

credo che questa questione sul pagare l'albergo sia veramente assurda.
lo squallore non è determinato da chi paga, anche perché potrebbe esserci semplicemente una situazione informale per cui lo fa chi si trova (non parliamo di hotel a 5 stelle, presumo, quanto costerà mai?).
ok il rancore verso "l'altra", lo posso comprendere, ma attaccarsi a ste cose dà l'esatta misura di quanto ancora ci si sta rompendo la testa su ogni particolare e non credo faccia bene.
in generale quoto farfalla su questo aspetto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.



Lothar certo che se hai una ralzione come la tua che si chiude in 3 volte è probabile che ti lascerei pagare il motel
Io parlo di relazioni dove c'è anche la confidenza per andare tu alla reception e poi io ti do i soldi. A parte il fatto che non ho alcun problema ad andare alla reception di un Hotel o di un Motel
Ma quale cazzo di eleganza? L'eleganza me la dimostri in altri modi non certo pagando tu il motel
Poi ripeto ci stiamo confrontando su situazioni imparagonabili
Secondo te io in una relazione di due anni faccio sempre pagare a lui?
Ma chi cazzo sono la principissina che per gentile concessione te la da?
In quel motel ci vogliamo essere in due, non capisco perchè non contribuire, soprattutto quando dall'altra parte c'è uno che ha una famiglia o del quale non conosco la situazione economica


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che costei per me è messa male (di testa) a prescindere e sarò "antica" io, ma una che per farsi scopare deve pure pagare, mi sa di sfigato forte. Poi libero ognuno di fare come sa e può.


Il motel si paga una volta a testa.
Nel 99% dei casi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è per i soldi, ma per il gesto
> almeno un minimo di contorno non squallido ci vorrebbe, secondo me


Pagare il motel un po' per uno è squallido?


:unhappy:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.



ecco infatti, e allo stesso modo io non mi ci vedo con uno che mi fa pagare il motel


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.


Al di là del lato economico, che è secondario, secondo me invece la reception è un luogo dove si metabolizza il gesto che si sta compiendo.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pagare il motel un po' per uno è squallido?
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


Per me assolutamente no.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' squallido un uomo che ogni tanto lascia che sia lei a pagare?
> Siamo tornati nel 500
> Senza polemica mi spieghi perchè? Soprattutto in una relazione prolungata è giusto che paghi sempre lui?
> 
> Qui si parlava di vacanze fatte con l'amante e pagate da lui


ripeto non è per i soldi, è il gesto che trovo squallido, segno di aridità o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti, e allo stesso modo io non mi ci vedo con uno che mi fa pagare il motel


Non è che lui ti chiede di pagarlo sei tu che lo fai. Dubito che esista qualcuno che può impedirmi di fare una cosa anche solo perché impedendomelo giá mi metto storta


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ripeto non è per i soldi, è il gesto che trovo squallido, segno di aridità o qualcosa del genere


Quindi se tu andassi in un motel una volta ogni 15 gg non pagheresti mai?
Per me incomprensibile


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu andassi in un motel una volta ogni 15 gg non pagheresti mai?
> Per me incomprensibile



no, non pagherei mai
però per es. non accetterei regali impegnativi, sempre per via del gesto


----------



## lolapal (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pagare il motel un po' per uno è squallido?
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


Io credo di no... credo che per una donna che tradisce o che decide di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato, mettere la sua parte potrebbe essere un gesto consapevole di quello che sta facendo, un prendersi la responsabilità, un mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'altro...

Boh, così... lo scrivo visceralmente...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Boh, ma a me pare pure normale che se io e te ci conosciamo e andiamo in un motel più d'una volta ti possa anche venire in mente ogni tanto di pagare tu. Cioè, non vedo il problema. Mica è lesa maestà.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, non pagherei mai
> *però per es. non accetterei regali impegnativi*, sempre per via del gesto


nemmeno io


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il film e' narrato come se fosse una seduta di psicanalisi tra la protagonista ed il suo soccorritore che la trova pestata a sangue in un vicolo, la cura e lei si racconta. Dal racconto emerge che la sua ninfomania ha radici nella sua infanzia, nel rapporto con una madre fredda egoista e distante.


Ma tuo marito è ninfomane?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Be vedilo cosi poi possiamo fare tutte quelle cose


...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, ma a me pare pure normale che se io e te ci conosciamo e andiamo in un motel più d'una volta ti possa anche venire in mente ogni tanto di pagare tu. Cioè, non vedo il problema. Mica è lesa maestà.


Ma soprattutto il non pagare mai mi da l'idea che ti faccio un favore a essere li con te e di conseguenza tu debba pagare


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io credo di no... credo che per una donna che tradisce o che decide di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato, mettere la sua parte potrebbe essere un gesto consapevole di quello che sta facendo, un prendersi la responsabilità, un mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'altro...
> 
> Boh, così... lo scrivo visceralmente...


Credo che indipendentemente da chi paga il motel, sono già tutti e due sullo stesso piano.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

a me metterebbe molto in soggezione, se non pagassi mai ... 
Mi sentirei molto oggetto ... e spinta a dover ricambiare in qualche modo ... 


sienne


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto il non pagare mai mi da l'idea che ti faccio un favore a essere li con te e di conseguenza tu debba pagare



a me invece dà la seguente idea: io impegnata abbandono temporaneamente la mia casa e tutto il resto per andare con uno, e dovrei anche preoccuparmi di pagare?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar certo che se hai una ralzione come la tua che si chiude in 3 volte è probabile che ti lascerei pagare il motel
> Io parlo di relazioni dove c'è anche la confidenza per andare tu alla reception e poi io ti do i soldi. A parte il fatto che non ho alcun problema ad andare alla reception di un Hotel o di un Motel
> Ma quale cazzo di eleganza? L'eleganza me la dimostri in altri modi non certo pagando tu il motel
> Poi ripeto ci stiamo confrontando su situazioni imparagonabili
> ...


 Mahhhh..stavolta non credo saranno 3 volte,''stiamo assieme''solo da 5 gg,quindi non so,oppure lo sapro'dopodomani al secondo round.Ma di una cosa sono certo,finche'sara'mia non spendera 1 cent.Garantito.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

Porca la paletta...! Io opterei per un uno per mille a favore del tradimento. ( da usare soltanto per il pagamento motel) 

Minchia che è difficile fare tradimento: Voi masculi ad esempio che mutande mettete? Le mettete? 

Le calzette poi... corte medie o esclusivamente corte e bianche? 

La maglia della salute, che ne pensate la s'indossa?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto il non pagare mai mi da l'idea che ti faccio un favore a essere li con te e di conseguenza tu debba pagare


Oddio, io di solito non è che mi pongo il problema. Ma se cazzo andiamo dieci volte e tu dieci volte manco fai una piega e non ti viene manco cazzo in mente io lo noto e non è che mi piace molto. Ed è anche normale, immagino.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io di solito non è che mi pongo il problema. Ma se cazzo andiamo dieci volte e tu dieci volte* manco fai una piega e non ti viene manco cazzo in mente* io lo noto e non è che mi piace molto. Ed è anche normale, immagino.



esatto


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me invece dà la seguente idea: io impegnata abbandono temporaneamente la mia casa e tutto il resto per andare con uno, e dovrei anche preoccuparmi di pagare?


Ma lui uguale.
Cioè. Io apprezzo molto la cavalleria, ma in questo caso no.
Nel senso.
Ad un certo punto devo pagare.
Siamo in concorso di colpa, mica ho la figa d ' oro.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che indipendentemente da chi paga il motel, sono già tutti e due sullo stesso piano.



quale piano?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> esatto


E allora vaffanculo, cara amica.


----------



## lolapal (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto il non pagare mai mi da l'idea che ti faccio un favore a essere li con te e di conseguenza tu debba pagare





Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che indipendentemente da chi paga il motel, sono già tutti e due sullo stesso piano.


Farfalla, come sempre, riesce a cogliere il mio pensiero vago...


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me invece dà la seguente idea: io impegnata abbandono temporaneamente la mia casa e tutto il resto per andare con uno, e dovrei anche preoccuparmi di pagare?


però nel caso specifico era lui ad essere impegnato e la tipa credo single.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale piano?


Orizzontale ovviamente.
:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me invece dà la seguente idea: io impegnata abbandono temporaneamente la mia casa e tutto il resto per andare con uno, e dovrei anche preoccuparmi di pagare?


Ma ti obbliga qualcuno ad andarci?
Vedi che la vedi come una cortesia che fai a lui?
Allora tanto vala stare a casa


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora vaffanculo, cara amica.



ma infatti, il vaffanculo ci sta, dipende dal tipo di persona, amen


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io di solito non è che mi pongo il problema. *Ma se cazzo andiamo dieci volte e tu dieci volte manco fai una piega e non ti viene manco cazzo in mente io lo noto e non è che mi piace molto. *Ed è anche normale, immagino.


e mi sembra più che comprensibile:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lui uguale.
> Cioè. Io apprezzo molto la cavalleria, ma in questo caso no.
> Nel senso.
> Ad un certo punto devo pagare.
> Siamo in concorso di colpa,* mica ho la figa d ' oro*.


Perfetto riassunto:up:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> però nel caso specifico era lui ad essere impegnato e la tipa credo single.



non saprei, parlavo in generale, comunque ancora peggio: io dovrei pagare il motel al marito di un'altra?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti obbliga qualcuno ad andarci?
> Vedi che la vedi come una cortesia che fai a lui?
> Allora tanto vala stare a casa


mannò, quale cortesia...ripeto fa parte del contorno, secondo me


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> però nel caso specifico era lui ad essere impegnato e la tipa credo single.


Però, secondo me, nel pagamento motel, è ininfluente se sono tutti e due impegnati o solo uno.
Sempre tradimento è.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> però nel caso specifico era lui ad essere impegnato e la tipa credo single.


Non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non saprei, parlavo in generale, comunque ancora peggio: io dovrei pagare il motel al marito di un'altra?



il marito dell'altra è la persona con cui desideri andare a letto e del quale magari ti preoccupi anche non esageri con le spese extra per te proprio per la sua condizione di uomo impegnato


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non saprei, parlavo in generale, comunque ancora peggio: io dovrei pagare il motel al marito di un'altra?


ahahhahaahhahahahaahahah


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non saprei, parlavo in generale, comunque ancora peggio: io dovrei pagare il motel al marito di un'altra?


non è al marito di un'altra, è ad un uomo che evidentemente ti interessa abbastanza, almeno al punto di ritrovartici in motel.
se la tizia ha voglia di pagarlo non è questo, a mio avviso, che aumenta o diminuisce il livello di squallore.
oddio, che ragionamenti poi. 
per questo dicevo che sono particolari sui quali mettersi a trarre conclusioni mostra più ossessività che altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che indipendentemente da chi paga il motel, sono già tutti e due sullo stesso piano.


Quoto.
Valorizzarsi in base a chi paga e quanto: è proprio in questi discorsi che secondo me emerge la vera indole di ciascuno, lo spessore e l'importanza che si dà all'altro e alla relazione.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> il marito dell'altra è la persona con cui desideri andare a letto e del quale *magari ti preoccupi anche non esageri con le spese extra per te* proprio per la sua condizione di uomo impegnato


eh??
mica sono sua moglie
allora tanto vale che se ne stia a casa


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

il fatto che sia impegnato, ha solo valenza, se si vorrebbe una relazione con lui, 
non se ci si vuole solo unire senza implicazioni ... secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'una questione di eleganza....la donna,la reception non la deve manco vedere.Si ferma prima,quel tanto che basti perche'io appoggi il mio documento sul bancone,i soldi,e prenda le chiavi della stanza.Non mi vedo a fare il contrario.


Falle anche mettere una busta in testa, casomai servisse.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però, secondo me, nel pagamento motel, è ininfluente se sono tutti e due impegnati o solo uno.
> Sempre tradimento è.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla.


ma sì, avete ragione, alla fine manco c'è da ragionarci o che, immagino che appunto si paghi più o meno a metà o chi si trova.
è una cosa che può interessare solo chi ancora sta molto soffrendo e ci legge chissà che.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhahaahhahahahaahahah



ma è una roba da matti, per me


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Falle anche mettere una busta in testa, casomai servisse.



Ahahahahahaha!

Beh, certo l'onore va preservato.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è al marito di un'altra, è ad un uomo che evidentemente ti interessa abbastanza, almeno al punto di ritrovartici in motel.
> *se la tizia ha voglia di pagarlo non è questo, a mio avviso, che aumenta o diminuisce il livello di squallore.
> oddio, che ragionamenti poi. *
> per questo dicevo che sono particolari sui quali mettersi a trarre conclusioni mostra più ossessività che altro.



massì, dai...torni a casa dopo avere agito di nascosto tra mille rischi, e hai pure pagato il motel al marito di un'altra?? boh mi sembra ancora più squallido, più ci penso


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che indipendentemente da chi paga il motel, sono già tutti e due sullo stesso piano.


scommetto 1 centone..........sinceramente....con Man hai mai pagato una volta il motel??


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> massì, dai...torni a casa dopo avere agito di nascosto tra mille rischi, e hai pure pagato il motel al marito di un'altra?? boh mi sembra ancora più squallido, più ci penso


Ma almeno il lubrificante per asfatarti il culo lo porti tu, oppure preferisci a secco per risparmiare?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma è una roba da matti, per me



Non capire, non ci sono, vi leggo. Per ora l'unico dubbio che mi attenaglia e serra il cervello è, che magno? 

Questi si che sono problemi, non i vostri. I loro, i, vabbè, il problema che discutete. 


Caffè, lo gradisce madame? ( mariaaa e mo chi paga)?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma almeno il lubrificante per asfatarti il culo lo porti tu, oppure preferisci a secco per risparmiare?


ahahahahahaha non so il perchè, ma secondo me va a finire pure che si discute su chi paga il lubrificante.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma almeno il lubrificante per asfatarti il culo lo porti tu, oppure preferisci a secco per risparmiare?


non si tratta di risparmiare, ho già spiegato che allo stesso modo non accetterei regali costosi dall'amante
che li faccia a sua moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però, secondo me, nel pagamento motel, è ininfluente se sono tutti e due impegnati o solo uno.
> Sempre tradimento è.


Quoto, e  sul pagamento fifty fifty


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non si tratta di risparmiare, ho già spiegato che allo stesso modo non accetterei regali costosi dall'amante
> che li faccia a sua moglie


Vabbè quindi a secco. Maialona.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito è ninfomane?



Ha avuto una fase 'compulsiva', sintomo di altri disagi.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non capire, non ci sono, vi leggo. Per ora l'unico dubbio che mi attenaglia e serra il cervello è, che magno?
> 
> Questi si che sono problemi, non i vostri. I loro, i, vabbè, il problema che discutete.
> 
> ...


in questo caso paghi tu perchè mi hai invitata, è un caso tipico di normale socialità


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ma si sta davvero a questionare sui soldi?
Ma si paga una volta uno e la volta dopo l'altra! Oppure se si è entrambi in reception si paga al 50 direttamente...
Ma che problema è mai questo?


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *in questo caso paghi tu* perchè mi hai invitata, è un caso tipico di normale socialità


e pure nel caso del motel. gira e volta sei tirchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ha avuto una fase 'compulsiva', sintomo di altri disagi.


Tessa al 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% periodico sono cazzate. A tuo marito piace la fregna. Non c'è un cazzo altro da scrivere in merito. Tu puoi pensare che fosse disagio e c'è lo psicologo che ti aiuta ed anche Von Trier (...), ma: è la FREGNA il "problema". Puoi toglierti quell'avatar con la colomba? Cazzo mi sembra di scrivere ad un papa-boy.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scommetto 1 centone..........sinceramente....con Man hai mai pagato una volta il motel??


Si. Dopo infinite discussioni.
Il 90% lui, io solo quando lo mnacciavo di chiamare sua moglie per dirgli di noi.
:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Dopo infinite discussioni.
> Il 90% lui, io solo quando lo mnacciavo di chiamare sua moglie per dirgli di noi.
> :carneval:


Ma vedevi la reception o salivi direttamente in camera dalla scala antincendio?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in questo caso paghi tu perchè mi hai invitata, è un caso tipico di normale socialità


Senza dubbio.
Ma sei di Genova per caso? :rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e pure nel caso del motel. gira e volta sei tirchia.



affatto, in realtà sono piuttosto generosa, per il mio compagno non è mai problema, anche per la mia famiglia, spesso anche con amici
non lo sarei con l'amante, soprattutto se marito altrui (che poi, per 4 soldi...non si parla di soldi in questi casi, come ho già detto)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> eh??
> mica sono sua moglie
> allora tanto vale che se ne stia a casa


Dipende da quanto ti interessa l'altro
Certo che se lo considero un vibratore e per lo più pagante fai benissimo a ragionare cosí
Io tendenzialmente devo provare almeno stima e conoscere l'altro al punto di considerarlo una persona e capire anche le sue di problematiche


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tessa al 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% periodico sono cazzate. A tuo marito piace la fregna. Non c'è un cazzo altro da scrivere in merito. Tu puoi pensare che fosse disagio e c'è lo psicologo che ti aiuta ed anche Von Trier (...), ma: è la FREGNA il "problema". Puoi toglierti quell'avatar con la colomba? Cazzo mi sembra di scrivere ad un papa-boy.



hahahahahahaha
Massi c'hai ragione, troppe seghe mentali e il risultato non cambia.
E hai ragione anche sulla colomba, mai vorrei essere scambiata per un papa boy, sono atea e non ho battezzato mia figlia.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Dopo infinite discussioni.
> Il 90% lui, io solo quando lo mnacciavo di chiamare sua moglie per dirgli di noi.
> :carneval:


stavolta allora faro'cosi',in caso di ''proteste''(seeeeeee...)mi faro'offrire,dopo,l'aperitivo.Dico bene??


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto ti interessa l'altro
> Certo che se lo considero un vibratore e per lo più pagante fai benissimo a ragionare cosí
> Io tendenzialmente devo provare almeno stima e conoscere l'altro al punto di considerarlo una persona e capire anche le sue di problematiche


Ma non fa bene no, su. Ma che cazzo di ragionamento è quello di dire "non pago, già è tanto che sono qui?"? Allora vaffanculo, no? Che cazzo, uno può pensarla così giusto se non ha mai avuto una storia in vita sua e non ci capisce un cazzo, cosa che in effetti corrisponde a Free.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non fa bene no, su. Ma che cazzo di ragionamento è quello di dire "non pago, già è tanto che sono qui?"? Allora vaffanculo, no? Che cazzo, uno può pensarla così giusto se non ha mai avuto una storia in vita sua e non ci capisce un cazzo, cosa che in effetti corrisponde a Free.


è vero, ho sempre rifiutato inviti che partivano dalla cena per andare a finire sdraiati
il che dimostra che ci capisco eccome! io faccio solo quello che mi va, senza badare ai soldi (degli altri)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è vero, ho sempre rifiutato inviti che partivano dalla cena per andare a finire sdraiati
> il che dimostra che ci capisco eccome! io faccio solo quello che mi va, senza badare ai soldi (degli altri)


\m/ Rock on!


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me invece dà la seguente idea: io impegnata abbandono temporaneamente la mia casa e tutto il resto per andare con uno, e dovrei anche preoccuparmi di pagare?


Abbi pazienza, ma ci vai se ci vuoi andare, mica dietro costrizione. Che è, un lavoro, un favore che fai a lui? Che è?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma ci vai se ci vuoi andare, mica dietro costrizione. Che è, un lavoro, un favore che fai a lui? Che è?



è un incontro sexy di cui non vorrei sapere nient'altro, e sinceramente non mi sembra così strano
invece mi sembra veramente assurda l'idea di preoccuparmi dell'economia di mariti altrui:singleeye:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> \m/ Rock on!


che vuol dire?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma ci vai se ci vuoi andare, mica dietro costrizione. Che è, un lavoro, un favore che fai a lui? Che è?


A pagina 22 di questo thread ho risposto ad un tuo quesito.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un incontro sexy di cui non vorrei sapere nient'altro, e sinceramente non mi sembra così strano
> invece mi sembra veramente assurda l'idea di preoccuparmi dell'economia di mariti altrui:singleeye:


Ma non è il marito altrui? O meglio è anche il marito altrui
Ma è una persona di cui si presuppone, visto che ci vai a letto, ti freghi qualcosa


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è il marito altrui? O meglio è anche il marito altrui
> Ma è una persona di cui si presuppone, visto che ci vai a letto, ti freghi qualcosa


se siamo lì assieme dimostro che mi piace, mi sembra evidente
che dimostrerei pagandogli il motel?

e che dimostrerei a "quello a casa"?? che sono così equanime, generosa e paritaria che ho pure pagato il motel al marito di un'altra?? osti ne rimarrà molto colpito, sicuro


----------



## Homer (23 Febbraio 2015)

Inutile discutere, Free ha la figa d'oro e come tale va trattata.


https://it-it.facebook.com/notes/fancazzismo/la-sindrome-della-figa-doro/252215451484989


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che vuol dire?


Tipo "daje!".


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se siamo lì assieme dimostro che mi piace, mi sembra evidente
> che dimostrerei pagandogli il motel?
> 
> e che dimostrerei a "quello a casa"?? che sono così equanime, generosa e paritaria che ho pure pagato il motel al marito di un'altra?? osti ne rimarrà molto colpito, sicuro


Intanto non paghi a lui il motel. Paghi a voi il motel
E già parti come se fosse un favore che fai a lui, cosa che per me non è
A me che quello a casa resti colpito frega zero. A me interessa non pesare economicamente su un'altra persona per fare una cosa che entrambi vogliamo fare


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Direi che si può tornare a trombare in macchina!
Poi si discuterebbe sulla macchina di chi e su chi paga la benzina "oh io vado a metano!!"...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se siamo lì assieme dimostro che mi piace, mi sembra evidente
> che dimostrerei pagandogli il motel?
> 
> *e che dimostrerei a "quello a casa"?? che sono così equanime, generosa e paritaria che ho pure pagato il motel al marito di un'altra?? osti ne rimarrà molto colpito, sicuro*


Ma che devi dimostrare a quello a casa? Meno gli dimostri meglio è, in genere. A meno che tu non abbia a casa gli ultimi due sfigati atterrati sul forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che si può tornare a trombare in macchina!
> Poi si discuterebbe sulla macchina di chi e su chi paga la benzina "oh io vado a metano!!"...


Sei economica quindi se vai a metano, pure io


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei economica quindi se vai a metano, pure io


Eh certo!!!


----------



## Traccia (23 Febbraio 2015)

ma io non capisco qsta disquisizione sui soldi...cioè, voglio dire...il medioevo è passato da un pezzo...siamo donne emancipate: lavoriamo, abbiamo una casa, una indipendenza economica, viaggiamo, usciamo, scopiamo...
E così come ci paghiamo cose che ci piacciono come un cinema, un viaggio, un teatro, un concerto...perchè non dovremmo pagarci anche un hotel?! io non capisco che male ci sia.


NON E' che siamo li per gentile concessione o costrette con la forza, se andiamo li è perchè A ME VA di stare li in quel momento con quell'uomo. Perchè è una mia scelta, un mio desiderio, ho voglia di quella persona, brama di quella situazione. MI piace stare con lui e perchè non dovrei pagare il motel, se capita?!


Io non ci vedo niente di male.


Come donne ci possiamo prendere quello che vogliamo: e se si fa a mezzi o una volta per uno, che problema c'è?! (diverso sarebbe se uno se ne approfitta, OVVIO, ma da entrambi i lati, a prescindere uomo/donna)


A me son capitati compagni con cui pagavo tranquillamente una cena anche io, alternati, a mezzi, un cinema o altro, non si badava a ruoli stereotipati antichi, superati uomo/donna. Poi mi son capitati anche uomini con i quali non riuscivo nemmeno a mettere un centesimo, perchè si sentivano feriti nell' "orgoglio masculo" (mah...). E se provavo a prendere il portafoglio si incazzavano solo per il gesto. Ma per fortuna erano pochi (antichi e mentalità chiusa...mia esperienza).
 Ma non pagare per principio, solo perchè sono femmina, mi pare un assurdo nel 2015.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> affatto, in realtà sono piuttosto generosa, per il mio compagno non è mai problema, anche per la mia famiglia, spesso anche con amici
> non lo sarei con l'amante, soprattutto se marito altrui (che poi, per 4 soldi...non si parla di soldi in questi casi, come ho già detto)


ma dai, ti prendevo in giro, mica penso davvero che sia taccagneria.
è che secondo me tutta questa decodifica a posteriori serve in funzione consolatoria: la tizia pagava il motel, pensa come sta messa!
mary la chiama troione, figurati, sarà una cosa comprensibile, ma mi pare tutto un modo per alimentare del disprezzo (ripeto, umanamente comprensibile).
alla fine che importanza ha? magari lei si era presa una sbandata o boh, possono esserci mille altri motivi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedevi la reception o salivi direttamente in camera dalla scala antincendio?


Il più delle volte scendevo io per prendere la camera. Ovviamente con mascherina nera per non farmi riconoscere.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che si può tornare a trombare in macchina!
> Poi si discuterebbe sulla macchina di chi e su chi paga la benzina "oh io vado a metano!!"...


Nemmeno morta in macchina.
Dopo il guardone ho la fobia.


Paura


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno morta in macchina.
> Dopo il guardone ho la fobia.
> 
> 
> Paura


Bisogna scegliersi bene i posti...indubbiamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pensi che io in realtà non scelga un beneamato, oppure parli per esperienza tua?


se parli di compromessi un po' l'impressione è quella. Il compromesso è il minore dei mali, non la prima scelta, normalmente. Vado avanti a leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Complimenti anche a voi.
> Prendo atto di non essere seria. C'è sempre da imparare nella vita.


e meno male che c'è pure chi ride aggiungo.
Nel senso che ... non è questione di essere serie o meno.
Io personalmente ho vissuto come mi piaceva e ritenevo giusto e come mi veniva spontaneo, soprattutto.
Non sto certo a rivendicare medaglie.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non paghi a lui il motel. Paghi a voi il motel
> E già parti come se fosse un favore che fai a lui, cosa che per me non è
> A me che quello a casa resti colpito frega zero. A me interessa non pesare economicamente su un'altra persona per fare una cosa che entrambi vogliamo fare



non so che dirti di più, secondo me fa parte del contorno che per qualche decina di euro ci pensi lui, come per altre cose anche se gratis, tuttavia mica è obbligatorio pensarla come me, fa' come vuoi


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che devi dimostrare a quello a casa? Meno gli dimostri meglio è, in genere. A meno che tu non abbia a casa gli ultimi due sfigati atterrati sul forum.


sì però a volte le cose saltano fuori in modo impensato, purtroppo succede anche questo, e infatti lo si legge tipo qui

che poi anche tu hai scritto che alla decima volta che lei non si offre di pagare ti girerebbero le palle, il che vuol dire che per ben 9 volte sarebbe normale? e perchè mai non alla prima volta? eh? chissà!:singleeye:


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e meno male che c'è pure chi ride aggiungo.
> Nel senso che ... non è questione di essere serie o meno.
> Io personalmente *ho vissuto come mi piaceva e ritenevo giusto e come mi veniva spontaneo, soprattutto.*
> Non sto certo a rivendicare medaglie.


:up:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Inutile discutere, Free ha la figa d'oro e come tale va trattata.
> 
> 
> https://it-it.facebook.com/notes/fancazzismo/la-sindrome-della-figa-doro/252215451484989



:sbatti:

vabbè, mi aspetterei anche di trovare il marmo, pensa un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che si può tornare a trombare in macchina!
> Poi si discuterebbe sulla macchina di chi e su chi paga la benzina "*oh io vado a metano!*!"...


ahahahahahahahah sono assolutamente stesa dalle ultime pagine della discussione.
Che poi Free è famosa per aver offerto lei quando si è incontrata con il Conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
(scusa Free, non voglio insinuare che... era solo per dire: il panino a Conte sì, il motel all'amante no... per principio????)


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah sono assolutamente stesa dalle ultime pagine della discussione.
> Che poi Free è famosa per aver offerto lei quando si è incontrata con il .........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> (scusa Free, non voglio insinuare che... era solo per dire: il panino a ........ sì, il motel all'amante no... per principio????)



Personalmente,ad altri, preferirei pagare cena o altro che motel.  

Pero'  se avessi un amate con le pezze al culo allora pagherei anche volentieri motel.  Mai capitato per ora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Personalmente,ad altri, preferirei pagare cena o altro che motel.
> 
> Pero' se avessi un amate con le pezze al culo allora pagherei anche volentieri motel. Mai capitato per ora.


Io mi sono fatta il culo per anni per non ricevere un trattamento diverso in quanto donna. Immagino anche tu. Per questo motivo non ho mai permesso a nessun uomo di pagare sempre per me.
Lavoro, guadagno, non ne ho bisogno.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dai, ti prendevo in giro, mica penso davvero che sia taccagneria.
> è che secondo me tutta questa decodifica a posteriori serve in funzione consolatoria: la tizia pagava il motel, pensa come sta messa!
> mary la chiama troione, figurati, sarà una cosa comprensibile, ma mi pare tutto un modo per alimentare del disprezzo (ripeto, umanamente comprensibile).
> alla fine che importanza ha? magari lei si era presa una sbandata o boh, possono esserci mille altri motivi.



no so, secondo me serve anche per se stessi, tipo che se l'adulterio è visto come un momento di evasione e di distacco dalla coppia regolare, non ci si comporta come in coppia, e quindi non si è responsabili economicamente l'uno dell'altra, non si è nemmeno tipo in gita tra amici, non si è proprio amici...insomma non si assumono atteggiamenti tipici di altri rapporti sentimentali o affettivi...non so se mi spiego
poi per allargare il discorso io ho anche visto mamma e figlia che vanno al supermercato assieme e si fanno fare conti separati, per me è una roba stranissima:singleeye:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah sono assolutamente stesa dalle ultime pagine della discussione.
> Che poi Free è famosa per aver offerto lei quando si è incontrata con il Conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> (scusa Free, non voglio insinuare che... era solo per dire: il panino a Conte sì, il motel all'amante no... per principio????)



sì esatto, lui è venuto nella mia città e per me è stato normale, da padrona di casa
si usa così


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì esatto, lui è venuto nella mia città e per me è stato normale, da padrona di casa
> si usa così


Minchia, tutta la città è tua? Freeland? complimenti!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia, tutta la città è tua? Freeland? complimenti!



no, intendevo dire che io ho la mia e lui ha la sua

per dire, quando vengono ospiti a casa mia a magnà e anche a dormire, mica presento il conto, nemmeno tu immagino


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta il culo per anni per non ricevere un trattamento diverso in quanto donna. Immagino anche tu. Per questo motivo non ho mai permesso a nessun uomo di pagare sempre per me.
> Lavoro, guadagno, non ne ho bisogno.



Brutto fare i conti ma a spanne ci ho sempre 'rimesso', anche con semplici amici. Ho cominciato a 60 anni  a ripromettermi di  smettere  di  essere troppo generosa.   A fatica ma ci sto riuscendo.  

Pero' non ho mai pagato un motel!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, intendevo dire che io ho la mia e lui ha la sua
> 
> per dire, quando vengono ospiti a casa mia a magnà e anche a dormire, mica presento il conto, nemmeno tu immagino


quindi se l'amante venisse da fuori e se vi incontraste in un motel in zona tua... pagheresti tu.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta il culo per anni per non ricevere un trattamento diverso in quanto donna. Immagino anche tu. Per questo motivo non ho mai permesso a nessun uomo di pagare sempre per me.
> Lavoro, guadagno, non ne ho bisogno.



ma tu non cedi il posto ai vecchietti/e o a donne incinte, o non ti guardi in giro se vedi un bambino da solo?
i trattamenti DEVONO essere diversi, secondo me


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no so, secondo me serve anche per se stessi, tipo che se l'adulterio è visto come un momento di evasione e di distacco dalla coppia regolare, non ci si comporta come in coppia, e *quindi non si è responsabili economicamente l'uno dell'altra*, non si è nemmeno tipo in gita tra amici, non si è proprio amici...insomma non si assumono atteggiamenti tipici di altri rapporti sentimentali o affettivi...non so se mi spiego
> poi per allargare il discorso io ho anche visto mamma e figlia che vanno al supermercato assieme e si fanno fare conti separati, per me è una roba stranissima:singleeye:



non pensavo alle responsabilità economiche, quanto a delle circostanze generiche.
che ne so, arrivo prima io, pago io (se è una cazzata, scusatemi traditori), oppure mille altri motivi.
è anche vero che i tradimenti sono diversi, alcuni sono a tutti gli effetti delle relazioni parallele, è ovvio che subentri la confidenza tra i due e che siano portati a "normalizzare" un po' la situazione.
so di ripetermi, credo che l'aspetto sia molto più banale di come lo stiamo facendo apparire e che loro, cioè i due amanti, pensino davvero poco a questi aspetti.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lui uguale.
> Cioè. Io apprezzo molto la cavalleria, ma in questo caso no.
> Nel senso.
> Ad un certo punto devo pagare.
> Siamo in concorso di colpa, mica ho la figa d ' oro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma tu non cedi il posto ai vecchietti/e o a donne incinte, o non ti guardi in giro se vedi un bambino da solo?
> i trattamenti DEVONO essere diversi, secondo me


eh? al motel?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se l'amante venisse da fuori e se vi incontraste in un motel in zona tua... pagheresti tu.



Ti meriti un bacio.......ideona che proporro'alla mia amica,visto che il motel e'nella sua provincia..e non nella mia.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se l'amante venisse da fuori e se vi incontraste in un motel in zona tua... pagheresti tu.



Io dico sempre a mia figlia di pagare il ristorante o rimborsare meta' delle spese di viaggio al suo ragazzo che fa 800 km ogni fine settimana per andarla a trovare.

Per il resto lo ospita lei che fortunatamente ha un miniappartamento autonomo.  

NON e' per essere pari, ma non mi sembra giusto che lui oltre al viaggio allucinante  che risparmia a mia figlia spenda anche tanto.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi se l'amante venisse da fuori e se vi incontraste in un motel in zona tua... pagheresti tu.



hai voglia, gli pago pure la benzina e l'usura gomme, e poi gli preparo la colazione e gli stiro la camicia


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così, inserire insulti random.
è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? al motel?



senti Sbri cara, ti vorrei vedere con uno che non si offre di pagare nemmeno la prima volta, e poi dimmi se ci sarà la seconda!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata *una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così,* inserire insulti random.
> è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.



..osti povera free:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> senti Sbri cara, ti vorrei vedere con uno che non si offre di pagare nemmeno la prima volta, e poi dimmi se ci sarà la seconda!


Ma infatti nessuno sta parlando della prima volta
Stiamo parlando di una persona che frequenti


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così, inserire insulti random.
> è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.



Nonostante tutto il peggio che posso aver pensato di quella di mio marito troverei normale avesse pagato sempre lui il motel, ma sono vecchiolina.

NON e' certo sapere che pagavano una  volta per uno che lenisce il male del tradimento.  

Poi quella era pure in miseria quindi e' scontato. Ma e' stato l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. Anzi, prima di questa discussione ho solo pensato, per rabbia, che lo pagava lui con i miei soldi, ma contro di lui, non di lei.  Mai preoccupata di procurarmi elenco visite al motel,  pur sapendo quale fosse. NON CREDO neppure possano rivelarlo.  Forse corrompendo  qualcuno.  Ma a  che pro?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti nessuno sta parlando della prima volta
> Stiamo parlando di una persona che frequenti



allora a quanto pare almeno la prima volta la DEVE pagare lui...e perchè mai?


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto il peggio che posso aver pensato di quella di mio marito troverei normale avesse pagato sempre lui il motel, ma sono vecchiolina.
> 
> NON e' certo sapere che pagavano una  volta per uno che lenisce il male del tradimento.
> 
> Poi quella era pure in miseria quindi e' scontato. Ma e' stato l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. Anzi, prima di questa discussione ho solo pensato, per rabbia, che lo pagava lui con i miei soldi, ma contro di lui, non di lei.  Mai preoccupata di procurarmi elenco visite al motel,  pur sapendo quale fosse. NON CREDO neppure possano rivelarlo.  Forse corrompendo  qualcuno.  Ma a  che pro?



Ciao

quoto

Bon, lei era single e così s'incontravano a casa sua. 
Ma quello che mi ha fatto rabbrividire era il fatto che lei facesse tanti regali. Soprattutto anche a mia figlia. Il mio ex sosteneva che erano pensierini suoi. Ed è stato lì che mia figlia ha da subito sospettato che non potevano essere del padre ... e aveva ragione. Questo fatto l'ho trovato ... no so neanche come definirlo. Brutto. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> senti Sbri cara, ti vorrei vedere con uno che non si offre di pagare nemmeno la prima volta, e poi dimmi se ci sarà la seconda!


ma la prima volta ... vabbè. Ma più per rappresentanza che per sostanza.
Non stiamo parlando del primo appuntamento di un corteggiamento, eh?
Stiamo parlando di due adulti impegnati che devono pagare il posto in cui trombare.
Cioè... le regole di Monsignor della Casa sono un po' fuoriluogo, stante comunque rispetto ed educazione.
E se una dice che deve pagare lui perchè in quanto uomo in questa situazione deve sempre e comunque pagare lui... non si mette in una posizione bellissimissima, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti meriti un bacio.......ideona che proporro'alla mia amica,visto che il motel e'nella sua provincia..e non nella mia.


Non fare il plumone, gattastro.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi, io se sapessi che il mio ex spendeva e spandeva con le amanti, quando queste se lo potevano permettere, mi farebbe di molto girare i coglioni.....non che sia un'aggravante, ma di pancia mi girerebbero, perché sarebbero comunque soldi che non spendeva con me.
umanum est


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora a quanto pare almeno la prima volta la DEVE pagare lui...e perchè mai?


Non la deve. Ma se fa il gesto di pagarla ringrazio e ricambio la volta seguente.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così, inserire insulti random.
> è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.


Giusto, e secondo me questo posto(tradì) serve anche per mettere le cose nella giusta luce, perché poi dando addosso al "troione" su "cazzate" tipo il pagamento motel, si innesca un circo mentale da cui poi nel tempo, è difficile staccarsi.
Perche prima o poi bisogna farlo.
Staccarsi intendo.
Non è che puoi rivangare una vita.

O anche si, certo, ma a quel punto la colpa non è più nè del traditore nè della di lui accompagnatrice.
Ma di chi non si schioda da quel fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la prima volta ... vabbè. Ma più per rappresentanza che per sostanza.
> Non stiamo parlando del primo appuntamento di un corteggiamento, eh?
> Stiamo parlando di due adulti impegnati che devono pagare il posto in cui trombare.
> Cioè... le regole di Monsignor della Casa sono un po' fuoriluogo, stante comunque rispetto ed educazione.
> E se una dice che deve pagare lui perchè in quanto uomo in questa situazione deve sempre e comunque pagare lui... non si mette in una posizione bellissimissima, secondo me.





Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io se sapessi che il mio ex spendeva e spandeva con le amanti, quando queste se lo potevano permettere, mi farebbe di molto girare i coglioni.....non che sia un'aggravante, ma di pancia mi girerebbero, perché sarebbero comunque soldi che non spendeva con me.
> umanum est


quoto


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto
> 
> ...


oddio che orrore..........


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora a quanto pare almeno la prima volta la DEVE pagare lui...e perchè mai?


ma perchè sì, perchè mettersi la prima volta a litigare al bancone del Motel per chi paga è una scena da barzelletta: si offre di pagare lui, paga lui. Se c'è una seconda volta magari pago io e lo dico pure prima. Se poi è un vecchietto che è stato lasciato solo ed è incinto, lo porto pure a casa. Dai, panterina, che trip che ti fai alle volte.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la prima volta ... vabbè. Ma più per rappresentanza che per sostanza.
> Non stiamo parlando del primo appuntamento di un corteggiamento, eh?
> Stiamo parlando di due adulti impegnati che devono pagare il posto in cui trombare.
> Cioè... le regole di Monsignor della Casa sono un po' fuoriluogo, stante comunque rispetto ed educazione.
> E se una dice che deve pagare lui perchè in quanto uomo in questa situazione deve sempre e comunque pagare lui... non si mette in una posizione bellissimissima, secondo me.


ma infatti io non direi proprio niente, aspetterei solo di vedere che succede e ne trarrei le conclusioni

...se a me non va di avere la sensazione di pagare robe ad un uomo che non sia il mio, che altro dovrei fare?
avere un amante dovrebbe essere una bella cosa che emoziona, per me pagare il motel non sarebbe per nulla emozionante ma anzi mi farebbe cadere le balle


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io non direi proprio niente, aspetterei solo di vedere che succede e ne trarrei le conclusioni
> 
> ...*se a me non va di avere la sensazione di pagare robe ad un uomo che non sia il mio, che altro dovrei fare?
> *avere un amante dovrebbe essere una bella cosa che emoziona, per me pagare il motel non sarebbe per nulla emozionante ma anzi mi farebbe cadere le balle


non trombartelo?


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io se sapessi che il mio ex spendeva e spandeva con le amanti, quando queste se lo potevano permettere, mi farebbe di molto girare i coglioni.....non che sia un'aggravante, ma di pancia mi girerebbero, perché sarebbero comunque soldi che non spendeva con me.
> umanum est


Concordo.
A me è venuta una carogna fotonica quando Mattia mi ha detto che per il compleanno della facocera le aveva regalato una borsa firmata.

Ma per il motel manco ho chiesto chi pagava.
Frega zero.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non trombartelo?



l'amante va trombato, siete voi che mettete in mezzo i soldi che non c'entrano nulla

magari questo tizio ha un abbonamento al motel e se qualcuna vuole pagare le ridono pure in faccia, che ne sapete??


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> l'amante va trombato, siete voi che mettete in mezzo i soldi che non c'entrano nulla
> 
> magari questo tizio ha un abbonamento al motel e se qualcuna vuole pagare le ridono pure in faccia, che ne sapete??


sì la tessera a punti. e ogni 100 punti può scegliere un regalo come all'agip. Vabbè, dai.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> A me è venuta una carogna fotonica quando Mattia mi ha detto che per il compleanno della facocera le aveva regalato una borsa firmata.
> 
> Ma per il motel manco ho chiesto chi pagava.
> Frega zero.


:up:


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> A me è venuta una carogna fotonica quando Mattia mi ha detto che per il compleanno della facocera le aveva regalato una borsa firmata.
> 
> Ma per il motel manco ho chiesto chi pagava.
> Frega zero.



Ciao

quello che si regalavano tra di loro, non mi ha mai interessato. 
Ma al solo pensiero, che il regalo che lui ha fatto a nostra figlia a natale, tra tanti altri prima, è stato comprato e scelto da lei. Mi salo ancora oggi la carogna, che ne anche te lo immagini. Ma come si può? ... Mistero. Non lo capirò mai. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto
> 
> ...


Direi delirante  solo  il  pensiero. Pero' pure lui che li portava a casa non e' da meno.

Come  mio  marito che ha fatto fare un lavoro a  casa nostra al  padre  di  lei,  e lui che mi parlava delle figlie. 

DUE cretini ignari di tutto.

Ho pure il souvenir  eterno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, di questo sicuramente puoi sapere tu più di noi
> 
> ma concordo con farfalla.
> temo che* le questioni di soldi e il modo in cui le persone ne parlano diano la misura dello spessore di quelle medesime persone e della relazione, ufficiale o meno che sia*
> ...



Lui non ha fatto alcuna considerazione sul fatto che lei abbia pagato il motel (ci sono stati due volte); quelle che hai letto sono le mie, suffragate dalle conversazioni su whatsapp che ho letto. Che sia una sfigata l'ho evinto da tanti dettagli; per caso è venuto fuori questo del motel, sul quale si sarebbe potutto benissimo non discutere e su cui, in ogni caso, ho solo espresso il mio punto di vista. 


A proposito di spessore, di cui leggo e rileggo, mi chiedo se coloro che ci si sciacquano la bocca parlandone a proposito di altri, sanno di cosa stanno parlando e si sentono talmente puri da poterselo permettere. 




farfalla ha detto:


> A vero, meglio farsi pagare per scopare
> Ma che ragionamento é.
> Dove é il problema se il
> Motel ogni tanto lo paga la donna? Ti senti sminuita. Non è che se non lo paghi l'altro non ti scopa eh?


Mai affermato che sia meglio farsi pagare per scopare, è una tua deduzione. Certo che l'altro ti scopa anche se non paghi, ci mancherebbe visto che è lì perchè ha scelto di esserci, ma tu, con la tua macchina, che infili il tuo documento nella finestrella del motel dietro casa tua, che paghi pure come se lui ti stesse facendo un favore, che razza di donna sei? Un tappetino a sua disposizione, che si è pure fatta prendere per il culo come una pollastra più e più volte (ripeto, ho letto molte cose). E se ti stai chiedendo che ci faccio ancora con uno capace di ciò,dimmelo e ti rispondo.



Divì ha detto:


> Il dolore, quello sordo che senti ora, si affievolirà, ma con quello anche quella sensazione un po' particolare che il vostro destino dipenda da te, che ti fa sentire forte, migliore, in fondo.
> E forse avrai bisogno anche tu che sia lui a farsi carico di voi, a non scappare. Sarà in quel momento che saprai se tutto ha avuto un senso.


Il senso per ora ancora mi sfugge nel suo insieme e comunque non mi sento che il nostro destino dipenda integralmente da me, anzi. Lui si sta facendo carico del benessere della famiglia tutta adesso perchè io non è che sia tanto in grado di essere obiettiva; gli spaccherei piatti in faccia ogni tre per due, figurati...



Tessa ha detto:


> L'amante a volte ha pagato e lui glielo ha permesso perché evidentemente a lei faceva piacere farlo. Non ci trovo squallore in questo, anzi, una dimostrazione di parità di ruoli in quello che stavano facendo.....



Si, probabilmente è cosi. Ma può essere anche che lui gliel'abbia permesso perchè nenache ci voleva investire quattro soldi in questa storia.



Dalida ha detto:


> credo che questa questione sul pagare l'albergo sia veramente assurda.
> lo squallore non è determinato da chi paga, anche perché potrebbe esserci semplicemente una situazione informale per cui lo fa chi si trova (non parliamo di hotel a 5 stelle, presumo, quanto costerà mai?).
> *ok il rancore verso "l'altra", lo posso comprendere, ma attaccarsi a ste cose dà l'esatta misura di quanto ancora ci si sta rompendo la testa su ogni particolare e non credo faccia bene*.
> in generale quoto farfalla su questo aspetto.


Non mi ci sto affatto attaccando; è venuto fuori questo dettaglio per caso, uno come tanti, niente di che in fondo, me ne rendo conto.



farfalla ha detto:


> Non è che lui ti chiede di pagarlo sei tu che lo fai. Dubito che esista qualcuno che può impedirmi di fare una cosa anche solo perché impedendomelo giá mi metto storta



La prima volta ha offerto lei di sua spontanea volontà, la seconda  glielo ha chiesto lui perchè ha detto (mentendo) di non avere contanti e di non voler lasciare tracce sulla carta. Sei idiota, o molto innamorata, se ci credi, no? 





Dalida ha detto:


> però nel caso specifico era lui ad essere impegnato e la tipa credo single.



Sposatissima.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Valorizzarsi in base a chi paga e quanto: è proprio in questi discorsi che secondo me emerge la vera indole di ciascuno, lo spessore e l'importanza che si dà all'altro e alla relazione.



Aridaje con 'sto cazzo di spessore. Era solo un cazzo di dettaglio, nessuno sta valorizzando o sminuendo nessuno in base a quello. Ciò che penso della relazione, di lei e di lui l'ho dedotto dalle conversazioni lette, dalle mail etc etc etc.



Dalida ha detto:


> ma sì, avete ragione, alla fine manco c'è da ragionarci o che, immagino che appunto si paghi più o meno a metà o chi si trova.
> è una cosa che può interessare solo chi ancora sta molto soffrendo e ci legge chissà che.


Ci leggo un certo essere sfigati, è verissimo, ma visto l'esito della faccenda (lei sfanculata, offesa e trattata da cani perchè non mollava l'osso, che invece continuava a frignare e pregarlo di tornare da lei umiliandosi in tutti i modi) mi pare pure lecito. 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si sta davvero a questionare sui soldi?
> Ma si paga una volta uno e la volta dopo l'altra! Oppure se si è entrambi in reception si paga al 50 direttamente...
> Ma che problema è mai questo?


Difatti, nessun problema. Ognuno fa e pensa come crede.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che devi dimostrare a quello a casa? Meno gli dimostri meglio è, in genere. A meno che tu non abbia a casa gli ultimi due sfigati atterrati sul forum.


Io sarei uno degli ultimi due? 



Dalida ha detto:


> mary la chiama troione, figurati, sarà una cosa comprensibile, ma mi pare tutto un modo per alimentare del disprezzo (ripeto, umanamente comprensibile).
> alla fine che importanza ha? magari lei si era presa una sbandata o boh, possono esserci mille altri motivi.



Lei era persa e questa cosa mi fa salire il sangue al cervello, che te devo dì? E' così...



Dalida ha detto:


> per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così, inserire insulti random.
> è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.


Di sicuro avrei avuto da ridire in ogni caso, hai ragione.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì la tessera a punti. e ogni 100 punti può scegliere un regalo come all'agip. Vabbè, dai.


vabbè...io credo che a tutte farebbe piacere non occuparsi del motel, è una gentilezza che costa poco a chi la fa, per cui non vedo perchè non farla, boh


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi delirante  solo  il  pensiero. Pero' pure lui che li portava a casa non e' da meno.
> 
> Come  mio  marito che ha fatto fare un lavoro a  casa nostra al  padre  di  lei,  e lui che mi parlava delle figlie.
> 
> ...



Ciao

si rimane disarmati di fronte a certe cose. 
Ho gettato tutto via, è riacquistato tutto con lei. 
Perché lei l'aveva capito ... mi sento male al solo pensiero. 
Aveva solo otto anni. Dimmi tu, se non si meritasse una padellata ... 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non trombartelo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti



ridi, ridi...tu invece tromba e paga, che è molto meglio, sicuro!


----------



## Homer (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si rimane disarmati di fronte a certe cose.
> Ho gettato tutto via, è riacquistato tutto con lei.
> ...



Altro che padellata......un gesto veramente meschino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè...io credo che a tutte farebbe piacere non occuparsi del motel, è una gentilezza che costa poco a chi la fa, per cui non vedo perchè non farla, boh


sai perchè lo credi? Perchè la vedi una cosa sporca, da cui l'uomo dovrebbe proteggere la reputazione della donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per dire, se l'amante del marito di mary non avesse pagato lei il motel ma lo avesse pagato lui, lei sarebbe stata una scroccona, stracciona, spiantata, che aspirava a farsi mantenere e via così, inserire insulti random.
> è lo stato d'animo di mary che non è, comprensibilmente, imparziale e quindi legge tutto negativamente.


Vorrei ricordare che comunque il discorso è saltato fuori per altri motivi.
Non mi sembrava minimamente intenzionata a insultare la tipa.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si rimane disarmati di fronte a certe cose.
> Ho gettato tutto via, è riacquistato tutto con lei.
> ...



Increduli.  IO poi l'ho saputo dell'unica telefonata dalla madre di lei, non capivo di che lavori stesse parlando.  :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare che comunque il discorso è saltato fuori per altri motivi.
> *No mi brava minimamente intenzionata a insultare la tipa*.


beh... inZomma... ma è umano, eh? cioè... un paio di complimenti sono il minimo sindacale, a botta calda.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io se sapessi che il mio ex spendeva e spandeva con le amanti, quando queste se lo potevano permettere, mi farebbe di molto girare i coglioni.....non che sia un'aggravante, ma di pancia mi girerebbero, perché sarebbero comunque soldi che non spendeva con me.
> umanum est



Quotissimo.



Tebe ha detto:


> Giusto, e secondo me questo posto(tradì) serve anche per mettere le cose nella giusta luce, perché poi dando addosso al "troione" su "cazzate" tipo il pagamento motel, si innesca un circo mentale da cui poi nel tempo, è difficile staccarsi.
> Perche prima o poi bisogna farlo.
> Staccarsi intendo.
> Non è che puoi rivangare una vita.
> ...



Ho saputo parte della cosa due mesi fa e solo dopo un mese tutto quanto, dunque sono alle prime battute del dramma.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare che comunque il discorso è saltato fuori per altri motivi.
> Non mi sembrava minimamente intenzionata a insultare la tipa.


No, no, mi viene da insultarla eccome. Purtroppo aggiungo, perchè non vorrei fosse così.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai perchè lo credi? Perchè la vedi una cosa sporca, da cui l'uomo dovrebbe proteggere la reputazione della donna.


Non la interpreto così. Io la vedo dal punto di vista della donna; non so, è come se si abbassasse ulteriormente a lui. Ripeto, sarà che l'ho letta sempre a tappetino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *No, no, mi viene da insultarla eccome*. Purtroppo aggiungo, perchè non vorrei fosse così.


 vai, ragazza, sfogati. Una avrà anche il porco diritto di sfogarsi, almeno all'inizio!
Non serve a una beata, ma è tanto liberatorio.
Ti sfoghi ben bene poi archivi la pratica.
La pratica 'l'altra' intendo. Poi passi alle cose serie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lui non ha fatto alcuna considerazione sul fatto che lei abbia pagato il motel (ci sono stati due volte); quelle che hai letto sono le mie, suffragate dalle conversazioni su whatsapp che ho letto. Che sia una sfigata l'ho evinto da tanti dettagli; per caso è venuto fuori questo del motel, sul quale si sarebbe potutto benissimo non discutere e su cui, in ogni caso, ho solo espresso il mio punto di vista.
> A proposito di spessore, di cui leggo e rileggo, mi chiedo se coloro che ci si sciacquano la bocca parlandone a proposito di altri, sanno di cosa stanno parlando e si sentono talmente puri da poterselo permettere.
> 
> Aridaje con 'sto cazzo di spessore. Era solo un cazzo di dettaglio, nessuno sta valorizzando o sminuendo nessuno in base a quello. Ciò che penso della relazione, di lei e di lui l'ho dedotto dalle conversazioni lette, dalle mail etc etc etc.
> .


Quindi si tratta di tue considerazioni.
Questo a mio avviso peggiora di non poco la tua posizione.
Per intenderci: pensavo si trattasse di cose riferite da tuo marito, magari con lo scopo di sminuire tutto quello che era intercorso fra loro.
Ma se non è così significa che tu rimani ancorata a una mentalità in cui più si paga e  più si vale, e questo, amica mia, dice molto anche sul TUO spessore.
E tanto per chiarirci: a fare la gara su chi è stata l'amante più figa perché più corteggiata e riempita di regali siete state in due, e la seconda non ero io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... inZomma... ma è umano, eh? cioè... un paio di complimenti sono il minimo sindacale, a botta calda.


In effetti mi sono sbagliata. 
Perché l'insulto lo trovo terapeutico e sacrosanto.
Ma quell'altro discorso sui soldi invece è un tantinello....borghese?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no, mi viene da insultarla eccome. Purtroppo aggiungo, perchè non vorrei fosse così.



Per me dovresti invece spaccare i piatti sulla testa di lui ogni volta che ne senti il bisogno, magari da frutta e leggeri.
Non aspettare troppo perche'  piu' passano i mesi piu'  ha poco senso farlo e la rabbia dopo resta  inesplosa  e fa danni.
Secondo me nel tuo caso, è non sei la sola, incide molto il fattore  del secondo matrimonio. Si fa molta piu' fatica a separarsi ammettendo a se stessi di aver sbagliato per la seconda volta, indipendentemente dalle cause e dalle colpe. 


Parlare poi d'amore  verso  chi ci ha malamente tradito  lo trovo sempre indigesto.

IO posso anche amarlo ancora ma lui.......??????

non stiamo parlando di tradimenti leggeri. Da una botta e via.
Hanno avuto mesi e magari anni per chiudere. AMORE UN CORNO. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mai affermato che sia meglio farsi pagare per scopare, è una tua deduzione. Certo che l'altro ti scopa anche se non paghi, ci mancherebbe visto che è lì perchè ha scelto di esserci, ma tu, con la tua macchina, *che infili il tuo documento nella finestrella del motel dietro casa tua, che paghi pure come se lui ti stesse facendo un favore, che razza di donna sei*? Un tappetino a sua disposizione, che si è pure fatta prendere per il culo come una pollastra più e più volte (ripeto, ho letto molte cose). E se ti stai chiedendo che ci faccio ancora con uno capace di ciò,dimmelo e ti rispondo.
> 
> 
> 
> La prima volta ha offerto lei di sua spontanea volontà, la seconda glielo ha chiesto lui perchè ha detto (mentendo) di non avere contanti e di non voler lasciare tracce sulla carta. Sei idiota, o molto innamorata, se ci credi, no?



siamo partiti dalla tua affermazione per poi divagare sull'argomento. Quotavo Free infatti
Sul neretto: la differenza se lo fa un uomo? Vedi che continuiamo a vedere la cosa come se scopare con uno è fare un favore a lui e non come una cosa che piace a entrambi?
Ecco mi indispone molto di più l'atteggiamento di tuo marito
Sul rosso: semplicemente ti fidi


----------



## angela (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto
> 
> ...


L'amante di tuo marito fa un regalo a tua figlia e tu riesci a dire solo brutto?!? Sei una gran signora...io solo a leggerlo mi sono sentita male. [emoji17]


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai perchè lo credi? Perchè la vedi una cosa sporca, da cui l'uomo dovrebbe proteggere la reputazione della donna.



mannò, chissenefrega della reputazione, mi interesserebbe solo che non lo sappia il mio compagno

ripeto a me sembra una gentilezza che costa poco, quindi considererei poco chi non la fa, tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ridi, ridi...tu invece tromba e paga, che è molto meglio, sicuro!


Trombo e a volte pago
Un tantino diverso
Preferisco così che farmi pagare


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti mi sono sbagliata.
> Perché l'insulto lo trovo terapeutico e sacrosanto.
> Ma quell'altro discorso sui soldi invece è un tantinello....borghese?


Anche... più che altro a me è rimasta impressa la cosa del marito che trova una scusa per non pagare il motel. Tipo 'il cane mi ha mangiato i compiti' che mi sta facendo inarcare il sopracciglio destro da un po'.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche... più che altro a me è rimasta impressa la cosa del marito che trova una scusa per non pagare il motel. Tipo 'il cane mi ha mangiato i compiti' che mi sta facendo inarcare il sopracciglio destro da un po'.



Anche a me non e' piaciuta la cosa.  Come facesse un favore  a lei  ad  andare in  motel.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2015)

Con la mente del dopo capisco e ricordo le mie incazzature del passato, uno dice BIP e l'altro capisce ZIP ( non calata eh, alzata) 

Sindacare su cosa un tradito inizialmente possa fare o dire mi sembra di un'assurdità a dire inaudita. Andargli a rispondere, mediando, e dicendo che, personalmente "questo o quello" non lo ritengo un argomento da considerare per incazzarsi, sarebbe una maniera per cercare un dialogo,per svalorizzare appunto quello che ha poco valore; in chi lo propone nei suddetti metodi, presume quell'intelligenza di chi leggendo altri, cerca di calarsi negli altri, non solo nei propri atteggiamenti e convinzioni ma nel rispetto, almeno, di chi c'ha le palle gonfie. Dove qualsiasi cosa discussa qua dentro potrebbe anche essere letta attraverso la semplice modalità di chi arriva e man mano vuole far conoscere la propria storia, e mica è detto che qualsiasi cosa scriva sia così grave, magari la si scrive perchè è successa, per renderla pubblica.

Però ricordo anche un'altra cosa, le incazzature prese, mi servivano anche per svagarmi e non pensare. 

Il mio è comunque un discorso che molti traditi capiranno, anche tanti traditori, non me ne abbiate se alcuni chiusi di testa leggeranno quello che cazzo gli passa il cervello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche a me non e' piaciuta la cosa. Come facesse un favore a lei ad andare in motel.


Eh sì... lui non avrebbe voluto, ma lei insisteva tanto... che sarebbe stato da maleducati rifiutare.
Pareva brutto dire di no, almeno non ci ha speso un euro.
No, questo mica va bene, eh?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh sì... lui non avrebbe voluto, ma lei insisteva tanto... che sarebbe stato da maleducati rifiutare.
> Pareva brutto dire di no, almeno non ci ha speso un euro.
> No, questo mica va bene, eh?



Come mio marito, che voleva  chiudere pero' prendeva il viagra ahahahahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come mio marito, che voleva chiudere pero' prendeva il viagra ahahahahahahah:rotfl:


eh ma voleva chiudere alla grande, lasciando un bel ricordo. Sei proprio inZenZiBBile.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma voleva chiudere alla grande, lasciando un bel ricordo. Sei proprio inZenZiBBile.



Molto, al punto tale che quando l'ho detto alla piccolina ci e' rimasta malissimo, non male, pensava che la sua giovane eta' facesse  miracoli,  non alla chimica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Molto, al punto tale che quando l'ho detto alla piccolina ci e' rimasta malissimo, non male, pensava che la sua giovane eta' facesse miracoli, non alla chimica.


ahahahahah mirava alla beatificazione, porella ahahahahah


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> L'amante di tuo marito fa un regalo a tua figlia e tu riesci a dire solo brutto?!? Sei una gran signora...io solo a leggerlo mi sono sentita male. [emoji17]




Ciao

si, brutto proprio. 
Non lo so esattamente cosa è stato. Ma al solo pensiero di mettermi a confronto con lei, mi sentivo squallida. Lei l'ho subito scartata dai miei pensieri e ho preso lui sotto il mirino. Non solo per il fatto che lo avesse permesso, ma anche che ha trovato piacere ad una donna che non si fermasse davanti a nulla. E qui, chi se ne frega chi ha pagato cosa ... è lui, il problema. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, brutto proprio.
> Non lo so esattamente cosa è stato. Ma al solo pensiero di mettermi a confronto con lei, mi sentivo squallida. Lei l'ho subito scartata dai miei pensieri e ho preso lui sotto il mirino. Non solo per il fatto che lo avesse permesso, ma anche che ha trovato piacere ad una donna che non si fermasse davanti a nulla. E qui, chi se ne frega chi ha pagato cosa ... è lui, il problema.
> ...


INFATTI, andrebbe sempre evitata l'altra, se non ti costringono loro, e poi se proprio vuoi farti l'amante almeno prendine  una intelligente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi si tratta di tue considerazioni.
> Questo a mio avviso peggiora di non poco la tua posizione.
> Per intenderci: pensavo si trattasse di cose riferite da tuo marito, magari con lo scopo di sminuire tutto quello che era intercorso fra loro.
> Ma se non è così significa che tu rimani ancorata a una mentalità in cui più si paga e  più si vale, e questo, amica mia, dice molto anche sul TUO spessore.
> E tanto per chiarirci: a fare la gara su chi è stata l'amante più figa perché più corteggiata e riempita di regali siete state in due, e la seconda non ero io.


"Amica mia" un corno. 

Non ho letto assolutamente nulla di te e non so perchè sei qui, ma quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi, anche a me parla di te (ma non lo dico perchè non fregherebbe a nessuno). Rimani pure nell'alto dei cieli a pontificare su spessori, mentalità e presunte gare altrui senza aver capito una beneamata mazza; non sei la prima persona con la quale mi confronto, e non sarai l'ultima, che elargisce solo giudizi puerili a casaccio spacciandoli per perle di saggezza. Figur't.



disincantata ha detto:


> Per me dovresti invece spaccare i piatti sulla testa di lui ogni volta che ne senti il bisogno, magari da frutta e leggeri.
> Non aspettare troppo perche'  piu' passano i mesi piu'  ha poco senso farlo e la rabbia dopo resta  inesplosa  e fa danni.
> Secondo me nel tuo caso, è non sei la sola, incide molto il fattore  del secondo matrimonio. Si fa molta piu' fatica a separarsi ammettendo a se stessi di aver sbagliato per la seconda volta, indipendentemente dalle cause e dalle colpe.
> 
> ...



Tu mi inquieti e mi aizzi. Non devo leggerti più :rotfl: 




disincantata ha detto:


> Anche a me non e' piaciuta la cosa.  Come facesse un favore  a lei  ad  andare in  motel.



A me un po' ha fatto piacere, lo ammetto; l'averla trattata all'inizio benissimo, l'averla illusa a tutto tondo per poi scatafalcarla fuori dalla sua vita un po' alla volta, con lei alle calcagna che gli faceva le proposte più assurde pur di vederlo ancora (del tipo voleva venire in vacanza nello stesso posto dove eravamo noi, con la sua famiglia, così ci si conosceva e loro si potevano vedere anche in presenza dei rispettivi coniugi e figli), mi fa vorticare i pensieri a tremila.



sienne ha detto:


> ... è lui, il problema.



Ne sono erfettamente consapevole, ma ora ho bisogno di scatenarmi in generale, e lei, che considerava per assurdo, me "l'altra" per quante pretese aveva su di lui, è un obiettivo grosso come un palazzo. Se era idiota mica è colpa mia?


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

si, ora te la puoi prendere con lei, a tutto tondo. 
Capisco molto bene. Perché se si canalizza tutto su di lui, lo si fa fuori ... 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ora te la puoi prendere con lei, a tutto tondo.
> Capisco molto bene. Perché se si canalizza tutto su di lui, lo si fa fuori ...
> ...



Esattamente.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary credo che JB con "gli ultimi due sfigati del forum" si riferisse a due maschietti (che loro per primi si sono autoconsiderati sfigati)......JB, conferma se ho visto giusto....
....altrimenti gli ultimi due siamo io e Mary


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mary credo che JB con "gli ultimi due sfigati del forum" si riferisse a due maschietti (che loro per primi si sono autoconsiderati sfigati)......JB, conferma se ho visto giusto....
> ....altrimenti gli ultimi due siamo io e Mary


nah,di voi al massimo avrebbe scritto disagiate.


----------



## Traccia (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi si tratta di tue considerazioni.
> Questo a mio avviso peggiora di non poco la tua posizione.
> Per intenderci: pensavo si trattasse di cose riferite da tuo marito, magari con lo scopo di sminuire tutto quello che era intercorso fra loro.
> Ma se non è così significa che tu rimani ancorata a una mentalità in cui più si paga e  più si vale, e questo, amica mia, dice molto anche sul TUO spessore.
> E tanto per chiarirci: a fare la gara su chi è stata l'amante più figa perché più corteggiata e riempita di regali siete state in due, *e la seconda non ero io*.



Allora. Noto ancora che non riesci a fare a meno di pensarmi e citarmi. Ovviamente, sempre insultandomi. 
Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri a quanto pare, eh?
A roma quelle come te se chiamano 'dito ar culo'. E mi hai veramente rotto le palle. E sai perchè?
PRIMO perchè non mi parli apertamente e non ti confronti ma fai sempre citazioni denigratorie qua e la.
SECONDO perchè continui a dire FALSITA' su di me. Quest'ultima compresa, si perchè io posso anche aver descritto il mio pensiero circa la parità dei sessi e che nella mia vita ho sempre pagato la mia parte, ma questo è stato totalmente ignorato perchè se poi nella vita ho avuto anche un uomo che mi ha trattata con i guanti e se questo l'ho manifestato rispondendo ad una domanda diretta -pur apportando il mio pensiero al riguardo- allora no!, non si riporta il mio pensiero ma si vede solo un dettaglio come se fosse il tutto diventando Traccia magicamente una borghese "che ha fatto a gara su chi era più figa o corteggiata".
Sono senza parole. 
Poi sono io che ho la coda di paglia? hai anche il coraggio di dire ciò dopo tutte le stronzate che vai blaterando su di me?!?
Senti, evita di leggermi ed ignorami per cortesia. O sciacquati la bocca prima di fare riferimenti a ME soprattutto *se totalmente inventati e falsi!*
E se porprio ci tieni tanto a riportare il MIO pensiero riportalo PER BENE e non alterato dai tuoi paraocchi e pregiudizi!


Zero capacità di inquadrare il tutto ma solo una cieca lente di ingrandimento ad un dettaglio che è strumentalizzato pur di denigrare chi (ancora mi sfugge il motivo) non ti va a genio.
Se hai qualcosa da dirmi affrontami e parlami direttamente motivando le cose e sarò ben lieta di chiarirle.
Altrimenti ignorami!


E per quanto riguarda Mary...Ma potrà essere anche un po' incazzata?!? In questa fase della sua vita, a soli DUE mesi da tutto, può anche aggrapparsi a TUTTO pur di denigrare la tizia?? Lo ha ammesso, lo ha detto, era uno sfogo, e poi: che male c'è se dice anche cose così? di pancia??? E ieri ha anche ammesso, e si è scusata, e ha chiarito che era una cosa messa li tanto per, complice un prosecchino. E pe sta cosa ora è diventata la borghese?!? MAH....... Mary ha detto ANCHE TANTE ALTRE COSE ma pure  qua: alta scuola di come focalizzarsi su un dettaglio e sparare giudizi senza guardare il tutto e il contesto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io sarei uno degli ultimi due?


Hai tendenze lesbiche?


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trombo e a volte pago
> Un tantino diverso
> Preferisco così che farmi pagare


offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.

desueto,anacronistico?  pol'esse,ma sono fatto così.     so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.



se la donna che è con me invece mi manifestasse il suo desiderio di fare a pari oppure di offrire lei una volta, capirei le sue motivazioni come io spero siano capite le mie.


se la donna che è con me si aspettasse che io paghi perchè ritiene che la sua presenza lì sia un dono per cui io devo sentirmi anche onorato e quindi pagare pure ringraziandola per la gentile cncessione del suo tempo (e del suo culo),beh pagherei.   ma sarebbe pure l'ultima volta che detta persona mi vede.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.
> 
> desueto,anacronistico?  pol'esse,ma sono fatto così.     so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.
> 
> ...


Meno male....magari non ne sarai felice ma in questi siano identici.Anch'io l'ho fatto e lo rifaro'prestissimo,pagare motel,e pranzo.Infatti e'vero,paghiamo perche'siamo cavalieri e conosciamo il mondo.

Pero'hai utenti molto terra terra Capo....nessuno oltre noi due ,l'ha capito........


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai tendenze lesbiche?



Nin zò 


Rispondi spesso alle domande con altre domande?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.
> *
> desueto,anacronistico?  pol'esse,ma sono fatto così.     so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.*
> 
> ...


Perplesso li mortacci tua non fare il Cavaliere fuori dal Tempo sherlocco sveglione. GRAZIE AL CAZZO che uno paga che fa l'uomo. Che ragionamenti. Ma con una che non s'offre MAI di pagare manco sotto tortura non è che mi piglia bene, sai com'è.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda Mary...Ma potrà essere anche un po' incazzata?!? In questa fase della sua vita, a soli DUE mesi da tutto, può anche aggrapparsi a TUTTO pur di denigrare la tizia?? Lo ha ammesso, lo ha detto, era uno sfogo, e poi: che male c'è se dice anche cose così? di pancia??? E ieri ha anche ammesso, e si è scusata, e ha chiarito che era una cosa messa li tanto per, complice un prosecchino. E pe sta cosa ora è diventata la borghese?!? MAH....... Mary ha detto ANCHE TANTE ALTRE COSE ma pure  qua: alta scuola di come focalizzarsi su un dettaglio e sparare giudizi senza guardare il tutto e il contesto.



Grazie per aver ricordato ciò che mi sembrava banale ri-sottolineare


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nin zò
> 
> 
> Rispondi spesso alle domande con altre domande?


Se le domande sono sceme sì, quando pure rispondo.


----------



## Traccia (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.
> 
> desueto,anacronistico?  pol'esse,ma sono fatto così.     so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.
> 
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo...
e quando la donna manifesta il desiderio di pagare... tu la lasci fare?
sai...io credo sia importante per lei proprio per le motivazioni che dicevo prima. Almeno nel mio caso, per me è fondamentale, perchè altrimenti mi sentirei una parassita...e starei fortemente in imbarazzo.
Ma non solo con gli uomini, ricordo anche con i suoceri quando pagavano tutto loro, io ero a disagio...o con gli amici, maschi anche, ogni volta che ci vediamo per un aperitivo o altro facciamo una volta ciascuno o a mezzi, solo con i miei genitori mi viene meglio, anche se pure li la mano al portafoglio mi scivola lo stesso, in automatico, poi loro mi ricordano che mi hanno cresciuta e pagano ma non avrei problemi, a maggior ragione con loro, ora che posso mi piace ricambiare, infatti non lesino sui regali. 
E' proprio il concetto del 'debito' che non mi fa viverla bene... mi rendo conto di essere strana (se non 'esagerata') al contrario...
La scorsa settimana ho regalato un biglietto del teatro ad una mia amica (io non potevo andare), non mi son fatta dare un centesimo, eppure lei dopo mi ha regalato un cosmetico che cercavo (e lei lo sapeva)...ecco, lei è come me, non riusciva ad accettare quel gesto ed ha dovuto ricambiare a tutti i costi. Mi ha fatto incazzare (in senso buono) ma so che avrei fatto altrettanto 
Quindi se una donna lo manifesta il desiderio, per lei, è giusto lasciarla fare... qsto secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.
> 
> desueto,anacronistico? pol'esse,ma sono fatto così. so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.
> 
> ...


mi pare ragionevole. 
E condivido il grassetto. eccheè.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se le domande sono sceme sì, quando pure rispondo.


Meglio non rispondere allora, piuttosto che farlo con una domanda scema


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Meglio non rispondere allora, piuttosto che farlo con una domanda scema


Maria Stuarda mi riferivo a quei due fenomeni da baraccone che sono Adiqualcosa e Irrisoscemo. Quelli se Free rientrasse a casa e si vantasse d'acver fatto pagare tutto all'amante non farebbero una piega ed anzi apprezzerebbero molto il gesto, dopo averle preparato la cena e chiestole com'era il cazzo di cotui e se l'avesse soddisfatta. Come hai potuto pensare che mi riferissi a te, boh.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo...
> e quando la donna manifesta il desiderio di pagare... tu la lasci fare?
> sai...io credo sia importante per lei proprio per le motivazioni che dicevo prima. Almeno nel mio caso, per me è fondamentale, perchè altrimenti mi sentirei una parassita...e starei fortemente in imbarazzo.
> Ma non solo con gli uomini, ricordo anche con i suoceri quando pagavano tutto loro, io ero a disagio...o con gli amici, maschi anche, ogni volta che ci vediamo per un aperitivo o altro facciamo una volta ciascuno o a mezzi, solo con i miei genitori mi viene meglio, anche se pure li la mano al portafoglio mi scivola lo stesso, in automatico, poi loro mi ricordano che mi hanno cresciuta e pagano ma non avrei problemi, a maggior ragione con loro, ora che posso mi piace ricambiare, infatti non lesino sui regali.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi pare ragionevole.
> E condivido il grassetto. eccheè.


sì se lei mi manifestasse il desiderio di offrire lei perchè si sente in imbarazzo,nema problema.

#Sbriciolata,gli è che la pidocchieria non ha sesso e si sa che i pidocchi si riproducono sempre


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maria Stuarda mi riferivo a quei due fenomeni da baraccone che sono Adiqualcosa e Irrisoscemo. Quelli se Free rientrasse a casa e si vantasse d'acver fatto pagare tutto all'amante non farebbero una piega ed anzi apprezzerebbero molto il gesto, dopo averle preparato la cena e chiestole com'era il cazzo di cotui e se l'avesse soddisfatta. Come hai potuto pensare che mi riferissi a te, boh.


io direi piuttosto Mary Tudor I, quella del cocktail. Ha ancora i canini snudati e ci conosce poco. Tu poi fai snudare i canini pure a me che è tutto dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io direi piuttosto Mary Tudor I, quella del cocktail. Ha ancora i canini snudati e ci conosce poco. Tu poi fai snudare i canini pure a me che è tutto dire.


Che c'entra, è che tu ce li ha sporgenti, che quando dovevi mica ti sei messa l'apparecchio, e adesso ne paghi il fio. Che poi capirai, sò pure stondati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì se lei mi manifestasse il desiderio di offrire lei perchè si sente in imbarazzo,nema problema.
> 
> #Sbriciolata,gli è che la pidocchieria non ha sesso e si sa che i pidocchi si riproducono sempre


oddio la riproduzione in motel poi è l'ottava piaga!


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maria Stuarda mi riferivo a quei due fenomeni da baraccone che sono Adiqualcosa e Irrisoscemo. Quelli se Free rientrasse a casa e si vantasse d'acver fatto pagare tutto all'amante non farebbero una piega ed anzi apprezzerebbero molto il gesto, dopo averle preparato la cena e chiestole com'era il cazzo di cotui e se l'avesse soddisfatta. Come hai potuto pensare che mi riferissi a te, boh.


E' che sono fragggile in questo periodo e non seguo molto quello che accade qui al di là del mio naso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' che sono fragggile in questo periodo e non seguo molto quello che accade qui al di là del mio naso.


Pure io sono fragile, che centra.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perplesso li mortacci tua non fare il Cavaliere fuori dal Tempo sherlocco sveglione. GRAZIE AL CAZZO che uno paga che fa l'uomo. Che ragionamenti. *Ma con una che non s'offre MAI di pagare manco sotto tortura* non è che mi piglia bene, sai com'è.



ma allora è una specie di teatrino? lei si deve offrire, epperò paga sempre lui, la prima volta mai al mondo, e per 9 volte lei manco si deve offrire, ma alla decima sì?? che complicazioni:singleeye:

per me ripeto fa parte del contorno, non vedo perchè piantare un sacco di grane per pochi sporadici euro
è lo stesso discorso dell'abbigliamento, se ricordate ne avevamo già parlato: un minimo di cura me la aspetterei, e di certo io non mi presenterei in ciabatte e col mollettone in testa


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entra, è che tu ce li ha sporgenti, *che quando dovevi mica ti sei messa l'apparecchio*, e adesso ne paghi il fio. Che poi capirai, sò pure stondati.


l'animo dell'odontotecnico che è in te


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma allora è una specie di teatrino? lei si deve offrire, epperò paga sempre lui, la prima volta mai al mondo, e per 9 volte lei manco si deve offrire, ma alla decima sì?? che complicazioni:singleeye:
> 
> per me ripeto fa parte del contorno, non vedo perchè piantare un sacco di grane per pochi sporadici euro
> è lo stesso discorso dell'abbigliamento, se ricordate ne avevamo già parlato: un minimo di cura me la aspetterei, e di certo io non mi presenterei in ciabatte e col mollettone in testa


Ma quale complicazioni, cazzo al Conte offri i panini come scende dalla Picazzo ed a uno che ti tromba mille volte in hotel manco per il cazzo che una volta UNA dici pago io per non s'è capito quale cazzo di motivo ti rifrulla dentro quel cervello adorabile. Mannaggia la puttana, eh.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale complicazioni, cazzo al Conte offri i panini come scende dalla Picazzo ed a uno che ti tromba *mille volte *in hotel manco per il cazzo che una volta UNA dici pago io per non s'è capito quale cazzo di motivo ti rifrulla dentro quel cervello adorabile. Mannaggia la puttana, eh.


erano 9, non cambiare le carte in tavola...vedi che sei tu che non sai quello che stai dicendo, deciditi!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> erano 9, non cambiare le carte in tavola...vedi che sei tu che non sai quello che stai dicendo, deciditi!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



eccololà che non sa più cosa rispondere

ma povca tvoia!


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maria Stuarda mi riferivo a quei due fenomeni da baraccone che sono Adiqualcosa e Irrisoscemo. Quelli se Free rientrasse a casa e si vantasse d'acver fatto pagare tutto all'amante non farebbero una piega ed anzi apprezzerebbero molto il gesto, dopo averle preparato la cena e chiestole com'era il cazzo di cotui e se l'avesse soddisfatta. Come hai potuto pensare che mi riferissi a te, boh.


Ahahaha
Ma le pensi o ti vengono cosi? Sto ridendo da sola da 5 minuti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Allora. Noto ancora che non riesci a fare a meno di pensarmi e citarmi. Ovviamente, sempre insultandomi.
> Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri a quanto pare, eh?
> A roma quelle come te se chiamano 'dito ar culo'. E mi hai veramente rotto le palle. E sai perchè?
> PRIMO perchè non mi parli apertamente e non ti confronti ma fai sempre citazioni denigratorie qua e la.
> ...



che tristezza.
senti: per me sarebbe fin troppo facile gonfiarti come una zampogna, ma non ne vale la pena.

applica le tue energie in altri ambiti, ché per quello della regia sei proprio negata.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> eccololà che non sa più cosa rispondere
> 
> ma povca tvoia!


Non scherzarmi per i miei nobilissimi sentimenti.


----------



## Traccia (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tristezza.
> senti: per me sarebbe fin troppo facile gonfiarti come una zampogna, ma non ne vale la pena.
> 
> applica le tue energie in altri ambiti, ché per quello della regia sei proprio negata.


perfetto!
quindi ignorami e non nominare il mio nome che sono stanca di avere a che fare con le cazzate che spari.
Con questo chiudo augurandomi di non dover nuovamente tornare sull'argomento leggendo ancora l'angolo delle stronzate sul mio conto da tuoi post.
ce la puoi fare a non pensarmi e non citarmi, non è difficile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> perfetto!
> quindi ignorami e non nominare il mio nome che sono stanca di avere a che fare con le cazzate che spari.
> Con questo chiudo augurandomi di non dover nuovamente tornare sull'argomento leggendo ancora l'angolo delle stronzate sul mio conto da tuoi post.
> ce la puoi fare a non pensarmi e non citarmi, non è difficile.


Vedi qual è  tuo problema?
Che soffri di protagonismo.
Inutile peraltro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "Amica mia" un corno.
> 
> Non ho letto assolutamente nulla di te e non so perchè sei qui, ma quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi, anche a me parla di te (ma non lo dico perchè non fregherebbe a nessuno). Rimani pure nell'alto dei cieli a pontificare su spessori, mentalità e presunte gare altrui senza aver capito una beneamata mazza; non sei la prima persona con la quale mi confronto, e non sarai l'ultima, che elargisce solo giudizi puerili a casaccio spacciandoli per perle di saggezza. Figur't.
> 
> D


Direi che hai capito gran poco di me.
Ma non ha importanza.
Hai completamente frainteso quel che volevo dire.
Se vai a rileggere io mi sono espressa in modo molto solidale con te.
La faccenda  dei soldi è obiettivamente poco elegante, da qualsiasi parte provenga: questo volevo dire, nulla di più e nulla di meno.
Per cui non sentirti punta sul vivo, per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure io sono fragile, che centra.


L apostrofo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *L a*postrofo


Scusa?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?



C'entra


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> C'entra


...

Qualcuno le spari.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


Oggi sono triste...passamela. tu che scusa hai?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Oggi sono triste...passamela. tu che scusa hai?


Correttore automatico su smartphone. Roba fica in culo, a volte. A volte meno.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Quisquiglie


----------



## Caciottina (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Correttore automatico su smartphone. Roba fica in culo, a volte. A volte meno.


Haaa c' hai lo smartphone...
Vabbe...buona serata.ciao


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ma tutto sto discorso su chi paga tra amanti...quando sei la moglie cornuta cerchi qualsiasi appiglio pur di denigrare la donna che si è scopata tuo marito e soprattutto durante le prime fasi dalla scoperta.Se ha pagato lui,lei è  una troia che se approfitava.Se ha pagato lei,lei è  una troia disperata che pur di farsi scopare era disposta a pagare.Niente va bene e tutto ci puzza....Si cerca di convincere se stesse di una presunta superiorità e ci si aggrappa a tutto anche al minimo dettaglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Haaa c' hai lo smartphone...
> Vabbe...buona serata.ciao


Bè sì. Mi serve. Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto discorso su chi paga tra amanti...quando sei la moglie cornuta cerchi qualsiasi appiglio pur di denigrare la donna che si è scopata tuo marito e soprattutto durante le prime fasi dalla scoperta.Se ha pagato lui,lei è  una troia che se approfitava.Se ha pagato lei,lei è  una troia disperata che pur di farsi scopare era disposta a pagare.Niente va bene e tutto ci puzza....Si cerca di convincere se stesse di una presunta superiorità e ci si aggrappa a tutto anche al minimo dettaglio.


Già.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2015)

Il fatto che il sesso sia anche una merce soggetta a compravendita complica il tutto.
Anche in una relazione monogamica esce di tutto sul contributo dei coniugi alle spese.
Ci sono persone sposate da quarant'anni che hanno i conti separati.
Le nostre mamme o nonne trovano normale una divisione dei compiti secondo la quale l'uomo lavorava fuori casa ed era l'unica fonte di reddito.
Ho conosciuto donne che nascondevano ai parenti di lavorare per non sminuire il marito.
Quando poi si tratta di relazioni extraconiugali non vedo grandi differenze tra le due posizioni apparentemente opposte: entrambe tendono a comportarsi per dare un valore a se stesse.
Non ha ragione né torto nessuno per me.
Mi sembra che sia guardare il dito anziché la luna.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mary credo che JB con "gli ultimi due sfigati del forum" si riferisse a due maschietti (che loro per primi si sono autoconsiderati sfigati)......JB, conferma se ho visto giusto....
> ....altrimenti gli ultimi due siamo io e Mary





perplesso ha detto:


> nah,di voi al massimo avrebbe scritto disagiate.


muahahahahahab:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che il sesso sia anche una merce soggetta a compravendita complica il tutto.
> Anche in una relazione monogamica esce di tutto sul contributo dei coniugi alle spese.
> Ci sono persone sposate da quarant'anni che hanno i conti separati.
> Le nostre mamme o nonne trovano normale una divisione dei compiti secondo la quale l'uomo lavorava fuori casa ed era l'unica fonte di reddito.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che il sesso sia anche una merce soggetta a compravendita complica il tutto.
> Anche in una relazione monogamica esce di tutto sul contributo dei coniugi alle spese.
> Ci sono persone sposate da quarant'anni che hanno i conti separati.
> Le nostre mamme o nonne trovano normale una divisione dei compiti secondo la quale l'uomo lavorava fuori casa ed era l'unica fonte di reddito.
> ...


E quoto pure io.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi che hai capito gran poco di me.
> Ma non ha importanza.
> Hai completamente frainteso quel che volevo dire.
> Se vai a rileggere io mi sono espressa in modo molto solidale con te.
> ...


Allora. 

a) mi confondo perfino i nick, figuriamoci se posso capire qualcosa di qualcuno che vada oltre qualche post letto; ne ho focalizzato solo qualcuno e qualche traccia della sua storia, niente di più;

b) mi spiace aver frainteso (se è davvero così); rimedierò con un mea culpa quando me ne accorgerò da sola;

c) il fatto che tu ti sia "espressa in maniera molto solidale" con qualcosa che ho scritto (non con me) mi fa piacere, ma questo non vuol dire che io debba sentirmi in dovere di appoggiare ogni cosa che scrivi tu; detesto gli schieramenti da forum a prescindere;

d) che la questione denaro fosse poco elegante (ma mi pare se ne stia parlando, dunque sarà un argomento terra terra ma qualcosa da dire a riguardo pare ce l'abbiano tutti) l'ho scritto da sola un migliaio di post fa parlando di cattivo gusto e scusandomene (e sò tre);

e) quando uno sconosciuto su un forum avrà il potere di pungermi sul vivo sarò intenta a preoccuparmene, non a ribattere.



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto discorso su chi paga tra amanti...quando sei la moglie cornuta cerchi qualsiasi appiglio pur di denigrare la donna che si è scopata tuo marito e soprattutto durante le prime fasi dalla scoperta.Se ha pagato lui,lei è  una troia che se approfitava.Se ha pagato lei,lei è  una troia disperata che pur di farsi scopare era disposta a pagare.Niente va bene e tutto ci puzza....Si cerca di convincere se stesse di una presunta superiorità e ci si aggrappa a tutto anche al minimo dettaglio.



Può essere; in effetti io mi aggrappo a tutto pur di denigrarla (ho comunque tanto materiale) semplicemente perchè, anche se fosse la donna più stupida e cessa del mondo,  qualche scopata con mio marito se l'è fatta. Ci rosico a bestia e mi sfogo anche così.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Cara, io da tradita e con un tradimento orrendo vista la durata, dico che ti fai del male a prendertela con l'altra. 

Non so come fartelo capire.

Davvero staresti meglio ad ignorarla,  deve diventare il nulla per te. 

Anche perche' su di lei non hai alcun potere.

Mentre  devi sfogare tutta la rabbia su tuo marito. 

Come mi ha suggerito due anni fa una 'fata' del forum, piuttosto di niente sputagli nel piatto tutte le sere prima di riempirlglielo.

Viziati,  curati a sue spese, spendi follie, fai un viaggio, ma lascia perdere la troia. NON darle  potere su di te.


----------



## Trinità (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:
			
		

> Può essere; in effetti io mi aggrappo a tutto pur di denigrarla (ho comunque tanto materiale) semplicemente perchè, anche se fosse la donna più stupida e cessa del mondo,  qualche scopata con mio marito se l'è fatta. Ci rosico a bestia e mi sfogo anche così.


E' tuo marito che si è scopato l'altra!
E' con lui che devi chiarire se vuoi un futuro.....
ciao


----------



## Trinità (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, io da tradita e con un tradimento orrendo vista la durata, dico che ti fai del male a prendertela con l'altra.
> 
> Non so come fartelo capire.
> 
> ...


NO! No, Mary non sputare nel piatto di tuo marito!
Tu conosci tuo marito, devi capire se la strada è percorribile......
E' più facile di come sembra, Tu sai cosa intendo......
ciao


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, io da tradita e con un tradimento orrendo vista la durata, dico che ti fai del male a prendertela con l'altra.
> 
> Non so come fartelo capire.
> 
> ...



Grazie per ricordarmelo. Ogni tanto sprofondo nel nonsenso.



Trinità ha detto:


> E' tuo marito che si è scopato l'altra!
> E' con lui che devi chiarire se vuoi un futuro.....
> ciao



Lo so, ma forse non ancora riesco a scendere fino alle profondità di questa cosa.



Trinità ha detto:


> NO! No, Mary non sputare nel piatto di tuo marito!
> Tu conosci tuo marito, devi capire se la strada è percorribile......
> E' più facile di come sembra, Tu sai cosa intendo......
> ciao



Grazie Trinità (nick azzeccatissimo per questo forum ). 

Non so cosa intendi, me lo spiegheresti per favore?


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary, ovvio che un traditore tema lo sputo nel piatto ahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, io da tradita e con un tradimento orrendo vista la durata, dico che ti fai del male a prendertela con l'altra.
> 
> Non so come fartelo capire.
> 
> ...



Quoto.




Sputi compresi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> NO! No, Mary non sputare nel piatto di tuo marito!
> Tu conosci tuo marito, devi capire se la strada è percorribile......
> E' più facile di come sembra, Tu sai cosa intendo......
> ciao


Sputare nel piatto no?
Perchè no?
Meglio tirargli un pugno in faccia in piena notte e poi far finta di dormire?


----------



## Trinità (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sputare nel piatto no?
> Perchè no?
> Meglio tirargli un pugno in faccia in piena notte e poi far finta di dormire?


Io, ho ricevuto pugni e calci da mia moglie e sappi che non servono a nulla.......
E guardarlo per com'è il traditore?
L'imperfezione rende una cosa di maggior valore.
L'errore ci può stare, forse l'accettarlo NO!
Io ribadisco, non serve sputare, è meglio un sorriso.
Io sono IL TRADITORE, e dopo più di due anni che aspetto mia moglie ora vado a 
testa alta.
Se vuole sputare che lo faccia sul mio volto!
ciao


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io, ho ricevuto pugni e calci da mia moglie e sappi che non servono a nulla.......
> E guardarlo per com'è il traditore?
> L'imperfezione rende una cosa di maggior valore.
> L'errore ci può stare, forse l'accettarlo NO!
> ...


Ciao?


OK. Ciao.





Sput


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Può essere; in effetti io mi aggrappo a tutto pur di denigrarla (ho comunque tanto materiale) semplicemente perchè, anche se fosse la donna più stupida e cessa del mondo,  qualche scopata con mio marito se l'è fatta. Ci rosico a bestia e mi sfogo anche così.



Ed è normale che tu ci rosichi a bestia. 
La stronza ha invaso un territorio che non le apparteneva perché quel territorio è TUO.
Ma credimi, ora è più lei che ci rosica fino a consumarsi perché è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano...
Sii compiaciuta di questo, vedrai che finirai per averne compassione perché le amanti si meritano solo questo, disprezzarle è già troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è normale che tu ci rosichi a bestia.
> La stronza ha invaso un territorio che non le apparteneva perché quel territorio è TUO.
> Ma credimi, ora è più lei che ci rosica fino a consumarsi perché è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano...
> Sii compiaciuta di questo, vedrai che finirai per averne compassione perché le amanti si meritano solo questo, disprezzarle è già troppo.


Scusa Diletta quoto te ma non ce l'ho con te ma con la piega che rischia di prendere la discussione.
Io sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto che chi è tradito abbia tutte le ragioni di sfogarsi e insultare traditore e amante (traditrice e amante) ma non ha senso scendere sul piano della competizione.
L'ha già detto Disincantata.
Non ha alcun senso volersi sentire trionfante sull'altra né se si è amanti, né se si è tradite.
Vedere il maschio (o la femmina, in caso di tradimento della donna) come un premio, qualcuno da conquistare o, peggio, qualcuno che è nella posizione di scegliere è avvilente sia che si sia la "fortunata" prescelta, sia si sia la "sfortunata" scartata.
A parte che in un tradimento i ruoli sono abbastanza confusi, ma è veramente avvilirsi da sole.
A me non piace molto neppure la definizione di facocera, così definita colei che non si rassegna e alla quale parte la brocca e cerca in ogni modo di proseguire la competizione.
Per me proprio non deve esserci competizione, ci mancherebbe altro!!
Ma non trovo che debba esserci neppure da amante. Anche se da amante ci si pone automaticamente e volontariamente nella posizione di collaterale. Se lo si fa, accade perché questo si vuole o perché proprio non si vuole una relazione totalizzante o perché innamorata e disponibile ad accettare di essere in una relazione lassa (non mi viene un altro aggettivo al momento).
Si sceglie sempre.
Se un ruolo non ci va più bene, perché se siamo state tradite non ci sentiamo più in quel rapporto solido in cui ci si poteva fidare, ne usciamo.
Non capisco il senso di provare un senso di trionfo perché il conteso oggetto del desiderio ha scelto la relazione che anche per lui è più solida. Ma che misera vittoria è?! Ma soprattutto quale guerra è quella che non si sapeva di combattere?
L'amante ha fatto quello che pensava le desse qualche gratificazione e avrà trovato quello che cercava o no, ma che c'entra con la tradita?
E' sempre scaricare l'aggressività sull'amante per potersi tenere il traditore.
Vi fa schifo l'amante?
Allora vi fa schifo il traditore.
Almeno ammettiamolo e diciamoglielo!


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è normale che tu ci rosichi a bestia.
> La stronza ha invaso un territorio che non le apparteneva perché quel territorio è TUO.
> Ma credimi, ora è più lei che ci rosica fino a consumarsi perché è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano...
> Sii compiaciuta di questo, vedrai che finirai per averne compassione perché le amanti si meritano solo questo, disprezzarle è già troppo.


Soffrire e prendersela con la persona "sbagliata" penso sia naturale in questi casi.
Trovo però che questo post sia esemplificativo di quanto queste situazioni ci possano incattivire.
L'amore visto come proprietà e possesso, il partner considerato "cosa che ci appartiene" (o territorio, in questo caso), il compiacimento di avere avuto la meglio, il disprezzo non verso la persona che ci ha tradito e ferito, ma verso un'altra, quella che non ha nessun tipo di obbligo nei nostri confronti.
Brutto, veramente brutto.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è normale che tu ci rosichi a bestia.
> La stronza ha invaso un territorio che non le apparteneva perché quel territorio è TUO.
> Ma credimi, ora è più lei che ci rosica fino a consumarsi perché è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano...
> Sii compiaciuta di questo, vedrai che finirai per averne compassione perché le amanti si meritano solo questo, disprezzarle è già troppo.



Ciao Diletta,

però, siamo sinceri, se crediamo di stare con un uomo che PERMETTE di invadere il territorio, 
allora di che tipo di uomo stiamo parlando? Di uno che sottosta alle carinerie altrui? 
Di uno che non sa intendere e volere? Di uno che si fa dirigere dal suo pisello?

Se è questo ... con le mosche in mano rimaniamo invece proprio noi. 
E l'amante fa invece un buon affare liberandosene ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta quoto te ma non ce l'ho con te ma con la piega che rischia di prendere la discussione.
> Io sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto che chi è tradito abbia tutte le ragioni di sfogarsi e insultare traditore e amante (traditrice e amante) ma non ha senso scendere sul piano della competizione.
> L'ha già detto Disincantata.
> Non ha alcun senso volersi sentire trionfante sull'altra né se si è amanti, né se si è tradite.
> ...



Ciao

sta tutto scritto nelle tre ultime righe. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> però, siamo sinceri, se crediamo di stare con un uomo che PERMETTE di invadere il territorio,
> allora di che tipo di uomo stiamo parlando? Di uno che sottosta alle carinerie altrui?
> ...


Cara Sienne,
purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
La verità è molto semplice: sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione.
E allora che facciamo?
Li buttiamo tutti via a prescindere o impostiamo la nostra vita in modo che la cosa ci tocchi il meno possibile?
Io preferisco la seconda opzione e ho scelto infatti la seconda.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Soffrire e prendersela con la persona "sbagliata" penso sia naturale in questi casi.
> Trovo però che questo post sia esemplificativo di quanto queste situazioni ci possano incattivire.
> L'amore visto come proprietà e possesso, il partner considerato "cosa che ci appartiene" (o territorio, in questo caso), il compiacimento di avere avuto la meglio, il disprezzo non verso la persona che ci ha tradito e ferito, ma verso un'altra, quella che non ha nessun tipo di obbligo nei nostri confronti.
> Brutto, veramente brutto.



Hai completamente ragione, queste situazioni possono solo tirare fuori il peggio di una persona.
Amare, però, è soprattutto passione e istinto, quindi anche proprietà e senso di possesso, concetti sbagliati idealmente, ma che emergono con prepotenza in questi frangenti.
L'amore, quello travolgente, non ubbidisce al razionale.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice: sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...


Diletta gli uomini sono degli esseri umani adulti capaci d'intendere e di volere che si differenziano dalle donne per la presenza del pene,della peluria e di una massa muscolare più  sviluppata.Hanno un cervello e una  possibilità di scelta.Se fanno una determinata cosa è  perchè  vogliono farla in quel preciso momento e non sono dei pupazzi in preda al ormone del momento.Secondo me.Per cui non condivido questo pensiero di "debolezza innata" del sesso maschile che viene usato per giustificare ogni cazzata che un maschio fa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è normale che tu ci rosichi a bestia.
> La stronza ha invaso un territorio che non le apparteneva perché quel territorio è TUO.
> Ma credimi, ora è più lei che ci rosica fino a consumarsi perché è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano...
> Sii compiaciuta di questo, vedrai che finirai per averne compassione perché le amanti si meritano solo questo, disprezzarle è già troppo.



Diletta, grazie per la solidarietà, ma non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. 

Non ho mai ragionato in termini di territorio e di possesso, tant'è che il tradimento si è potuto materializzare anche grazie al quasi infinito raggio d'azione individuale. Non so se lei rosichi quanto, più o meno di me, ma la mia componente razionale mi suggerisce di continuo che non è affatto importante saperlo. Magari sta ancora incassando il colpo o forse se ne è già fatta una ragione e viaggia in altri lidi, chi lo sa, e che valenza può avere nella mia vita? Zero e porto zero, lo so, ma è ancora qualcosa di bruttissimo e indefinito che mi fa parlare e pensare in termini negativi della sua persona. Spero che mi passi presto e che riesca a concentrarmi meglio su cosa davvero è importante.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha alcun senso volersi sentire trionfante sull'altra né se si è amanti, né se si è tradite.
> Vedere il maschio (o la femmina, in caso di tradimento della donna) come un premio, qualcuno da conquistare o, peggio, qualcuno che è nella posizione di scegliere è avvilente sia che si sia la "fortunata" prescelta, sia si sia la "sfortunata" scartata.


Credo sia un meccanismo molto ordinario atto a compensare,  banalmente, ciò che ci sembra al momento  "incompensabile". E' davvero una cosa stupida (che tendo ancora, irrazionalmente, a fare) e soprattutto un dare eccessiva importanza, che non merita, all'oggetto del contendere. Anche se si è nella condizione di essere stati "scelti", come me, misera è la soddisfazione, molto misera. E non si è affatto vincenti, così come non lo è colei alla quale è stato permesso di entrare in un'altra coppia, e men che meno lo è il traditore; nella famosa partita giocata non ci sono vincitori, ma solo un perdente: l'amore che univa la coppia frantumata.




> A me non piace molto neppure la definizione di facocera, così definita colei che non si rassegna e alla quale parte la brocca e cerca in ogni modo di proseguire la competizione.


Neanche a me, tant'è che non l'ho mai usato.






> Non capisco il senso di provare un senso di trionfo perché il conteso oggetto del desiderio ha scelto la relazione che anche per lui è più solida. Ma che misera vittoria è?! Ma soprattutto quale guerra è quella che non si sapeva di combattere?


Quando confidai la cosa al mio più caro amico, a caldo, mi disse esattamente che avevo vinto una guerra senza neanche sapere di stare combattendola. Rimasi molto perplessa perchè non la vedevo esattamente così; io ero abbastanza serena col mio uomo, facevo la vita di sempre, seppure con qualche tarletto a bussarmi al cervello, pensavo di essere la sua donna, di amarlo e di essere amata.. Non ero in guerra, ero in pace dopo una vita di guerre vere combattute al fronte, sapendo per cosa stavo lottando.




> L'amante ha fatto quello che pensava le desse qualche gratificazione e avrà trovato quello che cercava o no, ma che c'entra con la tradita?
> E' sempre scaricare l'aggressività sull'amante per potersi tenere il traditore.
> Vi fa schifo l'amante?
> Allora vi fa schifo il traditore.
> Almeno ammettiamolo e diciamoglielo!


L'amante ha fatto il suo gioco con tutte le armi che aveva a disposizione e la partita se l'è giocata pure bene, fino ad un certo punto, ma affermare che non c'entri nulla con la tradita, almeno nel mio caso, non è esattamente corretto. Costei era ossessionata dalla mia esistenza, voleva sapere ogni cazzo di dettaglio della mia vita, soprattutto quelli legati all'essere donna. Di altri aspetti, tipo quello di madre o professionale non gliene fregava nulla, s'intestardiva sulla mia fisicità, sui particolari, sull'abbigliamento e cazzate del genere; dunque l'amante c'entra con la tradita nella misura in cui la tradita c'è entrata, inconsapevolmente, con l'amante. Almeno per questi primi tempi così mi viene, poi magari dimenticherò la sua brutta faccia da trans.

Che il mio uomo mi faccia schifo nella sua accezione di traditore è sacrosanto, gliel'ho ripetuto alla nausea.


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta gli uomini sono degli esseri umani adulti capaci d'intendere e di volere che si differenziano dalle donne per la presenza del pene,della peluria e di una massa muscolare più  sviluppata.Hanno un cervello e una  possibilità di scelta.Se fanno una determinata cosa è  perchè  vogliono farla in quel preciso momento e non sono dei pupazzi in preda al ormone del momento.Secondo me.Per cui non condivido questo pensiero di "debolezza innata" del sesso maschile che viene usato per giustificare ogni cazzata che un maschio fa.


:up::up::up: ovviamente anche a parti invertite


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice: sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...



Diletta, non credo riuscirò mai ad accettare, facendo in modo che mi tocchi il meno possibile, che il mio uomo sia un pirla qualsiasi senza capacità di intendere e di volere. Forse si vive meglio operando una scelta simile, ma dev'essere nelle proprie corde, non si può inventarselo da un giorno all'altro per sopravvivere. 

Mi fa sorridere l'espressione "buona occasione"; se si sta costruendo qualcosa che vale tante vite (quelle dei due componenti una coppia e quella dei figli) che peso ha l'occasione di farsi qualche scopata col primo troione disponibile? Le buone occasioni da cogliere sono quelle per le quali *si sceglie *di dare valore a ciò che fonda la propria vita, non quelle raccattabili in ogni dove.


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Diletta, non credo riuscirò mai ad accettare, facendo in modo che mi tocchi il meno possibile, che il mio uomo sia un pirla qualsiasi senza capacità di intendere e di volere. Forse si vive meglio operando una scelta simile, ma dev'essere nelle proprie corde, non si può inventarselo da un giorno all'altro per sopravvivere. *
> 
> Mi fa sorridere l'espressione "buona occasione"; se si sta costruendo qualcosa che vale tante vite (quelle dei due componenti una coppia e quella dei figli) che peso ha l'occasione di farsi qualche scopata col primo troione disponibile? Le buone occasioni da cogliere sono quelle per le quali *si sceglie *di dare valore a ciò che fonda la propria vita, non quelle raccattabili in ogni dove.



Senti, sto dicendo l'ovvio, è passato troppo poco tempo, tutte ste pippe mentali sono normali, quando sarà il momento giusto te le sarai già dimenticate. C'è gente che a distanza di qualche anno deve ancora capire da che parte sta girata per il tradimento subito, ma fidati che il tempo allevia il dolore, le incazzature, le ripicche. Abbi pazienza e non correre.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> a) mi confondo perfino i nick, figuriamoci se posso capire qualcosa di qualcuno che vada oltre qualche post letto; ne ho focalizzato solo qualcuno e qualche traccia della sua storia, niente di più;
> 
> ...



Ho esaurito i verdi, peccato non potertelo dare. 


Vedi mary, ognuno di noi ha una sua identità ben definita. Questa si conosce sul serio attraverso delle esperienze che fanno uscire la nostra identità, a volte somiglia a quella che pensavamo di avere, a volte è nuova, totalmente nuova da stupirci. Tu come io, come altri, leggiamo quello che  si scrive o ci scrivono, nessuno però può mettersi nei panni tuoi, miei o di altri. La nostra identità fa i conti con qualcosa che nonostante non è assolutamente così grave, è grave nel momento in cui si attraversa l'esperienza, il tradimento cioè. Tu devi viverlo, lo vivi e lo vivrai soltanto in una maniera, nell'unica maniera consentita, l'errore..! errore che non è tale nel momento in cui lo vivi, è soltanto il tuo muoverti attraverso la tua persona, la tua identità, il tuo sentire. In questo caso l'errore va a farsi fottere perchè tu hai bisogno di sfogarti, hai bisogno di sbagliare, hai bisogno di vivere il tuo percorso, e' il tuo percorso..! 

E' facile estraniarsi e dire: non è giusto telefonare a chicchessia e sputtanare, non è giusto andare dalla zoccola? troia? amante? donna? e prenderla a sberle, non è giusto incazzarsi quando qualcuno ha preso TUO MARITO, ( vedi mary la parola tuo/tua qua dentro non viene digerita, tuo marito non è TUO, dicono alcuni, io invece non lo penso nè lo scrivo, perchè tuo marito in quanto marito, è tuo, punto. non c'è altro da dire se non incazzarsi con tuo marito e l'altra donna che lo ha insieme a tuo marito, preso, lo hanno voluto entrambi. L'altra donna a meno che non sia senza un briciolo di cervello, sa bene che tuo marito è tuo marito) 
Secondo me tu hai tutto il diritto di appigliarti a qualsiasi cosa a qualsiasi mezzo ti serva per farti proseguire un percorso che serve a te, gli errori se errori ci saranno sono stati commessi di base su un avvenimento che è un errore, le conseguenze, tuo marito e l'altra, se le devono accollare attraverso il tuo sentire e volere. 
Tutto ha però una consequenzialità che deve servire a farti sfogare a farti arrivare la dove tu vuoi e devi arrivare. Il mezzo che userai deve servire a farti uscire dal tunnel. Il tempo necessario sarai tu a stabilirlo, io ad esempio posso solo augurarti che il tempo non sia troppo, perchè nonostante quello che vivi e si vive, deve essere una parentesi dove errori e dolori serviranno soltanto a farti stare bene con la percezione e la nuova mary che ne verrà fuori, con tuo marito o senza. 

Che bello svegliarsi e vaneggiare, mi ordino un caffè, magari mi ripiglio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti, sto dicendo l'ovvio, è passato troppo poco tempo, tutte ste pippe mentali sono normali, quando sarà il momento giusto te le sarai già dimenticate. C'è gente che a distanza di qualche anno deve ancora capire da che parte sta girata per il tradimento subito, ma fidati che il tempo allevia il dolore, le incazzature, le ripicche. Abbi pazienza e non correre.
> In bocca al lupo



Grazie Homer. 
Vivo da anni la situazione di una coppia molto vicina me che, dopo il tradimento,  si trascina tra ripicche, rivendicazioni, rivalse e rimacinamenti senza giungere a niente di fatto e sinceramente tutto vorrei fuorchè fare la stessa fine. Spero in qualcosa di meglio, poi chissà...


Buona giornata


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti, sto dicendo l'ovvio, è passato troppo poco tempo, tutte ste pippe mentali sono normali, quando sarà il momento giusto te le sarai già dimenticate. C'è gente che a distanza di qualche anno deve ancora capire da che parte sta girata per il tradimento subito, ma fidati che il tempo allevia il dolore, le incazzature, le ripicche. Abbi pazienza e non correre.
> In bocca al lupo


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice:* sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione*.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...


Diletta non ti si può leggere davvero
Ero tentata di darti anche un rosso




Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta gli uomini sono degli esseri umani adulti capaci d'intendere e di volere che si differenziano dalle donne per la presenza del pene,della peluria e di una massa muscolare più sviluppata.Hanno un cervello e una possibilità di scelta.Se fanno una determinata cosa è perchè vogliono farla in quel preciso momento e non sono dei pupazzi in preda al ormone del momento.Secondo me.Per cui non condivido questo pensiero di "debolezza innata" del sesso maschile che viene usato per giustificare ogni cazzata che un maschio fa.


standing ovation



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diletta, non credo riuscirò mai ad accettare, facendo in modo che mi tocchi il meno possibile, che il mio uomo sia un pirla qualsiasi senza capacità di intendere e di volere. Forse si vive meglio operando una scelta simile, ma dev'essere nelle proprie corde, non si può inventarselo da un giorno all'altro per sopravvivere.
> 
> Mi fa sorridere l'espressione "buona occasione"; se si sta costruendo qualcosa che vale tante vite (quelle dei due componenti una coppia e quella dei figli) che peso ha l'occasione di farsi qualche scopata col primo troione disponibile? Le buone occasioni da cogliere sono quelle per le quali *si sceglie *di dare valore a ciò che fonda la propria vita, non quelle raccattabili in ogni dove.



:up::up:


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice: sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

se ti fa stare bene, certo. Figurati. Quello è il fine ... 
Quello che non capisco è la distinzione che fai tra uomini e donne. 
Perché non tra "tipi" di persone? Qui e ciò che ci circonda fuori è pieno di esempi, 
che sono entrambi i sessi a tradire o a non tradire ... in vari modi. 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> però, siamo sinceri, se crediamo di stare con un uomo che PERMETTE di invadere il territorio,
> allora di che tipo di uomo stiamo parlando? Di uno che sottosta alle carinerie altrui?
> ...


bravissima.......se poi il fedifrago fa un proprio percorso personale, costruttivo (indipendentemente dal fatto che continui a piacergli la fregna....anche alle mogli fedeli garba molto il pisello....per lo meno per me è così), allora magari se ne può riparlare, altrimenti ARIA...e non c'è sputo che tenga....


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> bravissima.......*se poi il fedifrago fa un proprio percorso personale, costruttivo *(indipendentemente dal fatto che continui a piacergli la fregna....anche alle mogli fedeli garba molto il pisello....per lo meno per me è così), allora magari se ne può riparlare, altrimenti ARIA...e non c'è sputo che tenga....



Ciao

questo è proprio il punto. 

:up:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie Homer.
> Vivo da anni la situazione di una coppia molto vicina me che, dopo il tradimento,  si trascina tra ripicche, rivendicazioni, rivalse e rimacinamenti senza giungere a niente di fatto e sinceramente tutto vorrei fuorchè fare la stessa fine. Spero in qualcosa di meglio, poi chissà...
> 
> 
> Buona giornata


Mary quando approdai qui ero incazzata nera.Carica di rabbia com'ero non mi uscivano di certo delle belle parole nei confronti dell' altra.Ma poi piano piano si rifdimensiono tutto appena misi a fuoco il mio di rapporto e ciò che era diventato...È anche normale agli inizi che stai incazzata un po' con entrambi,si è  in preda ad una tempesta.Qui ti puoi sfogare per superare appunto quella rabbia e indirizzarla verso qualcosa di più  costruttivo.Non concentrarti su di lei perché  finisci di perdere di vista voi due.Sei intelligente e forte e ce la farai a rivedere il tutto con una nuova prospettiva.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice: *sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione*.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...


Porca puttana. Diletta, dall'alto DELL'UNICO UOMO CHE TU ABBIA MAI AVUTO, cosa cazzo scrivi? Ma di che parli? Mannaggia la puttana, essù.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Diletta, dall'alto DELL'*UNICO UOMO CHE TU ABBIA MAI AVUTO*, cosa cazzo scrivi? Ma di che parli? Mannaggia la puttana, essù.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mary quando approdai qui ero incazzata nera.Carica di rabbia com'ero non mi uscivano di certo delle belle parole nei confronti dell' altra.Ma poi piano piano si rifdimensiono tutto appena misi a fuoco il mio di rapporto e ciò che era diventato...È anche normale agli inizi che stai incazzata un po' con entrambi,si è  in preda ad una tempesta.Qui ti puoi sfogare per superare appunto quella rabbia e indirizzarla verso qualcosa di più  costruttivo.Non concentrarti su di lei perché  finisci di perdere di vista voi due.Sei intelligente e forte e ce la farai a rivedere il tutto con una nuova prospettiva.:up:


Ma vorrei ben vedere se una persona che scopre un tradimento non sia incazzata.
Ci mancherebbe altro. Questo credo che lo capisca chiunque...
Quello che mi perplime sono persone tipo Diletta che dopo anni e anni sta ancora lì a parlare di territori e di uomini come bestie, che non hanno un minimo di testa e che si fanno guidare dal pisello e quindi sono da capire e comprendere.
No. Vuoi capire e comprendere? Ok, ma non giustificare solo sulla base che "sono maschi e ce li teniamo così".
Vuoi fottere con un'altra persona? Lo fai o non lo fai rimane pur sempre una scelta.
A me viene l'orticaria a leggere la convinzione che un uomo (o una donna) sul momento non capiva un cazzo, ma è partito l'ormone per cui è normale.

Ognuno affronta il proprio dolore nella maniera che gli è più congeniale, vuoi dare della troia all'amante? Fallo, ma dopo un po' basta...che fermarsi a quello fa perdere di vista il fatto che ci si è accompagnate con un uomo che prende le proprie decisioni...e che queste decisioni siano a seguito di qualcosa di fortemente voluto o un attimo di debolezza o a causa di una crisi è qualcosa di secondario.
Va bene che la carne è debole, ma io ho una grande stima degli uomini e non credo a ste puttanate di territori e di debolezze e di "è stata lei a circuirlo".
Che a sto punto fatevi un esamino di coscienza perchè significa che vi siete accompagnate con dei perfetti imbecilli...e non è proprio un complimento che fate a voi stesse.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> purtroppo parliamo proprio di un uomo così e non dobbiamo avere imbarazzi a dirlo.
> La verità è molto semplice: sì, gli uomini, mediamente, sono dei deboli che cedono davanti ad una buona occasione.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...


Dai Diletta, basta con sta stronzata che gli uomini sono incapaci di intendere e di volere davanti ad una figa allegra.
Essú.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Diletta, dall'alto DELL'UNICO UOMO CHE TU ABBIA MAI AVUTO, cosa cazzo scrivi? Ma di che parli? Mannaggia la puttana, essù.



Ma guarda, io penso che c'entri proprio poco che sia stato l'unico o meno
A me indispettisce o meglio fa incazzare a mina, che non abbia il coraggio di dire MIO MARITO è così. 
Invece per sentirsi meglio deve sempre coinvolgere tutti gli uomini
Non è che io abbia molta più esperienza di lei ma non mi sembra di generalizzare in maniera così fastidiosa o di dichiarare che la maggioranza degli uomini non fanno sesso giusto per sentirmi meglio, e che cazzo


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Tebe ha detto:


> Dai Diletta, basta con sta stronzata che gli uomini sono incapaci di intendere e di volere davanti ad una figa allegra.
> Essú.


Non tutti almeno....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non tutti almeno....:rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dai Diletta, basta con sta stronzata che gli uomini sono incapaci di intendere e di volere davanti ad una figa allegra.
> Essú.



Ciao

la sua teoria potrebbe portare che, visto che gli uomini sono interscambiabili, 
allora divertiamoci e .... .... .... raccogliamo un po' di esperienza. Tanto l'uno vale l'altro. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma vorrei ben vedere se una persona che scopre un tradimento non sia incazzata.
> Ci mancherebbe altro. Questo credo che lo capisca chiunque...
> Quello che mi perplime sono persone tipo Diletta che dopo anni e anni sta ancora lì a parlare di territori e di uomini come bestie, che non hanno un minimo di testa e che si fanno guidare dal pisello e quindi sono da capire e comprendere.
> No. Vuoi capire e comprendere? Ok, ma non giustificare solo sulla base che "sono maschi e ce li teniamo così".
> ...


Non voglio giudicare a nessuno,son situazioni complicate che chi ha vissuto conosce bene,tra fasi di rabbia,rassegnazione,amore,odio,vendetta a tratti....Troppe emozioni tutte insieme e non ci vuole molto a costruire una realtà propria nella quale crogiolarsi.Non a caso esiste la terapia di coppia.Ma se lo scopo è  quello di ricostruire l'esame di coscienza va fatto per forza da entrambe le parti affrontando anche gli elementi più  dolorosi tra cui" mi ha tradita perche l'ha VOLUTO fare e quei momenti desiderava a lei e non a me.Non era lei che era meglio o peggio.Voleva lei che era diversa da me.Voglio rimanere e ripartire perché c'è un rapporto da recuperare?Bene.Partiamo da zero.Non voglio rimanere?Addio".Poche parole e semplici.... (forse troppo poche)


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrirsi di pagare,che sia il motel,il ristorante o quel che si vuole è un gesto di cavalleria.
> 
> desueto,anacronistico?  pol'esse,ma sono fatto così.     so che pagherei io,ma senza pormi in ragionamenti astrusi,lo faccio perchè mi viene naturale farlo.
> 
> ...


Parfait.
Direi che l'argomento si può chiudere con queste parole.


----------



## Lorella (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mary quando approdai qui ero incazzata nera.Carica di rabbia com'ero non mi uscivano di certo delle belle parole nei confronti dell' altra.Ma poi piano piano si rifdimensiono tutto appena misi a fuoco il mio di rapporto e ciò che era diventato...È anche normale agli inizi che stai incazzata un po' con entrambi,si è in preda ad una tempesta.Qui ti puoi sfogare per superare appunto quella rabbia e indirizzarla verso qualcosa di più costruttivo.Non concentrarti su di lei perché finisci di perdere di vista voi due.Sei intelligente e forte e ce la farai a rivedere il tutto con una nuova prospettiva.:up:


Eratò, ti quoto in pieno! Mary, credo tutti i traditi, nel momento in cui sono arrivati su questo forum, avessero ancora parecchi rospi da sputare fuori. Io stessa, nonostante il molto tempo trascorso, ne ho approfittato per sfogarmi. Ed è stato un bene.....la rabbia non va trattenuta, va sfogata. Obbiettivamente ragionando da persone mature e sagge, dire parolacce alle amanti non modifica la situazione......ma che liberazione! Quando ce vò, ce vò. Riguardo poi alla debolezza del genere maschile, direi piuttosto che non si può fare discriminazione di genere, e comunque non ho mai pensato che il traditore sia un incapace di intendere, nè tantomeno un circuito dalla maga Circe, o un posseduto da uno spirito maligno. E' una persona (maschio o femmina) che in un certo momento ha DECISO di fare una cosa, lo ha SCELTO, lo ha VOLUTO. Per motivi suoi, di coppia o anche senza alcun motivo. Che poi a trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni son buoni tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


>


Eh. E parla, parla, parla. Imbevuta di dottrina. Cristiana, per lo più.


----------



## Darty (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Brava*



Lorella ha detto:


> Eratò, ti quoto in pieno! Mary, credo tutti i traditi, nel momento in cui sono arrivati su questo forum, avessero ancora parecchi rospi da sputare fuori. Io stessa, nonostante il molto tempo trascorso, ne ho approfittato per sfogarmi. Ed è stato un bene.....la rabbia non va trattenuta, va sfogata. Obbiettivamente ragionando da persone mature e sagge, dire parolacce alle amanti non modifica la situazione......ma che liberazione! Quando ce vò, ce vò. Riguardo poi alla debolezza del genere maschile, direi piuttosto che non si può fare discriminazione di genere, e comunque non ho mai pensato che il traditore sia un incapace di intendere, nè tantomeno un circuito dalla maga Circe, o un posseduto da uno spirito maligno. E' una persona (maschio o femmina) che in un certo momento ha DECISO di fare una cosa, lo ha SCELTO, lo ha VOLUTO. Per motivi suoi, di coppia o anche senza alcun motivo. *Che poi a trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni son buoni tutti*


Ciao Lorella! Ottimo intervento, condivido in toto, talvolta attenuanti e giustificazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...buona giornata!


----------



## Lorella (24 Febbraio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella! Ottimo intervento, condivido in toto, talvolta attenuanti e giustificazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...buona giornata!


Ciao Darty! Ogni tanto ci si incrocia sul forum....come va?


----------



## Darty (24 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Darty! Ogni tanto ci si incrocia sul forum....come va?


Un pò meglio, grazie. Si cerca di farla andare...e te come te la passi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Premetto che non ho mai dato della zoccola  e similari alla ex amante di Mattia, non perché io sia politicamente corretta, manco per niente, ma proprio non mi è venuto in mente.
Lei da subito, è stata nulla per me.
Eppure veniva a casa mia a cena con il compagno.
Eppure era ed è la segreteria di Mattia.
Eppure eppure eppure .
I primi tre mesi di "rabbia" li ho sfogati su di lui.
Lui e solo lui.
È stato lui a voler cominciare la storia con lei (ho letto tutte le loro mail, dalla inizio alla fine, compreso la ricerca del motel per la loro prima volta)
Ho letto i loro ti amo.
Ho letto lei che gli diceva che gli avrebbe dato un figlio, a differenza mia che non ne volevo.
E consideriamo che lavoravano insieme quindi si vedevano tutti i giorni e lei, per riuscire a farsene una ragione, ci ha impiegato un anno e mezzo, in cui viaggiava per l azienda in gramaglie urlando al mondo che Mattiaaveva scelto me perché codardo e che io me lo ero tenuto in quanto vecchia (in confronto a lei e lui) e quindi senza nessuna voglia di rimettersi in gioco sentimentalmente.
E questa è solo la punta dell iceberg.

Ma poi, ad un certo punto, bisogna smettere di essere arrabbiati.
Soprattutto se l altra metà del cielo dimostra oggettivamente ( e non quello che vediamo noi) di aver capito di avere fatto una cazzata.
Il perfetto è morto in croce e noi non siamo perfetti.
Bisogna lottare per espellere il veleno. Perché poi diventa "amico" e fa male solo a noi.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta *gli uomini sono degli esseri umani adulti capaci d'intendere e di volere *che si differenziano dalle donne per la presenza del pene,della peluria e di una massa muscolare più  sviluppata.Hanno un cervello e una  possibilità di scelta.Se fanno una determinata cosa è  perchè  vogliono farla in quel preciso momento e non sono dei pupazzi in preda al ormone del momento.Secondo me.Per cui non condivido questo pensiero di "debolezza innata" del sesso maschile che viene usato per giustificare ogni cazzata che un maschio fa.




Ahahahahaha!!  :rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, non ho resistito!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ho resistito!!


Ma se tu stai con un perfetto minchione al quale pagheresti le puttane non è colpa di nessuno, men che meno degli "uomini" intesi come genere maschile dell'umanità. Oh. Non è che per "scusare" lui affossi tutti, eh. Che cazzo di ragionamento è? Ma poi, soprattutto, da quale esperienza arriva visto che tu di uomini non ne hai conosciuto nessuno? Ma vai far catechismo in parrocchia, dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tu stai con un perfetto minchione al quale pagheresti le puttane non è colpa di nessuno, men che meno degli "uomini" intesi come genere maschile dell'umanità. Oh. Non è che per "scusare" lui affossi tutti, eh. Che cazzo di ragionamento è? Ma poi, soprattutto, *da quale esperienza arriva* visto che tu di uomini non ne hai conosciuto nessuno? Ma vai far catechismo in parrocchia, dai.



non è che bisogna aver vissuto tutto per poter disquisire in merito, dicono


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha!!  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ho resistito!!


Quindi gli uomini e nello specifico tuo marito,sono incapaci di intendere e di volere....Tu te li immagini come degli ectoplasmi che appena trovano un corpo comodo si "appoggiano"...E le donne sposate con sti cosi devono rendersi conto di tale natura e accettare che "alla fine poi poveretti che ci possono fare se son senza cervello?meno male che ci siamo noi superiori mentalmente e comprensive a sarvarli da loro stessi"....Ma sentirsi accompagnate per tutta la vita da un ectoplasma non è  triste?


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diletta, grazie per la solidarietà, ma non siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
> 
> Non ho mai ragionato in termini di territorio e di possesso, tant'è che il tradimento si è potuto materializzare anche grazie al quasi infinito raggio d'azione individuale. Non so se lei rosichi quanto, più o meno di me, ma la mia componente razionale mi suggerisce di continuo che non è affatto importante saperlo. Magari sta ancora incassando il colpo o forse se ne è già fatta una ragione e viaggia in altri lidi, chi lo sa, e che valenza può avere nella mia vita? Zero e porto zero, lo so, ma è ancora qualcosa di bruttissimo e indefinito che mi fa parlare e pensare in termini negativi della sua persona. Spero che mi passi presto e che riesca a concentrarmi meglio su cosa davvero è importante.



ma neanch'io ho mai ragionato in questi termini, infatti usando la ragione non è ammissibile il concetto di possesso e qui siamo tutti quanti d'accordo.
I sentimenti, però, vanno per conto loro e, ripeto, chi ama davvero in maniera molto forte NON vuole assolutamente che il proprio uomo (o donna) sia di qualcunaltro e non dirmi che questo non esprime un' idea di possesso, di cosa solo nostra.
Altrimenti, ce la stiamo anche un po' a raccontare...


----------



## Darty (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho mai dato della zoccola  e similari alla ex amante di Mattia, non perché io sia politicamente corretta, manco per niente, ma proprio non mi è venuto in mente.
> Lei da subito, è stata nulla per me.
> Eppure veniva a casa mia a cena con il compagno.
> Eppure era ed è la segreteria di Mattia.
> ...


Accidenti Tebe...alla faccia della punta dell'iceberg...sul grassetto, hai perfettamente ragione. Io però ancora non riesco a smettere...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini e nello specifico tuo marito,sono incapaci di intendere e di volere....Tu te li immagini come degli ectoplasmi che appena trovano un corpo comodo si "appoggiano"...E le donne sposate con sti cosi devono rendersi conto di tale natura e accettare che "alla fine poi poveretti che ci possono fare se son senza cervello?meno male che ci siamo noi superiori mentalmente e comprensive a sarvarli da loro stessi"....Ma sentirsi accompagnate per tutta la vita da un ectoplasma non è triste?


Come va col biker?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> a) mi confondo perfino i nick, figuriamoci se posso capire qualcosa di qualcuno che vada oltre qualche post letto; ne ho focalizzato solo qualcuno e qualche traccia della sua storia, niente di più;
> 
> ...


dispiace anche a me, se l'ho fatto.
e in merito al punto 1: secondo me puoi trovare molto materiale con cui confrontarti leggendo e conoscendo le storie di donne che sono rimaste e hanno deciso di ricostruire dopo il tradimento
divì, tebe, diletta, disincantata sono i nick che mi vengono in mente lì per lì.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho esaurito i verdi, peccato non potertelo dare.
> 
> 
> Vedi mary, ognuno di noi ha una sua identità ben definita. Questa si conosce sul serio attraverso delle esperienze che fanno uscire la nostra identità, a volte somiglia a quella che pensavamo di avere, a volte è nuova, totalmente nuova da stupirci. Tu come io, come altri, leggiamo quello che  si scrive o ci scrivono, nessuno però può mettersi nei panni tuoi, miei o di altri. La nostra identità fa i conti con qualcosa che nonostante non è assolutamente così grave, è grave nel momento in cui si attraversa l'esperienza, il tradimento cioè. Tu devi viverlo, lo vivi e lo vivrai soltanto in una maniera, nell'unica maniera consentita, l'errore..! errore che non è tale nel momento in cui lo vivi, è soltanto il tuo muoverti attraverso la tua persona, la tua identità, il tuo sentire. In questo caso l'errore va a farsi fottere perchè tu hai bisogno di sfogarti, hai bisogno di sbagliare, hai bisogno di vivere il tuo percorso, e' il tuo percorso..!
> ...


Standing ovation. :bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini e nello specifico tuo marito,sono incapaci di intendere e di volere....Tu te li immagini come degli ectoplasmi che appena trovano un corpo comodo si "appoggiano"...E le donne sposate con sti cosi devono rendersi conto di tale natura e accettare che "alla fine poi poveretti che ci possono fare se son senza cervello?meno male che ci siamo noi superiori mentalmente e comprensive a sarvarli da loro stessi"....Ma sentirsi accompagnate per tutta la vita da un ectoplasma non è  triste?


Me lo chiedo anche io...


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come va col biker?


Benissimo.Da tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini e nello specifico tuo marito,sono incapaci di intendere e di volere....Tu te li immagini come degli ectoplasmi che appena trovano un corpo comodo si "appoggiano"...E le donne sposate con sti cosi devono rendersi conto di tale natura e accettare che "alla fine poi poveretti che ci possono fare se son senza cervello?meno male che ci siamo noi superiori mentalmente e comprensive a sarvarli da loro stessi"....Ma sentirsi accompagnate per tutta la vita da un ectoplasma non è  triste?





Nicka ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo anche io...


Evidentemente per Diletta è valido il "Meglio male accompagnate che sole".
L'importante è che sia serena (cosa di cui personalmente dubito, ma non faccio testo).


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benissimo.Da tutti i punti di vista



Urgono dettagli...


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Evidentemente per Diletta è valido il "Meglio male accompagnate che sole".
> L'importante è che sia serena (cosa di cui personalmente dubito, ma non faccio testo).


Non lo sgnuna fa le proprie scelte.Se sta bene lei stanno bene tutti.Se sta bene....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini e nello specifico tuo marito,sono incapaci di intendere e di volere....Tu te li immagini come degli ectoplasmi che appena trovano un corpo comodo si "appoggiano"...E le donne sposate con sti cosi devono rendersi conto di tale natura e accettare che "alla fine poi poveretti che ci possono fare se son senza cervello?meno male che ci siamo noi superiori mentalmente e comprensive a sarvarli da loro stessi"....*Ma sentirsi accompagnate per tutta la vita da un ectoplasma non è  triste?*



eratò, c'è chi se lo sceglie così apposta
apposta non tanto sul piano razionale, ma per una serie imprecisata di motivi che vanno dal rendere più facile la convivenza all'esaltare la propria immagine.
vai a capire.
l'importante è che sia una scelta che risponde al tuo bisogno. perché ci sono individui per cui vivere bene significa proprio questo, veder colmati in modo rassicurante  i propri bisogni, soprattutto se non riconosciuti a livello razionale.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Urgono dettagli...


Ci sa fare si....Che poi la cosa più  bella?Viene naturale da entrambe le partiSto bene:up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sa fare si....Che poi la cosa più  bella?Viene naturale da entrambe le partiSto bene:up:


Mi fa molto piacere...


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non voglio giudicare a nessuno,son situazioni complicate che chi ha vissuto conosce bene,tra fasi di rabbia,rassegnazione,amore,odio,vendetta a tratti....Troppe emozioni tutte insieme e non ci vuole molto a costruire una realtà propria nella quale crogiolarsi.Non a caso esiste la terapia di coppia.Ma se lo scopo è  quello di ricostruire l'esame di coscienza va fatto per forza da entrambe le parti *affrontando anche gli elementi più  dolorosi tra cui" mi ha tradita perche l'ha VOLUTO fare e quei momenti desiderava a lei e non a me.Non era lei che era meglio o peggio.Voleva lei che era diversa da me*.Voglio rimanere e ripartire perché c'è un rapporto da recuperare?Bene.Partiamo da zero.Non voglio rimanere?Addio".Poche parole e semplici.... (forse troppo poche)



è questo il nocciolo. Bella ferita narcisistica. Va affrontata, digerita e poi si passa oltre, con o senza l'altra persona. 
Ma li si deve a un certo punto perdonare, che non si "siano accontentati" solo di noi. Sennò non se ne esce. Il mito dell'esclusività e inviolabilità della coppia per 20, 30 etc anni la vedo duretta. Lo so che sarebbe bello (oddio, ci sarebbe anche da pensare) Ma quasi tutti gli essere umani non siamo così. 

Poi c'è il sottolineato in rosso: verissimo. A un certo punto si perdona l'altro e ci si perdona noi stessi, per il nostro cambiamento, per la nostra perdita dell'innocenza diciamo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Evidentemente per Diletta è valido il "Meglio male accompagnate che sole".
> L'importante è che sia serena (cosa di cui personalmente dubito, ma non faccio testo).



Secondo me al momento non fai testo, nella storia e nel sentire qualcosa su Diletta.

Poi capire Diletta non è che ci vuole poi tanto. Diletta ha un marito, no? E' stata tradita dal marito, no? 

Per Diletta gli uomini attraverso l'esperienza che ha avuto, attraverso la lettura del forum, attraverso situazioni che lei conosce, ragionano col cazzo. Chiaro semplice e direi lampante.

Poi, personalmente posso quotare Diletta quando dice che gli uomini ragionano col pisello, tutti i giorni vedo questo, tutti i giorni o quasi vedo e sento di situazioni strane, la maggior parte le situazioni strane sono quei discorsi che tra uomini si fanno. Il tutto equivale a dare ragione a Diletta. Sempre personalmente posso dire ma stavolta supporre che per le donne sia uguale, sicuramente in modalità diversa, seguendo percorsi diversi. Ma si sa... qua dentro siamo tutti angeli e quello che scrive su un forum di tradimento Diletta, oddio quanto è strano.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eratò, c'è chi se lo sceglie così apposta
> apposta non tanto sul piano razionale, ma per una serie imprecisata di motivi che vanno dal rendere più facile la convivenza all'esaltare la propria immagine.
> vai a capire.
> l'importante è che sia una scelta che risponde al tuo bisogno. perché ci sono individui per cui vivere bene significa proprio questo, veder colmati in modo rassicurante  i propri bisogni, soprattutto se non riconosciuti a livello razionale.


Infatti.Poco fa l'ho detto...se sta bene lei.Non voglio giudicare le scelte di Diletta.Ma io al posto suo non sarei riuscita a fermarmi e a pensare che se lui mi ha tradita era solo perchè "debole"...Punto di vista personalissimo ovviamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti.Poco fa l'ho detto...se sta bene lei.Non voglio giudicare le scelte di Diletta.Ma io al posto suo* non sarei riuscita a fermarmi e a pensare che se lui mi ha tradita era solo perchè "debole"*...Punto di vista personalissimo ovviamente.



neanch'io. ma evidentemente perché abbiamo avuto a che fare con un uomo scelto implicitamente per certe caratteristiche di forza e decisionalità (non so se riesco a spiegarmi)


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me al momento non fai testo, nella storia e nel sentire qualcosa su Diletta.
> 
> Poi capire Diletta non è che ci vuole poi tanto. Diletta ha un marito, no? E' stata tradita dal marito, no?
> 
> ...


Guarda che dire che gli uomini ragionano col pisello non è  vero ed è  pericoloso ammetterlo perché  1) si perde il punto più  importante :la condizione di coppia.A che serve comunicare e parlare se tanto il marito è  incapace di intendere e di volere?È  debole.Alla prossima occasione lo potrà  rifare.E la moglie lo "perdonerà" nonostante la sofferenza perché  "poverino,non sa ragionare".Meglio a ' sto punto un patto chiaro: mi piace scopare in giro,ti metto al corrente e niente seghe mentali
2)pensarsi superiori e più  forti in coppia è  deleterio....più  che moglie/marito sembrano mamma/figlio.


----------



## angela (24 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io, ho ricevuto pugni e calci da mia moglie e sappi che non servono a nulla.......
> E guardarlo per com'è il traditore?
> L'imperfezione rende una cosa di maggior valore.
> L'errore ci può stare, forse l'accettarlo NO!
> ...


Ciao, che vuol dire sono più di due anni che aspetto mia moglie ora vado a testa alta?


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> neanch'io. ma evidentemente perché abbiamo avuto a che fare con un uomo scelto implicitamente per certe caratteristiche di forza e decisionalità (non so se riesco a spiegarmi)


Hai ragione:up:


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me al momento non fai testo, nella storia e nel sentire qualcosa su Diletta.
> 
> Poi capire Diletta non è che ci vuole poi tanto. Diletta ha un marito, no? E' stata tradita dal marito, no?
> 
> ...


Limite mio sicuramente, ma spesso e volentieri non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire.

Per me leggere Diletta è strano, sì. Non è strano leggere le reazioni di altre donne, tradite come lei. Questione di affinità, forse.
È strano leggere nero su bianco che hai una scarsa opinione della persona che hai accanto, ma che tutto sommato te la tieni perché tanto sono tutti uguali. A parte che questa generalizzazione lascia il tempo che trova, sprecare la propria vita compatendo il povero partner deficiente non deve essere proprio il massimo.
Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me al momento non fai testo, nella storia e nel sentire qualcosa su Diletta.
> 
> Poi capire Diletta non è che ci vuole poi tanto. Diletta ha un marito, no? E' stata tradita dal marito, no?
> 
> ...


per me non è per nulla strano quello che lei scrive.
diletta ha scelto un uomo e uno stare in coppia attinenti alla sua indole e conforme ai suoi bisogni PRIMA del tradimento.
si è scelta un uomo che ragiona col pisello


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Limite mio sicuramente, ma spesso e volentieri non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Per me leggere Diletta è strano, sì. Non è strano leggere le reazioni di altre donne, tradite come lei. Questione di affinità, forse.
> È strano leggere nero su bianco che hai una scarsa opinione della persona che hai accanto, ma che tutto sommato te la tieni perché tanto sono tutti uguali. A parte che questa generalizzazione lascia il tempo che trova, sprecare la propria vita compatendo il povero partner deficiente non deve essere proprio il massimo.
> Per me, ovviamente.



Mi dispiace se non riesco a spiegarmi.

Tu hai tradito? sei stata tradita? Entrambi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Limite mio sicuramente, ma spesso e volentieri non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Per me leggere Diletta è strano, sì. Non è strano leggere le reazioni di altre donne, tradite come lei. Questione di affinità, forse.
> È strano leggere nero su bianco che hai una scarsa opinione della persona che hai accanto, ma che tutto sommato *te la tieni* *perché tanto sono tutti uguali. *A parte che questa generalizzazione lascia il tempo che trova, sprecare la propria vita compatendo il povero partner deficiente non deve essere proprio il massimo.
> Per me, ovviamente.



questa è la motivazione a favore del *pubblico* (leggasi: suo contesto sociale, culturale e familiare)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ho resistito!!


rosso



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tu stai con un perfetto minchione al quale pagheresti le puttane non è colpa di nessuno, men che meno degli "uomini" intesi come genere maschile dell'umanità. Oh. Non è che per "scusare" lui affossi tutti, eh. Che cazzo di ragionamento è? Ma poi, soprattutto, da quale esperienza arriva visto che tu di uomini non ne hai conosciuto nessuno? Ma vai far catechismo in parrocchia, dai.



verde


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benissimo.Da tutti i punti di vista


alé.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se non riesco a spiegarmi.
> 
> Tu hai tradito? sei stata tradita? Entrambi?


Non ho detto che non riesci a spiegarti, ma che io non capisco. 
Entrambi, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Limite mio sicuramente, ma spesso e volentieri non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Per me leggere Diletta è strano, sì. Non è strano leggere le reazioni di altre donne, tradite come lei. Questione di affinità, forse.
> È strano leggere nero su bianco che hai una scarsa opinione della persona che hai accanto, ma che tutto sommato te la tieni perché tanto sono tutti uguali. A parte che questa generalizzazione lascia il tempo che trova, sprecare la propria vita compatendo il povero partner deficiente non deve essere proprio il massimo.
> Per me, ovviamente.



anche per me


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me non è per nulla strano quello che lei scrive.
> diletta ha scelto un uomo e uno stare in coppia attinenti alla sua indole e conforme ai suoi bisogni PRIMA del tradimento.
> si è scelta un uomo che ragiona col pisello





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la motivazione a favore del *pubblico* (leggasi: suo contesto sociale, culturale e familiare)


quoto


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me non è per nulla strano quello che lei scrive.
> diletta ha scelto un uomo e uno stare in coppia attinenti alla sua indole e conforme ai suoi bisogni PRIMA del tradimento.
> si è scelta un uomo che ragiona col pisello


E infatti sarebbe auspicabile che lei dicesse "ho scelto un uomo che ragiona col pisello, ma è lui e solo lui a farlo, non tutti"
Che poi ce ne siano a ragionare così mi pare pacifico, ma che non lo siano tutti mi sembra più ragionevole.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che dire che gli uomini ragionano col pisello non è  vero ed è  pericoloso ammetterlo perché  1) si perde il punto più  importante :la condizione di coppia.A che serve comunicare e parlare se tanto il marito è  incapace di intendere e di volere?È  debole.Alla prossima occasione lo potrà  rifare.E la moglie lo "perdonerà" nonostante la sofferenza perché  "poverino,non sa ragionare".Meglio a ' sto punto un patto chiaro: mi piace scopare in giro,ti metto al corrente e niente seghe mentali
> 2)pensarsi superiori e più  forti in coppia è  deleterio....più  che moglie/marito sembrano mamma/figlio.



La risposta che posso darti io è questa: ora tu, marito/moglie, da questo momento ritieniti libero di ragionare col pisello o con la vulva, perchè io adesso ho un'altra dimensione a cui dare conto. Poi, se tu marito/moglie ritieni di essere riuscito a capire che gli ormoni sei adesso capace di tenerli a bada, riconquistami, io sono qua. 

Ma io non sono Diletta, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti sarebbe auspicabile che lei dicesse "ho scelto un uomo che ragiona col pisello, ma è lui e solo lui a farlo, non tutti"
> Che poi ce ne siano a ragionare così mi pare pacifico, ma che non lo siano tutti mi sembra più ragionevole.


che te lo dico a fare: quoto


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

non è che ha scelto uno che ragiona col pisello. 
Si è ritrovata a scoprire che è uno che ragiona così. 
Da lì, ha cambiato la sua visione sociale ... 
Che forse già tendeva, ok. Ma non credeva che il suo uomo ne facesse parte ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti sarebbe auspicabile che lei dicesse "ho scelto un uomo che ragiona col pisello, ma è lui e solo lui a farlo, non tutti"
> Che poi ce ne siano a ragionare così mi pare pacifico, ma che non lo siano tutti mi sembra più ragionevole.


mah.
auspicabile per chi?
per noi? che ce ne frega?
per se stessa sì, ma ormai ha deciso di restare con il marito, pertanto questo è.
diletta si racconta una cosa che storicamente ha sempre retto.
regge anche per diletta, tutto qua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti *sarebbe auspicabile che lei dicesse* "ho scelto un uomo che ragiona col pisello, ma è lui e solo lui a farlo, non tutti"
> Che poi ce ne siano a ragionare così mi pare pacifico, ma che non lo siano tutti mi sembra più ragionevole.


concordo, ma forse la sua scelta è data da motivazioni che non riesce ad ammettere neanche con se stessa.
quindi dovrebbe fare un lungo lavoro per arrivare lì dove tu dici


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non riesci a spiegarti, ma che io non capisco.
> *Entrambi, sì.*


Vedi, col neretto hai quotato Diletta. Magari Diletta ( ma non credo si riferisca totalmente agli uomini) parla di uomini, e guarda caso lei è una donna tradita da un uomo. Tu invece con la risposta del neretto hai messo nella bilancia uomini e donne. Non perchè lo hai confermato tu o perchè lo sto scrivendo io, solamente perchè nella vita il tradimento è una costante e presenza inquietante.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è la motivazione a favore del *pubblico* (leggasi: suo contesto sociale, culturale e familiare)


Bravissima.Questa storia del "devi fare pazienza,gli uomini son così,come bambini deboli e a volte viziati,è  la donna che tiene in piedi la famiglia" l'ho sentita molte volte,la chiamo luogo comune ormai.Come quella altra storia che narra che se una tradisce è  perche disprezza e non ama il compagno e si sta preparando a lasciarlo.Direi che le sfumature sono tante quante le persone sulla terra e se ragioniamo per luoghi comuni non ne usciamo più  e riduciamo il rapporto uomo/donna in 1 sola dimensione dove il confronto perde di valore e di senso.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diletta, *non credo riuscirò mai ad accettare, facendo in modo che mi tocchi il meno possibile, che il mio uomo sia un pirla qualsiasi senza capacità di intendere e di volere.* Forse si vive meglio operando una scelta simile, ma dev'essere nelle proprie corde, non si può inventarselo da un giorno all'altro per sopravvivere.
> 
> Mi fa sorridere l'espressione "buona occasione"; se si sta costruendo qualcosa che vale tante vite (quelle dei due componenti una coppia e quella dei figli) che peso ha l'occasione di farsi qualche scopata col primo troione disponibile? Le buone occasioni da cogliere sono quelle per le quali *si sceglie *di dare valore a ciò che fonda la propria vita, non quelle raccattabili in ogni dove.



Ma di fatto è così...e pensaci bene, altrimenti non tradirebbe nessuno.
Un tradimento è difficilmente ragionato, ci si lascia prendere la mano e ci si ritrova impelagati, ma l'inizio è dato sempre da una occasione che capita, da una situazione fortuita.
Ho esagerato a dipingere l'altra metà del cielo come degli inetti incapaci di intendere e di volere (anch'io mi faccio prendere la mano!) ma non dimentichiamoci che quando un'occasione capita in un periodo di vulnerabilità, di difficoltà personale e di coppia, quindi di debolezza, può diventare un'impresa dire di NO.
E' anche questione di momenti, di fortuna direi anche.
Per me la discriminante che fa la differenza è se il traditore si ravvede e si riprende.
Qui sì che parliamo di essere umano pensante e maturo, di colui che sa discernere e capire l'immane cazzata che ha fatto e adoperarsi per porvi rimedio, che altro non è che chiudere immediatamente.
In questo caso ci si può lavorare sopra e impegnarsi in una ricostruzione, a tradimento reiterato la vedo dura...ma questo, ovviamente, per me.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mah.
> auspicabile per chi?
> per noi? che ce ne frega?
> per se stessa sì, ma ormai ha deciso di restare con il marito, pertanto questo è.
> ...


Bè certo, intendevo che lo dicesse per se stessa...
E' che non mi piace molto leggere generalizzazioni, cosa che Diletta fa spesso e volentieri.
Se pensare che tutti gli uomini sono dei porci incapaci di intendere e di volere a lei fa stare bene allora buon per lei.
Ma se altre persone le vogliono far notare che non sono tutti così saranno libere di farlo.
Ognuno poi continua a vivere nelle proprie convinzioni...e per fortuna aggiungo!


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tu stai con un perfetto minchione al quale pagheresti le puttane non è colpa di nessuno, men che meno degli "uomini" intesi come genere maschile dell'umanità. Oh. Non è che per "scusare" lui affossi tutti, eh. Che cazzo di ragionamento è? Ma poi, soprattutto, da quale esperienza arriva visto che *tu di uomini non ne hai conosciuto nessuno?* Ma vai far catechismo in parrocchia, dai.




Carino, non è che per conoscere bene un uomo bisogna per forza passare dal letto!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carino, non è che per conoscere bene un uomo bisogna per forza passare dal letto!


non credo che intendesse andarci a letto, intendeva dire che semplicemente non hai avuto mai relazioni con altri uomini. relazioni sentimentali, ecco.
gli uomini non sono tutti così, diletta, so che ti sei autoconvinta di questa cosa e certo non ti farò cambiare idea io, ma semplicemente non lo sono.
tuo marito non ti ha tradito e mentito perché è un "uomo" ma perché è lui che lo ha fatto.
ma vabbé, lasciamo andare.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi, col neretto hai quotato Diletta. Magari Diletta ( ma non credo si riferisca totalmente agli uomini) parla di uomini, e guarda caso lei è una donna tradita da un uomo. Tu invece con la risposta del neretto hai messo nella bilancia uomini e donne. Non perchè lo hai confermato tu o perchè lo sto scrivendo io, solamente perchè nella vita il tradimento è una costante e presenza inquietante.


In che senso quoto Diletta?
Io non penso minimamente che il mio compagno sia uno che ragioni con il pisello e che aspetti l'occasione buona per tradirmi.  
C'erano tutte le condizioni necessarie perché succedesse, sia per lui che per me, e infatti è successo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.

Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni? 
Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto? 

Bastonatemi ora, tanto so che cercate l'occasione e non ve ne fotte nulla se sapete bene che non intendo offendere.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> bravissima.......*se poi il fedifrago fa un proprio percorso personale, costruttivo (indipendentemente dal fatto che continui a piacergli la fregna*....anche alle mogli fedeli garba molto il pisello....per lo meno per me è così), *allora magari se ne può riparlare, altrimenti ARIA...e non c'è sputo che tenga*....




Bravissima, hai centrato il punto!  :up:
Noi siamo a questo stadio e i patti sono quelli che hai detto tu (ARIA) senza pensarci neanche un nanosecondo in caso di altro scivolone nei secoli dei secoli!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.
> 
> Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni?
> Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto?
> ...


io non ho capito che vuoi dire.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> In che senso quoto Diletta?
> Io non penso minimamente che il mio compagno sia uno che ragioni con il pisello e che aspetti l'occasione buona per tradirmi.
> C'erano tutte le condizioni necessarie perché succedesse, sia per lui che per me, e infatti è successo.


Ma il concetto non passa dal pensare che il proprio uomo ragiona col pisello, il concetto passa nel momento in cui accade. Ma è soltanto una maniera di dire, è chiaro che non tutti gli uomini o tutte le donne ragionano con i propri organi genitali, soprattutto (spero) dopo essere approdati qua. O attraverso il tradimento che presume crescita e maturità.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non ho capito che vuoi dire.


Nemmeno io :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.
> 
> Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni?
> Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto?
> ...


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.
> 
> Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni?
> Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto?
> ...


non intendi offendere forse, ma non hai coraggio per dire le cose chiare e tonde, ma per allusioni. Mia opinione eh, data da fuori di certe dinamiche ma da spettatrice.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.
> 
> Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni?
> Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto?
> ...


ho capito


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non intendi offendere forse, ma non hai coraggio per dire le cose chiare e tonde, ma per allusioni. Mia opinione eh, data da fuori di certe dinamiche ma da spettatrice.


ma quidi tu hai capito che vuol dire?
drusy, te prego, mi spieghi?


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

però, non è che non si soffermano solo in certi luoghi, che potrebbe corrispondere ad un certo modo di essere. Neanche su temi di attualità, di cucina, di musica ecc. ... e questo può dipendere da più cose: mancanza di tempo, di interesse in generale o modo di essere o avere la fissa con il tradimento. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma quidi tu hai capito che vuol dire?
> drusy, te prego, mi spieghi?


io capisco normalmente fischi per fiaschi, ma qua credo di aver capito... perdi colpi amorina


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inteso che quando scrivo scrivo perchè sento alcune cose dentro e scrivo.
> 
> Ora so che apparirò poco modesto e anche irritante e presuntuoso, ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè Diletta o circe etc non scrivono mai in alcune sezioni?
> Avete presente quelle sezioni da bar dove tra un culo e l'altro ci si sfranta a vicenda? Tipo quello che succede nella realtà cioè, battutine scherzose. Ci stanno eh, eccome se ci stanno, avoglia se ci stanno. Si mi piacerebbe leggere mia moglie qua dentro in quelle battutine scherzose. Forse che la realtà passa anche attraverso il forum e non c'è ne rendiamo conto?
> ...


Non ho capito


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io capisco normalmente fischi per fiaschi, ma qua credo di aver capito... perdi colpi amorina


oggi è una giornata di merda, ho avuto una serie di cattive notizie una dietro l'altra. :\ultimo sta dicendo che in forum si dicono cose volgari e quindi circe e diletta non scrivono altrove?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carino, non è che per conoscere bene un uomo bisogna per forza passare dal letto!


Infatti, tu passa prima dal prete e dallo psicologo, che ne sanno a pacchi. Il prete poi.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> oggi è una giornata di merda, ho avuto una serie di cattive notizie una dietro l'altra. :\ultimo sta dicendo che in forum si dicono cose volgari e quindi circe e diletta non scrivono altrove?


è che siamo scurrili, molto scurrili :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma di fatto è così...e pensaci bene, altrimenti non tradirebbe nessuno.
> Un tradimento è difficilmente ragionato, ci si lascia prendere la mano e ci si ritrova impelagati, ma l'inizio è dato sempre da una occasione che capita, da una situazione fortuita.
> *Ho esagerato a dipingere l'altra metà del cielo come degli inetti incapaci di intendere e di volere (anch'io mi faccio prendere la mano!) ma non dimentichiamoci che quando un'occasione capita in un periodo di vulnerabilità, di difficoltà personale e di coppia, quindi di debolezza, può diventare un'impresa dire di NO.
> E' anche questione di momenti, di fortuna direi anche.
> ...


Eccerto. Quindi TUO MARITO (non tutti gli uomini, che non conosci, MA TUO MARITO) prima era una bestia senza cervello che spruzzava sperma in ogni pertugio capitasse. Poi ad un certo momento si è RAVVEDUTO e come nella paroabola del Figlio Prodigo e tornato alla casa del Padre (che saresti tu), il quale PADRE (sempre tu) però non dimentica che sotto sotto è una BESTIA SBORRANTE, e quindi che ogni tanto deve FICCARE QUALCUNA. E, conscio di questo, all'occorrenza gli pagherebbe LE PUTTANE. Perchè si sa, l'uomo è così. Molto cristiano in effetti. Roba proprio da sermone domenicale: LA PARABOLA DEL PADRE E DELLE PUTTANE SBORRATE.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> è che siamo scurrili, molto scurrili :singleeye:


Temo d'essere appena stato scurrilissimo.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo d'essere appena stato scurrilissimo.


ecco, poi non scrivono più in Amore e Sesso... tanto in Confessionale c'è di tutto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Voi*



drusilla ha detto:


> è che siamo scurrili, molto scurrili :singleeye:


Voi siete scurrili,io no.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi siete scurrili,io no.


tu sei un poeta (maudit) e lo sai.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Accidenti Tebe...alla faccia della punta dell'iceberg...sul grassetto, hai perfettamente ragione. Io però ancora non riesco a smettere...


Cosa ti tiene ancorata alla rabbia?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> tu sei un poeta (maudit) e lo sai.


La mia poesia è scurrile,ma sempre poesia.Non amo la volgarità gratuita.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto. Quindi TUO MARITO (non tutti gli uomini, che non conosci, MA TUO MARITO) prima era una bestia senza cervello che spruzzava sperma in ogni pertugio capitasse. Poi ad un certo momento si è RAVVEDUTO e come nella paroabola del Figlio Prodigo e tornato alla casa del Padre (che saresti tu), il quale PADRE (sempre tu) però non dimentica che sotto sotto è una BESTIA SBORRANTE, e quindi che ogni tanto deve FICCARE QUALCUNA. E, conscio di questo, all'occorrenza gli pagherebbe LE PUTTANE. Perchè si sa, l'uomo è così. Molto cristiano in effetti. Roba proprio da sermone domenicale: LA PARABOLA DEL PADRE E DELLE PUTTANE SBORRATE.


Caspita Jb!


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che ha scelto uno che ragiona col pisello.
> Si è ritrovata a scoprire che è uno che ragiona così.
> ...


Però dice che tutti sono così, non il suo.
Ed è una palese minchiata ( scusa diletta)


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che ha scelto uno che ragiona col pisello.
> Si è ritrovata a scoprire che è uno che ragiona così.
> ...


Sarà per questo che faccio dei ragionoamenti enormi e profondi?


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però dice che tutti sono così, non il suo.
> Ed è una palese minchiata ( scusa diletta)


Il fare di tutta un'erba un fascio è tipico di chi si affida solo ed esclusivamente al proprio vissuto, senza guardare a un palmo dal naso...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita Jb!


Eh, ma tanto è. Sostanzialmente lei scrive quello. Non è che si riferisce ad altro. Anzi, ti dirò di più: oltre riferirsi a tutti gli uomini come se fossero il marito, lei a quello (cioè al marito) non solo pagherebbe le puttane, o escort o che, ma tollererebbe anche l'eventuale sesso con altre (al punto di riderci sopra con lui. E non scherzo affatto) purchè il marito fosse abbastanza "furbo" da non innamorarsene. E, purtroppo, non è che m'invento nulla, che Diletta sta roba l'ha scritta ovunque. Quindi, quando leggete qualcosa di suo, tenete ben presente che proviene da una che tra prete e psicologo e marito furbo ha completamente fuso il cervello.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma tanto è. Sostanzialmente lei scrive quello. Non è che si riferisce ad altro. Anzi, ti dirò di più: oltre riferirsi a tutti gli uomini come se fossero il marito, lei a quello (cioè al marito) non solo pagherebbe le puttane, o escort o che, ma tollererebbe anche l'eventuale sesso con altre (al punto di riderci sopra con lui. E non scherzo affatto) purchè il marito fosse abbastanza "furbo" da non innamorarsene. E, purtroppo, non è che m'invento nulla, che Diletta sta roba l'ha scritta ovunque. Quindi, quando leggete qualcosa di suo, tenete ben presente che proviene da una che tra prete e psicologo e marito furbo ha completamente fuso il cervello.


È questa l'impressione che dà anche a me e spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carino, non è che per conoscere bene un uomo bisogna per forza passare dal letto!


se nomini il loro organo riproduttivo come sede delle capacità intellettive, e di conseguenza dell'animo/a, sì.
Per forza.
Ragionassero col cervello basterebbe parlare.
Questa è logica, mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

vabbè ma se alla Diletta tutti gli uomini sembrano così, avrà i suoi motivi, e non credo che dipendano solo dal marito & compagni di merende...forse dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuta, chissà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se alla Diletta tutti gli uomini sembrano così, avrà i suoi motivi, e non credo che dipendano solo dal marito & compagni di merende...forse dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuta, chissà


Che è quello che voleva dire ultimo.
Però, e quoto te solo per comodità, sarebbe l'ennesima giustificazione. Nel nostro punto di vista, in realtà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma tanto è. Sostanzialmente lei scrive quello. Non è che si riferisce ad altro. Anzi, ti dirò di più: oltre riferirsi a tutti gli uomini come se fossero il marito, lei a quello (cioè al marito) non solo pagherebbe le puttane, o escort o che, ma tollererebbe anche l'eventuale sesso con altre (al punto di riderci sopra con lui. E non scherzo affatto) purchè il marito fosse abbastanza "furbo" da non innamorarsene. E, purtroppo, non è che m'invento nulla, che Diletta sta roba l'ha scritta ovunque. Quindi, quando leggete qualcosa di suo, tenete ben presente che proviene da una che tra prete e psicologo e marito furbo ha completamente fuso il cervello.


No. La "pensava" così anche prima e non a caso si è scelto proprio quell'esemplare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se alla Diletta tutti gli uomini sembrano così, avrà i suoi motivi, e non credo che dipendano solo dal marito & compagni di merende...forse dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuta, chissà


ma se qualcuno mi fa notare che il mio punto di vista è parziale, come lo è per tutti, non ci rido sopra.
Il rifiuto di accettare si chiama negazione, a casa mia.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che è quello che voleva dire ultimo.
> Però, e quoto te solo per comodità, sarebbe l'ennesima giustificazione. Nel nostro punto di vista, in realtà.


ma i motivi quali sono, se ci sono?


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se alla Diletta tutti gli uomini sembrano così, avrà i suoi motivi, e non credo che dipendano solo dal marito & compagni di merende...forse dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuta, chissà


Quello che dice Diletta è soggettivo.La verità è  che NON tutti gli uomini son così.Inutile giustificare le cazzate del proprio marito esclamando "tanto tutti gli uomini son deboli,pensano col pisello e blablabla".


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che dice Diletta è soggettivo.La verità è  che NON tutti gli uomini son così.Inutile giustificare le cazzate del proprio marito esclamando "tanto tutti gli uomini son deboli,pensano col pisello e blablabla".


lo so, mi domandavo da che altro potrebbe dipendere, oltre che dal marito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che dice Diletta è soggettivo.La verità è  che NON tutti gli uomini son così.Inutile giustificare le cazzate del proprio marito esclamando "tanto tutti gli uomini son deboli,pensano col pisello e blablabla".


È inutile, ma più facile per lei.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che dice Diletta è soggettivo.La verità è  che NON tutti gli uomini son così.Inutile giustificare le cazzate del proprio marito esclamando "tanto tutti gli uomini son deboli,pensano col pisello e blablabla".


La verità è bellissima ma talvolta pesante da accettare.   Per Diletta è proprio inaccettabile,quindi per sopravvivere ha bisogno di una realtà virtuale in cui tutti gli uomini sono guidati dal belino.

perchè è l'unico modo che ha per ricostruire quel guscio che il marito le ha rotto e senza il quale non sa vivere.

Credo davvero che inveirla non serva a niente.    lei ha fisicamente bisogno dell'autoinganno che il marito l'ha aiutata a costruire,senza dubbio anche per convenienza sua.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se qualcuno mi fa notare che il mio punto di vista è parziale, come lo è per tutti, non ci rido sopra.
> Il rifiuto di accettare si chiama negazione, a casa mia.


ma più che altro lei sembra applicare la logica del metodo induttivo, cioè dal particolare al generale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma i motivi quali sono, se ci sono?


I motivi che gliel'hanno fatto scegliere come marito. Come dicevo sopra probabilmente sono oscuri anche a lei e solo con un lavoro approfondito di conoscenza potrebbero emergere.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> lo so, mi domandavo da che altro potrebbe dipendere, oltre che dal marito...


Generalizzare e semplificare è  il modo meno doloroso per affrontare tutto quello che risulta stonato senza approfondire per davvero ed dv vitando di andare in crisi.È  un po' come prendersela con l'amante ripetendo che lei ha fatto la troia e non con il con il marito che ha fatto lo stronzo..È  la soluzione meno dolorosa e risulta piu conveniente.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *I motivi che gliel'hanno fatto scegliere come marito.* Come dicevo sopra probabilmente sono oscuri anche a lei e solo con un lavoro approfondito di conoscenza potrebbero emergere.



non credo: mi pare di ricordare che i tradimenti siano stati un fulmine a ciel sereno per lei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> La verità è bellissima ma talvolta pesante da accettare.   Per Diletta è proprio inaccettabile,quindi per sopravvivere ha bisogno di una realtà virtuale in cui tutti gli uomini sono guidati dal belino.
> 
> perchè è l'unico modo che ha per ricostruire quel guscio che il marito le ha rotto e senza il quale non sa vivere.
> 
> Credo davvero che inveirla non serva a niente.    lei ha fisicamente bisogno dell'autoinganno che il marito l'ha aiutata a costruire,senza dubbio anche per convenienza sua.


Anche tu a mio avviso cadi nell'errore di pensare che i motivi siano legati al tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo: mi pare di ricordare che i tradimenti siano stati un fulmine a ciel sereno per lei


Sì, forse per la sua parte razionale lo sono stati.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Generalizzare e semplificare è  il modo meno doloroso per affrontare tutto quello che risulta stonato senza approfondire per davvero ed dv vitando di andare in crisi.È  un po' come prendersela con l'amante ripetendo che lei ha fatto la troia e non con il con il marito che ha fatto lo stronzo..È  la soluzione meno dolorosa e risulta piu conveniente.


boh secondo me è si è più portati a generalizzare con l'esperienza, che però sembra essere il metodo (deduttivo) opposto a quello che usa lei


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche tu a mio avviso cadi nell'errore di pensare che i motivi siano legati al tradimento.


io credo che i motivi siano legati alla Diletta's way of life.   il tradimento è l'evento imprevisto che ha rotto l'incanto ed esattamente come Circe sta cercando di ricostruire quell'illusione.

solo che i gusci rotti,se tenti di ricomporli,si rompono di più.

che cosa davvero renda così impossibile a Diletta o Circe accettare la realtà,boh.  forse loro stesse


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo: mi pare di ricordare che i tradimenti siano stati un fulmine a ciel sereno per lei


Infatti i tradimento di quand'erano fidanzati li ha scoperti dopo. Ed è fusa completamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma più che altro lei sembra applicare la logica del metodo induttivo, cioè dal particolare al generale...


Ma per forza.
Se tu parti dall'assunto di aver trovato l'Uomo, ovvero non un uomo con pregi e difetti peculiari, ma l'archetipo dell'uomo, dal quale si parte per forgiare gli altri, ciò che attiene a lui deriva agli altri.
Quello che manca a Dilly è la capacità di accogliere i limiti del marito in quanto uomo con la u minuscola, in primis.
In seconda istanza, di lasciar andare la parte del loro rapporto che è stata causa del suo dolore.
Ad un certo punto, qualcosa devi lasciar andare.
O lasci andare quello che è successo e ti tieni l'uomo, o lasci andare lui e ti tieni quello che è successo.
Lei invece vorrebbe riavere l'Uomo.
E non capisce che è proprio quello il suo peccato originale.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma per forza.
> *Se tu parti dall'assunto di aver trovato l'Uomo,* ovvero non un uomo con pregi e difetti peculiari, ma l'archetipo dell'uomo, dal quale si parte per forgiare gli altri, ciò che attiene a lui deriva agli altri.
> Quello che manca a Dilly è la capacità di accogliere i limiti del marito in quanto uomo con la u minuscola, in primis.
> In seconda istanza, di lasciar andare la parte del loro rapporto che è stata causa del suo dolore.
> ...



vabbè ma quello pure io

sai che di recente ho pensato che se fossi un uomo vorrei essere proprio come il mio??


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me è si è più portati a generalizzare con l'esperienza, che però sembra essere il metodo (deduttivo) opposto a quello che usa lei


Non so quale metodo usa Diletta.Ma in realtà se l'esperienza la elabori e la approfondisci arrivi a conclusioni ben diverse dalla generalizzazione perché la applichi su di te e sul tuo rapporto.In ambito tradimento la applicazione della capacità deduttiva si rivela inutile perché indifferente a una miriade di risvolti e sfumature.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quello pure io
> 
> sai che di recente ho pensato che se fossi un uomo vorrei essere proprio come il mio??


E se io fossi donna vorrei essere come TE. TI AMO AMORE MIO!!! ioggia::inlove:


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta quoto te ma non ce l'ho con te ma con la piega che rischia di prendere la discussione.
> Io sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto che chi è tradito abbia tutte le ragioni di sfogarsi e insultare traditore e amante (traditrice e amante) ma non ha senso scendere sul piano della competizione.
> L'ha già detto Disincantata.
> Non ha alcun senso volersi sentire trionfante sull'altra né se si è amanti, né se si è tradite.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> è che siamo scurrili, molto scurrili :singleeye:


ah, allora tutto ok.
non poteva scriverlo in modo più comprensibile?
boh.


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto. Quindi TUO MARITO (non tutti gli uomini, che non conosci, MA TUO MARITO) prima era una bestia senza cervello che spruzzava sperma in ogni pertugio capitasse. Poi ad un certo momento si è RAVVEDUTO e come nella paroabola del Figlio Prodigo e tornato alla casa del Padre (che saresti tu), il quale PADRE (sempre tu) però non dimentica che sotto sotto è una *BESTIA SBORRANTE*, e quindi che ogni tanto deve FICCARE QUALCUNA. E, conscio di questo, all'occorrenza gli pagherebbe LE PUTTANE. Perchè si sa, l'uomo è così. Molto cristiano in effetti. Roba proprio da sermone domenicale: *LA PARABOLA DEL PADRE E DELLE PUTTANE SBORRATE*.



Minchia hai dato il meglio di te, sto ridendo con le lacrime......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 


Come cazzo si fa a chiederti l'amicizia?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

*è di una*

volgarità assurda, questa volta sono senza parole e stendo un velo pietoso...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non intendi offendere forse, ma non hai coraggio per dire le cose chiare e tonde, ma per allusioni. Mia opinione eh, data da fuori di certe dinamiche ma da spettatrice.



Vedi Drusilla, quando andiamo a discutere ( in generale, non io e te) si perde il senso del discorso. Io in quello che ho scritto non l'ho scritto per non essere chiaro, ho scritto perchè dietro quello che ho scritto ci sono post miei scritti, post di altri scritti e nel mezzo Diletta, ed altri. Se tu esci fuori dal contesto dei discorsi e leggi quel post, è chiaro che sembra allusivo, che sembri puntare un dito, che sembri altro.

Io purtroppo se qualcuno nel leggermi non entra nel contesto e legge soltanto il post senza entrare nello specifico della questione, bhe drusilla, che dirti? Io non posso in alcun modo se non nella mia maniera introdurmi nei discorsi, mi dispiace che si capisce altro,mi dispiace che non si capisce, la colpa non è mia. Nemmeno tendo ad offendere, offende chi scassa continuamente la minchia leggendo il mio post non capendone un cazzo, e ci fa pure delle battutine, a me questo dispiace per loro. Potrebbero aprire il neurone che hanno ed entrare nel vero discorso. Per capirlo

Tranquilla che se devo dire troia o zoccola o cornuto a qualcuno, lo dico chiaro in faccia. Anche se ultimamente non me ne importa un fico secco di stare a ribattere.


----------



## Trinità (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao?
> 
> 
> OK. Ciao.
> ...


Cosa vuol dire sput?
Stai leccando qualcosa e ti è rimasto qualche pelo in bocca?
ciao, smack!


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> lo so, mi domandavo da che altro potrebbe dipendere, oltre che dal marito...


Dal prete e la psicologa che li vorrei conoscere entrambi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dal prete e la psicologa che li vorrei conoscere entrambi.


LO psicologO.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> volgarità assurda, questa volta sono senza parole e stendo un velo pietoso...



Per come vedi, c'è chi ci ride, evviva.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire sput?
> Stai leccando qualcosa e ti è rimasto qualche pelo in bocca?
> ciao, smack!


Io non lecco, succhio e mordo.
Tu lecchi. Al limite.
O succhi anche tu?


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se io fossi donna vorrei essere come TE. TI AMO AMORE MIO!!! ioggia::inlove:



se se...poi dopo 9 incontri mi ti trasformi in un piantagrane, aò!


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LO psicologO.


Minchia
Peggio ancora.
Chissà perché ero convinta che lo psico fosse donna.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Drusilla, quando andiamo a discutere ( in generale, non io e te) si perde il senso del discorso. Io in quello che ho scritto non l'ho scritto per non essere chiaro, ho scritto perchè dietro quello che ho scritto ci sono post miei scritti, post di altri scritti e nel mezzo Diletta, ed altri. Se tu esci fuori dal contesto dei discorsi e leggi quel post, è chiaro che sembra allusivo, che sembri puntare un dito, che sembri altro.
> 
> Io purtroppo se qualcuno nel leggermi non entra nel contesto e legge soltanto il post senza entrare nello specifico della questione, bhe drusilla, che dirti? Io non posso in alcun modo se non nella mia maniera introdurmi nei discorsi, mi dispiace che si capisce altro,mi dispiace che non si capisce, la colpa non è mia. Nemmeno tendo ad offendere, offende chi scassa continuamente la minchia leggendo il mio post non capendone un cazzo, e ci fa pure delle battutine, a me questo dispiace per loro. Potrebbero aprire il neurone che hanno ed entrare nel vero discorso. Per capirlo
> 
> Tranquilla che se devo dire troia o zoccola o cornuto a qualcuno, lo dico chiaro in faccia. *Anche se ultimamente non me ne importa un fico secco di stare a ribattere*.


hai fatto bene a precisarlo, a volte alcuni particolari sfuggono!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a precisarlo, a volte alcuni particolari sfuggono!



Io ti amo. però non so mettere i disegnini. che palle. ( pago io)


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ti amo. però non so mettere i disegnini. che palle. (* pago io*)


:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo che intendesse andarci a letto, intendeva dire che semplicemente non hai avuto mai relazioni con altri uomini. relazioni sentimentali, ecco.
> gli uomini non sono tutti così, diletta, so che ti sei autoconvinta di questa cosa e certo non ti farò cambiare idea io, ma semplicemente non lo sono.
> tuo marito non ti ha tradito e mentito perché è un "uomo" ma perché è lui che lo ha fatto.
> ma vabbé, lasciamo andare.


So benissimo che non sono tutti uguali, ma qui si parla di percentuali e che percentuali...
Ma dove vivete donne?
In un mondo fiabesco?
Io vivo nel mondo reale, ma anche voi, e nel mondo reale gli uomini ci provano, sconosciuti e conosciuti, per non parlare degli "amici" che si improvvisano "confidenti" e offrono la loro spalla su cui piangere...mentre, velatamente o meno, offrono altro . 

Se mai, la cosa che mi ha veramente travolto è realizzare che anche il mio ha fatto parte di quella folta schiera mentre pensavo tutt'altro e la cosa curiosa è che è al di sopra di ogni sospetto. C'è chi ancora non ci crede...


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ti amo. però non so mettere i disegnini. che palle. ( pago io)


ok, tutti amano quella tirchiona di free :carneval: ma cosa volevi dire esattamente?
ti lamentavi che alcuni fossero troppo scurrili ed espliciti?
lo chiedo senza polemica.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> So benissimo che non sono tutti uguali, ma qui si parla di percentuali e che percentuali...
> Ma dove vivete donne?
> In un mondo fiabesco?
> Io vivo nel mondo reale, ma anche voi, e nel mondo reale gli uomini ci provano, sconosciuti e conosciuti, per non parlare degli "amici" che si improvvisano "confidenti" e offrono la loro spalla su cui piangere...mentre, velatamente o meno, offrono altro .
> ...


Purtroppo non ricordo chi è stato, ma è stato aperto un treddì proprio sull'argomento, dove si evinceva in maniera chiara ( per me chiarissima da sempre) che uomini sposati ci stanno a provare in qualsiasi maniera.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> So benissimo che non sono tutti uguali, ma qui si parla di percentuali e che percentuali...
> Ma dove vivete donne?
> In un mondo fiabesco?
> Io vivo nel mondo reale, ma anche voi, e nel mondo reale gli uomini ci provano, sconosciuti e conosciuti, per non parlare degli "amici" che si improvvisano "confidenti" e offrono la loro spalla su cui piangere...mentre, velatamente o meno, offrono altro .
> ...


viviamo tutti nello stesso mondo.

detto ciò, io ho avuto tanti uomini diletta, la maggior parte li ho pure maltrattati e allontanati, anche qualcuno che credo mi volesse sinceramente bene.
ci sono uomini scorretti, ma ci sono anche donne scorrette,e farne un discorso di genere è sbagliato.
qui, d'altronde, ci sono tante donne che hanno tradito il proprio marito o compagno, alcune senza rimorsi, sensi di colpa ecc. come te le spieghi quelle?
la butti troppo su un piano anacronistico, semplicistico.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> So benissimo che non sono tutti uguali, ma qui si parla di percentuali e che percentuali...
> Ma dove vivete donne?
> In un mondo fiabesco?
> Io vivo nel mondo reale, ma anche voi, e nel mondo reale gli uomini ci provano, sconosciuti e conosciuti, per non parlare degli "amici" che si improvvisano "confidenti" e offrono la loro spalla su cui piangere...mentre, velatamente o meno, offrono altro .
> ...



Ciao

sai cosa è, che uomini e donne, stanno quasi alla pari. Hanno solo modi diversi. Molto diversi. 
Ad esempio, sai quanti uomini hanno scoperto per puro caso, di non essere il padre di uno dei figli?


sienne


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai cosa è, che uomini e donne, stanno quasi alla pari. Hanno solo modi diversi. Molto diversi.
> Ad esempio, sai quanti uomini hanno scoperto per puro caso, di non essere il padre di uno dei figli?
> ...


http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/ITALIA/vicenza_operaio_suicida_tradito_moglie_corna/notizie/1200755.shtml
Però se uno lo scopre può sempre succedere questo


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ricordo chi è stato, ma è stato aperto un treddì proprio sull'argomento, dove si evinceva in maniera chiara ( per me chiarissima da sempre) che uomini sposati ci stanno a provare in qualsiasi maniera.


Io mi immagino una folta schiera di uomini sposati allupati, arrapati, satiri vogliosi, gente che sbava, incapace di avere argomenti, gente che vive col cazzo duro senza possibilità di rilassamento.
E che è?! Ma non sposatevi e fate prima!

Ma vacca miseria...e il bello è che alla fine finisce pure che passa come una cosa normalissima...
Bestie, non uomini...


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai cosa è,* che uomini e donne, stanno quasi alla pari. Hanno solo modi diversi. Molto diversi. *
> Ad esempio, sai quanti uomini hanno scoperto per puro caso, di non essere il padre di uno dei figli?
> ...




Brava Sienne, hai detto proprio giusto!
Si vede che la monogamia è per pochi fortunati, o sfortunati perché magari si perdono tanto nella vita, chissà...
Non so che dirti, io sono nata così, prima non le vedevo neanche le "occasioni" ora le vedo, ma è uguale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti i tradimento di quand'erano fidanzati li ha scoperti dopo. Ed è fusa completamente.


Ma che cazzo dici, su.
Questo perfetto esemplare di mentecatto incontinente se l'è appunto scelto (e non razionalmente)  perché appagava il suo irrazionale bisogno di sentirsi utile dirigendo la vita di qualcuno: che doveva necessariamente essere un elemento da educare come un bambino che ha l'intelligenza nel pisello, appunto.
Macché fusa dal tradimento, era già minata prima, casomai


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi immagino una folta schiera di uomini sposati allupati, arrapati, satiri vogliosi, gente che sbava, incapace di avere argomenti, gente che vive col cazzo duro senza possibilità di rilassamento.
> E che è?! Ma non sposatevi e fate prima!
> 
> Ma vacca miseria...e il bello è che alla fine finisce pure che passa come una cosa normalissima...
> Bestie, non uomini...



Be'ci vuole la misura,un conto e'evadere ogni 6-8 mesi,un'altro vivere per il sesso.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, tutti amano quella tirchiona di free :carneval: ma cosa volevi dire esattamente?
> ti lamentavi che alcuni fossero troppo scurrili ed espliciti?
> lo chiedo senza polemica.


Scusa, come potrei lamentarmi di chi è scurrile oppure no? 

Io eventualmente potrei lamentarmi di scurrilità gratuite a chi non gradisce queste.

Che alla fine lamentela o non lamentela è soltanto una opinione mia.

Però uscendo dai discorsi che riguardavano altro, potrei anche seguire un altro discorso, dove nel contesto vedrei mia moglie stare a scherzare in certi termini qua nel forum. In questo caso da marito non ne sarei felice. Ma è soggettivo come discorso e chiaramente comprende certi tipi di scurrilità.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi immagino una folta schiera di uomini sposati allupati, arrapati, satiri vogliosi, gente che sbava, incapace di avere argomenti, gente che vive col cazzo duro senza possibilità di rilassamento.
> E che è?! Ma non sposatevi e fate prima!
> 
> Ma vacca miseria...e il bello è che alla fine finisce pure che passa come una cosa normalissima...
> Bestie, non uomini...


Lo stai scrivendo tu, capendo esattamente nulla di quello che ho scritto. 

Leggi Diletta negli ultimi post, credo abbia spiegato bene alcuni concetti.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa, come potrei lamentarmi di chi è scurrile oppure no?
> 
> Io eventualmente potrei lamentarmi di scurrilità gratuite a chi non gradisce queste.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Se tua moglie scherzasse qui e poi a casa non si comportasse alle stesso modo
Questo infastidirebbe anche  me


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi immagino una folta schiera di uomini sposati allupati, arrapati, satiri vogliosi, gente che sbava, incapace di avere argomenti, gente che vive col cazzo duro senza possibilità di rilassamento.
> E che è?! Ma non sposatevi e fate prima!
> 
> Ma vacca miseria...e il bello è che alla fine finisce pure che passa come una cosa normalissima...
> Bestie, non uomini...



Non so se sei ironica (lo sei sicuramente) ma ti assicuro che gli sposati fanno proprio alla peggio.
Tu non sei sposata, vero?
No anche perché sei giovanissima.
Però si capiscono i motivi: i matrimoni finiscono per diventare noiosi ed è una trappola che ci aspetta tutti, prima o poi.
Credimi sulla parola: il matrimonio è impegnativo, non è una passeggiata, lo è i primi anni, ma dopo...
Quindi: una volta che lo sai cerchi di pararti.
O investi sulla coppia inventandoti e rinnovandoti, vale per entrambi i coniugi, quindi impegno e leggerezza al tempo stesso, o quello che c'è là fuori ti tenterà, non oggi né domani, ma un giorno.   
E dopo, vince il più corazzato, il più integerrimo, ma è una bella lotta...


----------



## Darty (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa ti tiene ancorata alla rabbia?


Ancorat*o*. Principalmente la grande delusione e la superficialità.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici, su.
> Questo perfetto esemplare di mentecatto incontinente se l'è appunto scelto (e non razionalmente)  perché appagava il suo irrazionale bisogno di sentirsi utile dirigendo la vita di qualcuno: che doveva necessariamente essere un elemento da educare come un bambino che ha l'intelligenza nel pisello, appunto.
> Macché fusa dal tradimento, era già minata prima, casomai



Ma che cazzo dici te!
Primis: esemplare di mentecatto te lo dici anche a te stessa, anzi, mi risulta che sia più appropriato a te, in quanto traditrice attuale, mentre, fino a prova contraria, mio marito non lo è più.
Secundis: qui sono tutti autorevoli psicologi, e la cosa mi fa anche sorridere (che analisi pur non avendomi mai visto!!) ma l'importante è comunque esserne convinti!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa, come potrei lamentarmi di chi è scurrile oppure no?
> 
> Io eventualmente potrei lamentarmi di scurrilità gratuite a chi non gradisce queste.
> 
> ...


ah, ok.
giusto una cosa. questo è un luogo virtuale, e se è vero come è vero che nel virtuale alcuni non si contengono, è anche vero che si può decidere liberamente di non frequentarlo.
oppure di non rispondere ad alcuni post, o il semplice grado di scherzo che si vuole concedere.
a me poi sembra che diletta su questo sia molto equilibrata e non si lasci mai davvero toccare da certi giudizi troppo volgari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se sei ironica (lo sei sicuramente) ma ti assicuro che* gli sposati fanno proprio alla peggio.
> *Tu non sei sposata, vero?
> No anche perché sei giovanissima.
> Però si capiscono i motivi: i matrimoni finiscono per diventare noiosi ed è una trappola che ci aspetta tutti, prima o poi.
> ...


Porca puttana, che me le tiri fuori proprio. Io ci sono stata fuori per anni, con gli uomini sposati Diletta.
Belli, brutti, più o meno giovani di me.
Anni di trasferte, alberghi, ristoranti a centinaia di km da casa, dove nessuno avrebbe mai saputo niente.
Viaggi interminabili a volte bloccati in autostrada.
In centinaia di volte mi è capitato di tutto, e solo una volta mi è capitato il deficente che mi ha bussato alla porta della camera.
E pure ho visto quello che sgaiattolava fuori dall'albergo furtivamente a una cert'ora.
Invece tante ma tante volte ho sentito questi uomini parlare delle mogli con amore, con rispetto, con ammirazione.
Della famiglia che avevano creato, con orgoglio.
Delle crisi nel loro matrimonio, quando ci sono state, con paura.
Quelli sposati i peggiori.
Porca puttana Diletta.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se sei ironica (lo sei sicuramente) ma ti assicuro che gli sposati fanno proprio alla peggio.
> Tu non sei sposata, vero?
> No anche perché sei giovanissima.
> Però si capiscono i motivi: i matrimoni finiscono per diventare noiosi ed è una trappola che ci aspetta tutti, prima o poi.
> ...





E cosa si vince?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Io scherzo fuori come scherzo qui, ma non a casa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici te!
> Primis: esemplare di mentecatto te lo dici anche a te stessa, anzi, mi risulta che sia più appropriato a te, in quanto traditrice attuale, mentre, fino a prova contraria, mio marito non lo è più.
> Secundis: qui sono tutti autorevoli psicologi, *e la cosa mi fa anche sorridere *(che analisi pur non avendomi mai visto!!) ma l'importante è comunque esserne convinti!


anche a me 
e non ne sono assolutamente convinta, sai.
solo tu sai se quello che viene scritto da noi è in qualche modo applicabile al tuo caso specifico.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, ok.
> giusto una cosa. questo è un luogo virtuale, e se è vero come è vero che nel virtuale alcuni non si contengono, è anche vero che si può decidere liberamente di non frequentarlo.
> oppure di non rispondere ad alcuni post, o il semplice grado di scherzo che si vuole concedere.
> a me poi sembra che diletta su questo sia molto equilibrata e non si lasci mai davvero toccare da certi giudizi troppo volgari.


...infatti dopo letti me ne sono già scordata!
Alcuni mi divertono anche, l'ultimo di quel cialtrone di JB non l'ha fatto, era troppo anche per me e per il mio carattere.
Ma d'altra parte, non ci si può aspettare speculazioni di spessore da lui...è il suo massimo!!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porca puttana, che me le tiri fuori proprio. Io ci sono stata fuori per anni, con gli uomini sposati Diletta.
> Belli, brutti, più o meno giovani di me.
> Anni di trasferte, alberghi, ristoranti a centinaia di km da casa, dove nessuno avrebbe mai saputo niente.
> Viaggi interminabili a volte bloccati in autostrada.
> ...


forse intendeva dire che hanno l aggravante del matrimonio


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Io*



caciottina ha detto:


> Io scherzo fuori come scherzo qui, ma non a casa


Io fuori sono come qui dentro,solo che giro giacca e cravatta,con completi blu scuro,ogni tanto sul grigio.ANzi fuori forse sono pure peggio...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, ok.
> giusto una cosa. questo è un luogo virtuale, e se è vero come è vero che nel virtuale alcuni non si contengono, è anche vero che si può decidere liberamente di non frequentarlo.
> oppure di non rispondere ad alcuni post, o il semplice grado di scherzo che si vuole concedere.
> a me poi sembra che diletta su questo sia molto equilibrata e non si lasci mai davvero toccare da certi giudizi troppo volgari.


Concordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> forse intendeva dire che hanno l aggravante del matrimonio


ma quale aggravante potrà mai avere uno che ragiona con un corpo cavernoso?? Anzi, altro caso di pensionabile.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E cosa si vince?



La fedeltà, valore sempre bello e mai superato.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io fuori sono come qui dentro,solo che giro giacca e cravatta,con completi blu scuro,ogni tanto sul grigio.ANzi fuori *forse sono pure peggio*...


Anche io, spesso


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Dleltta*



Diletta ha detto:


> La fedeltà, valore sempre bello e mai superato.


Io partirei dall'onestà-


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stai scrivendo tu, capendo esattamente nulla di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Leggi Diletta negli ultimi post, credo abbia spiegato bene alcuni concetti.


Ho quotato te, ma non riferivo proprio a te...ho preso solo spunto.
In ogni caso io non capisco nulla, ma tu fatichi a spiegarti quando scrivi eh.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io, spesso



Ma quando esce?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho quotato te, ma non riferivo proprio a te...ho preso solo spunto.
> In ogni caso io non capisco nulla, ma tu fatichi a spiegarti quando scrivi eh.


proprio così!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando esce?


Non lo so
Ma abbiamo ancora qualche giorno secon me

Aprofittiamone:lipstick:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho quotato te, ma non riferivo proprio a te...ho preso solo spunto.
> In ogni caso io non capisco nulla, ma tu fatichi a spiegarti quando scrivi eh.


Nicka, hai ragione, se torni qualche post dietro ho dato una risposta a drusilla.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Ma abbiamo ancora qualche giorno secon me
> 
> Aprofittiamone:lipstick:


Ma de che....!Quello ha pagato qualche albanese ex galeotto...per farti seguire....mi sono informato e mi risulta sia al 41 bis all'asinara.


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porca puttana, che me le tiri fuori proprio. *Io ci sono stata fuori per anni, con gli uomini sposati Diletta.*
> Belli, brutti, più o meno giovani di me.
> Anni di trasferte, alberghi, ristoranti a centinaia di km da casa, dove nessuno avrebbe mai saputo niente.
> Viaggi interminabili a volte bloccati in autostrada.
> ...



Anch'io Sbri, anche se non fuori, ma tanti anni insieme ad una maggioranza di uomini (al lavoro).
Dai, non farmi dire quello che sai e quello che noi tutte sappiamo come l'Ave Maria...
Siamo noi che decidiamo se dare inizio alle danze, siamo sempre e solo noi. 
Noi che lanciamo i segnali.
Se questo non avviene gli uomini lo capiscono di volata, non facciamoli apparire come degli sfigati perché non lo sono (a parte qualche caso pietoso da portare come aneddoto ad una cena di sole donne per ridere un po').


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che....!Quello ha pagato qualche albanese ex galeotto...per farti seguire....mi sono informato e mi risulta sia al 41 bis all'asinara.



fonti bene informate mi dicono che sia uccel di bosco, quindi attento ai voli radenti


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che....!Quello ha pagato qualche albanese ex galeotto...per farti seguire....mi sono informato e mi risulta sia al 41 bis all'asinara.


Ogni scusa è buona 

Ti facevo più coraggioso


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se sei ironica (lo sei sicuramente) ma ti assicuro che gli sposati fanno proprio alla peggio.
> Tu non sei sposata, vero?
> No anche perché sei giovanissima.
> Però si capiscono i motivi: i matrimoni finiscono per diventare noiosi ed è una trappola che ci aspetta tutti, prima o poi.
> ...


Deve essere proprio una malavita...
Ho 33 anni, non sono proprio giovanissima. Vero, non sono sposata, ma sono circondata di gente sposata.
Non sono gli sposati che fanno peggio, sono solo alcuni maschi.

Non puoi venirmi a dire "una volta che lo sai cerchi di pararti", perchè a questo punto è inutile tutto.
Io sono contenta se tu sei davvero convinta di quello che dici, perchè è evidente che quello che pensi ti aiuta a star bene. Renditi conto che però è un'idea solo tu e funzionale a te...e mi spiace, ma fossi una mia amica sarei veramente in difficoltà con te, perchè con l'autoconvinzione di cose assurde c'è poco da fare...


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fonti bene informate mi dicono che sia uccel di bosco, quindi attento ai voli radenti


Io non capisco come cazzo fa....


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Vabbè*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni scusa è buona
> 
> Ti facevo più coraggioso


Ne deve valere la pena....


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brava Sienne, hai detto proprio giusto!
> Si vede che la monogamia è per pochi fortunati, o sfortunati perché magari si perdono tanto nella vita, chissà...
> Non so che dirti, io sono nata così, prima non le vedevo neanche le "occasioni" ora le vedo, ma è uguale.



Ciao

credo, che fondamentalmente è il sentimento "amore" ad essere monogamo.
Nel senso, che ti senti a casa presso una persona. Ma ciò non include necessariamente per tutti,
che non ci possano essere delle avventure ... che stanno completamente su un altro piano. 
Va bon ... solo un idea ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> La fedeltà, valore sempre bello e mai superato.


Se è un valore non dovrebbe essere una vincita. 
Se è una vincita non è un valore. 
Oppure è un valore di tipo "commerciale", ossia che può essere quantificato come vincita (ricompensa) in conseguenza di azioni x e y. 

Che in sistema costruito sulla struttura di premi e ricompense ci può anche stare. 

Ma la gratuità dell'amore che tanto si decanta mi cade in questo modo.

E il fatto che vinca uno e di conseguenza non l'altro...o che uno dei due vinca per conseguenza dell'altro...mi lascia perplessa. Quantomeno.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una malavita...
> Ho 33 anni, non sono proprio giovanissima. Vero, non sono sposata, ma sono circondata di gente sposata.
> Non sono gli sposati che fanno peggio, sono solo alcuni maschi.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io Sbri, anche se non fuori, ma tanti anni insieme ad una maggioranza di uomini (al lavoro).
> Dai, non farmi dire quello che sai e quello che noi tutte sappiamo come l'Ave Maria...
> Siamo noi che decidiamo se dare inizio alle danze, siamo sempre e solo noi.
> Noi che lanciamo i segnali.
> Se questo non avviene gli uomini lo capiscono di volata, non facciamoli apparire come degli sfigati perché non lo sono (a parte qualche caso pietoso da portare come aneddoto ad una cena di sole donne per ridere un po').


Guarda che tu sei la prima che li fa passare per sfigati senza spina dorsale eh!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne deve valere la pena....


Hai dubbi che non ne valga la pena?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Hai dubbi che non ne valga la pena?


Sinceramente no....


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stai scrivendo tu, capendo esattamente nulla di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Leggi Diletta negli ultimi post, credo abbia spiegato bene alcuni concetti.


Guarda Ultimino, ti dico una cosa: se tu scrivessi in modo semplice e diretto i tuoi ragionamenti, pane al pane e vino al vino, capiremmo più facilmente.
Perchè veramente non si capisce una mazza. A partire dal soggetto.
E non c'entra un cazzo il titolo di studio, la cultura, la bravura: semplicità ci vuoe, ed essere diretti.
Se non sei diretto qua ognuno capisce a capocchia sua.
E magari se puoi, evitare di dire sempre: se vuoi capire, vai a leggere lì. Abbiamo già letto tutto si solito, se non abbiamo capito, il problema sta da un'altra parte.
Io qua ad esempio ho capito che secondo te Diletta ed altri scivono sempre e solo in un paio di 3d perchè in quelli nessuno, in particolare JB, mai va a offenderle e dire loro cose che potrebbero turbarle: è così?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una malavita...
> Ho 33 anni, non sono proprio giovanissima. Vero, non sono sposata, ma sono circondata di gente sposata.
> Non sono gli sposati che fanno peggio,* sono solo alcuni maschi*.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Ultimino, ti dico una cosa: se tu scrivessi in modo semplice e diretto i tuoi ragionamenti, pane al pane e vino al vino, capiremmo più facilmente.
> Perchè veramente non si capisce una mazza. A partire dal soggetto.
> E non c'entra un cazzo il titolo di studio, la cultura, la bravura: semplicità ci vuoe, ed essere diretti.
> Se non sei diretto qua ognuno capisce a capocchia sua.
> ...


Ultimino.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io Sbri, anche se non fuori, ma tanti anni insieme ad una maggioranza di uomini (al lavoro).
> Dai, non farmi dire quello che sai e quello che noi tutte sappiamo come l'Ave Maria...
> Siamo noi che decidiamo se dare inizio alle danze, siamo sempre e solo noi.
> Noi che lanciamo i segnali.
> Se questo non avviene gli uomini lo capiscono di volata, non facciamoli apparire come degli sfigati perché non lo sono (a parte qualche caso pietoso da portare come aneddoto ad una cena di sole donne per ridere un po').


Senti... è inutile. Qua chi fa apparire gli uomini come sfigati che ragionano col cazzo sei tu, te lo sto dicendo da anni ma niente.
Ti sto dicendo pure che tra l'altro insulti tutti quelli che ... non voglio fare nomi, sono venuti qua con le budella in mano a parlare di come lottavano per salvaguardare l'amore ed il matrimonio, di come si sono interrogati e a fondo, di quanto sia calata la stima che avevano di loro stessi perchè non riuscivano più a rispettare il patto di amore e lealtà che avevano sancito con la moglie.
Gente che è come dice di essere, e non solo di facciata.
Fatti un esame di coscienza, davvero.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai dubbi che non ne valga la pena?





oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente no....


che dice Lucio Dalla in 4-3-1943?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> che dice Lucio Dalla in 4-3-1943?


Come fai a collegarti dal carcere tu?come cazzo fai?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Ultimino, ti dico una cosa: se tu scrivessi in modo semplice e diretto i tuoi ragionamenti, pane al pane e vino al vino, capiremmo più facilmente.
> Perchè veramente non si capisce una mazza. A partire dal soggetto.
> E non c'entra un cazzo il titolo di studio, la cultura, la bravura: semplicità ci vuoe, ed essere diretti.
> Se non sei diretto qua ognuno capisce a capocchia sua.
> ...


Pensa che io credo di essere diretto 

Se ho scritto a nicka di leggersi la risposta che ho scritto a drusilla è perchè avevo già dato la risposta alla stessa domanda. 

Sul fatto che Diletta o circe o altri ancora non vadano a scrivere in altre sessioni è la conferma che le persone sono diverse da quelle che siamo noi ( noi generico) e non dovremmo pensare che quello che a noi passa come scherzo, per altri è lo stesso o fa lo stesso effetto. Ho scritto Diletta circe per scrivere qualche nick, ma l'anima del discorso si base nella diversità di un po tutti e di come sentono o leggono alcune cose.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho capito se Diletta voleva dire sfigati quelli che non ci provano...  oggi sono più torda del solito [emoji17]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... è inutile. Qua chi fa apparire gli uomini come *sfigati *che ragionano col cazzo sei tu, te lo sto dicendo da anni ma niente.
> Ti sto dicendo pure che tra l'altro insulti tutti quelli che ... non voglio fare nomi, sono venuti qua con le budella in mano a parlare di come lottavano per salvaguardare l'amore ed il matrimonio, di come si sono interrogati e a fondo, di quanto sia calata la stima che avevano di loro stessi perchè non riuscivano più a rispettare il patto di amore e lealtà che avevano sancito con la moglie.
> Gente che è come dice di essere, e non solo di facciata.
> Fatti un esame di coscienza, davvero.



sbriciolata:
 non hai colto, mi sa

l'uomo è uno sfigato se NON ci prova.
capisci a me :mexican:

ps. quoto tutto il resto, ovviamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho capito se Diletta voleva dire sfigati quelli che non ci provano...  oggi sono più torda del solito [emoji17]


ecco, anch'io ho capito questo.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, anch'io ho capito questo.


Speriamo allora di aver capito male noi,  davvero


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... è inutile. Qua chi fa apparire gli uomini come sfigati che ragionano col cazzo sei tu, te lo sto dicendo da anni ma niente.
> Ti sto dicendo pure che tra l'altro insulti tutti quelli che ... non voglio fare nomi, sono venuti qua con le budella in mano a parlare di come lottavano per salvaguardare l'amore ed il matrimonio, di come si sono interrogati e a fondo, di quanto sia calata la stima che avevano di loro stessi perchè non riuscivano più a rispettare il patto di amore e lealtà che avevano sancito con la moglie.
> Gente che è come dice di essere, e non solo di facciata.
> Fatti un esame di coscienza, davvero.



ma al di là degli uomini, anche la considerazione delle donne è sgangherata.


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io credo che i motivi siano legati alla Diletta's way of life.   il tradimento è l'evento imprevisto che ha rotto l'incanto ed esattamente come Circe sta cercando di ricostruire quell'illusione.
> 
> solo che i gusci rotti,se tenti di ricomporli,si rompono di più.
> 
> che cosa davvero renda così impossibile a Diletta o Circe accettare la realtà,boh.  forse loro stesse


è un percorso difficilissimo, che prima ti sgretola e poi ti ricompone....non è facile dare un calcione ai vecchi schemi mentali........ma quando ci si riesce...wow....quante prospettive interessanti si aprono...
Però bisogna che sia un'esigenza che venga proprio da dentro, altrimenti non ci sono scrollate che tengano.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho capito se Diletta voleva dire sfigati quelli che non ci provano...  oggi sono più torda del solito [emoji17]


Nemmeno io


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> è un percorso difficilissimo, che prima ti sgretola e poi ti ricompone....non è facile dare un calcione ai vecchi schemi mentali........ma quando ci si riesce...wow....quante prospettive interessanti si aprono...
> Però bisogna che sia un'esigenza che venga proprio da dentro, altrimenti non ci sono scrollate che tengano.


l'esigenza deve portare a costruire un nuovo guscio,per restare nella metafora.   non a ricomporre quello vecchio,che si è rotto in genere perchè ad almeno uno dei 2 membri della coppia è diventato stretto per X motivi.

la base di partenza dovrebbe sempre essere il fugare il dubbio originale:

stai con me perchè ti fa pigrizia stirare le camicie?  (o al converso,ti fa pigrizia controllare la pressione delle gomme?)

o stai con me perchè mi ami?   dove per amore non si deve intendere uno scambio di reciproche convenienze,ma un sentirsi in pace con se stessi nel vivere con l'altro/a


My 2 Cents


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma al di là degli uomini, anche la considerazione delle donne è sgangherata.


ma non c'è nulla che sta in piedi se non il paravento di carta velina colorata con il quale Diletta copre il fatto che il marito di facciata faceva l'uomo integerrimo paladino della fedeltà e dei sacramenti, magari censore dei facili costumi, e dietro cercava di non farsene scappare una.
Perchè lui, mi ricordo, a scoperta avvenuta le ha detto che le avrebbe trombate tutte.
Perchè tutti gli uomini sono così, le ha rivelato.
Non era una sua scelta, una sua responsabilità: l'aveva creato così il creatore proprio, che difatti ha accostato all'uomo bestia la donna angelicata.
Ma l'uomo, di suo, non ha coscienza, sentimenti ed è falso pure come la moneta, a prescindere.

... e a casa mia, lo preciso, questa suona molto come una bestemmia. Anche se non sono cattolica. E' una cosa che mi urta dentro proprio, pensando a tutti gli uomini. Come se dicessero che le donne sono tutte puttane, uguale.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porca puttana, che me le tiri fuori proprio. Io ci sono stata fuori per anni, con gli uomini sposati Diletta.
> Belli, brutti, più o meno giovani di me.
> Anni di trasferte, alberghi, ristoranti a centinaia di km da casa, dove nessuno avrebbe mai saputo niente.
> Viaggi interminabili a volte bloccati in autostrada.
> ...


Sbriciolata, non pensi che dipenda molto anche da come sei fatta tu? Il tuo rapporto con gli uomini non parte dalla seduzione a prescindere. Non ne hai bisogno perche' sei dotata di autostima e il piacerti non passa dal fatto di essere desiderata. Io sono cosi. E con me non ci provano, stanno alla larga, o si intaurano delle belle amicizie. Ma il mondo intorno a me non gira cosi, in molti/e lanciano segnali costanti e si gratificano solo quando vengono raccolti.


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'esigenza deve portare a costruire un nuovo guscio,per restare nella metafora.   non a ricomporre quello vecchio,che si è rotto in genere perchè ad almeno uno dei 2 membri della coppia è diventato stretto per X motivi.
> 
> la base di partenza dovrebbe sempre essere il fugare il dubbio originale:
> 
> ...


ah ma io mi riferivo al ricomporsi in se stessi indipendentemente dall'altra persona....cioè, se ci si riprova insieme costruendo un guscio tutto nuovo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te....ma se questo non accade, allora meglio andare ognuno per la sua strada.....ma arrivare a dirsi questo non è facile, soprattutto se si seguono inveterati schemi mentali.....io per esempio c'ho messo una cifra di tempo, ma quando ci sono arrivata (e dolorosamente riuscita), ho veramente detto (anzi, sto veramente dicendo) WOW!!


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ah ma io mi riferivo al ricomporsi in se stessi indipendentemente dall'altra persona....cioè, se ci si riprova insieme costruendo un guscio tutto nuovo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te....ma se questo non accade, allora meglio andare ognuno per la sua strada.....ma arrivare a dirsi questo non è facile, soprattutto se si seguono inveterati schemi mentali.....io per esempio c'ho messo una cifra di tempo, ma quando ci sono arrivata (e dolorosamente riuscita), ho veramente detto (anzi, sto veramente dicendo) WOW!!


gli è che ci sono persone che non si sono mai composte,quindi non sanno ricomporsi,se non in funzione dell'illusione in cui sono vissuti/e finora.

andare a fare qualcosa che non si è mai fatto nella vita,è complicato e spaventoso,per cui in tanti/e preferiscono cercare rifugio nel guscio rotto,almeno lì sono al sicuro (altra illusione) 

o ancora più semplicemente,alcuni/e non vogliono proprio ricomporsi e pretendono che sia chi ha rotto il guscio a farlo per loro.   (altra illusione)


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porca puttana, che me le tiri fuori proprio. Io ci sono stata fuori per anni, con gli uomini sposati Diletta.
> Belli, brutti, più o meno giovani di me.
> Anni di trasferte, alberghi, ristoranti a centinaia di km da casa, dove nessuno avrebbe mai saputo niente.
> Viaggi interminabili a volte bloccati in autostrada.
> ...


Quoto.


Mi sorge un dubbio però.
Non è che io e te siamo intrombambili?


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io scherzo fuori come scherzo qui, ma non a casa


:unhappy:

E perché?
Io sono cosi ovunque.
Anche a casa.
Cioè.
Sono fatta cosi.
Non potrei tenere nascosto un lato così importante di quello che sono.
Certo.
Mattia ho dovuto rieducarlo a lacrime e sangue perché essendo napulè non capiva, ma poi ha capito.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> Mi sorge un dubbio però.
> Non è che io e te siamo intrombambili?


Non esistono donne intrombabili,ci sono donne che non si fanno trombare.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esistono donne intrombabili,ci sono donne che non si fanno trombare.



Quoto!


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> E perché?
> Io sono cosi ovunque.
> ...



Ciao

tendo ad essere uguale. Certo, dipende dal contesto. 
Ma nell'insieme scherzo decisamente molto di più a casa e nel privato. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esistono donne intrombabili,ci sono donne che non si fanno trombare.


Ma se tutti gli uomini sono dei lumaconi che ci provano a prescindere, e con me e Sbri  nonnlo fanno (ma con Diletta si)se non in casi particolari (perché il complimento galante è altra cosa e lo apprezzo per quello che è, appunto un complimento galante ), c è qualcosa che non torna.

E quello che non torna è che io e Sbri siamo due cesse inchiavibili.




Sbri...sarà mica il culo prensile?


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> E perché?
> Io sono cosi ovunque.
> ...


Io quando scherzo posso diventare veramente volgare e boccaccesca.
E lo faccio anche a casa...
Ricordo ancora una volta che ho fatto una battuta col mio moroso...potevo evitarla assolutamente, era di cattivo gusto...
Mi ha fatto passare due ore di merda!!! 
Poi noi donne siamo bellissime...alla fine si è scusato lui!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma se tutti gli uomini sono dei lumaconi che ci provano a prescindere, e con me e Sbri  nonnlo fanno (ma con Diletta si)se non in casi particolari (perché il complimento galante è altra cosa e lo apprezzo per quello che è, appunto un complimento galante ), c è qualcosa che non torna.
> 
> E quello che non torna è che io e Sbri siamo due cesse inchiavibili.
> 
> ...


Tebe ora io non vorrei fare il professore....!Intanto qui dentro si confondono i maschi con gli uomini.Concetti distanti anni luce.Poi andiamo a voi.Dovrei conoscervi di persona per capire...,secondo me siete due donne non in "cerca"non avete "attacchi di manico"quindi non mandate segnali...probabilmente è solo questo.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma se tutti gli uomini sono dei lumaconi che ci provano a prescindere, e con me e Sbri  nonnlo fanno (ma con Diletta si)se non in casi particolari (perché il complimento galante è altra cosa e lo apprezzo per quello che è, appunto un complimento galante ), c è qualcosa che non torna.
> 
> E quello che non torna è che io e Sbri siamo due cesse
> 
> ...



Non avete bisogno di sedurre per avere la conferma di essere seduttive.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ora io non vorrei fare il professore....!Intanto qui dentro si confondono i maschi con gli uomini.Concetti distanti anni luce.Poi andiamo a voi.Dovrei conoscervi di persona per capire...,secondo me siete due donne non in "cerca"non avete "attacchi di manico"quindi non mandate segnali...probabilmente è solo questo.



Vero esimio,succede di trovare quelle ''curiose'',che ricambiano lo sguardo e si capisce benissimo cosa cercangni tanto capita,personalmente proprio ieri mattina in banca.Ma bisogna prendere la palla al balzo........


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero esimio,succede di trovare quelle ''curiose'',che ricambiano lo sguardo e si capisce benissimo cosa cercangni tanto capita,personalmente proprio ieri mattina in banca.Ma bisogna prendere la palla al balzo........


Sono ragazzi lothar....spesso mi sento in colpa,non dovrei dare tutte le risposte....dovrei farli crescere da soli...


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che ci sono persone che non si sono mai composte,quindi non sanno ricomporsi,se non in funzione dell'illusione in cui sono vissuti/e finora.
> 
> andare a fare qualcosa che non si è mai fatto nella vita,è complicato e spaventoso,per cui in tanti/e preferiscono cercare rifugio nel guscio rotto,almeno lì sono al sicuro (altra illusione)
> 
> o ancora più semplicemente,alcuni/e non vogliono proprio ricomporsi e pretendono che sia chi ha rotto il guscio a farlo per loro.   (altra illusione)


vero


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero esimio,succede di trovare quelle ''curiose'',che ricambiano lo sguardo e si capisce benissimo cosa cercangni tanto capita,*personalmente proprio ieri mattina in banca*.Ma bisogna prendere la palla al balzo........


Sailcazzo che quando fai gli esempi è sempre tutto successo stamattina o ieri pomeriggio. Che strana coincidenza :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avete bisogno di sedurre per avere la conferma di essere seduttive.


Che invece arriva dallo Spirito Santo. Dritta dritta.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono ragazzi lothar....spesso mi sento in colpa,non dovrei dare tutte le risposte....dovrei farli crescere da soli...



E' che uno tende a conformare il comportamento degli altri in base al proprio. La mia autostima non dipende dal numero di uomini con cui sono andata a letto. Ma non per tutti e' cosi.


----------



## Trinità (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non lecco, succhio e mordo.
> Tu lecchi. Al limite.
> O succhi anche tu?


Eccome se lecco. Ma sono più di due anni che ho l'acquolina in bocca ma sto asciuttoooooo!!!!
Mi rifarò!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono ragazzi lothar....spesso mi sento in colpa,non dovrei dare tutte le risposte....dovrei farli crescere da soli...



Peggio amico,oche giulive,invorniti,mai goduti....credenti a Babbo Natale e alla fedelta'eterna....


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che invece arriva dallo Spirito Santo. Dritta dritta.


Cosa c'entra lo Spirito Santo?
Poi ti sei fatto sta idea che io sia baciapile quando neanche per sogno. E la colomba la cambio calma, comunque l'ha disegnata Picasso, non Giotto, per dire.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sailcazzo che quando fai gli esempi è sempre tutto successo stamattina o ieri pomeriggio. Che strana coincidenza :rotfl:



No, ha detto che adesso ogni 6/8  mesi. ,Due anni fa non riuscivo a contarle.Mica tutti sono come te  che hai la fila e non le degni di uno sguardo :rotfl:

Mi ha fatto pure sorgere il dubbio  che tutti i sorrisi e favori  che facevo a clienti. .....mamma mia che brutta reputazione avevo a  mia insaputa., 

Se poi penso ad una collega,  giovane bellissima e sempre strasorridente. .......che quando si alzava dalla cassa si giravano tutti....Eva Kent  madonnamiasantissima  adesso  capisco perché certe erano sempre musone  imbronciate.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, ha detto che adesso ogni 6/8  mesi. ,Due anni fa non riuscivo a contarle.Mica tutti sono come te  che hai la fila e non le degni di uno sguardo :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ha fatto pure sorgere il dubbio  che tutti i sorrisi e favori  che facevo a clienti. .....mamma mia che brutta reputazione avevo a  mia insaputa.,
> 
> Se poi penso ad una collega,  giovane bellissima e sempre strasorridente. .......che quando si alzava dalla cassa si giravano tutti....Eva Kent  madonnamiasantissima  adesso  capisco perché certe erano sempre musone  imbronciate.



Ciao

se si vuole, si può vedere tutto in tutto ... 
ma credo, che spesso un sorriso è soltanto un sorriso ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, ha detto che adesso ogni 6/8  mesi. ,Due anni fa non riuscivo a contarle.Mica tutti sono come te  che hai la fila e non le degni di uno sguardo :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ha fatto pure sorgere il dubbio  che tutti i sorrisi e favori  che facevo a clienti. .....mamma mia che brutta reputazione avevo a  mia insaputa.,
> 
> Se poi penso ad una collega,  giovane bellissima e sempre strasorridente. .......che quando si alzava dalla cassa si giravano tutti....Eva Kent  madonnamiasantissima  adesso  capisco perché certe erano sempre musone  imbronciate.


Disi ho ripreso qualche giorno fa'dopo 8 mesi di stop.

Ma io non intendevo le impiegate,ma una cliente,poi sai come e'non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni,ci metto un secondo a separare sguardo disinteressato,da quello molto interessato.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non c'è nulla che sta in piedi se non il paravento di carta velina colorata con il quale Diletta copre il fatto che il marito di facciata faceva l'uomo integerrimo paladino della fedeltà e dei sacramenti, magari censore dei facili costumi, e dietro cercava di non farsene scappare una.
> Perchè lui, mi ricordo, a scoperta avvenuta le ha detto che le avrebbe trombate tutte.
> Perchè tutti gli uomini sono così, le ha rivelato.
> Non era una sua scelta, una sua responsabilità: l'aveva creato così il creatore proprio, che difatti ha accostato all'uomo bestia la donna angelicata.
> ...


bah, cosa ti devo dire.
non so di dove sia diletta, io sono cresciuta in un paese e queste cose si sentivano (molto meno di quello che si possa pensare, senza contare che molte che le dicevano non ci credevano nemmeno loro).
a diletta sembra andare bene così, dove per bene si intende che mi sembra sia una cosa di cui è piuttosto convinta.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ora io non vorrei fare il professore....!Intanto qui dentro si confondono i maschi con gli uomini.Concetti distanti anni luce.Poi andiamo a voi.Dovrei conoscervi di persona per capire...,secondo me siete due donne non in "cerca"non avete "attacchi di manico"quindi non mandate segnali...probabilmente è solo questo.


Attacchi di manico?AhahahahahahahahahahahahaAhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Disi ho ripreso qualche giorno fa'dopo 8 mesi di stop.
> 
> Ma io non intendevo le impiegate,ma una cliente,poi sai come e'non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni,ci metto un secondo a separare sguardo disinteressato,da quello molto interessato.


Ma magari sei un bel signore tutto rolex e sguardi intensi. O più probabilmente guardi insistentemente. Se le donne dovessimo (volessimo)  andare a letto con tutti quelli che "aprezziamo" con lo sguardo....sarebbe Babilonia


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Disi ho ripreso qualche giorno fa'dopo 8 mesi di stop.
> 
> Ma io non intendevo le impiegate,ma una cliente,poi sai come e'non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni,ci metto un secondo a separare sguardo disinteressato,da quello molto interessato.



Non e' che stavi versando  un malloppone ed hai trovato una come quella di mio cognato??????

Bisogna stare attenti a tutto.

Pero' io non faccio testo.   Mi sono resa conto tardissimo che non ho mai avuto l'abitudine di osservare le persone.

Ho saputo che un cliente che per circa due anni veniva verso la stessa ora in banca e mi offriva il caffe' lo faceva 'per me'.
Le prime a farmelo notare le colleghe.  Lui molto molto discreto.  Ogni tanto lo ricordo, rido pure, non ci voleva molto ma io gli parlavo del mare, delle vacanze, d'altro insomma   e ricordo che spesso gli brillavano gli occhi.....saro' scema.  

Avuto conferma dopo vent'anni che si,  sono scema, facile da raggirare. 

Mi consolo pensando a tua moglie , almeno io non indagavo,  non ero gelosa e non vedevo prove che avevo veramente sotto il naso.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' che uno tende a conformare il comportamento degli altri in base al proprio. La mia autostima non dipende dal numero di uomini con cui sono andata a letto. Ma non per tutti e' cosi.



quasi per nessuno è così.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che invece arriva dallo Spirito Santo. Dritta dritta.


Cosa, la seduzione?Tanto io sono una maledetta civetta.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Attacchi di manico?AhahahahahahahahahahahahaAhahahahahahahahaha


I famosi attacchi di manico femminili...!Mi sa che devo chiedere a perplesso un sezione tutta mia...per farvi qualche lezione....


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Ultimino, ti dico una cosa: se tu scrivessi in modo semplice e diretto i tuoi ragionamenti, pane al pane e vino al vino, capiremmo più facilmente.
> Perchè veramente non si capisce una mazza. A partire dal soggetto.
> E non c'entra un cazzo il titolo di studio, la cultura, la bravura: semplicità ci vuoe, ed essere diretti.
> Se non sei diretto qua ognuno capisce a capocchia sua.
> ...


ma sì che ci è andato... io ho capito che secondo Ultimo la Diletta e la Circe preferiscono non partecipare a 3d in cui si scherza in modo pesante...


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma sì che ci è andato... io ho capito che secondo Ultimo la Diletta e la Circe preferiscono non partecipare a 3d in cui si scherza in modo pesante...


Anche io...!


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quasi per nessuno è così.



Allora io conosco tante eccezioni.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Peggio amico,oche giulive,invorniti,mai goduti....credenti a Babbo Natale e alla fedelta'eterna....


No scusa. Babbo natale esiste!


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io...!



anche tu cosa?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma magari sei un bel signore tutto rolex e sguardi intensi. O più probabilmente guardi insistentemente. Se le donne dovessimo (volessimo)  andare a letto con tutti quelli che "aprezziamo" con lo sguardo....sarebbe Babilonia


macche'rolex e sguardi intensi.Io lo faccio di sfuggita senza muovere un muscolo,spesso mi ignorano altre volte ricambiano. E'un gioco,senza possibile seguito dal momento che spesso avviene nel paesello.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Allora io conosco tante eccezioni.


non lo so, può darsi.
più probabilmente, ritengo che la tua sia un'interpretazione erronea della promiscuità, seduzione ecc.
ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi io, nel senso che ognuno di noi ha una lente attraverso la quale legge le cose che vede intorno a sé.
come per la questione del pagamento del motel, credo sia un fatto secondario.
non ritengo che quando una persona attua comportamenti seduttivi, o ancora di più quando va a letto con qualcuno, pensi alla propria autostima o voglia coscientemente aumentarla tramite un rapporto.
penso che sia proprio una lettura consolatoria attribuire a dei comportamenti altrui delle lacune che, manco te lo dico, mica abbiamo noi.
scusa se mi sono spiegata male, mi sembra di risultare polemica e non volevo esserlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra lo Spirito Santo?
> Poi ti sei fatto sta idea che io sia baciapile quando neanche per sogno. E la colomba la cambio calma, comunque l'ha disegnata Picasso, non Giotto, per dire.


Mi spieghi esattamente come dici di essere un pescatore (se non di saper pescare) senza aver buttato ne' amo, ne' rete e neanche mai una bomba a mano in acqua? Pescare nei surgelati non conta.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sì che ci è andato... io ho capito che secondo Ultimo la Diletta e la Circe preferiscono non partecipare a 3d in cui si scherza in modo pesante...


E ok...ma che attinenza avrebbe con quello di cui si parlava?
A me è sfuggito il nesso...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so, può darsi.
> più probabilmente, ritengo che la tua sia un'interpretazione erronea della promiscuità, seduzione ecc.
> ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi io, nel senso che ognuno di noi ha una lente attraverso la quale legge le cose che vede intorno a sé.
> come per la questione del pagamento del motel, credo sia un fatto secondario.
> ...



Si mi hai fraintesa. Io intendevo che per molte persone la relazione uomo/donna comincia con la seduzione, sempre e con chiunque si trovino davanti. Poi si puo' trasformare in relazione, amicizia o nulla. Io seduco solo chi mi piace moltissimo, sedurre random non mi interessa.


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si mi hai fraintesa. Io intendevo che per molte persone la relazione uomo/donna comincia con la seduzione, sempre e con chiunque si trovino davanti. Poi si puo' trasformare in relazione, amicizia o nulla. Io seduco solo chi mi piace moltissimo, sedurre random non mi interessa.


beh, ti ho fraintesa ma hai parlato esplicitamente di autostima e di andare a letto con persone.
non sono comunque d'accordo nemmeno con questa osservazione, nel senso che non ho conosciuto tutta questa gente che si approcciava in modo iper seduttivo con chiunque.
magari non lo noto io.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Io di lumaconi veri e propri ne avrò  incontrati pochi ma dipende anche da cosa s'intende per lumacone...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spieghi esattamente come dici di essere un pescatore (se non di saper pescare) senza aver buttato ne' amo, ne' rete e neanche mai una bomba a mano in acqua? Pescare nei surgelati non conta.


Cerco di capirti ma faccio fatica. Da dove evinci che non ho mai pescato? Dal fatto che non mi interessa sedurre? Non mi interessa sedurre a prescindere, mi interessa sedurre solo chi mi piace moltissimo. E purtroppo che qualcuno mi piaccia moltissimo e' molto raro.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io di lumaconi veri e propri ne avrò  incontrati pochi ma dipende anche da cosa s'intende per lumacone...



Io ne ho conosciuti alcuni con cui diventerebbe noioso anche solo bere un caffe', con cui non saprei parlare piu' di un minuto, bravissime persone ma  spente, banali, terra terra, prevedibili.

Lumaconi appunto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda ho l'antitrombina alta in effetti


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho esaurito i verdi, peccato non potertelo dare.
> 
> Secondo me tu hai tutto il diritto di appigliarti a qualsiasi cosa a qualsiasi mezzo ti serva per farti proseguire un percorso che serve a te, gli errori se errori ci saranno sono stati commessi di base su un avvenimento che è un errore, le conseguenze, tuo marito e l'altra, se le devono accollare attraverso il tuo sentire e volere.
> Tutto ha però una consequenzialità che deve servire a farti sfogare a farti arrivare la dove tu vuoi e devi arrivare. Il mezzo che userai deve servire a farti uscire dal tunnel. Il tempo necessario sarai tu a stabilirlo, io ad esempio posso solo augurarti che il tempo non sia troppo, perchè nonostante quello che vivi e si vive, deve essere una parentesi dove errori e dolori serviranno soltanto a farti stare bene con la percezione e la nuova mary che ne verrà fuori, con tuo marito o senza.





Eratò ha detto:


> Mary quando approdai qui ero incazzata nera.Carica di rabbia com'ero non mi uscivano di certo delle belle parole nei confronti dell' altra.Ma poi piano piano si rifdimensiono tutto appena misi a fuoco il mio di rapporto e ciò che era diventato...È anche normale agli inizi che stai incazzata un po' con entrambi,si è  in preda ad una tempesta.Qui ti puoi sfogare per superare appunto quella rabbia e indirizzarla verso qualcosa di più  costruttivo.Non concentrarti su di lei perché  finisci di perdere di vista voi due.Sei intelligente e forte e ce la farai a rivedere il tutto con una nuova prospettiva.:up:


Un grazie circolare a voi e ad altri che non ho quotato, per avermi ripetuto cose che ho bisogno mi vengano ridette 



Lorella ha detto:


> E' una persona (maschio o femmina) che in un certo momento ha DECISO di fare una cosa, lo ha SCELTO, lo ha VOLUTO. Per motivi suoi, di coppia o anche senza alcun motivo. Che poi a trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni son buoni tutti


Si, questo è un concetto importante sia da metabolizzare che da far ammettere.



Tebe ha detto:


> Il perfetto è morto in croce e noi non siamo perfetti.
> Bisogna lottare per espellere il veleno. Perché poi diventa "amico" e fa male solo a noi.



Questa me la segno (sul serio). Grazie anche a te 



Diletta ha detto:


> ma neanch'io ho mai ragionato in questi termini, infatti usando la ragione non è ammissibile il concetto di possesso e qui siamo tutti quanti d'accordo.
> I sentimenti, però, vanno per conto loro e, ripeto, chi ama davvero in maniera molto forte NON vuole assolutamente che il proprio uomo (o donna) sia di qualcunaltro e non dirmi che questo non esprime un' idea di possesso, di cosa solo nostra.
> Altrimenti, ce la stiamo anche un po' a raccontare...


Per me si tratta di un concetto a più ampio spettro Diletta; non è questione di possesso ma neanche di arrivare a non essere quantomeno turbati dai viaggi corneschi di quello che si considera il proprio amore. Ma ora non faccio testo, in subbuglio come sto.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dispiace anche a me, se l'ho fatto.
> e in merito al punto 1: secondo me puoi trovare molto materiale con cui confrontarti leggendo e conoscendo le storie di donne che sono rimaste e hanno deciso di ricostruire dopo il tradimento
> divì, tebe, diletta, disincantata sono i nick che mi vengono in mente lì per lì.


Grazie 



drusilla ha detto:


> A un certo punto si perdona l'altro e ci si perdona noi stessi, per il nostro cambiamento, per la nostra perdita dell'innocenza diciamo.



Non avevo mai pensato al perdono anche verso se stessi, la vedevo più come l'accettazione di un passaggio obbligato.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ok...ma che attinenza avrebbe con quello di cui si parlava?
> A me è sfuggito il nesso...



ma di che si parlava?


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ok...ma che attinenza avrebbe con quello di cui si parlava?A me è sfuggito il nesso...


Ma non c è infatti.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma di che si parlava?


Non so...di zombie?! 
Mmmm...forse ho sbagliato sezione!!


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spieghi esattamente come dici di essere un pescatore (se non di saper pescare) senza aver buttato ne' amo, ne' rete e neanche mai una bomba a mano in acqua? Pescare nei surgelati non conta.



è un'altra parabola per caso??

...non desidero sapere come va a finire!


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so...di zombie?!
> Mmmm...forse ho sbagliato sezione!!



è ripreso the walking dead! osti che ansia:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è ripreso the walking dead! osti che ansia:singleeye:


Eh lo so!! Lo guardo anche io!!!



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non c è infatti.


Ah ecco...no perché va bene essere stanca a volte, ma quando proprio non connetto mi preoccupo!


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ancorat*o*. Principalmente la grande delusione e la superficialità.


Ok.
Grande delusione e superficialità. 

Anche io sono stata parecchio delusa da Mattia, soprattutto perché era il fedele della coppia, quello che non capiva come per me, la fedeltà sessuale,   non fosse importante in un rapporto a due, che mi diceva con le lacrime agli occhi che se lo avessi tradito ne sarebbe morto eccetera eccetera.
La delusione é passata. Piano piano. Sbagliare é umano e lui aveva molto altro che mi piaceva.
Un errore, per me, pur grave, se capito si può archiviare.
La superficialità. ..che dire.
Non ricordo la tua storia...lei magari era già superficiale prima e comunque te ne sei innamorato...
Insomma Darty. ..quanto tempo é passato?
Cosa ha fatto lei dopo?
Perché alla fine, l importante secondo me é il dopo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è ripreso the walking dead! osti che ansia:singleeye:



Sarebbe a dire? Così, tanto per curiosità visto che si scrive in pubblico.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sarebbe a dire? Così, tanto per curiosità visto che si scrive in pubblico.


è una serie tv sugli zombie, si può vedere in streaming
paura


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è una serie tv sugli zombie, si può vedere in streaming
> paura



  Grazie.

(E' ufficiale: mi sto rincoglionendo di brutto)


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh lo so!! Lo guardo anche io!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ecco...no perché va bene essere stanca a volte, ma quando proprio non connetto mi preoccupo!


ma secondo te cosa c'è nel posto nuovo, oltre il cancello??

per me sono tutti morti o quasi, e i due tipi desideravano nuovi abitanti...


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te cosa c'è nel posto nuovo, oltre il cancello??
> 
> per me sono tutti morti o quasi, e i due tipi desideravano nuovi abitanti...


L'ultima ce l'avrò domani!!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te cosa c'è nel posto nuovo, oltre il cancello??
> 
> per me sono tutti morti o quasi, e i due tipi desideravano nuovi abitanti...





Nicka ha detto:


> L'ultima ce l'avrò domani!!


ok, free ha appena spoilerato.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> E perché?
> Io sono cosi ovunque.
> ...


Ehh...so problemi..


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, free ha appena spoilerato.




La prossima settimana spoilero io!!!


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... è inutile. Qua chi fa apparire gli uomini come sfigati che ragionano col cazzo sei tu, te lo sto dicendo da anni ma niente.
> Ti sto dicendo pure che tra l'altro insulti tutti quelli che ... non voglio fare nomi, sono venuti qua con le budella in mano a parlare di come lottavano per salvaguardare l'amore ed il matrimonio, di come si sono interrogati e a fondo, di quanto sia calata la stima che avevano di loro stessi perchè non riuscivano più a rispettare il patto di amore e lealtà che avevano sancito con la moglie.
> Gente che è come dice di essere, e non solo di facciata.
> Fatti un esame di coscienza, davvero.


:up::up::up:


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, free ha appena spoilerato.





Nicka ha detto:


> La prossima settimana spoilero io!!!



ops scusate, comunque, cancello a parte, era solo una mia domanda


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ehh...so problemi..


I tuoi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
Ma non ci si rifiuta di parlare con le persone sposate.
Ecco succede così. Come in tutte le relazioni tra esseri umani.
Non ci sono buone occasioni di donne disponibili. Non ci sono uomini deboli.
Ci sono persone che si piacciono.
Ovvio che penso che ci si dovrebbe tirare indietro quando si capisce che, quello che è iniziato normalmente e che se fosse accaduto tra persone libere avrebbe potuto portare a una normale frequentazione dagli sviluppi imprevedibili , sta diventando una relazione tra amanti. Ma è molto difficile quando è magari parecchio che non si trova nessuno di interessante.
Non difendo nessuno dei due ma talvolta non è proprio una cosa torbida con sesso estremo e le amanti non sono donne a caccia.
Altre volte è più leggero e giocoso.
Altre volte è una fortissima attrazione.
So benissimo che non sono belli i tradimenti ma pensare che sono storie normali solo parallele alla nostra potrebbe sollevare un po' le tradite.


----------



## Uhlalá (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


il mio matrimonio non è stato distrutto da focose storie di sesso, ma proprio da storie parallele....quando si scoprono viene da chiedersi "cazzo se non era solo una questione fisica allora tra noi cosa minchia c'era?".
sicuramente io la vedo con gli occhi del mio vissuto, dove nei momenti in cui c'era la storia parallela non c'era la storia tra me e mio marito. Ai miei occhi sono molto più gravi le storie parallele...intendo dire più gravi per poi recuperare un matrimonio, la cosa non è minimamente riferita a come è l'amante. Anzi in questi casi spesso anche l'amante ci sta male (non penso che sia proprio piacevole, a lungo andare, quando la cosa va al di là del sesso, condividere l'uomo con un'altra).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Quoto anche gli spazi


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Quoto anch'io.E per quanto riguarda Diletta : non puoi vivere tutta la vita disprezzando gli uomini(anencefali) e buona parte delle donne(narcisiste e zoccole che fanno degli uomini cio che vogliono).Perché alla fine disprezzi tutti salvando solo te stessa considerandoti una specie di creatura superiore e angelica.È  un illusione bella e buona questa.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So benissimo che non sono belli i tradimenti ma pensare che sono storie normali solo parallele alla nostra potrebbe sollevare un po' le tradite.



Quoto la prima parte del tuo post ma non mi trovo d'accordo sulla chiusa. Come dice Ullallà, l'accettazione che il tradimento sia una storia "normale", parallela a quella che si vive ufficialmente, non solleva affatto, anzi è proprio nella normalità, se vuoi in una sorta di abitudine che l'altro consolida nel tempo che risiede la maggior parte del dolore ( e del rancore).


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una malavita...
> Ho 33 anni, non sono proprio giovanissima. Vero, non sono sposata, ma sono circondata di gente sposata.
> Non sono gli sposati che fanno peggio, sono solo alcuni maschi.
> 
> ...



Nicka, sicuramente mi sono spiegata male...
E poi la frase suonava meglio così:
"una volta che lo sai cerchi di impegnarti (nella coppia)"
riferito solo e soltanto ai matrimoni o convivenze serie.

Ora dirai:
"una volta che sai cosa?!"
Che sai che il matrimonio va curato ogni giorno etc.etc...

Insomma...tutte cose che a te ancora non ti toccano perché non le stai vivendo.

Purtroppo, quasi sempre ci se ne rende conto solo dopo che scoppia una tempesta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

La storia parallela senza sesso sfrenato o similari, per me è alto tradimento. Storia parallela? Ma ti faccio vivere un bel parallelismo con Lorena Bobbit. Cristo.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia parallela senza sesso sfrenato o similari, per me è alto tradimento. Storia parallela? Ma ti faccio vivere un bel parallelismo con Lorena Bobbit. Cristo.



Ciao

quotoissimo. 

Certo che è alto tradimento. Alla donna e alla persona. E a volte anche alla parte di madre. 
Questo è la grande differenza, inspiegabile spesso, di quanti aspetti tocca. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho capito se Diletta voleva dire sfigati quelli che non ci provano...  oggi sono più torda del solito [emoji17]





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sbriciolata:
> non hai colto, mi sa
> 
> l'uomo è uno sfigato se NON ci prova.
> ...




Mi sa che siete voi a non avere colto...(ma mi spiego così di merda?!).
Ho definito così colui che non riesce ad interpretare i segnali di noi donne, così chiari per noi, ma evidentemente non per tutti.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia parallela senza sesso sfrenato o similari, per me è alto tradimento. Storia parallela? Ma ti faccio vivere un bel parallelismo con Lorena Bobbit. Cristo.


Come sempre, ti leggo volentieri, ma sono completamente in disaccordo..
Nel senso che mi pare molto 'pro domo tua' la differenziazione. Lo e' sempre a prescindere che sia una storia di anni o una botta e via. 
Leggendo un po' indietro, quote a nastro per oscuro per cui ho finito i verdi


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nicka, sicuramente mi sono spiegata male...
> E poi la frase suonava meglio così:
> "una volta che lo sai cerchi di impegnarti (nella coppia)"
> riferito solo e soltanto ai matrimoni o convivenze serie.
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

se ti sto capendo bene, ora tuo marito si sente pronto ad assumersi le sue responsabilità e di costruire con te. Perché fino a poco tempo fa, mi sembravi molto sola con tutta questa tematica. Nel senso, che lui attribuiva il suo comportamento ad un fattore naturale. Come anche il prete e lo psicologo. Questa ottica, ti poneva sola nel deserto. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come sempre, ti leggo volentieri, ma sono completamente in disaccordo..Nel senso che mi pare molto 'pro domo tua' la differenziazione. Lo e' sempre a prescindere che sia una storia di anni o una botta e via. Leggendo un po' indietro, quote a nastro per oscuro per cui ho finito i verdi


Forse può apparire ciceronesca la mia affermazione, ma l ho sempre pensata cosi.Da quando sono nata praticamente.Non do importanza e non lo sento tradimento scambiare fluidi con altre persone.L


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia parallela senza sesso sfrenato o similari, per me è alto tradimento. Storia parallela? Ma ti faccio vivere un bel parallelismo con Lorena Bobbit. Cristo.


Non penso che Brunetta si riferisse alla gravità  del tradimento ma alla semplicità con la quale possa nascere un tradimento,che in fondo inizia come qualsiasi altra storia di amore o di sesso che sia...Alla fine bisogna piacersi o no?Si e questo indipendentemente che diventi amore o sesso,2 situazioni fluttuabili a meno che uno/a ,appena incontra una persona che gli/le piace non pensi "me la/lo scopo e basta perché  ha gli occhi/tette/culo belli".Nel conoscersi e piacersi,in quei momenti non si fa il confronto col compagno/a,non si pensa al torto che subisce lui/lei e il tradimento non si consuma allo scopo di fare del male agli "aventi diritto" ma perchè l'amante piace e si desidera.È questa è la verità : che se uno tradisce è  perche lo vuole e lo desidera a prescindere da tutto il resto.Presumo eh?Almeno così  l'ho capita io.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse può apparire ciceronesca la mia affermazione, ma l ho sempre pensata cosi.Da quando sono nata praticamente.Non do importanza e non lo sento tradimento scambiare fluidi con altre persone.L


fare sesso non è quasi mai solo scambiare fluidi corporei.e scrivo quasi giusto per non fare la solita assolutista.
tu per prima giustamente affermi di aver bisogno di attrazione cerebrale.
(credo che sia lacinquecentesima volta che te lo dico)


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non c'è nulla che sta in piedi se non il paravento di carta velina colorata con il quale Diletta copre il fatto che il marito di facciata faceva l'uomo integerrimo paladino della fedeltà e dei sacramenti, magari censore dei facili costumi, e dietro cercava di non farsene scappare una.
> Perchè lui, mi ricordo, a scoperta avvenuta le ha detto che le avrebbe trombate tutte.
> Perchè tutti gli uomini sono così, le ha rivelato.
> *Non era una sua scelta, una sua responsabilità:* l'aveva creato così il creatore proprio, che difatti ha accostato all'uomo bestia la donna angelicata.
> ...



Dai, non posso lasciar correre questa tua affermazione...

Mio marito si è sempre e dico SEMPRE preso la sua bella responsabilità.
Ha sempre affermato che è stata una sua SCELTA.
E proprio questo ha avuto valenza positiva per me. 
Poi, è vero, dice anche tutto il resto, ed è per giustificarsi, per arginare i danni insomma.
La sua fortuna, diciamo così, è di essersi imbattuto in una donna (io) che ha voluto approfondire e appurare, per quanto mi è stato possibile, quello che andava e va affermando.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lasciar correre questa tua affermazione...
> 
> Mio marito si è sempre e dico SEMPRE preso la sua bella responsabilità.
> Ha sempre affermato che è stata una sua SCELTA.
> ...


Io ti ammiro molto.
la curiosità mantiene giovani nel peggiore dei casi


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare sesso non è quasi mai solo scambiare fluidi corporei.e scrivo quasi giusto per non fare la solita assolutista.tu per prima giustamente affermi di aver bisogno di attrazione cerebrale.(credo che sia lacinquecentesima volta che te lo dico)


Finalmente sei tornata!!!!  Si min. Me lo dici sempre e io ti rispondo che è vero, ho assolutamente bisogno dell attrazione cerebrale ma è per fare del a sesso migliore in motel, non per avere qualcosa di assonante fuori da li.È sesso.Non "storia"


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> è ripreso the walking dead! osti che ansia:singleeye:


Adoro Walking dead


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse può apparire ciceronesca la mia affermazione, ma l ho sempre pensata cosi.Da quando sono nata praticamente.Non do importanza e non lo sento tradimento scambiare fluidi con altre persone.L


ti credo, ci mancherebbe. detto questo, non condivido comunque


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, non pensi che dipenda molto anche da come sei fatta tu? Il tuo rapporto con gli uomini non parte dalla seduzione a prescindere. Non ne hai bisogno perche' sei dotata di autostima e il piacerti non passa dal fatto di essere desiderata. Io sono cosi. E con me non ci provano, stanno alla larga, o si intaurano delle belle amicizie. Ma il mondo intorno a me non gira cosi, in molti/e lanciano segnali costanti e si gratificano solo quando vengono raccolti.




Oh, meno male che qualcuna ha colto perfettamente quello che penso. :up:
Anche con me non ci provavano perché non lanciavo nessun segnale di seduzione.

Poi, ho voluto verificare, diciamo così, e ho "giocato" un po'.
E mi si è aperto un bello scenario!! 
Che mi ha anche divertito però.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> Come sempre, ti leggo volentieri, ma sono completamente in disaccordo..
> Nel senso che mi pare molto 'pro domo tua' la differenziazione. Lo e' sempre a prescindere che sia una storia di anni o una botta e via.
> Leggendo un po' indietro, quote a nastro per oscuro per cui ho finito i verdi


Mi sembra il minimo.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti credo, ci mancherebbe. detto questo, non condivido comunque


Lo posso capire che non condividi, molti non lo fanno, ma fa parte del proprio sentire.Non posso farci nulla se "capisco" il mio eventuale compagno  abbia voglia di farsi quattro salti in motel.Rigenera come una bella vacanza e fa bene.Tutto parte dal fatto che io in una coppia chiedo altro dalla fedeltà fisica.Molto altro. Quella parte non mi interessa.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse può apparire ciceronesca la mia affermazione, ma l ho sempre pensata cosi.Da quando sono nata praticamente.Non do importanza e non lo sento tradimento scambiare fluidi con altre persone.L





Dipende dalla persona con cui lo fai.Con la tipa di giugno,per me era cosa meccanica,non mi emozionava perche'poco profonda.Con questa e'diverso,perche'c'e'affinita'mentale fortissima,e altro.Infatti mi assalgono tarli....faccio bene a rivederla dopo solo 6 giorni??

Forse Man e'cosi vuoto che dopo anni e anni di motel,e'un semplice scambio di fluidi??


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

oltretutto, tebe,
non puoi nemmeno dire "non m'importa se mattia scambia liquidi...etc" perché sai benissimo che 9 su dieci avrebbe la tendenza ad innamorarsi o a credere di esserlo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo posso capire che non condividi, molti non lo fanno, ma fa parte del proprio sentire.Non posso farci nulla se "capisco" il mio eventuale compagno  abbia voglia di farsi quattro salti in motel.Rigenera come una bella vacanza e fa bene.Tutto parte dal fatto che io in una coppia chiedo altro dalla fedeltà fisica.Molto altro. Quella parte non mi interessa.


Pero' potrebbe interessare all'altra parte della coppia...ci hai pensato?


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...


Ti hannp già quotata?
No perché quoto pure io!


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona con cui lo fai.Con la tipa di giugno,per me era cosa meccanica,non mi emozionava perche'poco profonda.Con questa e'diverso,perche'c'e'affinita'mentale fortissima,e altro.Infatti mi assalgono tarli....faccio bene a rivederla dopo solo 6 giorni??Forse Man e'cosi vuoto che dopo anni e anni di motel,e'un semplice scambio di fluidi??


Lothar...non è la durata della relazione è la forma mentis conncui vivi questa relazione.L affinità mentale è imprescindibile per fare del buon sesso, non perbavere un rapporto amicale.O robe così.Sesso e solo sesso.Tutto il contorno, ripeto, è solo per farlo meglio.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lasciar correre questa tua affermazione...
> 
> Mio marito si è sempre e dico SEMPRE preso la sua bella responsabilità.
> Ha sempre affermato che è stata una sua SCELTA.
> ...


Allora,per come spieghi qui,tuo marito non è un anencefalo schiavo del suo pisello,incapace di intendere e di volere...e perché generalizzi e ti facevi tutte quelle risate ieri quando ho detto che gli uomini hanno volontà e scelta?


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nicka, sicuramente mi sono spiegata male...
> E poi la frase suonava meglio così:
> "una volta che lo sai cerchi di impegnarti (nella coppia)"
> riferito solo e soltanto ai matrimoni o convivenze serie.
> ...


Sì va bene non mi toccano.
Sì va bene hai ragione.
Sì va bene i maschi sono tutti animali.
Sì va bene le donne sono tutte esseri superiori che devono accogliere gli errori di quei poveretti...e tanto vale saperlo fin da subito.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto anch'io.E per quanto riguarda Diletta : non puoi vivere tutta la vita disprezzando gli uomini(anencefali) e buona parte delle donne(narcisiste e zoccole che fanno degli uomini cio che vogliono).Perché alla fine disprezzi tutti salvando solo te stessa considerandoti una specie di creatura superiore e angelica.È  un illusione bella e buona questa.




Ma non li disprezzo, o meglio, se sotto sotto lo faccio, lo faccio goliardicamente, ironizzando su loro e su tutti i pasticci sentimentali in cui ci mettiamo, me compresa e me per prima.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non c'è nulla che sta in piedi se non il paravento di carta velina colorata con il quale Diletta copre il fatto che il marito di facciata faceva l'uomo integerrimo paladino della fedeltà e dei sacramenti, magari censore dei facili costumi, e dietro cercava di non farsene scappare una.
> Perchè lui, mi ricordo, a scoperta avvenuta le ha detto che le avrebbe trombate tutte.
> Perchè tutti gli uomini sono così, le ha rivelato.
> Non era una sua scelta, una sua responsabilità: l'aveva creato così il creatore proprio, che difatti ha accostato all'uomo bestia la donna angelicata.
> ...



Ascolta sbri, lascio perdere quello che Diletta scrive, è stata chiara per me. Scrivo quello che penso io. Intanto penso che le persone un po si somiglino tanto, a volte però alcune persone sono così distanti dal comune vivere che riuscire a percepirli è difficilissimo, credo che soltanto l'esperienza di vita ti porta a capire che a volte, è tanta la differenza, che, inquadrare o cercare di comprendere un minimo di quelle persone, è un'impresa titanica. 
Se tu sbri nel tuo essere, nella tua vita, nel tuo relazionarti con gli altri non hai mai avuto maniera di "vedere" quello che accade spesso in società, ok, ci sta. Come ci sta nel mio caso quando ti vengo a scrivere che per esperienza vissuta, personale e non, i giochetti che altro non sono quelle stronzate di battute, occhiate, sottintesi e infine uno sgarbo al partner,li vedo e li vivo giornalmente. E non accetto leggere ( io non accetto, leggo soltanto, ma non accetto nel senso che, quello di cui sto parlando LO VIVO guardando gli altri, sentendoli parlare, sentendoli sparlare, al bar con l'amico etc) che non è così. Non è così per te, per il tuo sentire per il tuo comportamento sociale, e altro ancora sicuramente. 
A dimostrazione di quanto ho scritto sopra ci stanno le vite vissute qua dentro raccontate, certo non di tutti, di una parte soltanto. Ma uscendo fuori da qua ti assicuro che quello che vedo, quello che vivo, è quello sopra scritto. 

E non si tratta di puttane o di uomini bastardi o sfigati, si tratta e si parla di situazioni sgradevoli ma esistenti. Dovessi mettermi a fare il punto di quante famiglie conosco dove esiste il tradimento, credo che un 50% ha vissuto il tradimento, e chiaramente rimane chi non ha tradito e chi non mostra e nasconde bene il tradimento, non è una bella percentuale quella che ne esce fuori, ma è la realtà, quella che vivo io.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non li disprezzo, o meglio, se sotto sotto lo faccio, lo faccio goliardicamente, ironizzando su loro e su tutti i pasticci sentimentali in cui ci mettiamo, me compresa e me per prima.


Tu sai bene che ho molta più stima delle donne che degli uomini in generale vero?ok,occhio però che certi uomini agiscono in certi modi anche perchè hanno pesato le donne che hanno accanto e sanno di non rischiare nulla....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...non è la durata della relazione è la forma mentis conncui vivi questa relazione.L affinità mentale è imprescindibile per fare del buon sesso, non perbavere un rapporto amicale.O robe così.Sesso e solo sesso.Tutto il contorno, ripeto, è solo per farlo meglio.


Spero sia cosi'anche per noi,ma dal modo in cui e'cominciata ne dubito fortemente.Astaroth,Azazel,aiutatemi...


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pero' potrebbe interessare all'altra parte della coppia...ci hai pensato?


Certo. Ed è per questo che in ogni relazioneseria che ho cominciato, honsempre messo in chiaro come la pensassi, lasciando "libero" l altro di accettare o no.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai bene che ho molta più stima delle donne che degli uomini in generale vero?ok,occhio però che certi uomini agiscono in certi modi anche perchè hanno pesato le donne che hanno accanto e sanno di non rischiare nulla....


come non darti ragione :up:


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 51.
> Voglio illustrare ai traditi come Diletta ed altre come vanno a volte le cose dal punto di vista di un'amante.
> Proprio in questo periodo una mia amica ha conosciuto un po' per caso un uomo molto gradevole che ha avuto occasione di frequentare amichevolmente perché pranzano bello stesso posto. Parlando hanno scoperto molti interessi comuni e affinità culturali. Ma mentre scoprivano questo si guardavano e si piacevano. Un po' spontaneamente e un po' volutamente si sono avvicinati in modo seduttivo.
> Forse lui avrebbe dovuto dire subito di essere sposato.
> ...



Sono d'accordo Brunetta.
Spesso è un insieme di circostanze, infatti ho anche parlato di "fortuna" in quel senso.
E chi riesce a tirarsi indietro si rivela una persona responsabile e coscienziosa, una bella persona.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. Ed è per questo che in ogni relazioneseria che ho cominciato, honsempre messo in chiaro come la pensassi, lasciando "libero" l altro di accettare o no.


Sai, essendo innamorati, 'libero' e' una parola difficile da definire...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai bene che ho molta più stima delle donne che degli uomini in generale vero?ok,occhio però che certi uomini agiscono in certi modi anche perchè hanno pesato le donne che hanno accanto e sanno di non rischiare nulla....


Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> oltretutto, tebe,non puoi nemmeno dire "non m'importa se mattia scambia liquidi...etc" perché sai benissimo che 9 su dieci avrebbe la tendenza ad innamorarsi o a credere di esserlo.


Ma questo è ancora unnaltro discorso.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia parallela senza sesso sfrenato o similari, per me è alto tradimento. Storia parallela? Ma ti faccio vivere un bel parallelismo con Lorena Bobbit. Cristo.


Anche per me, in caso che ne dici di una bella spedizione punitiva io e te. :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spero sia cosi'anche per noi,ma dal modo in cui e'cominciata ne dubito fortemente.Astaroth,Azazel,aiutatemi...


Lothar ti salverò io!


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sai, essendo innamorati, 'libero' e' una parola difficile da definire...


Infatti ognuno la definisce per se. Scegliendo cosa per lui o lei significa.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me, in caso che ne dici di una bella spedizione punitiva io e te. :carneval:


Dimmi dove e quando.Dobbiamo trovare qualcunonche ci fornisca un alibi.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come sempre, ti leggo volentieri, ma sono completamente in disaccordo..
> Nel senso che mi pare molto 'pro domo tua' la differenziazione. *Lo e' sempre a prescindere* che sia una storia di anni o una botta e via.
> Leggendo un po' indietro, quote a nastro per oscuro per cui ho finito i verdi



Troppo rigido e granitico come concetto.
Le sfumature esistono e ci sono anche nel tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nicka, sicuramente mi sono spiegata male...
> E poi la frase suonava meglio così:
> "una volta che lo sai cerchi di impegnarti (nella coppia)"
> riferito solo e soltanto ai matrimoni o convivenze serie.
> ...



che discorso pessimo.
quoto sbriciolata, fatti un bell'esame di coscienza una volta tanto


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti ognuno la definisce per se. Scegliendo cosa per lui o lei significa.


Io, invece, ritengo che, in un rapporto di coppia, le scelte vadano fatte anche tenendo conto di cosa una propria idea o azione possa significare per l'altra parte.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, ritengo che, in un rapporto di coppia, le scelte vadano fatte anche tenendo conto di cosa una propria idea o azione possa significare per l'altra parte.


Assolutamente si.Se non si sta da soli.....!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ti salverò io!


si dopo quando sono al b&b mi connetto..


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, ritengo che, in un rapporto di coppia, le scelte vadano fatte anche tenendo conto di cosa una propria idea o azione possa significare per l'altra parte.


Certo. Ed è per questo che ho fatto sempre presente come la pensassi io.Nessuno dei miei ufficiali ha avutobsorprese come spesso si leggono quinsopra.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> se ti sto capendo bene, ora tuo marito si sente pronto ad assumersi le sue responsabilità e di costruire con te. Perché fino a poco tempo fa, mi sembravi molto sola con tutta questa tematica. Nel senso, che lui attribuiva il suo comportamento ad un fattore naturale. Come anche il prete e lo psicologo. Questa ottica, ti poneva sola nel deserto.
> 
> sienne



No, mio marito si è assunto subito l'impegno di "mettere la testa a posto" dopo sposato.
E' un impegno che ha preso con se stesso, però, non di certo con me, visti i precedenti.

Però, sto parlando di SCELTA e già questo per me è stato un duro colpo, su ci ci sto ancora lavorando.
Non avevo mai pensato alla fedeltà come una scelta, per me, come per te, è sempre stato più che naturale tanto da non avere mai parlato di queste cose con lui.   

Quindi, proprio perché lui ritiene che il desiderare tavolta "altro" sia cosa naturale, si impegna al massimo per rispettare il patto che ha preso con se stesso.
E ripeto, con se stesso.
Poi, va da sé che sia inciampato e abbia fatto uno scivolone...dal quale dice di essersi ripreso in tempo, voglio credergli.
E questa è stata l'ultimissima possibilità di errore che ha avuto (e sono stata magnanima), non ce ne saranno altre...mai più.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che discorso pessimo.
> quoto sbriciolata, fatti un bell'esame di coscienza una volta tanto


Sono più che altro risposte che ammazzano i discorsi.
Scommetto che se fossi sposata mi si verrebbe a dire "eh ma tu non stai con un uomo come il mio"...
E direi anche che sarebbe 'na fortuna! Ma siamo sempre lì, ammazziamo il dialogo.
E l'ammazzare il dialogo è proprio di chi si è creato il castello di sabbia o di carte che dir si voglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...non è la durata della relazione *è la forma mentis conncui vivi questa relazione*.L affinità mentale è imprescindibile per fare del buon sesso, non perbavere un rapporto amicale.O robe così.Sesso e solo sesso.Tutto il contorno, ripeto, è solo per farlo meglio.


concordo
e capisco quel che vuoi dire
la persona con cui ti relazioni non incide minimamente sulla tua forma mentis.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai bene che ho molta più stima delle donne che degli uomini in generale vero?ok,occhio però che certi uomini agiscono in certi modi anche perchè hanno pesato le donne che hanno accanto e sanno di non rischiare nulla....



Credimi che non è così a casa mia.
Si sta ancora leccando le ferite...un'apocalisse, penso perfino di aver esagerato un po', ma ormai è andata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono più che altro risposte che ammazzano i discorsi.
> Scommetto che se fossi sposata mi si verrebbe a dire "eh ma tu non stai con un uomo come il mio"...
> *E direi anche che sarebbe 'na fortuna!* Ma siamo sempre lì, ammazziamo il dialogo.
> E l'ammazzare il dialogo è proprio di chi si è creato il castello di sabbia o di carte che dir si voglia.





più che una fortuna, ed è quel che vado dicendo da ieri, il fatto è che tu ( o io, o...) non ti combineresti mai con un uomo come quello di diletta
perché certe sue caratteristiche non rispondono ai tuoi bisogni primari....


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordoe capisco quel che vuoi direla persona con cui ti relazioni non incide minimamente sulla tua forma mentis.


Esatto.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. Ed è per questo che ho fatto sempre presente come la pensassi io.Nessuno dei miei ufficiali ha avutobsorprese come spesso si leggono quinsopra.


Non mi sono spiegato, fa niente


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più che una fortuna, ed è quel che vado dicendo da ieri, il fatto è che tu ( o io, o...) non ti combineresti mai con un uomo come quello di diletta
> perché certe sue caratteristiche non rispondono ai tuoi bisogni primari....


Ma questo mi pare normale.
Ognuno ha le sue priorità nella vita e ha bisogno di avere qualcuno accanto con determinate caratteristiche.
Che poi mi viene pure da dire, io non potrei parlare nel caso in cui decidessi di non sposarmi? Ma boh...
Le relazioni sono pur sempre relazioni, posso capire quando mi si dice "non hai figli", che lì infatti non mi permetto di parlare perchè non ne ho concezione, ma non mi si dica che non capisco i rapporti umani...


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, mio marito si è assunto subito l'impegno di "mettere la testa a posto" dopo sposato.
> E' un impegno che ha preso con se stesso, però, non di certo con me, visti i precedenti.
> 
> Però, sto parlando di SCELTA e già questo per me è stato un duro colpo, su ci ci sto ancora lavorando.
> ...



secondo me la fedeltà è anche una scelta, credo che per certi versi dipenda dalla persona e dal suo vissuto.
se decido di impegnarmi in una relazione so che le cose saranno diverse e so che non mi comporterò come se fossi da sola.
questo vale per tutto, dalla decisione di, che so, cambiare città, o accettare un nuovo lavoro, o fare economia per una spesa condivisa ecc.
per me la questione del "venire naturale" significa che non hai attrazioni significative nei confronti di altri, o comunque non senti il desiderio o la necessità di stare con altri uomini.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che discorso pessimo.
> quoto sbriciolata, fatti un bell'esame di coscienza una volta tanto





Nicka ha detto:


> Sono più che altro risposte che ammazzano i discorsi.
> Scommetto che se fossi sposata mi si verrebbe a dire "eh ma tu non stai con un uomo come il mio"...
> E direi anche che sarebbe 'na fortuna! Ma siamo sempre lì, ammazziamo il dialogo.
> E l'ammazzare il dialogo è proprio di chi si è creato il castello di sabbia o di carte che dir si voglia.




Non volevo essere sgarbata e presuntuosa, quindi scusatemi se l'ho fatto.
Quello che volevo dire è che è molto diverso vivere in un matrimonio di lunga data rispetto ad un rapporto di coppia "giovane" o anche rispetto ad un matrimonio/convivenza di pochi anni.
Solo questo...


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non volevo essere sgarbata e presuntuosa, quindi scusatemi se l'ho fatto.
> Quello che volevo dire è che è molto diverso vivere in un matrimonio di lunga data rispetto ad un rapporto di coppia "giovane" o anche rispetto ad un matrimonio/convivenza di pochi anni.
> Solo questo...


Ma i tradimenti di cui parli tu sono addirittura precedenti al matrimonio, quindi da fidanzati. 
Praticamente l'inizio di una vita insieme. Non conosco le età, ma penso addirittura che quelle situazioni si sono presentate quando eravate più giovani di me adesso.
E quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me la fedeltà è anche una scelta, credo che per certi versi dipenda dalla persona e dal suo vissuto.
> se decido di impegnarmi in una relazione so che le cose saranno diverse e so che non mi comporterò come se fossi da sola.
> questo vale per tutto, dalla decisione di, che so, cambiare città, o accettare un nuovo lavoro, o fare economia per una spesa condivisa ecc.
> per me la questione del "venire naturale" significa che non hai attrazioni significative nei confronti di altri, o comunque non senti il desiderio o la necessità di stare con altri uomini.



Però credimi, a me questa questione della fedeltà come scelta, mi ha fatto un male cane. Una mazzata.
Mi ha distrutto ogni magia, ogni romanticismo, e io sono una romanticona.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Io non sono affatto d'accordo che una tradita dovrebbe essere sollevata pensando che suo marito ha avuto una relazione parallela, indipendentemente da come e' cominciata  o  solo perche' e' niziato il tutto scambiando piacevoli conversazioni.


Se uno  sente  una forte ed irresistibile attrazione lo dice e se ne va.  



Poi che uno addirittura nasconda che e' sposato quando gia' capisce che non e' piu' solo amicizia mi da il vomito.

Parlo di tutto e non parlo di me della mia famiglia, dei mie figli??????

Ecco se non altro quello mio marito non lo ha mai fatto,  non ha mai nascosto la sua famiglia.

Difficile perdonare qualsiasi tradimento, una lunga relazione impossibile. INGIUSTIFICABILE.  

Non c'e' niente che possa fartela digerire ne che possa alleviare il dolore nello scoprirlo.

Diverso  e deludente  scoprire di aver sposato uno/una che non resiste chiunque incontri. Li  c'e' ben poco da discutere.  
Mi viene in mente la moglie di Starck.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> il mio matrimonio non è stato distrutto da focose storie di sesso, ma proprio da storie parallele....quando si scoprono viene da chiedersi "cazzo se non era solo una questione fisica allora tra noi cosa minchia c'era?".
> sicuramente io la vedo con gli occhi del mio vissuto, dove nei momenti in cui c'era la storia parallela non c'era la storia tra me e mio marito. Ai miei occhi sono molto più gravi le storie parallele...intendo dire più gravi per poi recuperare un matrimonio, la cosa non è minimamente riferita a come è l'amante. Anzi in questi casi spesso anche l'amante ci sta male (non penso che sia proprio piacevole, a lungo andare, quando la cosa va al di là del sesso, condividere l'uomo con un'altra).


No, specie se uno dei due si è innamorato.
Leggi cosa scriveva l'amante della mia compagna :
"Tu dormi. Questo mi sembra evidente. Altre alternative non ne pondero, perchè oggi non penso che reggerei il colpo della tua pur genuina schiettezza".


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma i tradimenti di cui parli tu sono addirittura precedenti al matrimonio, quindi da fidanzati.
> Praticamente l'inizio di una vita insieme. Non conosco le età, ma penso addirittura che quelle situazioni si sono presentate quando eravate più giovani di me adesso.
> E quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


...me ne ha fatto un altro da sposati.
Quelli da fidanzati hanno avuto un'altra motivazione: l'essersi messi insieme da giovani, anzi, da giovanissimi, tipo Circe.
Le motivazioni le ho capite perfettamente, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi abbia spezzato il cuore quando ho saputo (e ho saputo tutto insieme, anche se a goccine).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.



comunque io non ho una visione positiva di questo.
la mia non è una critica, perché capisco fin troppo bene le posizioni diverse dalla mia.
la vedo (io) come un bisogno di controllare che l'interazione (perché non ne parli come relazione, a questo punto) non prenda determinate direzioni e rimanga il più sterile possibile dal punto di vista emotivo.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non penso che Brunetta si riferisse alla gravità  del tradimento ma alla semplicità con la quale possa nascere un tradimento,che in fondo inizia come qualsiasi altra storia di amore o di sesso che sia...Alla fine bisogna piacersi o no?Si e questo indipendentemente che diventi amore o sesso,2 situazioni fluttuabili a meno che uno/a ,appena incontra una persona che gli/le piace non pensi "me la/lo scopo e basta perché  ha gli occhi/tette/culo belli".Nel conoscersi e piacersi,in quei momenti non si fa il confronto col compagno/a,non si pensa al torto che subisce lui/lei e il tradimento non si consuma allo scopo di fare del male agli "aventi diritto" ma perchè l'amante piace e si desidera.È questa è la verità : che se uno tradisce è  perche lo vuole e lo desidera a prescindere da tutto il resto.Presumo eh?Almeno così  l'ho capita io.


Anche secondo me Brunetta ha più che altro scritto un bel post molto condivisibile sulla genesi del tradimento.
Cosa che non spiega poi perché alcuni perdono la testa e altri no, perché alcuni sfociano nella "vita parallela" convinti di non "togliere nulla" al coniuge, di non fare "niente di male" e poi si stupiscono se il coniuge sta male quando lo scopre, e alcuni molto lucidamente, invece, riescono a gestire benissimo l'"esperienza" del tradimento.
Tutti mediamente poi dicono che non hanno mai pensato di lasciare il coniuge ....

Mi domando, eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questo mi pare normale.
> Ognuno ha le sue priorità nella vita e *ha bisogno di avere qualcuno accanto con determinate caratteristiche.*
> Che poi mi viene pure da dire, io non potrei parlare nel caso in cui decidessi di non sposarmi? Ma boh...
> Le relazioni sono pur sempre relazioni, posso capire quando mi si dice "non hai figli", che lì infatti non mi permetto di parlare perchè non ne ho concezione, ma non mi si dica che non capisco i rapporti umani...



certo che è normale.

volevo solo dire che quelle caratteristiche per lei magari (diletta, è solo ipotesi: tu e solo tu sai  ) sono inaffidabilità e incontinenza


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se uno  sente  una forte ed irresistibile attrazione lo dice e se ne va.


Ma sai, io non credo che nella vita sia tutto bianco o tutto nero.
Il fatto di provare una forte attrazione non vuol dire spegnere l'attrazione per la persona che hai scelto per condividere la vita. Mi viene in mente President quando fa le distinzioni tra amore e innamoramento...
Che poi sia sbagliato caderci nessuno discute.
Quello che diceva Brunetta è semplicemente che ci sono situazioni che si creano perchè siamo tutti esseri umani. 
E la base tra persone per avere a che fare è il piacersi, di questo piacersi esistono vari livelli.
La consolazione non è nel fatto che un partner si faccia una relazione parallela, la consolazione è nel fatto (se ho ben capito) che ci sono cose che nascono naturali, perchè spesso una persona tradita vive la cosa come un danno che le è stato fatto appositamente. La vive così, è normale che sia così, ma in realtà così non è. Ed è lì la chiave di lettura per soffrire meno, credo. E' lì che una persona può trovare un minimo di consolazione.
Fermo restando che ci sono ben poche cose che possano consolare in situazioni simili.
E' diverso, secondo me, pensare "ha fatto uno sgarbo a me" piuttosto che "è stato egoista lui". Il risultato è il medesimo, ti ha fatto un male cane, ma il concetto ha una sfumatura molto molto molto diversa...su quello bisognerebbe lavorare nel caso.

Su quelli che nascondono il fatto di essere sposati stendo un velo pietoso perchè secondo me sono proprio scemi di guerra...


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...me ne ha fatto un altro da sposati.
> Quelli da fidanzati hanno avuto un'altra motivazione: l'essersi messi insieme da giovani, anzi, da giovanissimi, tipo Circe.
> Le motivazioni le ho capite perfettamente, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi abbia spezzato il cuore quando ho saputo (e ho saputo tutto insieme, anche se a goccine).


Ma chi gli puntava la pistola da giovani a stare con te?IO LEGGO STE COSE E MI INCAZZO.MA quel demente di tuo marito riesce a dire una cosa sensata?sono giovane?e mi va di scopare?STO DA SOLO....e che cazzo!NON  c'è da capire diletta,e non c'è nulla da accettare,c'è solo da considerare quanto è egoista e stronzo tuo marito...e non è un caso che stia con te....!Ma che motivazioni è?eravamo giovani?ti tradisco perche eravamo giovani.......poi perchè siamo cresciuti...e volevo provare altro....poi perchè siamo anziani e per paura di invecchiare.MOTIVAZIONI DEL CAZZO.E facciamo i seri su.Il tuo uomo ti tradisce perchè non è un uomo,e perchè sa che può farlo sapendo di non rischiare tanto...o consapevole di poter vivere senza te.Si è preoccupato di spezzarti il cuore?NO.PUNTO.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche secondo me Brunetta ha più che altro scritto un bel post molto condivisibile sulla genesi del tradimento.
> Cosa che non spiega poi perché alcuni perdono la testa e altri no, perché alcuni sfociano nella "vita parallela" convinti di non "togliere nulla" al coniuge, di non fare "niente di male" e poi si stupiscono se il coniuge sta male quando lo scopre, e alcuni molto lucidamente, invece, riescono a gestire benissimo l'"esperienza" del tradimento.
> Tutti mediamente poi dicono che non hanno mai pensato di lasciare il coniuge ....
> 
> Mi domando, eh?


Vero Divi,non ci sfiora neanche il pensiero di fare qualcosa di male,almeno io non l'ho mai pensato.
E giustamente come scrive Tebe vanno vissute cosi',2 o 3 ore di svago e riga.

Lasciare il coniuge???Da minorati mentali.E infatti un mio amico,ora ripete''che cazzata ho fatto''Il ''grande amore''x l'altra e'finito,e vive solo come un cane.Randagio..


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi gli puntava la pistola da giovani a stare con te?IO LEGGO STE COSE E MI INCAZZO.MA quel demente di tuo marito riesce a dire una cosa sensata?sono giovane?e mi va di scopare?STO DA SOLO....e che cazzo!NON  c'è da capire diletta,e non c'è nulla da accettare,c'è solo da considerare quanto è egoista e stronzo tuo marito...e non è un caso che stia con te....!Ma che motivazioni è?eravamo giovani?ti tradisco perche eravamo giovani.......poi perchè siamo cresciuti...e volevo provare altro....poi perchè siamo anziani e per paura di invecchiare.MOTIVAZIONI DEL CAZZO.E facciamo i seri su.Il tuo uomo ti tradisce perchè non è un uomo,e perchè sa che può farlo sapendo di non rischiare tanto...o consapevole di poter vivere senza te.Si è preoccupato di spezzarti il cuore?NO.PUNTO.


Oscù ti adoro!Quotissimo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...me ne ha fatto un altro da sposati.
> Quelli da fidanzati hanno avuto un'altra motivazione: l'essersi messi insieme da giovani, anzi, da giovanissimi, tipo Circe.
> Le motivazioni le ho capite perfettamente, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi abbia spezzato il cuore quando ho saputo (e ho saputo tutto insieme, anche se a goccine).


Vabbè va sto zitta...
Resta il fatto che non c'entra nulla l'essere sposati da anni e anni e invece io no.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*aNZI*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi gli puntava la pistola da giovani a stare con te?IO LEGGO STE COSE E MI INCAZZO.MA quel demente di tuo marito riesce a dire una cosa sensata?sono giovane?e mi va di scopare?STO DA SOLO....e che cazzo!NON  c'è da capire diletta,e non c'è nulla da accettare,c'è solo da considerare quanto è egoista e stronzo tuo marito...e non è un caso che stia con te....!Ma che motivazioni è?eravamo giovani?ti tradisco perche eravamo giovani.......poi perchè siamo cresciuti...e volevo provare altro....poi perchè siamo anziani e per paura di invecchiare.MOTIVAZIONI DEL CAZZO.E facciamo i seri su.Il tuo uomo ti tradisce perchè non è un uomo,e perchè sa che può farlo sapendo di non rischiare tanto...o consapevole di poter vivere senza te.Si è preoccupato di spezzarti il cuore?NO.PUNTO.


E agiungo:I traditori possono raccontare quello che vogliono.Poi c'è la realtà.E la realtà è che se tradisco non ho paura di far male alla persona che ho accanto,di conseguenza antepongo il mio egoismo all'amore che  dovrei provare per la patner.Volete un persona che ama così?che dice di amare così?


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, io non credo che nella vita sia tutto bianco o tutto nero.
> Il fatto di provare una forte attrazione non vuol dire spegnere l'attrazione per la persona che hai scelto per condividere la vita. Mi viene in mente President quando fa le distinzioni tra amore e innamoramento...
> Che poi sia sbagliato caderci nessuno discute.
> Quello che diceva Brunetta è semplicemente che ci sono situazioni che si creano perchè siamo tutti esseri umani.
> ...


Io non ho mai  pensato per un solo secondo che possa averlo fatto per farmi del male. Questo però non mi consola.
Avessi avuto quell'idea, lavoro si lavoro no,  gli avrei dato davvero un calcio nel sedere e fuori.

Quando uno ha una moglie,  figli , non ha problemi di coppia, dovrebbe usare la testa non farsi commuovere  dalle situazioni facili.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Oscù ti adoro!Quotissimo.


SCUSATE MA STE COSE NON SI POSSONO LEGGERE.E no.Cazzo.Queste sono palesi PRESE PER IL CULO TRAVESTITE DA ALTRO E NON CI STO.E che cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, meno male che qualcuna ha colto perfettamente quello che penso. :up:
> Anche con me non ci provavano perché non lanciavo nessun segnale di seduzione.
> 
> Poi, ho voluto verificare, diciamo così, e ho "giocato" un po'.
> ...


ma porca miseria Diletta, è OVVIO che se vai in giro spruzzando feromoni ti trovi circondata da gattoni sgnaulanti.
E' la cosa più facile del mondo che una attragga un certo tipo di uomini, se va in giro mostrando di cercarli; ma attenzione: quella è pesca a strascico, son buoni tutti.
Quella che tu non capisci è la differenza tra un Mdf(adinur, impara)  e un uomo che può trovarsi normalmente attratto da una donna in una certa situazione, come diceva Brunetta.
Tra quelli che vanno in cerca per aggiungere tacche sulla canna del loro fucile e il resto dell'umanità di genere maschile. 
E stessa cosa vale per le donne.
Io non ho detto che con me non ci provavano: ho detto che gli Mdf solitamente da me stanno alla larga.
E so bene perchè: sono io che ce li tengo, alla larga.
Però, continuo a dirti, non tutti gli uomini sono mdf che vedono solo possibili trombate ambulanti, quando guardano le donne.
Ed è estremamente offensivo, secondo me, che tu dica questo per sdoganare un comportamento di un solo uomo.
E non solo: visto che quella che riporti è un assioma assurdo, come tutte le donne son puttane per intenderci, ovviamente vai in contraddizione con la realtà.
E per questo motivo resti attaccata al palo, secondo me.
Poi fai quello che vuoi, ma se tu non riesci a lasciar andare quello che è stato, e da quello che scrivi non ci riesci, è perchè la supercazzola non l'hai digerita tu, perciò è inutile che mi dici che ti ha convinta.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai  pensato per un solo secondo che possa averlo fatto per farmi del male. Questo però non mi consola.
> Avessi avuto quell'idea, lavoro si lavoro no,  gli avrei dato davvero un calcio nel sedere e fuori.
> 
> Quando uno ha una moglie,  figli , non ha problemi di coppia, *dovrebbe usare la testa* non farsi commuovere  dalle situazioni facili.


Sul neretto, certo che dovrebbe...non sempre succede...


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCUSATE MA STE COSE NON SI POSSONO LEGGERE.E no.Cazzo.Queste sono palesi PRESE PER IL CULO TRAVESTITE DA ALTRO E NON CI STO.E che cazzo.


Se si sta a sentire le scuse di ogni traditore e ci si costruisce sopra prendendole come dato di fatto e nel n mettendo in moto un proprio ragionamento è  questo il risultato.Ma è  un equilibrio fragile....


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, io non credo che nella vita sia tutto bianco o tutto nero.
> Il fatto di provare una forte attrazione non vuol dire spegnere l'attrazione per la persona che hai scelto per condividere la vita. Mi viene in mente President quando fa le distinzioni tra amore e innamoramento...
> Che poi sia sbagliato caderci nessuno discute.
> Quello che diceva Brunetta è semplicemente che ci sono situazioni che si creano perchè siamo tutti esseri umani.
> ...


Verde, Nicka ..... 

Sai, questo - che non è una cosa che ha fatto "contro" di me, almeno nella genesi dei suoi sentimenti - io l'ho capito benissimo e ho davvero perdonato.

Ciò non toglie che ci siano cose che ha fatto "contro" di me. Lui dice inconsapevolmente, io non capisco come sia possibile.

Come riferire a lei tutto il mio percorso doloroso e farle leggere i messaggi che ci scrivevamo dopo la scoperta.

Solo la terapia gli ha permesso di troncare questo delirio.

Perchè le storie parallele esistono e sono "innocenti" solo nella testa e nel delirio di onnipotenza di alcuni


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Comunque*

Mi sto facendo l'idea che ormai si sta perdendo il lume della ragione.Scrivo sta cosa da tempo,io rispetto le scelte di chiunque,ma non le prese per il culo.Non è che dobbiamo accettare tutte le stronzate che ci vengono scritte.Come quell'altro che scrive che non tradisce..... lui è solo adultero.Insomma poi basta no?:unhappy:Nulla contro i traditori,lo sono stato anche io,ma le cazzate proprio no,assumiamoci la responsabilità del nostro egoismo.CI VA di SCOPARE ALTROVE?e ci sta cazzo, ma non portiamoci dietro gente ignara che pensa che io sto al lavoro mentre invece sto prendendo a schiaffi con il pisello la collega nel bagno e su.Veramente basta con ste cazzate,io non ne posso più.Il brutto poi e che ci sono anche i coglioni che ci credono,o perchè coglioni per davvero o perchè gli fa comdo credere in quel modo.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca miseria Diletta, è OVVIO che se vai in giro spruzzando feromoni ti trovi circondata da gattoni sgnaulanti.
> E' la cosa più facile del mondo che una attragga un certo tipo di uomini, se va in giro mostrando di cercarli; ma attenzione: quella è pesca a strascico, son buoni tutti.
> Quella che tu non capisci è la differenza tra un Mdf(adinur, impara)  e un uomo che può trovarsi normalmente attratto da una donna in una certa situazione, come diceva Brunetta.
> Tra quelli che vanno in cerca per aggiungere tacche sulla canna del loro fucile e il resto dell'umanità di genere maschile.
> ...


Cosa significa MDF ?


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cosa significa MDF ?


Morti di f**a?
Morti di fame?


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque io non ho una visione positiva di questo.
> la mia non è una critica, perché capisco fin troppo bene le posizioni diverse dalla mia.
> la vedo (io) come un bisogno di controllare che l'interazione (perché non ne parli come relazione, a questo punto) non prenda determinate direzioni e rimanga il più sterile possibile dal punto di vista emotivo.


che personalmente mi appare un po' squallido .
 come un voler regolamentare  sentimenti ed emozioni di serie a e b


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque io non ho una visione positiva di questo.la mia non è una critica, perché capisco fin troppo bene le posizioni diverse dalla mia.la vedo (io) come un bisogno di controllare che l'interazione (perché non ne parli come relazione, a questo punto) non prenda determinate direzioni e rimanga il più sterile possibile dal punto di vista emotivo.


Io non l honsentita sterile emotivamente la mia frequentazione con Man.È solo un coinvolgimento diverso che non mi cambia il mio modo di sentire il resto della mia emotività fuori da un motelNon lo faccio apposta. NNon decido.mi viene naturale.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che personalmente mi appare un po' squallido .
> come un voler regolamentare  sentimenti ed emozioni di serie a e b


Concordo.


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, io non credo che nella vita sia tutto bianco o tutto nero.
> *Il fatto di provare una forte attrazione non vuol dire spegnere l'attrazione per la persona che hai scelto per condividere la vita.* Mi viene in mente President quando fa le distinzioni tra amore e innamoramento...
> Che poi sia sbagliato caderci nessuno discute.


sì, ma se cominci a vivere la rinuncia come un sacrificio oppure non rinunci mai e cogli tutte le occasioni ghiotte senza che il tuo partner ne sia a conoscenza, che senso ha?


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Verde, Nicka .....
> 
> Sai, questo - che non è una cosa che ha fatto "contro" di me, almeno nella genesi dei suoi sentimenti - io l'ho capito benissimo e ho davvero perdonato.
> 
> ...


Non è inconsapevole, è consapevolissimo.
Ma mi viene in mente la teoria del piano inclinato che spiega sapientemente Aldo D Chiedimi se sono felice):

_“Avete presente la teoria del piano inclinato? No? Ve la spiego. Se  mettete una pallina su un piano inclinato la pallina comincia a  scendere, e per quanto impercettibile sia l’inclinazione, inizia correre  e correre sempre più veloce. Fermarla, è impossibile. Ma per fortuna  gli uomini non sono palline: basta un gesto, un’occhiata, una frase  qualsiasi a fermare il corso delle cose.”_

Vero, gli uomini non sono palline...e basterebbe poco per fermare tutto, ma è proprio perchè è impercettibile che si inizia a correre...

E' sempre una questione di egoismo dirti "l'ho fatto inconsapevolmente", perchè ammettere a se stesso (più che a te) che ti ha fatto soffrire se ti ama è peggio di qualsiasi altra cosa...


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è inconsapevole, è consapevolissimo.
> Ma mi viene in mente la teoria del piano inclinato che spiega sapientemente Aldo D Chiedimi se sono felice):
> 
> _“Avete presente la teoria del piano inclinato? No? Ve la spiego. Se  mettete una pallina su un piano inclinato la pallina comincia a  scendere, e per quanto impercettibile sia l’inclinazione, inizia correre  e correre sempre più veloce. Fermarla, è impossibile. Ma per fortuna  gli uomini non sono palline: basta un gesto, un’occhiata, una frase  qualsiasi a fermare il corso delle cose.”_
> ...


Ti ringrazio. Davvero.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Posso*

Poi scusate, racconto sta cosa per farmi prendere un pò per il culo.........Ma quando avevo 17 anni io....e stavo con la mia ragazzetta....VEDEVO SOLO LEI.Io da piccolo adoravo LORELLA CUCCARINI....be non l'avrei neanche guardata....per me esisteva solo lei.MA che cazzo di giustificazione è?ero giovane?meglio dire:ero giovane e me ne fregava fino ad un certo punto.MA che visione avete delle forme di coinvolgimento voi?dell'amore?roba da non credere....


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma se cominci a vivere la rinuncia come un sacrificio oppure non rinunci mai e cogli tutte le occasioni ghiotte senza che il tuo partner ne sia a conoscenza, che senso ha?


Ma no dai, perchè sacrificio!? 
Se lo vivi come sacrificio allora stai da solo sul serio...non siamo mica martiri...
Rinunciare mai invece è da animali davvero.
Nessuna delle due cose ha senso secondo me...


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Davvero.


Ma di che!


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

condivido moltissimo.
se m'innamoro il mio coinvolgimento prende lo spazio di tutto il cervello, utero, milza , fegato , uretrasingleeye.
non c'è spazio nemmeno per un fuocherello di paglia   





oscuro ha detto:


> Poi scusate, racconto sta cosa per farmi prendere un pò per il culo.........Ma quando avevo 17 anni io....e stavo con la mia ragazzetta....VEDEVO SOLO LEI.Io da piccolo adoravo LORELLA CUCCARINI....be non l'avrei neanche guardata....per me esisteva solo lei.MA che cazzo di giustificazione è?ero giovane?meglio dire:ero giovane e me ne fregava fino ad un certo punto.MA che visione avete *delle forme di coinvolgimento* voi?dell'amore?roba da non credere....


----------



## Darty (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Grande delusione e superficialità.
> 
> Anche io sono stata parecchio delusa da Mattia, soprattutto perché era il fedele della coppia, quello che non capiva come per me, la fedeltà sessuale,   non fosse importante in un rapporto a due, che mi diceva con le lacrime agli occhi che se lo avessi tradito ne sarebbe morto eccetera eccetera.
> ...


Si, Tebe. Oltre alla grande delusione e alla superficialità, anche tanta amarezza.
Non credevo potesse essere così superficiale, è stata una spiacevole scoperta dopo quasi venti anni insieme. 

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-anche-a-me-la-mia-storia-le-mie-riflessioni

Ed io ho scoperto di essere molto più fragile di quanto pensassi. E’ passato oltre un anno…ma faccio ancora fatica, purtroppo. Comunque sì, l’importante è il dopo sono d’accordo…ma come giustamente dici bisogna capire, accettare, e ritrovare la serenità per poter definitivamente archiviare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Io non l honsentita sterile emotivamente la mia frequentazione con Man.*È solo un coinvolgimento diverso che non mi cambia il mio modo di sentire il resto della mia emotività fuori da un motelNon lo faccio apposta. NNon decido.mi viene naturale.



allora alla fine diciamo la stessa cosa.
la mia forma mentis può rimanere inalterata di fronte a qualcuno che non mi tocca minimamente.
ma se si va costruendo un'interazione stimolante da più di un punto di vista ( intellettuale, emotivo, sessuale) mantenere inalterata la forma mentis che stabilisce "cosa è per me una relazione extraconiugale" è una forma di controllo (che mi viene naturale (?) o che mi impongo razionalmente, ma quello è)


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Morti di f**a?
> Morti di fame?


morti di figa, sì.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido moltissimo.
> se m'innamoro il mio coinvolgimento prende lo spazio di tutto il cervello, utero, milza , fegato , uretrasingleeye.
> non c'è spazio nemmeno per un fuocherello di paglia


ed e' ancora cosi?


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> condivido moltissimo.
> se m'innamoro il mio coinvolgimento prende lo spazio di tutto il cervello, utero, milza , fegato , uretrasingleeye.
> non c'è spazio nemmeno per un fuocherello di paglia


Ma io morivo per lei...ho rischiato pure di morire per davvero per lei.Un raggio di sole che trafigge il buio,conti le ore che mancano all'appuntamento,ti lavi,:rotfl:speri che non ti darà buca,esiste solo lei,quando andava via non volevo lasciarla andare,passavo sotto casa sua suonando con la moto,e anche se non suonavo lei sentiva per il rumore e pensava questo e lui...!GIURO IO NON VEDEVO PIù LE ALTRE DONNE,e quando giravo per strada e lei che cercavo fra la gente,LEI E SOLO LEI.E ho continuato a farlo pure quando non ERA PIù LA MIA LEI.Basta cazzate dai,per davvero.


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no dai, perchè sacrificio!?
> Se lo vivi come sacrificio allora stai da solo sul serio...non siamo mica martiri...
> Rinunciare mai invece è da animali davvero.
> Nessuna delle due cose ha senso secondo me...


beh, diletta parla del marito come di uno che si impegna al massimo per essere fedele.
mi riferivo a quello.
se devi impegnarti e sacrificarti che senso ha?
allo stesso modo, se intendi cedere davanti a tutto ciò che ti fa venire curiosità, che senso ha?


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi gli puntava la pistola da giovani a stare con te?IO LEGGO STE COSE E MI INCAZZO.MA quel demente di tuo marito riesce a dire una cosa sensata?sono giovane?e mi va di scopare?STO DA SOLO....e che cazzo!NON  c'è da capire diletta,e non c'è nulla da accettare,c'è solo da considerare quanto è egoista e stronzo tuo marito...e non è un caso che stia con te....!Ma che motivazioni è?eravamo giovani?ti tradisco perche eravamo giovani.......poi perchè siamo cresciuti...e volevo provare altro....poi perchè siamo anziani e per paura di invecchiare.MOTIVAZIONI DEL CAZZO.E facciamo i seri su.Il tuo uomo ti tradisce perchè non è un uomo,e perchè sa che può farlo sapendo di non rischiare tanto...o consapevole di poter vivere senza te.Si è preoccupato di spezzarti il cuore?NO.PUNTO.



Oscuro, lo sai che ti adoro anch'io!
Perché credi che sia stata tanto di merda a causa di questa faccenda?
Perchè la penso COME TE!

Però ho capito la cosa che gli andava di farsi altre esperienze, in parole povere, di scopare, perché è così che dovrebbe essere da giovani.
C'è un tempo per ogni cosa e le cose serie vanno (andrebbero) fatte al tempo giusto.
Se non vivi in leggerezza da giovane quando è che lo fai?

A parte questo lo so benissimo (e lo sa benissimo anche lui) che è stato un egoista galattico perché ha voluto tutto, come si dice: "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca". 
E di conseguenza disonesto.
L'ha potuto fare perché il suo codice morale gliel'ha sempre permesso.
Codice morale che, se non si era capito, non è il mio.

E allora che si fa?
Lo ammazziamo o lo chiudiamo in una stanza e buttiamo via la chiave?
Per carattere mi guardo sempre indietro e vedo che c'è di peggio, molto di peggio nella vita...e che la vita stessa ci dà anche la possibilità di rimediare, di fare ammenda e quindi di riscattarsi.
Credo nel potere della conversione, come una catarsi.
Credo, per fortuna sua, fermamente nel concetto che:
"chi è senza peccati scagli la prima pietra".
Ecco perché gli ho offerto la chance di potersi riscattare...e se l'ho fatto vuol dire che mi sono sentita di farlo, nessuno mi obbliga a starci insieme.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi scusate, racconto sta cosa per farmi prendere un pò per il culo.........Ma quando avevo 17 anni io....e stavo con la mia ragazzetta....VEDEVO SOLO LEI.Io da piccolo adoravo LORELLA CUCCARINI....be non l'avrei neanche guardata....per me esisteva solo lei.MA che cazzo di giustificazione è?ero giovane?meglio dire:ero giovane e me ne fregava fino ad un certo punto.MA che visione avete delle forme di coinvolgimento voi?dell'amore?roba da non credere....


Come si ama a 17 anni è una cosa meravigliosa!
A volte mi mancano un po' quelle sensazioni...poi penso che a 17 ero lì a impazzire letteralmente tra l'idea di essere l'amante di chi amavo e l'essere la persona che volevo essere, integerrima. A 17 anni ero talebana, a 17 anni non capivo un cazzo, forse capivo pure troppo.
Ricordo ancora il pomeriggio passato a casa della mia amica, sdraiata sul letto, in pieno mutismo a fissare il soffitto dopo aver ricevuto quel messaggio in cui mi diceva "domani vieni a casa mia alle 5", dopo mesi e mesi di schermaglie. 
Ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore), ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore), ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore).
"Niiiiiiiickaaaaa?????? Ebbasta cazzo!!!!"


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, diletta parla del marito come di uno che si impegna al massimo per essere fedele.
> mi riferivo a quello.
> se devi impegnarti e sacrificarti che senso ha?
> allo stesso modo, se intendi cedere davanti a tutto ciò che ti fa venire curiosità, che senso ha?


Ah ok! 
Secondo me non ha senso nessuna delle due cose...


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ed e' ancora cosi?


da un certo punto di vista anche di più perché a questo punto della mia vita io sono anche lui e lui è anche me .
che poi tutto può succedere , ma se un altro arrivasse a piacermi non sarebbe certo per scambiare liquidi
(che poi me ne sono rimasti ben pochi)


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Come si ama a 17 anni è una cosa meravigliosa!
> A volte mi mancano un po' quelle sensazioni...poi penso che a 17 ero lì a impazzire letteralmente tra l'idea di essere l'amante di chi amavo e l'essere la persona che volevo essere, integerrima. A 17 anni ero talebana, a 17 anni non capivo un cazzo, forse capivo pure troppo.
> Ricordo ancora il pomeriggio passato a casa della mia amica, sdraiata sul letto, in pieno mutismo a fissare il soffitto dopo aver ricevuto quel messaggio in cui mi diceva "domani vieni a casa mia alle 5", dopo mesi e mesi di schermaglie.
> Ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore), ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore), ci vado (colpo al cuore), non ci vado (colpo al cuore).
> "Niiiiiiiickaaaaa?????? Ebbasta cazzo!!!!"


Forse non capiamo un cazzo adesso,contaminati ed inquinati da cicatrici e da sta gente di merda che ci circonda.SCUSATE MA OGGI MI GIRA MALE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, lo sai che ti adoro anch'io!
> Perché credi che sia stata tanto di merda a causa di questa faccenda?
> Perchè la penso COME TE!
> 
> ...


eh ma mi sa che alla fine della fiera quello con cui devi fare i conti sia proprio questa tua mancata conoscenza e dei motivi che l'hanno permessa.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare sesso non è quasi mai solo scambiare fluidi corporei.e scrivo quasi giusto per non fare la solita assolutista.
> tu per prima giustamente affermi di aver bisogno di attrazione cerebrale.
> (credo che sia lacinquecentesima volta che te lo dico)


Quoto


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare sesso non è quasi mai solo scambiare fluidi corporei.e scrivo quasi giusto per non fare la solita assolutista.
> tu per prima giustamente affermi di aver bisogno di attrazione cerebrale.
> (credo che sia lacinquecentesima volta che te lo dico)





Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, meno male che qualcuna ha colto perfettamente quello che penso. :up:
> Anche con me non ci provavano perché non lanciavo nessun segnale di seduzione.
> 
> Poi, ho voluto verificare, diciamo così, e ho "giocato" un po'.
> ...





ivanl ha detto:


> Pero' potrebbe interessare all'altra parte della coppia...ci hai pensato?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta sbri, lascio perdere quello che Diletta scrive, è stata chiara per me. Scrivo quello che penso io. Intanto penso che le persone un po si somiglino tanto, a volte però alcune persone sono così distanti dal comune vivere che riuscire a percepirli è difficilissimo, credo che soltanto l'esperienza di vita ti porta a capire che a volte, è tanta la differenza, che, inquadrare o cercare di comprendere un minimo di quelle persone, è un'impresa titanica.
> Se tu sbri nel tuo essere, nella tua vita, nel tuo relazionarti con gli altri non hai mai avuto maniera di "vedere" quello che accade spesso in società, ok, ci sta. Come ci sta nel mio caso quando ti vengo a scrivere che per esperienza vissuta, personale e non, i giochetti che altro non sono quelle stronzate di battute, occhiate, sottintesi e infine uno sgarbo al partner,li vedo e li vivo giornalmente. E non accetto leggere ( io non accetto, leggo soltanto, ma non accetto nel senso che, quello di cui sto parlando LO VIVO guardando gli altri, sentendoli parlare, sentendoli sparlare, al bar con l'amico etc) che non è così. Non è così per te, per il tuo sentire per il tuo comportamento sociale, e altro ancora sicuramente.
> A dimostrazione di quanto ho scritto sopra ci stanno le vite vissute qua dentro raccontate, certo non di tutti, di una parte soltanto. Ma uscendo fuori da qua ti assicuro che quello che vedo, quello che vivo, è quello sopra scritto.
> 
> E non si tratta di puttane o di uomini bastardi o sfigati, si tratta e si parla di situazioni sgradevoli ma esistenti. Dovessi mettermi a fare il punto di quante famiglie conosco dove esiste il tradimento, credo che un 50% ha vissuto il tradimento, e chiaramente rimane chi non ha tradito e chi non mostra e nasconde bene il tradimento, non è una bella percentuale quella che ne esce fuori, ma è la realtà, quella che vivo io.


Quoto


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero Divi,non ci sfiora neanche il pensiero di fare qualcosa di male,almeno io non l'ho mai pensato.
> E giustamente come scrive Tebe vanno vissute cosi',2 o 3 ore di svago e riga.
> 
> Lasciare il coniuge???Da minorati mentali.E infatti un mio amico,ora ripete''che cazzata ho fatto''Il ''grande amore''x l'altra e'finito,e vive solo come un cane.Randagio..


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tin Man (25 Febbraio 2015)

*errori da non ripetere*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona con cui lo fai.
> Con la tipa di giugno, per me era cosa meccanica, non mi emozionava perché poco profonda.
> Con questa è diverso, perché c'è affinità mentale fortissima e altro.
> Infatti mi assalgono tarli .... faccio bene a rivederla dopo solo 6 giorni??
> ...


La persona coinvolta nel tradimento è l' ultimo dei problemi.
Bisognerebbe sempre chiedersi: perché mi trovo qui con una perfetta sconosciuta?
"Sconosciuta" almeno rispetto alla donna con la quale hai stretto un' alleanza.
Il resto è in caduta libera.


----------



## Uhlalá (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai bene che ho molta più stima delle donne che degli uomini in generale vero?ok,occhio però che certi uomini agiscono in certi modi anche perchè hanno pesato le donne che hanno accanto e sanno di non rischiare nulla....


Verissimissimo....


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora alla fine diciamo la stessa cosa.
> la mia forma mentis può rimanere inalterata di fronte a qualcuno che non mi tocca minimamente.
> ma se si va costruendo un'interazione stimolante da più di un punto di vista ( intellettuale, emotivo, sessuale) mantenere inalterata la forma mentis che stabilisce "cosa è per me una relazione extraconiugale" è una forma di controllo (che mi viene naturale (?) o che mi impongo razionalmente, ma quello è)


Boh.
Nel senso che non mi accorgo del controllo eventuale sui miei "sentimenti"
La mia forma mentis è molto terra terra.
Mi stimola intellettualmente per una o più scopate?
Si.
Bon.
Mi stimola intellettualmente per altro?
No.
Bon

Non ho mai provato altro, nel senso che in maniera formamentiseniana assolutamente naturale  gli amanti  sono sempre rimasti amanti e mai aventi diritto.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io morivo per lei...ho rischiato pure di morire per davvero per lei.Un raggio di sole che trafigge il buio,conti le ore che mancano all'appuntamento,ti lavi,:rotfl:speri che non ti darà buca,esiste solo lei,quando andava via non volevo lasciarla andare,passavo sotto casa sua suonando con la moto,e anche se non suonavo lei sentiva per il rumore e pensava questo e lui...!GIURO IO NON VEDEVO PIù LE ALTRE DONNE,e quando giravo per strada e lei che cercavo fra la gente,LEI E SOLO LEI.E ho continuato a farlo pure quando non ERA PIù LA MIA LEI.Basta cazzate dai,per davvero.



Sì, ma non ci hai detto per quanto tempo è durata, perché, vedi oscù, è scontato provare quello che dici nei primi tempi, quando si è fuori di testa dall'innamoramento (cosa stupenda peraltro) ma poi, inevitabilmente, col tempo gli animi si calmano un poco ed è normale anche questo.


----------



## Uhlalá (25 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche secondo me Brunetta ha più che altro scritto un bel post molto condivisibile sulla genesi del tradimento.
> Cosa che non spiega poi perché alcuni perdono la testa e altri no, perché alcuni sfociano nella "vita parallela" convinti di non "togliere nulla" al coniuge, di non fare "niente di male" e poi si stupiscono se il coniuge sta male quando lo scopre, e alcuni molto lucidamente, invece, riescono a gestire benissimo l'"esperienza" del tradimento.
> Tutti mediamente poi dicono che non hanno mai pensato di lasciare il coniuge ....
> 
> Mi domando, eh?


sì, giusto....infatti tutta la prima parte del post di Brunetta su come possono formarsi i tradimenti lo trovo sensato....era l'ultima parte, quella che parlava di "consolazione" per le mogli tradite, che mi ha stonato, proprio perché, per esperienza personale, l'avere avuto un marito che aveva vere e proprie storie parallele, con tanto di sentimenti, ha prima affossato me in quanto sua compagna di vita, e poi definitivamente il nostro matrimonio. Mi spiego meglio: io a mio marito non ho mai detto che non lo avrei mai tradito, non ci potevo mettere la mano sul fuoco a priori, i momenti no tra la coppia etc etc possono portare a scivolare etc etc....Non l'ho mai fatto, ma non è questo il punto...lui ha avuto storie parallele, e in momenti non certo di crisi di coppia, e si è fatto coinvolgere a tal punto da farsi beccare da una che non ha mai avuto il pallino del controllo.....Il sapere che lui e le due amanti che ha avuto condividevano tanto altro oltre che al letto? Non mi consola affatto, anzi mi fa mettere un bel punto di FINE su noi due. E il dolore è forte.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un certo punto di vista anche di più perché *a questo punto della mia vita io sono anche lui e lui è anche me .*
> che poi tutto può succedere , ma se un altro arrivasse a piacermi non sarebbe certo per scambiare liquidi
> (che poi me ne sono rimasti ben pochi)



Molto bello Minerva, ma a leggerti ho avuto un brivido.
Molto rischioso quello che hai detto.
Io non voglio mai più sentirmi come ti senti tu, per quanto mi riguarda, l'amore fusionale o simbiotico che ti fa pensare certe cose è finito e spero per sempre, così mi evito ulteriori ed eventuali dolori.
Ormai l'incanto è sparito e non tornerà.
Ti auguro davvero di non ricevere grosse delusioni dal tuo uomo, perché si apre letteralmente la terra da sotto i piedi!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare sesso non è quasi mai solo scambiare fluidi corporei.e scrivo quasi giusto per non fare la solita assolutista.
> tu per prima giustamente affermi di aver bisogno di attrazione cerebrale.
> (credo che sia lacinquecentesima volta che te lo dico)


Meno male che qualcuno non mi ha quotata. Oh un po' di fatica a scrivere tocca a tutti .

Per me il tradimento è gravissimo. Sia che tradisca la mia fiducia il barista che mi dà uno scontrino fittizio, sia la collega che parla male del mio lavoro con la donna delle pulizie o con il grande capo se hanno detto di darmi uno scontrino regolare o di apprezzarmi.
Figuriamoci se non so quanto dolore e rabbia sia essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci fidiamo.
La consolazione o meglio la riduzione del fastidio che volevo creare con il mio post era rivolta a chi vive l'altra (femminile per economia di scrittura) e la relazione extraconiugale come concorrenziali a sé e alla propria relazione.
So che il parallelismo è insopportabile ma è spessissimo la realtà.
Soprattutto nelle fasi inizia li Vienne tutto vissuto come un proprio spazio paradossalmente equivalente alla palestra.
Infatti le generazioni precedenti avrebbero vissuto come un tradimento anche la frequenza delle palestra. E solo alcune mogli dovevano sopportare che lui andasse al bar.
Oggi le coppie prevedono spazi personali. 
Questo comporta che il legame di coppia non si identifichi più con la condivisione totale del tempo e dello spazio.
Gli impegni dei figli vengono condivisi perché non vengono considerati solo un piacere e un dovere ma anche un peso.
Se la situazione è questa non è così sorprendente che ci sia anche una certa indipendenza relazionale.
I traditori si muovono in questo spazio inizialmente. Questo significa quando dicono  "non ho cercato".
Bisogna considerare che in tantissimi casi è così.
Così come per Tebe in quello spazio ci può stare sesso, per altri ci stanno amicizie e flirt.
Poi tutto può prendere la mano.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> sì, giusto....infatti tutta la prima parte del post di Brunetta su come possono formarsi i tradimenti lo trovo sensato....era l'ultima parte, quella che parlava di "consolazione" per le mogli tradite, che mi ha stonato, proprio perché, per esperienza personale, l'avere avuto un marito che aveva vere e proprie storie parallele, con tanto di sentimenti, ha prima affossato me in quanto sua compagna di vita, e poi definitivamente il nostro matrimonio. Mi spiego meglio: io a mio marito non ho mai detto che non lo avrei mai tradito, non ci potevo mettere la mano sul fuoco a priori, i momenti no tra la coppia etc etc possono portare a scivolare etc etc....Non l'ho mai fatto, ma non è questo il punto...lui ha avuto storie parallele, e in momenti non certo di crisi di coppia, e si è fatto coinvolgere a tal punto da farsi beccare da una che non ha mai avuto il pallino del controllo.....Il sapere che lui e le due amanti che ha avuto condividevano tanto altro oltre che al letto? Non mi consola affatto, anzi mi fa mettere un bel punto di FINE su noi due. E il dolore è forte.


Fai bene.
Ii sono per il  "vaffanculo" non per il perdono.
Ma le parallele per definizione non si incontrano mai.
Significa che erano rapporti diversi.
Il tradito ha il diritto e anche il dovere a volte di dire che non gli piace.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, diletta parla del marito come di uno che si impegna al massimo per essere fedele.
> mi riferivo a quello.
> se devi impegnarti e sacrificarti che senso ha?
> allo stesso modo, se intendi cedere davanti a tutto ciò che ti fa venire curiosità, che senso ha?




Ma infatti, io se lo sentissi come un sacrificio non vivrei affatto bene e spero per lui che non faccia tutta questa fatica...
Lui, ovviamente, dice che non la fa, ma che ne so io se è vero o lo dice perché lo deve dire.
In ogni caso ci mancherebbe che mi preoccupassi anche di questo, sinceramente, di questo problema mi frega meno di zero.
Nessuno l'ha obbligato a sposarsi, per cui...peggio per lui se si sacrifica e in ogni caso la porta è sempre aperta.
Che bella cosa il non dipendere emotivamente più da lui!


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno non mi ha quotata. Oh un po' di fatica a scrivere tocca a tutti ��.
> 
> Per me il tradimento è gravissimo. Sia che tradisca la mia fiducia il barista che mi dà uno scontrino fittizio, sia la collega che parla male del mio lavoro con la donna delle pulizie o con il grande capo se hanno detto di darmi uno scontrino regolare o di apprezzarmi.
> Figuriamoci se non so quanto dolore e rabbia sia essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci fidiamo.
> ...


immagino che quoti me in quanto _anziana _ma nella mia coppia ha sempre funzionato esattamente così.sia io che mio marito non siamo persone che possono fare a meno dei propri spazi personali.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno non mi ha quotata. Oh un po' di fatica a scrivere tocca a tutti ��.
> 
> Per me il tradimento è gravissimo. Sia che tradisca la mia fiducia il barista che mi dà uno scontrino fittizio, sia la collega che parla male del mio lavoro con la donna delle pulizie o con il grande capo se hanno detto di darmi uno scontrino regolare o di apprezzarmi.
> Figuriamoci se non so quanto dolore e rabbia sia essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci fidiamo.
> ...



Quotissimo con standing ovation!! :up::up:


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io se lo sentissi come un sacrificio non vivrei affatto bene e spero per lui che non faccia tutta questa fatica...
> Lui, ovviamente, dice che non la fa, ma che ne so io se è vero o lo dice perché lo deve dire.
> In ogni caso ci mancherebbe che mi preoccupassi anche di questo, sinceramente, di questo problema mi frega meno di zero.
> Nessuno l'ha obbligato a sposarsi, per cui...peggio per lui se si sacrifica e in ogni caso la porta è sempre aperta.
> *Che bella cosa il non dipendere emotivamente più da lui!*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, ma oggi è venuto da ridere a me...
Davvero, da tutto ciò che scrivi tutto sembra, meno il concetto in neretto...
Ma sarà sicuramente una mia impressione.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?
io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io se lo sentissi come un sacrificio non vivrei affatto bene e spero per lui che non faccia tutta questa fatica...
> Lui, ovviamente, dice che non la fa, ma che ne so io se è vero o lo dice perché lo deve dire.
> In ogni caso ci mancherebbe che mi preoccupassi anche di questo, sinceramente, di questo problema mi frega meno di zero.
> *Nessuno l'ha obbligato a sposarsi, per cui...peggio per lui se si sacrifica e in ogni caso la porta è sempre aperta.*
> Che bella cosa il non dipendere emotivamente più da lui!


Orpo
A me farebbe stare malissimo provare questi sentimenti 
La porta è sempre aperta per tutti
è raro in Italia che sia completamente sbarrata dalle convenzioni sociali e dalla miseria.
Si può fare QUASI tutto
bisogna crederci
sudare sangue a volte


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?
> *io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


Gran bella domanda. Infatti secondo me non è possibile essere indipendenti emotivamente(affettivamente poi è un ossimoro) se si ama. Allora non si ama più. Oppure la dipendenza emotiva non è quella che intendiamo tu ed io, ma è uno stato di soggezione.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gran bella domanda. Infatti secondo me non è possibile essere indipendenti emotivamente(affettivamente poi è un ossimoro) se si ama. Allora non si ama più. Oppure la dipendenza emotiva non è quella che intendiamo tu ed io, ma è uno stato di soggezione.


infatti.
che facciamo...diciamo sto sempre un po' distaccata perché ho paura di subire delle delusioni?
se vivo un amore lo vivo prendendomene tutte le responsabilità, anche perché non potrei fare altrimenti.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?
> io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


E' che forse io non la chiamo "dipendenza emotiva".
Per me la dipendenza non è una cosa sana...preferisco chiamarla condivisione.
Ci si sceglie, si decide di passare la vita insieme, proviamo sentimenti compatibili. E' unione.
Credo che sia solo una scelta di termini...


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?
> io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


Vero

mi sento un po' meno in difetto ora
Come sta?
ha caldo, ha freddo, è contento?
che abbia messo la sveglia
che non sia in ritardo 
ma anche che non lo sia il suo treno
che non ci sia ghiaccio in strada
che vada bene quella cosa lì di lavoro
ohmamma che spina nel cuore se è triste e non si riesce a rimediare
se è pieno di amarezza
di rabbia
deluso
dalla vita
da me


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io se lo sentissi come un sacrificio non vivrei affatto bene e spero per lui che non faccia tutta questa fatica...
> Lui, ovviamente, dice che non la fa, ma che ne so io se è vero o lo dice perché lo deve dire.
> In ogni caso ci mancherebbe che mi preoccupassi anche di questo, sinceramente, di questo problema mi frega meno di zero.
> Nessuno l'ha obbligato a sposarsi, per cui...peggio per lui se si sacrifica e in ogni caso la porta è sempre aperta.
> Che bella cosa il non dipendere emotivamente più da lui!


per me, se devi impegnarti ti stai sacrificando, poiché immagino che l'impegno sia inteso come sforzo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che quoti me in quanto _anziana _ma nella mia coppia ha sempre funzionato esattamente così.sia io che mio marito non siamo persone che possono fare a meno dei propri spazi personali.


No ho quotato te per quotare che il tradimento è tradimento.
Ma per il traditore è un po' diverso.
Io senza spazi personali mi sento in gabbia ma non tradisco.
Però neanche ho incontrato persone interessanti per me.
Non le trovo neanche da libera.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che forse io non la chiamo "dipendenza emotiva".
> Per me la dipendenza non è una cosa sana...preferisco chiamarla condivisione.
> Ci si sceglie, si decide di passare la vita insieme, proviamo sentimenti compatibili. E' unione.
> Credo che sia solo una scelta di termini...


chiamiamola come volete .sinceramente sono abbastanza sicura della mia individualità da non aver paura delle parole.
dipendo dalla mia famiglia,pure dal mio cane ...ho scelto così e mi va benis simo


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?*
> io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


c'è dipendenza, e dipendenza... si chiamano alla stessa maniera due concetti estremamente differenti. 

Molti approfittando di questa confusione, si cullano in situazioni al limite del sopportabile.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamiamola come volete .sinceramente sono abbastanza sicura della mia individualità da non aver paura delle parole.
> dipendo dalla mia famiglia,pure dal mio cane ...ho scelto così e mi va benis simo


Tu. Io. Altre persone.
E' Diletta che sinceramente mi preoccupa un po' quando parla.
ma se lei ne è convinta va bene così...


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama?
> io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola


credo che si intenda la dipendenza come qualcosa di negativo poiché si tende ad associarla alla dipendenza dalle sostanze.
il discorso che fai lo condivido, è che proprio la terminologia a volte sembra inadeguata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.
> che facciamo...diciamo sto sempre un po' distaccata perché ho paura di subire delle delusioni?
> se vivo un amore lo vivo prendendomene tutte le responsabilità, anche perché non potrei fare altrimenti.


concordo.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> sì, giusto....infatti tutta la prima parte del post di Brunetta su come possono formarsi i tradimenti lo trovo sensato....era l'ultima parte, quella che parlava di "consolazione" per le mogli tradite, che mi ha stonato, proprio perché, per esperienza personale, l'avere avuto un marito che aveva vere e proprie storie parallele, con tanto di sentimenti, ha prima affossato me in quanto sua compagna di vita, e poi definitivamente il nostro matrimonio. Mi spiego meglio: io a mio marito non ho mai detto che non lo avrei mai tradito, non ci potevo mettere la mano sul fuoco a priori, i momenti no tra la coppia etc etc possono portare a scivolare etc etc....Non l'ho mai fatto, ma non è questo il punto...lui ha avuto storie parallele, e in momenti non certo di crisi di coppia, e si è fatto coinvolgere a tal punto da farsi beccare da una che non ha mai avuto il pallino del controllo.....Il sapere che lui e le due amanti che ha avuto condividevano tanto altro oltre che al letto? Non mi consola affatto, anzi mi fa mettere un bel punto di FINE su noi due. E il dolore è forte.


Ti quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che forse io non la chiamo "dipendenza emotiva".
> Per me la dipendenza non è una cosa sana...preferisco chiamarla condivisione.
> *Ci si sceglie, si decide di passare la vita insieme, proviamo sentimenti compatibili. E' unione.
> *Credo che sia solo una scelta di termini...


ma anche un po' di più, dai. Quando ami una persona il tuo stato d'animo dipende in gran parte da cose che la riguardano, dalla preoccupazione all'incazzatura, alla tristezza, alla felicità.
Altra cosa è non riuscire a fare a meno di una persona, non riuscire ad immaginarsi come singolo.
Lo stato simbiotico di cui parlava Diletta.
Quando la dipendenza diventa vitale.
Che comunque è vista con una accezione positiva e commovente ad esempio nelle coppie di anziani: quando uno dei due viene a mancare e l'altro si lascia andare, piano piano si spegne, magari in mancanza di altri richiami alla vita quali figli o nipoti.
Se lo fai a ottanta anni è comprensibile e persino toccante.
Se invece sei ancora in età lavorativa(non riesco a capire l'età di Dilly e non voglio fare gaffes) sei tossico/a.
eh.
(riflessioni alla tastiera, non so se si è capito)


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma anche un po' di più, dai. Quando ami una persona il tuo stato d'animo dipende in gran parte da cose che la riguardano, dalla preoccupazione all'incazzatura, alla tristezza, alla felicità.*
> Altra cosa è non riuscire a fare a meno di una persona, non riuscire ad immaginarsi come singolo.
> Lo stato simbiotico di cui parlava Diletta.
> Quando la dipendenza diventa vitale.
> ...


Il bello è che pensavo anche all'empatia...e mi sono resa conto di non averlo scritto! 
Io sono d'accordo eh, ma come ho già detto credo che sia una scelta di termini...che concettualmente il discorso è lo stesso...


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, ma oggi è venuto da ridere a me...
> Davvero, da tutto ciò che scrivi tutto sembra, meno il concetto in neretto...
> Ma sarà sicuramente una mia impressione.



E' una tua impressione, sono slegata dall'idea di coppia che avevo e che era il 'noi' al primo posto con lui al centro.
Ora mi sento autonoma e capace di vivere anche senza di lui.
Con lui è meglio anche perché c'è un forte legame che probabilmente non si spezzerà mai e per cento altri motivi, ma non mi percepisco più come ha detto Minerva e anche la coppia in quanto tale non è più in cima alla mia scala.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me, se devi impegnarti ti stai sacrificando, poiché immagino che l'impegno sia inteso come sforzo.



...e te l'ho detto, se è così peggio per lui!
Io non lo tengo davvero in catene!!


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e te l'ho detto, se è così peggio per lui!
> Io non lo tengo davvero in catene!!


non lo so se è così, è una cosa che hai scritto tu qualche post fa su quanto lui si stia impegnando.
immagino, peraltro, che tu non lo tenga in catene.
ma siete tipo disy e il marito?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so se è così, è una cosa che hai scritto tu qualche post fa su quanto lui si stia impegnando.
> immagino, peraltro, che tu non lo tenga in catene.
> *ma siete tipo disy e il marito*?


direi proprio di no


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so se è così, è una cosa che hai scritto tu qualche post fa su quanto lui si stia impegnando.
> immagino, peraltro, che tu non lo tenga in catene.
> ma siete tipo disy e il marito?


ma in che senso?


----------



## Dalida (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma in che senso?


nel senso che disincantata racconta spesso di essere completamente disinteressata al marito per tanti aspetti che sono invece fisiologici alla vita di una coppia (tipo la salute del partner).
ti chiedevo più o meno come è il vostro ménage familiare.
ovviamente solo se hai voglia di parlarne.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma come si fa a non dipendere emotivamente ed affettivamente dalla persona che si ama*?
> io sono un'indipendente all'ennesima potenza ma sta di fatto che non sono single e dal momento che ho deciso di vivere con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata dipendo eccome  in questo senso .
> pur vivendo i miei spazi e la mia parte libera .
> poi se lui s'innamorasse o roba simile me ne farei una ragione come per tutto; con tutto il dolore che ci sta ma sono comunque una persona forte ...non è che la scelta della dipendenza sentimentale mi abbia indebolito, anzi .
> se desiderassi indipendenza emotiva sarei da sola



E' la domanda che mi sarei fatta io e mi sarei risposta che è impossibile. Prima.
Eccome se è possibile!
Non esagero se ti dico che ricordo esattamente il giorno e l'occasione in cui mi si è palesato questo mio nuovo sentire perché me ne sono accorta distintamente.
All'improvviso mi sono sentita distaccata e leggera...è stato un sollievo.
Angoscia sparita e tanta voglia di vivere, ma per me stessa.
Distacco da un mondo che non mi appartiene sebbene l'abbia compreso ma, al tempo stesso, consapevolezza di voler continuare il viaggio insieme come due compagni di viaggio, e non più come una 'cosa sola'.
Il Vangelo dice proprio così, ma io non mi ci sento più.
E va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' la domanda che mi sarei fatta io e mi sarei risposta che è impossibile. Prima.
> Eccome se è possibile!
> Non esagero se ti dico che ricordo esattamente il giorno e l'occasione in cui mi si è palesato questo mio nuovo sentire perché me ne sono accorta distintamente.
> All'improvviso mi sono sentita distaccata e leggera...è stato un sollievo.
> ...


che nella pratica si traduce in...?


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nel senso che disincantata racconta spesso di essere completamente disinteressata al marito per tanti aspetti che sono invece fisiologici alla vita di una coppia (tipo la salute del partner).
> ti chiedevo più o meno come è il vostro ménage familiare.
> ovviamente solo se hai voglia di parlarne.



Ti dirò, la sua salute è un pensiero per me, voglio che stia bene, invece ci sono problemi.
Quando lo vedo bene mi illumino.
Quindi, in questo senso non sono simile a Disincantata.
Per tutto il resto, però, direi di sì.
Sto benissimo anche senza di lui, la mia vita è piena.


----------



## Diletta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che nella pratica si traduce in...?



Qualcosa di non definibile completamente.
Una grande intesa e complicità, ma come due persone distinte, direi due buonissimi amici che fanno sesso insieme e con gioia, come sempre, perché ancora attratti moltissimo l'uno dall'altra.
Due che fanno il cammino della vita insieme con dei progetti in comune, due che si prendono massima cura l'uno dell'altro.
Due genitori che uniscono le forze per crescere i propri figli.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qualcosa di non definibile completamente.
> Una grande intesa e complicità, ma come due persone distinte, direi due buonissimi amici che fanno sesso insieme e con gioia, come sempre, perché ancora attratti moltissimo l'uno dall'altra.
> Due che fanno il cammino della vita insieme con dei progetti in comune, due che si prendono massima cura l'uno dell'altro.
> Due genitori che uniscono le forze per crescere i propri figli.


tebe per un verso, tu per l'altro 
è come se doveste adattare un concetto a quello che vorreste far risultare , una prova del nove taroccata.
ma almeno tebe lo adatta a suo uso e consumo....tu no


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qualcosa di non definibile completamente.
> Una grande intesa e complicità, ma come due persone distinte, direi due buonissimi amici che fanno sesso insieme e con gioia, come sempre, perché ancora attratti moltissimo l'uno dall'altra.
> Due che fanno il cammino della vita insieme con dei progetti in comune, due che si prendono massima cura l'uno dell'altro.
> Due genitori che uniscono le forze per crescere i propri figli.


manca l 'amore pero' in questa tua ricetta


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> manca l 'amore pero' in questa tua ricetta


manca anche il numero di telefono del suo spacciatore di fiducia


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2015)

*sI*



perplesso ha detto:


> manca anche il numero di telefono del suo spacciatore di fiducia



Procuragliene uno tu,con tutti quelli che frequenti,senza fargli rischiare la vita possibilmente....


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gran bella domanda. Infatti secondo me non è possibile essere indipendenti emotivamente(affettivamente poi è un ossimoro) se si ama. Allora non si ama più. Oppure la dipendenza emotiva non è quella che intendiamo tu ed io, ma è uno stato di soggezione.


Quoto.
Se ami non è possibile essere indipendenti emotivamente.
Lui o lei sono moltissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamiamola come volete .sinceramente sono abbastanza sicura della mia individualità da non aver paura delle parole.
> dipendo dalla mia famiglia,pure dal mio cane ...ho scelto così e mi va benissimo


Credo si chiami attaccamento.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.
> che facciamo...diciamo sto sempre un po' distaccata perché ho paura di subire delle delusioni?
> se vivo un amore lo vivo prendendomene tutte le responsabilità, anche perché non potrei fare altrimenti.


Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> c'è dipendenza, e dipendenza... si chiamano alla stessa maniera due concetti estremamente differenti.
> 
> Molti approfittando di questa confusione, si cullano in situazioni al limite del sopportabile.


Vero.
Ma ho inteso Min come una dipendente sana, non pezza diciamo


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe per un verso, tu per l'altro
> è come se doveste adattare un concetto a quello che vorreste far risultare , una prova del nove taroccata.
> ma almeno tebe lo adatta a suo uso e consumo....tu no


Non ho capito.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe per un verso, tu per l'altro
> è come se doveste adattare un concetto a quello che vorreste far risultare , una prova del nove taroccata.
> ma almeno tebe lo adatta a suo uso e consumo....tu no



Neanch'io ho capito, urge una spiegazione Min


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> manca l 'amore pero' in questa tua ricetta



Vero.
Non l'ho menzionato perché, ora come ora, non ne sono sicura.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manca anche il numero di telefono del suo spacciatore di fiducia





oscuro ha detto:


> Procuragliene uno tu,con tutti quelli che frequenti,senza fargli rischiare la vita possibilmente....




Oh, sarò dura di comprendonio, ma non capisco mica tutta questa ironia.
Spiegatevi Please!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io ho capito, urge una spiegazione Min


Rileggendo Min credo di avere capito che sostanzialmente ci raccontiamo delle palle e le raccontiamo agli altri per un nostro "tornaconto".
Io per trombare in giro tu per tenerti il marito.
Detto alla brutta.


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe per un verso, tu per l'altro
> è come se doveste adattare un concetto a quello che vorreste far risultare , una prova del nove taroccata.
> ma almeno tebe lo adatta a suo uso e consumo....tu no


per quel che vale, io la vedo allo stesso modo. Ma l'ho detto meno bene di Minerva, sicuramente


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per quel che vale, io la vedo allo stesso modo. Ma l'ho detto meno bene di Minerva, sicuramente



E perché dovrei raccontare che, nonostante tutto, sto bene insieme a lui quando invece sarebbe il contrario?
Che me ne viene a me?


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E perché dovrei raccontare che, nonostante tutto, sto bene insieme a lui quando invece sarebbe il contrario?
> Che me ne viene a me?


Bella mia, lo sai solo tu. Paura di restare soli? Speranza di cambiare l'altro? Paura del cambiamento?? Boh...Ad ogni modo, se tu pensi di stare bene cosi', niente da dire.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E perché dovrei raccontare che, nonostante tutto, sto bene insieme a lui quando invece sarebbe il contrario?
> Che me ne viene a me?


Che, nel caso, l'autoconvincimento di un falso benessere sarebbe più accettabile del prendere atto della realtà.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Che, nel caso, l'autoconvincimento di un falso benessere sarebbe più accettabile del prendere atto della realtà.


Tu, viperetta,  che sembri avere capito....quindi anche io tradisco per sopperire ad un falso benessere?
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu, viperetta,  che sembri avere capito....quindi anche io tradisco per sopperire ad un falso benessere?
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Mica so se ho capito bene, però.
No, tu non sopperisci a un falso benessere. Il tuo 10% sembra essere necessario alla sopravvivenza della coppia, ma credo tu ne sia consapevole. Un po' come una boccata di ossigeno per chi è costantemente in apnea.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mica so se ho capito bene, però.
> No, tu non sopperisci a un falso benessere. Il tuo 10% sembra essere necessario alla sopravvivenza della coppia, ma credo tu ne sia consapevole. Un po' come una boccata di ossigeno per chi è costantemente in apnea.


Piú che della coppia di me stessa.

Concordo se é cosí.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piú che della coppia di me stessa.
> 
> Concordo se é cosí.


Nu ... le due cose coincidono per quanto "strano" a dirsi ... o forse no


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

in pratica c'è tutta una spiegazione di 10%,aventi diritto, fluidi poco importanti, uomini fatti a loro modo, istinti primordiali etc a spiegazione di teorie ineluttabili a fronte del fatto che tebe vuole vivere i suoi spazi e che diletta non può fare a meno di stare con il marito (che in quanto uomo è sensibile a certi richiami).
entrambi ne hanno legittima facoltà ma non è che devono convincere gli altri che funzioni così in genere .
sono due opposti che però hanno in comune la costruzione di limiti e paletti


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica c'è tutta una spiegazione di 10%,aventi diritto, fluidi poco importanti, uomini fatti a loro modo, istinti primordiali etc a spiegazione di teorie ineluttabili a fronte del fatto che tebe vuole vivere i suoi spazi e che diletta non può fare a meno di stare con il marito (che in quanto uomo è sensibile a certi richiami).
> *entrambi ne hanno legittima facoltà ma non è che devono convincere gli altri che funzioni così in genere* .
> sono due opposti che però hanno in comune la costruzione di limiti e paletti


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

diletta trova argomenti per il marito pescando in tutto il genere maschile, tebe per se stessa nella definizione di ipotetici traditori istintivi


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nu ... le due cose coincidono per quanto "strano" a dirsi ... o forse no


Ecco. 
No.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> La persona coinvolta nel tradimento è l' ultimo dei problemi.
> Bisognerebbe sempre chiedersi: perché mi trovo qui con una perfetta sconosciuta?
> "Sconosciuta" almeno rispetto alla donna con la quale hai stretto un' alleanza.
> Il resto è in caduta libera.



Sei telepatico Tin Man(sei ManTebe??).........e'proprio vero....me lo sono chiesto alla fine ieri ,vestendomi in silenzio ,mettendo in tasca la cravatta piegata da lei che non avevo voglia di annodare.e sopratutto,quando in piedi di fianco alle nostre auto,l'ho abbracciata fortissimo,sussurandole addio.e l'autostrada mi ha riportato al..gattile........


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica c'è tutta una spiegazione di 10%,aventi diritto, fluidi poco importanti, uomini fatti a loro modo, istinti primordiali etc a spiegazione di teorie ineluttabili a fronte del fatto che tebe vuole vivere i suoi spazi e che diletta non può fare a meno di stare con il marito (che in quanto uomo è sensibile a certi richiami).
> entrambi ne hanno legittima facoltà ma non è che devono convincere gli altri che funzioni così in genere .
> sono due opposti che però hanno in comune la costruzione di limiti e paletti


Guarda che l unica che tenta di convincere gli altri che sono sbagliati a pensarla cosí, sei tu.
Io mi limito a spiegare come penso e sono fatta io.
E  l esempio di quanto dico sono proprio questi post.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta trova argomenti per il marito pescando in tutto il genere maschile, tebe per se stessa nella definizione di ipotetici traditori istintivi


Comunque credo sia genetica.
C è tutta una stirpe tebana che ha ragionato e vissuto così.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Bella mia, lo sai solo tu. Paura di restare soli? Speranza di cambiare l'altro? Paura del cambiamento?? Boh...Ad ogni modo, se tu pensi di stare bene cosi', niente da dire.





Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Che, nel caso, l'autoconvincimento di un falso benessere sarebbe più accettabile del prendere atto della realtà.



Quindi, secondo voi, me la racconterei proprio per darmi un alibi?


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che l unica che tenta di convincere gli altri che sono sbagliati a pensarla cosí, sei tu.
> Io mi limito a spiegare come penso e sono fatta io.
> E  l esempio di quanto dico sono proprio questi post.


volevo esprimere una sensazione personale.giustamente rimane solo la mia


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo voi, me la racconterei proprio per darmi un alibi?


secondo me, si. Ma, come ha detto Tebe, e' una sensazione personale senza nessuna pretesa di verita' assoluta


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo esprimere una sensazione personale.giustamente rimane solo la mia


anche mia


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque credo sia genetica.
> C è tutta una stirpe tebana che ha ragionato e vissuto così.


quello  che ti contesto sempre è tutto il codice:
questo un traditore non lo fa, questo si rispetta, quest'altro conta poco ...non so se riesco a spiegarmi ma le regole degli iscritti all'albo professionale dei traditori mi perplime


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica c'è tutta una spiegazione di 10%,aventi diritto, fluidi poco importanti, uomini fatti a loro modo, istinti primordiali etc a spiegazione di teorie ineluttabili a fronte del fatto che tebe vuole vivere i suoi spazi e che diletta non può fare a meno di stare con il marito (che in quanto uomo è sensibile a certi richiami).
> entrambi ne hanno legittima facoltà *ma non è che devono convincere gli altri che funzioni così in genere *.
> sono due opposti che però hanno in comune la costruzione di limiti e paletti



Ma non mi sembra che cerchi di convincere gli altri ad adottare il mio modello di coppia.
Io ho trovato questo modo di stare insieme che è funzionale a me, ma è il mio modo e ognuno deve trovare il suo.
Non credo che esista un modo giusto in assoluto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo voi, me la racconterei proprio per darmi un alibi?


No. Secondo me, che psicologa non sono, semplicemente non saresti in grado di gestire l'alternativa. A livello emotivo e psicologico, intendo.
Un po' come quando invece di sprofondare nella depressione si hanno gli attacchi di panico che la mascherano: sono più semplici da gestire.
È/sarebbe solo un meccanismo di autodifesa.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma non mi sembra che cerchi di convincere gli altri ad adottare il mio modello di coppia.*
> Io ho trovato questo modo di stare insieme che è funzionale a me, ma è il mio modo e ognuno deve trovare il suo.
> Non credo che esista un modo giusto in assoluto.


no, su come sono fatti gli uomini in genere


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> No.


Vabbeh ...


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me, si. Ma, come ha detto Tebe, e' una sensazione personale senza nessuna pretesa di verita' assoluta



Ma, ti dirò Ivan che ho fatto un'analisi da dottorato per valutare tutti gli aspetti per poi pesarli.
Tutto scandagliato alla perfezione, facendo in modo che l'orgoglio non si facesse troppo sentire perché, in questi casi, può metterti nei casini più neri e, si sa, non c'è limite al peggio.  
Se questa è raccontarsela, non lo so...
Quello che so è che ho deciso con cognizione di causa, tutto qui.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra che cerchi di convincere gli altri ad adottare il mio modello di coppia.
> Io ho trovato questo modo di stare insieme che è funzionale a me, ma è il mio modo e ognuno deve trovare il suo.
> Non credo che esista un modo giusto in assoluto.


Beh no.Tu spesso dici "che ci vogliamo fare?gli uomini son così e li dobbiamo aiutare".Generalizzi spesso.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo esprimere una sensazione personale.giustamente rimane solo la mia


Ma anche no.
Tu non scrivi di sensazioni, dai cose per assodate.
Oppure qualcuno ti ruba il nick e scrive per te.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, su come sono fatti gli uomini in genere



Ma dai...da che mondo è mondo si sono fatti sempre riconoscere.
Andiamo al pratico che gli idealismi non portano a nulla in questi casi.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No. Secondo me, che psicologa non sono,* semplicemente non saresti in grado di gestire l'alternativa. A livello emotivo e psicologico, intendo.*
> Un po' come quando invece di sprofondare nella depressione si hanno gli attacchi di panico che la mascherano: sono più semplici da gestire.
> È/sarebbe solo un meccanismo di autodifesa.



Diciamo piuttosto che so che l'alternativa sarebbe peggio per me.
Lo so già.
Quindi, sarei proprio una stupida a mettermi in quella situazione con le mie mani, ti pare?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello  che ti contesto sempre è tutto il codice:
> questo un traditore non lo fa, questo si rispetta, quest'altro conta poco ...non so se riesco a spiegarmi ma le regole degli iscritti all'albo professionale dei traditori mi perplime


Non mischiare le carte in tavola.
Io parlo sempre per me non per i traditori in genere, anche perche loro non mi vedono manco come traditrice.
Io e solo io.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Tu non scrivi di sensazioni, dai cose per assodate.
> Oppure qualcuno ti ruba il nick e scrive per te.


chi cazzarola è sto scostumato...almeno scrivesse meglio


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma dai...da che mondo è mondo si sono fatti sempre riconoscere.
> Andiamo al pratico che gli idealismi non portano a nulla in questi casi.


Ecco hai visto?Quali idealismi Diletta?Cavolo....Dividi gli esseri umani in 3 categorie :uomini stupidi e 2 categorie di donne : le sante che li salvano e le puttane che li portano sulla cattiva strada approfittando della loro stupidità.Ma che un uomo tradisca perché  stupido e debole non si può proprio sentire....


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra che cerchi di convincere gli altri ad adottare il mio modello di coppia.
> Io ho trovato questo modo di stare insieme che è funzionale a me, ma è il mio modo e ognuno deve trovare il suo.
> Non credo che esista un modo giusto in assoluto.


Nel tuo caso specifico, credo che sia il modo in cui parli di tuo marito facendo di tutti gli uomini una copia sua.
Non credo sia il tuo modo di fare coppia, ma le spiegazioni che dai sugli uomini pporcini tutti.




Credo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che so che l'alternativa sarebbe peggio per me.
> Lo so già.
> Quindi, sarei proprio una stupida a mettermi in quella situazione con le mie mani, ti pare?


Come fai a saperlo? L'hai già vissuta?
Chiedo perché non so, non per provocare.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco hai visto?Quali idealismi Diletta?Cavolo....Dividi gli esseri umani in 3 categorie :uomini stupidi e 2 categorie di donne : le sante che li salvano e le puttane che li portano sulla cattiva strada approfittando della loro stupidità.Ma che un uomo tradisca perché  stupido e debole non si può proprio sentire....


Che non vi venga in mente di mettermi nelle sante che mi incazzo a mina.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

diletta,
prenditii un20%ecominciaafareflapflap ,tebe mollailcomando dellasituazione a chiportaipantaloni incasa esmettidifarel'uoma.
hodetto (spazio)


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh no.Tu spesso dici "che ci vogliamo fare?gli uomini son così e *li dobbiamo aiutare"*.Generalizzi spesso.



Sull'ultima tua frase dissento.
Non mi sembra proprio che l'abbia posta in questi termini.
Aiutarli?!
Sì, come no.

A parte tutto, nei confronti di mio marito ho avuto un atteggiamento anche accogliente, diciamo così.
Semplicemente perché è il mio compagno e viene spontaneo aiutarsi.
Nel rapporto di coppia sono io l'anello forte fino ad ora, quindi tocca a me fargli recepire delle cose.  
Se poi non le capisce...io ci ho provato.
E se mi rifa fessa e me ne accorgo...non vorrei essere in lui!


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che non vi venga in mente di mettermi nelle sante che mi incazzo a mina.


Diciamo che per fasi alterne della nostra vita,
imprevvedibilmente possiamo comodamente rivestire tutti i ruoli possibili immaginabili che facciamo prima.Per cui le categorie non servono a un cazzo....


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco hai visto?Quali idealismi Diletta?Cavolo....Dividi gli esseri umani in 3 categorie :uomini stupidi e 2 categorie di donne : le sante che li salvano e le puttane che li portano sulla cattiva strada approfittando della loro stupidità.Ma che un uomo tradisca perché  stupido e debole non si può proprio sentire....


Le categorie le stai facendo tu.
E poi non sono mica stupidi, sono solo particolarmente sensibili a quello che abbiamo noi donne.
E questo tutti, a parte i gay.
Quindi, per riprendere le tue parole: le donne che sono in cerca non si approfittano della loro stupidità, ma della loro inclinazione.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diciamo che per fasi alterne della nostra vita,
> imprevvedibilmente possiamo comodamente rivestire tutti i ruoli possibili immaginabili che facciamo prima.Per cui le categorie non servono a un cazzo....


Dottorè neye:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta,
> prenditii un20%ecominciaafareflapflap ,tebe mollailcomando dellasituazione a chiportaipantaloni incasa esmettidifarel'uoma.
> hodetto (spazio)



Ma...ma...hio non zono uoma...
Sono super feminile  e flapflap


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso specifico, credo che sia il modo in cui parli di tuo marito facendo di tutti gli uomini una copia sua.
> Non credo sia il tuo modo di fare coppia, ma le spiegazioni che dai sugli uomini pporcini tutti.
> 
> 
> Credo.



Questo mi interssa davvero Tebe.
Pensi che non sia oggettivamente riscontrabile che gli uomini siano sensibili alle donne?
Insomma: agli uomini le donne PIACCIONO, e molto anche.
O mi sono persa qualcosa?!


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le categorie le stai facendo tu.
> E poi non sono mica stupidi, sono solo particolarmente sensibili a quello che abbiamo noi donne.
> E questo tutti, a parte i gay.
> Quindi, per riprendere le tue parole: le donne che sono in cerca non si approfittano della loro stupidità, ma della loro inclinazione.


Te menerebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma con profonda stima e affetto


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Come fai a saperlo? L'hai già vissuta?
> Chiedo perché non so, non per provocare.



Ma non c'è bisogno di riscontrarla sul campo, basta solo rifletterci e calarsi nella situazione...


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo mi interssa davvero Tebe.
> Pensi che non sia oggettivamente riscontrabile che gli uomini siano sensibili alle donne?
> Insomma: agli uomini le donne PIACCIONO, e molto anche.
> O mi sono persa qualcosa?!


E viceversa, direi.
Quindi?

Deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sull'ultima tua frase dissento.
> Non mi sembra proprio che l'abbia posta in questi termini.
> Aiutarli?!
> Sì, come no.
> ...


Ma tu con tuo marito devdevi essere ciò  che ti senti e ciò  che ti fa stare meglio figurati.Ma non giudicare tutto il sesso maschile partendo da lui.Io qui ho letto di uomini che hanno affrontato la realtà a viso aperto senza nascondersi dietro presunte debolezze maschili...un esempio? Hellseven.Ma anche Lothar dal altro canto : lothar lo dice chiaramente,tradisco perche  mi piace e lo voglio.President anche e tutti loro non sono di certo stupidi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sull'ultima tua frase dissento.
> Non mi sembra proprio che l'abbia posta in questi termini.
> Aiutarli?!
> Sì, come no.
> ...




Pensa un pò.Io credo che a tuo marito fa comodo farti passare per l'anello forte,lui è quello debole,che cade in tentazione,e se fosse il contrario? No perchè a me sembra lui l'anello forte che non si fa scrupoli,e tu che cerchi di capire.....sbaglio?


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> E viceversa, direi.
> Quindi?
> 
> Deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa



Quindi?
Stiamo parlando dell'ovvio.
Come è ovvio il fatto che la donna si sia da sempre approfittata delle caratteristiche che madre natura le ha donato e l'ha fatto subito dopo essersi accorta di quanto attraevano un uomo!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa un pò.Io credo che a tuo marito fa comodo farti passare per l'anello forte,lui è quello debole,che cade in tentazione,e se fosse il contrario? No perchè a me sembra lui l'anello forte che non si fa scrupoli,e tu che cerchi di capire.....sbaglio?



Non mi sento affatto debole, non mi ci sento e basta.
Comunque, ti chiedo:
tu ti dichiari un traditore convertito, se non vado errata, dimmi perché non potrebbe essere anche mio marito.
Te sì e lui no.
Bho!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Stiamo parlando dell'ovvio.
> Come è ovvio il fatto che la donna si sia da sempre approfittata delle caratteristiche che madre natura le ha donato e l'ha fatto subito dopo essersi accorta di quanto attraevano un uomo!



ma approfittata per fare che?
sposarsi?
rubare mariti altrui?
scopare in santa pace?

non ti sembra piuttosto che le donne, in linea generale, non pensino ad approfittarsi ma piuttosto a ... vivere?


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dottorè neye:


Non sei d'accordo lupetto?Ti dirò...io giudico da me stessa e dai miei cambiamenti d'opinione negli ultimi 2 anni.Alla scoperta della bomba ero tentata a pensarla come Diletta,gli uomini son così e cola',era piu "conveniente"?Si.Non era colpa mia se la natura maschile era così.Ma non era la natura maschile che era così e neanche la natura del mio che fosse così....Eravamo lontani,distanti,ho abbassato la guardia io e anche lui.Poi altri casini ancora e zacchete!Il pasticcio era fatto.Semplice.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu con tuo marito devdevi essere ciò  che ti senti e ciò  che ti fa stare meglio figurati.Ma non giudicare tutto il sesso maschile partendo da lui.Io qui ho letto di uomini che hanno affrontato la realtà a viso aperto senza nascondersi dietro presunte debolezze maschili...un esempio? Hellseven.Ma anche Lothar dal altro canto : lothar lo dice chiaramente,tradisco perche  mi piace e lo voglio.President anche e tutti loro non sono di certo stupidi.




ma porca miseria!
Perché gli altri che tradiscono lo fanno perché GLI FA SCHIFO e NON LO VOGLIONO? 
Dai!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sento affatto debole, non mi ci sento e basta.
> Comunque, ti chiedo:
> tu ti dichiari un traditore convertito, se non vado errata, dimmi perché non potrebbe essere anche mio marito.
> Te sì e lui no.
> Bho!


Diletta non volevo essere polemico. Tutto può essere.Però sai che è?io ho capito la bastardata che ho fatto e mi è bastato farlo una volta,è anche vero che io quando faccio le cose le faccio sempre in grande...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:incomincio a dubitare quando c'è biosogno di sbagliare più di una volta prima di convertirsi...!Dilè,io non mi permetto di giudicare,però da fuori l'impressione che ho di tuo marito non è quella di un uomo profondo e rispettoso.Mi da più l'idea di uno che si guarda i cazzi suoi....


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

free;1513237[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]ma approfittata per fare che[/B]?
> sposarsi?
> rubare mariti altrui?
> scopare in santa pace?
> ...



Per tutto. 
Ammettiamolo, abbiamo un potere enorme...e non mi far dire dove!
E tante lo sfruttano, è molto semplice.

Ovvio che si pensa tutte a vivere.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma approfittata per fare che?
> sposarsi?
> rubare mariti altrui?
> scopare in santa pace?
> ...


Su questo però diletta non ha tutti i torti.Diciamo che alcune donne, non tutte,si approfittano delle loro virtù,perchè ci sono veri morti di figa in giro....


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Diletta ha detto:


> Per tutto.
> Ammettiamolo, abbiamo un potere enorme...e non mi far dire dove!
> E tante lo sfruttano, è molto semplice.
> 
> Ovvio che si pensa tutte a vivere.


Dllo dove....dai...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sei d'accordo lupetto?Ti dirò...io giudico da me stessa e dai miei cambiamenti d'opinione negli ultimi 2 anni.Alla scoperta della bomba ero tentata a pensarla come Diletta,gli uomini son così e cola',era piu "conveniente"?Si.Non era colpa mia se la natura maschile era così.Ma non era la natura maschile che era così e neanche la natura del mio che fosse così....Eravamo lontani,distanti,ho abbassato la guardia io e anche lui.Poi altri casini ancora e zacchete!Il pasticcio era fatto.*Semplice*.


Quoto tutto ... ma sul neretto aggiungerei "... un cazzo" ... così defaticante :carneval:. Ti abbraccio bellezza


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le categorie le stai facendo tu.
> E poi non sono mica stupidi, sono solo particolarmente sensibili a quello che abbiamo noi donne.
> E questo tutti, a parte i gay.
> Quindi, per riprendere le tue parole: le donne che sono in cerca non si approfittano della loro stupidità, ma della loro inclinazione.


Io faccio le categorie?Cavolo dici Diletta?Ti sto facendo la sintesi di ciò  che scrivi ogni volta.Le categorie le ho annulate da un pezzo nella mia testa,traditi e traditori un corno!Macche'...Basta leggere le storie del forum per capire che le categorie son una cazzata colossale ma leggerlo in modalità confronto ON e non pensando di avere la verità in tasca...


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

temo di non capire il termine approfittare...
tolti i casi di donne che accalappiano vecchi per i soldi o cose del genere, mi sembra che ad es. i morti di figa non vengano depauperati di un bel nulla... tutti contenti, no?


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Quoto tutto ... ma sul neretto aggiungerei "... un cazzo" ... così defaticante :carneval:. Ti abbraccio bellezza


Hai ragione ,ripensandoci mi torna l'emicrania infattiUn abbraccio grande grande:amici:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Stiamo parlando dell'ovvio.
> Come è ovvio il fatto che la *donna si sia da sempre approfittata delle caratteristiche che madre natura le ha donato e l'ha fatto subito dopo essersi accorta di quanto attraevano un uomo!*


che gli dei ci aiutino.
Odo rivoltarsi delle salme nelle tombe.
Tra le tante, pure alcune conosciute personalmente, che si sono fatte il mazzo e approfittate di nulla.

Ma mi rassegno, insultiamo anche le donne, dopo aver ridotto gli uomini a dei cefapenidi, creature mitologiche con il sistema nervoso centrale posto nello scroto.
Per tuo marito io fossi in te comprerei del bromuro, quello che si dà ai cavalli, costa anche meno delle escort.
Tanto ogni possibile interazione intellettuale e sentimentale tra un uomo e una donna è impossibile.
Del resto, a parte fantasiose teorie, deriviamo da scimmie antropomorfe e se osserviamo quelle, in particolare i bonobo, simpatiche creature sociali e molto pacifiche, vediamo che in effetti le tue teorie possono avere un fondamento.
Quelle sono così impegnate a trombarsi tra loro da mattina a sera che non hanno nemmeno problemi di aggressività.
Oddio... si negherebbe definitivamente qualunque riferimento ad afflati divini, coscienza, anima.
Per una persona credente potrebbe essere un problema, ma per me no.
Ci rifletto.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo di non capire il termine approfittare...
> tolti i casi di donne che accalappiano vecchi per i soldi o cose del genere, mi sembra che ad es. i morti di figa non vengano depauperati di un bel nulla... *tutti contenti, no?*


No ... eddai free non mi deludere :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *che gli dei ci aiutino*.
> Odo rivoltarsi delle salme nelle tombe.
> Tra le tante, pure alcune conosciute personalmente, che si sono fatte il mazzo e approfittate di nulla.
> 
> ...


Ma l'avrà letto sui Vangeli insieme al prete, quali dei.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Stiamo parlando dell'ovvio.
> Come è ovvio il fatto che la donna si sia da sempre approfittata delle caratteristiche che madre natura le ha donato e l'ha fatto subito dopo essersi accorta di quanto attraevano un uomo!


Tu te ne sei mai approfittata? 
Io non ho mai usato il sesso per secondi fini. O forse non è questo che intendi dire? Davvero, non capisco.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta non volevo essere polemico. Tutto può essere.Però sai che è?io ho capito la bastardata che ho fatto e mi è bastato farlo una volta,è anche vero che io quando faccio le cose le faccio sempre in grande...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:incomincio a dubitare quando c'è biosogno di sbagliare più di una volta prima di convertirsi...!Dilè,io non mi permetto di giudicare,però da fuori l'impressione che ho di tuo marito non è quella di un uomo profondo e rispettoso.Mi da più l'idea di uno che si guarda i cazzi suoi....



Ecco, magari hai fatto peggio di lui (mi riferisco alle cose in grande che sai te).
Sugli sbagli...ma, che dire, lui non rinnega quello che ha fatto perché se lo ha fatto vuol dire che lo voleva fare.
Quindi, non parla di pentimento, è logico che è pentito solo perché, saltando tutto fuori ha portato un mare di dispiacere a me.
E meno male così, non sai quanti calci nel culo gli avrei appioppato se avesse fatto la manfrina delle lacrime di coccodrillo...


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> No ... eddai free non mi deludere :carneval:



sono un'approfittatrice secondo te?


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che gli dei ci aiutino.
> ... OMISSIS
> 
> Ma mi rassegno, insultiamo anche le donne, *dopo aver ridotto gli uomini a dei cefapenidi, creature mitologiche con il sistema nervoso centrale posto nello scroto.*
> ...


Questa è sublimerrima :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'avrà letto sui Vangeli insieme al prete, quali dei.


guarda che è strano perchè io ho letto pure gli apocrifi e di 'ste robe non c'era traccia, anzi.
Deve essere una versione della buona novella riveduta e corretta quella a cui si riferiscono loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta io ti ammazzaerò, sei troppo stupida per vivere. Diletta Paranoica.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sono un'approfittatrice secondo te?


E che ne so mica ci siamo mai incontrati


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, magari hai fatto peggio di lui (mi riferisco alle cose in grande che sai te).
> Sugli sbagli...ma, che dire, lui non rinnega quello che ha fatto perché se lo ha fatto vuol dire che lo voleva fare.
> Quindi, non parla di pentimento, è logico che è pentito solo perché, saltando tutto fuori ha portato un mare di dispiacere a me.
> E meno male così, non sai quanti calci nel culo gli avrei appioppato se avesse fatto la manfrina delle lacrime di coccodrillo...


Io invece rinnego quello che ho fatto,e ammetto di aver sbagliato.Punto.Mi basta sbagliare una volta....se continuo a sbagliare...o sno coglione...o non è vero che ho capito l'errore....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che è strano perchè io ho letto pure gli apocrifi e di 'ste robe non c'era traccia, anzi.
> Deve essere una versione della buona novella riveduta e corretta quella a cui si riferiscono loro.


Io ho letto il necronomicon ma era in arabo e non c'ho capito un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*

Ma dai adesso non esagerate.Ci sono donne che si sono approfittate su,e che si approfittano della propria avvenenza.Il berlusca non vi ha insegnato nulla?Ma nel mondo del lavoro non vi è mai capitata la collega,che faceva la carina con il capo per avere is uoi benefici?e dai...


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che gli dei ci aiutino.
> Odo rivoltarsi delle salme nelle tombe.
> Tra le tante, pure alcune conosciute personalmente, che si sono fatte il mazzo e approfittate di nulla.
> 
> ...


ODDIO!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cmq le zòccole che fanno "carriera" (in senso esteso, lavoro e vita) tramite la patata ce ne sono eccome...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> ODDIO!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Cmq le zòccole che fanno "carriera" (in senso esteso, lavoro e vita) tramite la patata ce ne sono eccome...


Diletta sta scirvendo questo.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E che ne so mica ci siamo mai incontrati


vero, tuttavia tu che sei uomo non dovresti avere dubbi, no??


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho letto il necronomicon ma era in arabo e non c'ho capito un cazzo.


almeno tu avevi la scusa che fosse in arabo.


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta sta scirvendo questo.


si, ma la generalizzazione sugli uomini non va bene...
ci sono queste e quelli, ma non sono tutti/e


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta sta scirvendo questo.



mannò, si parlava di tradimenti: i mariti tradiscono perchè le donne se ne approfittano...


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, si parlava di tradimenti: i mariti tradiscono perchè le donne se ne approfittano...


i mariti tradiscono perche' vogliono farlo. punto. Altro che scuse e 'le circostanze', 'la debolezza'


----------



## Uhlalá (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, si parlava di tradimenti: i mariti tradiscono perchè le donne se ne approfittano...


Gesù.....


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, si parlava di tradimenti: i mariti tradiscono perchè le donne se ne approfittano...


Diceva che gli uomini tradiscono quando sono terreno fertile allo scopo. E che in definitiva a tutti gli uomini piacciono le donne.

Non è proprio una stronzata.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, tuttavia tu che sei uomo non dovresti avere dubbi, no??


Sicuramente ... ma dato che una risposta in un modo o nell'altro potrebbe avere almeno cinque livelli di criticità, senza contare il cefapenide fossile di sbry emerso dalle rocce calcaree della serie ligure-tosco-emiliana coevo dei fallosauri e considerato alla stregua dei fossili guida del cretacico superiore, mi appellerei al sempre valido quinto emendamento :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma la generalizzazione sugli uomini non va bene...
> ci sono queste e quelli, ma non sono tutti/e


Generalizzare non vai mai bene.A mio avviso troppi maschi subiscono il fascino delle donne.Intendiamoci anche a me piacciono,ma deve essere uno scambio alla pari,non esiste che mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa per darti una botta,tienitela, che ne trovo un'altra.... !Ci sono mamschi che diventano viscidi davanti ad una bella topa,ma tutto sto potere alle donne....mai e poi mai.Sono per la parità nel rispetto della diversità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ODDIO!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Cmq le zòccole che fanno "carriera" (in senso esteso, lavoro e vita) tramite la patata ce ne sono eccome...


e lo vieni a dire a ME?
Non ce l'ho con te ivan, voglio precisarlo.
Ma porca puttana, per ogni cazzo di zoccola che fa carriera con la patata ci sono migliaia di donne che si fanno un mazzo come un tarallo, discriminate sul lavoro, che portano avanti da sole tutto il carico familiare dalla cura dei neonati a quella degli anziani e a me adesso girano fortemente le palle.
Il resto che avevo scritto lo censuro, che è meglio.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, si parlava di tradimenti: i mariti tradiscono perchè le donne se ne approfittano...


E meno male che l'hai ricordato!Sennò  qui si sviava tutta la discussione....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e lo vieni a dire a ME?
> Non ce l'ho con te ivan, voglio precisarlo.
> Ma porca puttana, per ogni cazzo di zoccola che fa carriera con la patata ci sono migliaia di donne che si fanno un mazzo come un tarallo, discriminate sul lavoro, che portano avanti da sole tutto il carico familiare dalla cura dei neonati a quella degli anziani e a me adesso girano fortemente le palle.
> Il resto che avevo scritto lo censuro, che è meglio.


E smollala sta cazzo di patata, su. Per chi cazzo te la conservi? Per l'adilà? Oh!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Diceva che gli uomini tradiscono quando sono terreno fertile allo scopo. *E che in definitiva a tutti gli uomini piacciono le donne.
> 
> *Non è proprio una stronzata.


Questa un po' sì.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e lo vieni a dire a ME?
> Non ce l'ho con te ivan, voglio precisarlo.
> Ma porca puttana, per ogni cazzo di zoccola che fa carriera con la patata ci sono migliaia di donne che si fanno un mazzo come un tarallo, discriminate sul lavoro, che portano avanti da sole tutto il carico familiare dalla cura dei neonati a quella degli anziani e a me adesso girano fortemente le palle.
> Il resto che avevo scritto lo censuro, che è meglio.


Ti amo ma già  lo sai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E smollala sta cazzo di patata, su. Per chi cazzo te la conservi? Per l'adilà? Oh!


la prossima vacanza la faccio al Bonobo Club.


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e lo vieni a dire a ME?
> Non ce l'ho con te ivan, voglio precisarlo.
> Ma porca puttana, per ogni cazzo di zoccola che fa carriera con la patata ci sono migliaia di donne che si fanno un mazzo come un tarallo, discriminate sul lavoro, che portano avanti da sole tutto il carico familiare dalla cura dei neonati a quella degli anziani e a me adesso girano fortemente le palle.
> Il resto che avevo scritto lo censuro, che è meglio.


ah, ma io mica approvo, sia chiaro...era solo una constatazione, peraltro fa girare le balle anche a me.
Tornando all'argomento, e' vero che agli uomini/mariti piacciono le donne e magari fanno su anche pensieri sconci sulla collega topa, ma non esiste che si possa dire che tutti passano poi all'atto pratico del tradimento.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ok ragazze...abbiamo tutte una vagina e basta quella per rendere matto e  irrisoluto un pene portatore di uomo.In pieno delirio di grandezza proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ok ragazze...abbiamo tutte una vagina e basta quella per rendere matto e  irrisoluto un pene portatore di uomo.In pieno delirio di grandezza proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No!Sono io a dire al mio pisello cosa deve fare,non il contrario.Discorso diverso se sei una testa di cazzo....finisci come il conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai adesso non esagerate.Ci sono donne che si sono approfittate su,e che si approfittano della propria avvenenza.Il berlusca non vi ha insegnato nulla?Ma nel mondo del lavoro non vi è mai capitata la collega,che faceva la carina con il capo per avere is uoi benefici?e dai...


Quoto Oscuro! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, in ogni epoca le donne, soprattutto quelle dotate di bellezza fisica, hanno sfruttato le loro beltà per i fini più disparati. Ovviamente non tutte! E non tutti gli uomini si sono fatti irretire. Ma è INNEGABILE che l'essere sessualmente disponibili abbia agevolato nella carriera o in altri ambiti della vita molte donne. Ricordo che quando ancora frequentavo la scuola superiore, c'era una mia compagna di classe, carina, che trombava con un prof......lui poi le faceva fare stage estivi nel suo prestigioso studio professionale, oltre a regalarle oggetti costosi, che lei non avrebbe mai potuto permettersi, e voti splendidi ai compiti in classe. La stessa poi ha pensato bene di continuare all'università, dove grazie alle doti di elasticità supersonica dei suoi adduttori, è diventata assistente. E parlo di una povera sventurata che ai compiti di italiano prendeva regolarmente 3, e faticava a capire l'italiano.....ma questo è un esempio che io ho visto con i miei occhi......e come questo milioni di altri esempi. E la colpa in questi casi non è solo della donna, ma anche di quegli uomini che pur di scopare, accettano questi compromessi e li favoriscono. Vero pure che le donne, ancora oggi, sono in posizione di inferiorità rispetto agli uomini, sul piano del potere e della considerazione in ambito lavorativo, la parità è ben lontana....e quindi ognuno si arrangia come può. Se si può sfruttare il sesso per trarne dei vantaggi.....perchè no? E' una forma di prostituzione, do ut des, senza magnaccia di mezzo. Dalle mie parti c'è un antico proverbio, che tradotto dal dialetto dice: "un pelo di femmina tira a mare un bastimento!" Da che mondo è mondo, ovviamente senza generalizzare!


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok ragazze...abbiamo tutte una vagina e basta quella per rendere matto e  *irrisoluto un pene portatore di uomo*.In pieno delirio di grandezza proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il neretto fantastico!

eh si, siamo sedute sulla nostra fortuna,  che aspettiamo a capitalizzare? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok ragazze...abbiamo tutte una vagina e basta quella per rendere matto e irrisoluto un pene portatore di uomo.In pieno delirio di grandezza proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quoto più o meno tutto quello che hai detto tu e anche quello che ha detto sbriciolata.
è assolutamente pacifico che ci siano donne approfittatrici, come pure che ci siano uomini stronzi e provoni e via così.
quello che è assurdo è l'interpretazione della realtà attraverso queste categorie strampalate, che alla fine hanno solo il nome diverso da quelle che usa il nuovo utente adinur.
una simile semplificazione, comunque, dimostra veramente un'esperienza super limitata.


----------



## Uhlalá (26 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Quoto Oscuro! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, in ogni epoca le donne, soprattutto quelle dotate di bellezza fisica, hanno sfruttato le loro beltà per i fini più disparati. Ovviamente non tutte! E non tutti gli uomini si sono fatti irretire. Ma è INNEGABILE che l'essere sessualmente disponibili abbia agevolato nella carriera o in altri ambiti della vita molte donne. Ricordo che quando ancora frequentavo la scuola superiore, c'era una mia compagna di classe, carina, che trombava con un prof......lui poi le faceva fare stage estivi nel suo prestigioso studio professionale, oltre a regalarle oggetti costosi, che lei non avrebbe mai potuto permettersi, e voti splendidi ai compiti in classe. La stessa poi ha pensato bene di continuare all'università, dove grazie alle doti di elasticità supersonica dei suoi adduttori, è diventata assistente. E parlo di una povera sventurata che ai compiti di italiano prendeva regolarmente 3, e faticava a capire l'italiano.....ma questo è un esempio che io ho visto con i miei occhi......e come questo milioni di altri esempi. E la colpa in questi casi non è solo della donna, ma anche di quegli uomini che pur di scopare, accettano questi compromessi e li favoriscono. Vero pure che le donne, ancora oggi, sono in posizione di inferiorità rispetto agli uomini, sul piano del potere e della considerazione in ambito lavorativo, la parità è ben lontana....e quindi ognuno si arrangia come può. Se si può sfruttare il sesso per trarne dei vantaggi.....perchè no? E' una forma di prostituzione, do ut des, senza magnaccia di mezzo. Dalle mie parti c'è un antico proverbio, che tradotto dal dialetto dice: "un pelo di femmina tira a mare un bastimento!" Da che mondo è mondo, ovviamente senza generalizzare!


"più pilu per tutti"


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il neretto fantastico!
> 
> eh si, siamo sedute sulla nostra fortuna,  che aspettiamo a capitalizzare? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non lo so!Vogliamo fare il club delle "Vagine d'oro"?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Sono io a dire al mio pisello cosa deve fare,non il contrario.Discorso diverso se sei una testa di cazzo....finisci come il conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te ti facciamo rappresentante sindacale del club della "Vagina d'oro" perche dotato di obiettività...Esemplare raro:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non lo so!Vogliamo fare il club delle "Vagine d'oro"?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


adesso vado in area caffè e tiro fuori la patata. Occhio ai titoli dei giornali di domani.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo mi interssa davvero Tebe.
> Pensi che non sia oggettivamente riscontrabile che gli uomini siano sensibili alle donne?
> Insomma: agli uomini le donne PIACCIONO, e molto anche.
> O mi sono persa qualcosa?!


Beh...se non gli piacessero sarebbero gay.
Però, sono una parte quelli che hanno l uccello allegro, nel senso che tutti questi uomini che non ttengono le mutande a posto io non li ho conosciuti.
E parlo per la mia esperienza da educanda D) 
Se devo fare una percentuale, quelli che tu descrivi sono un 20%.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso vado in area caffè e tiro fuori la patata. Occhio ai titoli dei giornali di domani.


Uno che tira fuori il pelapatate lo trovi sicuro.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso vado in area caffè e tiro fuori la patata. Occhio ai titoli dei giornali di domani.


Vai SbriRendici fiere del regalo che facciamo al umanità :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Te ti facciamo rappresentante sindacale del club della "Vagina d'oro" perche dotato di obiettività...Esemplare raro:rotfl:


Accetterei,ma credo non sia compatibile con il mio ruolo,sono già ambasciatore del"cazzo d'avorio dalla punta rosa"mi spiace.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso vado in area caffè e tiro fuori la patata. Occhio ai titoli dei giornali di domani.


Scommetto che srotolerai un clitorie da almeno venti centimetri.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...se non gli piacessero sarebbero gay.
> Però, sono una parte quelli che hanno l uccello allegro, nel senso che tutti questi uomini che non ttengono le mutande a posto io non li ho conosciuti.
> E parlo per la mia esperienza da educanda D)
> Se devo fare una percentuale, quelli che tu descrivi sono un 20%.


Per me sono il 75%!


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Accetterei,ma credo non sia compatibile con il mio ruolo,sono già ambasciatore del"cazzo d'avorio dalla punta rosa"mi spiace.


Non fa niente Oscù....Ho già  in mente un altro utente


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vai SbriRendici fiere del regalo che facciamo al umanità :rotfl:


ma pensiamo alla grande, però. Usiamola per fermare le guerre, il terrorismo, per rivoluzionare il mondo. Perchè fermarsi alla carriera? DOMINIAMO IL MONDO!


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non fa niente Oscù....Ho già  in mente un altro utente


dici dici


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...se non gli piacessero sarebbero gay.
> Però, sono una parte quelli che hanno l uccello allegro, nel senso che tutti questi uomini che non ttengono le mutande a posto io non li ho conosciuti.
> E parlo per la mia esperienza da educanda D)
> Se devo fare una percentuale, quelli che tu descrivi sono un 20%.


E' il buon senso che ci distingue. E' vero che tutti gli uomini sono sensibili al fascino femminile, ma da li a mandare tutto a puttane ce ne passa.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Non fa niente Oscù....Ho già  in mente un altro utente


Ti faccio sapere.


----------



## Lorella (26 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> "più pilu per tutti"


 Uhlalà, quanto sei democratica!!!! Il problema è che in questi casi il pilu non è per tutti......è per pochi eletti!


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Qualche dato statistico...
http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/donn...roma-capitale-delle-scappatelle_2047671.shtml
(poi un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare come mai la percentuale di uomini che tradiscono è superiore a quella delle donne ; cioè, se un uomo tradisce, con chi tradisce ?)


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scommetto che srotolerai un clitorie da almeno venti centimetri.


19, sopra i venti centimetri non si chiama più clitoride.


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualche dato statistico...
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/donn...roma-capitale-delle-scappatelle_2047671.shtml


statistico da un sito di incontri! Poi questi mentre cercano Scarlett Johansson immagino si accontenino d'altro... :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 19, sopra i venti centimetri non si chiama più clitoride.


Esattamente.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pensiamo alla grande, però. Usiamola per fermare le guerre, il terrorismo, per rivoluzionare il mondo. Perchè fermarsi alla carriera? DOMINIAMO IL MONDO!


Organizziamoci!Porto pure la Lisistrata di Aristofane così ripassiamo la teoria....Le fi...femmine al potere


----------



## Lorella (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualche dato statistico...
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/donn...roma-capitale-delle-scappatelle_2047671.shtml
> (poi un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare come mai la percentuale di uomini che tradiscono è superiore a quella delle donne ; cioè, se un uomo tradisce, con chi tradisce ?)


Porca zozza, Jim non puoi umiliarmi così! Barese cornuta, sono proprio una bestia rara!!! Tutelatemi, chiamate il WWF se no mi estinguo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' il buon senso che ci distingue. E' vero che tutti gli uomini sono sensibili al fascino femminile, ma da li a mandare tutto a puttane ce ne passa.


ma infatti il punto è proprio questo

tra l'altro mi dichiaro sensibile al fascino maschile, parimenti


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> dici dici





oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio sapere.


Lecter..!Vedi che diritti col lanciafiamme.Altro che Oscuro....:up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Lecter..!Vedi che diritti col lanciafiamme.Altro che Oscuro....:up:


Complimenti.Io sono incensurato ed una persona pulita....se poi ti piacciono i delinquenti,massoni,e mafiosi...problemi tuoi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma infatti il punto è proprio questo
> 
> tra l'altro mi dichiaro sensibile al fascino maschile, parimenti


Nascondi la cosa benissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti.Io sono incensurato ed una persona pulita....se poi ti piacciono i delinquenti,massoni,e mafiosi...problemi tuoi.


È un mondo difficile Oscù e noi dobbiamo difenderci


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> È un mondo difficile Oscù e noi dobbiamo difenderci


Guarda che quello non fa niente per niente,fate come vi pare...io ancora non ho capito se è in carcere o meno....


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nascondi la cosa benissimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma che c'entra?
...ne APPROFITTAVO per dirlo


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> ...ne APPROFITTAVO per dirlo


Si dicono tante cose....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

ma oscuro e lecter non si vogliono piu bene?


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che quello non fa niente per niente,fate come vi pare...io ancora non ho capito se è in carcere o meno....


Per le "Vagine d'oro" è  obbligo Oscuro....Sennò che club siamo scusa?Fammi sapere se sta in carcere....


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> ma oscuro e lecter non si vogliono piu bene?


Certo.Ma il volersi bene non implica essere falsi no?lecter è uno dall'elevatissimo spessore crimiAnale,precedenti di tutti i tipi,violenze anali,stupri,rapine,omicidi,furti,mi è simpatico certo,ma alla larga.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo.Ma il volersi bene non implica essere falsi no?lecter è uno dall'elevatissimo spessore crimiAnale,precedenti di tutti i tipi,violenze anali,stupri,rapine,omicidi,furti,mi è simpatico certo,ma alla larga.


ahh ok...tutto apposto quindi


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Per le "Vagine d'oro" è  obbligo Oscuro....Sennò che club siamo scusa?Fammi sapere se sta in carcere....


Ti pare facile?sembra abbia avuto accesso al programma dei "pentiti"....e si sia inculato il magistrato di turno donna....guarda lasciamo perdere....!E non ti dico quello che ha combinato in carcere,girava a cazzo duro tutto il giorno,e apriva le celle cor pisello....un animale....!


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pare facile?sembra abbia avuto accesso al programma dei "pentiti"....e si sia inculato il magistrato di turno donna....guarda lasciamo perdere....!E non ti dico quello che ha combinato in carcere,girava a cazzo duro tutto il giorno,e apriva le celle cor pisello....un animale....!


Cavolo!Proprio come piace a me...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Cavolo!Proprio come piace a me...


Sembra che in carcere si sia inculato ogni cosa vivente...pure i topi....


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che in carcere si sia _inculato ogni cosa vivente...pure i topi._...


Vabbè. ...le solite leggende metropolitane.... cmq speriamo che non sia troppo irraggiungibile.Mettici una buona parola tu che gli sei amico.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè. ...le solite leggende metropolitane.... cmq speriamo che non sia troppo irraggiungibile.Mettici una buona parola tu che gli sei amico.


Guarda per noi uomini lecter è irraggiungibile, per voi donne...basta scrivergli, dopo pochi secondi ti ritrovi la sua sinistra presenza alle spalle...e li è un attimo....se ti pieghi è la fine.....riesce a bucare jeans,vestiti,mutande....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè. ...le solite leggende metropolitane.... cmq speriamo che non sia troppo irraggiungibile.Mettici una buona parola tu che gli sei amico.


MA COME IRRAGGIUNGIBILE????
sei una portatrice sana di patata, ogni maschio è creta nelle tua mani, oh!


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda per noi uomini lecter è irraggiungibile, per voi donne...basta scrivergli, dopo pochi secondi ti ritrovi la sua sinistra presenza alle spalle...e li è un attimo....se ti pieghi è la fine.....riesce a bucare jeans,vestiti,mutande....


Ok.È fatta allora.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA COME IRRAGGIUNGIBILE????
> sei una portatrice sana di patata, ogni maschio è creta nelle tua mani, oh!


È vero.Mi ero dimenticata della patata:facepalm:


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica c'è tutta una spiegazione di 10%,aventi diritto, fluidi poco importanti, uomini fatti a loro modo, istinti primordiali etc a spiegazione di teorie ineluttabili a fronte del fatto che tebe vuole vivere i suoi spazi e che diletta non può fare a meno di stare con il marito (che in quanto uomo è sensibile a certi richiami).
> entrambi ne hanno legittima facoltà ma non è che devono convincere gli altri che funzioni così in genere .
> sono due opposti che però hanno in comune la costruzione di limiti e paletti


Verdi finiti. Ti quoto.

Credo si tratti di istinto alla conservazione di quella che consideriamo un'area di comfort, più che una dipendenza.

E' l'istinto all'omeostasi, l'equilibrio, che ogni cambiamento, ogni movimento, mette in pericolo.

Una persona ferma che veda un'altra correre e cerca di convincerla che stare fermi è meglio e una che corre e che invita l'altra a fare lo stesso ..... non si capiranno mai


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Divi*



Divì ha detto:


> Verdi finiti. Ti quoto.
> 
> Credo si tratti di istinto alla conservazione di quella che consideriamo un'area di comfort, più che una dipendenza.
> 
> ...


Anche il non equilibrio è una forma di equilibrio se facente parte della natura della persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche il non equilibrio è una forma di equilibrio se* facente parte della natura della persona*.


Interessante riflessione.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche il non equilibrio è una forma di equilibrio se facente parte della natura della persona.


Non esiste il non equilibrio. Esiste la persona distinta e separata da schemi. Quando poi trovi degli schemi che sono totalmente contrari per ideologia o per altro ancora a quelli propri, si alzano paletti talmente grandi che non si vede oltre il proprio naso.


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche il non equilibrio è una forma di equilibrio se facente parte della natura della persona.


quoto e conosco, purtroppo


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pensiamo alla grande, però. Usiamola per fermare le guerre, il terrorismo, per rivoluzionare il mondo. Perchè fermarsi alla carriera? DOMINIAMO IL MONDO!


La guerra di Lisistrata.....


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche il non equilibrio è una forma di equilibrio se facente parte della natura della persona.


Chiamasi persona IRRISOLTA?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La guerra di Lisistrata.....


NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un cefapenide pure lui.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esiste il non equilibrio. Esiste la persona distinta e separata da schemi. Quando poi trovi degli schemi che sono totalmente contrari per ideologia o per altro ancora a quelli propri, si alzano paletti talmente grandi che non si vede oltre il proprio naso.


Sono stato tre anni con una donna che per equilibrio aveva IL DISEQUILIBRIO.Ho messo i capelli brizzolati e mi si è accorciato il pisello di 2 cm....sono passato a 23cm....ci sono voluti 10 anni...per recuperarli.Vi assicuro un 'esperienza poco piacevole....


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
> Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un cefapenide pure lui.


Voi ci scherzate, ma la patata è davvero una fonte di energia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
> Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un cefapenide pure lui.


Io non ci riescoPoco fa mi son scordata perfino di averla


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma ho inteso Min come una dipendente sana, non pezza diciamo


Si, infatti intendevo questo! lei descrive la dipendenza sana, ma ognuno se la rigira come vuole...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Voi ci scherzate, ma la patata è davvero una fonte di energia.


ma che scherzi? se ne colleghi due con i fili di rame ci puoi attaccare una lampadina. Oh guarda che io li avevo tutti, i manuali della Disney: anche quello di Archimede Pitagorico.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che scherzi? se ne colleghi due con i fili di rame ci puoi attaccare una lampadina. Oh guarda che io li avevo tutti, i manuali della Disney: anche quello di Archimede Pitagorico.


Tutti con sto fotovoltaico...adesso dico a mia moglie che io mi faccio un impianto alternativo con le patate.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scommetto che srotolerai un clitorie da almeno venti centimetri.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me sono il 75%!


Minchia.
Allora vuol dire che attiro solo uomini di un certo tipo.
Ottimo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pensiamo alla grande, però. Usiamola per fermare le guerre, il terrorismo, per rivoluzionare il mondo. Perchè fermarsi alla carriera? DOMINIAMO IL MONDO!


Siiiiii siiiiii!




L armata delle Guest!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
> Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un cefapenide pure lui.


Ma infatti Christian Gray è unnesempio lampante del potere della patata.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pensiamo alla grande, però. Usiamola per fermare le guerre, il terrorismo, per rivoluzionare il mondo. Perchè fermarsi alla carriera? DOMINIAMO IL MONDO!


Ecco brava, altro Madre Teresa di Calcutta...  Eh, se qui c'era ancora il mio Papi Silvy si che si stava bene... che momenti d'oro per le patate... :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Qualche dato statistico...*
> *[url]http://www.tgcom24.mediaset*.it/donne/famiglia/2014/notizia/italia-dei-tradimenti-roma-capitale-delle-scappatelle_2047671.shtml[/URL]
> (poi un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare come mai la percentuale di uomini che tradiscono è superiore a quella delle donne ; cioè, se un uomo tradisce, con chi tradisce ?)


Ora prendere TGCOM24 come dato statistico, lo vedo un pò come prendere ad esempio la Disneyland, ma davvero c'è gente che lo segue e leggendo ci crede? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti pare facile?sembra abbia avuto accesso al programma dei "pentiti"....e si sia inculato il magistrato di turno donna....guarda lasciamo perdere....!E non ti dico quello che ha combinato in carcere,*girava a cazzo duro tutto il giorno,e apriva le celle cor pisello....un animale....!*


ah però.... 

ah, già no, che schifo, sono donna, solo il sesso maschile mostra una sensssssibbbile debolezza per noi femminucce... 



:facepalm:

:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma che scherzi? se ne colleghi due con i fili di rame ci puoi attaccare una lampadina. *Oh guarda che io li avevo tutti, i manuali della Disney: anche quello di Archimede Pitagorico.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

oioi che mi tocca leggè... mi sa che i film alla Pierino e alla Banfi, Playboy e così via hanno rovinato una generazione che non si riprenderà mai! Per fortuna, su questo, i loro figli hanno solo da insegnare ai padri!! 

Io ho un amico che il padre lo considera gay  (visto con i miei occhi), perché non dice a tutte di si, ma è selettivo (e se lo può permettere)... :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oioi che mi tocca leggè... mi sa che i film alla Pierino e alla Banfi, Playboy e così via hanno rovinato una generazione che non si riprenderà mai! Per fortuna, su questo, i loro figli hanno solo da insegnare ai padri!!
> 
> Io ho un amico che il padre lo considera gay (visto con i miei occhi), perché non dice a tutte di si, ma è selettivo (e se lo può permettere)... :unhappy:


guarda che è scienza, mica pizza e fichi


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che è scienza, mica pizza e fichiView attachment 9774


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: muoio due la vendetta... 

ma addirittura ci sono anche gli sconti? Ma non la staremo a svendere un pò troppo? essù rincariamola nessun "penedotato" ci resiste...

E comunque hanno ragione sul potere alla patata, se provo a darti un verde mi dice di "darla un pò a giro"  

noi almeno possiamo, ma pensa a quei poveretti che non possono più dare verdi su tradinet. 
Certo noi la facciamo facile, avendoci il nostro tesoro tra le gambe... 

Infatti porgo le doverose scuse... 



:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Leggendovi mi é venuto In mente che uno dei miei fratelli va solo a prostitute, rifuggendo ogni rapporto normale con le donne.
Lui é stato allevato e cresciuto dalla genitrice, la quale gli ha propinato la solfa che tanto gli uomini sono tutti maiali e le donne delle profittatrici.


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendovi mi é venuto In mente che uno dei miei fratelli va solo a prostitute, rifuggendo ogni rapporto normale con le donne.
> Lui é stato allevato e cresciuto dalla genitrice, la quale gli ha propinato la solfa che tanto gli uomini sono tutti maiali e le donne delle profittatrici.


cazzenger


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

E' vero è scienza!! Leggete qui: http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Potere_della_vagina 

Pussy Power in action!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> cazzenger


Ovviamente lei gli compra i preservativi.
La sicurezza prima di tutto.

Mamma mia che tristezza mi assale pensando a quei due.


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
> Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un cefapenide pure lui.


Esatto! La storia siamo noi. Ma la patata deve essere pelata? Per rincoglionirli meglio?


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Al contrario. Droghiamoli con la patata, così non capiscono più nulla e prendiamo il potere.
> Aristofane non capiva una cippa, del resto era un *cefapenide *pure lui.



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Esatto! La storia siamo noi. Ma la patata deve essere pelata? Per rincoglionirli meglio?


dipende con che target di morto di figa ti relazioni...


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che è scienza, mica pizza e fichiView attachment 9774


Lo dice anche Sheldon in the big bang theory .....


----------



## Divì (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dipende con che target di morto di figa ti relazioni...


Mah, il morto di figa sta a guardà ar capello??? Naaaa!


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mah, il morto di figa sta a guardà ar capello??? Naaaa!


eh dipende se è ad uno stadio avanzato o meno, un pò come le emorroidi!


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendovi mi é venuto In mente che uno dei miei fratelli va solo a prostitute, rifuggendo ogni rapporto normale con le donne.
> Lui é stato allevato e cresciuto dalla genitrice, la quale gli ha propinato la solfa che tanto gli uomini sono tutti maiali e le donne delle profittatrici.


quanti anni ha?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


non ridere, non dobbiamo discriminarli per questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendovi mi é venuto In mente che uno dei miei fratelli va solo a prostitute, rifuggendo ogni rapporto normale con le donne.
> Lui é stato allevato e cresciuto dalla genitrice, la quale gli ha propinato la solfa che tanto gli uomini sono tutti maiali e le donne delle profittatrici.


mannaggia Tebe... mannaggia.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni ha?


Diciamo 40


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

:unhappy:

Tanta tristezza...


Tebe ha detto:


> Diciamo 40


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannaggia Tebe... mannaggia.


Una bella bomba risolverebbe un sacco di cose.
Certe persone meglio piangerle che tenersele. 

E questa frase é di una mia ex suocera. Me la disse dopo il tradimento del figlio nei miei confronti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una bella bomba risolverebbe un sacco di cose.
> Certe persone meglio piangerle che tenersele.
> 
> E questa frase é di una mia ex suocera. Me la disse dopo il tradimento del figlio nei miei confronti.


sono quelle situazioni alle quali pensi e sprofondi per un attimo in una specie di senso di colpa e di incazzatura allo stesso tempo.non mi riguarda/mi riguarda 
pillole d'infelicità


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono quelle situazioni alle quali pensi e sprofondi per un attimo in una specie di senso di colpa e di incazzatura allo stesso tempo.non mi riguarda/mi riguarda
> pillole d'infelicità


Già. 
E penso anche a quanti danni dei genitori riescano a fare con delle "semplici" parole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> E penso anche a quanti danni dei genitori riescano a fare con delle "semplici" parole.


oh beh... di analfabeti emotivi a causa delle regole auree impartite in famiglia ce ne sono tanti. Ci si salva se riesci presto ad avere un vissuto che va in contrasto con quelle parole.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> E penso anche a quanti danni dei genitori riescano a fare con delle "semplici" parole.


però è anche carattere, anche tu sei cresciuta con gli stessi genitori...

o anche io e mia sorella, gli stessi genitori eppure completamente differenti!

i genitori accentuano solo caratteristiche innate, ma nessun genitore potrà mai plasmare un figlio! 

Oppure non mi spiego la mia storia..


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh... di analfabeti emotivi a causa delle regole auree impartite in famiglia ce ne sono tanti. Ci si salva se riesci presto ad avere un vissuto che va in contrasto con quelle parole.


Eh, ma per quello devi avere i controcojoni.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh... di analfabeti emotivi a causa delle regole auree impartite in famiglia ce ne sono tanti. Ci si salva se riesci presto ad avere un vissuto che va in contrasto con quelle parole.


Se riesci a divincolarti si.
Che poi fino ai 14 anni diciamo, abbiamo avuto tutti le stesse regole, che non erano per niente queste. Anzi.
Poi il botto del tradimento, la guerra dei Roses sui figli e le nuove regole impartite dalla genitrice.
Che solo su di lui hanno fatto presa.
Rendendolo di fatto un dissociato. 

Vabbé. 
Chiudiamola qui.
Prima o poi qualcuno sarà sotto un cipresso e i rimanenti cominceranno a respirare.








Con la sfiga che ho, il primo sotto un cipresso sarà mio padre.

Giuro che faccio un ecatombe.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> però è anche carattere, anche tu sei cresciuta con gli stessi genitori...
> 
> o anche io e mia sorella, gli stessi genitori eppure completamente differenti!
> 
> ...


Fino ad un certo punto insieme, poi dopo la separazione no.
Il plagio é cominciato li per lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Eh, ma per quello devi avere i controcojoni.


anche la fortuna di incontrare qualcuno/qualcosa che ti aiuti non guasta. Perchè non ti rendi conto, più che altro. Quello è quanto ti viene propinato per vero, quindi è vero.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche la fortuna di incontrare qualcuno/qualcosa che ti aiuti non guasta. Perchè non ti rendi conto, più che altro. Quello è quanto ti viene propinato per vero, quindi è vero.


Indubbiamente, ma di solito chi riesce a svincolarsi lo fa perché sente che qualcosa stona o non torna.
Altri rimangono succubi a vita, a prescindere da chi hanno accanto (che in genere, dopo un po', leva giustamente le tende).


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> *Indubbiamente, ma di solito chi riesce a svincolarsi lo fa perché sente che qualcosa stona o non torna.*
> Altri rimangono succubi a vita, a prescindere da chi hanno accanto (che in genere, dopo un po', leva giustamente le tende).


:up:


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho letto il necronomicon ma era in arabo e* non c'ho capito un cazzo.*




...manco a dirlo!


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Questo mi interssa davvero Tebe.
> Pensi che non sia oggettivamente riscontrabile che gli uomini siano sensibili alle donne?
> Insomma: agli uomini le donne PIACCIONO, e molto anche.
> O mi sono persa qualcosa?!


Mi spieghi questo post?

Ma per caso sei lesbica? (e non ci sarebbe nulla di male, non inteso come offesa, ma solo come constatazione n.b.)
Cioè non capisco 

_agli uomini le donne PIACCIONO, e molto anche


_ma perché a te gli uomini non piacciono? e molto anche?

Mi sfugge la cosa, davvero non è provocazione, ma solo per capire.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma la generalizzazione sugli uomini non va bene...
> ci sono queste e quelli, ma non sono tutti/e




Uffa Ivan!!
Infatti ho detto "TANTE donne etc. etc.."
Devi applicarti di più!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Generalizzare non vai mai bene.A mio avviso troppi maschi subiscono il fascino delle donne.Intendiamoci anche a me piacciono,ma deve essere uno scambio alla pari*,non esiste che mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa per darti una botta,tienitela, che ne trovo un'altra.*... !Ci sono mamschi che diventano viscidi davanti ad una bella topa,ma tutto sto potere alle donne....mai e poi mai.Sono per la parità nel rispetto della diversità.




Scusa Orsù ma questo è un tipico discorso maschile da bar...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questo post?
> 
> Ma per caso sei lesbica?
> Cioè non capisco
> ...


no tu sei scema totale non leggi una minchia di nulla....
tantomeno diletta....
ma che cazzo di domanda e' : sei lesbica? ad una sposata che a momenti mi si ammazza per le corna del marito...
scema


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no tu sei scema totale non leggi una minchia di nulla....
> tantomeno diletta....
> ma che cazzo di domanda e' : sei lesbica? ad una sposata che a momenti mi si ammazza per le corna del marito...
> scema


si hai ragione, dai non è nulla, tranquilla


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questo post?
> 
> Ma per caso sei lesbica? (e non ci sarebbe nulla di male, non inteso come offesa, ma solo come constatazione n.b.)
> Cioè non capisco
> ...



Figurati, no problem.
Mi sa che è sorto un frainteso, un "misunderstanding" dal termine 'TUTTI' riferito agli uomini.
Non ho mai detto che tutti tradiscono.
Ho detto che:
a tutti piacciono le donne e che, per questo dato di fatto, per tanti (la maggior parte, secondo me) è alquanto difficile dire di NO davanti ad una buona occasione, specialmente se in concomitanza con altri fattori attinenti al quotidiano.
E non ho neanche detto che capitolano tutti davanti ad una buona occasione.
Diciamo che sono messi alla prova, per taluni a dura prova.


P.s.: a me gli uomini piacciono un mucchio, forse sarebbe stato meglio essere lesbica...


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questo post?
> 
> Ma per caso sei lesbica? (e non ci sarebbe nulla di male, non inteso come offesa, ma solo come constatazione n.b.)
> Cioè non capisco
> ...


a me , ad esempio, non piacciono *gli uomini;* me ne è piaciuto qualcuno .


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Figurati, no problem.
> Mi sa che è sorto un frainteso, un "misunderstanding" dal termine 'TUTTI' riferito agli uomini.
> Non ho mai detto che tutti tradiscono.
> Ho detto che:
> ...


Mi sono spiegata male.
A me gli uomini piacciono un casino, proprio a me tutto ciò che fa "maschio" mi manda in estasi. Come presumo molte altre, cioè le donne piacciono agli uomini, come gli uomini piacciono alle donne. 

La mia domanda verte a comprendere:

-perché se un uomo ha davanti una buona occasione, può non resistere, e anzi trovano difficile dire di no(perché agli uomini piacciono tanto le donne-cit);

-e se una donna ha davanti una o più di buone occasioni? Cosa ti fa pensare che le donne siamo diverse? Anche a noi piacciono tanto gli uomini, e perché secondo te siamo più portate a dire di no?


E' questo che mi sfugge, ci piaciamo entrambi, uomini e donne intendo... però da come la metti tu sembra che noi il fascino maschile non lo "subiamo", non so se mi lascio intendere.... Voglio dire, io sono stata in discoteca quando c'era Gabriel Garko, e non mi sembrava che la reazione delle femminucce fosse tanto diversa di quelli dei maschietti quando c'era Belen... 

Non vedo molta differenza, personalmente, e mi incuriosisce il tuo punto di vista!


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me , ad esempio, non piacciono *gli uomini;* me ne è piaciuto qualcuno .


quindi tu pensi come Diletta, che a noi piace qualcuno, mentre ai maschi piacciono tutte?

cioè spero che Diletta non intenda ciò. :unhappy:

boh, sarò io la fortunata che incontra uomini selettivi... sono pochi quelli del "basta che respiri", ma di codesti esemplari ne conosco anche di sembianza femminee , eh!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male.
> A me gli uomini piacciono un casino, proprio a me tutto ciò che fa "maschio" mi manda in estasi. Come presumo molte altre, cioè le donne piacciono agli uomini, come gli uomini piacciono alle donne.
> 
> La mia domanda verte a comprendere:
> ...



Sì, è interessante questo tuo post e mi sta facendo riflettere.
In teoria dovrebbe essere uguale, in effetti.
E' sul piano pratico che vedo le due situazioni differenti.

Ecco, provo ad immaginare me e le mie amiche in discoteca (per esempio), degli uomini ci puntano e ci piacciono.
Non immagino altro...possiamo al limite fantasticarci su, ma rimangono dei bei uomini da guardare e stop. 
Una bevuta magari insieme, non dico due chiacchiere perché impossibile.
Anzi, voglio andare oltre con la scena.
L'uomo mi invita fuori dalla confusione (solitamente guarda caso in macchina) per parlare in pace...io non accetto e sai perché?
Perché so già come presumibilmente andrebbe a finire con lui che ci prova e io che rifiuto. Anche imbarazzante come cosa no? Quindi, meglio evitare subito.
Ecco come andrebbe a finire e non solo per me, garantisco anche per le mie amiche (al 99,9 per cento).

Il fatto è:
perché dovrei fare sesso, o anche solo baciare, uno che non conosco, pur bello e attraente?
Ecco, la cosa mi appare davvero insolita, addirittura non normale.
Ma chi è costui? 
Chi lo conosce?
Anche baciare un uomo presuppone un minimo di confidenza e che confidenza puoi avere in così poco tempo?

Ho sempre pensato che questo fosse il sentire comune delle donne, ma mi fai venire il dubbio (ma mi era già venuto) che sia invece il sentire di una vecchia generazione e che non sia più affatto così.

Ora sono io ad essere curiosa del tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il fatto è:
> perché dovrei fare sesso, o anche solo baciare, uno che non conosco, pur bello e attraente?
> Ecco, la cosa mi appare davvero insolita, addirittura non normale.
> Ma chi è costui?
> ...


Minchia sono anormale!!! 
Quelle belle slinguazzate selvagge da diciottenne in discoteca!!! 
Se i divanetti potessero parlare...
Se le colonne potessero raccontare...
Se i lettini in spiaggia sapessero scrivere...


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia sono anormale!!!
> Quelle belle slinguazzate selvagge da diciottenne in discoteca!!!
> Se i divanetti potessero parlare...
> Se le colonne potessero raccontare...
> Se i lettini in spiaggia sapessero scrivere...



Zoccolandia




:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è interessante questo tuo post e mi sta facendo riflettere.
> In teoria dovrebbe essere uguale, in effetti.
> E' sul piano pratico che vedo le due situazioni differenti.
> 
> ...



Dile,si chiama affinita'mentale oltre indubbiamente ad essere molto attratti.E dipende da caso a caso,esempio a me non era mai successo al primo incontro,non mi era mi venuta voglia.Adesso invece con la donna giusta e'successo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Zoccolandia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval:

Ero giovIne, era Rimini, era agosto...che dovevo fare?! 
Guardavo il tramonto sul mare, mi struggevo per l'amor perduto e mai avuto, mi ammazzavo di gin lemon e limonavo...una cosa come un'altra insomma!


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è interessante questo tuo post e mi sta facendo riflettere.
> In teoria dovrebbe essere uguale, in effetti.
> E' sul piano pratico che vedo le due situazioni differenti.
> 
> ...


A 16 anni mi sarò baciata con millemila sconosciuti.
Potessi, lo farei pure ora che ne ho 50.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dile,si chiama affinita'mentale oltre indubbiamente ad essere molto attratti.E dipende da caso a caso,esempio a me non era mai successo al primo incontro,non mi era mi venuta voglia.Adesso invece con la donna giusta e'successo.


Ohi Gesù...Ci siamo giocati a Lothar:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il fatto è:
> perché dovrei fare sesso, o anche solo baciare, uno che non conosco, pur bello e attraente?
> Ecco, la cosa mi appare davvero insolita, addirittura non normale.
> Ma chi è costui?
> ...


non c'è molto da capire, diletta, è una forma come un'altra di vivere la sessualità, che appartiene sia alle donne che agli uomini.
è il motivo per cui molti, qui, ti dicono che dire "le donne sono così" e "gli uomini sono colà" è troppo semplicistico e riduttivo e non rimanda un'immagine reale delle persone e dei rapporti fra loro.
sicuramente ci rientra un fattore generazionale, ma non stiamo parlando di centenari, ci sono donne di tutte le età che la vivono nello stesso modo.
la promiscuità non è sperimentata solo dagli uomini, non appaga solo loro, non è ricercata solo da loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia sono anormale!!!
> Quelle belle slinguazzate selvagge da diciottenne in discoteca!!!
> Se i divanetti potessero parlare...
> Se le colonne potessero raccontare...
> Se i lettini in spiaggia sapessero scrivere...


se le canadesi non avessero la lampo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il fatto è:
> perché dovrei fare sesso, o anche solo baciare, uno che non conosco, pur bello e attraente?
> Ecco, la cosa mi appare davvero insolita, addirittura non normale.
> Ma chi è costui?
> ...


sì, quella di mia nonna. Ma quanti cazzi di anni hai Diletta? Chi sei? Mosè redivivo?
ma giove pluvio.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non c'è molto da capire, diletta, è una forma come un'altra di vivere la sessualità, che appartiene sia alle donne che agli uomini.
> è il motivo per cui molti, qui, ti dicono che dire "le donne sono così" e "gli uomini sono colà" è troppo semplicistico e riduttivo e non rimanda un'immagine reale delle persone e dei rapporti fra loro.
> sicuramente ci rientra un fattore generazionale, ma non stiamo parlando di centenari,* ci sono donne di tutte le età che la vivono nello stesso modo.*
> la promiscuità non è sperimentata solo dagli uomini, non appaga solo loro, non è ricercata solo da loro.



E allora faccio un giro di telefonate per combinare una serata fra sole donne per confrontarci su queste cose (e poi, se mai, si passa all'azione! ).
No, sul serio, comincio a pensare che facciamo parte di una razza lievemente obsoleta, ma sto parlando di donne tutte sposate, quindi è un altro discorso ancora.
Qui, avanti a tutto c'è il valore della fedeltà.

Ora, provo ad immaginarmi la stessa scena, ma da single, poi ti dico.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, quella di mia nonna. Ma quanti cazzi di anni hai Diletta? Chi sei? Mosè redivivo?
> ma giove pluvio.



Mezza età


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è interessante questo tuo post e mi sta facendo riflettere.
> In teoria dovrebbe essere uguale, in effetti.
> E' sul piano pratico che vedo le due situazioni differenti.
> 
> ...


non so quanti anni abbia tu  ma 
in realtà poteva pure essere peggio ai miei tempi.
anche se rifiuto sia per gli uomini che per  le donne l'attrazione al genere tutto (oddio qualche disperato/a ci sarà , mi auguro sia questione di netta minoranza)


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia sono anormale!!!
> Quelle belle slinguazzate selvagge da diciottenne in discoteca!!!
> Se i divanetti potessero parlare...
> Se le colonne potessero raccontare...
> Se i lettini in spiaggia sapessero scrivere...




...sai che ti dico?
Che hai fatto di molto ma di molto bene.
Tornassi indietro...tanto è uguale, ci si diverte solo di più.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora faccio un giro di telefonate per combinare una serata fra sole donne per confrontarci su queste cose (e poi, se mai, si passa all'azione! ).
> No, sul serio, comincio a pensare che facciamo parte di una razza lievemente obsoleta, ma sto parlando di donne tutte sposate, quindi è un altro discorso ancora.
> Qui, avanti a tutto c'è il valore della fedeltà.
> 
> Ora, provo ad immaginarmi la stessa scena, ma da single, poi ti dico.


presumo che se frequenti delle amiche avrai con loro molti punti in comune, quindi magari nella tua cerchia non ne troverai.
ma appunto, la tua cerchia, come pure la mia, non sono rappresentative di tutta la gamma di possibilità che ci sono.
anche qui, dove ci sono donne che non condividono con te lo stesso background culturale, puoi trovare degli esempi, te lo stiamo dicendo in tante.
io ho avuto molte frequentazioni, brevi, anche brevissime, ero single e trovavo divertente e disimpegnativo avere incontri occasionali, con ragazzi diversi.
tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mezza età


ma tesoro io mica giro con le trecce e i calzettoni. Avrai l'età mia, magariD) un paio d'anni in più.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesoro io mica giro con le trecce e i calzettoni. Avrai l'età mia, magariD) un paio d'anni in più.


Però ti ci vedo in trecce e calzettoni!!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so quanti anni abbia tu  ma
> in realtà poteva pure essere peggio ai miei tempi.
> anche se rifiuto sia per gli uomini che per  le donne *l'attrazione al genere tutto* (oddio qualche disperato/a ci sarà , mi auguro sia questione di netta minoranza)



Sono un po' confusa, ma non credo di aver capito questa tua frase.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesoro io mica giro con le trecce e i calzettoni. Avrai l'età mia, magariD) un paio d'anni in più.



Sì, su per giù.
Mi vedi così diversa da te come forma mentale?


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono un po' confusa, ma non credo di aver capito questa tua frase.


mi piacciono Le donne, amo gli uomini...
che vuol dire?
l'attrazione è per le persone nello specifico, fosse anche per un sorriso, un odore , un gesto


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piacciono Le donne, amo gli uomini...
> che vuol dire?
> l'attrazione è per le persone nello specifico, fosse anche per un sorriso, un odore , un gesto



Ma si parlava di fare qualcosa di fisico con uno appena conosciuto, o quasi.
Sembra cosa normalissima, ma per me normalissima non è.
Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi.


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di fare qualcosa di fisico con uno appena conosciuto, o quasi.
> Sembra cosa normalissima, ma per me normalissima non è.
> Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi.


Ipotizzando di essere single, non ci vedo niente di strano


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

in discoteca o altrove  mi capitava di baciare ragazzi appena conosciuti.con qualcuno pure del petting o che so .
non avrei mai pensato di diventare la santa che sono .
oggi prenderei a sberle chi si permettesse di rivolgermi la parola con troppa confidenza.come si cambia:singleeye:




Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di fare qualcosa di fisico con uno appena conosciuto, o quasi.
> Sembra cosa normalissima, ma per me normalissima non è.
> Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ipotizzando di essere single, non ci vedo niente di strano





Minerva ha detto:


> in discoteca o altrove  mi capitava di baciare ragazzi appena conosciuti.con qualcuno pure del petting o che so .
> non avrei mai pensato di diventare la santa che sono .
> oggi prenderei a sberle chi si permettesse di rivolgermi la parola con troppa confidenza.come si cambia:singleeye:




Cavolo, non sono normale io, mai stata.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in discoteca o altrove mi capitava di baciare ragazzi appena conosciuti.con qualcuno pure del petting o che so .
> non avrei mai pensato di diventare la santa che sono .
> oggi prenderei a sberle chi si permettesse di rivolgermi la parola con troppa confidenza.come si cambia:singleeye:


Ma avevi quindici anni. Su. Racconti di robe che un altro po' sono dell'asilo quando con tutta probabilità tu santa non è che ci sei diventata, ci sei nata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, su per giù.
> Mi vedi così diversa da te come forma mentale?


Molto. Esperienze diverse, il mondo poi è bello così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però ti ci vedo in trecce e calzettoni!!


no dico, hai fantasie erotiche su di me pure tu come JB? ma mi lasciate stare che sono anZiana?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se le canadesi non avessero la lampo...



Che ricordi.......toscana....canadese....campeggio ( ufficiale a casa:carneval.
Lui.
Manuel.





Quando abbiamo finito e siamo usciti dalla canadese é scattato l applauso.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, quella di mia nonna. Ma quanti cazzi di anni hai Diletta? Chi sei? Mosè redivivo?
> ma giove pluvio.


No guarda.
Manco mia nonna.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in discoteca o altrove  mi capitava di baciare ragazzi appena conosciuti.con qualcuno pure *del petting* o che so .
> non avrei mai pensato di diventare la santa che sono .
> oggi prenderei a sberle chi si permettesse di rivolgermi la parola con troppa confidenza.come si cambia:singleeye:



Noo!!
Ti giuro, non ci sarei mai riuscita neanche da ragazza.
Appena conosciuto uno...ma non ci credo!
Prima ci si conosceva e ci si frequentava un po' e poi arrivava anche quello, ma col tempo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noo!!
> Ti giuro, non ci sarei mai riuscita neanche da ragazza.
> Appena conosciuto uno...ma non ci credo!
> Prima ci si conosceva e ci si frequentava un po' e poi arrivava anche quello, ma col tempo.


Quanto tempo?


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

*ma non*

ve la starete mica a raccontare voi ora? 
No, perché davvero, non ci credo mica tanto...
Slinguazzamenti disinvolti, mani che vanno e vengono, con gente appena conosciuta.
Scommetto che Circe (scusa se ti tiro in ballo) la pensa più o meno come me (e ha fatto come me) e chissà quante altre, solo che forse ora non sono collegate.

P.s. cerco proseliti, se non si era capito!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quanto tempo?


e quanto tempo.
Dipende...non c'era una regola matematica, diciamo dopo un paio di incontri, facciamo anche tre o quattro, per i baci.
Poi, piano piano, prima uno sfioramento poi un altro.
Ma ovviamente quello era il tuo (generico) ragazzo e per lui la sua ragazza, poi poteva durare come no.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *ve la starete mica a raccontare voi ora?*
> No, perché davvero, non ci credo mica tanto...
> Slinguazzamenti disinvolti, mani che vanno e vengono, con gente appena conosciuta.
> Scommetto che Circe (scusa se ti tiro in ballo) la pensa più o meno come me (e ha fatto come me) e chissà quante altre, solo che forse ora non sono collegate.
> ...


no, dile, davvero.
da ragazza ho sperimentato parecchio senza vergogna, anche perchè ero un pochino allo sbando non avendo una famiglia che si occupasse davvero di me come posso fare io ora con mia figlia.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta lo hai mai succhiato IL CAZZO?


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me , ad esempio, non piacciono *gli uomini;* me ne è piaciuto qualcuno .


:up: A me pure.
qualcuno pochi.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

:rotfl:





Diletta ha detto:


> E allora faccio un giro di telefonate per combinare una serata fra sole donne per confrontarci su queste cose (e poi, se mai, si passa all'azione! ).
> No, sul serio, comincio a pensare che facciamo parte di una razza lievemente obsoleta, ma sto parlando di donne tutte sposate, quindi è un altro discorso ancora.
> Qui, avanti a tutto c'è il valore della fedeltà.
> 
> Ora, provo ad immaginarmi la stessa scena, ma da single, poi ti dico.


comunque diletta, non è questione solo
di uomini o donne, come la metti tu ma,
principalmente di persone.
perche anche, e sottolineo anche,
ammettessimo che l'istinto sessuale nel maschio
e' , in media, più' forte ( ma io direi solo più frequente,
mentre nella donna più intenso)
in ogni caso non siamo animali,
ma dotati di sentimenti.


----------



## Uhlalá (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cavolo, non sono normale io, mai stata.


boh, io sta roba qui, delle pomiciate selvagge in discoteca l'ho fatta un mucchio di volte...ma prima dei 20 anni...


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ve la starete mica a raccontare voi ora?
> No, perché davvero, non ci credo mica tanto...
> Slinguazzamenti disinvolti, mani che vanno e vengono, con gente appena conosciuta.
> Scommetto che Circe (scusa se ti tiro in ballo) la pensa più o meno come me (e ha fatto come me) e chissà quante altre, solo che forse ora non sono collegate.
> ...


,ehm, diletta, sono cose più che normali.
io preferisco di molto il sesso con una
persona che mi piace davvero.
Tuttavia ho sperimentato molto,
infatti ero single, nessuno mi piaceva abbastanza,
non approfondivo la conoscenza dopo averci
magari avuto qualche rapporto.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta lo hai mai succhiato IL CAZZO?


cosa c'entra?
l'avrebbe comunque fatto
solo col marito, no?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e quanto tempo.
> Dipende...non c'era una regola matematica, diciamo dopo un paio di incontri, facciamo anche tre o quattro, per i baci.
> Poi, piano piano, prima uno sfioramento poi un altro.
> Ma ovviamente quello era il tuo (generico) ragazzo e per lui la sua ragazza, poi poteva durare come no.


Dopo quattro incontri io ero già al Porno .


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di fare qualcosa di fisico con uno appena conosciuto, o quasi.
> Sembra cosa normalissima, ma per me normalissima non è.
> Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi.


e va be' che cosa è la normalità?



Dalida ha detto:


> non c'è molto da capire, diletta, è una forma come un'altra di vivere la sessualità, che appartiene sia alle donne che agli uomini.
> è il motivo per cui molti, qui, ti dicono che dire "le donne sono così" e "gli uomini sono colà" è troppo semplicistico e riduttivo e non rimanda un'immagine reale delle persone e dei rapporti fra loro.
> sicuramente ci rientra un fattore generazionale, ma non stiamo parlando di centenari, ci sono donne di tutte le età che la vivono nello stesso modo.
> la promiscuità non è sperimentata solo dagli uomini, non appaga solo loro, non è ricercata solo da loro.


ecco, condivido la risposta di dalida.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> boh, io sta roba qui, delle pomiciate selvagge in discoteca l'ho fatta un mucchio di volte...ma prima dei 20 anni...


Pure io. A venti scopavo come una riccia.
E notare che la verginità l ho persa quasi a venti.:unhappy:

A casa mia erano preoccupati che non fossi normale.
Poi si sono rilassati, quando ho comunicato a cena che avevo trovato il tipo giusto e sarei andata a farmi prescriv ere la pillola.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noo!!
> Ti giuro, non ci sarei mai riuscita neanche da ragazza.
> Appena conosciuto uno...ma non ci credo!
> Prima ci si conosceva e ci si frequentava un po' e poi arrivava anche quello, ma col tempo.


bo, quanti anni hai?
ma forse lo spartiacque e' il 68 .


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e quanto tempo.
> Dipende...non c'era una regola matematica, diciamo dopo un paio di incontri, facciamo anche tre o quattro, per i baci.
> Poi, piano piano, prima uno sfioramento poi un altro.
> Ma ovviamente quello era il tuo (generico) ragazzo e per lui la sua ragazza, poi poteva durare come no.


Ma questo tipo alle scuole medie...
dopo tre incontri in corridoio all'intervallo....


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

io l'ho già detto, mi sono liberata della verginità a 16 anni con un uomo di trenta ,sciupafemmine dando da intendere che l'avevo già fatto.facevo la spavalda e mi divertivo a provocare .
gonne cortissime e magliette senza reggiseno

però se ci provava qualche cretino sul lavoro avevo già imparato ad innalzare la barriera di ghiaccio.





Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io. A venti scopavo come una riccia.
> E notare che la verginità l ho persa quasi a venti.:unhappy:
> 
> A casa mia erano preoccupati che non fossi normale.
> Poi si sono rilassati, quando ho comunicato a cena che avevo trovato il tipo giusto e sarei andata a farmi prescriv ere la pillola.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io l'ho già detto, mi sono liberata della verginità a 16 anni con un uomo di trenta ,sciupafemmine dando da intendere che l'avevo già fatto.facevo la spavalda e mi divertivo a provocare .
> gonne cortissime e magliette senza reggiseno
> 
> però se ci provava qualche cretino sul lavoro avevo già imparato ad innalzare la barriera di ghiaccio.


Io sinceramente non ho mai fatto la spavalda e nemmeno la provocatrice. 



Sono sempre stata sessualmente piuttosto kreti.
:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non ho mai fatto la spavalda e nemmeno la provocatrice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che robe bizzarre


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che robe bizzarre


Peró sempre stata civetta.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa c'entra?
> l'avrebbe comunque fatto
> solo col marito, no?


...


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Io invece ero scema e scema sono rimasta yeahhhhh


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non ho mai fatto la spavalda e nemmeno la provocatrice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me sta roba che dai sedici ai venti chissà quali cazzo di esperienze ha fatto sta minchiona mi fa davvero sganasciare dalla risa. E' EFFETTIVAMENTE raccontarsela, Diletta per una volta in vita sua sbagliando ci ha azzeccato almeno su UNA persona del mucchio. Mannaggia la puttana eva. Scusa Minni non sparire un'altra volta, non sono brutto come mi dipingo. Però CAZZO, oh: Cinquant'anni, di cui TRENT'ANNI attaccata ai pantaloni di un uomo e degli altri venti quindici da bambina/adolescente con le bambole ed i restanti cinque da giovinetta che chissà quale esperianza maiala e trasgressivissima avrà mai potuto fare per i vicoli di Genova se non quella d'essere presa per un puttanone, eventualmente. Capirai. Poi è diventata madre coraggio che se l'unica figlia si spezza un'unghia si strappa i capelli. Ma vaffanculo, dai. Trasgressiva. Sta quasi come Diletta se non per, forse, un pompino in più. Ah no, petting, che pompino è volgaVe.


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io. A venti scopavo come una riccia.
> E notare che la verginità l ho *persa quasi a venti*.:unhappy:
> 
> A casa mia erano preoccupati che non fossi normale.
> Poi si sono rilassati, quando ho comunicato a cena che avevo trovato il tipo giusto e sarei andata a farmi prescriv ere la pillola.


io pure!! mancavano pochi giorni al mio 20esimo compleanno!!!
e da allora...non ho smesso più!!!
ahahahhahah
il max di tempo che è passato senza, in astinenza....boh...saranno stati...ci devo pensare...ma secondo me ad uno o due mesi non ci arrivo...massimo due ma ad esagerare. 

Paradossalmente ero più pudica e 'bacchettona' da adolescente (mai limonato a 16 anni in disco!) che dopo (a 14 anni già rompevo le palle a mia sorella, più grande, se faceva la 'scemetta' con qualcuno!!)
me lo sono scelto accuratamente il primo, ci ho messo un po' a fidarmi e trovare colui che mi ispirasse fiducia, sicurezza, affidabilità...che mi piacesse e al quale piacevo...ci sono uscita un po' di mesi prima di farlo...e così è stato...molto bello. 6 anni più grande di me...e lho frequentato per quasi 7 anni (tradito dopo 5...con storie mie parallele...con 3 uomini diversi)...
Praticamente poi...ho recuperato tutti il pregresso 
diesel


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece ero scema e scema sono rimasta yeahhhhh


Siamo anime gemelle:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque due post in due 3d dove JB sembra sympathetic con due donne che è solito bastonare mi fa tanta paura... che stia arrivando Armaggedon,[emoji12] [emoji12]?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece ero scema e scema sono rimasta yeahhhhh


Cioè non hai fatto un sano zoccolamento giovanile?


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró sempre stata civetta.


no, quello l'ho sempre detestato.


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè non hai fatto un sano zoccolamento giovanile?


Troppo scema per fare la zoccola[emoji2] ero più una preda che altro. Trofeo dei più intraprendenti. Mai avessi capito una mazza... ancora adesso ogni tanto casco dalle nuvole


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me sta roba che dai sedici ai venti chissà quali cazzo di esperienze ha fatto sta minchiona mi fa davvero sganasciare dalla risa. E' EFFETTIVAMENTE raccontarsela, Diletta per una volta in vita sua sbagliando ci ha azzeccato almeno su UNA persona del mucchio. Mannaggia la puttana eva. Scusa Minni non sparire un'altra volta, non sono brutto come mi dipingo. Però CAZZO, oh: Cinquant'anni, di cui TRENT'ANNI attaccata ai pantaloni di un uomo e degli altri venti quindici da bambina/adolescente con le bambole ed i restanti cinque da giovinetta che chissà quale esperianza maiala e trasgressivissima avrà mai potuto fare per i vicoli di Genova se non quella d'essere presa per un puttanone, eventualmente. Capirai. Poi è diventata madre coraggio che se l'unica figlia si spezza un'unghia si strappa i capelli. Ma vaffanculo, dai. Trasgressiva. Sta quasi come Diletta se non per, forse, un pompino in più. Ah no, petting, che pompino è volgaVe.


Io credo anche, nel senso che ne sono convinta perché sperimentato su me stessa, che i primi anni di sesso, sono stati pure i "peggiori".
Perché era sperimentazione, mi dovevo conoscere e capire il mio corpo e il mio ritmo sessuale.
Ciò che mi piaceva e ciò che invece no.
Sono stata con uomini diversi e ognuno di loro, diciamo nei primi anni di sesso, mi ha insegnato e fatto scoprire cose diverse.
Ma Il vero sparti acque c è stato per me intorno ai 27, 28 anni.
Ero più matura e le cose le vedevo e sentivo diverse.
Ed è da li che ho cominciato davvero a divertirmi.
Perché c era maturità ed esperienza.


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

ma comunque, a me la cosa che colpisce, Diletta, non è tanto che la trombata occasionale non sia nelle tue corde (non è obbligatorio, eh!) ma che ti faccia così tanto strano che possa essere nelle corde degli altri (delle altre, anzi) , che ti sembri incredibile... questo mi colpisce. perché con persone diverse da te avrai avuto occasione di parlare, no? per dire delle mie due sorelle una da ragazza era un po' zoccola, l'altra praticamente una suora (semplifico ) però erano consapevoli dei diversi modi e mondi, mi pare. no?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io pure!! mancavano pochi giorni al mio 20esimo compleanno!!!
> e da allora...non ho smesso più!!!
> ahahahhahah
> il max di tempo che è passato senza, in astinenza....boh...saranno stati...ci devo pensare...ma secondo me ad uno o due mesi non ci arrivo...massimo due ma ad esagerare.
> ...


Io invece avevo periodi anche molto lunghi senza sesso.
Una volta quasi un anno.
Ricordo che mio padre, una mattina entrando in bagno mentre facevo la doccia, mi chiese qualcosa, io risposi come un cane, mi guardò attraverso il vetro e disse.
-Tebe, quanto è che non scopi?-
Feci due calcoli e risposi
-Decisamente troppo-

E chiamai  un amico.
A metà notte mi disse che se gli avessi messo ancora una mano addosso mi avrebbe strangolata dove ero.
:unhappy:

Ci rimasi malissimo.

Due settimane dopo portò un amico.
:mexican:


(Non è vera dell amico ma ho una reputazione da difendere)


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello l'ho sempre detestato.


Capisco.
Come a me facevano ridere (non detestavo però) quelle spavalde e trasgressive.


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece avevo periodi anche molto lunghi senza sesso.
> Una volta quasi un anno.
> Ricordo che mio padre, una mattina entrando in bagno mentre facevo la doccia, mi chiese qualcosa, io risposi come un cane, mi guardò attraverso il vetro e disse.
> -Tebe, quanto è che non scopi?-
> ...


Ahahah
Mitica!!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Come a me facevano ridere (non detestavo però) quelle spavalde e trasgressive.


avevi ragione


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Io non ero aggressiva/trasgressiva, ero pure fim troppo timida, mi vergognavo di qualsiasi cosa, la mia verginità è stata intonsa fino ai 20 circa ed evito di raccontare il film splatter della perdita...però cazzarola...a 17/18 anni quando è capitato di zoccoleggiare un po' in disco l'ho fatto...e che sarà mai!! 
Lingue che volavano, mani che si infilavano ovunque, tette che scappavano casualmente dai reggiseni...bel periodo!!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ero aggressiva/trasgressiva, ero pure fim troppo timida, mi vergognavo di qualsiasi cosa, la mia verginità è stata intonsa fino ai 20 circa ed evito di raccontare il film splatter della perdita...però cazzarola...a 17/18 anni quando è capitato di zoccoleggiare un po' in disco l'ho fatto...e che sarà mai!!
> Lingue che volavano, mani che si infilavano ovunque, tette che scappavano casualmente dai reggiseni...bel periodo!!


Chissà perché a me le tette non scappavano dal reggiseno....


Ah già. Che cretina.
Non portavo reggiseno.


Nemmeno ora in effetti.


La fortuna di avere tette adolescenziali e di non essere una malformata toracica. Ovvio.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chissà perché a me le tette non scappavano dal reggiseno....
> 
> 
> Ah già. Che cretina.
> ...


Non lo portavo nemmeno io...   
Ahhhhhh la gravità!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo anche, nel senso che ne sono convinta perché sperimentato su me stessa, che i primi anni di sesso, sono stati pure i "peggiori".
> Perché era sperimentazione, mi dovevo conoscere e capire il mio corpo e il mio ritmo sessuale.
> Ciò che mi piaceva e ciò che invece no.
> Sono stata con uomini diversi e ognuno di loro, diciamo nei primi anni di sesso, mi ha insegnato e fatto scoprire cose diverse.
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo ed il punto è proprio quello: dai quindici ai vent'anni non hai, di media, sperimentato proprio un cazzo. Almeno con cognizione. Difficile che uno abbia conosciuto uomini (o anche donne) in quell'età. Conosciuto dico in maniera compiuta, non solo ormoni che volano. Ed è per questo che raccontarsela che a vent'anni ho fatto questo e quello è un po' come quando ti danno del ciuccio perchè non sei arrivato manco alla terza media e tu rispondi che all'asilo però eri bravissimo e spaccavi tutto (letteralmente).


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo portavo nemmeno io...
> Ahhhhhh la gravità!


La gravità vi è nemica.
:rock:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo ed il punto è proprio quello: dai quindici ai vent'anni non hai, di media, sperimentato proprio un cazzo. Almeno con cognizione. Difficile che uno abbia conosciuto uomini (o anche donne) in quell'età. Conosciuto dico in maniera compiuta, non solo ormoni che volano. Ed è per questo che raccontarsela che a vent'anni ho fatto questo e quello è un po' come quando ti danno del ciuccio perchè non sei arrivato manco alla terza media e tu rispondi che all'asilo però eri bravissimo e spaccavi tutto (letteralmente).


:scared:


Sei. Molto. D accordo?

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *ve la starete mica a raccontare voi ora?*
> No, perché davvero, non ci credo mica tanto...
> Slinguazzamenti disinvolti, mani che vanno e vengono, con gente appena conosciuta.
> Scommetto che Circe (scusa se ti tiro in ballo) la pensa più o meno come me (e ha fatto come me) e chissà quante altre, solo che forse ora non sono collegate.
> ...


vabbé, dai dilé, ciao.
mi pare che tu creda solo a quello cui vuoi credere.
non mi metto a snocciolare numeri ed età che mi pare un po' una cosa vanagloriosa e la prima cosa che impari è che il sesso lo trovi dove e quando vuoi, ti dico solo che sono stata quasi sempre single e che problemi non me ne sono fatta mai, poiché piaceva a me, anche cambiarli subito e sfancularli.
ci sono persone che vivono così, fuori dalle mura della tua casa.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo ed il punto è proprio quello: *dai quindici ai vent'anni non hai, di media, sperimentato proprio un cazzo. Almeno con cognizione.* Difficile che uno abbia conosciuto uomini (o anche donne) in quell'età. Conosciuto dico in maniera compiuta, non solo ormoni che volano. Ed è per questo che raccontarsela che a vent'anni ho fatto questo e quello è un po' come quando ti danno del ciuccio perchè non sei arrivato manco alla terza media e tu rispondi che all'asilo però eri bravissimo e spaccavi tutto (letteralmente).


quoto.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma comunque, a me la cosa che colpisce, Diletta, non è tanto che la trombata occasionale non sia nelle tue corde (non è obbligatorio, eh!) ma che ti faccia così tanto strano che possa essere nelle corde degli altri (delle altre, anzi) , che ti sembri incredibile... questo mi colpisce. perché con persone diverse da te avrai avuto occasione di parlare, no? per dire delle mie due sorelle una da ragazza era un po' zoccola, l'altra praticamente una suora (semplifico ) però erano consapevoli dei diversi modi e mondi, mi pare. no?



Io credo invece di capirla, Diletta ha avuto solo su marito, diventa difficile pensare che una baci e si faccia palpare da uno sconosciuto.

Io ad esempio non ci riuscirei proprio, ne ci sono mai riuscita, unica eccezione ma non ci siamo baciati subito,  il mio primo amore dove uno sguardo ci ha fulminato,  ma non baciati subito.  Storia durata due anni e finita per altri motivi, ma con lui e' stato vero amore.

Che possa succede invece lo leggo ma non capisco come uno/una riesca a trarre piacere da uno sconosciuto sapendo che manco lo rivedra'.

Non esiste che uno mi baci e peggio mi infili le mani dove vuole  e manco so chi e' brbrbrbrb

Poi ho pure io tre figlie una completamente diversa dall'altra e una non credo si sia fatta tanti scrupoli 'prima'. 

Ora convive ma dubito duri.  

Secondo me e' piu' felice la sorella molto molto riservata, che anche quando prova interesse aspetta mesi prima di dare il primo bacio.

Oggi e' felice, molto felice.  

Poi  andra' come andra' ma non sperimenta.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io pure!! mancavano pochi giorni al mio 20esimo compleanno!!!
> e da allora...non ho smesso più!!!
> ahahahhahah
> *il max di tempo che è passato senza, in astinenza....boh...saranno stati...ci devo pensare...ma secondo me ad uno o due mesi non ci arrivo...massimo due ma ad esagerare.
> ...


ehm traccia, una domanda,
ma dove trovi tutti 'sti uomini che 
ti fanno sesso?


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ehm traccia, una domanda,
> ma dove trovi tutti 'sti uomini che
> ti fanno sesso?


horny, eddai.
dovunque.
soprattutto se non è che vai cercando il principe azzurro, l'amore della vita ecc.
incontri uno che ti piace e basta, ci vai. perché niente, se proprio vuoi fare sesso il problema non è certo dove lo trovi. dovunque, appunto.
almeno io, poi traccia non so.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io credo invece di capirla, Diletta ha avuto solo su marito, diventa difficile pensare che una baci e si faccia palpare da uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Io ad esempio non ci riuscirei proprio, ne ci sono mai riuscita, unica eccezione ma non ci siamo baciati subito,  il mio primo amore dove uno sguardo ci ha fulminato,  ma non baciati subito.  Storia durata due anni e finita per altri motivi, ma con lui e' stato vero amore.
> 
> ...


si ma dai, diletta si esprime come una bambina del 1800.
pare appena uscita dal bosco della bella addormentata.
le compagne di mio figlio sono
più sveglie di lei.
non è che uno decida di sperimentare.
si assecondano gli eventi,
a me gli uomini piacciono, non tutti ,
ma nel senso che sono decisamente etero 
(fantastica a parte, naturalmente),
e mi hanno sempre cercata molto,
per il sesso.
con uno che non conosci c'è la curiosità,
per me anche della sua sfera sessuale.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> horny, eddai.
> dovunque.
> soprattutto se non è che vai cercando il principe azzurro, l'amore della vita ecc.
> incontri uno che ti piace e basta, ci vai. perché niente, se proprio vuoi fare sesso il problema non è certo dove lo trovi. dovunque, appunto.
> almeno io, poi traccia non so.



Devo essermi  persa qualcosa.  Tu non con vivi o quasi????


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> horny, eddai.
> dovunque.
> soprattutto se non è che vai cercando il principe azzurro, l'amore della vita ecc.
> incontri uno che ti piace e basta, ci vai. perché niente, se proprio vuoi fare sesso il problema non è certo dove lo trovi. dovunque, appunto.
> almeno io, poi traccia non so.


ma ovunque (per ora) trovo quelli
a cui ispiro sesso io.
non il viceversa.


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io credo invece di capirla, Diletta ha avuto solo su marito, diventa difficile pensare che una baci e si faccia palpare da uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Io ad esempio non ci riuscirei proprio, ne ci sono mai riuscita, unica eccezione ma non ci siamo baciati subito,  il mio primo amore dove uno sguardo ci ha fulminato,  ma non baciati subito.  Storia durata due anni e finita per altri motivi, ma con lui e' stato vero amore.
> 
> Che possa succede invece lo leggo ma non capisco come uno/una riesca a trarre piacere da uno sconosciuto sapendo che manco lo rivedra'.


sì, ma tu sai che ci sono persone che vivono diversamente da te queste cose anche se non le capisci, no? non ti immedesimi, ma sai che ci sono. per dire, manco io comprendo come si posso preferire il sesso con una donna a quello con un uomo, però so che per la maggioranza degli altri uomini è così


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

ma poi forse sto dicendo solo cazzate. ho nina simone che mi urla nelle recchie non è che si può pretendere :singleeye:


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo essermi  persa qualcosa.  Tu non con vivi o quasi????


quasi.
ho un fidanzato al quale sono fedele, non ho mai cercato altre storie.
noi siamo insieme da due anni e mezzo e prima di lui sono quasi sempre stata single.
non volevo fidanzati, quindi avevo storie occasionali e niente, le trovavo con facilità.


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ehm traccia, una domanda,
> ma dove trovi tutti 'sti uomini che
> ti fanno sesso?


Guarda, è semplice da spiegare.... tante storie lunghe (quindi compagno fisso) più amanti-caronte... Ossia subentrava il nuovo rapporto ufficiale dall'amante precedente...per cui sempre in sovrapposizione... Ecco perché pochi momenti di magra.

Poi è capitato anche un buon periodo di "singletudine" (4anni) in cui ho voluto staccare e stare un po x conto mio, ma pure li, il trombamico speciale compagno di merende c'è sempre stato... È una garanzia. Sai quello con cui il sex è divino ma siete troppo incompatibili caratterialmente x stare assieme? Ecco.

Tutto qui..


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si ma dai, diletta si esprime come una bambina del 1800.
> pare appena uscita dal bosco della bella addormentata.
> le compagne di mio figlio sono
> più sveglie di lei.
> ...


Se una si fidanza presto, come lei, ed e' sempre stata fedele e felice, credendo di essere ricambiata, e' normale non abbia mai sperimentato altri ne sentito il desiderio.  

Sarei stata come lei se con il mio primo amore non fosse finita.

Io comunque ho avuto pochi uomini e scartato tantissime occasioni, non fanno per me.

Sto bene se conosco profondamente il mio uomo.  NON mi interessa proprio essere cercata per il sesso. 

Preferisco infatti sempre mio marito, molta molta confidenza.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quasi.
> ho un fidanzato al quale sono fedele, non ho mai cercato altre storie.
> noi siamo insieme da due anni e mezzo e prima di lui sono quasi sempre stata single.
> non volevo fidanzati, quindi avevo storie occasionali e niente, le trovavo con facilità.



SCUSA, ho confuso te con traccia e mi suonava strana la storia di tanti uomini e sesso.  :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2015)

Per chiudere in bellezza. Mio figkio a 17 anni ha baciato più persone di me 
Sono cose che fanno pensare.....a quanto siamo diversi.

Io credo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e vive il sesso a modo suo. Io per certi versi capisco Diletta in quello che sente ma non capisco il rifiuto ad accettare che esistono altri modi di vivere. Puoi non concordare ma non accettarlo e generalizzare é sciocco secobdo me.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiudere in bellezza. Mio figkio a 17 anni ha baciato più persone di me
> Sono cose che fanno pensare.....a quanto siamo diversi.
> 
> *Io credo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e vive il sesso a modo suo. Io per certi versi capisco Diletta in quello che sente ma non capisco il rifiuto ad accettare che esistono altri modi di vivere. Puoi non concordare ma non accettarlo e generalizzare é sciocco secobdo me.*


Quotissimo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiudere in bellezza. Mio figkio a 17 anni ha baciato più persone di me
> Sono cose che fanno pensare.....a quanto siamo diversi.
> 
> Io credo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e vive il sesso a modo suo. Io per certi versi capisco Diletta in quello che sente ma non capisco il rifiuto ad accettare che esistono altri modi di vivere. *Puoi non concordare ma non accettarlo e generalizzare é sciocco secobdo me.*


Che poi è quello che colpisce.
Il netto rifiuto che esista altro all'infuori di sè...e così si spiega anche il perchè abbia una certa idea di tutti gli uomini.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se una si fidanza presto, come lei, ed e' sempre stata fedele e felice, credendo di essere ricambiata, e' normale non abbia mai sperimentato altri ne sentito il desiderio.
> 
> Sarei stata come lei se con il mio primo amore non fosse finita.
> 
> ...


a me neppure.
infatti sono stata sola,
e assolutamente senza sesso,
per anni.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Guarda, è semplice da spiegare.... tante storie lunghe (quindi compagno fisso) più amanti-caronte... Ossia subentrava il nuovo rapporto ufficiale dall'amante precedente...per cui sempre in sovrapposizione... Ecco perché pochi momenti di magra.
> 
> Poi è capitato anche un buon periodo di "singletudine" (4anni) in cui ho voluto staccare e stare un po x conto mio, ma pure li, il trombamico speciale compagno di merende c'è sempre stato... È una garanzia. *Sai quello con cui il sex è divino ma siete troppo incompatibili caratterialmente x stare assieme?* Ecco.
> 
> Tutto qui..


no, mai provato.
capisco che altri sono diversi.
ma no, sesso divino con individuo
caratterialmente incompatibile no.
io sono lenta in tutto.
nel creare l'intimità poi...per me
è un passo mooooolto complesso.
anzi, il sesso è un indicatore, 
della compatibilità caratteriale.
non a caso con il secondo ex marito
è sempre andato malissimo quel lato...
e infatti siamo letteralmente incompatibili,
caratterialmente.


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, mai provato.
> capisco che altri sono diversi.
> ma no, sesso divino con individuo
> caratterialmente incompatibile no.
> ...


Dai...vedi? Bello confrontarsi.
Pensavo invece che fosse una cosa che avessero provato più o meno tutti...

Io l'ho scoperto con il tempo che eravamo incompatibili , con lui da subito ci fu attrazione immediata! (Fidanzati entrambi) 
Passò un anno di amicizia (eravamo colleghi) prima di arrivare all'inevitabile. Da amici eravamo perfetti, complici, simili, affiatati. Poi quella notte successe finalmente ciò che volevamo fare fin dalla prima stretta di mano (ce lo siamo detti, era reciproco) e da amanti anche funzionò... Provammo a stare assieme e fu un disastro totale!!! Ma il sesso, quello, sempre sublime, il collante. Decisi di starmene da sola e staccare da tutto ma lui continuo ad essere in quegli anni la mia piacevole sublime evasione.
Questa la mia esperienza...non lho scoperto da subito che caratterialmente non riuscivamo ad andare d'accordo e stare bene (la guerra dei roses la chiamavamo! apici assurdi di incompatibilità!) è stata una sorpresa anche per noi. E quindi ci siamo tenuti per un po' l'unica cosa che funzionava tra noi...


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io credo invece di capirla, Diletta ha avuto solo su marito, diventa difficile pensare che una baci e si faccia palpare da uno sconosciuto.
> 
> *Io ad esempio non ci riuscirei proprio, ne ci sono mai riuscita*, unica eccezione ma non ci siamo baciati subito,  il mio primo amore dove uno sguardo ci ha fulminato,  ma non baciati subito.  Storia durata due anni e finita per altri motivi, ma con lui e' stato vero amore.
> 
> ...



Che sollievo Disi che mi hai dato!
Ero davvero turbata nel pensare di essere un caso isolato.
Grazie, grazie davvero. 
Anche a tua figlia, anche lei affine a me, eppure lei è di questa generazione!
Stupendo!


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che sollievo Disi che mi hai dato!
> Ero davvero turbata nel pensare di essere un caso isolato.
> Grazie, grazie davvero.
> Anche a tua figlia, anche lei affine a me, eppure lei è di questa generazione!
> Stupendo!



Si, e' di questa generazione e selettiva. :up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiudere in bellezza. Mio figkio a 17 anni ha baciato più persone di me
> Sono cose che fanno pensare.....a quanto siamo diversi.
> 
> Io credo che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e vive il sesso a modo suo. Io per certi versi capisco Diletta in quello che sente ma* non capisco il rifiuto ad accettare che esistono altri modi di vivere. *Puoi non concordare ma non accettarlo e generalizzare é sciocco secobdo me.





Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi è quello che colpisce.
> *Il netto rifiuto che esista altro all'infuori di sè.*..e così si spiega anche il perchè abbia una certa idea di tutti gli uomini.



Ragazze, non è che lo rifiuto.
So bene che esiste questo modo di vivere la sessualità, non vivo mica sulla luna!
(Che poi, se per assurdo, non l'avessi saputo state certe che ci hanno pensato le utenti a erudirmi... )
Mi è piaciuto confrontarmi, tutto qui.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, dai dilé, ciao.
> mi pare che tu creda solo a quello cui vuoi credere.
> non mi metto a snocciolare numeri ed età che mi pare un po' una cosa vanagloriosa e* la prima cosa che impari è che il sesso lo trovi dove e quando vuoi*, ti dico solo che sono stata quasi sempre single e che problemi non me ne sono fatta mai, poiché piaceva a me, anche cambiarli subito e sfancularli.
> ci sono persone che vivono così, fuori dalle mura della tua casa.



...e che vado dicendo io?
Che di uomini se ne trovano sempre e dovunque.
Sempre saputo e sempre verificato.
Insomma, lo vedi che, gira e rigira, devi dare ragione a me.


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragazze, non è che lo rifiuto.
> *So bene *che esiste questo modo di vivere la sessualità, non vivo mica sulla luna!
> .


ma veramente due pagine fa sembrava che te ne stupissi  mi cambi le carte in tavola


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma veramente due pagine fa sembrava che te ne stupissi  mi cambi le carte in tavola



Uffa, come mai non mi capite...mi spiego così male?
Non mi stupisco che lo facciano, mi stupisco di *come ci riescano.*

Capito mi hai?!


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Uffa, come mai non mi capite...mi spiego così male?
> Non mi stupisco che lo facciano, mi stupisco di *come ci riescano.*
> 
> Capito mi hai?!


Ci riescono quelle che hanno un'idea di sessualità diversa dalla tua.
Ci riescono quelle che hanno un certo tipo di curiosità.
Ci riescono quelle che decidono di sbagliare eventualmente per imparare.

Non ci vuole Einstein per lasciarsi andare con uno sconosciuto, di norma è un discorso molto egoistico e di "divertimento" personale, che poi una decida di non farlo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> horny, eddai.
> *dovunque.*
> soprattutto se non è che vai cercando il principe azzurro, l'amore della vita ecc.
> incontri uno che ti piace e basta, ci vai. perché niente, se proprio vuoi fare sesso il problema non è certo dove lo trovi. *dovunque, appunto.*
> almeno io, poi traccia non so.





Dalida ha detto:


> quasi.
> ho un fidanzato al quale sono fedele, non ho mai cercato altre storie.
> noi siamo insieme da due anni e mezzo e prima di lui sono quasi sempre stata single.
> non volevo fidanzati, quindi avevo storie occasionali e niente, *le trovavo con facilità.*



Ma non c'è bisogno di darmi così ragione! 
Abbiamo capito tutti perfettamente! 

(Non te la prenderai mica...)


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Uffa, come mai non mi capite...mi spiego così male?
> Non mi stupisco che lo facciano, mi stupisco di *come ci riescano.*
> 
> Capito mi hai?!


ah, non capisci quello che provano. certo che questo lo capisco. 
pensa che io non capisco quello che prova il 90% della popolazione maschile (non scherzo).
bisogna farsene una ragione  io sono diverso, o tu sei diversa, oppure tutti siamo diversi...


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma voi zoccolandie ve li ricordate tutti i nomi di quelli che vi siete fatte?















Io no.






:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci riescono quelle che hanno un'idea di sessualità diversa dalla tua.
> Ci riescono quelle che hanno un certo tipo di curiosità.
> Ci riescono quelle che decidono di sbagliare eventualmente per imparare.
> 
> Non ci vuole Einstein per lasciarsi andare con uno sconosciuto, di norma è un discorso molto egoistico e di "divertimento" personale, che poi una decida di non farlo è un altro paio di maniche.



...dopo tutto questo confronto capisco molto di più mio marito.
Meno male che lui ha soddisfatto la sua curiosità visto che lo desiderava.
Non avrei mai voluto che avesse ora dei rimpianti...


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma voi zoccolandie ve li ricordate tutti i nomi di quelli che vi siete fatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma voi zoccolandie ve li ricordate tutti i nomi di quelli che vi siete fatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm...:unhappy:
Di gente che mi sono slinguazzata e smanazzata no...:carneval: 

Gente con cui ho fatto sesso dovrei soffrire di forti amnesie per non ricordarmene visto che si contano sulle dita di una mano! 
Sono una brava fanciulla io... :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...dopo tutto questo confronto capisco molto di più mio marito.
> Meno male che lui ha soddisfatto la sua curiosità visto che lo desiderava.
> Non avrei mai voluto che avesse ora dei rimpianti...


Olè!!!
Ci mancava giusto giusto l'ennesima giustificazione per quell'uomo!!

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah, non capisci quello che provano. certo che questo lo capisco.
> pensa che io non capisco quello che prova il 90% della popolazione maschile (non scherzo).
> bisogna farsene una ragione  io sono diverso, o tu sei diversa, oppure tutti siamo diversi...




Nooo!
E' l'amore che ti annebbia così? 
Lo posso capire quello che provano...il sesso è bello e non si discute.
Non capisco come si faccia a farsi toccare e viceversa, subito così, d'emblée.
Io morirei dall'imbarazzo...e guarda che chi ti scrive è una che ama il buon sesso, sai quello di qualità...


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Olè!!!
> Ci mancava giusto giusto l'ennesima giustificazione per quell'uomo!!
> 
> :festa::festa::festa:



Due pesi e due misure...arieccoci!
Com'è che tu ti sei tolta le soddisfazioni che volevi e mio marito non poteva?
Lui non poteva scoparsi qualche altra, lui no, era sul libro nero!!


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Due pesi e due misure...arieccoci!
> Com'è che tu ti sei tolta le soddisfazioni che volevi e mio marito non poteva?
> Lui non poteva scoparsi qualche altra, lui no, era sul libro nero!!


Io ero libera, non dovevo dar conto a nessuno, non mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni per poi togliermi ogni sfizio che mi passava per il cervello.


----------



## passante (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooo!
> E' l'amore che ti annebbia così?
> Lo posso capire quello che provano...il sesso è bello e non si discute.
> Non capisco come si faccia a farsi toccare e viceversa, subito così, d'emblée.
> Io morirei dall'imbarazzo...e guarda che chi ti scrive è una che ama il buon sesso, sai quello di qualità...


no, no mi riferivo all'inclinazione sessuale: è abbastanza difficile per me "capire" l'attrazione etero.
ma matteo è un po' come te, e io l'ho sempre trovata una cosa affascinante.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...:unhappy:
> Di gente che mi sono slinguazzata e smanazzata no...:carneval:
> 
> Gente con cui ho fatto sesso dovrei soffrire di forti amnesie per non ricordarmene visto *che si contano sulle dita di una mano!*
> Sono una brava fanciulla io... :carneval:




...me lo posso immaginare! 

Scherzo eh!
Anzi, hai fatto proprio bene a divertirti se lo volevi fare, a me sarebbe anche piaciuto essere più zoccolandia, ma non è nelle mie corde.


----------



## oceansize (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma voi zoccolandie ve li ricordate tutti i nomi di quelli che vi siete fatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io c'ho la lista in fondo a un diario
Nomi ma anche città,  che magari ero in vacanza e il nome poi nn me lo ricordavo:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...me lo posso immaginare!
> 
> Scherzo eh!
> Anzi, hai fatto proprio bene a divertirti se lo volevi fare, a me sarebbe anche piaciuto essere più zoccolandia, ma non è nelle mie corde.


Sono meno di 5, dico sul serio.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono meno di 5, dico sul serio.



5 a 1 sempre una bella vittoria :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, no mi riferivo all'inclinazione sessuale: è abbastanza difficile per me "capire" l'attrazione etero.
> ma matteo è un po' come te, e io l'ho sempre trovata una cosa affascinante.


anche io trovo difficile capire l'attrazione omo,
due donne...stare con una donna


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Io c'ho la lista in fondo a un diario
> Nomi ma anche città,  che magari ero in vacanza e il nome poi nn me lo ricordavo:sonar:


Previdente!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero libera, non dovevo dar conto a nessuno, non mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni per poi togliermi ogni sfizio che mi passava per il cervello.



Diciamo che ha fatto le cose al contrario perché è capitato che noi abbiamo bruciato le tappe, destino.
Ma ripeto: fra scegliere di avere un uomo illibato e con molta probabilità frustrato, e avere quello che ho ora preferisco quello che ho ora, a dispetto di tutto il sangue che ho versato...
Non bisogna avere rimpianti su cose di gioventù, è un'età troppo bella!


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, no mi riferivo all'inclinazione sessuale: è abbastanza difficile per me "capire" l'attrazione etero.
> ma matteo è un po' come te, e io l'ho sempre trovata una cosa affascinante.


Ma io credo che l'attrazione sia attrazione e basta...nel senso che non c'è niente da capire e nel senso che siamo tutti diversi davvero!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> 5 a 1 sempre una bella vittoria :rotfl:




Ahahah, si vince facile con me!
Ma ora mi organizzo e convinco qualche amica mia a iscriversi così mi danno manforte...e così vedremo chi vince!!!

Sì, una vittoria di Pirro...


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


>


Zoccolandia 1


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...:unhappy:
> Di gente che mi sono slinguazzata e smanazzata no...:carneval:
> 
> Gente con cui ho fatto sesso dovrei soffrire di forti amnesie per non ricordarmene visto che si contano sulle dita di una mano!
> Sono una brava fanciulla io... :carneval:


Falsa.


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Falsa.


Ma perchè nessuno mi crede?!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Io c'ho la lista in fondo a un diario
> Nomi ma anche città,  che magari ero in vacanza e il nome poi nn me lo ricordavo:sonar:


Io ho preferito non lasciare tracce


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Quoto Oscuro! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, in ogni epoca le donne, soprattutto quelle dotate di bellezza fisica, hanno sfruttato le loro beltà per i fini più disparati. Ovviamente non tutte! E non tutti gli uomini si sono fatti irretire. Ma è INNEGABILE che l'essere sessualmente disponibili abbia agevolato nella carriera o in altri ambiti della vita molte donne. Ricordo che quando ancora frequentavo la scuola superiore, c'era una mia compagna di classe, carina, che trombava con un prof......lui poi le faceva fare stage estivi nel suo prestigioso studio professionale, oltre a regalarle oggetti costosi, che lei non avrebbe mai potuto permettersi, e voti splendidi ai compiti in classe. La stessa poi ha pensato bene di continuare all'università, dove grazie alle doti di elasticità supersonica dei suoi adduttori, è diventata assistente. E parlo di una povera sventurata che ai compiti di italiano prendeva regolarmente 3, e faticava a capire l'italiano.....ma questo è un esempio che io ho visto con i miei occhi......e come questo milioni di altri esempi. E la colpa in questi casi non è solo della donna, ma anche di quegli uomini che pur di scopare, accettano questi compromessi e li favoriscono. Vero pure che le donne, ancora oggi, sono in posizione di inferiorità rispetto agli uomini, sul piano del potere e della considerazione in ambito lavorativo, la parità è ben lontana....e quindi ognuno si arrangia come può. Se si può sfruttare il sesso per trarne dei vantaggi.....perchè no? E' una forma di prostituzione, do ut des, senza magnaccia di mezzo. Dalle mie parti c'è un antico proverbio, che tradotto dal dialetto dice: "un pelo di femmina tira a mare un bastimento!" Da che mondo è mondo, ovviamente senza generalizzare!



Anche perché generalmente carri di buoi e bastimenti sono tradizionalmente di proprietà di uomini.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Io c'ho la lista in fondo a un diario
> Nomi ma anche città,  che magari ero in vacanza e il nome poi nn me lo ricordavo:sonar:


Pensandoci io in vacanza poca roba.
Ho sempre preferito fare le ferie da sola, e quando ero fidanzata e/o convivente  pure, ma non per trombare ma proprio per rilassarmi.
E quindiniente rotture.
Ma quelli delle vacanze e relative città li ricordo tutti i nomi, perché sono stati pochi.
Manuel in primis.
Poi c ' è Stata Silvia di Firenze.
Poi il tedesco.
Poi il palermitano (mamma mia che magnate con sesso. Pescava e aveva la barca. )
E poi il francese...che tenero il francese....

Sto diventando romantica.
Ecco il francesino....mmmmhhhhh.....
Ma anche il jappo (non quello ufficiale) ....

Ho un fortissimo debole per gli orientali.
Mamma quanto mi attizzano....
Va beh.
Buona notte.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è interessante questo tuo post e mi sta facendo riflettere.
> In teoria dovrebbe essere uguale, in effetti.
> E' sul piano pratico che vedo le due situazioni differenti.
> 
> ...


Sai io adoro tanto andare nelle case di riposo, da 11 anni or sono, quando è mancata la mia bisnonna.

Ho avuto modo di parlare con molte persone di una certa età:

P. donna, classe 1928, mi raccontava di quanto fosse bello per lei andare a ballare in paese, e dei trucchetti per poter di volta in volta capitare il partner che le piaceva (della serata... );

L. donna, classe 1934, mi diceva di quanto fossero belli certi canneti e quanto la facessero sognare... 

G. *uomo*, classe 1922 mi raccontava che non concepiva come si facessero ad avere tante donne, lui solo una ne aveva amato e avuta.

Non ne farei un discorso generazionale, ma è solo la sessualità di ognuno di noi. 

Io sono stata curiosa, e per evitare di avere rimpianti un giorno ho sperimentato: da single. 
Ho la fortuna di avere un uomo che ha sperimentato, ma non ora che sta con me (op. :miiiii:ecco come si ritroverebbe :carneval, ma prima. 

Perché tra me e lui non c'è giudizio del prima/dopo, curiosità o non curiosità, c'è solo rispetto che nel nostro personalissimo caso si concreta con la fedeltà. 

Tu ne vuoi fare un discorso di genere, generazione, ecc.
Ma non potrai mai classificare le persone, ancor meno spero che farai distinzione tra "santi" e "maiali".


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...dopo tutto questo confronto capisco molto di più mio marito.
> Meno male che lui ha soddisfatto la sua curiosità visto che lo desiderava.
> *Non avrei mai voluto che avesse ora dei rimpianti...*


*
*e perché mai mica si muore di rimpianti !  quindi con ciò se ti tradisse di nuovo  non ne soffriresti più e accetteresti di buon grado  ?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]e perché mai mica si muore di rimpianti !  quindi con ciò se ti tradisse di nuovo  non ne soffriresti più e accetteresti di buon grado  ?


mah, io più che rimpianti ormai le chiamerei scelte, cioè se ti fidanzi a 14 anni e ti sposi a 18 (faccio per dire), è la tua scelta che ti preclude certe esperienze... 

(ciao Fiammy )


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo ed il punto è proprio quello: dai quindici ai vent'anni non hai, di media, sperimentato proprio un cazzo. Almeno con cognizione. Difficile che uno abbia conosciuto uomini (o anche donne) in quell'età. Conosciuto dico in maniera compiuta, non solo ormoni che volano. Ed è per questo che raccontarsela che a vent'anni ho fatto questo e quello è un po' come quando ti danno del ciuccio perchè non sei arrivato manco alla terza media e tu rispondi che all'asilo però eri bravissimo e spaccavi tutto (letteralmente).



Tu parli da uomo, genere maschile. Gente che comincia li sviluppo a 14 e finisce oltre i 20. Lo sviluppo sessuale che quello cerebrale... A parte le battute per una donna cominciare a sperimentare a 16 non è affatto raro. Dipende poi da chi incontri e dalla testa che hai.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io credo che l'attrazione sia attrazione e basta...nel senso che non c'è niente da capire e nel senso che siamo tutti diversi davvero!


ma sì, certo. volevo solo dire a diletta come ci sono modi di sentire il proprio corpo e la propria sessualità diversi e che non è che perché un certo modo tu non lo "senti" allora è meno vero, è anormale, sbagliato o quant'altro. 

facevo un paragone tra lei - che non "sente" l'attrazione per il corpo di una persona che non ama - e me che non "sento" (o moltissimo poco) l'attrazione per il corpo femminile. le dicevo semplicemente: esistono donne che amano il sesso per il sesso, ed è normale anche se tu non "senti" come funziona, così come esistono uomini eterosessuali ed è normale, anche se io non "sento" come funziona.  

il mondo non si misura col proprio sentire, alla fine.

ma alla fine è stata tutta una supercazzola, e mi pare che, Diletta, non ti interessi uscire dalle tue categorie per vedere che cosa c'è fuori (non per sperimentare, solo per vedere). non che ci sia niente di male, solo un po' limitativo.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Diletta,


mi sono mossa tanto in varie comitive, in vari centri e cresciuta in più di un paese ecc. e c'è un po' di tutto. Dipende proprio dalla persona, sia se si è uomo o donna. E chi ci circonda, lo nota subito di che tipo si è. Sono stata molto corteggiata, circondata ecc. e percepivano subito che tenevo delle distanze nei primi tempi, anche se scherzavo e ridevo ecc. i segnali erano ben chiari. Non vi era trippa per gatti. E ciò veniva accettato, anche se alcune delle mie compagne erano diverse. 

Qualsiasi scelta che si prende, comprende una sua specifica esperienza. Io ho fatto l'esperienza di aver condiviso altro, che ore di sesso e ciò mi ha dato un'altro lato dell'uomo. E va benissimo così. Non mi sembra che mi manchi qualcosa. Conosco uomini che hanno anche cercato altro, che la donna da avere per qualche ora. E non è solo alcuni uomini fanno le loro battute sulle donne, anche alcune donne non son di meno. Dipende da noi. 



sienne


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooo!
> E' l'amore che ti annebbia così?
> Lo posso capire quello che provano...il sesso è bello e non si discute.
> *Non capisco come si faccia a farsi toccare e viceversa, subito così, d'emblée.*
> Io morirei dall'imbarazzo...e guarda che chi ti scrive è una che ama il buon sesso, sai quello di qualità...


Da questo punto di vista siamo in molte, credo.
non tutte, ma tante 
questo non protegge dal tradimento
né dal subirlo né dal commetterlo
Dal subirlo... Beh non c'è protezione che tenga 
può aiutare il rimanere sempre a contatto intimo e profondo
Certo, se il compagno/a è un traditore di natura
di quelli duri
incalliti
è segno che ci si è scelti qualcuno con un lato oscuro
E c'è poco da fare
però il tradimento non è sempre un incontro tra corpi
ci si può trovare affettivamente coinvolti
piano piano
a volte un tradimento inizia senza neanche accorgersene
il binomio tradimento-puro sesso e fedeltà-fare l'amore è una semplificazione rassicurante 
può essere, talvolta
lo dicono, sempre


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai io adoro tanto andare nelle case di riposo, da 11 anni or sono, quando è mancata la mia bisnonna.
> 
> Ho avuto modo di parlare con molte persone di una certa età:
> 
> ...




ma no che non ne voglio fare un discorso di genere e di classificazione!
Mi sono fatta solo una domanda per aprire una discussione e quindi un confronto.
Però non cadiamo nella demagogia, non neghiamo che oggi ci sia stato davvero un cambiamento epocale, cambiamento che è avvenuto in pochi decenni, se non anni.
Non dò né darò mai giudizi morali su questo, figuriamoci, ci tenevo a chiarirlo. 
Non dovevo usare il termine "non normale" perché porta inevitabilmente ad interpretazioni sbagliate.
 Ho espresso solo la mia perplessità sul piano pratico e ne volevo parlare perché sono un tipo curioso, molto curioso.
E anche questo è in fondo una contraddizione col mio modo di vivere il sesso.
Io avrei dovuto essere una mangiatrice di uomini, mio marito infatti si stupisce che non lo sia stata...


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ve la starete mica a raccontare voi ora?
> No, perché davvero, non ci credo mica tanto...
> Slinguazzamenti disinvolti, mani che vanno e vengono, con gente appena conosciuta.
> Scommetto che Circe (scusa se ti tiro in ballo) la pensa più o meno come me (e ha fatto come me) e chissà quante altre, solo che forse ora non sono collegate.
> ...



Ciao Diletta, ammiro la tua determinazione nel difendere i tuoi principi anche quando sembri avere tutti contro. 
Eccomi qua. Non ho avuto un solo uomo e menomale, ma nessuno appena  conosciuto e preso. Se non c'e' attrazione mentale non mi si smuove l'ormone......


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

E comunque Diletta, nella mia personale esperienza, ho avuto moltissimi uomini che non avrebbero voluto solo sesso, ma io non mi sentivo proprio di dargli la possibilità di una storia. 

Ora spero che non sia stata solo una mia sfiga  

E io sono cresciuta con mamma che diceva che gli uomini erano tutti dei maiali e non mi dovevo fidare MAI (vabbé fosse stata solo questa la fesseria che diceva ).

Te immaginati come mi sono sentita io, primi rapporti in età tarda (quasi 19 anni, l'altro ieri praticamente :rotfl, esco con uno ci frequentiamo, e dopo un pò attaccato come 'na cozza per due bacini. Appuntamenti a iosa, e alcuni addirittura al primo e ripeto, primo appuntamento usavano paroline del tipo "mia, sempre" :unhappy:, hanno insistito anche per anni, dicendo che non era giusto che da quella sera non gli dessi possibilità alcuna di vederci, ma che fossi così diretta, e svelta nel chiudere.

Quindi, o sono io la sfigata che quando volevo solo sesso trovava questi maschi, salvo il 10% essere più concreto...

ma io di maschi che si sostituiscono volentieri ad un semplice vibratore, senza sentimenti conosciuti ben pochi.... e siccome ancora li vedo, e alcuni hanno trovato fidanzata dalla quale non si schiodano, non penso mentissero più di tanto...


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, ammiro la tua determinazione nel difendere i tuoi principi anche quando sembri avere tutti contro.
> Eccomi qua. Non ho avuto un solo uomo e menomale, ma nessuno appena  conosciuto e preso. *Se non c'e' attrazione* *mentale non mi si smuove l'ormone...*...


No, non è mica sola in questo
mi pare sia d'accordo pure Tebe, pensa un po'


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]e perché mai mica si muore di rimpianti !  quindi con ciò se ti tradisse di nuovo  non ne soffriresti più e accetteresti di buon grado  ?



Ma no, che c'entra?
Se lo facesse di nuovo sa già cosa gli capita, è come se fosse già scritto. 
So già chi chiamare per cambiare la serratura! 

Non so, a me i rimpianti fanno molta tristezza, poi è ovvio che ciascuno ne abbia qualcuno, però possibilmente non riguardanti la giovinezza.
La giovinezza è il tempo della leggerezza (fa anche rima) e non degli impegni seri.
Lo dico sempre alle mie figlie.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, ammiro la tua determinazione nel difendere i tuoi principi anche quando sembri avere tutti contro.
> Eccomi qua. Non ho avuto un solo uomo e menomale, ma nessuno appena  conosciuto e preso. Se non c'e' attrazione mentale non mi si smuove l'ormone......


ma il punto non era la messa in discussione dei principi, sai. era la generalizzazione (le donne sono così, gli uomini cosà). IMHO.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu parli da uomo, genere maschile. Gente che comincia li sviluppo a 14 e finisce oltre i 20. Lo sviluppo sessuale che quello cerebrale... A parte le battute per una donna cominciare a sperimentare a 16 non è affatto raro. Dipende poi da chi incontri e dalla testa che hai.


Ma su dai togliti. Parli da uomo. E zitta un po'.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma no che non ne voglio fare un discorso di genere e di classificazione!
> Mi sono fatta solo una domanda per aprire una discussione e quindi un confronto.
> Però non cadiamo nella demagogia, non neghiamo *che oggi ci sia stato davvero un cambiamento epocale, cambiamento che è avvenuto in pochi decenni*, se non anni.
> Non dò né darò mai giudizi morali su questo, figuriamoci, ci tenevo a chiarirlo.
> ...


oggi se ne parla di più, ma anzi penso che questa ostentazione della sessualità porti anche a praticare meno, rispetto certi tempi...  io mi confronto anche con ragazze più piccole di me, e non siamo poche ad aver perso la verginità sui 18.19.20 anni, mentre anche confrontandomi con mie zie, o signore più grandi, molte già 15.16 massimo.

Il cambiamento io lo avverto solo nell'ostentazione, tutto il resto è fuffa. E qui potrei aprire un'altra grande parentesi...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma sì, certo. volevo solo dire a diletta come ci sono modi di sentire il proprio corpo e la propria sessualità diversi e che non è che perché un certo modo tu non lo "senti" allora è meno vero, è anormale, sbagliato o quant'altro.
> 
> facevo un paragone tra lei - *che non "sente" l'attrazione per il corpo di una persona che non ama -* e me che non "sento" (o moltissimo poco) l'attrazione per il corpo femminile. le dicevo semplicemente: esistono donne che amano il sesso per il sesso, ed è normale anche se tu non "senti" come funziona, così come esistono uomini eterosessuali ed è normale, anche se io non "sento" come funziona.
> 
> ...



Ma non è neanche una questione di amore o non amore.
L'attrazione la sento...ma, dal lato pratico non ce la farei a toccarlo subito, per fare un esempio, tutto qui.
Per me, essendo una cosa intima, richiede un po' di conoscenza, i corpi stessi  devono prima prendere un po' di confidenza.   
E poi mi sembra che anche Sienne oltre che Disi sia uguale a me.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho un fortissimo debole per gli orientali.
> Mamma quanto mi attizzano....
> Va beh.
> Buona notte.


mai piaciuti gli orientali. e comunque ti dirò, neanche i neri.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, non è mica sola in questo
> mi pare sia d'accordo pure Tebe, pensa un po'


:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma il punto non era la messa in discussione dei principi, sai. era la generalizzazione (le donne sono così, gli uomini cosà). IMHO.



:quoto:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> 
> mi sono mossa tanto in varie comitive, in vari centri e cresciuta in più di un paese ecc. e c'è un po' di tutto. Dipende proprio dalla persona, sia se si è uomo o donna. E chi ci circonda, lo nota subito di che tipo si è. Sono stata molto corteggiata, circondata ecc. e percepivano subito che tenevo delle distanze nei primi tempi, anche se scherzavo e ridevo ecc. i segnali erano ben chiari. Non vi era trippa per gatti. E ciò veniva accettato, anche se alcune delle mie compagne erano diverse.
> ...



Ciao Sienne,
ho finito i verdi, ma sono d'accordissimo con te. :up:
Mi ritrovo anch'io nelle tue parole, anch'io ho condiviso altro con gli uomini, ho avuto degli amici importanti fra di loro.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mai piaciuti gli orientali. e comunque ti dirò, anche i neri.


Abbiamo gli stessi gusti


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ahahah, si vince facile con me!
> Ma ora mi organizzo e convinco qualche amica mia a iscriversi così mi danno manforte...e così vedremo chi vince!!!
> 
> Sì, una vittoria di Pirro...



Ma non è mica una gara. Non è che io mi sono fatta delle tacche da qualche parte. Ho conosciuto delle persone che aldilà del sesso mi hanno dato un valore aggiunto. Se sono la persona che sono oggi lo devo anche a quegli incontri e a quelle esperienze umane. Nel bene e nel male mi hanno aiutato a capire chi ero. Il sesso è stato un aspetto di una cosa più articolata del mio momento di crescita, in quel momento.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Abbiamo gli stessi gusti


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mai piaciuti gli orientali. e comunque ti dirò, anche i neri.


I neri nemmeno a me.
Però non mi piacciono i biondi e raccapriccio gli uomini con gli occhi chiari.
Il mio ideale di uomo sono sempre stati maschietti con occhi e capelli scuri.
Lineamenti marcati e se un po in sovrappeso meglio.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche una questione di amore o non amore.
> L'attrazione la sento...ma, dal lato pratico non ce la farei a toccarlo subito, per fare un esempio, tutto qui.
> Per me, essendo una cosa intima, richiede un po' di conoscenza, i corpi stessi  devono prima prendere un po' di confidenza.
> E poi mi sembra che anche Sienne oltre che Disi sia uguale a me.


ma non ti voglio mica convincere che sia normale o meglio il contrario... niente, non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io credo anche, nel senso che ne sono convinta perché sperimentato su me stessa, che i primi anni di sesso, sono stati pure i "peggiori".
> Perché era sperimentazione, mi dovevo conoscere e capire il mio corpo e il mio ritmo sessuale.
> Ciò che mi piaceva e ciò che invece no.
> Sono stata con uomini diversi e ognuno di loro, diciamo nei primi anni di sesso, mi ha insegnato e fatto scoprire cose diverse.
> ...


nel mio caso maturità ed esperienza li ho trovati nell'uomo della mia vita e nella costruzione di un progetto  che mi vede tutt'ora appagata.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> 
> mi sono mossa tanto in varie comitive, in vari centri e cresciuta in più di un paese ecc. e c'è un po' di tutto. Dipende proprio dalla persona, sia se si è uomo o donna. E chi ci circonda, lo nota subito di che tipo si è. Sono stata molto corteggiata, circondata ecc. e percepivano subito che tenevo delle distanze nei primi tempi, anche se scherzavo e ridevo ecc. i segnali erano ben chiari. Non vi era trippa per gatti. E ciò veniva accettato, anche se alcune delle mie compagne erano diverse.
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> ho finito i verdi, *ma sono d'accordissimo con te. *:up:
> Mi ritrovo anch'io nelle tue parole, anch'io ho condiviso altro con gli uomini, ho avuto degli amici importanti fra di loro.


 ma allora perché fino a qualche post fa dicevi che gli uomini sono patata-addicted? che a loro se si presenta occasione non sanno dire di no? Il discorso di Sienne è differente... 

Ma quanti siete a scrivere col solito nick? :mexican:


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mai piaciuti gli orientali. e comunque ti dirò, neanche i neri.


Ahah
neanche a me
neanche i biondi
neanche quelli vestiti alla supermoda
neanche quelli con la fossetta sul mento
neanche i belli belli
poi vabbé 
millemila altre limitazioni


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica una gara. Non è che io mi sono fatta delle tacche da qualche parte. Ho conosciuto delle persone che aldilà del sesso mi hanno dato un valore aggiunto. Se sono la persona che sono oggi lo devo anche a quegli incontri e a quelle esperienze umane. Nel bene e nel male mi hanno aiutato a capire chi ero. Il sesso è stato un aspetto di una cosa più articolata del mio momento di crescita, in quel momento.



Sbrì, certo che non è una gara.
Si faceva per scherzare no?


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I neri nemmeno a me.
> Però non mi piacciono i biondi e raccapriccio gli uomini con gli occhi chiari.
> Il mio ideale di uomo sono sempre stati maschietti con occhi e capelli scuri.
> Lineamenti marcati e se un po in sovrappeso meglio.


Stai alla larga


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I neri nemmeno a me.
> Però non mi piacciono i biondi e raccapriccio gli uomini con gli occhi chiari.
> Il mio ideale di uomo sono sempre stati maschietti con occhi e capelli scuri.
> Lineamenti marcati e se un po in sovrappeso meglio.


Stesse caratteristiche anche per me. E ci aggiungo, naso importante, e altezza.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahah
> neanche a me
> neanche i biondi
> neanche quelli vestiti alla supermoda
> ...


neppure a me, proprio è un dettaglio imprescindibile!

Già tu e Tebe niente biondi, ma allora non lo vuole nessuno sto povero principe azzurro???


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica una gara. Non è che io mi sono fatta delle tacche da qualche parte. Ho conosciuto delle persone che aldilà del sesso mi hanno dato un valore aggiunto. Se sono la persona che sono oggi lo devo anche a quegli incontri e a quelle esperienze umane. Nel bene e nel male mi hanno aiutato a capire chi ero. Il sesso è stato un aspetto di una cosa più articolata del mio momento di crescita, in quel momento.


Io non volevo metterla giù tipo gara.
Volevo solo far notare che in realtà non ho tutte queste esperienze, ma anzi...tra le mie amiche sono quella che ha combinato decisamente meno e ci sono arrivata decisamente tardi. Giusto perchè mi piace parlare e scherzare, ma a passare da zoccolona ci vuole veramente poco.
Certe esperienze (tardo)adolescenziali le ho fatte per gioco, diciamo così. Quel gioco che ha una sua serietà, che ti insegna, che ti fa capire quello che sei, alcuni sono sbagli ed è anche attraverso lo sbaglio che si impara. 

E per quanto io sia fondamentalmente cinica il sogno della mia vita era conoscere un ragazzo che sarebbe diventato il primo e unico...poi si vive...e succede quello che succede.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Stesse caratteristiche anche per me. E ci aggiungo, naso importante, e altezza.


naso aquilino, o naso a patata?


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> neppure a me, proprio è un dettaglio imprescindibile!
> 
> Già tu e Tebe niente biondi, ma allora non lo vuole nessuno sto povero *principe azzurro*???


Nada de nada

ecco il naso importante anche 
sovrappeso no ma ci può stare


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate;1513958[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Da questo punto di vista siamo in molte, credo.[/B]
> *non tutte, ma tante *
> questo non protegge dal tradimento
> né dal subirlo né dal commetterlo
> ...



Oh, bene! 
Mi sento molto meno sola!!

Non si parlava, però, di questo solo riferito al tradimento, ma nella vita in generale, soprattutto se si è single.


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> naso aquilino, o naso a patata?


Patata no
aquilino è un valore aggiunto mica male


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non volevo metterla giù tipo gara.
> Volevo solo far notare che in realtà non ho tutte queste esperienze, ma anzi...tra le mie amiche sono quella che ha combinato decisamente meno e ci sono arrivata decisamente tardi. Giusto perchè mi piace parlare e scherzare, ma a passare da zoccolona ci vuole veramente poco.
> Certe esperienze (tardo)adolescenziali le ho fatte per gioco, diciamo così. Quel gioco che ha una sua serietà, che ti insegna, che ti fa capire quello che sei, alcuni sono sbagli ed è anche attraverso lo sbaglio che si impara.
> 
> E per quanto io sia fondamentalmente cinica il sogno della mia vita era conoscere un ragazzo che sarebbe diventato il primo e unico...poi si vive...e succede quello che succede.



:up: condivido todos.

Poi vabbè, se come in questa discussione il criterio è "1 uomo a vita" penso che oltre a Diletta siamo tutte delle grandi ???

Non mi viene la parola, perché personalmente considero zoccola o maiale solo chi è fidanzato e tradisce, chi accresce la propria esperienza personale, non facendo del male a nessuno è solo una persona con il proprio vissuto... anche questo un mio limite...


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, bene!
> Mi sento molto meno sola!!
> 
> Non si parlava, però, di questo solo riferito al tradimento, ma nella vita in generale, soprattutto se si è single.


Allora Diletta certo
penso che da single siamo un esercito di gente che se non è innamorata e non sente una forte intimità a fare sesso non ci pensa neppure


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, ammiro la tua determinazione nel difendere i tuoi principi anche quando sembri avere tutti contro.
> Eccomi qua. Non ho avuto un solo uomo e menomale, ma nessuno appena  conosciuto e preso. Se non c'e' attrazione mentale non mi si smuove l'ormone......



Ciao, lo dico anche a te, non ne faccio una questione di principi, se mi conoscessi capiresti quanto sia di larghe vedute, ma solo una questione di modo di essere... 
Una curiosità.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> naso aquilino, o naso a patata?


Aquilino assolutamente.  Naso a patata no, no.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma no che non ne voglio fare un discorso di genere e di classificazione!
> Mi sono fatta solo una domanda per aprire una discussione e quindi un confronto.
> Però non cadiamo nella demagogia, non neghiamo che oggi ci sia stato davvero un cambiamento epocale, cambiamento che è avvenuto in pochi decenni, se non anni.
> Non dò né darò mai giudizi morali su questo, figuriamoci, ci tenevo a chiarirlo.
> ...


Il cambiamento epocale non è stato tanto nei costumi, a mio parere, quanto nell'esplicitare liberamente determinati comportamenti.
Quello che prima veniva fatto di nascosto, oggi avviene alla luce del sole.
Penso ad esempio all'omosessualità: non è che prima non ci fossero omosessuali o ce ne fossero di meno, semplicemente non si palesavano e vivevano la propria omosessualità di nascosto, perché così li costringeva la società.
Vivaddio abbiamo fatto passi avanti. Non tantissimi, ma vabbè.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I neri nemmeno a me.
> Però non mi piacciono i biondi e raccapriccio gli uomini con gli occhi chiari.
> Il mio ideale di uomo sono sempre stati maschietti con occhi e capelli scuri.
> Lineamenti marcati e se un po in sovrappeso meglio.





Ecate ha detto:


> Ahah
> neanche a me
> neanche i biondi
> neanche quelli vestiti alla supermoda
> ...





Tessa ha detto:


> Stesse caratteristiche anche per me. E ci aggiungo, naso importante, e altezza.





Ecate ha detto:


> Nada de nada
> 
> ecco il naso importante anche
> sovrappeso no ma ci può stare


tra il tipo mediterraneo e quello nordico preferisco...il castano  carnagione chiara (non come i nordici), occhi chiari o scuri va bene ugualmente, lineamenti non marcati, anzi regolari. fisico sportivo, ammetto.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Nada de nada
> 
> ecco il naso importante anche
> *sovrappeso* no ma ci può stare


povero principe... poi però non vi lamentate eh 

ecco sovrappeso dipende di cosa stiamo parlando... è molto soggettivo, ho notato!


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, lo dico anche a te, non ne faccio una questione di principi, se mi conoscessi capiresti quanto sia di larghe vedute, ma solo una questione di modo di essere...
> Una curiosità.


Si certo, non sei sola ecco.


----------



## Ecate (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tra il tipo mediterraneo e quello nordico preferisco...il castano  carnagione chiara (non come i nordici), occhi chiari o scuri va bene ugualmente, lineamenti non marcati, anzi regolari. fisico sportivo, ammetto.


Stavo per dire vade retro anche a te :carneval:
ma capisco che sei su obiettivi di una tonalità più chiara


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tra il tipo mediterraneo e quello nordico preferisco...il castano  carnagione chiara (non come i nordici), occhi chiari o scuri va bene ugualmente, lineamenti non marcati, anzi regolari. fisico sportivo, ammetto.


io e te non potremo mai essere amici!  sciò 

e sentiamo un pò per fisico sportivo, meglio ancora il classico fisico del nuotatore? 

Attento alla risposta


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> povero principe... poi però non vi lamentate eh
> 
> ecco sovrappeso dipende di cosa stiamo parlando... è molto soggettivo, ho notato!



Sovrappeso nel senso di no secco e mingherlino. Tanta roba da abbracciare. E sentire la coscia, quando le gambe si intecciano.....


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il cambiamento epocale non è stato tanto nei costumi, a mio parere, quanto nell'esplicitare liberamente determinati comportamenti.
> Quello che prima veniva fatto di nascosto, oggi avviene alla luce del sole.
> Penso ad esempio all'omosessualità: non è che prima non ci fossero omosessuali o ce ne fossero di meno, semplicemente non si palesavano e vivevano la propria omosessualità di nascosto, perché così li costringeva la società.
> Vivaddio abbiamo fatto passi avanti. Non tantissimi, ma vabbè.


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Chi fa sesso perché le piace,per attrazione fisica/mentale,chi ha avuto molti uomini non è  zoccola.Ribadisco che per me zoccola è  quella che straparla di amore,che usa i sentimenti per propria convenienza che sia di tipo affettivo o materiale.In questo senso anche una donna sposata che ha avuto un solo uomo può essere zoccola in quanto spaccia per sentimento ciò che sentimento non è....


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Stavo per dire vade retro anche a te :carneval:
> ma capisco che sei su obiettivi di una tonalità più chiara


la parola obiettivi è un po' allarmante, ma sì, una nuance più chiara 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> io e te non potremo mai essere amici!  sciò
> 
> e sentiamo un pò per fisico sportivo, meglio ancora il classico fisico del nuotatore?
> 
> Attento alla risposta


 il nuotatore va benissimo. non il bodybuilder, per intenderci.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma allora perché fino a qualche post fa dicevi che gli uomini sono patata-addicted? che a loro se si presenta occasione non sanno dire di no? Il discorso di Sienne è differente...
> 
> Ma quanti siete a scrivere col solito nick? :mexican:



No, il discorso di Sienne è 'paro paro' al mio.
Uguale!

Infatti, come dici bene tu, se si presenta l'occasione.
E cos'è questa occasione se non un lanciare segnali che di solito sono ben chiari perché i maschietti notano subito di che tipo si è (riprendo le parole di Sienne, che l'ha spiegato benissimo).

"e se non c'è trippa per gatti" c'è poco da fare...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sovrappeso nel senso di no secco e mingherlino. Tanta roba da abbracciare. E sentire la coscia, quando le gambe si intecciano.....


eh infatti, tu intendi con la giusta sostanza, altre con i rotolini... 

La stessa cosa delle donne curvy, alcuni intendono una donna 46, altri una 44, altri addirittura una 38 con super tette e super culo... penso che non si intenda mai la stessa cosa...


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> neppure a me, proprio è un dettaglio imprescindibile!
> 
> Già tu e Tebe niente biondi, ma allora non lo vuole nessuno sto povero principe azzurro???


Il principe azzurro lo lasciamo a Diletta.
:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> * il nuotatore va benissimo. non il bodybuilder, per intenderci.*


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: vabbé mi arrendo, ciao Scared come va?  



da questo momento in fatto di gusti di uomini parlerai tu a posto mio, io non mi pronuncio più!


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

va bene, devo andare a lavorare (oggi vado tardi). e sappiate che se oggi avrò uno sguardo lascivo sui colleghi e collaboratori sarà colpa vostra


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ma che limitativi siete! 
io sono passata dai mori con gli occhi oscuri (molto pìù facili da trovare lì da me, capitemi, e poi un'aria a mio padre che è cosí... Edipo eccoti qua) a uomini più chiari con occhi chiari... poco a poco sono diventata di larghe vedute  e non mi precludo (quasi) niente. È importante quello che c'è dentro (personalità, simpatia, feeling)


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

*non mi ci fate pensare...*

Gli orientali...troppo belli, così maschi, e poi devono essere anche focosi...
Con loro forse mi scioglierei prima


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, il discorso di Sienne è 'paro paro' al mio.
> Uguale!
> 
> Infatti, come dici bene tu, se si presenta l'occasione.
> ...


:unhappy: orrore...

quindi se uno ci prova è colpa mia, per i miei segnali, andiamo bene, proprio di bene, in meglio


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chi fa sesso perché le piace,per attrazione fisica/mentale,chi ha avuto molti uomini non è  zoccola.Ribadisco che per me zoccola è  quella che straparla di amore,che usa i sentimenti per propria convenienza che sia di tipo affettivo o materiale.In questo senso anche una donna sposata che ha avuto un solo uomo può essere zoccola in quanto spaccia per sentimento ciò che sentimento non è....


:up:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il principe azzurro lo lasciamo a Diletta.
> :rotfl:



NOOO, NON LO VOGLIO!!
Vedi mia risposta sopra.

Però come si fa se siamo insieme e piace a tutte e due?
Pensi alla stessa cosa che penso io...?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Gli orientali...troppo belli, così maschi, e poi devono essere anche focosi...
> Con loro forse mi scioglierei prima


Hanno pure il cazzo piccolo, così stai a tuo agio.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il principe azzurro lo lasciamo a Diletta.
> :rotfl:


in effetti neppure a me piacciono i biondi, il max biondo cenere, ma sembra castano chiaro... 
:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy: orrore...
> 
> quindi se uno ci prova è colpa mia, per i miei segnali, andiamo bene, proprio di bene, in meglio



...qui di colpe non ne vedo manco per nulla, vedo solo tanto divertimento!!!!!


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Gli orientali...troppo belli, così maschi, e poi devono essere anche focosi...
> Con loro forse mi scioglierei prima



Io ti consiglio una vacanza in Grecia fuori stagione, tipo a ottobre su qualche isola. I greci mammamia.....
Da sola....


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hanno pure il cazzo piccolo, così stai a tuo agio.



ma quelli sono i cinesi e giapponesi, quelli li lasciamo...aiutami a pensare a chi!


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hanno pure il cazzo piccolo, così stai a tuo agio.


Tu come sei? Più orientale o nordico? che tipo di bellezza sei?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio una vacanza in Grecia fuori stagione, tipo a ottobre su qualche isola. I greci mammamia.....
> Da sola....


ma senza andare fuori dalle nostre mura, a Pordenone.......... :yoga:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma quelli sono i cinesi e giapponesi, quelli li lasciamo...aiutami a pensare a chi!


Cingalesi. Idiani. Te li raccomando quelli.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu come sei? Più orientale o nordico? che tipo di bellezza sei?


Caucasico dagli occhi blu acciaio.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma senza andare fuori dalle nostre mura, a Pordenone.......... :yoga:


Mah io sono di origine di quelle parti.....concreti, lavoratori, di sani principi....ma sex appeal poco. Poi anche il contesto di mare sapori e profumi aiuta.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caucasico dagli occhi blu acciaio.


e fisico? sportivo, snello, muscoloso?

Dicci, dicci...


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio una vacanza in Grecia fuori stagione, tipo a ottobre su qualche isola. I greci mammamia.....
> Da sola....


:up:Venite venite che siete molto apprezzate fra l'altro:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mah io sono di origine di quelle parti.....concreti, lavoratori, di sani principi....ma sex appeal poco. Poi anche il contesto di mare sapori e profumi aiuta.


A me piacciono per quello, tipo la chiamo bellezza inconsapevole... pensano a tutto, tranne ad esser sexy, e per me diventano estremamente sexy... :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :up:Venite venite *che siete molto apprezzate fra l'altro*:up:


Davvero?  ma se le donne greche sono di una bellezza inenarrabile?! non ho mai conosciuto una greca che si potesse definire brutta!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e fisico? sportivo, snello, muscoloso?
> 
> Dicci, dicci...


Uno e ottanta. Quarantaquattro di piede, una novantina di chili di peso. Spalle larghe, petto ampio. Non palestrato ma piuttosto tonico. Un poco in sovrappeso, dato il periodo invernale, comunque nulla di trascendentale. Disponibile per feste e serate, info 369/6969699, mail cazzonelaido@bullodadiscount.it


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno e ottanta. Quarantaquattro di piede, una novantina di chili di peso. Spalle larghe, petto ampio. Non palestrato ma piuttosto tonico. Un poco in sovrappeso, dato il periodo invernale, comunque nulla di trascendentale. Disponibile per feste e serate, info 369/6969699, mail cazzonelaido@bullodadiscount.it



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: certo in quel numero un pò di 90 non guastavano! 

attento agli mp ora! :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno e ottanta. Quarantaquattro di piede, una novantina di chili di peso. Spalle larghe, petto ampio. Non palestrato ma piuttosto tonico. Un poco in sovrappeso, dato il periodo invernale, comunque nulla di trascendentale. Disponibile per feste e serate, info 369/6969699, mail cazzonelaido@bullodadiscount.it


Te piace magna' bene e bere altrettanto direi.


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Davvero?  ma se le donne greche sono di una bellezza inenarrabile?! non ho mai conosciuto una greca che si potesse definire brutta!


Dillo ad Oscuro che ha detto il contrario..
Eh si!Le italiane piacciono una cifra ai greci...E non hanno torto...Siete più  dolci.Noi greche siamo troppo "dirette" e rudi


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Te piace magna' bene e bere altrettanto direi.


Più mangiare che bere.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Davvero?  ma se le donne greche sono di una bellezza inenarrabile?! non ho mai conosciuto una greca che si potesse definire brutta!


Ce ne sono tante molto belle (peraltro il mio ideale, capelli ed occhi scuri), ma anche delle brutte brutte...come ovunque


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I neri nemmeno a me.
> Però non mi piacciono i biondi e raccapriccio gli uomini con gli occhi chiari.
> Il mio ideale di uomo sono sempre stati maschietti con occhi e capelli scuri.
> Lineamenti marcati e se un po in sovrappeso meglio.




Ahhhh Tebina che dolore,io allora ti spaventerei...altro che chiari,di piu'
E vedi come siete diverse,una donna dall'altra..la mia nuova ''amica''e'rimasta molto colpita proprio dai miei occhi.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Dillo ad Oscuro che ha detto il contrario*..
> Eh si!Le italiane piacciono una cifra ai greci...E non hanno torto...Siete più  dolci.*Noi greche siamo troppo "dirette" e rudi*


 ci sarà forse un'altra Grecia allora 


vabbè allora me ne sto a casa mia, che mi sa che sono più greca di quanto pensassi... :blank:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ce ne sono tante molto belle (peraltro il mio ideale, capelli ed occhi scuri), ma anche delle brutte brutte...come ovunque


sarò stata "fortunata" io


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cingalesi. Idiani. Te li raccomando quelli.


...perché ce l'hanno piccolo.
Grazie, ma rifiuto l'offerta...e te li lascio a te! :carneval:
Fanne l'uso che vuoi...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non c'è bisogno di darmi così ragione!
> Abbiamo capito tutti perfettamente!
> 
> (Non te la prenderai mica...)


no che non me la prendo, perhé dovrei?
però, diletta, a me sembra che tu fino ad ora abbia detto che questo genere di mentalità era solo maschile e ti dico che non è così. 
hai anche pensato che io e altri stessimo esagerando poiché ti sembra anomalo e non è così.
ora i miei discorsi dici che ti stanno dando ragione, ma su cosa? sul fatto che sia mediamente abbastanza facile per tutti avere delle storie se le cercano?
non è che sia un pensiero così strano.
lo sbaglio sta nel farne una questione di genere (uomini portati per natura tanto a "cacciare" quanto a cedere alla avences e donne che o sono serie o se ne approfittano e tante altre cose).


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> neppure a me, proprio è un dettaglio imprescindibile!
> 
> Già tu e Tebe niente biondi, ma allora non lo vuole nessuno sto povero principe azzurro???




Io ho la fossetta sul mento.
Oddio. Essendo una prerogativa prettamente maschile  ha ragione Min.
Sono uoma


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> naso aquilino, o naso a patata?


A me decisamente aquilino.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tra il tipo mediterraneo e quello nordico preferisco...il castano  carnagione chiara (non come i nordici), occhi chiari o scuri va bene ugualmente, lineamenti non marcati, anzi regolari. fisico sportivo, ammetto.


Bene.
Vuol dire che non ci scoperemo gli stessi uomini.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :up:Venite venite che siete molto apprezzate fra l'altro:up:


Zeus Bellissimo, non mi ricordare la mia (e delle mie amiche) vacanza in Grecia a vent'anni, ero in apnea di Sindrome di Stendhal tra monumenti immobili e mobili.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Gli orientali...troppo belli, così maschi, e poi devono essere anche focosi...
> Con loro forse mi scioglierei prima


No. Fermi tutti.
Diletta. Ti piacciono gli orientali?
Ho letto bene?


Focosi comunque no. Non nel modo in cui intendiamo noi, ma sono....


Slurp


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> NOOO, NON LO VOGLIO!!
> Vedi mia risposta sopra.
> 
> Però come si fa se siamo insieme e piace a tutte e due?
> Pensi alla stessa cosa che penso io...?


Diletta....


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hanno pure il cazzo piccolo, così stai a tuo agio.


Per mia esperienza decisamente no.
Ma sarò stata fortunata.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza decisamente no.
> Ma sarò stata fortunata.


Eh sì. Dipende pure da cosa sei abituata.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il cambiamento epocale non è stato tanto nei costumi, a mio parere, quanto nefisicitàcitare liberamente determinati comportapiuQUOTEuello che prima veniva fatto di nascosto, oggi avviene alla luce del sole.
> Penso ad esempio all'omosessualità: non è che prima non ci fossero omosessuali o ce ne fossero di meno, semplicemente non si palesavano e vivevano la propria omosessualità di nascosto, perché così li costringeva la società.
> Vivaddio abbiamo fatto passi avanti. Non tantissimi, ma vabbè.



Lo credo anch'io. Semplicemente si è sdoganata l'idea del sesso, in quasi tutte le sue forme, come aspetto "normale" della vita, di cui si parla liberamente. Ieri sera con amici si parlava di anelli vibranti  e ad un certo punto è venuto fuori che una delle piccoline, che intanto giocavano tra di loro, a 8 anni ha chiesto alla mamma di rivedere quel film d'amore visto insieme perché le piaceva il fatto che quando i due si baciavano, a lei si emozionava la patatina.. Ho trovato quest'epressione dolcissima e anche il fatto che i genitori abbiano condiviso con noi e ne abbiamo parlato è stato interessante.

A proposito di preferenze maschili di tipo fisico  non saprei cosa dire a parte il fatto che mi piacciono gli uomini dalla fisicità prorompente (decisamente belli) e che detesto gli occhi celesti; a ripensarci però, almeno quelli con i quali ho avuto storie lunghe, avevano occhi chiari e qualcuno non era neanche particolarmente bello. Per le storie solo di sesso invece ho soprasseduto sull'"attrazione mentale" et similia perché ciò che mi muoveva era solo quella  fisica e la gratificazione del desiderio altrui; storie brevissime e senza nessun tipo di seguito, che appartengono al mio vissuto e che non rinnego. Ora che sono anZiana  per dire, non mi sognerei minimamente di cedere agli approcci di certi uomini molto giovani che probabilmente vivrebbero l'avventura con una donna molto piu grande esclusivamente come un'esperienza di cui vantarsi con gli amici e da tenere come un fiore all'occhiello della propria vita sessuale. Ho già dato. Ora ho da pensare alle corna, porca putt


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna diletta nn cadere nei loro tranelli. Nn farti convincere 
Ti stanno incastrando


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahhhh Tebina che dolore,io allora ti spaventerei...altro che chiari,di piu'
> E vedi come siete diverse,una donna dall'altra..la mia nuova ''amica''e'rimasta molto colpita proprio dai miei occhi.


Pensa che Man è biondo con gli occhi verde ramarro.
Quindi alla fine....
E pure io ho gli occhi grigio azzurro.
Mi sembra che un uomo con gli occhi chiari mi guardi "attraverso".
Gli occhi scuri sono avvolgenti e caldi.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io. Semplicemente si è sdoganata l'idea del sesso, in quasi tutte le sue forme, come aspetto "normale" della vita, di cui si parla liberamente. Ieri sera con amici si parlava di anelli vibranti  e ad un certo punto è venuto fuori che una delle piccoline, che intanto giocavano tra di loro, a 8 anni ha chiesto alla mamma di rivedere quel film d'amore visto insieme perché le piaceva il fatto che quando i due si baciavano, a lei si emozionava la patatina.. Ho trovato quest'epressione dolcissima e anche il fatto che i genitori abbiano condiviso con noi e ne abbiamo parlato è stato interessante.
> 
> A proposito di preferenze maschili di tipo fisico non saprei cosa dire a parte il fatto che mi piacciono gli uomini dalla fisicità prorompente (decisamente belli) e che detesto gli occhi celesti; a ripensarci però, almeno quelli con i quali ho avuto storie lunghe, avevano occhi chiari e qualcuno non era neanche particolarmente bello. Per le storie solo di sesso invece ho soprasseduto sull'"attrazione mentale" et similia perché ciò che mi muoveva era solo l'attrazione fisica e la gratificazione del desiderio altrui; storie brevissime e senza nessun tipo di seguito, che appartengono al mio vissuto e che non rinnego. Ora che sono anZiana  per dire, non mi sognerei minimamente di cedere agli approcci di certi uomini molto giovani che probabilmente vivrebbero l'avventura con unadonna molto piu grande esclusivamente come un'esperienza di cui vantarsi con gli amici e da tenere come un fioreall'occhiello della propria vita sessuale. Ho già dato. Ora ho da pensare ale corna, porca putt


Ma cosa ti frega se anche si vantassero d'aver trombato la nonna. Boh.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì. Dipende pure da cosa sei abituata.


Direi che non mi posso lamentare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbrì, certo che non è una gara.
> Si faceva per scherzare no?


Certo. Ma quello che ti volevo dire, e rispondo anche a Nicka, è che forse, dico forse, se tu avessi avuto altre esperienze potresti avere una visione diversa del tipo di relazione che si può instaurare tra un uomo e una donna 
senza che ci siano per forza coinvolgimenti sentimentali.
Ma la puoi avere anche adesso, se smetti di dividere le donne tra quelle che la danno(serie C, girone 2) e quelle che non la danno (serie A).
O tra esperienze di serie A (quelle che hanno come esame propedeutico una dichiarazione di sentimenti) e di serie B.
Che mica perchè ti è capitato nella vita di fare sesso con uno di cui manco sapevi il nome hai il marchio di Caino o viceversa.
Si incontrano persone diverse nella vita, in momenti diversi, si fanno esperienze diverse.
E i sentimenti possono nascere o meno.
Io l'ultima cosa che volevo quando ho conosciuto mio marito era di farmi una storia. L'ultima proprio. E manco volevo conoscere lui, peraltro, avevo puntato l'amico.
E pensa: l'amico era fidanzato e mi ha dato il due di picche, ci abbiamo riso su per non so quanto tempo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti frega se anche si vantassero d'aver trombato la nonna. Boh.


Dicevo per dire; non è che non ci  vado per quello, è che anche per quanto riguarda il sesso ho esigenze diverse. Di attività motoria ne faccio fin troppa fuori dal letto..


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Direi che non mi posso lamentare.


Scusa, non è per rompere i coglioni (cioè sì, ma sono fatto così e non posso farci un cazzo), ma tu tra Mattia che non gli va e com unque non è sto vulcano (è poco interessato/piuttosto letargico) e Man che per buona parte della vostra relazione era più uno scherzo che altro, mi sa che di motivi per lamentarti ne avresti eccome.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dicevo per dire; non è che non ci vado per quello, *è che anche per quanto riguarda il sesso ho esigenze diverse*. Di attività motoria ne faccio fin troppa fuori dal letto..


Ovvero?


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovvero?


Mi va di farlo con chi amo e basta.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per rompere i coglioni (cioè sì, ma sono fatto così e non posso farci un cazzo), ma tu tra Mattia che non gli va e com unque non è sto vulcano (è poco interessato/piuttosto letargico) e Man che per buona parte della vostra relazione era più uno scherzo che altro, mi sa che di motivi per lamentarti ne avresti eccome.


Scopami.
Ti prego.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ahahha vedo volare taaaaanti ormoni. Spring is in the air....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no, che c'entra?
> Se lo facesse di nuovo sa già cosa gli capita, è come se fosse già scritto.
> So già chi chiamare per cambiare la serratura!
> 
> ...


Sul periodo della giovinezza concordo mi sono tanto divertita dai 12 ai 20 , poi ho iniziato a lavorare e sono diventata molto più seria  gli amorazzi giovanili aiutano tanto a capire e a sondare più se stessi che gli altri, ah beata  gioventù


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi va di farlo con chi amo e basta.


Vabbè, ma così so' boni tutti, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non volevo metterla giù tipo gara.
> Volevo solo far notare che in realtà non ho tutte queste esperienze, ma anzi...tra le mie amiche sono quella che ha combinato decisamente meno e ci sono arrivata decisamente tardi. Giusto perchè mi piace parlare e scherzare, ma a passare da zoccolona ci vuole veramente poco.
> Certe esperienze (tardo)adolescenziali le ho fatte per gioco, diciamo così. Quel gioco che ha una sua serietà, che ti insegna, che ti fa capire quello che sei, alcuni sono sbagli ed è anche attraverso lo sbaglio che si impara.
> 
> E per quanto io sia fondamentalmente cinica *il sogno della mia vita era conoscere un ragazzo che sarebbe diventato il primo e unico*...poi si vive...e succede quello che succede.


ma da ragazze è un desiderio normalissimo infatti. Gran parte delle mie amiche avevano quel sogno


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scopami.
> Ti prego.


Ma mica vengo da Kyoto.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...perché ce l'hanno piccolo.
> Grazie, ma rifiuto l'offerta...e te li lascio a te! :carneval:
> Fanne l'uso che vuoi...


Diletta, ma qualcuno che ti sia piaciuto moltissimo, su cui tu abbia fantasticato un po', a parte tuo marito c'e' mai stato? Non quando eri molto giovane, piu' di recente.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma da ragazze è un desiderio normalissimo infatti. Gran parte delle mie amiche avevano quel sogno


Non farmi vergognare di un passato tanto scabroso!!!


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, il discorso di Sienne è 'paro paro' al mio.
> Uguale!
> 
> Infatti, come dici bene tu, se si presenta l'occasione.
> ...



Ciao

il discorso è simile. Solo io non faccio una differenza tra i generi, ma tra le persone. Che poi c'è anche un certo sfondo culturale è vero. Ma porta più che alcuni si espongono maggiormente che altri. Secondo quello che vedo. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma così so' boni tutti, abbi pazienza.


Non credo; per me finora, cioè prima del mio attuale marito,  non è stato affatto così.  Ci sono stati periodi in cui avevo in contemporanea um marito, un amante fisso e avventure di sesso volanti, dunque " non so' boni tutti", so' boni in pochi invece. Secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non credo; per me finora, cioè prima del mio attuale marito, non è stato affatto così. Ci sono stati periodi in cui avevo in contemporanea um marito, un amante fisso e avventure di sesso volanti, dunque " non so' boni tutti", so' boni in pochi invece. Secondo me.


Ho capito, ma avevi vent'anni ed eri stata tradita da tuo marito. E insomma ti scopavi chiunque. E questo è un discorso, ma è la stessa teoria per la quale una ferita a caldo fa meno male. In genere. Cioè, quello che sto dicendo è che se fai qualcosa per reazione a qualcos'altro ti ci vuole, per moto versi, molto meno impegno. Essù. Che poi non hai mica ottant'anni, giusto una cinquantina. Capirai.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa che Man è biondo con gli occhi verde ramarro.
> Quindi alla fine....
> E pure io ho gli occhi grigio azzurro.
> Mi sembra che un uomo con gli occhi chiari mi guardi "attraverso".
> Gli occhi scuri sono avvolgenti e caldi.



la mia ''altra donna''li ha di un colore favoloso,strano mai visto.piu' o meno tuo fisico..alta,gambe lunghe.magra..microtette, ma lato b atomico.

i miei sono color cobalto tipo husky,si specchierebbero bene nei tuoi.saresti anche tu,ipnotizzata...:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica vengo da Kyoto.


Frega sega.



Scopami e muto.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la mia ''altra donna''li ha di un colore favoloso,strano mai visto.piu' o meno tuo fisico..alta,gambe lunghe.magra..microtette, ma lato b atomico.
> 
> i miei sono color cobalto tipo husky,si specchierebbero bene nei tuoi.saresti anche tu,ipnotizzata...:mexican:


Aiuto.
Lothar mi vuole intortare.
:scared:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aiuto.
> Lothar mi vuole intortare.
> :scared:


Giusta punizione se ti intorti JB.
È il contrappasso!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aiuto.
> Lothar mi vuole intortare.
> :scared:


non aprire la mail e andrà tutto bene.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aiuto.
> Lothar mi vuole intortare.
> :scared:


ahahah...cadresti mia vittima,come l'altra che ha incrociato troppo il mio sguardo..miao miao

a proposito ho ricevuto 2 regali felini...mezzo topone,mancavano zampe e parte del corpo,e testa di altro topo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma avevi vent'anni ed eri stata tradita da tuo marito. E insomma ti scopavi chiunque. E questo è un discorso, ma è la stessa teoria per la quale una ferita a caldo fa meno male. In genere. Cioè, quello che sto dicendo è che se fai qualcosa per reazione a qualcos'altro ti ci vuole, per moto versi, molto meno impegno. Essù. Che poi non hai mica ottant'anni, giusto una cinquantina. Capirai.


Di anni ne avevo parecchi di più; fino ai quaranta mi sono mossa in un certo modo, poi è arrivato lui e sono cambiata, che te devo di? È andata cosi. In teoria sarebbe salvifico forse seguire la tua linea, ma ora come ora mi sentirei una deficiente a tradire per ripicca, scopare tanto per scopare e allineare le "colpe". Dovrei incrociare qualcuno che veramente mi attizzi per riuscire a farlo, ma è mica facile, col tempo si diventa molto, ma molto, esigenti


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non aprire la mail e andrà tutto bene.


Non posso.
La curiosità è uoma.



Che qualcuno mi rubi il nick e apra la mail al posto mio.
Sbri....che ne sarà di me dopo?

:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Aiuto.
> ...


Anche io!
Non topi ma mezzo corpo di merlo e qualcosa che non ho capitoa quale sspecie appartenga.




Smettila di starmi dietro.
Non voglio essere la tua ennesima vittima.
:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso.
> La curiosità è uoma.
> 
> 
> ...


ti verrò a cercare io.
Ti troverò con lo sguardo assente e l'occhio lucido.
Parlerai lingue sconosciute.
Ma soprattutto muoverai la testa avanti e indietro e tenterai di cibarti con il becchime.
Ti farò una tisana poi cominceremo l'esorcismo.
Oramai sono abituata.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sul periodo della giovinezza concordo mi sono tanto divertita dai 12 ai 20 , poi ho iniziato a lavorare e sono diventata molto più seria  gli amorazzi giovanili aiutano tanto a capire e a sondare più se stessi che gli altri, ah beata  gioventù



Ma quanto cazzo ti invidio....tu non sai quanto vorrei far mie le tue parole....


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Di anni ne avevo parecchi di più; fino ai quaranta mi sono mossa in un certo modo, poi è arrivato lui e sono cambiata, che te devo di? È andata cosi. In teoria sarebbe salvifico forse seguire la tua linea, ma ora come ora mi sentirei una deficiente a tradire per ripicca, scopare tanto per scopare e allineare le "colpe". Dovrei incrociare qualcuno che veramente mi attizzi per riuscire a farlo, ma è mica facile, col tempo si diventa molto, ma molto, esigenti


Se puntassi solo alla bellezza sbaglieresti comunque. In ogni caso "ripicca" è un insieme di motivazioni. Se non ti senti non farlo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti verrò a cercare io.
> Ti troverò con lo sguardo assente e l'occhio lucido.
> Parlerai lingue sconosciute.
> Ma soprattutto muoverai la testa avanti e indietro e tenterai di cibarti con il becchime.
> ...


Grazie.
:abbraccio:


OK lothar.
Sono pronta.
Mi arrendo.


:bandiera:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Frega sega.
> 
> 
> 
> Scopami e muto.


Non è più possibile.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io!
> Non topi ma mezzo corpo di merlo e qualcosa che non ho capitoa quale sspecie appartenga.
> 
> 
> ...



il gattaz va lodato perche'e'fiero di essere,un abilissimo killer...lo sai che e'l'unico animale che uccide per piacere??

ahahahah...anche la tipa resisteva,ha provato a guardare fuori dall'auto,mentre parlava..
non posso perche'sono fedelissimo....


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ops


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ops


Cosa?


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa?



Niente, sono col tablet e  connessione ballerina; avevo postato nuovamente il messaggio precedente e non avendo trovato l'opzione "cancella" l'ho modificato.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto cazzo ti invidio....tu non sai quanto vorrei far mie le tue parole....


non mi sembra tu non ti sia divertito da giovane, almeno da quello che hai raccontati qui comunque si riconfermo adolescenza giocosa e gioiosa in ogni ambito


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non mi sembra tu non ti sia divertito da giovane, almeno da quello che hai raccontati qui comunque si riconfermo adolescenza giocosa e gioiosa in ogni ambito


Anche la mia era gioiosa!!! 
Piangevo solo una volta al giorno!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non mi sembra tu non ti sia divertito da giovane, almeno da quello che hai raccontati qui comunque si riconfermo adolescenza giocosa e gioiosa in ogni ambito



Non saprei come spiegarti.Un misto fra divertimento estremo e disperazione...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche la mia era gioiosa!!!
> Piangevo solo una volta al giorno!!!


Non mi ricordo di aver pianto :singleeye:Almeno non per qualche ragazzo anzi  oddio mi fai sentire in colpa ora devo concentrarmi per ricordami almeno un periodo piangente  Vado in meditazione poi ti aggiorno


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche la mia era gioiosa!!!
> Piangevo solo una volta al giorno!!!



.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di aver pianto :singleeye:Almeno non per qualche ragazzo anzi  oddio mi fai sentire in colpa ora devo concentrarmi per ricordami almeno un periodo piangente  Vado in meditazione poi ti aggiorno



Che poi alle donne piacciono quelli disperati,incazzati,schivi,rabbiosi...in lite con se stessi e con il mondo intero...che caso disperato che sono stato....!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi alle donne piacciono quelli disperati,incazzati,schivi,rabbiosi...in lite con se stessi e con il mondo intero...che caso disperato che sono stato....!


Appunto, eri così quindi ne attiravi a iosa, immagino  non ti lamentare


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> .


Piangevi pure tu?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piangevi pure tu?



No,io ero rabbioso.Pisciate a iosa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piangevi pure tu?



jb tu non puoi capire,tu sei nato uomo,sei pragmatico,sei lucido,razionale,a me un fulmine mi ha incenerito....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi *alle donne piacciono quelli disperati,incazzati,schivi,rabbiosi...*in lite con se stessi e con il mondo intero...che caso disperato che sono stato....!


oddio... magari incuriosiscono all'inizio... voglio dire: te lo chiedi perchè uno è sempre incazzato e non trova pace.
Ma secondo me il tuo lato forte è la capacità di passare dalla malinconia alla leggerezza.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie.
> :abbraccio:
> 
> 
> ...



Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa solo €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio... magari incuriosiscono all'inizio... voglio dire: te lo chiedi perchè uno è sempre incazzato e non trova pace.
> Ma secondo me il tuo lato forte è la capacità di passare dalla malinconia alla leggerezza.



Se è per quello a 43 anni mi sono pure risposto,questione di karma semantico.Sarà pure il mio lato forte ma... pensa che "divertente"per chi ha deciso di starmi accanto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??*costa solo €48*...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??


ahahahahahahahahahah



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

ODDIO MUORO.
Lascio il blog a Nau, vi ho voluto tanto bene.
ahahahahahahah...............


----------



## Adinur (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa solo €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??


Lothar, ascoltami, tu sei un bull? E che tipo di Bull sei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lothar, ascoltami, *tu sei un bull*? E che tipo di Bull sei?


ahahahahahahhhhhh


smettetela, abbiate pietàààààààààààààààààààààààà


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHH


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lothar, ascoltami, tu sei un bull? E che tipo di Bull sei?


addio alla vita.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma si*

Ma si fa bene zio lothar....la vita è troppo breve e veloce per chi si fa troppe domande....


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di aver pianto :singleeye:Almeno non per qualche ragazzo anzi  oddio mi fai sentire in colpa ora devo concentrarmi per ricordami almeno un periodo piangente  Vado in meditazione poi ti aggiorno


Io ero un salice piangente...
Nervosa, antipatica, timida, riservata, con gli occhiali e l'apparecchio e sempre vestita di nero, sempre musona, pudica ai limiti dell'impossibile...ero oggetto di scommesse a scuola, avevo pochissime amiche e i maschi mi si avvicinavano solo per chiedermi delle mie amiche. Non c'avevo voglia di andare a scuola e studiare, passavo le giornate a leggere libri e filosofeggiare sulla vita.
L'adolescenza per me è stata un periodo di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa solo €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??





Adinur ha detto:


> Lothar, ascoltami, tu sei un bull? E che tipo di Bull sei?


FUCILATEMI.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lothar, ascoltami, tu sei un bull? E che tipo di Bull sei?


Mi fai l'elenco delle tipologie di bull?
Possibilmente senza sigle.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero un salice piangente...
> Nervosa, antipatica, timida, riservata, con gli occhiali e l'apparecchio e sempre vestita di nero, sempre musona, pudica ai limiti dell'impossibile...ero oggetto di scommesse a scuola, avevo pochissime amiche e i maschi mi si avvicinavano solo per chiedermi delle mie amiche. Non c'avevo voglia di andare a scuola e studiare, passavo le giornate a leggere libri e filosofeggiare sulla vita.
> L'adolescenza per me è stata un periodo di merda.


Cacchio  Però ti sei ripresa bene


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ero un salice piangente...
> Nervosa, antipatica, timida, riservata, con gli occhiali e l'apparecchio e sempre vestita di nero, sempre musona, pudica ai limiti dell'impossibile...*ero oggetto di scommesse a scuola*, avevo pochissime amiche e i maschi mi si avvicinavano solo per chiedermi delle mie amiche. Non c'avevo voglia di andare a scuola e studiare, passavo le giornate a leggere libri e filosofeggiare sulla vita.
> L'adolescenza per me è stata un periodo di merda.


Tipo?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa *solo* €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??



solo?  Lotharone un giro su booking offerte smart, o super segrete, e ci fai anche un figurone :rotfl:

io con 22€ sono andata in un famoso hotel di Firenze 5 stelle


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai l'elenco delle tipologie di bull?
> Possibilmente senza sigle.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio  Però ti sei ripresa bene


A 17 anni ho conosciuto il primo ragazzino che ha guardato un minimo oltre...mi ha aperto un mondo quando mi ha detto la cosa più scontata del mondo "prova a sorridere di più". 
A 18 sono riuscita a "conquistare" quello con cui poi ho avuto una storia di 6 anni...e strano a dirsi l'ho fatto con la simpatia...
Diciamo che ho avuto un cambio molto deciso. Sia di comportamento che di approcci...ai ragazzi, alle amiche, alla vita in generale.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?


Tipo: "se perdi vai da lei e te la baci"


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> solo?  Lotharone un giro su booking offerte smart, o super segrete, e ci fai anche un figurone :rotfl:
> 
> io con 22€ sono andata in un famoso hotel di Firenze 5 stelle


Offerte ed eventualmente un giro di siti che indicano alberghi che fanno day-use...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tipo: "se perdi vai da lei e te la baci"


Cioè eri repellente?


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè eri repellente?


Di certo non ero vista come un premio! 
Ma io sono repellente anche oggi...
Solo che a 16 anni ci rimanevo male e oggi me ne sbatto!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di certo non ero vista come un premio!
> Ma io sono repellente anche oggi...
> Solo che a 16 anni ci rimanevo male e oggi me ne sbatto!


Ma non sei repellente, su. Che dici.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sei repellente, su. Che dici.


Oh...eppure non scherzo...
Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
Sorvolo sullo scroscio di risate dei compagni di scuola quando sono uscita dalla classe in lacrime.
Minchia che brutto momento.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Offerte ed eventualmente un giro di siti che indicano alberghi che fanno day-use...


appunto diglielo un pochino, 48€ per un motel solo perché è Lothar... voglio dire :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di certo non ero vista come un premio!
> *Ma io sono repellente anche oggi*...
> Solo che a 16 anni ci rimanevo male e oggi me ne sbatto!


ma de che.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A 17 anni ho conosciuto il primo ragazzino che ha guardato un minimo oltre...mi ha aperto un mondo quando mi ha detto la cosa più scontata del mondo "prova a sorridere di più".
> A 18 sono riuscita a "conquistare" quello con cui poi ho avuto una storia di 6 anni...e strano a dirsi l'ho fatto con la simpatia...
> Diciamo che ho avuto un cambio molto deciso. Sia di comportamento che di approcci...ai ragazzi, alle amiche, alla vita in generale.


Bravaaaaa :up: io mi sono divertita perché in realtà non mi interessava tanto attirare i maschi ma stranamente( forse proprio per questo atteggiamento ?)  li attiravo   e non mi vestivo da bambolona ne mi truccavo, se mi ricordavo mi passavo giusto un lucida labbra, random.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...


un branco di stronzi.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma de che.


Ma quella che hai visto è una mia controfigura!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tipo: "se perdi vai da lei e te la baci"


Mi auguro che non lesinassi dei buon "MVF"


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un branco di stronzi.


Hai detto poco! Grandissimi stronzi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quella che hai visto è una mia controfigura!!


ahhhhh, 'mbè. Poi certo, tutta truccata e vestita da sera eri taroccata


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...



Ciao

che brutto. Mi dispiace. 
A volte, sono proprio dei cretini ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhhhh, 'mbè. Poi certo, tutta truccata e vestita da sera eri taroccata


E i ventagli!! Non scordare i ventagli!! Che quelli fanno proprio scena, soprattutto per nascondersi!!


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravaaaaa :up: io mi sono divertita perché in realtà non mi interessava tanto attirare i maschi ma stranamente( forse proprio per questo atteggiamento ?)  li attiravo   e non mi vestivo da bambolona ne mi truccavo, se mi ricordavo mi passavo giusto un lucida labbra, random.



Ciao

anche io. Avevo la testa completamente altrove. Diciamo una ritardataria a riguardo. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...


Quand'è che hai scoperto che potevi far muovere gli oggetti col pensiero?


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quand'è che hai scoperto che potevi far muovere gli oggetti col pensiero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No quello no!!!
Ma ho scoperto a 17 anni che in alcune situazioni posso fare sollevare alcune cose!!! :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

comunque credo, che oltre la metà dell'affitto lo fa come ci poniamo alla fine. 
La bellezza otre ad essere relativo e soggettivo, scompare proprio se uno è ultra scorbutico. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...


Ma che compagni stronzi


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque credo, che oltre la metà dell'affitto lo fa come ci poniamo alla fine.
> *La bellezza otre ad essere relativo e soggettivo, scompare proprio se uno è ultra scorbutico*.
> ...


Infatti pur con tutta la mia notevole avvenenza non sai che vita grama faccio. Ohimè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque credo, che oltre la metà *dell'affitto *lo fa come ci poniamo alla fine.
> La bellezza otre ad essere relativo e soggettivo, scompare proprio se uno è ultra scorbutico.
> ...


affitto? che intendi Sienne?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...



te ne fa onore che riesci a parlarne, io è un momento brutto del quale non parlo, per fortuna poi mi sono trasferita, e mi sono incaponita nel riscatto, e infatti aver vinto un titolo di bellezza mi ha fatto stare molto meglio. 

C'è da dire che il periodo adolescenziale sono passata da brutto anatroccolo a cigno, tanto che la gente pensava che mi fossi rifatta  

Boh a volte è strana la natura, fatto sta che poi una volta tornata al mio Paese, io "stronza" ho fatto una rimpatriata, e poi quando credevano di vedersi la sfigata, hanno visto la "reginetta" e lì finalmente ho avuto il mio riscatto.

Ma da piccola la gente sa esser molto, molto cattiva... 

Però ti ammiro, io è un momento che tendo a voler dimenticare, però affronto tutto così...

Maremma che infanzia di merda che ho avuto, tra famiglia non ok, e io che ero e mi sentivo un mostro... se ci penso oggi... Giusto ieri una ragazzina si è uccisa per molto meno, nelle mie zone... Boh, a me tutto mi dà più forza per cercare un riscatto, e dimenticare...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> affitto? che intendi Sienne?


Forse affetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse affetto


uhm, non credo.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che compagni stronzi


adolescenti, sono/siamo stati tutti un po' stronzi...


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> affitto? che intendi Sienne?



Ciao

ok ... non si usa dire così in italiano. 
Nel senso che, per piacere ci vogliono più cose, non basta essere carine o belle. 
E la parte maggiore secondo me (la parte maggiore dell'affitto) lo fanno carisma, simpatia ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque credo, che oltre la metà *dell'affitto *lo fa come ci poniamo alla fine.
> La bellezza otre ad essere relativo e soggettivo, scompare proprio se uno è ultra scorbutico.
> ...


non ho capito il neretto, però personalmente penso che la bellezza con i sentimenti non c'entra proprio nulla.

E a chi dice che non "trova" l'amore perchè è brutto, non credo! Il bello attira lo sguardo, ma solo la sostanza avvicina i cuori.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> adolescenti, sono/siamo stati tutti un po' stronzi...


Ma così no :singleeye: almeno nella mia classe non sono mai successi atteggiamenti simili, c'erano ovviamente antipatie e simpatie ma nei limiti e senza scazzi particolari  In realtà a ben pensarci eravamo piuttosto coesi una gran nella classe quella dei superiori


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... non si usa dire così in italiano.
> Nel senso che, per piacere ci vogliono più cose, non basta essere carine o belle.
> ...


Effetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... non si usa dire così in italiano.
> Nel senso che, per piacere ci vogliono più cose, non basta essere carine o belle.
> ...


Ti quoto :up:


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti pur con tutta la mia notevole avvenenza non sai che vita grama faccio. Ohimè.




avrai sicuramente anche altro. O tu ti accontenti di chi si sofferma a guardarti e si scioglie ... y nada mas. Non credo, sinceramente. Perciò ...


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> te ne fa onore che riesci a parlarne, io è un momento brutto del quale non parlo, per fortuna poi mi sono trasferita, e mi sono incaponita nel riscatto, e infatti aver vinto un titolo di bellezza mi ha fatto stare molto meglio.
> 
> C'è da dire che il periodo adolescenziale sono passata da brutto anatroccolo a cigno, tanto che la gente pensava che mi fossi rifatta
> 
> ...


un'amica mia da piccola doveva portare un bustino per via dell'escoliosi, le altre ragazzine la snobbavano e la prendevano in giro, se l'ha tolto a 14 anni, e allora ha rimorchiato TUTTI i ragazzi di queste genie... c'è da dire che anche lei ha sbocciato bella bella proprio (Ornella Muti ma meglio, non so se mi spiego :singleeye


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> te ne fa onore che riesci a parlarne, io è un momento brutto del quale non parlo, per fortuna poi mi sono trasferita, e mi sono incaponita nel riscatto, e infatti aver vinto un titolo di bellezza mi ha fatto stare molto meglio.
> 
> C'è da dire che il periodo adolescenziale sono passata da brutto anatroccolo a cigno, tanto che la gente pensava che mi fossi rifatta
> 
> ...


A me del riscatto non è mai interessato.
Per me potevano continuare a fare gli stronzi, sono solo diventata più forte io...
Che poi fisicamente non ho avuto chissà quale cambio, il mio cambio è stato al 90% caratteriale. E garantisco che il lato caratteriale è quello che fa il più grande lavoro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... non si usa dire così in italiano.
> Nel senso che, per piacere ci vogliono più cose, non basta essere carine o belle.
> ...


immaginavo fosse la traduzione di un modo di dire. Curioso. Non mi viene l'equivalente in italiano altrimenti te lo direi.
Comunque sono d'accordo.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Effetto.



No, ho fatto confusione. Ho usato un detto tedesco. Si usa dire oltre la metà dell'affitto, perché l'affitto è composto da più cose ... e non basta mirare solo su un'aspetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> adolescenti, sono/siamo stati tutti un po' stronzi...


fortunatamente a questi livelli ne ho conosciuti pochi.
Io ero in una scuola di fighetti(e credo pure Nicka), particolarmente provinciali: dovevi comprare le scarpe in quel negozio, i vestiti dovevano essere di una certa marca... ecc...
Io non me lo potevo permettere, per prima cosa.
Per mia fortuna inoltre sono sempre stata abbastanza creativa e non ho mai avuto paura di essere 'originale'.
Quindi ero quella vestita 'strana' e lo sapevo e ne andavo pure orgogliosa.
Niente di che ma abbastanza stravagante perchè se ne accorgessero.
Però oltre qualche battutina non sono mai andati.
Anche perchè poi rispondevo... e lì rimanevano.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fortunatamente a questi livelli ne ho conosciuti pochi.
> Io ero in una scuola di fighetti(e credo pure Nicka), particolarmente provinciali: dovevi comprare le scarpe in quel negozio, i vestiti dovevano essere di una certa marca... ecc...
> Io non me lo potevo permettere, per prima cosa.
> Per mia fortuna inoltre sono sempre stata abbastanza creativa e non ho mai avuto paura di essere 'originale'.
> ...


A tirarti cazzotti. Su, Madonna Santa. Madre coraggio bambina.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> un'amica mia da piccola doveva portare un bustino per via dell'escoliosi, le altre ragazzine la snobbavano e la prendevano in giro, se l'ha tolto a 14 anni, e allora ha rimorchiato TUTTI i ragazzi di queste genie... c'è da dire che anche lei ha sbocciato bella bella proprio (Ornella Muti ma meglio, non so se mi spiego :singleeye


Poi le ragazze erano proprio cattive, certe cose che non riuscirei a raccontare neppure in terza persona, mi fa male per quella bambina ferita, e i ragazzi andavano dietro. Io ho dovuto tenere pure l'apparecchio, ed ero piena di brufoli, poi capelli crespissimi e ricci ricci, lineamenti che non sono i miei di ora, ero un mostriciattolo davvero... però diciamo che la botta era avere quei due "diversamente" genitori, ed esser trattata così fuori...

Ecco avrei avuto la possibilità di rimorchiare i loro ragazzi ma non l'ho data vinta neppure a loro... la mia rivincita è stata poter ridare il 2 di picche ricevuto.. e poi che tutt'oggi mi cercano loro... ora che poi è giunta un'altra notizia (del successo che non ho detto esplicitamente, ma del quale ho manifestato euforia a fine anno) sono tutti lì... ma facile denigrare chi non è nessuno, e acclamarmi nel momento di "ripresa"  eh, ma i veri amici li ho visti prima, non ora...  anzi ora ho visto la bassezza di chi mi ha denigrato! 

Sono felice anche per la tua amica, mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di simile, perché non ti abitui, cioè hai un vissuto da "brutta", e gli altri ti vedono "bella" , e te ti puoi sentire "cesso, sfigata", e se prima era normale ora passo da "quella che se la tira"... :facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> No, ho fatto confusione. Ho usato un detto tedesco. Si usa dire oltre la metà dell'affitto, perché *l'affitto è composto da più cose *... e non basta mirare solo su un'aspetto.


ah sì? In italia è solo la locazione, a meno che non sia comprensiva delle spese condominiali ma normalmente si tengono separate altrimenti poi per le tasse è una complicazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A tirarti cazzotti. Su, Madonna Santa. Madre coraggio bambina.


ma quali cazzotti, erano dei pirlotti, giocavo facile.
poi che cazzo c'entra madre coraggio?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me del riscatto non è mai interessato.
> Per me potevano continuare a fare gli stronzi, sono solo diventata più forte io...
> Che poi fisicamente non ho avuto chissà quale cambio, il mio cambio è stato al 90% caratteriale. *E garantisco che il lato caratteriale è quello che fa il più grande lavoro...*


:umile: questo assolutamente!


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì? In italia è solo la locazione, a meno che non sia comprensiva delle spese condominiali ma normalmente si tengono separate altrimenti poi per le tasse è una complicazione.



Ciao

interessante. 
No qui c'è l'affitto e le "Nebenkosten" -> i costi secondari, come la spazzatura, il riscaldamento ecc. 
Devi sempre chiedere a quanto ammontano questi costi secondari e cosa è compreso. Ci sono sempre e ti possono falsificare di tanto l'affitto. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> interessante.
> No qui c'è l'affitto e le "Nebenkosten" -> i costi secondari, come la spazzatura, il riscaldamento ecc.
> ...


ah beh, allora è come qui, grosso modo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali cazzotti, erano dei pirlotti, giocavo facile.
> poi che cazzo c'entra madre coraggio?


Pirlotti che ti davano i cazzotti. Vabbè. Io ero uno mediamente figo pure a scuola. Alle medie ero uno proprio tranquillo, molto timido. Ci sono state ragazze che mi sono venute dietro per ANNI (anche dopo, alle superiori) con le quali non ero in grado di spiccicare verbo. E venivano loro dietro a me, non il contrario. Pensa che stronzo. Il cambio di passo l'ho fato dalle medie alle superiori, cioè dopo i quattordici anni, per tutta una serie di ragioni. Considera però che avendo fatto un istituto tecnico c'era la peggio feccia ed i primi anni erano cazzotti veri, poi però ero piuttosto amato tranne dagli stronzi in quanto tali, alcuni professori inclusi, coi quali il rapporto era evidentemente conflittuale, che già allora era vispo e sveglio, rapido di pensiero e di lingua e affatto timoroso dell'autorità imposta. Vabbè.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Poi le ragazze erano proprio cattive, certe cose che non riuscirei a raccontare neppure in terza persona, mi fa male per quella bambina ferita, e i ragazzi andavano dietro. Io ho dovuto tenere pure l'apparecchio, ed ero piena di brufoli, poi capelli crespissimi e ricci ricci, lineamenti che non sono i miei di ora, ero un mostriciattolo davvero... però diciamo che la botta era avere quei due "diversamente" genitori, ed esser trattata così fuori...
> 
> Ecco avrei avuto la possibilità di rimorchiare i loro ragazzi ma non l'ho data vinta neppure a loro... la mia rivincita è stata poter ridare il 2 di picche ricevuto.. e poi che tutt'oggi mi cercano loro... ora che poi è giunta un'altra notizia (del successo che non ho detto esplicitamente, ma del quale ho manifestato euforia a fine anno) sono tutti lì... ma facile denigrare chi non è nessuno, e acclamarmi nel momento di "ripresa"  eh, ma i veri amici li ho visti prima, non ora...  anzi ora ho visto la bassezza di chi mi ha denigrato!
> 
> Sono felice anche per la tua amica, mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di simile, perché non ti abitui, cioè hai un vissuto da "brutta", e gli altri ti vedono "bella" , e te ti puoi sentire "cesso, sfigata", e se prima era normale ora passo da "quella che se la tira"... :facepalm:


lei aveva la fortuna di essere una bambina molto amata dai genitori. Con le altre donne non è diventata per niente stronza, ma molto solidale, veramente. Con gli uomini un po si, non si fidava (fida) che si avvicinino a lei solo per la bellezza e faceva (fa) anche la stronza (e se beve  la cafona) Infatti il trofeo (lei, un tesoro) se l'ha preso un uomo più anziano, sicuro di se stesso e molto intelligente.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è più possibile.


Perché?

Guarda che sono scopabile, dicono.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa solo €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??


Valgo 48 euro?



No.
Voglio la suite con vasca a  quattro posti e TV al plasma che prende tutta la parete.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto.
Uno zotico.
Non sono abituata.
O zotichamo per bene in cascina in mezzo al fieno e alle galline o il.top.
Perché sono aabituata al top.
:blank::blank:


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lei aveva la fortuna di essere una bambina molto amata dai genitori..


questo non dovrebbe essere una fortuna, ma la norma...


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lothar, ascoltami, tu sei un bull? E che tipo di Bull sei?


Lothar. Un. Bull?





Ahahahahahahahaha ahahahahahahahaha ha
Datemi dell ossigeno!!!!!!!!


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> questo non dovrebbe essere una fortuna, ma la norma...


eh lo so... ma era proprio idolatrata. Ma c'entrerà anche il suo carattere ottimistico, solare. Pensa davvero sempre il meglio di tutti (tranne dei marpioni )


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> eh lo so... ma era proprio idolatrata. Ma c'entrerà anche il suo carattere ottimistico, solare. Pensa davvero sempre il meglio di tutti (tranne dei marpioni )


e' cosi' che si prendono le fregature. Io penso sempre il peggio, se devo cambiare idea, almeno non ci perdo niente...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lei aveva la fortuna di essere una bambina molto amata dai genitori. Con le altre donne non è diventata per niente stronza, ma molto solidale, veramente. Con gli uomini un po si, non si fidava (fida) che si avvicinino a lei solo per la bellezza e faceva (fa) anche la stronza (e se beve  la cafona) Infatti il trofeo (lei, un tesoro) se l'ha preso un uomo più anziano, sicuro di se stesso e molto intelligente.


eh io neppure dai genitori... cioè amata ma a modo loro.. che non è amore normale.. 

per anni ho creduto di non meritare amore, ora mi sto riprendendo. Però io non mi fido di nessuno, nè uomo nè donne... ci sto lavorando, ma conoscente con tutti, amica di pochissimi...

Io se c'è una cosa che odio è il pettegolezzo.
Nella vita di tutti i giorni, io dico sempre quello che penso a chi ho davanti. Partendo da questo presupposto, credevo che gli altri avrebbero fatto lo stesso, e invece no, scopro sempre qualche malalingua che non credevo... Boh, me lo porterò a vita, se arrivo in un posto anche se io sto zitta e un altro mi nota, divento sempre un punto di discussione, anche per le cazzate... 

alla fin fine bene o male basta che se ne parli... no? 

Ma ho anche un approccio diverso... io se esco insieme a te non ti riporterei mai la vita di altri, l'unico pettegolezzo che faccio è su me stessa , cosa che con molte persone capita molto di rado... ad esempio non ho mai scritto un mp che descriveva altri del forum, e così come nella vita.. io sono egocentrica su questo, e su molto altro :rotfl:

vabbè sto mischiando tanti argomenti, ma sono mooolto complicata... but the show must go on... l'importante è ciò che si vuol mostrare, d'altronde non esistono fatti ma solo interpretazioni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pirlotti che ti davano i cazzotti. Vabbè. Io ero uno mediamente figo pure a scuola. Alle medie ero uno proprio tranquillo, molto timido. Ci sono state ragazze che mi sono venute dietro per ANNI (anche dopo, alle superiori) con le quali non ero in grado di spiccicare verbo. E venivano loro dietro a me, non il contrario. Pensa che stronzo. Il cambio di passo l'ho fato dalle medie alle superiori, cioè dopo i quattordici anni, per tutta una serie di ragioni. Considera però che avendo fatto un istituto tecnico c'era la peggio feccia ed i primi anni erano cazzotti veri, poi però ero piuttosto amato tranne dagli stronzi in quanto tali, alcuni professori inclusi, coi quali il rapporto era evidentemente conflittuale, che già allora era vispo e sveglio, rapido di pensiero e di lingua e affatto timoroso dell'autorità imposta. Vabbè.


eheh. Mi viene da sorridere perchè io ero al liceo, classico. Quindi popolazione prevalentemente femminile ed appunto fighetta: quando c'era manifestazione c'era tutta la transumanza dai tecnici verso il liceo... ma anche viceversa. 
Certi inseguimenti che duravano mattine intere.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *eh io neppure dai genitori... cioè amata ma a modo loro.. che non è amore normale.. *
> 
> per anni ho creduto di non meritare amore, ora mi sto riprendendo. Però io non mi fido di nessuno, nè uomo nè donne... ci sto lavorando, ma conoscente con tutti, amica di pochissimi...
> 
> ...


nel tuo caso che tu sia diventata una persona di spessore ha più merito... sei una prova vivente del miglioramento della specie  e della teoria che tanti bambini sono dei "supervivientes"


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Uno zotico.
> Non sono abituata.
> O zotichamo per bene in cascina in mezzo al fieno e alle galline o il.top.
> ...


ma poi... t'ha chiamato Regina... oddio non posso ricominciare a ridere che mi cola tutto... 48€... ahahahahahhhh


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> nel tuo caso che tu sia diventata una persona di spessore ha più merito... sei una prova vivente del miglioramento della specie  e della teoria che tanti bambini sono dei "supervivientes"


 grazie, io sto davvero lavorando in merito a ciò. Non voglio che ci sia più gente che passi ciò che ho subito io... 

Si supera tutto, ma per chi è più debole poter dare una mano, mi riempie il cuore, e su questo nel mio territorio sto raggiungendo dei risultati, e mi preme molto.. 

Ho una sorta di "libro segreto", che racchiude tutto tutto il mio passato... solo 2 persone l'hanno letto, quelle due persone sono scoppiate in lacrime per me, ma stanno festeggiando con me ora i risultati, e mi stanno aiutando... 

Io sono felice che lassù qualcuno mi abbia aiutata! Davvero tante cose non riesco a spiegarmele, ed è difficile da dire... 

l'unica cosa che mi preme, è che non ci sono situazioni che distruggono la persone, ci sono eventi disdicevoli dei quali possiamo esser vittime, ma non ci devono plasmare, ma dobbiamo esser noi a plasmare loro... quando nel mio "progetto" la gente si sorprende che io non sia la classica figlia di papà viziata, ma anzi posso dire una piccola parte del mio passato, quello per me è un ottimo risultato... e non è che abbia chissà che potere, semplicemente se si vuole si può... 

mi stai facendo dire troppo


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma poi... t'ha chiamato Regina... oddio non posso ricominciare a ridere che mi cola tutto... 48€... ahahahahahhhh


Ma perchè io mi ricordo 49?
Quell'euro è fondamentale!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non ho capito il neretto, però personalmente penso che la bellezza con i sentimenti non c'entra proprio nulla.
> 
> E a chi ova" l'amore perchè è brutto, non credo! Il bello attira lo sguardo, ma solo la sostanza avvicina i cuori.



Vero che la bellezza non sia componente essenziale dei sentimenti, ci mancherebbe, ma stavate parlando di adolescenza e sfido chiunque ad affermare che in quell'età invece non giochi un ruolo di primaria importanza,  fosse anche che ci si proietta come ci si percepisce. Anch'io,  come alcune di voi, mi sono vissuta come una brutta ragazza e come tale mi sono proposta, salvo scoprire in età adulta una realtà di cui non ero affatto consapevole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia Regina un hotelb&b va bene??costa solo €48...pulito e passabile..che ne dici??





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè io mi ricordo 49?
> Quell'euro è fondamentale!!


nono, RILEGGI!!!!!
Regina, è pure pulito!!!!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MUORO.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, RILEGGI!!!!!
> Regina, è pure pulito!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo!!!! parlavo del B&B Hotel, vedo la pubblicità a 49 euri!!!
Forse che Lothar ha lo sconto fedeltà!!!

Fedeltà...

Fedeltà...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Siete delle iene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> Guarda che sono scopabile, dicono.


Non c'entri tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo!!!! parlavo del B&B Hotel, vedo la pubblicità a 49 euri!!!
> Forse che Lothar ha lo sconto fedeltà!!!
> 
> Fedeltà...
> ...


Io non vedo nulla. Voialtri la vedete per via dell'ip proveniente dalla regione piu' maiala d'Italia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo!!!! parlavo del B&B Hotel, vedo la pubblicità a 49 euri!!!
> Forse che Lothar ha lo sconto fedeltà!!!
> 
> Fedeltà...
> ...


ha la fidelity card per i punti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non vedo nulla. Voialtri la vedete per via dell'ip proveniente dalla regione piu' maiala d'Italia.


non la vedo manco io 

shhh... non mi dite niente:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha la fidelity card per i punti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ogni 10 entrate con ospite diversa una giornata omaggio con moglie! 
Presentare Stato di Famiglia...

Che figata!! :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...


che stronzi.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta, ma qualcuno che ti sia piaciuto moltissimo, su cui tu abbia fantasticato un po', a parte tuo marito c'e' mai stato? Non quando eri molto giovane, piu' di recente.



Ci ho pensato, ma no, non c'è, nessuno di reale almeno.
Poi nel campo degli attori il discorso cambia, ma questa sì che è una cosa adolescenziale!
Quello che a me piace tantissimo è conoscere gli uomini per poterci parlare e per avere una visione da parte maschile.
Ecco, questo mi interessa molto, infatti parlo più volentieri con i mariti delle amiche e potremmo parlare per ore e spesso, solo dopo, mi rendo conto che la cosa possa avere anche infastidito la di lui moglie...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non credo; per me finora, cioè prima del mio attuale marito,  non è stato affatto così. * Ci sono stati periodi in cui avevo in contemporanea um marito, un amante fisso e avventure di sesso volanti, *dunque " non so' boni tutti", so' boni in pochi invece. Secondo me.




...ma dove sono capitata? In una commedia erotica degli anni '70?!! 

Mary, allora stai male per un paio di corna che ora hai ricevuto tu?
Secondo me chi se ne intende di queste cose dovrebbe incassare bene il colpo, però è anche vero che chi le mette non le vuole mai per se stesso...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dove sono capitata? In una commedia erotica degli anni '70?!!


dile, sia detto con il massimo rispetto, ma veramente sembra che il tuo immaginario di riferimento sia di circa due secoli fa.
ma quale commedia erotica anni 70? :unhappy:
le persone vivono così, hanno storie, tante volte storie che coinvolgono amanti ecc. come d'altronde è accaduto a tuo marito.
non giudicare gli altri con questi parametri, basta con questo atteggiamento da bella addormentata.


----------



## Divì (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...eppure non scherzo...
> Tra l'altro la cosa all'epoca mi aveva fatto un male cane, perchè guarda caso quello che aveva perso la scommessa era un tizio che mi piaceva parecchio...
> Quando all'intervallo una mia compagna di classe mi si avvicinò e mi disse "Nicka Nicka, c'è M. che vuole venire a baciarti!!" ho passato i minuti più emozionanti della mia vita fino ad allora...quando lui è entrato in classe e mi si è avvicinato io avevo il cuore che stava per esplodere...
> Quando lui, per fortuna, mi ha però spiegato cosa era successo, anche imbarazzato, sono sprofondata e sono scappata in bagno.
> ...


Ma che merda di gente .....


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> dile, sia detto con il massimo rispetto, ma veramente sembra che il tuo immaginario di riferimento sia di circa due secoli fa.
> ma quale commedia erotica anni 70? :unhappy:
> le persone vivono così, hanno storie, tante volte storie che coinvolgono amanti ecc. come d'altronde è accaduto a tuo marito.
> non giudicare gli altri con questi parametri, basta con questo atteggiamento da bella addormentata.


beh, non tutte le persone, per fortuna


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> beh, non tutte le persone, per fortuna


Non tutte per fortuna, ma davvero non si può sentir parlare di commedie erotiche dai...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*io*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non tutte per fortuna, ma davvero non si può sentir parlare di commedie erotiche dai...



Io mi ci son quasi rotto i polsi sulle commedie erotiche anni 80....che avete da dire?:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> beh, non tutte le persone, per fortuna


quasi tutte le persone.
inoltre ho parlato in generale di avere delle storie, delle relazioni, che non sempre sono semplici e non sempre prevedono che si stia con una sola persona per tutta la vita.
non solo di relazioni extraconiugali.
rispetto le scelte di tutti, ma non capisco perché sgranare gli occhi e ironizzare.
non c'è nemmeno bisogno di andare su tradimento.net per sentire queste storie, a dire il vero.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci son quasi rotto i polsi sulle commedie erotiche anni 80....che avete da dire?:rotfl:


Ah...io non dico niente!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*

A te non posso dire nulla io....


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Hai ragione*

infatti si deve parlare di gran trombicidio!

Marito + amante + avventura.....sì, non mi vengono in mente altri termini.
Ma se questa è vita normale, ti credo sulla parola.
Anzi, faccio finta di crederci...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *quasi tutte le persone.*
> inoltre ho parlato in generale di avere delle storie, delle relazioni, che non sempre sono semplici e non sempre prevedono che si stia con una sola persona per tutta la vita.
> non solo di relazioni extraconiugali.
> rispetto le scelte di tutti, ma non capisco perché sgranare gli occhi e ironizzare.
> non c'è nemmeno bisogno di andare su tradimento.net per sentire queste storie, a dire il vero.



Ora basta con queste generalizzazioni, non se ne può più! 

Confermo: un gran trombicidio


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

tanto per fare un esempio.
io ricordo benissimo che da piccola ogni tot c'era qualche coppia nella cerchia di conoscenti dei miei che o si separava perché tizio o caio aveva avuto un'altra relazione.
lo stesso accadeva per familiari più o meno stretti, alcuni sono separati. 
idem a scuola, c'erano tanti figli di persone separate che adesso vivevano con altri partner, con cui avevano cominciato così.
praticamente io ne ho sentite sempre e per tutta la vita, a vari livelli di gravità e con particolari più o meno dettagliati (ricordo che ero ragazzina quando una volta sentì, dalla parrucchiera, parlare con disapprovazione di "viaggi all'estero" fatti da alcuni mariti di altre donne non presenti, e io non capivo cosa ci fosse di male in un viaggio all'estero ).
e io vivevo in un paese.
insomma, va bene tutto, ma non credo che diletta viva nel paese delle meraviglie.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quasi tutte le persone.
> inoltre ho parlato in generale di avere delle storie, delle relazioni, che non sempre sono semplici e non sempre prevedono che si stia con una sola persona per tutta la vita.
> non solo di relazioni extraconiugali.


Cosi' e' diverso...ma si parlava di marito+amante+trombate varie in contemporanea...
Questo spero bene non si consideri normale o 'lo fanno quasi tutti'...che non ci credo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci son quasi rotto i polsi sulle commedie erotiche anni 80....che avete da dire?:rotfl:


Oscurello, vai a vedere il 3ddino sulle anime belle...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> infatti si deve parlare di gran trombicidio!
> 
> Marito + amante + avventura.....sì, non mi vengono in mente altri termini.
> Ma se questa è vita normale, ti credo sulla parola.
> Anzi, faccio finta di crederci...


diletta, ma insomma, trombicidio, ma se tipo un matrimonio su due finisce con la separazione, e se la causa più diffusa di una separazione è il tradimento di uno dei due coniugi, il tuo stupore esattamente da dove viene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma che limitativi siete!
> io sono passata dai mori con gli occhi oscuri (molto pìù facili da trovare lì da me, capitemi, e poi un'aria a mio padre che è cosí... Edipo eccoti qua) a uomini più chiari con occhi chiari... poco a poco sono diventata di larghe vedute  e non mi precludo (quasi) niente. È importante quello che c'è dentro (personalità, simpatia, feeling)


Finalmente


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> diletta, ma insomma, trombicidio, ma se tipo un matrimonio su due finisce con la separazione, e se la causa più diffusa di una separazione è il tradimento di uno dei due coniugi, il tuo stupore esattamente da dove viene?


da quel 'quasi tutte le persone' che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> da quel 'quasi tutte le persone' che hai scritto tu.


eh, ma è così dile, mica lo dico io.
se la gente mediamente non fa che separarsi e divorziare, e se la causa principale sono i tradimenti, chi pensi che siano queste persone?
ci sono poi i single, che se sono single mica si mettono in clausura, hanno storie anche loro, relazioni, magari dopo un po' finiscono e quindi è ovvio che dopo tot anni hai avuto tanti partner.
ma mica solo qui, cioè, è una cosa che io riscontro nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Cosi' e' diverso...ma si parlava di marito+amante+trombate varie in contemporanea...
> Questo spero bene non si consideri normale o 'lo fanno quasi tutti'...che non ci credo...


e meno male che lo dici anche tu! :up:
Ora vogliono farci passare per dei bigottoni fuori dal mondo mentre invece ci sono fuori loro.
Quanta fantasia!


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e meno male che lo dici anche tu! :up:
> Ora vogliono farci passare per dei bigottoni fuori dal mondo mentre invece ci sono fuori loro.
> Quanta fantasia!


niente, ci rinuncio. :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> niente, ci rinuncio. :unhappy:


Dalida...vieni con me...andiamo a slinguazzare un po' in discoteca con perfetti sconosciuti...in attesa del grande ammmmmmore...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, ma è così dile, mica lo dico io.
> se la gente mediamente non fa che separarsi e divorziare, e se la causa principale sono i tradimenti, chi pensi che siano queste persone?
> ci sono poi i single, che se sono single mica si mettono in clausura, hanno storie anche loro, relazioni, magari dopo un po' finiscono e quindi è ovvio che dopo tot anni hai avuto tanti partner.
> ma mica solo qui, cioè, è una cosa che io riscontro nella vita di tutti i giorni.


I single possono fare della propria vita quello che vogliono (a parte andare con gli sposati che mi farebbe incazzare di brutto).
Sulle separazioni, ti pare una bella cosa, un progresso, una espressione di maturità?


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e meno male che lo dici anche tu! :up:
> Ora vogliono farci passare per dei bigottoni fuori dal mondo mentre invece ci sono fuori loro.
> Quanta fantasia!


Non siete bigottoni. Ma nemmeno noi siamo promiscui.... solo longevi [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dalida...vieni con me...andiamo a slinguazzare un po' in discoteca con perfetti sconosciuti...in attesa del grande ammmmmmore...


madonna.
SI'.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

quando andavo a scuola nella mia classe massimo due avevano genitori separati. Oggi in una classe, la metà se non di più hanno genitori separati. Il tutto non dipende dal fatto, che oggi si tradisce di più che una volta. Ma oggi la donna è più autonoma e la pressione sociale non è così grande come una volta. Per fortuna. Questo comporta anche, che i nostri figli crescono con modelli di famiglia e di coppia differenti, da quelle storie che si raccontavano ai miei tempi. Non è che sia vecchiotta, un po' più di quaranta. Ma intanto è già cambiato molto. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando andavo a scuola nella mia classe massimo due avevano genitori separati. Oggi in una classe, la metà se non di più hanno genitori separati. Il tutto non dipende dal fatto, che oggi si tradisce di più che una volta. Ma oggi la donna è più autonoma e la pressione sociale non è così grande come una volta. Per fortuna. Questo comporta anche, che i nostri figli crescono con modelli di famiglia e di coppia differenti, da quelle storie che si raccontavano ai miei tempi. Non è che sia vecchiotta, un po' più di quaranta. Ma intanto è già cambiato molto.
> 
> ...


Quando ero piccolina io i genitori separati erano veramente pochissimi.
Ma io vedevo anche tante mamme casalinghe, che all'epoca mica tutte lavoravano.
E sentivo, soprattutto in paese, le chiacchiere che giravano. L'uomo era giustificato a tradire la moglie, ma guai se a tradire era una donna. E guai se una donna veniva scaricata dal marito...
Hai ragione, la donna diventando più autonoma ha ribaltato una mentalità lunga secoli.

Le corna esistono da che esiste il mondo.
Il gestirle cambia in base alle epoche che viviamo...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> I single possono fare della propria vita quello che vogliono (a parte andare con gli sposati che mi farebbe incazzare di brutto).
> Sulle separazioni, ti pare una bella cosa, un progresso, una espressione di maturità?


eh, ma dicevi che pure i single raccontavano balle quando ti dicevamo che ci capitava di avere tanti incontri occasionali!
a me non sembra una cosa né bella né brutta, nel senso che ovviamente la libertà di scelta che prima non si aveva è una cosa positiva ma pone anche una serie di problemi ecc.
dico semplicemente che è così.
è così caspita, dile, e se una vuole vivere nella realtà sappia che la realtà è anche questa.
il che non ti obbliga a vivere così anche tu ma solo ad aprire davvero la tua mente nei confronti di chi vive diversamente da e, perché davvero sembra che tu viva in un mondo incantato.
non conosci gente separata perchè il marito o la moglie o ha tradito?
ecco, le loro storie sono come quelle della gente qui.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entri tu.


No scusa, e chi c entra?


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> I single possono fare della propria vita quello che vogliono (a parte andare con gli sposati che mi farebbe incazzare di brutto).
> Sulle separazioni, ti pare una bella cosa, un progresso, una espressione di maturità?



Ciao

le più separazioni oggi, è un espressione di LIBERTÀ. Cosa ben diversa. Perché i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati. 
Una volta rimanevi per vergogna, pre la pressione sociale che ti etichettava come poveraccia, perché non avevi i mezzi ecc. Meglio? Per molte donne sì. E forse stiamo solo andando in direzione di legami monogami seriali. Con l'autonomia della donna, il modello tradizionale sta mostrando i suoi limiti ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusa, e chi c entra?


mizzica, sei torda: siete in due!


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le più separazioni oggi, è un espressione di LIBERTÀ. Cosa ben diversa. Perché i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati.
> Una volta rimanevi per vergogna, pre la pressione sociale che ti etichettava come poveraccia, perché non avevi i mezzi ecc. Meglio? Per molte donne sì. E forse stiamo solo andando in direzione di legami monogami seriali. Con l'autonomia della donna, il modello tradizionale sta mostrando i suoi limiti ...
> ...



ciao sienne, ti quoto.
vabbé, io ti quoto praticamente su tutto.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ero piccolina io i genitori separati erano veramente pochissimi.
> Ma io vedevo anche tante mamme casalinghe, che all'epoca mica tutte lavoravano.
> E sentivo, soprattutto in paese, le chiacchiere che giravano. L'uomo era giustificato a tradire la moglie, ma guai se a tradire era una donna. E guai se una donna veniva scaricata dal marito...
> Hai ragione, la donna diventando più autonoma ha ribaltato una mentalità lunga secoli.
> ...




Ciao

vero. La mia bisnonna fu talmente coraggiosa di mettersi contro tutto il paese, perché ha buttato fuori casa il marito. La figlia aveva solo pochi mesi. Ci ha messo quasi una vita per rimettere a sesto la sua reputazione. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> I single possono fare della propria vita quello che vogliono (a parte andare con gli sposati che mi farebbe incazzare di brutto).
> Sulle separazioni, ti pare una bella cosa, un progresso, una espressione di maturità?


quindi due amanti sposati(non tra loro, eh) va bene?
Ma dimmi la verità, a parte gli scherzi: se fosse stato un uomo a dirti matrimonio+amante+fughe occasionali, tu saresti stata attrettanto incredula?


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, ma dicevi che pure i single raccontavano balle quando ti dicevamo che ci capitava di avere tanti incontri occasionali!
> a me non sembra una cosa né bella né brutta, nel senso che ovviamente la libertà di scelta che prima non si aveva è una cosa positiva ma pone anche una serie di problemi ecc.
> dico semplicemente che è così.
> è così caspita, dile, e se una vuole vivere nella realtà sappia* che la realtà è anche questa.*
> ...



Ecco, così va bene: 'anche' è la parolina che mette tutti d'accordo!

Ne conosco sì come conoscenti, nella mia cerchia invece siamo (per ora) ancora tutti e dico tutti al primo matrimonio e fino al momento di essere arrivata qui non me ne meravigliavo per niente: era tutto nella norma, nell'ordine naturale delle cose...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi due amanti sposati(non tra loro, eh) va bene?
> Ma dimmi la verità, a parte gli scherzi:* se fosse stato un uomo a dirti matrimonio+amante+fughe occasionali, tu saresti stata attrettanto incredula?*



se si sta andando a parare di nuovo là sono di nuovo pronta a dire addio alla vita.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, così va bene: 'anche' è la parolina che mette tutti d'accordo!
> 
> Ne conosco sì come conoscenti, nella mia cerchia invece siamo (per ora) ancora tutti e dico tutti al primo matrimonio e fino al momento di essere arrivata qui non me ne meravigliavo per niente: era tutto nella norma, nell'ordine naturale delle cose...


ma sì, anche, è implicito che tutti vivono diversamente (sebbene è sicuro che sono molte di più le persone che hanno avuto più partner che non quelle che ne hanno avuto uno solo, ma vabbé).
volevo solo dire che io queste cose le sento praticamente da tutta la vita, penso che una persona che ha anche qualche anno in più e quindi più esperienza di conoscenti ecc. ne abbia sentite anche di più.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi due amanti sposati(non tra loro, eh) va bene?
> Ma dimmi la verità, a parte gli scherzi: se fosse stato un uomo a dirti matrimonio+amante+fughe occasionali, tu saresti stata attrettanto incredula?


Sulla prima domanda non ti rispondo neanche sperando che sia solo uno scherzo, come infatti hai aggiunto, e non una provocazione...

Su quell'altra, certo che sì, mi sembra davvero eccessiva come cosa, diciamo che va bene come barzelletta o, come sempre, per volersela raccontare.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le più separazioni oggi, è un espressione di LIBERTÀ. Cosa ben diversa. Perché i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati.
> Una volta rimanevi per vergogna, pre la pressione sociale che ti etichettava come poveraccia, perché non avevi i mezzi ecc. Meglio? Per molte donne sì. *E forse stiamo solo andando in direzione di legami monogami seriali. Con l'autonomia della donna, il modello tradizionale sta mostrando i suoi limiti ..*.
> ...



Sì, lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, così va bene: 'anche' è la parolina che mette tutti d'accordo!
> 
> Ne conosco sì come conoscenti, nella mia cerchia invece siamo (per ora) ancora tutti e dico tutti al primo matrimonio e fino al momento di essere arrivata qui non me ne meravigliavo per niente: era tutto nella norma, nell'ordine naturale delle cose...


ma oramai non è più così, Diletta. Che poi sia un bene o un male in assoluto non lo so.
Nel senso: io credo, ho sempre creduto nella lealtà come valore.
Poi gli amori possono pure finire.
Per me che finiscano, in tanti casi, perchè è venuta meno la lealtà, è estremamente triste.
Perchè se è vero che con l'autonomia della donna la donna non è più obbligata a restare in un matrimonio, è anche vero che fino a qualche tempo fa ci si sposava perchè si doveva: era un obbligo verso la società e la famiglia e ti guardavano male se non lo facevi.
Adesso il matrimonio dovrebbe essere una scelta molto più consapevole proprio perchè fatta in libertà.
Invece c'è gente che dopo qualche mese è lì in cerca come un cane da tartufi.
E secondo me in questo c'è molto di sbagliato.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. La mia bisnonna fu talmente coraggiosa di mettersi contro tutto il paese, perché ha buttato fuori casa il marito. La figlia aveva solo pochi mesi. Ci ha messo quasi una vita per rimettere a sesto la sua reputazione.
> 
> ...



Mi piace tantissimo la tua bisnonna. 
Amo le persone coraggiose e combattenti per ciò che ritengono giusto per loro!


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. La mia bisnonna fu talmente coraggiosa di mettersi contro tutto il paese, perché ha buttato fuori casa il marito. La figlia aveva solo pochi mesi. Ci ha messo quasi una vita per rimettere a sesto la sua reputazione.
> 
> ...


la mia bisnonna, invece, tradimenti su tradimenti su tradimenti, con decine di donne diverse
platealmente, senza la minima decenza.
tutti mandati giù, mai nemmeno presa lontanamente l'idea di separarsi, perché.. figurati.
tutti a conoscenza di tutto, anche i figli, che pure appresero quei comportamenti praticamente uguali.
e via così.
certo che è una fortuna potersi separare e divorziare, ed essere in una società che te lo consente senza stigma.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma sì, anche, è implicito che tutti vivono diversamente *(sebbene è sicuro che sono molte di più le persone che hanno avuto più partner che non quelle che ne hanno avuto uno solo*, ma vabbé).
> volevo solo dire che io queste cose le sento praticamente da tutta la vita, penso che una persona che ha anche qualche anno in più e quindi più esperienza di conoscenti ecc. ne abbia sentite anche di più.



Ma io me lo auguro che siano molte di più, e comunque lo credo anch'io.
Avere più esperienze è sano e formativo e l'ho sempre detto.

Ne sento poche perché probabilmente siamo una cerchia di persone con tutte un vissuto simile, diciamo che siamo una casta!
...di intoccabili! :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma oramai non è più così, Diletta. Che poi sia un bene o un male in assoluto non lo so.
> Nel senso: io credo, ho sempre creduto nella lealtà come valore.
> Poi gli amori possono pure finire.
> Per me che finiscano, in tanti casi, perchè è venuta meno la lealtà, è estremamente triste.
> ...



Ti quoto specie il neretto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me del riscatto non è mai interessato.
> Per me potevano continuare a fare gli stronzi, sono solo diventata più forte io...
> Che poi fisicamente non ho avuto chissà quale cambio, il mio cambio è stato al 90% caratteriale. E garantisco che il lato caratteriale è quello che fa il più grande lavoro...


come sempre quoto
Ci assomiliamo parecchio io e te.
Il mio cambiamento è avvenuto durante la mia relazione. Improvvisamente gli uomini si sono accorti che esistevo e soprattutto mi sono resa conto di piacere. Cambiamenti fisici zero.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando andavo a scuola nella mia classe massimo due avevano genitori separati. Oggi in una classe, la metà se non di più hanno genitori separati. Il tutto non dipende dal fatto, che oggi si tradisce di più che una volta. Ma oggi la donna è più autonoma e la pressione sociale non è così grande come una volta. Per fortuna. Questo comporta anche, che i nostri figli crescono con modelli di famiglia e di coppia differenti, da quelle storie che si raccontavano ai miei tempi. Non è che sia vecchiotta, un po' più di quaranta. Ma intanto è già cambiato molto.
> 
> ...


Questo cambiamento però io non lo vedo proprio solo in maniera positiva
Sicuramente c'è meno "vergogna" nel separarsi ma c'è sicuramente anche troppa facilità nel farlo
O la gente si è sposata a casaccio o tutte queste separazioni restano per me inspiegabili. Tradimenti o no.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> come sempre quoto
> Ci assomiliamo parecchio io e te.
> Il mio cambiamento è avvenuto durante la mia relazione. Improvvisamente gli uomini si sono accorti che esistevo e soprattutto mi sono resa conto di piacere. Cambiamenti fisici zero.


Anche nel mio caso si sono accorti di me dopo che il primo si è interessato...proprio perchè quando piaci a una persona si scatena un qualcosa che ti porta evidentemente ad essere felice, ti regala autostima, ti fa camminare con la testa alta e la schiena dritta (con le piacevoli ed evidenti conseguenze del caso!! ) e questa cosa fa sì che cominci a piacere...
E' un cane che si morde la coda, sia in positivo che in negativo...quando avevo il mio periodo "nero" non c'era verso...eppure ero sempre io e avevo sempre la stessa faccia e lo stesso corpo...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la mia bisnonna, invece, tradimenti su tradimenti su tradimenti, con decine di donne diverse
> platealmente, senza la minima decenza.
> tutti mandati giù, mai nemmeno presa lontanamente l'idea di separarsi, perché.. figurati.
> tutti a conoscenza di tutto, anche i figli, che pure appresero quei comportamenti praticamente uguali.
> ...



Questo è verissimo.
Quei tipi di mariti lì (come anche le mogli) devono solo essere sbattuti fuori di casa, però, prima ci si mette le scarpe più appuntite che abbiamo e poi si procede...
Poi, scatta la pena più atroce che è l'essere messi sul lastrico.
Nessuna pietà, devono fare la fila alla Caritas...


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma oramai non è più così, Diletta. Che poi sia un bene o un male in assoluto non lo so.
> Nel senso: io credo, ho sempre creduto nella lealtà come valore.
> Poi gli amori possono pure finire.
> Per me che finiscano, in tanti casi, perchè è venuta meno la lealtà, è estremamente triste.
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> la mia bisnonna, invece, tradimenti su tradimenti su tradimenti, con decine di donne diverse
> platealmente, senza la minima decenza.
> tutti mandati giù, mai nemmeno presa lontanamente l'idea di separarsi, perché.. figurati.
> tutti a conoscenza di tutto, anche i figli, che pure appresero quei comportamenti praticamente uguali.
> ...


temo dimentichiate il fatto che non pochi uomini e non poche donne si sposano o per la paura di restare da soli o per non voler imparare a stirare o cambiare le gomme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> temo dimentichiate il fatto che non pochi uomini e non poche donne si sposano o per la paura di restare da soli o per non voler imparare a stirare o cambiare le gomme.


ma questo è, appunto, sbagliato. Poi, fosse solo quello che dici tu: c'è chi si sposa per la festa. L'idea romantica del matrimonio.
Da prendere a calci nel culo fino a che non gli passa.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo cambiamento però io non lo vedo proprio solo in maniera positiva
> Sicuramente c'è meno "vergogna" nel separarsi ma c'è sicuramente anche troppa facilità nel farlo
> O la gente si è sposata a casaccio o tutte queste separazioni restano per me inspiegabili. Tradimenti o no.



Ciao


L'unica cosa positiva è la libertà economica e da stigmi sociali per la donna. 
Ora si tratta di imparare a gestire tutto questo. Come anche il fatto, che i matrimoni si formano in gran parte per motivi differenti rispetto ad una volta. E a volte mi sembra che ciò non sia tanto chiaro. Se i motivi non sono più gli stessi, allora cambiano anche le dinamiche di una coppia. E mi sembra che mancano dei modelli. Lo leggiamo spesso qui che ci si è lasciati andare dal quotidiano. Una volta era il quotidiano al primo posto. Giusto. Oggi più la crescita di una coppia. Ehhh, ma quella va ben curata ... se no si sgretola. Un insegnamento che spesso si scopre solo durante la propria esperienza. E allora mi chiedo, come erano / vivevano i genitori? Perché si cade così dal pero? Dove si è cresciuti? Cosa si ha osservato? ... Spesso, una coppia che funzionava y nada mas. 
Solo un idea su tante altre ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è, appunto, sbagliato. Poi, fosse solo quello che dici tu: *c'è chi si sposa per la festa.* L'idea romantica del matrimonio.
> Da prendere a calci nel culo fino a che non gli passa.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Quella mia amica che ha appena partorito...
Porca miseria, il suo matrimonio pareva la festa dei 18 anni che non ha mai avuto...
Tempo 2 anni e si è separata...


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci son quasi rotto i polsi sulle commedie erotiche anni 80....che avete da dire?:rotfl:


cadendo dal divano immagino :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> temo dimentichiate il fatto che non pochi uomini e non poche donne si sposano o per la paura di restare da soli o per non voler imparare a stirare o cambiare le gomme.



perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
stirare non stira più nessuno, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
> il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
> stirare non stira più nessuno, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


Anche qui sbagli a generalizzare. Mia moglie stira anche le maglie della salute del pupo. E gliele cambia tutti i giorni


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Anche qui sbagli a generalizzare. Mia moglie stira anche le maglie della salute del pupo. E gliele cambia tutti i giorni


per un bimbo piccolo non so.
io stendo e piego bene i panni, giusto qualche camicia.
non ho nemmeno l'asse e conosco molte persone che non lo fanno.
a scanso di equivoci, se dico tutti o nessuno voglio intendere tanti o pochi.
ovvio che non saranno mai proprio tutti tutti o nessuno nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
> il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
> *stirare non stira più nessuno*, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


7 camicie tutte le settimane
20 magliette
più i miei vestiti


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 7 camicie tutte le settimane
> 20 magliette
> più i miei vestiti


la camicia tanto quanto, la maglietta proprio no.
stendo e piego tutto bene, qualcosa sulle grucce.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
> il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
> stirare non stira più nessuno, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


io stiro  tuttissimo e cambio gomme ...porcaccia :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la camicia tanto quanto, la maglietta proprio no.
> stendo e piego tutto bene, qualcosa sulle grucce.


Non si stirano giusto le mutande e gli asciugamani


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non si stirano giusto le mutande e gli asciugamani


io non stiro neppure jeans, gonne, leggings, lenzuola, quasi tutti gli indumenti di cotone tipo t-shirt o canotte, la roba della palestra figurati.
appunto quasi nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Quella mia amica che ha appena partorito...
> Porca miseria, il suo matrimonio pareva la festa dei 18 anni che non ha mai avuto...
> Tempo 2 anni e si è separata...


non so la tua amica, ma se c'è gente che fa i debiti per affittare la villa o per l'abito e non ha manco gli occhi per piangere, come se il significato del matrimonio fosse quello di meravigliare amici e parenti il giorno della cerimonia... vabbè.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
> il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
> stirare non stira più nessuno, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


era per fare degli esempi molto semplici e banali  e non è una mia distinzione è un riferirsi a quello che mi è capitato di vedere negli anni.   osservando coppie di amici e conoscenti.

sullo stirare devo dissentire,ma forse tu da donna non hai il problema dello stirare le camicie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la camicia tanto quanto, la maglietta proprio no.
> stendo e piego tutto bene, qualcosa sulle grucce.



Lo dici tu a mio figlio di 17 anni che esce con la maglietta non stirata?


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> e meno male che lo dici anche tu! :up:
> Ora vogliono farci passare per dei bigottoni fuori dal mondo *mentre invece ci sono fuori loro*.
> Quanta fantasia!





Diletta ha detto:


> I single possono fare della propria vita quello che vogliono (a parte andare con gli sposati che mi farebbe incazzare di brutto).
> *Sulle separazioni, ti pare una bella cosa, un progresso, una espressione di maturità*?


ma chi ha detto che è un progresso, scusa? ma minkia, diletta, è da ieri che ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che al di là della TUA esperienza del TUO mondo ce ne sono ANCHE tante altre. 
ma tu fai finta di ascoltare e invece no, non ascolti proprio niente. 
e pensa come vuoi alla fine ame non cambia niente.
ma non far finta di voler capire, che non mi pare che sia vero.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, così va bene: 'anche' è la parolina che mette tutti d'accordo!
> 
> Ne conosco sì come conoscenti, nella mia cerchia invece siamo (per ora) ancora tutti e dico tutti al primo matrimonio e fino al momento di essere arrivata qui non me ne meravigliavo per niente: *era tutto nella norma, nell'ordine naturale delle cose*...


ma tu con la gente non ci parli? frequenti solo i tuoi amici? non hai colleghi, conoscenti, gente che aiuti a attraversare la strada, che ne so? fino a che non hai messo piede qui non hai mai parlato con nessuno che avesse una vita diversa dalla tua? e dove vivi, nel fantabosco? 



Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo.
> Quei tipi di mariti lì (come anche le mogli) devono solo essere sbattuti fuori di casa, però, prima ci si mette le scarpe più appuntite che abbiamo e poi si procede...
> Poi, scatta la pena più atroce che è l'essere messi sul lastrico.
> Nessuna pietà, devono fare la fila alla Caritas...


e poi quando fai così non capisco se (e credo di sì) sei ironica e prendi per il culo oppure no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, prima erano pure peggiori i motivi.
> il matrimonio di per sé non ha avuto niente di romantico per secoli. l'amore mica era la base, erano accordi tra famiglie e le persone si sposavano pure per delega e senza essersi nemmeno visti in faccia. un'istituzione che andava bene tanto per i nobili, che potevano fare alleanze, quanto per i contadini, che si dividevano i compiti e producevano per consumare.
> stirare non stira più nessuno, almeno io proprio no, cambiare le gomme figurati, basta una telefonata (inoltre, ammazza, ma pure tu, ma che divisione dei ruoli hai in mente? :unhappy


eh. Ma sai che forse, dico forse, l'importanza dell'impegno preso la sentivano più allora di adesso? Perchè siamo passati dal matrimonio come contratto commerciale o di alleanza a 'era una gran bella gnocca e me la sono sposata', come abbiamo visto qui recentemente.
Capisci che, nel caso di un impegno del genere, io non so cosa sia peggio, francamente.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dici tu a mio figlio di 17 anni che esce con la maglietta non stirata?


e glielo dico io sì. 
gli faccio leggere questo articolo, dici che si convince?
http://www.greenme.it/abitare/risparmio-energetico/9679-smettere-di-stirare


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non stiro neppure jeans, gonne, leggings, lenzuola, quasi tutti gli indumenti di cotone tipo t-shirt o canotte, la roba della palestra figurati.
> appunto quasi nulla.


anche noi: basta saper stendere


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dici tu a mio figlio di 17 anni che esce con la maglietta non stirata?


Mio figlio ci esce. Se ci tiene che sia stirata il ferro è lì, ed è già capitato che se la stirasse. Signora madre e futura suocera: bisogna educarli da piccoli


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche noi: basta saper stendere


ohhhhhh. finalmente!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che è un progresso, scusa? ma minkia, diletta, è da ieri che ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che al di là della TUA esperienza del TUO mondo ce ne sono ANCHE tante altre.
> ma tu fai finta di ascoltare e invece no, non ascolti proprio niente.
> e pensa come vuoi alla fine ame non cambia niente.
> ma non far finta di voler capire, che non mi pare che sia vero.
> ...


ahahahahah Fatina Dilly e Lupo Lucio


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so la tua amica, ma se c'è gente che fa i debiti per affittare la villa o per l'abito e non ha manco gli occhi per piangere, come se il significato del matrimonio fosse quello di meravigliare amici e parenti il giorno della cerimonia... vabbè.


Ha fatto un finanziamento di non ti dico quanto per il ricevimento.
Poi ci ha messo di mezzo il mutuo a 40 anni nel quale ha messo garante suo padre.
Lei semplice commessa e lui lavoratore in nero e straniero.
Tempo due anni ed è scoppiato tutto.
Casa all'asta che non si vende, pignoramento del quinto dello stipendio con un figlio appena nato, multe su multe che continuano ad arrivarle per bollette non pagate, condominio non pagato, carta di credito non pagata...
Non so come si possa ficcarsi in situazioni simili. Davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio figlio ci esce. Se ci tiene che sia stirata il ferro è lì, ed è già capitato che se la stirasse. Signora madre e futura suocera: bisogna educarli da piccoli


Io lo faccio stirare quando vuole quella maglia specifica e ne ha altre 20 nell'armadio
Alrimenti come stiro per mio marito e per me stiro per lui


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Ma sai che forse, dico forse, l'importanza dell'impegno preso la sentivano più allora di adesso? Perchè siamo passati dal matrimonio come contratto commerciale o di alleanza a 'era una gran bella gnocca e me la sono sposata', come abbiamo visto qui recentemente.
> Capisci che, nel caso di un impegno del genere, io non so cosa sia peggio, francamente.


Normale, se era un contratto tra famiglie, che l'impegno ci fosse... io non oso immaginare quanta infelicità ci sarà stata in quei matrimoni. 
Invece penso che la generazione dei nostri genitori sia stata forse l'unica dei matrimoni non di convenienza ma per amore e a cui il divorzio è arrivato tardi. Chi di loro l'ha usato è perché davvero non c'era trippa per gatti. Parlo di settantenni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo faccio stirare quando vuole quella maglia specifica e ne ha altre 20 nell'armadio
> Alrimenti come stiro per mio marito e per me stiro per lui


bravissima un giorno una giovane donna ti ringrazierà: quella stronza che si porta via il tuo bambino:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravissima un giorno una giovane donna ti ringrazierà: *quella stronza* che si porta via il tuo bambino:carneval:


quella santa donna
Speriamo arrivi presto :carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ohhhhhh. finalmente!


 e noi siamo abbastanza precisi nell'abbigliamento, eh


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Ma sai che forse, dico forse, l'importanza dell'impegno preso la sentivano più allora di adesso? Perchè siamo passati dal matrimonio come contratto commerciale o di alleanza a 'era una gran bella gnocca e me la sono sposata', come abbiamo visto qui recentemente.
> Capisci che, nel caso di un impegno del genere, io non so cosa sia peggio, francamente.


non lo so sbri, discendo da una lunga dinastia di donne che erano tutte sposate e non hanno fatto altro che dirmi "non sposarti!!!! giammaiiiiiiiii!"
io la vedo in modo molto semplice: il matrimonio può essere un problema o può essere una soluzione anche temporanea.
sono per lo snellimento dei tempi di divorzio e separazione, soprattutto.
lo si renda effettivamente ciò che è sempre stato, uno strumento di tutela (di eventuali figli, o di beni ecc.).
sono pratica su queste cose.
poi onestamente davvero non lo so, i miei si sono separati, sono tornati insieme, un casino come la giri giri.
io per ora non ci penso, ma non lo escludo nemmeno.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha fatto un finanziamento di non ti dico quanto per il ricevimento.
> Poi ci ha messo di mezzo il mutuo a 40 anni nel quale ha messo garante suo padre.
> Lei semplice commessa e lui lavoratore in nero e straniero.
> Tempo due anni ed è scoppiato tutto.
> ...


perchè la gente è stupida.   mi spiace che la tua amica se la passi male,nessuno dovrebbe passarsela male con un bimbo piccolo in casa.

in fondo la storia della tua amica è una perfetta parabola della vita di molti nel XXI secolo,giusto per ribadire che la storia non è lineare e talvolta ha pure la retromarcia


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

ah, inutile dire che chi si sposa per la festa è evidentemente un deficiente, con o senza matrimonio.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahah Fatina Dilly e Lupo Lucio


mi ero spazientito. sarà che mi vedevo già bruciare all'inferno con gli amici di brunetto latini :unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e noi siamo abbastanza precisi nell'abbigliamento, eh



e anche io, caro. 

alco:


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so sbri, discendo da una lunga dinastia di donne che erano tutte sposate e non hanno fatto altro che dirmi "non sposarti!!!! giammaiiiiiiiii!"
> io la vedo in modo molto semplice: il matrimonio può essere un problema o può essere una soluzione anche temporanea.
> sono per lo snellimento dei tempi di divorzio e separazione, soprattutto.
> lo si renda effettivamente ciò che è sempre stato, uno strumento di tutela (di eventuali figli, o di beni ecc.).
> ...



Ciao

ho convissuto per 18 anni. Poi, dopo il tradimento, lui volle sposarmi per questioni di soldi, proprietà ecc. cioè, mettere al sicuro tutto, perché si rese conto quanto si è labili a volte nella vita. È stato una buona scelta. È un contratto di tutela per tutti. Lo avevamo sottovalutato. Oggi viviamo separati, ma non divorziamo. Ci va bene così. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho convissuto per 18 anni. Poi, dopo il tradimento, lui volle sposarmi per questioni di soldi, proprietà ecc. cioè, mettere al sicuro tutto, perché si rese conto quanto si è labili a volte nella vita. È stato una buona scelta. È un contratto di tutela per tutti. Lo avevamo sottovalutato. Oggi viviamo separati, ma non divorziamo. Ci va bene così.
> 
> ...


ecco sienne, esattamente quello che avevo in mente.
nel vostro caso è stata una soluzione a dei problemi di natura pratica e avete messo le carte in tavola.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e anche io, caro.
> 
> 
> alco:




:sman::sman:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè la gente è stupida.   mi spiace che la tua amica se la passi male,nessuno dovrebbe passarsela male con un bimbo piccolo in casa.
> 
> in fondo la storia della tua amica è una perfetta parabola della vita di molti nel XXI secolo,giusto per ribadire che la storia non è lineare e talvolta ha pure la retromarcia


Io sono della scuola "chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso"...
Mi spiace, ma dire che la gente è stupida in certi casi è fin troppo poco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Normale, se era un contratto tra famiglie, che l'impegno ci fosse... io non oso immaginare quanta infelicità ci sarà stata in quei matrimoni.
> Invece penso che la generazione dei nostri genitori sia stata forse l'unica dei matrimoni non di convenienza ma per amore e a cui il divorzio è arrivato tardi. Chi di loro l'ha usato è perché davvero non c'era trippa per gatti. Parlo di settantenni.


bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 25(ops, corretto).
Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.
Invece è una partenza, per un viaggio lungo che potrà essere sicuramente bello ma che sarà anche duro, in certi momenti: quindi bisogna essere preparati, motivati veramente.
Io invece vedo gente che alla prima difficoltà butta in aria il mazzo.
Vedo gente che dovrebbe essere adulta e consapevole e invece mostra di essere superficiale e frivola.
E questo è un casino, per gli individui e per la società: perchè è la famiglia la cellula della nostra società.
E con tutti 'sti rapporti volatili, non stabili, tra qualche anno pagheremo il prezzo di non averne capito il valore.
Non dico che il vincolo non debba essere mai dissolto: dico che adesso ci si sposa e ci si separa come si cambiasse macchina... e questo non ha senso.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 35.
> Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
> Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
> *Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.*
> ...



Ciao

credo, che per molti o almeno alcuni, sia proprio questo il problema. 
Mi ricordo come una mia zia mi disse, dopo 10 anni che già convivevo, ma non ero sposata, 
che io doveva ben badare a me stessa, nel senso di rimanere attraente ecc. perché non ero sistemata ... 
Il solito discorsetto, insomma ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che è un progresso, scusa? ma minkia, diletta, è da ieri che ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che al di là della TUA esperienza del TUO mondo ce ne sono ANCHE tante altre.
> ma tu fai finta di ascoltare e invece no, non ascolti proprio niente.
> e pensa come vuoi alla fine ame non cambia niente.
> ma non far finta di voler capire, che non mi pare che sia vero.
> ...


Quoto la possibilità che ci prenda tutti per il culo...
Altrimenti non si spiega!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto la possibilità che ci prenda tutti per il culo...
> Altrimenti non si spiega!!


In realtà Dilly ha pure lei la fidelity card del motel e con i punti si è fatta una settimana alle terme?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 25(ops, corretto).
> Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
> Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
> Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 25(ops, corretto).
> Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
> Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
> Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In realtà Dilly ha pure lei la fidelity card del motel e con i punti si è fatta una settimana alle terme?


Ne sono quasi convinta...


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 25(ops, corretto).
> Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
> Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
> Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.
> ...


Ma quantomeno con il divorzio se ti sei sposato frivolamente puoi divorziare e non rimanere in gabbia. La gabbia che ti sei creato tu stesso.

Orde di deficienti si sposano, lo so, e anche votano, o si riproducono. 

In Spagna è posteriore la legge sul divorzio. Di quella generazione non conosco nessuno che l'abbia usata.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe insomma la legge sul divorzio è del 70. i settantenni di oggi allora ne avevano 25(ops, corretto).
> Io comunque non credo affatto, Drusi, che per tutti sia quella la fine inevitabile di un rapporto.
> Credo invece che la gente abbia aspettative che non sono realistiche.
> *Credo che arrivino al matrimonio come ad un traguardo.*
> ...


una volta si diceva, anche nei film: il giorno più bello della tua vita!
che a pensarci bene è una frase terribile


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> una volta si diceva, anche nei film: il giorno più bello della tua vita!
> che a pensarci bene è una frase terribile


in effetti sembrerebbe anche portare un po' sfiga


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo!!!! parlavo del B&B Hotel, vedo la pubblicità a 49 euri!!!
> Forse che Lothar ha lo sconto fedeltà!!!
> 
> Fedeltà...
> ...



Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano costava 50.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.

Lotharadvisor


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> una volta si diceva, anche nei film: il giorno più bello della tua vita!
> che a pensarci bene è una frase terribile


io in realtà non vedevo l'ora che finisse: avevo quasi convinto i miei testimoni a rapire lo sposo e fuggire tutti e 4 assieme
ma solo per via di tutti quei parenti... e del pranzo.
Che per quanto uno si sforzi... dura sempre un'eternità.
... e io ero abbondantemente incinta e mi facevano male i piedi


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano costava 50.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.
> 
> *Lotharadvisor*


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano *costava 50*.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.
> 
> Lotharadvisor


Sono quei due euri che fanno la differenza, in effetti.
Due euri oggi, due euri domani...:carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io in realtà non vedevo l'ora che finisse: avevo quasi convinto i miei testimoni a rapire lo sposo e fuggire tutti e 4 assieme
> ma solo per via di tutti quei parenti... e del pranzo.
> Che per quanto uno si sforzi... dura sempre un'eternità.
> ... *e io ero abbondantemente incinta *e mi facevano male i piedi


 peccatrice


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io in realtà non vedevo l'ora che finisse: avevo quasi convinto i miei testimoni a rapire lo sposo e fuggire tutti e 4 assieme
> ma solo per via di tutti quei parenti... e del pranzo.
> Che per quanto uno si sforzi... dura sempre un'eternità.
> ... e io ero* abbondantemente *incinta e mi facevano male i piedi



ti hanno scaricata davanti alla chiesa col ribaltabile?


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in effetti sembrerebbe anche portare un po' sfiga



ma appunto...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> peccatrice


ho vissuto sette anni nel peccato, prima che facessero di me una donna onesta.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano costava 50.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.
> 
> *Lotharadvisor*



grande Micione!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ti hanno scaricata davanti alla chiesa col ribaltabile?


no ma il prete è stato velocissssssssssssssssssssimo. La cerimonia più breve che io abbia mai visto, avevo minacciato di scodellarglielo in canonica


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho vissuto sette anni nel peccato, prima che facessero di me una donna onesta.


 dì, ma ce l'hai un girone tutto tuo o vuoi che chieda ospitalità a brunetto latini pure per te?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io in realtà non vedevo l'ora che finisse: avevo quasi convinto i miei testimoni a rapire lo sposo e fuggire tutti e 4 assieme
> ma solo per via di tutti quei parenti... e del pranzo.
> Che per quanto uno si sforzi... dura sempre un'eternità.
> ... e io ero abbondantemente incinta e mi facevano male i piedi



Io invece ho fatto in modo durasse il più possibile
Dopo il ricevimento tutti gli amici a casa. Abbiamo fatto quasi l'alba
Avevo desiderato così tanto quel giorno e mi dispiaceva che finisse


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma il prete è stato velocissssssssssssssssssssimo. La cerimonia più breve che io abbia mai visto, avevo minacciato di scodellarglielo in canonica



hai fatto bene...anche se avrebbe potuto battezzartelo, già che c'era


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> dì, ma ce l'hai un girone tutto tuoi o vuoi che chieda ospitalità a brunetto latini pure per te?


vabbè ma è andato tutto in prescrizione ormai


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono quei due euri che fanno la differenza, in effetti.
> Due euri oggi, due euri domani...:carneval:


Aggiungi autostrada,e benzina,poi spero nell'amico Astaroth che abbia inpnotizzato il tutor.perche la volta precedente al ritorno avevo molta fretta.spero che il conto non salga...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene...anche se avrebbe potuto battezzartelo, già che c'era


ahahah mi rispose: ma che problema c'è? La perpetua durante la guerra faceva l'ostetrica. Ho riso come una matta.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano costava 50.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.
> 
> *Lotharadvisor*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> una volta si diceva, anche nei film: il giorno più bello della tua vita!
> che a pensarci bene è una frase terribile


see 
anche i giovani di oggi sono più giovani di quelli di ieri 
basta crederci...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai che Lotharone è simpatico, vero?
E' che non lo comprendono...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' eravamo nella terra del mio ''amore'',ovverossia ravennate(Sbri preoccupati...)e li costa meno.nel modenese e mantovano costava 50.Il B&B mi e'piacuto molto,anche perche'esci e c'e'la A14.molto comodo.,per entrambi.Il panorama fa schifo,fabbriche e autostrada,ma ci e'interessato poco.
> 
> Lotharadvisor


ti prego, crea un'app.


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai che Lotharone è simpatico, vero?
> E' che non lo comprendono...


Quasi quasi tento di carpirne la mail famosa!!!
Poi smetto di uscire di casa per paura di incontrarlo...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma sì, certo. volevo solo dire a diletta come ci sono modi di sentire il proprio corpo e la propria sessualità diversi e che non è che perché un certo modo tu non lo "senti" allora è meno vero, è anormale, sbagliato o quant'altro.
> 
> facevo un paragone tra lei - che non "sente" l'attrazione per il corpo di una persona che non ama - e me che non "sento" (o moltissimo poco) l'attrazione per il corpo femminile. le dicevo semplicemente: esistono donne che amano il sesso per il sesso, ed è normale anche se tu non "senti" come funziona, così come esistono uomini eterosessuali ed è normale, anche se io non "sento" come funziona.
> 
> ...


Ma quanto ti amo?!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no, che c'entra?
> Se lo facesse di nuovo sa già cosa gli capita, è come se fosse già scritto.
> So già chi chiamare per cambiare la serratura!
> 
> ...


Scusa io leggo poco e quindi quando rientro della discussione ho perso delle pagine ma cosa intendi per rimpianti possibili?
Io una persona (uomo o donna) che sta con un'altra persona (uomo o donna) e dice che ha il rimpianto di non essersi fatta questa e quella o che ha il rimpianto di non aver fatto sesso a tre, quattro o cinque la manderei a cagare.
Mica devo essere la prescelta dopo che si è fatto mezzo mondo.
Oltretutto perché mai dovrei essere quella con cui fermarsi perché non farsi X anni fa sarebbe stato un rimpianto e invece farsi Y e Z ora non lo sarebbe?


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa io leggo poco e quindi quando rientro della discussione ho perso delle pagine ma cosa intendi per rimpianti possibili?
> Io una persona (uomo o donna) che sta con un'altra persona (uomo o donna) e dice che ha il rimpianto di non essersi fatta questa e quella o che ha il rimpianto di non aver fatto sesso a tre, quattro o cinque la manderei a cagare.
> Mica devo essere la prescelta dopo che si è fatto mezzo mondo.
> Oltretutto perché mai dovrei essere quella con cui fermarsi perché non farsi X anni fa sarebbe stato un rimpianto e invece farsi Y e Z ora non lo sarebbe?



secondo me c'è del vero in quello che dice la Diletta, nel senso che sarebbe meglio avere una giovinezza di facili costumi, piuttosto che "svegliarsi" dopo
almeno la mia esperienza è stata proprio così, e infatti non ho rimpianti, anche le esperienze in fondo hanno un'età "giusta" (nel senso che POI ti accorgi che ti sei semplificato l'esistenza, e non il contrario), e non solo le esperienze sessuali


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> neppure a me, proprio è un dettaglio imprescindibile!
> 
> Già tu e Tebe niente biondi, ma allora non lo vuole nessuno sto povero principe azzurro???


Io solo occhi marroni.
Un po' maneggevoli.
Viso minuto ma naso evidente.
Un po' di asimmetria.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dalida...vieni con me...andiamo a slinguazzare un po' in discoteca con perfetti sconosciuti...in attesa del grande ammmmmmore...


Posso venire anche io?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica, sei torda: siete in due!


Due chi?


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso venire anche io?


Ma certo!!!


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bene.
> Vuol dire che non ci scoperemo gli stessi uomini.


 lo sai che mi sono ritirato dall'attività 

edit: cioè non dall'attività in generale, da quella exrafamiliare :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio figlio ci esce. Se ci tiene che sia stirata il ferro è lì, ed è già capitato che se la stirasse. Signora madre e futura suocera: bisogna educarli da piccoli


A casa mia ognuno si stira la propria roba.
È una delle regole che ho sempre messo ai miei compagni.
Io lavoro e non ho fatto un corso per imparare a stirare e non c è nessun motivo perché tu non debba stirarti la tua roba.

Mia suocera c era uscita di testa.
:carneval:
Ma il figlio si è dimostrato più intelligente e ha imparato a stirare.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A casa mia ognuno si stira la propria roba.
> È una delle regole che ho sempre messo ai miei compagni.
> Io lavoro e non ho fatto un corso per imparare a stirare e non c è nessun motivo perché tu non debba stirarti la tua roba.
> 
> ...


Povero figlio.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi ero spazientito. sarà che mi vedevo già bruciare all'inferno con gli amici di brunetto latini :unhappy:


Non ti preoccupare Passy. 
Saremmo stati insieme.
(Non carnalmente. Puoi smettere di avere quell' aria raccapricciata. :carneval


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> lo sai che mi sono ritirato dall'attività
> 
> edit: cioè non dall'attività in generale, da quella exrafamiliare :singleeye:


Retiffico.
Non ci siamo scopata gli stessi uomini.
Anche perché negli ultimi secoli non è che la mia attività extra sia stata arzilla.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Povero figlio.


Stirarsi la roba è il giusto contrappeso per avere una compagna vicino che non ti prende a calci in faccia, quando ti presenti a prenderla alla metro il 27 di febbraio alle otto e trenta di sera in scooter con tre gradi.
Non solo.
Infilandole un casco in testa, misura microcefala, e per sette chilometri senza parabrezza, le fai ascoltare un napulè tutto contento di averlo comprato quello scooter di merda.
(Con una macchina in garage, tra l altro, tutto questo appare assurdo.)

Come appare assurdo che, scendendo dal mezzo completamente congelata e la testa a banana modello Akhenaton, lui mi abbracci e baci sussurrando.- Che figata racchia! Facciamo ancora un giro?-


Hai ragione Jon.
Povero figlio.


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

*Bull Time*

Possibilmente senza sigle.[/QUOTE]

Mmmmm... vediamo...
Il bull comunemente inteso è un uomo con tanta energia e resistenza sessuale, che va a letto con donne di ogni tipo, ma fondamentalmente milfs sposate. La sua caratteristica principale è non provare sentimenti per le donne che si scopa... vediamo le categorie (dai per favore in calce mettero le sigle )
- Il bull fisico. E' un bull molto comune, di solito è ricercato dalle donne a cui piacciono gli uomini palestrati, attratte dai muscoli e dalla poca intelligenza. E' il bull più facile da gestire, anche dal cuck, che può addirittura imporgli delle scelte. BodyBull.
- Il bull elegante. Molte danno scelgono il proprio bull in base alla cultura, all'eleganza e alla sua posizione economica. E' un bull molto spietato, che spesso fa soffrire le donne e che le lascia da sole o con il proprio marito perchè spesso è molto impegnato. LordBull.
- Il bull di colore. E' il classico dei classici. Le donne vanno con lui per le sue doti sessuali. I ragazzi di colore che vanno a letto con le donne sposate o fidanzate di solito non le rispettano, perchè nella cultura dell'Africa nera sono considerate troie o schiave. E' il bull di cui noi traditi seriali abbiamo più paura, spesso ingiustificata perchè non si innamorano mai delle nostre compagne. Nel mondo anglosassone sono nati movimenti che si contrappongono a questa grande categoria, di solito di stampo neonazista (gente pessima) (se non ci credete guardate i manifesti di queste organizzazioni in Germania). Poi dite che io sono sfigato. BlackBull.
- Il bull anziano. E' un porcone, di solito ha circa 60 anni ma va a letto con ragazze giovani, molte appena sposate. In alcuni casi dà loro conforto e protezione. Spesso sono uomini sporchi, brutti e molto viscidi. Uno che conosco quando va a prendere il caffè sputa nella pattumiera del bar. Ma scopa. tanto. OldBull.
- Il bull fantasma. Avete presente quando la vostra compagna è insolitamente felice, distratta, diversa? Quando inoltre non sospettate nulla sulla sua vita privata e il suo cellulare non squilla o non impazzisce? probabilmente frequenta un bull fantasma. Di solito è un semplice conoscente, collega di lavoro, o vostro amico, spesso fidanzato o sposato, che nelle ore buche va a letto con la vostra compagna senza tanti preamboli o preliminari vari. Si incontrano come richiamati da una forza sconosciuta, senza prendere appuntamenti o romanticherie varie. Talvolta è un TTS, peggio ancora un PUA Natural dalla vita irreprensibile. GhostBull.
- Il bull amico. La zona amicizia per loro non esiste, come Atlantide o il regno di Oz. Sono amici di lunga data della vostra ragazza, si sentono, parlano e fanno di tutto assieme, anche sesso. Molte donne vanno a letto con loro arrivate ad una certa età per il semplice fatto che volendo tradire il proprio compagno lo vogliono fare con una persona di fiducia che le capisca. E' un caso molto comune. Una mia amica di facebook posta delle foto con il suo bull amico dicendo che loro sono amici per la pelle o cose varie, e suo marito schiaccia like. In realtà scopano come conigli. FriendBull.
- Il bull amante. La situazione si complica. Tutti i bull sopraelencati possono rientrare in questa categoria. Di solito la donna si innamora del bull (ovvio) ma non viceversa. Il bull amante invece si sostituisce al tradito in tutto e per tutto, aldilà del fatto che sia un First od un Second Lover. Nel primo caso la relazione precedente si polverizza in poche settimane, la donna cambia vita, modo di essere, di comportarsi, amicizie, è una rivoluzione che va oltre la presa della Bastiglia. Nel secondo caso può succedere veramente di tutto e la fase di transizione può durare tantissimo, anche anni nelle coppie più lunghe. E' la situazione più difficile per il tradito, che vedendo nel tempo sprazzi di possibilità e riconciliazione finisce per fare le cose più assurde per riconquistare la sua donna. La trasformazione del tradito può essere anch'essa radicale, può diventare un cuck, un indifferente, un depresso, uno stalker o cambiare orientamento sessuale.

N.B.: Ci sono molte sottocategorie ed incroci fra le stesse 



Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar. Un. Bull?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non conosco Lothar e le persone del forum, non ho di certo letto tutti i suoi post... mi sembra che affermi di essere un grande scopatore. Chi può saperlo?
I bull di solito sono silenziosi, in pratica scopano e basta, non si confidano e non stanno a perdere tanto tempo nelle chat o nelle discussioni, per cui è difficile capire la loro vita.
Sarebbe molto bello se Lothar ci dicesse qualcosa in più delle sue esperienze, anche emozionali, per capire come funziona il mondo dall'altra parte della barricata (almeno io lo troverei istruttivo per me). Non posso andare i giro a chiedere ai bull dei locali cosa fanno e cosa pensano, loro hanno sempre tanto da fare...


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Se queste categorie ti servono per lenire il tuo dolore ben vengano. Per il resto sono fuffa.


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se queste categorie ti servono per lenire il tuo dolore ben vengano. Per il resto sono fuffa.


Non è che la razionalizzazione e queste buffonate leniscano il dolore... il dolore lo lenisco facendomi una corsetta o andando a fare shopping, come tutti 

Ho scritto il post di getto, non perchè avessi una teoria precostituita. Che mi importa del FriendBull? 

Però, a parte gli scherzi, ritengo che comunque ci sia un fondo di verità in quello che ho scritto. In effetti i bull esistono, non li ho inventati io. Fidati


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non è che la razionalizzazione e queste buffonate leniscano il dolore... il dolore lo lenisco facendomi una corsetta o andando a fare shopping, come tutti
> 
> Ho scritto il post di getto, non perchè avessi una teoria precostituita. Che mi importa del FriendBull?
> 
> Però, a parte gli scherzi, ritengo che comunque ci sia un fondo di verità in quello che ho scritto. In effetti i bull esistono, non li ho inventati io. Fidati


Queste definizioni non le hai inventate tu... casomai le vendi (o ci provi) tu, dopo averle comprate belle confezionate...


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Queste definizioni non le hai inventate tu... casomai le vendi (o ci provi) tu, dopo averle comprate belle confezionate...


No, no e no.
Molti termini sono scopiazzati da siti anglosassoni, cosa verissima. Ma il post di cui sopra l'ho scritto adesso riflettendoci un secondo. Non vendo niente, non ho una soluzione per i ragazzi traditi, nè per me stesso.
Cosa mai dovrei vendere? Un ebook intitolato "Uomini traditi svegliatevi?". Non mi sembra di parlare in quel senso.

Gli unici corsi che ho fatto, anni fa, sono corsi PUA. Cosa nefasta, costosa ed inutile e che non consiglierei a nessuno.


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> No, no e no.
> Molti termini sono scopiazzati da siti anglosassoni, cosa verissima. Ma il post di cui sopra l'ho scritto adesso riflettendoci un secondo. Non vendo niente, non ho una soluzione per i ragazzi traditi, nè per me stesso.
> Cosa mai dovrei vendere? Un ebook intitolato "Uomini traditi svegliatevi?". Non mi sembra di parlare in quel senso.
> 
> Gli unici corsi che ho fatto, anni fa, sono corsi PUA. Cosa nefasta, costosa ed inutile e che non consiglierei a nessuno.


Non tutto quello che leggi sul web sia verità  assoluta eh?Un po' di capacità critica non guasta....


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Erató nel altro 3d ti ha fatto l'unica domanda rilevante: tu a qualcuna di loro l'hai veramente amata? Se la risposta è no, che te frega delle corna subite? Che te frega veramente delle "donne" tanto è vero che anche qua hai detto che vuoi confrortarti con altri uomini, non con noi...


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Erató nel altro 3d ti ha fatto l'unica domanda rilevante: tu a qualcuna di loro l'hai veramente amata? Se la risposta è no, che te frega delle corna subite? Che te frega veramente delle "donne" tanto è vero che anche qua hai detto che vuoi confrortarti con altri uomini, non con noi...


Sì, le ho amate. E poi sono pochissime (3) e distanziate di molti anni fra loro. Ho fatto di tutto per loro e ho sofferto per tradimenti subiti e mollamenti vari. Può darsi che loro non si siano sentite amate o valorizzate per vari motivi, ma comunque ho fatto tutto il possibile ed immaginabile.

E' difficile confrontarmi con voi. Siamo in universi lontanissimi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sì, le ho amate. E poi sono pochissime (3) e distanziate di molti anni fra loro. Ho fatto di tutto per loro e ho sofferto per tradimenti subiti e mollamenti vari. Può darsi che loro non si siano sentite amate o valorizzate per vari motivi, ma comunque ho fatto tutto il possibile ed immaginabile.
> 
> *E' difficile confrontarmi con voi. Siamo in universi lontanissimi.*



Confrontarsi è utile, soprattutto se si è in universi diversi, teoricamente si dovrebbe capire attraverso le varie risposte che grado di apertura l'altro/a riesca a trovare nel confrontarsi. Mica confrontarsi significa necessariamente cambiare opinione o arrivare ad un punto d'accordo, confrontarsi vuol dire anche esprimere le proprie idee. Se poi il confronto diventa altro,


----------



## passante (28 Febbraio 2015)

*matt bomer*

matt bomer secondo me è il più carino del momento.


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sì, le ho amate. E poi sono pochissime (3) e distanziate di molti anni fra loro. Ho fatto di tutto per loro e ho sofferto per tradimenti subiti e mollamenti vari. Può darsi che loro non si siano sentite amate o valorizzate per vari motivi, ma comunque ho fatto tutto il possibile ed immaginabile.
> 
> E' difficile confrontarmi con voi. Siamo in universi lontanissimi.


Forse (anzi no, sicuramente) non erano adatte a te nè tu a loro. A questo punto è normale che nel lasciarci subentrino tradimenti, ripensamenti, tira e molla etc. Sono sicura che non vorresti tornare con nessuna di loro, vero? Allora a che pro martoriarsi per corna che hanno avuto anche un'utilità "igienica" (liberarsi di rapporti senza futuro)... 
Hai paura del confronto. Ma se sei arrivato da noi un po ne senti il bisogno, dai. Poi qua non si parla solo di corna, anzi abbastanza poco[emoji2] comincia pure tu a svelarti nelle altre conversazioni. I rapporti umani non sono mai una perdita di tempo; e qua ci sono.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Possibilmente senza sigle.


Mmmmm... vediamo...
Il bull comunemente inteso è un uomo con tanta energia e resistenza sessuale, che va a letto con donne di ogni tipo, ma fondamentalmente milfs sposate. La sua caratteristica principale è non provare sentimenti per le donne che si scopa... vediamo le categorie (dai per favore in calce mettero le sigle )
- Il bull fisico. E' un bull molto comune, di solito è ricercato dalle donne a cui piacciono gli uomini palestrati, attratte dai muscoli e dalla poca intelligenza. E' il bull più facile da gestire, anche dal cuck, che può addirittura imporgli delle scelte. BodyBull.
- Il bull elegante. Molte danno scelgono il proprio bull in base alla cultura, all'eleganza e alla sua posizione economica. E' un bull molto spietato, che spesso fa soffrire le donne e che le lascia da sole o con il proprio marito perchè spesso è molto impegnato. LordBull.
- Il bull di colore. E' il classico dei classici. Le donne vanno con lui per le sue doti sessuali. I ragazzi di colore che vanno a letto con le donne sposate o fidanzate di solito non le rispettano, perchè nella cultura dell'Africa nera sono considerate troie o schiave. E' il bull di cui noi traditi seriali abbiamo più paura, spesso ingiustificata perchè non si innamorano mai delle nostre compagne. Nel mondo anglosassone sono nati movimenti che si contrappongono a questa grande categoria, di solito di stampo neonazista (gente pessima) (se non ci credete guardate i manifesti di queste organizzazioni in Germania). Poi dite che io sono sfigato. BlackBull.
- Il bull anziano. E' un porcone, di solito ha circa 60 anni ma va a letto con ragazze giovani, molte appena sposate. In alcuni casi dà loro conforto e protezione. Spesso sono uomini sporchi, brutti e molto viscidi. Uno che conosco quando va a prendere il caffè sputa nella pattumiera del bar. Ma scopa. tanto. OldBull.
- Il bull fantasma. Avete presente quando la vostra compagna è insolitamente felice, distratta, diversa? Quando inoltre non sospettate nulla sulla sua vita privata e il suo cellulare non squilla o non impazzisce? probabilmente frequenta un bull fantasma. Di solito è un semplice conoscente, collega di lavoro, o vostro amico, spesso fidanzato o sposato, che nelle ore buche va a letto con la vostra compagna senza tanti preamboli o preliminari vari. Si incontrano come richiamati da una forza sconosciuta, senza prendere appuntamenti o romanticherie varie. Talvolta è un TTS, peggio ancora un PUA Natural dalla vita irreprensibile. GhostBull.
- Il bull amico. La zona amicizia per loro non esiste, come Atlantide o il regno di Oz. Sono amici di lunga data della vostra ragazza, si sentono, parlano e fanno di tutto assieme, anche sesso. Molte donne vanno a letto con loro arrivate ad una certa età per il semplice fatto che volendo tradire il proprio compagno lo vogliono fare con una persona di fiducia che le capisca. E' un caso molto comune. Una mia amica di facebook posta delle foto con il suo bull amico dicendo che loro sono amici per la pelle o cose varie, e suo marito schiaccia like. In realtà scopano come conigli. FriendBull.
- Il bull amante. La situazione si complica. Tutti i bull sopraelencati possono rientrare in questa categoria. Di solito la donna si innamora del bull (ovvio) ma non viceversa. Il bull amante invece si sostituisce al tradito in tutto e per tutto, aldilà del fatto che sia un First od un Second Lover. Nel primo caso la relazione precedente si polverizza in poche settimane, la donna cambia vita, modo di essere, di comportarsi, amicizie, è una rivoluzione che va oltre la presa della Bastiglia. Nel secondo caso può succedere veramente di tutto e la fase di transizione può durare tantissimo, anche anni nelle coppie più lunghe. E' la situazione più difficile per il tradito, che vedendo nel tempo sprazzi di possibilità e riconciliazione finisce per fare le cose più assurde per riconquistare la sua donna. La trasformazione del tradito può essere anch'essa radicale, può diventare un cuck, un indifferente, un depresso, uno stalker o cambiare orientamento sessuale.

N.B.: Ci sono molte sottocategorie ed incroci fra le stesse 



Io non conosco Lothar e le persone del forum, non ho di certo letto tutti i suoi post... mi sembra che affermi di essere un grande scopatore. Chi può saperlo?
I bull di solito sono silenziosi, in pratica scopano e basta, non si confidano e non stanno a perdere tanto tempo nelle chat o nelle discussioni, per cui è difficile capire la loro vita.
Sarebbe molto bello se Lothar ci dicesse qualcosa in più delle sue esperienze, anche emozionali, per capire come funziona il mondo dall'altra parte della barricata (almeno io lo troverei istruttivo per me). Non posso andare i giro a chiedere ai bull dei locali cosa fanno e cosa pensano, loro hanno sempre tanto da fare...[/QUOTE]

Buondi' caro Adnut,mia associo alla risata tebana io manco so cosa sia un bull,e non lo voglio neanche sapere.
Rosso..........mai affermato una simile baggianata,ti confondi con quello delle 5 scopate in 3 ore,forse.Quello che combino qua'lo sa solo il Conte,che infatti ieri mi ha rimproverato.

Verde........per me e'un gioco tradire,senza coinvoilgimenti,e'sempre stato cosi.stavolta e'pericoloso pero',sto giocando con il fuoco.


----------



## Nicka (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Mmmmm... vediamo...
> Il bull comunemente inteso è un uomo con tanta energia e resistenza sessuale, che va a letto con donne di ogni tipo, ma fondamentalmente milfs sposate. La sua caratteristica principale è non provare sentimenti per le donne che si scopa... vediamo le categorie (dai per favore in calce mettero le sigle )
> - Il bull fisico. E' un bull molto comune, di solito è ricercato dalle donne a cui piacciono gli uomini palestrati, attratte dai muscoli e dalla poca intelligenza. E' il bull più facile da gestire, anche dal cuck, che può addirittura imporgli delle scelte. BodyBull.
> - Il bull elegante. Molte danno scelgono il proprio bull in base alla cultura, all'eleganza e alla sua posizione economica. E' un bull molto spietato, che spesso fa soffrire le donne e che le lascia da sole o con il proprio marito perchè spesso è molto impegnato. LordBull.
> ...


Tu non sai nemmeno come sei voltato, figurati se puoi sapere cos'è un bull...
Vabbè va...


----------



## passante (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> No, no e no.
> Molti termini sono scopiazzati da siti anglosassoni, cosa verissima. Ma il post di cui sopra l'ho scritto adesso riflettendoci un secondo. Non vendo niente, non ho una soluzione per i ragazzi traditi, nè per me stesso.
> Cosa mai dovrei vendere? Un ebook intitolato "Uomini traditi svegliatevi?". Non mi sembra di parlare in quel senso.
> 
> Gli unici corsi che ho fatto, anni fa, sono *corsi PUA*. Cosa nefasta, costosa ed inutile e che non consiglierei a nessuno.


naaaaaaaaaa.... veramente l'hai fatto? dai ma si capisce che sono cazzate, basta leggerne la pubblicità. perché l'hai fatto?


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dove sono capitata? In una commedia erotica degli anni '70?!!
> 
> Mary, allora stai male per un paio di corna che ora hai ricevuto tu?
> Secondo me chi se ne intende di queste cose dovrebbe incassare bene il colpo, però è anche vero che chi le mette non le vuole mai per se stesso...





Ma quale commedia erotica Diletta; per quanto mi riguarda parlo di cose accadute in un range di vent'anni e in un regime matrimoniale di non amore. Patto di fiducia disintegrato da lui mentre aspettavo suo figlio e distruzione totale perpetrata nel tempo mentre mi facevo il mazzo per mantenere economicamente la famiglia (lui compreso) e crescere i figli, con contestuale impossibilità di interrompere le dinamiche correnti all'epoca. Ho già detto che non rinnego nulla e che rifarei, a parità di condizioni, esattamente tutto ciò che ho fatto: paradossalmente mi sento di affermare che quelle "botte di vita" la vita me l'abbiano proprio salvata, altro che commedia erotica degli anni '70.

Si, sto malissimo per le corna che ho ricevuto io da un uomo col quale i presupposti erano del tutto diversi, non dovrei forse? Il nostro matrimonio era proprio impostato sulla fiducia e sul rispetto a 360° , non vedo perché dovrei incassare un  colpo simile, di male gratuito e devastante, in virtù del mio passato. Che poi puoi immaginartelo e dipingertelo come la tua ignoranza in merito riesce, ma che è distante anni luce da quel bel pezzo dell'ubalda tutta nuda tutta calda . 

Diletta, per favore, va bene il confronto, ma sparare deduzioni ad minchiam non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. Per me.




Diletta ha detto:


> Sulla prima domanda non ti rispondo neanche sperando che sia solo uno scherzo, come infatti hai aggiunto, e non una provocazione...
> 
> Su quell'altra, certo che sì, mi sembra davvero eccessiva come cosa, diciamo che va bene come barzelletta o, come sempre, per volersela raccontare.


Ti sembrera' anche una barzelletta che nella vita di qualcuno si possano intrecciare piu' storie contemporaneamente, eppure succede spessissimo. Che ne sai che tuo marito, per esempio, durante le sue relazioni stabili extraconiugali non si sia scopato anche qualche "buona occasione", come le chiami tu, tanto perche' era in ballo? Ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco che non sia successo oppure la tua teoria che l'uomo è cacciatore :rotfl:a lui e' applicabile solo quando fa comodo?


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che è un progresso, scusa? ma minkia, diletta, è da ieri che ti stiamo dicendo in tutte le salse che al di là della TUA esperienza del TUO mondo ce ne sono ANCHE tante altre.
> ma tu fai finta di ascoltare e invece no, non ascolti proprio niente.
> e pensa come vuoi alla fine ame non cambia niente.
> ma non far finta di voler capire, che non mi pare che sia vero.
> ...



Sul numero* 1)*
Insomma, come già detto, fra i conoscenti ce ne sono di separati, ma mi sembra logico che, frequentando una cerchia di persone ancora tutte coniugate (e per la prima volta) non ho scambi più assidui con chi vive appunto una realtà diversa e, di conseguenza, si parla poco di quei casi.
Se mi separassi sarei la prima, così avrebbero parecchi altri argomenti di conversazione dopo...  

Sul numero* 2) *
Sono serissima, che tu ci creda o no!
Intanto, in caso, mi tengo al caldo l'avvocato, notoriamente il più cattivo della mia zona.


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma quale commedia erotica Diletta; per quanto mi riguarda parlo di cose accadute in un range di vent'anni e in un regime matrimoniale di non amore. Patto di fiducia disintegrato da lui mentre aspettavo suo figlio e distruzione totale perpetrata nel tempo mentre mi facevo il mazzo per mantenere economicamente la famiglia (lui compreso) e crescere i figli, con contestuale impossibilità di interrompere le dinamiche correnti all'epoca. Ho già detto che non rinnego nulla e che rifarei, a parità di condizioni, esattamente tutto ciò che ho fatto: paradossalmente mi sento di affermare che quelle "botte di vita" la vita me l'abbiano proprio salvata, altro che commedia erotica degli anni '70.
> 
> Si, sto malissimo per le corna che ho ricevuto io da un uomo col quale i presupposti erano del tutto diversi, non dovrei forse? Il nostro matrimonio era proprio impostato sulla fiducia e sul rispetto a 360° , non vedo perché dovrei incassare un  colpo simile, di male gratuito e devastante, in virtù del mio passato. Che poi puoi immaginartelo e dipingertelo come la tua ignoranza in merito riesce, ma che è distante anni luce da quel bel pezzo dell'ubalda tutta nuda tutta calda .
> 
> ...



Mi scuso anzitutto per avere urtato la tua sensibilità, ciascuno di noi ha le proprie motivazioni per tutto ciò che fa e io probabilmente ho esagerato con la mia esternazione...
Tra l'altro la situazione che hai vissuto mi fa subito dire che hai fatto più che bene a cercare una via di fuga che ti permettesse di sopravvivere, fermo restando che ognuno fa come meglio crede senza dover preoccuparsi di quello che pensano gli altri, e ci mancherebbe pure. 

Però, davvero, mettiti nei panni di chi legge di:
marito, relazione extra e altro terzo incomodo....il tutto in contemporanea, insomma, ammetterai che la cosa appare un po' "sui generis".
Io l'ho soltanto evidenziato, ma non sono stata solo io...
Per carità, non mi scandalizzo mica, figurati...

Sull'ultima parte, la vedo improbabile perché avrebbe dovuto alzarsi di notte o addirittura non dormire proprio, se avesse tenuto anche una "terza vita", visto che c'ero io sempre nel mezzo! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> No, no e no.
> Molti termini sono scopiazzati da siti anglosassoni, cosa verissima. Ma il post di cui sopra l'ho scritto adesso riflettendoci un secondo. Non vendo niente, non ho una soluzione per i ragazzi traditi, nè per me stesso.
> Cosa mai dovrei vendere? Un ebook intitolato "Uomini traditi svegliatevi?". Non mi sembra di parlare in quel senso.
> 
> Gli unici corsi che ho fatto, anni fa, sono corsi PUA. Cosa nefasta, costosa ed inutile e che non consiglierei a nessuno.



Io Adinurro ti consiglierei una cosa inedita: Prova a formulare qualche concetto con la capoccia tua, anziché scopiazzare dai giornali che trovi dal barbiere. Sai, le copie sono quasi sempre peggio degli originali ma sono sempre meno interessanti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non sai nemmeno come sei voltato, figurati se puoi sapere cos'è un bull...
> Vabbè va...



Quoto .ma forse parlava di bull-terrier. OT
Ehm.
É ufficiale, stavolta mi legano./OT


----------



## passante (28 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul numero* 1)*
> Insomma, come già detto, fra i conoscenti ce ne sono di separati, ma mi sembra logico che, frequentando una cerchia di persone ancora tutte coniugate (e per la prima volta) non ho scambi più assidui con chi vive appunto una realtà diversa e, di conseguenza, si parla poco di quei casi.
> Se mi separassi sarei la prima, così avrebbero parecchi altri argomenti di conversazione dopo...
> 
> ...


1. si non ti preoccupare. sono io che sono abituato a frequentare un gran numero di persone e ambienti diversi; da quelli bene e cattolici, alle associazioni LGBT, agli amici ex scout, alle vicine che ricevono i clienti in casa. e così via. capisco che normalmente possa non essere così. 

2. ok. 

più in generale, io sono cresciuto in una famiglia fortemente cattolica, e sono io stesso credente (anche se con un gran numero di riserve). capisco abbastanza bene un certo numero di osservazioni che fai, ma mai fino in fondo. c'è sempre qualcosa che non capisco, alla fine.

ma va bene così.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Febbraio 2015)

:singleeye:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Adinurro farei una cosa inedita: Prova a formulare qualche concetto con la capoccia tua, anziché scopiazzare dai giornali che trovi dal barbiere. Sai, le copie sono quasi sempre peggio degli originali ma sono sempre meno interessanti.


Ecco. Non volevo entrare a gamba tesa in codesto modo su una new entry come me, ma la Sbri ha dato voce al mio pensiero. Denghiu.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi scuso anzitutto per avere urtato la tua sensibilità, ciascuno di noi ha le proprie motivazioni per tutto ciò che fa e io probabilmente ho esagerato con la mia esternazione...
> Tra l'altro la situazione che hai vissuto mi fa subito dire che hai fatto più che bene a cercare una via di fuga che ti permettesse di sopravvivere, fermo restando che ognuno fa come meglio crede senza dover preoccuparsi di quello che pensano gli altri, e ci mancherebbe pure.
> 
> Però, davvero, mettiti nei panni di chi legge di:
> ...



Vabbe' (cit. JB).


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> *L'unica cosa positiva è la libertà economica e da stigmi sociali per la donna.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche noi: basta saper stendere


profonda verità :up:


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non è che la razionalizzazione e queste buffonate leniscano il dolore... il dolore lo lenisco facendomi una corsetta o andando a fare shopping, come tutti
> 
> Ho scritto il post di getto, non perchè avessi una teoria precostituita. Che mi importa del FriendBull?
> 
> Però, a parte gli scherzi, ritengo che comunque ci sia un fondo di verità in quello che ho scritto. In effetti i bull esistono, non li ho inventati io. Fidati


ma il bull non è l'amante di una donna sposata
con marito consenziente, che guarda o partecipa?
se una fa cose solo colla donna e si disinteressa del marito,
è un bull?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma il bull non è l'amante di una donna sposata
> con marito consenziente, che guarda o partecipa?
> se una fa cose solo colla donna e si disinteressa del marito,
> è un bull?


Nn credo sia proprio un amante...puo essere uno di una volta sola...credo...
e non crdo che guardi...credo che si sbatta per bene la moglie e il marito guardi..


----------



## drusilla (1 Marzo 2015)

Ottimo! Difatti ogni scienza seria prevede scuole e scissioni... Adinur hai trovato il tuo Jung[emoji12]


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa io leggo poco e quindi quando rientro della discussione ho perso delle pagine ma cosa intendi per rimpianti possibili?
> Io una persona (uomo o donna) che sta con un'altra persona (uomo o donna) e dice che ha il rimpianto di non essersi fatta questa e quella o che ha il rimpianto di non aver fatto sesso a tre, quattro o cinque la manderei a cagare.
> Mica devo essere la prescelta dopo che si è fatto mezzo mondo.
> Oltretutto perché mai dovrei essere quella con cui fermarsi perché non farsi X anni fa sarebbe stato un rimpianto e invece farsi Y e Z ora non lo sarebbe?




Perché la penso come Free e il mio pensiero si riassume così: 
*c'è un tempo per ogni cosa*.


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché la penso come Free e il mio pensiero si riassume così:
> *c'è un tempo per ogni cosa*.


Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.
Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
Inutile stare a piangere su un passato che non si può modificare...
E' sempre tutta una questione di scelte.


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso*.
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...


in effetti... condivido.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...


Quoto
E sottolineo che sia una scelta


----------



## Horny (1 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Nn credo sia proprio un amante...puo essere uno di una volta sola...credo...
> e non crdo che guardi...credo che si sbatta per bene la moglie e il marito guardi..


si si esatto! quello che intendevo io!


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.*
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...



infatti parlavo di accorgersi col tempo, che c'è tempo per ogni cosa, secondo me
per dire: se vedi gente di mezza età tutte le sere o quasi in discoteca o in giro per i bar sino a tarda notte (cose che ad es. facevo io), forse un commento che sarebbe stato meglio comportarsi così PRIMA, ti viene spontaneo
queste persone, liberissime ci mancherebbe, a me sembrano vivere una vita come "fuori fase"... poi forse sembra solo a me, ma appunto perchè a suo tempo spesso impiegavo il tempo libero in quei modi, mi divertivo con i miei coetanei ma ora non mi manca affatto, perchè ora mi diverto in altri modi, tutto qua, e stesso discorso per le avventure di qualche notte o per gli amorazzi vari ed eventuali, per es.


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E sottolineo che sia una scelta


la sensazione è che diletta attribuisca, a suo marito, almeno nel passato, una possibilità di scelta _limitata_ dalla sua "natura" e sulla base di questo riesca a perdonarlo. come se si dicesse sì, ha sbagliato, ma ha fatto quello che ha potuto dato il suo istinto profondo, _non poteva fare diversamente_. 
a noi (alcuni di noi) che leggiamo, questo sta stretto perché nella _nostra_ esperienza le cose non stanno proprio così. 
però a un certo punto ognuno ha il suo modo di leggere la realtà legato alla sua storia personale e anche funzionale al proprio benessere e serenità. 
non è che ci si può convincere a vicenda, anche se a volte vorremmo farlo (chissà perché, poi). 

per me l'aspetto della scelta è fondamentale, per esempio. ci sarà un motivo anche nel mio bisogno di affermare l'importanza della volontà sull'istinto. e forse non mi è nemmeno troppo difficile immaginarlo


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti parlavo di accorgersi col tempo, che c'è tempo per ogni cosa, secondo me
> per dire: se vedi gente di mezza età tutte le sere o quasi in discoteca o in giro per i bar sino a tarda notte (cose che ad es. facevo io), forse un commento che sarebbe stato meglio comportarsi così PRIMA, ti viene spontaneo
> queste persone, liberissime ci mancherebbe, a me sembrano vivere una vita come "fuori fase"... poi forse sembra solo a me, ma appunto perchè a suo tempo spesso impiegavo il tempo libero in quei modi, mi divertivo con i miei coetanei ma ora non mi manca affatto, perchè ora mi diverto in altri modi, tutto qua, e stesso discorso per le avventure di qualche notte o per gli amorazzi vari ed eventuali, per es.


sì? non lo so, a me non pare. cioè, intanto non vedo un certo stile di vita come legato a una certa fascia di età. 

e poi, ti dirò... non è che se certe cose le fai prima non le fai dopo. *anzi*, in certi casi ti lasciano un'abitudine anche fisica, oltre che mentale, emozionale e quant'altro che poi può essere molto faticoso togliersi. 

la mia esperienza è questa, per esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2015)

Da ragazza sono sempre uscita con il mio fidanzato ora marito. Avevamo molti amici tutti o quasi accoppiati. Uscivamo a cena, cinema, birreria. Discoteca mai. Mi annoiava. Non uscivo quasi mai con le amiche mi piaceva passare il tempo libero che avevo, non molto, con lui.
Mi sono sposata ho avuto due bimbi e ho incominciato quando loro sono un po cresciuti a dedicare spazi solo a me. Se tornassi indietro rifarei lo stesso percorso. Non ho rimpianti. Ora mi concedo serate con le amiche o amici ogni tanto cercando di non togliere troppo tempo alla famiglia è uguale fa mio marito. Continuo a non frequentare locali dove so che restare in compagnia indisturbata É quasi impossibile


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti parlavo di accorgersi col tempo, che c'è tempo per ogni cosa, secondo me
> per dire: se vedi gente di mezza età tutte le sere o quasi in discoteca o in giro per i bar sino a tarda notte (cose che ad es. facevo io), forse un commento che sarebbe stato meglio comportarsi così PRIMA, ti viene spontaneo
> queste persone, liberissime ci mancherebbe, a me sembrano vivere una vita come "fuori fase"... poi forse sembra solo a me, ma appunto perchè a suo tempo spesso impiegavo il tempo libero in quei modi, mi divertivo con i miei coetanei ma ora non mi manca affatto, perchè ora mi diverto in altri modi, tutto qua, e stesso discorso per le avventure di qualche notte o per gli amorazzi vari ed eventuali, per es.


Non so...magari è gente che lo ha sempre fatto...
Io ho un bar vicino casa dove la stessa gente sta lì tutti i giorni da vent'anni.
Quelli erano ragazzi coi jeans strappati e i capelli lunghi ora sono signori appanzati coi capelli corti e brizzolati...
Ma non è che io penso "sarebbe stato meglio lo facessero prima", penso che vivono così e basta.
Io ad esempio sarò andata in discoteca una decina di volte nella mia vita, se mi fosse piaciuto ci sarei andata di certo più spesso...e dubito che comincerei ora o tra 10 anni.
Non è questione di tempo, è questione di gusti e priorità, secondo me.


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> la sensazione è che diletta attribuisca, a suo marito, almeno nel passato, una possibilità di scelta _limitata_ dalla sua "natura" e sulla base di questo riesca a perdonarlo. come se si dicesse sì, ha sbagliato, ma ha fatto quello che ha potuto dato il suo istinto profondo, _non poteva fare diversamente_.
> a noi (alcuni di noi) che leggiamo, questo sta stretto perché nella _nostra_ esperienza le cose non stanno proprio così.
> però a un certo punto ognuno ha il suo modo di leggere la realtà legato alla sua storia personale e anche funzionale al proprio benessere e serenità.
> non è che ci si può convincere a vicenda, anche se a volte vorremmo farlo (chissà perché, poi).
> ...


Credo sia ovvio che ognuno legge le storie sulla base della propria esperienza personale, ma è proprio il fatto che ognuno abbia la propria storia personale che ci rende tutti diversi.
E nessuno vuole convincere nessuno, ma a me stupisce in un certo senso lo stesso stupore di Diletta quando si parla di cose che appartengono a moltissime persone.
Non si può parlare di commedie erotiche, di zoccolone da combattimento et similia...


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo sia ovvio che ognuno legge le storie sulla base della propria esperienza personale, ma è proprio il fatto che ognuno abbia la propria storia personale che ci rende tutti diversi.
> E nessuno vuole convincere nessuno, ma *a me stupisce in un certo senso lo stesso stupore *di Diletta quando si parla di cose che appartengono a moltissime persone.
> Non si può parlare di commedie erotiche, di zoccolone da combattimento et similia...


e io uguale a te. ma mi sono detto in questi ultimi due giorni che non tutti nel corso della propria vita hanno le stesse occasioni di conoscere, frequentare e confrontarsi con la gente. c'è chi nasce in grandi città e chi in piccoli paesi, chi lavora e chi no, chi viaggia e chi rimane a casa, e anche chi ha bisogno di frequentare soprattutto chi la pensa come lui e chi invece ha bisogno di mettere in discussione il mondo in cui è cresciuto. per dire...


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e io uguale a te. ma mi sono detto in questi ultimi due giorni che non tutti nel corso della propria vita hanno le stesse occasioni di conoscere, frequentare e confrontarsi con la gente. c'è chi nasce in grandi città e chi in piccoli paesi, chi lavora e chi no, chi viaggia e chi rimane a casa, e anche chi ha bisogno di frequentare soprattutto chi la pensa come lui e chi invece ha bisogno di mettere in discussione il mondo in cui è cresciuto. per dire...


La mia fatica sta proprio nel fatto che ho sempre avuto una grandissima curiosità...eppure sono uscita poco, ho viaggiato poco, ho frequentato poca gente...però cazzarola, non mi stupisce niente! 
A parte lo stupore di Diletta!


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...


Condivido in pieno


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto .ma forse parlava di bull-terrier. OT
> Ehm.
> É ufficiale, stavolta mi legano./OT


...o di bull-shit


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia fatica sta proprio nel fatto che ho sempre avuto una grandissima curiosità...


è una ricchezza


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> No, no e no.
> Molti termini sono scopiazzati da siti anglosassoni, cosa verissima. Ma il post di cui sopra l'ho scritto adesso riflettendoci un secondo. Non vendo niente, non ho una soluzione per i ragazzi traditi, nè per me stesso.
> Cosa mai dovrei vendere? Un ebook intitolato "Uomini traditi svegliatevi?". Non mi sembra di parlare in quel senso.
> 
> Gli unici corsi che ho fatto, anni fa, sono *corsi PUA*. Cosa nefasta, costosa ed inutile e che non consiglierei a nessuno.


Cazzo sti corsi  PUA.
pensa un po' cosa fanno a chi invece ne parla bene.

Scientology a confronto sono il circolo del burraco.

ero diventata ultra curiosa di sto schifo dopo aver visto "Magnolia"


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cazzo sti corsi  PUA.
> pensa un po' cosa fanno a chi invece ne parla bene.
> 
> Scientology a confronto sono il circolo del burraco.
> ...


magnolia parlava dei corsi pua ? io mi ricordo solo la pioggia di rane. e anche che dopo sei ore di film in realtà erano passati solo 20 minuti


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> è una ricchezza


La curiosità però rischia di fotterti... a volte l'ignoranza è veramente beata!


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2015)

Ma sti corsi PUA alla fine ed in sintesi,consistono in......?


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma sti corsi PUA alla fine ed in sintesi,consistono in......?


http://www.puatraining.it/corsidiseduzione.php


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2015)

Gesù d'Amore Acceso.

Salvaci tu


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.
> 
> Salvaci tu


E costano pure un sacco di soldi....mah...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma sti corsi PUA alla fine ed in sintesi,consistono in......?





Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.puatraining.it/corsidiseduzione.php


Ottimo, sono lieto che abbiate accettato la proposta mia e di Adinur. Vi verrà corrisposta a fine mese una somma pari al ...ops! :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ottimo, sono lieto che abbiate accettato la proposta mia e di Adinur. Vi verrà corrisposta a fine mese una somma pari al ...ops! :carneval:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 9777


niente, ironizzavo sul fatto che se l'intento di Adinur (e anche mio che sono stato additato come suo complice) era realmente di fare pubblicità ai corsi PUA, ci è riuscito in pieno. Parlarne male è pur sempre parlarne...in tanti che qui non avevano idea di cosa fosse ora ne conoscono almeno gli intenti e i principi...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.puatraining.it/corsidiseduzione.php


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma no dai ma chi cacchio ci va ?!?!?!?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> niente, ironizzavo sul fatto che se l'intento di Adinur (e anche mio che sono stato additato come suo complice) era realmente di fare pubblicità ai corsi PUA, ci è riuscito in pieno. Parlarne male è pur sempre parlarne...in tanti che qui non avevano idea di cosa fosse ora ne conoscono almeno gli intenti e i principi...


Me cojoni corsi per deficienti :singleeye:a pure a pagamento almeno li pagassero


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno ponga fine alle mie sofferenze.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno ponga fine alle mie sofferenze.


Esatto, sei nel posto giusto! Iscriviti a un corso PUA e la tua vita cambierà radicalmente!


----------



## drusilla (1 Marzo 2015)

È un mondo difficile è vita intensa felicità a momenti futuro incerto... [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto, sei nel posto giusto! Iscriviti a un corso PUA e la tua vita cambierà radicalmente!


Ma vai a ramengo va...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma vai a ramengo va...


Non mi abituerò mai alla vostra squisita gentilezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno ponga fine alle mie sofferenze.


:rotfl::rotfl:mandarti ad un corso PUA sarebbe crudeltà :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...




Ma certo Nicka che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa!
O "ogni cosa a suo tempo" se preferisci.

I comportamenti diventano più o meno opportuni a seconda del contesto, dove l'età è elemento essenziale.
Poi, è ovvio che si sia liberi di percorrere le tappe della vita a ritroso, ma non è logico.
Il matrimonio è, per esempio, una tappa che fa da spartiacque a due periodi molto diversi, infatti, bisognerebbe sposarsi con la consapevolezza di cominciare una fase di serietà e maturità.
Prima di questo passo, c'è tutto un periodo in cui si dovrebbe vivere in maniera più leggera.
Ed è il periodo giovanile quello adatto a sperimentare, viversi e scoprire il mondo, e chi lo ha fatto sarà sicuramente più appagato e più pronto per un impegno matrimoniale.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> la sensazione è che diletta attribuisca, a suo marito, almeno nel passato, una possibilità di scelta _limitata_ dalla sua "natura" e sulla base di questo riesca a perdonarlo. come se si dicesse sì, ha sbagliato, ma ha fatto quello che ha potuto dato il suo istinto profondo, _non poteva fare diversamente_.
> a noi (alcuni di noi) che leggiamo, questo sta stretto perché nella _nostra_ esperienza le cose non stanno proprio così.
> però a un certo punto ognuno ha il suo modo di leggere la realtà legato alla sua storia personale e anche funzionale al proprio benessere e serenità.
> non è che ci si può convincere a vicenda, anche se a volte vorremmo farlo (chissà perché, poi).
> ...



Non è proprio così...
Gli attribuisco, invece, una assoluta libertà di scelta senza limitazioni alcune.
Però è una scelta per la quale devo tenere conto del contesto e voglio tenere conto.
La stessa scelta fatta in un altro periodo della sua vita avrebbe comportato una valutazione del tutto diversa da parte mia e, di conseguenza, una reazione.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia fatica sta proprio nel fatto che ho sempre avuto una grandissima curiosità...eppure sono uscita poco, ho viaggiato poco, ho frequentato poca gente...però cazzarola,* non mi stupisce niente!*
> A parte lo stupore di Diletta!



Ti dovessi dire...neanche a me.
Ma una cosa c'è che continua a stupirmi:
mi chiedo come diavolo si faccia ad andare a letto con uno appena conosciuto, o diciamo pure, al primo incontro.
Questa cosa proprio non mi torna...
Poi, padronissimi di andarci tutti anche dopo dieci minuti...per quel che me ne può fregare, ma si fa tanto per dire.


----------



## Uhlalá (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> niente, ironizzavo sul fatto che se l'intento di Adinur (e anche mio che sono stato additato come suo complice) era realmente di fare pubblicità ai corsi PUA, ci è riuscito in pieno. Parlarne male è pur sempre parlarne...in tanti che qui non avevano idea di cosa fosse ora ne conoscono almeno gli intenti e i principi...


Gli stessi intenti e principi di chi un tempo proponeva per mail metodi sicuri per ingrandire il proprio pene...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo Nicka che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa!
> O "ogni cosa a suo tempo" se preferisci.
> 
> I comportamenti diventano più o meno opportuni a seconda del contesto, dove l'età è elemento essenziale.
> ...


E tu cos'hai mai sperimentato, se tra i due, brutta cogliona, QUELLO CHE SPERIMENTAVA ERA SOLO LUI? Eh? Tanto che quando lo hai scoperto sei uscita di testa al punto che uno legge sto post qua sopra e s'immagina il prete in sagrestia che ti dice le stesse esatte parole vuote che tu adesso ripeti a pappagallo senza manco renderti conto di COSA CAZZO STAI DICENDO? Boh. Ma di che cazzo parli.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Gli stessi intenti e principi di chi un tempo proponeva per mail metodi sicuri per ingrandire il proprio pene...


è difficile salvare le persone dalla propria stupidità.

talvolta addirittura controproducente,perchè certi soggetti è bene che non abbiano mai una donna


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è difficile salvare le persone dalla propria stupidità.
> 
> talvolta addirittura controproducente,perchè certi soggetti è bene che non abbiano mai una donna


 non dico di no, ma non cercare di mandarmeli dalla mia sponda però


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non dico di no, ma non cercare di mandarmeli dalla mia sponda però


E hai ragione anche tu


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché la penso come Free e il mio pensiero si riassume così:
> *c'è un tempo per ogni cosa*.


Ma il cosa e il tempo chi lo stabilisce?

Voglio dire che per me l'idea che la giovinezza sia il tempo della sperimentazione sessuale pare non solo una stronzata ma deleteria.
Se si ritiene la sperimentazione necessaria l'unica via per salvare poi capra e cavoli è proprio quello di dire che c'è un tempo in cui è necessario sperimentare.
Io invece penso che non ci sia nessuna necessità per nessuno e che solo alcuni in una fase in cui sono immaturi e confusi si mettono in situazioni confuse.
Ci sono persone che non hanno sperimentato e non hanno alcun rimpianto.
Anche perché mi domando cosa si dovrebbe rimpiangere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti parlavo di accorgersi col tempo, che c'è tempo per ogni cosa, secondo me
> per dire: se vedi gente di mezza età tutte le sere o quasi in discoteca o in giro per i bar sino a tarda notte (cose che ad es. facevo io), forse un commento che sarebbe stato meglio comportarsi così PRIMA, ti viene spontaneo
> queste persone, liberissime ci mancherebbe, a me sembrano vivere una vita come "fuori fase"... poi forse sembra solo a me, ma appunto perchè a suo tempo spesso impiegavo il tempo libero in quei modi, mi divertivo con i miei coetanei ma ora non mi manca affatto, perchè ora mi diverto in altri modi, tutto qua, e stesso discorso per le avventure di qualche notte o per gli amorazzi vari ed eventuali, per es.



Ma questi sono rimasti scemi non recuperano cose non vissute.


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il cosa e il tempo chi lo stabilisce?
> 
> Voglio dire che per me l'idea che la giovinezza sia il tempo della sperimentazione sessuale pare non solo una stronzata ma deleteria.
> Se si ritiene la sperimentazione necessaria l'unica via per salvare poi capra e cavoli è proprio quello di dire che c'è un tempo in cui è necessario sperimentare.
> ...


nemmeno io penso che sia necessario sperimentare. e a volte secondo me può anche essere controproducente.


----------



## Horny (1 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dovessi dire...neanche a me.
> Ma una cosa c'è che continua a stupirmi:
> mi chiedo come diavolo si faccia ad andare a letto con uno appena conosciuto, o diciamo pure, al primo incontro.
> Questa cosa proprio non mi torna...
> Poi, padronissimi di andarci tutti anche dopo dieci minuti...per quel che me ne può fregare, ma si fa tanto per dire.


sai cosa diletta,
non esiste solo l'esigenza fisica.
c'è la curiosità per la situazione,
ad esempio.
e anche un tipo di attrazione 
che si manifesta dal primo incontro,
e rimane poi. provata, ma di rado.
esistono differenze anche tra le
situazioni con quelli con cui lo si fa subito.
è una modalità di relazionarsi.
bisogna conoscerla e saperla usare però.
essere abili, per goderne.


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2015)

Ciao

però, avere un'esperienza sessuale, non dipende tanto, secondo me, di quanti partner si ha avuto, 
ma di come ci si apre verso questo mondo. Nella ricerca del piacere proprio e dell'altro. È più un'attitudine. 
E questo lo si può scoprire anche avendo avuto solo un uomo ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, avere un'esperienza sessuale, non dipende tanto, secondo me, di quanti partner si ha avuto,
> ma di come ci si apre verso questo mondo. Nella ricerca del piacere proprio e dell'altro. È più un'attitudine.
> ...



Soprattutto nel tempo ci puo' essere sempre piu' affiatamento  desiderio  e intimita'  con la stessa persona.


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto nel tempo ci puo' essere sempre piu' affiatamento  desiderio  e intimita'  con la stessa persona.


Vero vero 
io la rigirerei un po' 
soltanto nell'intimità ci può essere sempre più affiatamento e desiderio con la stessa persona. E l'intimità se c'è sentimento cresce nel tempo.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero vero
> io la rigirerei un po'
> soltanto nell'intimità ci può essere sempre più affiatamento e desiderio con la stessa persona. E l'intimità se c'è sentimento cresce nel tempo.



Io l'ho sempre pensato.  Molti pero' sostengono che puo'  esserlo anche senza 'sentimento'.  Io faccio fatica.  

Infatti mi piace molto  con mio marito.


----------



## Adinur (1 Marzo 2015)

Aiuto... mi sono assentato poche ore... non so quante volte sono stato insultato. Ripeto di aver fatto corsi sulla seduzione, con pessimi risultati e che mai li consiglierei. Il bull è il bull, chiedete a Lothar cosa sia...


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Aiuto... mi sono assentato poche ore... non so quante volte sono stato insultato. Ripeto di aver fatto corsi sulla seduzione, con pessimi risultati e che mai li consiglierei. Il bull è il bull, chiedete a Lothar cosa sia...


Ma vabbè
è un rito di iniziazione
poi sei membro della chi theta omega
e le cheerleaders te la danno senza esitare
altro che corso PUA


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dovessi dire...neanche a me.
> Ma una cosa c'è che continua a stupirmi:
> mi chiedo come diavolo si faccia ad andare a letto con uno appena conosciuto, o diciamo pure, al primo incontro.
> Questa cosa proprio non mi torna...
> Poi, padronissimi di andarci tutti anche dopo dieci minuti...per quel che me ne può fregare, ma si fa tanto per dire.


Sai cosa mi infastidisce?
Il fatto che mi dai la sensazione che tu ti metta da sola su un piedistallo dal quale dare un giudizio nei riguardi di chi non è come te e di chi non ragiona come te o di chi non rientra in categorie che a te vanno bene. E' solo una sensazione, ma è bella forte eh...
Non c'è bisogno di chiedersi proprio nulla, basta semplicemente dare per scontato che ognuno vive la sessualità a modo proprio. Ci sono persone che hanno modi di comunicazione differente, c'è chi punta molto sulla fisicità e chi invece no.
C'è chi si lascia guidare in maniera molto forte dall'istinto e chi invece no.
C'è chi aspetta il matrimonio per perdere la verginità e chi invece prima se la sbriga meglio è.
C'è chi deve fare un certo percorso sessuale per svariati motivi e chi invece "nasce imparato" e non ha mai problemi in quell'ambito.
Cosa ti deve tornare?


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2015)

I valori non sono una consolazione
neanche un premio di consolazione
neanche un modo per essere migliori degli altri
Nel momento in cui i valori servono ad avere vantaggio sugli altri, smettono di essere valori
forse è per questo che molti sono disturbati dalle parole di Diletta


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

forse si sta facendo confusione tra lo sperimentare e l'essere semplicemente immaturi.....sperimentare, anche sessualmente, è una cosa che non ha tempo...nel mio caso anzi io ho cominciato a sperimentare che ero già grandicella, quando già avevo consapevolezza del mio corpo, di cosa mi fa godere e di cosa no, e soprattutto senza avere paura di essere per questo etichettata come zoccola (questi sono epiteti che si lanciano proprio in tenera età). Da ragazzina ero una ragazzina che, come tutti, ha fatto stronzate dovute proprio ad immaturità, ma di cosa fosse il sesso, quello che ti fa arricciare la punta dei piedi, non ne avevo la più pallida idea. 
Sperimentare lo si può fare col proprio partner, lo si può fare col partner appena conosciuto, lo si puó fare col partner non ufficiale (soprattutto se ci sono problemi da quel punto di vista con l'avente diritto).
Mandare tutto a puttane per un prurito non è sperimentare, è essere immaturi.


----------



## drusilla (2 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Aiuto... mi sono assentato poche ore... non so quante volte sono stato insultato. Ripeto di aver fatto corsi sulla seduzione, con pessimi risultati e che mai li consiglierei. Il bull è il bull, chiedete a Lothar cosa sia...


Corsi di seduzione: per quelli che si considerano sfigati ma vogliono essere manipolatori.... sarà per quello che le donne fuggono? Corsi per cacciare, per sparare nel mucchio. Un vero uomo non dovrebbe avere tecniche di seduzione ma semplicemente essere se stesso e volere QUELLA donna, non una pur che ci sia! Sennò è un seduttore da strappazo che dove cogli coglie


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dovessi dire...neanche a me.
> Ma una cosa c'è che continua a stupirmi:
> mi chiedo come diavolo si faccia ad andare a letto con uno appena conosciuto, o diciamo pure, al primo incontro.
> Questa cosa proprio non mi torna...
> Poi, padronissimi di andarci tutti anche dopo dieci minuti...per quel che me ne può fregare, ma si fa tanto per dire.


Anch'io l'ho sempre creduto impossibile,e sinceramente non pensavo che ne sarei stato capace.Invece e'accaduto,l'affinita'era ed e'fortissima,per cui dopo 3 ore(hai letto bene..)di chiacchere,e'venuto il bacio.E da li',come sempre il resto.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> forse si sta facendo confusione tra lo sperimentare e l'essere semplicemente immaturi.....sperimentare, anche sessualmente, è una cosa che non ha tempo...nel mio caso anzi io ho cominciato a sperimentare che ero già grandicella, quando già avevo consapevolezza del mio corpo, di cosa mi fa godere e di cosa no, e soprattutto senza avere paura di essere per questo etichettata come zoccola (questi sono epiteti che si lanciano proprio in tenera età). Da ragazzina ero una ragazzina che, come tutti, ha fatto stronzate dovute proprio ad immaturità, ma di cosa fosse il sesso, quello che ti fa arricciare la punta dei piedi, non ne avevo la più pallida idea.
> Sperimentare lo si può fare col proprio partner, lo si può fare col partner appena conosciuto, lo si puó fare col partner non ufficiale (soprattutto se ci sono problemi da quel punto di vista con l'avente diritto).
> Mandare tutto a puttane per un prurito non è sperimentare, è essere immaturi.


gli è che la verità fa paura


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> I valori non sono una consolazione
> neanche un premio di consolazione
> neanche un modo per essere migliori degli altri
> Nel momento in cui i valori servono ad avere vantaggio sugli altri, smettono di essere valori
> forse è per questo che molti sono disturbati dalle parole di Diletta


Condivido.
Inoltre, la questione della maturità non è così semplice.
A volte ci si trova in situazioni assurde non perché se ne sentisse l'esigenza, ma perché si è stati travolti. Certo, c'è responsabilità anche nel non oppore la dovuta resistenza, ma è diverso.
Io stavo perfettamente a mio agio in un rapporto che mi permetteva di dedicarmi anima e corpo esclusivamente al mio lavoro e alla mia donna.
Ma questo a un certo punto è stato un agio solo mio, non più condiviso.
Tutto avviene sempre in relazione con "altro", con l'Altro, con gli altri.
Nessuno sceglie nel vuoto di sperimentare o di dare prova di maturità.
Che poi, maturità...bah, spesso a me pare proprio la copertura per una forma di indolenza o peggio di depressione.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> forse si sta facendo confusione tra lo sperimentare e l'essere semplicemente immaturi.....sperimentare, anche sessualmente, è una cosa che non ha tempo...nel mio caso anzi io ho cominciato a sperimentare che ero già grandicella, quando già avevo consapevolezza del mio corpo, di cosa mi fa godere e di cosa no, e soprattutto senza avere paura di essere per questo etichettata come zoccola (questi sono epiteti che si lanciano proprio in tenera età). Da ragazzina ero una ragazzina che, come tutti, ha fatto stronzate dovute proprio ad immaturità, ma di cosa fosse il sesso, quello che ti fa arricciare la punta dei piedi, non ne avevo la più pallida idea.
> Sperimentare lo si può fare col proprio partner, lo si può fare col partner appena conosciuto, lo si puó fare col partner non ufficiale (soprattutto se ci sono problemi da quel punto di vista con l'avente diritto).
> Mandare tutto a puttane per un prurito non è sperimentare, è essere immaturi.


Direi che lo hai spiegato bene...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi infastidisce?
> Il fatto che mi dai la sensazione che tu ti metta da sola su un piedistallo dal quale dare un giudizio nei riguardi di chi non è come te e di chi non ragiona come te o di chi non rientra in categorie che a te vanno bene. E' solo una sensazione, ma è bella forte eh...
> Non c'è bisogno di chiedersi proprio nulla, basta semplicemente dare per scontato che ognuno vive la sessualità a modo proprio. Ci sono persone che hanno modi di comunicazione differente, c'è chi punta molto sulla fisicità e chi invece no.
> C'è chi si lascia guidare in maniera molto forte dall'istinto e chi invece no.
> ...



Ma guarda: è proprio solo e soltanto una TUA sensazione...e mi dispiace che non riesca, attraverso le parole, a non dartela.
Qui ognuno dice la sua ed esprime un suo personale sentire, e per tutti è così.
E' logico che io parli per come sono fatta io...e se una cosa "non mi torna" sia implicito che non torni a me.
Non mi sembra che a dire così trapeli un giudizio su chi non è come me.
Io non mi sento su nessun piedistallo, anzi, a dirla tutta, sono anche dispiaciuta di non essere mai stata un po' più leggera quando era il tempo.
Ma, anche qui, ognuno è com'è...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *E tu cos'hai mai sperimentato, *se tra i due, brutta cogliona, QUELLO CHE SPERIMENTAVA ERA SOLO LUI? Eh? Tanto che quando lo hai scoperto sei uscita di testa al punto che uno legge sto post qua sopra e s'immagina il prete in sagrestia che ti dice le stesse esatte parole vuote che tu adesso ripeti a pappagallo senza manco renderti conto di COSA CAZZO STAI DICENDO? Boh. Ma di che cazzo parli.



...e infatti se tornassi indietro ci penserei io a farmi più furba.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti se tornassi indietro ci penserei io a farmi più furba.


Ma furba de che, Dilè. Ma se vivi a pane (non pene) e catechismo e se frequenti solo persone che la vedono come te, che cazzo devi infurbirti? Eh?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il cosa e il tempo chi lo stabilisce?
> 
> Voglio dire che per me l'idea che la giovinezza sia il tempo della sperimentazione sessuale pare non solo una stronzata ma deleteria.
> Se si ritiene la sperimentazione necessaria l'unica via per salvare poi capra e cavoli è proprio quello di dire che c'è un tempo in cui è necessario sperimentare.
> ...




Su questo non ci scommetterei neanche un euro!


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> nemmeno io penso che sia necessario sperimentare. *e a volte secondo me può anche essere controproducente.*



Addirittura!
Chissà poi perché...


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

boh secondo me quando si è ragazzi/e è TUTTO diverso, perchè sperimenti per capire chi sei e cosa desideri, quindi può capitare di tutto
invece con la maturità dovresti avere i concetti più chiari, e per questo motivo può capitare di abbandonare certi stili di vita, a favore di altri 
fermo restando che se da giovane hai provato un po' di tutto, difficilmente avrai rimpianti etc., perchè SAI già com'è la storia... io ad es. non tornerei indietro, perchè adesso so bene cosa mi interessa e cosa no

sinceramente non capisco come fate a dire che non esistano differenze


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> forse si sta facendo confusione tra lo sperimentare e l'essere semplicemente immaturi.....sperimentare, anche sessualmente, è una cosa che non ha tempo...nel mio caso anzi io ho cominciato a sperimentare che ero già grandicella, quando già avevo consapevolezza del mio corpo, di cosa mi fa godere e di cosa no, e soprattutto senza avere paura di essere per questo etichettata come zoccola (questi sono epiteti che si lanciano proprio in tenera età). Da ragazzina ero una ragazzina che, come tutti, ha fatto stronzate dovute proprio ad immaturità, ma di cosa fosse il sesso, quello che ti fa arricciare la punta dei piedi, non ne avevo la più pallida idea.
> Sperimentare lo si può fare col proprio partner, lo si può fare col partner appena conosciuto,* lo si puó fare col partner non ufficiale *(soprattutto se ci sono problemi da quel punto di vista con l'avente diritto).
> Mandare tutto a puttane per un prurito non è sperimentare, è essere immaturi.



No, se si ha l'avente diritto e non si è più giovinastri, non si può proprio più fare.
Chi ha dato ha dato e chi ha avuto ha avuto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, perchè altrimenti avremmo tutti lo stesso trascorso.
> Diciamo piuttosto che ognuno decide di cogliere eventualmente un'occasione per se stesso quando si presenta e se ne sente questa necessità.
> Che sia una relazione a 18 anni, un tradimento a 40, un'orgia colossale a 30.
> I rimpianti sono una grandissima cretinata.
> ...


però quello delle cazzate dovrebbe essere delimitato dall'età adulta.
Condizionale.
Perchè uno di 60 anni che fa le cose che, normalmente, fa uno di 18, fa un po' tristezza, specie se ce l'hai in casa.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però quello delle cazzate dovrebbe essere delimitato dall'età adulta.
> Condizionale.
> Perchè uno di 60 anni che fa le cose che, normalmente, fa uno di 18, fa un po' tristezza, specie se ce l'hai in casa.



ma appunto... boh?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se si ha l'avente diritto e non si è più giovinastri, non si può proprio più fare.
> Chi ha dato ha dato e chi ha avuto ha avuto.


Mannaggia la puttana Diletta, Dio buono. Ma cosa NON SI PUO' FARE? Ma quando a TUO MARITO GLI PAGHERESTI PURE LE PUTTANE, CON CHE CAZZO DI CORAGGIO FAI UN'AFFERMAZIONE DEL GENERE?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me quando si è ragazzi/e è TUTTO diverso, perchè sperimenti per capire chi sei e cosa desideri, quindi può capitare di tutto
> invece con la maturità dovresti avere i concetti più chiari, e per questo motivo può capitare di abbandonare certi stili di vita, a favore di altri
> fermo restando che se da giovane hai provato un po' di tutto, difficilmente avrai rimpianti etc., perchè SAI già com'è la storia... io ad es. non tornerei indietro, perchè adesso so bene cosa mi interessa e cosa no
> 
> sinceramente non capisco come fate a dire che non esistano differenze



Ti quotissimo! :up::up:


----------



## Ecate (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Addirittura!
> Chissà poi perché...


Pensa alle droghe per esempio. C'è chi sperimenta tutto e ne esce bene, c'è chi ne rimane invischiato
le esperienze devono essere in relazione ai mezz che si hanno per affrontarle


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me quando si è ragazzi/e è TUTTO diverso, perchè sperimenti per capire chi sei e cosa desideri, quindi può capitare di tutto
> invece con la maturità dovresti avere i concetti più chiari, e per questo motivo può capitare di abbandonare certi stili di vita, a favore di altri
> fermo restando che se da giovane hai provato un po' di tutto, difficilmente avrai rimpianti etc., perchè SAI già com'è la storia... io ad es. non tornerei indietro, perchè adesso so bene cosa mi interessa e cosa no
> 
> sinceramente non capisco come fate a dire che non esistano differenze


Boh io non ho sperimentato, non ne ho sentito l'esigenza. Sapevo quello che volevo e sono andata avanti. Non ho rimpianti in questo senso.
Credo semplicemente siamo esperienze diverse credo che in entrambi i casi ci sia chi ha rimpianti e chi no.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però quello delle cazzate dovrebbe essere delimitato dall'età adulta.
> Condizionale.
> Perchè uno di 60 anni che fa le cose che, normalmente, fa uno di 18, fa un po' tristezza, specie se ce l'hai in casa.


Ma per me in quel caso specifico è questione di forte immaturità o di un rigurgito di adolescenza per chissà quale paura che la fine sia vicina...
Certo che fa tristezza, ma io non pensavo a casi così limite.
E' che non capisco come si fa a dire che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa quando non per tutti è così.
Non sto parlando di chi va in discoteca a 50 anni perchè non ci è andato mai a 18, che lì la cosa mi pare davvero ridicola...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me quando si è ragazzi/e è TUTTO diverso, perchè sperimenti per capire chi sei e cosa desideri, quindi può capitare di tutto
> invece con la maturità dovresti avere i concetti più chiari, e per questo motivo può capitare di abbandonare certi stili di vita, a favore di altri
> fermo restando che se da giovane hai provato un po' di tutto, difficilmente avrai rimpianti etc., perchè SAI già com'è la storia... io ad es. non tornerei indietro, perchè adesso so bene cosa mi interessa e cosa no
> 
> sinceramente non capisco come fate a dire che non esistano differenze


Ma è chiaro che esistono differenza, ma è pure vero che se a uno/a gli piace la voglia di sperimentare ce l'avrà sempre. E Madonna, su. Non funziona mica che uno/a a vent'anni s'è tolto ogni sfizio pensabile e poi campa bene come sta, che tra l'altro a vent'anni non sei come a quaranta, per dire, e le esigenze cambiano. Su. Che cazzo di ragionamenti della merda sono.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma furba de che, Dilè. Ma se vivi a pane (non pene) e catechismo e se frequenti solo persone che la vedono come te, che cazzo devi infurbirti? Eh?



Ma guarda che io penso per me e l'ho sempre fatto.
Sono solo stata troppo onesta, ahimé quante occasioni perse, va bé.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non ho sperimentato, non ne ho sentito l'esigenza.* Sapevo quello che volevo* e sono andata avanti. Non ho rimpianti in questo senso.
> Credo semplicemente siamo esperienze diverse credo che in entrambi i casi ci sia chi ha rimpianti e chi no.


beata te...io no, affatto


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io penso per me e l'ho sempre fatto.
> Sono solo stata troppo onesta, ahimé quante occasioni perse, va bé.


Dilè, ma se tu da giovine eri pure così di quali cazzo di occasioni vai cianciando? Ma de che? Ma chi cazzo ti s'inculava sul trano bianco per Lourdes mentre eri intenta a pregare la Madonna e i Santi? Cazzo, se pure facevi gola a qualcuno era qualche rincoglionito catechista insabile e tutto e col cazzo che manco funzionava. Su. Che occasioni, le patate.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che esistono differenza, ma* è pure vero che se a uno/a gli piace la voglia di sperimentare ce l'avrà sempre*. E Madonna, su. Non funziona mica che uno/a a vent'anni s'è tolto ogni sfizio pensabile e poi campa bene come sta, che tra l'altro a vent'anni non sei come a quaranta, per dire, e le esigenze cambiano. Su. Che cazzo di ragionamenti della merda sono.



sì, ma non quello che ha già sperimentato!!!


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non ho sperimentato, non ne ho sentito l'esigenza. *Sapevo quello che volevo e sono andata avanti.* Non ho rimpianti in questo senso.
> Credo semplicemente siamo esperienze diverse credo che in entrambi i casi ci sia chi ha rimpianti e chi no.




Anche io! E mi è sempre andata fatta buca!! 
Per questo ho sperimentato, malissimo tra l'altro...e mi sono trovata invischiata in robe assurde...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Aiuto... mi sono assentato poche ore... non so quante volte sono stato insultato. Ripeto di aver fatto corsi sulla seduzione, con pessimi risultati e che mai li consiglierei. Il bull è il bull, chiedete a Lothar cosa sia...


Adinurro, non è che NOI non sappiamo cosa sia un bull.
E' che non lo sai TU.
Chiedilo tu al micione, magari ne ha sentito parlare.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Peró secondo me, il lato sessuale della sperimentazione giovanile, viene dopo un altro tipo di sperimentazione.
Quello di rapportarsi con un altro essere vivente.
Una specie di educazione sentimentale.
Che per me é stata basilare per capire me stessa come donna in relazione ad un due.
E a capire cosa non volessi da un ipotetico uomo della vita.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per me in quel caso specifico è questione di forte immaturità o di un rigurgito di adolescenza per chissà quale paura che la fine sia vicina...
> Certo che fa tristezza, ma io non pensavo a casi così limite.
> E' che non capisco come si fa a dire che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa quando non per tutti è così.
> Non sto parlando di chi va in discoteca a 50 anni perchè non ci è andato mai a 18, *che lì la cosa mi pare davvero ridicola..*.



E allora vedi che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa!!!
Certo che uno ci può andare, ma è ridicolo, no?


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora vedi che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa!!!
> Certo che uno ci può andare, ma è ridicolo, no?


Rigurgiti di adolescenza e sperimentazioni di carattere personale per me sono cose diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per me in quel caso specifico è questione di forte immaturità o di un rigurgito di adolescenza per chissà quale paura che la fine sia vicina...
> Certo che fa tristezza, ma io non pensavo a casi così limite.
> E' che non capisco come si fa a dire che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa quando non per tutti è così.
> Non sto parlando di chi va in discoteca a 50 anni perchè non ci è andato mai a 18, che lì la cosa mi pare davvero ridicola...


ma infatti Diletta, secondo me, non coglie il punto focale.
Non è che uno si renda ridicolo se fa una cosa che non ha mai fatto e che desidera fare, qualunque sia l'età.
Oddio, a meno che non sia ballare sul cubo.
o... ehm... azzardare col vestiario


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannaggia la puttana Diletta, Dio buono. Ma cosa NON SI PUO' FARE? Ma quando a TUO MARITO GLI PAGHERESTI PURE LE PUTTANE, CON CHE CAZZO DI CORAGGIO FAI UN'AFFERMAZIONE DEL GENERE?


...certo che ti è rimasta proprio impressa sta cosa!
Come mai?!!

Si stava parlando di "sperimentazioni" e questa non ci rientra...testina!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma non quello che ha già sperimentato!!!


Ma quello che vuole, su. Certo anche altro, ma pure se fai la stessa cosa con qualcun altro mica è uguale. Oh. Basta dai.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti Diletta, secondo me, non coglie il punto focale.
> Non è che uno si renda ridicolo se fa una cosa che non ha mai fatto e che desidera fare, qualunque sia l'età.
> Oddio, a meno che non sia ballare sul cubo.
> o... ehm... *azzardare col vestiario*


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che esistono differenza,* ma è pure vero che se a uno/a gli piace la voglia di sperimentare ce l'avrà sempre. *E Madonna, su. Non funziona mica che uno/a a vent'anni s'è tolto ogni sfizio pensabile e poi campa bene come sta, che tra l'altro a vent'anni non sei come a quaranta, per dire, e le esigenze cambiano. Su. Che cazzo di ragionamenti della merda sono.



Ecco, il professorone ha parlato!
Quando sei appagato sei appagato e basta (di solito).


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró secondo me, il lato sessuale della sperimentazione giovanile, viene dopo un altro tipo di sperimentazione.
> Quello di rapportarsi con un altro essere vivente.
> Una specie di educazione sentimentale.
> Che per me é stata basilare per capire me stessa come donna in relazione ad un due.
> E a capire cosa non volessi da un ipotetico uomo della vita.



ma infatti...come si fa a dire che da giovani si sa già quello che si desidera? boh


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo che ti è rimasta proprio impressa sta cosa!
> Come mai?!!
> 
> Si stava parlando di "sperimentazioni" e questa non ci rientra...testina!


Ebbè, m'è rimasta impressa sì, tu che dici. Tra l'altro, sperimentare vuol anche dire fare qualcosa che hai già fatto ma con qualcun altro. So che a te pare tutto uguale, non avendo esperienza di niente, ma tutto uguale non è. Se tuo marito vuole andare con una puttana, è evidente che il perchè risiede nel fatto che quella puttana NON SEI TU.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, il professorone ha parlato!
> Quando sei appagato sei appagato e basta (di solito).


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo, su. Mica sono tutti/e come te che cinque minuti scarsi di missionaria sempre con lo stesso cazzetto moscio e buonanotte. Il mondo è vario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora vedi che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa!!!
> Certo che uno ci può andare, ma è ridicolo, no?


Ma ... Dilly... quali sono le cose che per te si possono fare senza rendersi ridicoli?
Facciamo un esempio: metti una donna della tua età e con le tue esperienze che torna a stato libero(anagrafico).
Cosa potrebbe fare che non ha mai fatto senza rendersi ridicola?
C'è qualcosa, escludendo attività sportive , il tombolo e il bridge?
(non sto facendo ironia, voglio dire nel perimetro delle relazioni umane)


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...come si fa a dire che da giovani si sa già quello che si desidera? boh


Da giovane desideri quello che desideri in quel momento...e per ognuno può essere una cosa diversa.
Poi si cresce, si cambia, si hanno esperienze che ci portano a vedere le cose in maniera differente...e i desideri possono cambiare.
E' in questo che dico che non esiste un tempo per tutto, perchè appunto altrimenti avremmo tutti le stesse esperienze negli stessi tempi e modi.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró secondo me, il lato sessuale della sperimentazione giovanile, viene dopo un altro tipo di sperimentazione.
> Quello di rapportarsi con un altro essere vivente.
> Una specie di educazione sentimentale.
> Che per me é stata basilare per capire me stessa come donna in relazione ad un due.
> E a capire cosa non volessi da un ipotetico uomo della vita.



Ti quoto.
Ed è la sperimentazione più importante, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...come si fa a dire che da giovani si sa già quello che si desidera? boh


Come si fa non lo so
Io so che di sperimentare non me ne É mai fregato nulla. Vuoi per carattere, per educazione per non so quale motivo.
Sento i racconti di mio figlio in questo periodo e mi accorgo che quelle cose non mi sono mancate. Che continuo a non capirle. Poi certo che lui É libero di fare ciò che vuole. 
Mi sono innamorata di un ragazzo non ho msi pensato che sarebbe durata, e invece l'ho sposato. 
e se mi guardo indietro nonostante tutto cambierei ben poco della mia vita.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello che vuole, su. Certo anche altro, ma pure se fai la stessa cosa con qualcun altro mica è uguale. Oh. Basta dai.



forse vuoi arrivare a dire, pro domo tua, che chi ha avuto tante avventure da giovane continuerà anche in caso di matrimonio, ma ovviamente con altre persone?

può darsi, anche se a me sembra più che una sperimentazione, uno stile di vita


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè, m'è rimasta impressa sì, tu che dici. Tra l'altro, sperimentare vuol anche dire fare qualcosa che hai già fatto ma con qualcun altro. So che a te pare tutto uguale, non avendo esperienza di niente, ma tutto uguale non è. Se tuo marito vuole andare con una puttana, è evidente che il perchè risiede nel fatto che quella puttana NON SEI TU.



No, per me quello non è sperimentare, ma una divazione, semplicemente una "mattata" (che poi non è niente di che, c'è ben altro...).


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me quello non è sperimentare, ma una divazione, semplicemente una "mattata" (che poi non è niente di che, c'è ben altro...).


Non ti si può leggere
Scusa ma é da vomito un'affermazione cosi


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ... Dilly... quali sono le cose che per te si possono fare senza rendersi ridicoli?
> Facciamo un esempio: metti una donna della tua età e con le tue esperienze che torna a stato libero(anagrafico).
> Cosa potrebbe fare che non ha mai fatto senza rendersi ridicola?
> C'è qualcosa, escludendo attività sportive , il tombolo e il bridge?
> (non sto facendo ironia, voglio dire nel perimetro delle relazioni umane)



secondo me se va nei bar o discoteche a rimorchiare vestita da zoccola fino alle 4 del mattino, è piuttosto ridicola

se invece allaccia relazioni varie in seguito a occasioni varie, no


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me quello non è sperimentare, ma una divazione, semplicemente una "mattata" (che poi non è niente di che, c'è ben altro...).


Quello che è per te alla fine della fiera non conta un cazzo. Le tue opinioni non contano un cazzo. Perchè uno può ragionare di qualcosa con qualcuno che almeno sa di che parla. Ragionare con te di sta roba è come parlare di sci con un che vive in Brasile. Per dire, che cazzo ne sa? Sì, magari ha una mezza idea di come sono fatti un paio di sci, ma poi? Ecco.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...come si fa a dire che da giovani si sa già quello che si desidera? boh


Io sapevo più o meno che persona desiderassi diventare, ma in merito agli uomini ero tavola bianca.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Da giovane desideri quello che desideri in quel momento.*..e per ognuno può essere una cosa diversa.
> Poi si cresce, si cambia, si hanno esperienze che ci portano a vedere le cose in maniera differente...e i desideri possono cambiare.
> E' in questo che dico che non esiste un tempo per tutto, perchè appunto altrimenti avremmo tutti le stesse esperienze negli stessi tempi e modi.


appunto, non sai chi sei... io ho sperimentato un po', e non ho rimpianti perchè appunto ora so chi sono (una panterastra)  e so anche cosa c'era DENTRO alle cose che ho sperimentato


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Io sapevo più o meno che persona desiderassi diventare*, ma in merito agli uomini ero tavola bianca.


io nemmeno quello
riguardo agli uomini, che poi erano ragazzi pure loro, non ne parliamo proprio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me quello non è sperimentare, ma una divazione, semplicemente una "mattata" (che poi non è niente di che, c'è ben altro...).


santappianosullastradadelvino.
avevo scritto una cosa ma poi l'ho censurata.
Il fatto è Diletta che JB su una cosa ha fondamentalmente ragione: tu non sai di cosa stai parlando.
Che non è un'offesa, ma una constatazione.
Parli di un mondo che non hai mai visto, sensazioni che non hai mai sentito ed enunci anche dei postulati, sulla base di quello che ti è stato raccontato in perfetta malafede da chi si doveva parare il culo.
Un po' come si fa con i bambini quando si avvicinano a qualcosa che non devono mangiare: gli si dice che non è buono.
Un dubbio non ti viene in proposito?


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto, non sai chi sei... io ho sperimentato un po', e non ho rimpianti perchè appunto ora so chi sono (una panterastra)  e so anche cosa c'era DENTRO alle cose che ho sperimentato


Sì, ma se una persona a 18 anni sente e desidera di avere una relazione seria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue di famiglie varie ed esperienze che sono quelle di coppia che gli vuoi dire?
Magari sta persona si è innamorata e vede solo quello, anche a livello sessuale non ha alcuna idea di quello che c'è fuori...e non gliene frega nemmeno niente! Perchè quello che desidera lo ha già.
E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia? Se si affacciano altri desideri? 
C'è chi decide di cogliere e chi no, ma vuoi dire che chi coglie è fuori tempo perchè avrebbe dovuto sperimentare a 18 anni? E su che base? Quello che voleva a 18 anni lo aveva e non desiderava altro...
Ma tu hai la tua esperienza, io ho la mia, altri hanno la loro...è in questo che per me il discorso di tempistiche è sbagliato.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ... Dilly... quali sono le cose che per te si possono fare senza rendersi ridicoli?
> Facciamo un esempio: metti una donna della tua età e con le tue esperienze che torna a stato libero(anagrafico).
> Cosa potrebbe fare che non ha mai fatto senza rendersi ridicola?
> C'è qualcosa, escludendo attività sportive , il tombolo e il bridge?
> (non sto facendo ironia, voglio dire nel perimetro delle relazioni umane)



Mah, ti dirò, non mi faccio mai problemi se appaio ridicola o meno, l'importante è, in definitiva, fare quello che fa stare bene me.
Infatti, la questione "ridicolezza" l'ha tirata fuori Nicka e io ci ho fatto una battuta sopra.
Quindi, si può fare di tutto se non si reca danno agli altri.

Vuoi sapere di me?
Te lo dico: se tornassi allo stato libero farei quello che non ho fatto da giovane, ossia sentirmi libera di esprimermi come e quanto voglio, alla faccia dell'essere ridicola agli occhi degli altri o meno.
Quindi, tutte quelle cose che si dovrebbero fare al "tempo delle mele" perché quello è il tempo giusto per farle.
Si dice meglio tardi che mai...in fondo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma se una persona a 18 anni sente e desidera di avere una relazione seria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue di famiglie varie ed esperienze che sono quelle di coppia che gli vuoi dire?
> Magari sta persona si è innamorata e vede solo quello, anche a livello sessuale non ha alcuna idea di quello che c'è fuori...e non gliene frega nemmeno niente! Perchè quello che desidera lo ha già.
> E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia? Se si affacciano altri desideri?
> C'è chi decide di cogliere e chi no, ma vuoi dire che chi coglie è fuori tempo perchè avrebbe dovuto sperimentare a 18 anni? E su che base? Quello che voleva a 18 anni lo aveva e non desiderava altro...
> Ma tu hai la tua esperienza, io ho la mia, altri hanno la loro...è in questo che per me il discorso di tempistiche è sbagliato.


Quoto
Anche se non considero il tradire il voler sperimentare


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Anche se non considero il tradire il voler sperimentare


Sulla differenza tra tradimento e sperimentazione ci sarebbe da aprire un discorso talmente ampio che apriti cielo!


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma se una persona a 18 anni sente e desidera di avere una relazione seria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue di famiglie varie ed esperienze che sono quelle di coppia che gli vuoi dire?
> Magari sta persona si è innamorata e vede solo quello, anche a livello sessuale non ha alcuna idea di quello che c'è fuori...e non gliene frega nemmeno niente! Perchè quello che desidera lo ha già.
> E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia? Se si affacciano altri desideri?
> C'è chi decide di cogliere e chi no, ma vuoi dire che chi coglie è fuori tempo perchè avrebbe dovuto sperimentare a 18 anni? E su che base? Quello che voleva a 18 anni lo aveva e non desiderava altro...
> Ma tu hai la tua esperienza, io ho la mia, altri hanno la loro...è in questo che per me il discorso di tempistiche è sbagliato.


io le direi che difficilmente chi inizia una relazione seria in tenera età, andrà avanti senza problemi
quanti matrimoni col filarino del liceo sono durati nel tempo?

comunque non è che ci si può fare nulla, questi due liceali si sposeranno e poi si vedrà, ma io lo avevo scritto all'inizio: secondo me DOPO ti accorgi di avere fatto esperienze che ti hanno semplificato la vita, e non il contrario


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulla differenza tra tradimento e sperimentazione ci sarebbe da aprire un discorso talmente ampio che apriti cielo!



infatti per es. Joey non mi ha mica risposto!
chissà come mai


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> io le direi che difficilmente chi inizia una relazione seria in tenera età, andrà avanti senza problemi
> quanti matrimoni col filarino del liceo sono durati nel tempo?
> 
> comunque non è che ci si può fare nulla, questi due liceali si sposeranno e poi si vedrà, ma io lo avevo scritto all'inizio: secondo me DOPO ti accorgi di avere fatto esperienze che ti hanno semplificato la vita, e non il contrario


Il problema, o la fortuna che dir si voglia, è che le conclusioni su quello che siamo, che siamo stati e su quello che possiamo rimpiangere o meno, le possiamo tirare sul letto di morte...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma se una persona a 18 anni sente e desidera di avere una relazione seria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue di famiglie varie ed esperienze che sono quelle di coppia che gli vuoi dire?
> Magari sta persona si è innamorata e vede solo quello, anche a livello sessuale non ha alcuna idea di quello che c'è fuori...e non gliene frega nemmeno niente! *Perchè quello che desidera lo ha già.
> E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia? Se si affacciano altri desideri?
> C'è chi decide di cogliere e chi no, ma vuoi dire che chi coglie è fuori tempo perchè avrebbe dovuto sperimentare a 18 anni? E su che base? Quello che voleva a 18 anni lo aveva e non desiderava altro...*
> Ma tu hai la tua esperienza, io ho la mia, altri hanno la loro...è in questo che per me il discorso di tempistiche è sbagliato.



E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia (ed è o ha comunque una relazione seria)...
si attacca al tram!!!
E se vuole riguadagnare il tempo perduto lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo.
E sono poi cazzi suoi...


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma se una persona a 18 anni sente e desidera di avere una relazione seria, con tutto ciò che ne consegue di famiglie varie ed esperienze che sono quelle di coppia che gli vuoi dire?
> Magari sta persona si è innamorata e vede solo quello, anche a livello sessuale non ha alcuna idea di quello che c'è fuori...e non gliene frega nemmeno niente! Perchè quello che desidera lo ha già.
> E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia? Se si affacciano altri desideri?
> C'è chi decide di cogliere e chi no, ma vuoi dire che chi coglie è fuori tempo perchè avrebbe dovuto sperimentare a 18 anni? E su che base? Quello che voleva a 18 anni lo aveva e non desiderava altro...
> Ma tu hai la tua esperienza, io ho la mia, altri hanno la loro...è in questo che per me il discorso di tempistiche è sbagliato.


D'accordo su ogni singola parola.Aggiungo questa similutidine:io mi son sempre sentito come una barca a vela in mezzo al mare,quando il mare è calmo riesco a mandare la barca dove voglio....,quando il mare è agitato,il vento della vita è troppo forte per la mia vela e mi sono rassegnato al fatto che mi sbatterà dove cazzo vuole...punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti per es. Joey non mi ha mica risposto!
> chissà come mai


Cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> io le direi che difficilmente chi inizia una relazione seria in tenera età, andrà avanti senza problemi
> quanti matrimoni col filarino del liceo sono durati nel tempo?
> 
> comunque non è che ci si può fare nulla, questi due liceali si sposeranno e poi si vedrà, ma io lo avevo scritto all'inizio: secondo me DOPO ti accorgi di avere fatto esperienze che ti hanno semplificato la vita, e non il contrario


I problemi credono ci possano essere sempre. 
Non credo che la percentuale di tradimenti o separazioni sia maggiore in chi si é sposata giovane o con poca esperienza. È questo forum è la dimostrazione


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se poi a 40 nel suo sentire qualcosa cambia (ed è o ha comunque una relazione seria)...
> si attacca al tram!!!
> E se vuole riguadagnare il tempo perduto lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo.
> E sono poi cazzi suoi...


Cazzo Diletta!!! Non c'entra niente guadagnare il tempo perduto!!!


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa?


forse vuoi arrivare a dire, pro domo tua:mrgreen:, che chi ha avuto tante avventure da giovane continuerà anche in caso di matrimonio, ma ovviamente con altre persone?

può darsi, anche se a me sembra più che una sperimentazione, uno stile di vita


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> forse vuoi arrivare a dire, pro domo tua:mrgreen:, che chi ha avuto tante avventure da giovane continuerà anche in caso di matrimonio, ma ovviamente con altre persone?
> 
> può darsi, anche se a me sembra più che una sperimentazione, uno stile di vita



Ma no dai.Ragazzi ognuno ha il suo percorso di vita.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santappianosullastradadelvino.
> avevo scritto una cosa ma poi l'ho censurata.
> Il fatto è Diletta che JB su una cosa ha fondamentalmente ragione: tu non sai di cosa stai parlando.
> Che non è un'offesa, ma una constatazione.
> ...



E mi dici cosa c'è da sapere nel fatto di aver voglia di farsi una trombata?
Come vedi io non mi sono censurata...
Se a me non mi è (ancora) venuta voglia non vuol dire che a nessuno ne venga mai...


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I problemi credono ci possano essere sempre.
> Non credo che la percentuale di tradimenti o separazioni sia maggiore in chi si é sposata giovane o con poca esperienza. È questo forum è la dimostrazione



secondo me invece sì, e questo forum ne è la dimostrazione

e pure io, che ho avuto tante avventure, ora non mi interessano, so bene CHI mi interessa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece sì, e questo forum ne è la dimostrazione
> 
> e pure io, che ho avuto tante avventure, ora non mi interessano, so bene CHI mi interessa


Quanta gente qui dentro tradisce e ha avuto esperienze prima?
Quanti si lasciano anche se hanno avuto molte esperienze?

Sulla seconda parte è quello che sostengo. Non cambia avere o non avete esperienze per sapere cosa vuoi. O meglio c'è chi ha bisogno di sperimentare e chi no.
Ognuno ha la sua esperienza


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece sì, e questo forum ne è la dimostrazione
> 
> e pure io, che ho avuto tante avventure, ora non mi interessano, so bene CHI mi interessa


Io vedo separazioni in ogni contesto sociale, ad ogni età e per ogni esperienza...
C'è chi si separa e non ha vissuto nulla prima, chi si separa e da giovane ha fatto peggio delle puttane, chi si separa e ha avuto una vita allegra, ma non troppo...
C'è pure chi non si separa, chi continua ad amarsi come il primo giorno, chi tira avanti, chi ha problemi e li risolve...
Cioè...alla fin fine ognuno ha la propria...e non vedo alcuna differenza tra chi ha sperimentato e chi no.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse vuoi arrivare a dire, pro domo tua:mrgreen:, che chi ha avuto tante avventure da giovane continuerà anche in caso di matrimonio, ma ovviamente con altre persone?
> 
> può darsi, anche se a me sembra più che una sperimentazione, uno stile di vita


Io voglio arrivare a dire esattamente quello che ho scritto. Non si possono fare leggi dogmatiche su qualcosa di così personale come i rapporti tra uomini e donne di natura sessuale/amorosa. Soprattutto non possono venire da persone che non sanno di cosa parlano.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vedo separazioni in ogni contesto sociale, ad ogni età e per ogni esperienza...
> C'è chi si separa e non ha vissuto nulla prima, chi si separa e da giovane ha fatto peggio delle puttane, chi si separa e ha avuto una vita allegra, ma non troppo...
> C'è pure chi non si separa, chi continua ad amarsi come il primo giorno, chi tira avanti, chi ha problemi e li risolve...
> Cioè...alla fin fine ognuno ha la propria...e non vedo alcuna differenza tra chi ha sperimentato e chi no.


Perfetto. Detto molto meglio di me


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo Diletta!!! Non c'entra niente guadagnare il tempo perduto!!!


Ricordati sempre che solitamente funziona così:
"chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo".

Di conseguenza, sarebbe meglio farle prima no?
Se non altro per evitarti casini e per stare meglio te.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I problemi credono ci possano essere sempre.
> Non credo che la percentuale di tradimenti o separazioni sia maggiore in chi si é sposata giovane o con poca esperienza. *È questo forum è la dimostrazione*



...e infatti, come ha detto Free!


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Però*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io vedo separazioni in ogni contesto sociale, ad ogni età e per ogni esperienza...
> C'è chi si separa e non ha vissuto nulla prima, chi si separa e da giovane ha fatto peggio delle puttane, chi si separa e ha avuto una vita allegra, ma non troppo...
> C'è pure chi non si separa, chi continua ad amarsi come il primo giorno, chi tira avanti, chi ha problemi e li risolve...
> Cioè...alla fin fine ognuno ha la propria...e non vedo alcuna differenza tra chi ha sperimentato e chi no.


Però è vera una cosa.Quando ti sposi giovane,poi non sempre cresci nella stessa direzione,e quello che sei a 20 non lo sei a 40,in questo percorso di crescità possono cambiare tante cose,ti sposi da ragazzo e dopo diventi l'uomo.Se penso a quando ero ragazzo non vedo tanti punti di contatto con l'uomo...e per fortuna...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che solitamente funziona così:
> "chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo".
> 
> Di conseguenza, sarebbe meglio farle prima no?
> Se non altro per evitarti casini e per stare meglio te.


Quindi anche tu le vuoi fare dopo?


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che solitamente funziona così:
> "chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo".
> 
> Di conseguenza, sarebbe meglio farle prima no?
> Se non altro per evitarti casini e per stare meglio te.


Ma non è vero nulla!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece sì, e questo forum ne è la dimostrazione
> 
> e pure io, *che ho avuto tante avventure*, ora non mi interessano, so bene CHI mi interessa


Ma quando?


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando?


La notte quando dorme...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu le vuoi fare dopo?


Ma se è qui che dice ogni due secondi che "tornasse indietro"...
Sta morendo dalla voglia di vedere com'è fottere in giro, ma non lo fa perchè ormai non è più tempo.
E per me crogiolarsi in rimpianti simili è veramente allucinante.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vedo separazioni in ogni contesto sociale, ad ogni età e per ogni esperienza...
> C'è chi si separa e non ha vissuto nulla prima, chi si separa e da giovane ha fatto peggio delle puttane, chi si separa e ha avuto una vita allegra, ma non troppo...
> C'è pure chi non si separa, chi continua ad amarsi come il primo giorno, chi tira avanti, chi ha problemi e li risolve...
> Cioè...alla fin fine ognuno ha la propria..*.e non vedo alcuna differenza tra chi ha sperimentato e chi no.*


io sì, e anche tanta
e ripeto, gli esempi che hai fatto non sono altro che riflessioni sul passato, che possono portarti a dire che l'avere avuto varie esperienze in giovane età ti ha semplificato la vita
certo, chi non le ha avute, non può dirlo, è ovvio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La notte quando dorme...:rotfl:


Ma se cazzo mi parvi da quindici ai venti torniamo al discorso Minni che in cinque anni d'adolescenza pare che s'è scopata pure i cavalli. Essù, per favore.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando?



prima di avere avuto 2 relazioni lunghe, compresa l'attuale


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Azzo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se cazzo mi parvi da quindici ai venti torniamo al discorso Minni che in cinque anni d'adolescenza pare che s'è scopata pure i cavalli. Essù, per favore.


Poveri cavalli....


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> prima di avere avuto 2 relazioni lunghe, compresa l'attuale


Ma quanti anni avevi? Su.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu le vuoi fare dopo?



Sì, col senno di poi mi piacerebbe avere avuto qualche esperienza in più.
Sono molto curiosa di carattere...ma sono anche sempre stata un tipo fedele.
Quindi, che dire...in un'altra vita, ormai questa è andata!!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, col senno di poi mi piacerebbe avere avuto qualche esperienza in più.
> Sono molto curiosa di carattere...ma sono anche sempre stata un tipo fedele.
> Quindi, che dire...in un'altra vita, ormai questa è andata!!


Ah Dilè, ma vaffanculo dai. Questa è andata. TU sei andata.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La notte quando dorme...:rotfl:


non dormivo mica, caro il mio chiacchierone


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, col senno di poi mi piacerebbe avere avuto qualche esperienza in più.
> Sono molto curiosa di carattere...ma sono anche sempre stata un tipo fedele.
> Quindi, che dire...in un'altra vita, ormai questa è andata!!


Nella mia esperienza di vita ho imparato a non aver certezze,al massimo convinzioni...


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però è vera una cosa.Quando ti sposi giovane,poi non sempre cresci nella stessa direzione,e quello che sei a 20 non lo sei a 40,in questo percorso di crescità possono cambiare tante cose,ti sposi da ragazzo e dopo diventi l'uomo.Se penso a quando ero ragazzo non vedo tanti punti di contatto con l'uomo...e per fortuna...


Ci sono persone che sposandosi a 20 anni crescono e maturano insieme...in una vera comunione.
Altri che invece prendono strade diverse.
E' sempre una questione personale.
Nella mia cerchia ci sono persone che si sono sposate a 19/20 anni e oggi stanno ancora insieme, una mia compagna di scuola ha appena partorito la seconda bimba dopo 9 anni dal primo. Lei è innamoratissima, ha due bimbi bellissimi...e ha avuto un unico ragazzo che poi è diventato suo marito...
Stessa situazione un'altra mia compagna.
Poi ho quella che si è sposata a 23 e ha divorziato dopo un anno.
Poi ho quella che è stata fidanzata anni, dai 17 ai 26, è andata a convivere e dopo un anno lui le ha messo un palco di corna, l'ha lasciata e in due mesi ha sposato l'altra.
Cioè...io vedo tutte situazioni sulle quali non metto bocca perchè ognuna è a sè.


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Ah*



free ha detto:


> non dormivo mica, caro il mio chiacchierone


Sogni ad occhi aperti?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se è qui che dice ogni due secondi che "tornasse indietro"...
> Sta morendo dalla voglia di vedere com'è fottere in giro, ma non lo fa perchè ormai non è più tempo.
> E per me crogiolarsi in rimpianti simili è veramente allucinante.



No, credimi, non è affatto allucinante!
Ci sono talmente tante altre cose che sovrastano questo rimpianto e che danno una grande gioia!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, col senno di poi mi piacerebbe avere avuto qualche esperienza in più.
> Sono molto curiosa di carattere...ma sono anche sempre stata un tipo fedele.
> Quindi, che dire...in un'altra vita, ormai questa è andata!!


No no
Hai detto che chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo
Quindi vale anche per te
Perché se dici che sei fedele e non lo fai come vale per te può valere per tanti altri compresi gli uomini che tanto critichi


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio arrivare a dire esattamente quello che ho scritto. Non si possono fare leggi dogmatiche su qualcosa di così personale come i rapporti tra uomini e donne di natura sessuale/amorosa. Soprattutto non possono venire da persone che non sanno di cosa parlano.



tu avevi scritto tipo che chi è curioso continua a sperimentare
io dico che se le sperimentazioni sono sempre le stesse, a me sembra più uno stile di vita


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Io*

I avrei voluto meno esperienze...barattondole con esperienze più sane....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, credimi, non è affatto allucinante!
> Ci sono talmente tante altre cose che sovrastano questo rimpianto e che danno una grande gioia!


La comunione! La catechesi! Cantare in chiesa con le chitarre! Gli scoutssss!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> tu avevi scritto tipo che chi è curioso continua a sperimentare
> io dico che se le sperimentazioni sono sempre le stesse, a me sembra più uno stile di vita


Levati su.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza di vita ho imparato a non aver certezze,al massimo convinzioni...


Ci sono delle cose che fanno parte di noi e che rappresentano delle certezze assolute...esempio chi è onesto non credo che possa diventare un approfittatore nel corso della vita, e via dicendo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ci sono delle cose che fanno parte di noi e che rappresentano delle certezze assolute...esempio chi è onesto non credo che possa diventare un approfittatore nel corso della vita, e via dicendo.



In linea di massima si.Ma l'onestà fa parte di quello che sei.Io per esempio ho scoprto di essere molto altro in momenti di grossa difficoltà e di grande sbandamento.Il mio lato oscuro non è per nulla piccolo,ho un lato oscuro"ingombrante"come tutto il resto...:rotfl::rotfl: Beato jb che ha tutto ridotto...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no
> Hai detto che chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo
> Quindi vale anche per te
> Perché se dici che sei fedele e non lo fai come vale per te può valere per tanti altri compresi gli uomini che tanto critichi



No no, ti sbagli tu. 
Leggiti bene cosa ho scritto:

Ricordati sempre che *solitamente *funziona così:
"chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo".

Di conseguenza,* sarebbe* meglio farle prima no?
Se non altro per evitarti casini e per stare meglio te.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

*Farfalla*

e poi, a caso ripensato...
ho ammesso che mi sarebbe piaciuto, cosa vuoi di più?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, ti dirò, non mi faccio mai problemi se appaio ridicola o meno, l'importante è, in definitiva, fare quello che fa stare bene me.
> Infatti, la questione "ridicolezza" l'ha tirata fuori Nicka e io ci ho fatto una battuta sopra.
> Quindi, si può fare di tutto se non si reca danno agli altri.
> 
> ...


il ... tempo delle mele?
aspè.
Vuoi andare alle feste col fidanzatino e ballarci un lento?

DILEEEEETTTTTA?????
il tempo delle mele alla nostra etaà??????????????????????????????
Ma che mela sei, una cotogna?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In linea di massima si.Ma l'onestà fa parte di quello che sei.Io per esempio ho scoprto di essere molto altro in momenti di grossa difficoltà e di grande sbandamento.Il mio lato oscuro non è per nulla piccolo,ho un lato oscuro"ingombrante"come tutto il resto...:rotfl::rotfl: Beato jb che ha tutto ridotto...



Sì, ma penso che anche l'essere persona fedele faccia parte di quello che sei.
Penso eh?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, ti sbagli tu.
> Leggiti bene cosa ho scritto:
> 
> Ricordati sempre che *solitamente *funziona così:
> ...


Solitamente quindi come non capita a te può non capitare agli altri?


Diletta ha detto:


> e poi, a caso ripensato...
> ho ammesso che mi sarebbe piaciuto, cosa vuoi di più?!


Parliamo del presente non del passato


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il ... tempo delle mele?
> aspè.
> Vuoi andare alle feste col fidanzatino e ballarci un lento?
> 
> ...



Dai che hai capito...
Un po' di quella leggerezza adolescenziale che ho avuto troppo poco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *E mi dici cosa c'è da sapere nel fatto di aver voglia di farsi una trombata?
> *Come vedi io non mi sono censurata...
> Se a me non mi è (ancora) venuta voglia non vuol dire che a nessuno ne venga mai...


Nulla.
Un botto di roba.
Dipende da che parte la guardi.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solitamente quindi come non capita a te può non capitare agli altri?
> 
> 
> Parliamo del presente non del passato


Certo, ma, secondo me, ripeto, è più facile il primo caso.
No, ora sono appagata così, ma non nego che, dopo poco dalla bomba ho avuto qualche sbandamento...:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai che hai capito...
> Un po' di quella leggerezza adolescenziale che ho avuto troppo poco...


sì ma tu mi parli di tempo delle mele.
Quello è il tempo dei sogni, degli innamoramenti folli che durano una settimana.
Adesso non potresti comunque avere la leggerezza adolescenziale, saresti una cogliona che se la racconta perchè adolescente non lo sei più e hai famiglia.
Quello che potresti, ipoteticamente, avere adesso potrebbe essere un rapporto con una persona che non è tuo marito impostato su parametri che tu appunto non hai mai sperimentato.
Oppure potresti darla via come se non fosse tua e potresti sperimentare pure quello, anche se non credo ti appassionerebbe.


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2015)

Ciao

di primi amori, ne ho avuti. Ma nell'insieme si trattava di capire se stessi e come relazionarsi all'altro. Le vere esperienze, le ho avuto con una mia apertura, avvenuta in modo naturale, verso il sesso. Non tramite più scambi di partner ... anzi. Sono esperienze differenti. Ma se alla base non vi è una curiosità di per se, o con uno o con più, le esperienze ristrette rimangono. 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

vedo che ricorrono termini come sperimentazione, curiosità...
mah, secondo me sono intellettualismi, razionalizzazioni, modi di mettere a distanza qualcosa che in realtà è molto più primordiale, direi animalesco.
ciò che spinge a ricercare esperienze sessuali, ALLO STESSO MODO a 15, a 20 anni e a 50 anni, si chiama istinto, pulsione, desiderio, voglia, ecc. Non curiosità, come si trattasse di una cosa qualsiasi. Non ci rapporta mai al sesso come a un libro. Credo...


----------



## Ecate (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E mi dici cosa c'è da sapere nel fatto di *aver voglia di farsi una trombata*?
> Come vedi io non mi sono censurata...
> Se a me non mi è (ancora) venuta voglia non vuol dire che a nessuno ne venga mai...


Ecco secondo me qui c'è grossa crisi
c'è qualcosa che è stato definito coralmente come "voglia di farsi una trombata"
A tutti fa comodo questo
è rassicurante
risarcisce 
lenisce
sminuisce
ma la quadratura del cerchio lascia sempre interrogativi, anche quando sono in molti a fornire le stesse risposte


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se si ha l'avente diritto e non si è più giovinastri, non si può proprio più fare.
> Chi ha dato ha dato e chi ha avuto ha avuto.


Dipende, Dile....non stavo facendo un discorso di etica, anche a me girano parecchio le balle perché nel mio vissuto io sono stata sempre l'avente diritto....ci sono però delle situazioni (non la mia) in cui all'avente diritto proprio non frega niente del sesso....e questa per me è una mancanza che può spingere a cercare altro.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se si ha l'avente diritto e non si è più giovinastri, non si può proprio più fare.
> Chi ha dato ha dato e chi ha avuto ha avuto.



Diletta non hai 80 anni!  A 50 non puoi trovare un uomo che ti attragga???

Di  che non vuoi, comprensibilissimo,  non che non si puo'.   

Ti ho già raccontato  sia della mia amica single per scelta che poi a 65 anni si e' sposata ed e' strafelice,  pure un bell'uomo e ricco.

Di una mia vicina che ha incontrato un uomo al mare ed aveva 74 anni. Tornata pochi giorni da dalla quinta crociera con lui. 

Poi mica lo devi sposare uno per 'sperimentare'.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Dipende, Dile....non stavo facendo un discorso di etica, anche a me girano parecchio le balle perché nel mio vissuto io sono stata sempre l'avente diritto....ci sono però delle situazioni (non la mia) in cui all'avente diritto proprio non frega niente del sesso....e questa per me è una mancanza che può spingere a cercare altro.



Certo, poi bisogna vedere se e' vero o se lo lascia credere il traditore.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta non hai 80 anni!  A 50 non puoi trovare un uomo che ti attragga???
> 
> Di  che non vuoi, comprensibilissimo,  non che non si puo'.
> 
> ...


La sorella di mia nonna ha un nuovo fidanzato  ....l'ennesimo uomo. ....be'...comprensibile. ..ha 85 anni! !!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Piu' che altro Diletta che ciarla di lei che vorrebbe fare le esperienze che non ha fatto ma non puo' piu' mentre al marito pagherebbe pure le zoccole (visto che esperienze non sono ma variazioni sul tema - secondo lei), e' proprio bella.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piu' che altro Diletta che ciarla di lei che vorrebbe fare le esperienze che non ha fatto ma non puo' piu' mentre al marito pagherebbe pure le zoccole (visto che esperienze non sono ma variazioni sul tema - secondo lei), e' proprio bella.


JB, pagale uno gigolò per il compleanno.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Infatti, poi in questo le donne sono pure facilitate,  non hanno bisogno del viagra. :rotfl:

Un po' di parita' visto che loro si trombano  le ragazze con l'aiutino.:incazzato:

La mia vicina della vacanza in cui ha conosciuto l'amico, in Romagna, mi ha raccontato di tutto sui vari intrighi.

Una mia  collega e' andata con il marito alle terme, unica coppia regolare, e si sentivano due ragazzini.  I VECCHIETTI tutta vita la sera.

Loro due a dormire alle 10.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> JB, pagale uno gigolò per il compleanno.


Magari faranno una colletta li' in parrocchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> JB, pagale uno gigolò per il compleanno.


Possiamo pure fare una colletta.
Tanto è solo una variazione sul tema.
Ma che sia straniero.
Neppure i gigolò sono fatti di ferro.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Vada per la colletta!


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> vedo che ricorrono termini come sperimentazione, curiosità...
> mah, secondo me sono intellettualismi, razionalizzazioni, modi di mettere a distanza qualcosa che in realtà è molto più primordiale, direi animalesco.
> *ciò che spinge a ricercare esperienze sessuali, ALLO STESSO MODO a 15, a 20 anni e a 50 anni, si chiama istinto, pulsione, desiderio, voglia, ecc.* Non curiosità, come si trattasse di una cosa qualsiasi. Non ci rapporta mai al sesso come a un libro. Credo...


non allo stesso modo, secondo me
sei hai una relazione seria da adulto, non la metti a rischio per istinto etc....soprattutto se queste esperienze le hai già fatte da ragazzo/a
vero o non vero, secondo me se le tue esperienze sono andate così, capisci molto bene come mai non ti lasci andare ad avventure di una notte, perchè appunto le hai già vissute


----------



## Dalida (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non allo stesso modo, secondo me
> sei hai una relazione seria da adulto, non la metti a rischio per istinto etc....soprattutto se queste esperienze le hai già fatte da ragazzo/a
> vero o non vero, secondo me se le tue esperienze sono andate così, capisci molto bene come mai non ti lasci andare ad avventure di una notte, perchè appunto le hai già vissute



ti quoto un po' su tutto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non allo stesso modo, secondo me
> sei hai una relazione seria da adulto, non la metti a rischio per istinto etc....soprattutto se queste esperienze le hai già fatte da ragazzo/a
> vero o non vero, secondo me se le tue esperienze sono andate così, capisci molto bene come mai non ti lasci andare ad avventure di una notte, perchè appunto le hai già vissute


sono d'accordo con te e ho sbagliato ad esprimermi. Intendevo dire che è sempre, a 15 anni come a 50, una pulsione irrazionale a spingerti verso il sesso, che ASSOLUTAMENTE NON è la voglia di sperimentare o la "curiosità". Certo, se hai già provato e sai di che si tratta puoi scegliere di dare più importanza ad altro. Ma è un altro discorso. 
Si scopa per scopare, per rispondere a un'attrazione e per proavere quelle sensazioni, che le si sia già provate o meno. Non per cultura generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te e ho sbagliato ad esprimermi. Intendevo dire che è sempre, a 15 anni come a 50, una pulsione irrazionale a spingerti verso il sesso, che ASSOLUTAMENTE NON è la voglia di sperimentare o la "curiosità". Certo, se hai già provato e sai di che si tratta puoi scegliere di dare più importanza ad altro. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Si scopa per scopare, per rispondere a un'attrazione e per proavere quelle sensazioni, che le si sia già provate o meno. *Non per cultura generale*.


a parte Adinurro, ovviamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere di me?
> Te lo dico: se tornassi allo stato libero farei quello che non ho fatto da giovane, ossia sentirmi libera di esprimermi come e quanto voglio, alla faccia dell'essere ridicola agli occhi degli altri o meno.
> Quindi, tutte quelle cose che si dovrebbero fare al "tempo delle mele" perché quello è il tempo giusto per farle.
> Si dice meglio tardi che mai...in fondo.



Parlando di ciò che non sai ne canni una dopo l'altra, Diletta; "il tempo giusto per farle" non esiste, il "meglio tardi che mai" è semplicemente un concetto ridicolo in questo caso e "da giovane" per me, paradossalmente, ci si "sente liberi" di esprimersi molto meno di quanto non lo si riesca a fare in un'età in cui si è avuta la possibilità di ragionare su diversi tipi di esperienze. 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio arrivare a dire esattamente quello che ho scritto. Non si possono fare leggi dogmatiche su qualcosa di così personale come i rapporti tra uomini e donne di natura sessuale/amorosa. Soprattutto non possono venire da persone che non sanno di cosa parlano.



Exact.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che solitamente funziona così:
> "chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo".
> 
> Di conseguenza, sarebbe meglio farle prima no?
> Se non altro per evitarti casini e per stare meglio te.


Ti prego, ti prego, ti prego. 
Le relazioni d'amore, di sesso e del cacchio che ci pare non rispondono a nessuna regola prestabilita da chicchessia; quelli che tu enunci sono solo dei banali luoghi comuni che lasciano il tempo che trovano.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ci sono delle cose che fanno parte di noi e che rappresentano delle certezze assolute...esempio chi è onesto non credo che possa diventare un approfittatore nel corso della vita, e via dicendo.


Le certezze assolute non esistono. 
Anch'io, come credo il 99% della popolazione mondiale, affermo di essere una persona assolutamente onesta con dimostrazioni a seguire, eppure di sicuro c'è qualcuno che sarebbe disposto ad affermare il contrario per qualche dettaglio della mia vita che a lui torna oscuro. Tu per caso conosci qualche uomo/donna che afferma di essere disonesto/a? Nella migliore delle ipotesi ti si elencheranno motivazioni varie che lo/la "costringono" a non esserlo, ma sempre con giustificazioni di varia natura, dunque è tutto assolutamente relativo. In caso di bisogno estremo, per esempio, possono andare a farsi fottere tutti i principi di onestà del mondo. Per dire (esempio banale) io, come quasi tutti persona educata al ritmo costante di onestà-corretteza-lealtà-rispettabilità fino alla nausea, quando ho avuto veramente necessità, non mi sono fatta scrupoli di "approfittare" del mio ascendente di donna su un luminare per avere in tempi brevi un suo consulto circa la salute di mia figlia, per la quale ero strapreoccupata. Ho solo sorriso e fatto la cretina due minuti, ma chissenefrega di fronte all'obiettivo che avevo? Attraverso l'onestà assoluta di cui tu parli e il concetto di "approfittatore" intercorrono un milione di sfumature e il problema, secondo me, è il non riuscire a vederle, fissando lo sguardo solo sui due estremi, pensando che in mezzo ci sia solo buio.



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma penso che anche l'essere persona fedele faccia parte di quello che sei.
> Penso eh?


Le definizioni hanno un senso solo se riferite nel particolare ad una circostanza (e neanche completamente). Rifugiarsi dentro il recinto di un concetto può essere salvifico, ma non salutare sulle lunghe distanze. Prendi me per esempio: ho cornificato il mio ex marito in lungo e in largo, dunque sarei una zoccola, però sono stata fedele fino a non prendere neanche un caffè con mister palestra nel secondo matrimonio. Dunque come sarei,  troia o onesta/fedele?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma tu mi parli di tempo delle mele.
> Quello è il tempo dei sogni, degli innamoramenti folli che durano una settimana.
> Adesso non potresti comunque avere la leggerezza adolescenziale, saresti una cogliona che se la racconta perchè adolescente non lo sei più e hai famiglia.
> Quello che potresti, ipoteticamente, avere adesso potrebbe essere un rapporto con una persona che non è tuo marito impostato su parametri che tu appunto non hai mai sperimentato.
> Oppure potresti darla via come se non fosse tua e potresti sperimentare pure quello, anche se non credo ti appassionerebbe.



Invece io sento nostalgia proprio per quel periodo...o meglio, sentivo, perché ora mi è abbastanza passato.
E, al contrario, non me ne frega nulla di avere un rapporto, fisico o sentimentale, con chicchesia!
Comunque, mio marito sapeva di questa mia cosa e mi ha anche incoraggiato ad uscire più spesso con le amiche, tanto per...
E qualche uscita l'abbiamo fatta e possiamo anche rifarla, ma, è diverso rispetto a se lo avessi fatto al tempo giusto, non dico che non mi sono divertita.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Possiamo pure fare una colletta.
> Tanto è solo una variazione sul tema.
> Ma che sia straniero.
> Neppure i gigolò sono fatti di ferro.


Straniero?
di ferro?

Scusa, ma questa non l'ho mica capita...


----------



## Dalida (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece io sento nostalgia proprio per quel periodo...o meglio, sentivo, perché ora mi è abbastanza passato.
> E, al contrario, non me ne frega nulla di avere un rapporto, fisico o sentimentale, con chicchesia!
> Comunque, mio marito sapeva di questa mia cosa e mi ha anche incoraggiato ad uscire più spesso con le amiche, tanto per...
> E qualche uscita l'abbiamo fatta e possiamo anche rifarla, ma, è diverso rispetto a se lo avessi fatto al tempo giusto, non dico che non mi sono divertita.



cosa c'entrano le uscite con le amiche con le esperienze sessuali? 
diletta, secondo me hai una visione troppo preimpostata.
una cosa è essere ragazzi e vivere da ragazzi,con spensieratezza ecc.
un'altra è avere delle storie, che ovviamente puoi avere anche a 50, 60 ed ecc. anni.
sono due cose che non c'entrano niente fra loro.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa c'entrano le uscite con le amiche con le esperienze sessuali?
> diletta, secondo me hai una visione troppo preimpostata.
> una cosa è essere ragazzi e vivere da ragazzi,con spensieratezza ecc.
> un'altra è avere delle storie, che ovviamente puoi avere anche a 50, 60 ed ecc. anni.
> sono due cose che non c'entrano niente fra loro.


Eh...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Dipende, Dile....non stavo facendo un discorso di etica, anche a me girano parecchio le balle perché nel mio vissuto io sono stata sempre l'avente diritto....ci sono però delle situazioni (non la mia) in cui all'avente diritto proprio non frega niente del sesso...*.e questa per me è una mancanza che può spingere a cercare altro.*


E certo, e il cercare altro è anche giustificato.
Prima, però, si parla con l'avente diritto e si spiega il proprio disagio, poi, molto poi, quando proprio dall'altra parte non ci sente, ci si adopera per rimediare.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> JB, pagale uno gigolò per il compleanno.


...non mi è mai piaciuto vincere facile...magari fra qualche (tanti) anni se ne riparla e, in caso, non ho bisogno di prestiti!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Exact*ly*.


Meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non mi è mai piaciuto vincere facile...magari fra qualche (tanti) anni se ne riparla e, in caso, non ho bisogno di prestiti!


Tra tanti ann i quello casomai il culo dovrà giusto pulirtelo, Diletta. Diletta, ma chi cazzo sei. Da dove vieni? Diletta tutta la curva è con te, olè olè.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non mi è mai piaciuto vincere facile...magari fra qualche (tanti) anni se ne riparla e, in caso, non ho bisogno di prestiti!


Quindi a te va bene stare con un uomo al quale piace vincere facile?
Così, tanto per sapere...


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Parlando di ciò che non sai ne canni una dopo l'altra, Diletta; "il tempo giusto per farle" non esiste, il "meglio tardi che mai" è semplicemente un concetto ridicolo in questo caso e "da giovane" per me, paradossalmente, ci si "sente liberi" di esprimersi molto meno di quanto non lo si riesca a fare in un'età in cui si è avuta la possibilità di ragionare su diversi tipi di esperienze.
> 
> Ti prego, ti prego, ti prego.
> Le relazioni d'amore, di sesso e del cacchio che ci pare non rispondono a nessuna regola prestabilita da chicchessia; quelli che tu enunci sono solo dei banali luoghi comuni che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> ...



Cavolo, quanto hai scritto...
Dunque:

"chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo"
sarà anche un luogo comune, ma sapessi in realtà quanto è vero...il problema sai qual'è?
Che difficilmente le persone si mettono a nudo rivelando il proprio animo, quindi i rimpianti non vengono esternati, ciascuno se li tiene per sé, specie quelli di cui stiamo parlando qui. 

Penso che uno lo sappia in cuor suo se è onesto nel profondo...tenendo sempre conto di essere umano.

Io non lo so come saresti...sei tu che lo devi sapere.
In ogni caso, chi è "fedele inside" molto difficilmente cambierà il suo modo di essere.
Io la penso così.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra tanti ann i quello casomai il culo dovrà giusto pulirtelo, Diletta. Diletta, ma chi cazzo sei. Da dove vieni? Diletta tutta la curva è con te, olè olè.


No no, fra tanti anni mi toccherà, se voglio gustare carne giovane e fresca, rivolgermi a detti personaggi...
Non avrò altre chances, come del resto te non ce le hai neanche ora!


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, poi bisogna vedere se e' vero o se lo lascia credere il traditore.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa c'entrano le uscite con le amiche con le esperienze sessuali?
> diletta, secondo me hai una visione troppo preimpostata.
> una cosa è essere ragazzi e vivere da ragazzi,con spensieratezza ecc.
> un'altra è avere delle storie, che ovviamente puoi avere anche a 50, 60 ed ecc. anni.
> sono due cose che non c'entrano niente fra loro.


Infatti: chi ha detto cosa?
Sbrì mi ha chiesto cosa mi piacerebbe fare se fossi libera e ho risposto.
Questo non è un rimpianto, se mai è una nostalgia...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, fra tanti anni mi toccherà, se voglio gustare carne giovane e fresca, rivolgermi a detti personaggi...
> Non avrò altre chances, come del resto te non ce le hai neanche ora!


Diletta cosa vorrai gustare carne giovane e fresca a ottant'anni? Diletta merdona, ma si può sapere come cazzo fai a pagare le puttane a tuo marito e ad andartene tranquilla a fare catechisimo in chiesa? Diletta ma non ti piace IL CAZZO?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece io sento nostalgia proprio per quel periodo...o meglio, sentivo, perché ora mi è abbastanza passato.
> E, al contrario, non me ne frega nulla di avere un rapporto, fisico o sentimentale, con chicchesia!
> Comunque, mio marito sapeva di questa mia cosa e mi ha anche incoraggiato ad uscire più spesso con le amiche, tanto per...
> E qualche uscita l'abbiamo fatta e possiamo anche rifarla, ma, è diverso rispetto a se lo avessi fatto al tempo giusto, non dico che non mi sono divertita.


Diletta, io al tempo delle mele avevo un cervello adeguato al tempo delle mele e mi aspettavo cose da tempo delle mele. 
Che poi per me il tempo delle mele deve essere stato 6/9 mesi in tutto.
Ma quello che voglio dirti è che 
1) non ti sei persa qualcosa in assoluto: semplicemente non hai fatto determinate esperienze, ma poichè nessuno vive in una campana di vetro dove c'è il microclima da fine 800, probabilmente tu certe cose non le hai sperimentate e non ipotizzavi neppure che ci fossero perchè non le volevi vedere.
Tutti abbiamo delle difese mentali, queste sono le tue, i motivi di queste difese li puoi conoscere solo tu.
2) ne segue che se non hai avuto allora(non importa se eri fidanzata) la curiosità di vedere situazioni diverse e misurare te stessa in quelle situazioni, non lo puoi fare adesso: adesso puoi misurare te stessa in altre situazioni, più adulte. Che io personalmente non ti incoraggio nè ti scoraggio dallo sperimentare perchè deve essere una tua necessità, ma che ribadisco che sono possibili anche per te.
Detta in parole povere, se tu stasera uscissi con le amiche e domani dicessi che nel locale hai incontrato un uomo e che in un amen vi siete ritrovati in un Motel, tu per me saresti sempre Diletta, che ha avuto un'esperienza che non le era mai capitata prima e ne parleremmo in questi termini.
Non diventeresti un essere di serie B perchè quell'uomo era sposato.
E non troverei strano che quell'uomo ti volesse rivedere.
Capisci dove voglio arrivare?


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi a te va bene stare con un uomo al quale piace vincere facile?
> Così, tanto per sapere...



Ma lui ha sempre vinto facile, data la sua avvenenza!


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece io sento nostalgia proprio per quel periodo...o meglio, sentivo, perché ora mi è abbastanza passato.
> E, al contrario, non me ne frega nulla di avere un rapporto, fisico o sentimentale, con chicchesia!
> Comunque, mio marito sapeva di questa mia cosa e mi ha anche incoraggiato ad uscire più spesso con le amiche, tanto per...
> E qualche uscita l'abbiamo fatta e possiamo anche rifarla, ma, è diverso rispetto a se lo avessi fatto al tempo giusto, non dico che non mi sono divertita.


Guarda che per farsi un'uscita con le amiche non esiste il.tempo giusto.
Ci esci per tuo piacere, indipendentemente da tutto.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te e ho sbagliato ad esprimermi. Intendevo dire che è sempre, a 15 anni come a 50, una pulsione irrazionale a spingerti verso il sesso, che* ASSOLUTAMENTE NON è la voglia di sperimentare o la "curiosità"*. Certo, se hai già provato e sai di che si tratta puoi scegliere di dare più importanza ad altro. Ma è un altro discorso.
> Si scopa per scopare, per rispondere a un'attrazione e per proavere quelle sensazioni, che le si sia già provate o meno. Non per cultura generale.


per me invece un po' sì, io sono molto curiosa e se uno mi piace magari mi viene il desiderio di vedere anche cos'ha sotto i pantaloni
e la mia dannata curiosità mi ha spinto ben 2 volte a dare retta a racconti entusiasmanti sulle prestazioni di 2 tizi, e ho voluto provare a stare con loro (non contemporaneamente)
sono sciocchezze, ero libera, ma APPUNTO già so che tipo di storie possano essere queste, e per questo motivo non ne creerei una mentre sono impegnata seriamente...non so se mi spiego
poi è anche vero che chi riesce ad avere contemporaneamente una storia seria e storielle senza incasinarsi, per me fa anche bene, buon per lui/lei, non sono affatto bigotta...tuttavia temo che non sia così facile come a dirsi!
e come ho scritto più volte, non mi piacerebbe avere un casa un uomo cornuto, per mille motivi non fa per me


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Straniero?
> di ferro?
> 
> Scusa, ma questa non l'ho mica capita...


che se cominci a postulare tutti i tuoi enunciati sugli uomini e sul sesso. potrebbe avere delle defaillances, nonostante la tua avvenenza, Dilè.
:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ha sempre vinto facile, data la sua avvenenza!


Ma dai, vaffanculo su. Vince facile perchè ha una perfetta IMBECILLE RINCOGLIONITA per moglie, che nel caso gli pagherebbe le puttane quando LEI tutto quello a cui pensa è andare a cantar messa per fare contento Gesù. Diletta, Gesù non è un cazzo contento di te. Diletta, Gesù perdona le puttane ma non i coglioni, non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta, io al tempo delle mele avevo un cervello adeguato al tempo delle mele e mi aspettavo cose da tempo delle mele.
> Che poi per me il tempo delle mele deve essere stato 6/9 mesi in tutto.
> Ma quello che voglio dirti è che
> 1) non ti sei persa qualcosa in assoluto: semplicemente non hai fatto determinate esperienze, ma poichè nessuno vive in una campana di vetro dove c'è il microclima da fine 800, probabilmente tu certe cose non le hai sperimentate e non ipotizzavi neppure che ci fossero perchè non le volevi vedere.
> ...



Credo di sì.

Anche per me quel tempo è stato di quei mesi...troppo poco per me, ma al cuore non si comanda.

Ci credo che, per te, non diventerei un essere di serie B, lo diventerei penso per me perché mi stimerei un po' di meno.


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credo di sì.
> 
> Anche per me quel tempo è stato di quei mesi...troppo poco per me, ma al cuore non si comanda.
> 
> Ci credo che, per te, non diventerei un essere di serie B, *lo diventerei penso per me perché mi stimerei un po' di meno.*




Ciao

sta tutto qui, Diletta. Quel retaggio, che attribuisce alla donna determinati valore ecc. a secondo del suo comportamento sessuale. Quando ciò sta così profondamente ancorato in una persona, è quasi impossibile estrapolarlo ... 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che per farsi un'uscita con le amiche non esiste il.tempo giusto.
> Ci esci per tuo piacere, indipendentemente da tutto.


ESATTO!!! Diletta, ma cazzarola, non puoi relegare l'uscita con le amiche al tempo delle mele perché allora eri libera e ora no!! La leggerezza di un'uscita con le amiche non dev'essere un palliativo ai problemi matrimoniali e perché te lo ha suggerito tuo marito! Io con le amiche uscivo prima di sposarmi, uscivo durante il matrimonio (e per una sera ogni tanto i figli si sistemano, non è un delitto), e continuo ad uscirci adesso.....ci spacchiamo dalle risate, ma non andiamo mica a toccare il culo ai California Dream Men!!!!


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dai, vaffanculo su. Vince facile perchè ha una perfetta IMBECILLE RINCOGLIONITA per moglie, che nel caso gli pagherebbe le puttane quando LEI tutto quello a cui pensa è andare a cantar messa per fare contento Gesù. Diletta, Gesù non è un cazzo contento di te. Diletta, Gesù perdona le puttane ma non i coglioni, non so se è chiaro.




no, non ce la faccio, me la sto letteralmente facendo addosso dalle risate!
Stare qui è troppo divertente...

P.s.: ...anche a chi fa catechismo piace quella cosa che hai messo in maiuscolo (giustamente).
         Credimi sulla parola!


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> per me invece un po' sì, io sono molto curiosa e se uno mi piace magari mi viene il desiderio di vedere anche cos'ha sotto i pantaloni
> *e la mia dannata curiosità mi ha spinto ben 2 volte a dare retta a racconti entusiasmanti sulle prestazioni di 2 tizi, e ho voluto provare a stare con loro (*non contemporaneamente)
> sono sciocchezze, ero libera, ma APPUNTO già so che tipo di storie possano essere queste, e per questo motivo non ne creerei una mentre sono impegnata seriamente...non so se mi spiego
> poi è anche vero che chi riesce ad avere contemporaneamente una storia seria e storielle senza incasinarsi, per me fa anche bene, buon per lui/lei, non sono affatto bigotta...tuttavia temo che non sia così facile come a dirsi!
> e come ho scritto più volte, non mi piacerebbe avere un casa un uomo cornuto, per mille motivi non fa per me



Sì, ma a questo punto ci devi dire se la fama dei due era meritata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credo di sì.
> 
> Anche per me quel tempo è stato di quei mesi...troppo poco per me, ma al cuore non si comanda.
> 
> Ci credo che, per te, non diventerei un essere di serie B, lo diventerei penso per me perché mi stimerei un po' di meno.


sì ma io dopo il tempo delle mele non mi sono fidanzata.
Dopo quel periodo mi sono un attimo fatta il quadro di un po' di cose, diciamo,
Ma lasciamo stare me, che di quel periodo non vado certo fiera.
Torniamo a te: tu saresti sempre Diletta che però ha fatto una cosa, che giustamente deve valutare con la sua coscienza ecc...
Però non saresti stato la Salomè del caso che tentava di sedurre il patrigno per avere la testa di Giovanni, ok?
Saresti la stessa donna di prima, con tutto il valore intrinseco e tutte le cose positive che... ha fatto un'esperienza che magari non era in programma.
Non è che viene rivista storicamente tutta la tua vita e tu diventi la maialona amorale.
Logicamente tu poi la vivresti diversamente da chi ha un'etica meno rigida della tua.
Capisci adesso quando ti dico che non esistono le troie che vanno a sedurre i poveri cefapenidi quando la moglie è in vacanza?
Esistono uomini, donne e situazioni.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma a questo punto ci devi dire se la fama dei due era meritata...



no...però erano belli e simpatici entrambi, su questo nulla da dire, comunque colpa mia che sono troppo curiosa

Diletta non dare retta alle voci!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> no...però erano belli e simpatici entrambi, su questo nulla da dire, comunque colpa mia che sono troppo curiosa
> 
> Diletta *non dare retta alle voci*!!!


specie se sei da sola in casa:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2015)

*this is*

Beautiful ....!


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> specie se sei da sola in casa:carneval:




ma vedi che la Diletta era già incuriosita pure lei??


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ESATTO!!! Diletta, ma cazzarola, non puoi relegare l'uscita con le amiche al tempo delle mele perché allora eri libera e ora no!! La leggerezza di un'uscita con le amiche non dev'essere un palliativo ai problemi matrimoniali e perché te lo ha suggerito tuo marito! Io con le amiche uscivo prima di sposarmi, uscivo durante il matrimonio (e per una sera ogni tanto i figli si sistemano, non è un delitto), e continuo ad uscirci adesso.....ci spacchiamo dalle risate, ma non andiamo mica a toccare il culo ai California Dream Men!!!!



Ma insomma...intendo le uscite spensierate civettando un po' come quando eravamo ragazze, e ora, è proprio perché è diverso e perché, ovviamente, quei tempi non torneranno più, che mi mancano un po'.
Probabilmente, siccome era un tempo che mi piaceva, se fosse durato di più non ne avrei tanta nostalgia.

E sì, mi piacerebbe toccare il culo ai California Dream, una volta nella vita!
(Scherzo!)


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2015)

Io non rimpiango nulla, manco quando il culo fuori dal finestrino della macchina salutava scorreggiando. Anticipavo la festa di santa rosalia.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> no...però erano belli e simpatici entrambi, su questo nulla da dire, comunque colpa mia che sono troppo curiosa
> 
> Diletta non dare retta alle voci!!!



anche qui da me circola da tempo una voce di un tipo particolarmente dotato, brutto come il peccato (mi dispiace per lui) ma con un asso nella manica...
Parecchie l'hanno voluto provare e devo dire che sono rimaste soddisfatte.
Tutto vero.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma io dopo il tempo delle mele non mi sono fidanzata.
> Dopo quel periodo mi sono un attimo fatta il quadro di un po' di cose, diciamo,
> Ma lasciamo stare me, che di quel periodo non vado certo fiera.
> Torniamo a te: tu saresti sempre Diletta che però ha fatto una cosa, che giustamente deve valutare con la sua coscienza ecc...
> ...



...esistono, esistono.
Magari tu avessi ragione.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma vedi che la Diletta era già incuriosita pure lei??




ma io sono sempre curiosa, lo sono dalla nascita.


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma insomma...intendo le uscite spensierate civettando un po' come quando eravamo ragazze, e ora, è proprio perché è diverso e perché, ovviamente, quei tempi non torneranno più, che mi mancano un po'.
> Probabilmente, siccome era un tempo che mi piaceva, se fosse durato di più non ne avrei tanta nostalgia.
> 
> E sì, mi piacerebbe toccare il culo ai California Dream, una volta nella vita!
> (Scherzo!)


Te lo sconsiglio.....ti rimarrebbe incollata la mano da quanto son sudati


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Te lo sconsiglio.....ti rimarrebbe incollata la mano da quanto son sudati


Eh ma che schifo!!!


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> anche qui da me circola da tempo una voce di un tipo particolarmente dotato, brutto come il peccato (mi dispiace per lui) ma *con un asso nella manica...*
> Parecchie l'hanno voluto provare e devo dire che sono rimaste soddisfatte.
> Tutto vero.



l'asso di bastoni, immagino


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...esistono, esistono.
> Magari tu avessi ragione.


Esiste quella che ha meno vincoli morali ed etici di te. Come esiste quello che la sera si toglie la fede dal dito e va a rimorchio dicendo che è scapolo. O quello che racconta che con la moglie oramai vive come con una sorella. O quella che dice che il marito la lascia sempre sola.  Ma non è che il fatto che una donna si ritrovi ad avere una storia con un uomo sposato, è come la gestisce. E' la persona che è che si rivela anche in quella situazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> no, non ce la faccio, me la sto letteralmente facendo addosso dalle risate!
> Stare qui è troppo divertente...
> 
> P.s.: ...anche a chi fa catechismo piace *quella cosa che hai messo in maiuscolo* (giustamente).
> Credimi sulla parola!


Ma che, *IL CAZZO*?


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma che schifo!!!


Ma davvero!! Ad un addio al nubilato (non il mio) lo spogliarellista tiró il suo perizzomino leopardato....dritto in faccia a me......stavo per vomitare la cena :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ma davvero!! Ad un addio al nubilato (non il mio) lo spogliarellista tiró il suo perizzomino leopardato....dritto in faccia a me......stavo per vomitare la cena :incazzato:


Gli puzzava io perizoma?


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Certo che poi gli uomini in perizoma sono inguardabili


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che poi gli uomini in perizoma sono inguardabili


ORendi.......e il perizoma era zeppo di sudore.........brrrrivido:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che poi gli uomini in perizoma sono inguardabili


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che poi gli uomini in perizoma sono inguardabili


Infatti...meglio nudi...


----------



## drusilla (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> anche qui da me circola da tempo una voce di un tipo particolarmente dotato, brutto come il peccato (mi dispiace per lui) ma con un asso nella manica...
> Parecchie l'hanno voluto provare e devo dire che sono rimaste soddisfatte.
> Tutto vero.


Eeh? Ma le conosci personalmente le donne che lo hanno tastato? Ma il tuo cerchio non era tranquillo? Nun ci sto a capì gniente...[emoji15]


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eeh? Ma le conosci personalmente le donne che lo hanno tastato? Ma il tuo cerchio non era tranquillo? Nun ci sto a capì gniente...[emoji15]


Ahahahahahahaha!
Manco noi, tranquilla.
OT
Mi sto facendo la tinta rossa.
Che Dio me la mandi buona.
Fine ot


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Mi sposto dalle sciampiste che è meglio


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Addirittura!
> Chissà poi perché...





Ecate ha detto:


> Pensa alle droghe per esempio. C'è chi sperimenta tutto e ne esce bene, c'è chi ne rimane invischiato
> le esperienze devono essere in relazione ai mezz che si hanno per affrontarle


e anche perché durante i 5-7-10 anni che fai il cazzone ti auto-educhi a un certo stile di vita. a un certo modo di pensare, a una certo tipo di fisicità, a un certo modo di stare (o non stare) nelle relazioni. e poi dopo non è che giri un interruttore e sei un altro, eh. si fa fatica.


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che esistono differenza, ma è pure vero che se a uno/a gli piace la voglia di sperimentare ce l'avrà sempre. E Madonna, su. Non funziona mica che uno/a a vent'anni s'è tolto ogni sfizio pensabile e poi campa bene come sta, che tra l'altro a vent'anni non sei come a quaranta, per dire, e le esigenze cambiano. Su. Che cazzo di ragionamenti della merda sono.


anche secondo me.



free ha detto:


> sì, ma non quello che ha già sperimentato!!!


ma non è come le figurine: ce l'ho, ce l'ho manca  
ogni persona che incontri è diversa, TU sei diverso, negli anni, nelle situazioni... non è che una cazzata non la fai più se (o perché) l'hai già fatta, secondo me. non la fai se decidi e scegli di non farla. indipendentemente dal tuo passato. 



Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, il professorone ha parlato!
> Quando sei appagato sei appagato e basta (di solito).


ma non è così nei rapporti lunghi, dai. ci sono sempre dei periodi di insoddisfazione...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anch'io l'ho sempre creduto impossibile,e sinceramente non pensavo che ne sarei stato capace.Invece e'accaduto,l'affinita'era ed e'fortissima,per cui dopo 3 ore(hai letto bene..)di chiacchere,e'venuto il bacio.E da li',come sempre il resto.


Si dice chiacchiere. Non hai il correttore nel dispositivo che usi?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo non ci scommetterei neanche un euro!


Lo chiedo a te ma anche agli altri: cosa si intende per sperimentare? Se è avere molti partner è certo che esistono moltitudini a cui non frega nulla. Se si intende "girati di lì, mettiamolo qua" sai che sperimentazione. A parte chi si è sposato per pagare il mutuo, sperimentano tutti.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche secondo me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che  i sono, non tanto per la coppia, ma per tutto quello che comporta essere una famiglia, il Lavoro, i soldi, la salute dei figli,  la scuola,   i parenti, tutto l'insieme che rende un estraneo esente da tutte le noie e problemi  piccoli e grandi.


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dice chiacchiere. Non hai il correttore nel dispositivo che usi?


OT. lascia perdere che di recente in una mail ho scritto "s c e n z a" :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:. volevo dare fuoco al computer,  alla mail,e a tutti quelli che l'avevano letta per eliminare i testimoni


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che  i sono, non tanto per la coppia, ma per tutto quello che comporta essere una famiglia, il Lavoro, i soldi, la salute dei figli,  la scuola,   i parenti, tutto l'insieme che rende un estraneo esente da tutte le noie e problemi  piccoli e grandi.


ma sì, probabilmente più per queste e altre cose che per la coppia in sé. però è fisiologico, no? capita.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma sì, probabilmente più per queste e altre cose che per la coppia in sé. però è fisiologico, no? capita.



Solo che non tutti reagiscono tradendo.  A me non era mai balenata  l'idea.  O il mio stile di vita, nel periodo dei problemi,   non mi ha tentata così tanto.

Per lui e' stato tutto facile.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e anche perché durante i 5-7-10 anni che fai il cazzone ti auto-educhi a un certo stile di vita. a un certo modo di pensare, a una certo tipo di fisicità, a un certo modo di stare (o non stare) nelle relazioni. e poi dopo non è che giri un interruttore e sei un altro, eh. si fa fatica.


L'hai detto che meglio non si può.


----------



## passante (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solo che non tutti reagiscono tradendo.  A me non era mai balenata  l'idea.  O il mio stile di vita, nel periodo dei problemi,   non mi ha tentata così tanto.
> 
> Per lui e' stato tutto facile.


lo so mi dispiace.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> lo so mi dispiace.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma non è come le figurine: ce l'ho, ce l'ho manca
> ogni persona che incontri è diversa, TU sei diverso, negli anni, nelle situazioni... non è che una cazzata non la fai più se (o perché) l'hai già fatta, secondo me. non la fai se decidi e scegli di non farla. indipendentemente dal tuo passato.
> 
> ma non è così nei rapporti lunghi, dai.* ci sono sempre dei periodi di insoddisfazione...*



E infatti.
Secondo me, chi ha fatto più "cazzate" in gioventù è un po' più "corazzato".
Ma è una mia idea eh...


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te ma anche agli altri: cosa si intende per sperimentare? Se è avere molti partner è certo che esistono moltitudini a cui non frega nulla. Se si intende "girati di lì, mettiamolo qua" sai che sperimentazione. A parte chi si è sposato per pagare il mutuo, sperimentano tutti.



Lo intendo come avere più partner, se sono molti ancora meglio (forse).
Però sperimentare in gioventù è anche iniziazione ai rapporti sentimentali oltre che sessuali, come ha detto Tebe.

Sei davvero certa che esistano moltitudini a cui non frega nulla?
Io non ne sono mica certa.


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche secondo me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma appunto, secondo me in linea generale scegli di non fare la cazzata perchè SAI già com'è, avendola già fatta in passato
a cosa servirebbero le esperienze, sennò?
poi ripeto, dipende,  secondo me è solo DOPO che scopri che le esperienze che hai fatto ti hanno semplificato la vita, invece di complicartela


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo intendo come avere più partner, se sono molti ancora meglio (forse).
> Però sperimentare in gioventù è anche iniziazione ai rapporti sentimentali oltre che sessuali, come ha detto Tebe.
> 
> Sei davvero certa che esistano moltitudini a cui non frega nulla?
> ...


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te ma anche agli altri: *cosa si intende per sperimentare? Se è avere molti partner è certo che esistono moltitudini a cui non frega nulla. *Se si intende "girati di lì, mettiamolo qua" sai che sperimentazione. A parte chi si è sposato per pagare il mutuo, sperimentano tutti.



non è un lavoro
secondo me significa scoprire che le esperienze sessuali possono essere vissute in libertà, con chi ci piace


----------



## passante (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti.
> Secondo me, chi ha fatto più "cazzate" in gioventù è un po' più "corazzato".
> Ma è una mia idea eh...





free ha detto:


> ma appunto, secondo me in linea generale scegli di non fare la cazzata perchè SAI già com'è, avendola già fatta in passato
> a cosa servirebbero le esperienze, sennò?


boh. può darsi, a me pare di vedere più il contrario che questo, ma forse è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto. forse il punto non è tanto quello che uno fa ma che significato gli attribuisce. non saprei.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo intendo come avere più partner, se sono molti ancora meglio (forse).
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sperimentando qui sperimentando la' pero' alla fine tutti abbiamo scelto di stare in una relazione stabile. *Sperimentare e' faticoso, a volte frustrante*, soprattutto se non hai una calda cuccia in cui tornare.


Eh?


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> boh. può darsi, a me pare di vedere più il contrario che questo, ma forse è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto.* forse il punto non è tanto quello che uno fa ma che significato gli attribuisce.* non saprei.


sì, può essere una sensazione in cui ci si culla


----------



## passante (3 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sperimentando qui sperimentando la' pero' alla fine tutti abbiamo scelto di stare in una relazione stabile. *Sperimentare e' faticoso, a volte frustrante*, soprattutto se non hai una calda cuccia in cui tornare.


e il salario non è nemmeno dignitoso! 

no scherzo, ma che vor dì?


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2015)

Ciao

ognuno sperimenta in base al proprio livello di coinvolgimento, che può essere molto distino da una persona all'altra. Proprio perché è composta da più cose. Ad alcuni basta l'attrazione fisica, altri hanno bisogno di altri componenti, come la fiducia, comunicazione aperta ecc. altri ancora cercano un non so che cosa, come riconoscenza ... a secondo, le esperienze sono molto distinte. E il tutto, può anche cambiare con il tempo. 
A me non interessava di fare come le mie colleghe. Avevo un livello alto affinché mi sentissi coinvolta sessualmente. Le mie esperienze si basano proprio sul mio modo di essere, che differenzia da altri modi. Ma sempre esperienze sono. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Se le tue esperienze sono state tutte positive beato te. Io ho preso certe cantonate!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se le tue esperienze sono state tutte positive beato te. Io ho preso certe cantonate!


Per lo più sì. Poi dipende da ennemila fattori.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se le tue esperienze sono state tutte positive beato te. Io ho preso certe cantonate!


Eh...ma alla fine sono soprattutto quelle che ti fanno "crescere"...e ti fanno capire le direzioni che devi prendere!
Altrimenti decidiamo tutti di vivere sotto una campana di vetro e via!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2015)

Sperimentare non è frustrante se la cuccia calda siamo noi stessi.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo intendo come avere più partner, se sono molti ancora meglio (forse).
> Però sperimentare in gioventù è anche iniziazione ai rapporti sentimentali oltre che sessuali, come ha detto Tebe.
> 
> Sei davvero certa che esistano moltitudini a cui non frega nulla?
> Io non ne sono mica certa.


A me ad esempio non me ne frega assolutamente nulla di non essermi scopata mezzo mondo.
Certo, ho avuto le mie esperienze, ma ripeto che sono molto limitate.
E ti potrei portare ad esempio una vera moltitudine che potrebbe dire che appunto non gliene frega proprio nulla.
Anche perchè, per quanto sembri strano a te, basta uscire per fottere, non ci vuole proprio nulla.
L'iniziazione ai rapporti sentimentali non deve per forza passare attraverso il sesso.
E' semplicemente una questione di interfacciamento, è una questione di dialogo, di comunicazione tra i sessi.
Se ti chiudi al mondo in generale l'esperienza non te la farai mai.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sperimentare non è frustrante se la cuccia calda siamo noi stessi.


Eh ma cara mia, quanti possono seriamente dire di bastare a se stessi?


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In questi giorni sono due mesi che ho la consapevolezza di essere vissuta in un mondo parallelo alla realtà e mi viene in mente (sono pazza?), anzichè soffermarmi su quanto sia stato devastante prenderne coscienza, su cosa di buono mi ha portato.
> 
> Provo a fare un elenco:
> 
> ...


Tu ci scherzi, ma quasi quasi mi sa che è cosi.

Delle positività hai fatto tu stessa l'elenco più sopra. Magari hanno un retrogusto amaro, ma dimmi tu se al mondo c'è qualcosa che si possa ritenere perfetto. Poi ognuno è un mondo a se, anche se conseguenze come il riappropiarsi del proprio essere sono fatti alquanto accomunanti.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me ad esempio non me ne frega assolutamente nulla di non essermi scopata mezzo mondo.
> Certo, ho avuto le mie esperienze, ma ripeto che sono molto limitate.
> E ti potrei portare ad esempio una vera moltitudine che potrebbe dire che appunto non gliene frega proprio nulla.
> Anche perchè, per quanto sembri strano a te, basta uscire per fottere, non ci vuole proprio nulla.
> ...



E io che ho detto?

A me non sembra affatto strano che basti uscire per fottere...l'ho visto chiaramente!
Sono stata come S.Tommaso e ho dovuto sincerarmene di persona!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> 
> A me non sembra affatto strano che basti uscire per fottere...l'ho visto chiaramente!
> Sono stata come S.Tommaso e ho dovuto sincerarmene di persona!



e ti sei divertita?


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> 
> A me non sembra affatto strano che basti uscire per fottere...l'ho visto chiaramente!
> Sono stata come S.Tommaso e ho dovuto sincerarmene di persona!


L'hai detto tu che intendi dire "avere più partner, se sono molti ancora meglio".


----------



## Dalida (3 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te ma anche agli altri: cosa si intende per sperimentare? Se è avere molti partner è certo che esistono moltitudini a cui non frega nulla. Se si intende "girati di lì, mettiamolo qua" sai che sperimentazione. A parte chi si è sposato per pagare il mutuo, sperimentano tutti.


molto banalmente, avere esperienza diretta delle cose.
se una persona ha avuto esperienze di relazioni, sentimentali, sessuali ecc. con più partner, parlerà tenendo in considerazione una serie di elementi.
se altri, invece, hanno avuto un solo partner per tutta la vita, è evidente che ogni opinione sarà pesantemente condizionata dal fatto che quell'opinione è formata sulla base di un'unica persona.


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me ad esempio non me ne frega assolutamente nulla di non essermi scopata mezzo mondo.
> Certo, ho avuto le mie esperienze, ma ripeto che sono molto limitate.
> E ti potrei portare ad esempio una vera moltitudine che potrebbe dire che appunto non gliene frega proprio nulla.
> Anche perchè, per quanto sembri strano a te, basta uscire per fottere, non ci vuole proprio nulla.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Eh...ma alla fine sono soprattutto quelle che ti fanno "crescere"...e ti fanno capire le direzioni che devi prendere!
> *Altrimenti decidiamo tutti di vivere sotto una campana di vetro e via!


ecco, è precisamente questo il punto: scegli dopo aver saggiato.
Non che debba essere utilizzato come metodo scientifico: su un campione di 15 5 soddisfano il criterio A, 6 il B, 3 A e B... però fare esperienze ti porta a conoscere te stesso e di conseguenza a prendere decisioni con cognizione di causa.
Saggiare dopo aver scelto direi che è un'altra roba, invece


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, è precisamente questo il punto: scegli dopo aver saggiato.
> Non che debba essere utilizzato come metodo scientifico: su un campione di 15 5 soddisfano il criterio A, 6 il B, 3 A e B... però fare esperienze ti porta a conoscere te stesso e di conseguenza a prendere decisioni con cognizione di causa.
> Saggiare dopo aver scelto direi che è un'altra roba, invece


Ma non tutti sentono questa necessità...e se non la senti non è che ti puoi forzare a farlo, secondo me.


----------



## Dalida (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non tutti sentono questa necessità...e se non la senti non è che ti puoi forzare a farlo, secondo me.


ma infatti assolutamente no.
però, scusa se tiro fuori un fatto personale, quando raccontasti di quella brutta nottata che ti portò a piangere ecc. fu anche quella un'esperienza.
che ti fece comprendere che non ne volevi altre simili, quindi comunque ti è servita e ti ha portato a parlare con cognizione di causa delle tue preferenze e via così.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> 
> A me non sembra affatto strano che basti uscire per fottere...l'ho visto chiaramente!
> Sono stata come S.Tommaso e ho dovuto sincerarmene di persona!


Ammazza che mandrillona.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e ti sei divertita?


Che domande.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti assolutamente no.
> però, scusa se tiro fuori un fatto personale, quando raccontasti di quella brutta nottata che ti portò a piangere ecc. fu anche quella un'esperienza.
> che ti fece comprendere che non ne volevi altre simili, quindi comunque ti è servita e ti ha portato a parlare con cognizione di causa delle tue preferenze e via così.


Ma io non rinnego niente di niente, sia di cose belle, che di cose brutte, che di cose zozzissime...non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò.
Perchè sono quelle cose che mi rendono quello che sono giorno dopo giorno e rinnegare me stessa per quello che sono è assurdo. E quello che sono è tutto frutto di scelte, il più delle volte ponderate bene. A volte mi sono fatta trasportare, ma diciamolo, mai niente mi è successo senza che non lo volessi io.
Quello che dico è semplicemente che non ho mai deciso di fare le cose "perchè era tempo di farle" o perchè "se non lo faccio ora non lo faccio più".
Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè per me era giusto, ma intendo proprio giusto nei miei confronti. E giusto anche nel momento stesso in cui è successo. Senza che questo fosse fatto secondo una tempistica prestabilita.
Ad esempio, sempre rimanendo sul personale, a 18 anni ho iniziato una relazione in cui ero l'altra...è durata 6 anni. A 18 anni una ragazza dovrebbe divertirsi (secondo le teorie di una Diletta) oppure dovrebbe fare l'esperienza del fidanzatino trovato a scuola col quale provare a crescere. La mia educazione sentimentale e sessuale è stata in un certo senso fortemente condizionata da questo, ovviamente. 
Però non mi pento, non rinnego nè il fatto che non mi sono divertita, nè il fatto che non ho avuto un'esperienza di storiella classica giovanile. E' questo il punto, riuscire a vivere (o a non vivere) le cose quando succedono non rinnegandole con se stessi.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non rinnego niente di niente, sia di cose belle, che di cose brutte, che di cose zozzissime...non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò.
> Perchè sono quelle cose che mi rendono quello che sono giorno dopo giorno e rinnegare me stessa per quello che sono è assurdo. E quello che sono è tutto frutto di scelte, il più delle volte ponderate bene. A volte mi sono fatta trasportare, ma diciamolo, mai niente mi è successo senza che non lo volessi io.
> Quello che dico è semplicemente che non ho mai deciso di fare le cose "perchè era tempo di farle" o perchè "se non lo faccio ora non lo faccio più".
> Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè per me era giusto, ma intendo proprio giusto nei miei confronti. E giusto anche nel momento stesso in cui è successo. Senza che questo fosse fatto secondo una tempistica prestabilita.
> ...


Teorie giustissime, poi le cose possono andare diversamente. Ma non ha torto.


----------



## Dalida (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non rinnego niente di niente, sia di cose belle, che di cose brutte, che di cose zozzissime...non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò.
> Perchè sono quelle cose che mi rendono quello che sono giorno dopo giorno e rinnegare me stessa per quello che sono è assurdo. E quello che sono è tutto frutto di scelte, il più delle volte ponderate bene. A volte mi sono fatta trasportare, ma diciamolo, mai niente mi è successo senza che non lo volessi io.
> *Quello che dico è semplicemente che non ho mai deciso di fare le cose "perchè era tempo di farle" o perchè "se non lo faccio ora non lo faccio più".*
> Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè per me era giusto, ma intendo proprio giusto nei miei confronti. E giusto anche nel momento stesso in cui è successo. Senza che questo fosse fatto secondo una tempistica prestabilita.
> ...


per quanto riguarda la parte in neretto, io la penso un po' come free.
nella vita si va avanti, si fa esperienza di tante cose non solo sentimentali/sessuali, e quindi si cambia molto.
non è propriamente che ci sia un tempo per fare delle cose, però la stessa identica cosa ha un significato diverso a seconda dell'età che hai quando la fai (rima ).
anche volendo, e comunque non lo voglio, non potrei avere lo stesso ritmo che avevo 5 o 6 anni fa, sono cambiate tante cose. esempio scemo, all'epoca non avevo un lavoro, quindi manco mi ponevo certi limiti/problemi.
secondo me c'è del vero nel dire che con il tempo tendi (tu generico) a raddrizzare il tiro, avviene anche inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Teorie giustissime, poi le cose possono andare diversamente. Ma non ha torto.


Per me no...e ripeto che se fossero giuste avremmo tutti la medesima esperienza. Cosa secondo me impossibile e nemmeno giusta.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me no...e ripeto che se fossero giuste avremmo tutti la medesima esperienza. Cosa secondo me impossibile e nemmeno giusta.


Eh lo so, a volte le cose vanno storte.
Però l'importante è uscirne indenni.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Eh lo so, a volte le cose vanno storte.
> Però l'importante è uscirne indenni.


Ma perchè storte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non tutti sentono questa necessità...e se non la senti non è che ti puoi forzare a farlo, secondo me.


secondo me è una necessità che nasce proprio dalle prime esperienze, quando vedi che persone diverse ti danno cose diverse, ti fanno sentire in modo diverso.
Io sono del parere che comunque non sono le esperienze che fanno davvero davvero la differenza: se tu non riesci a valutarle, sono inutili.
Se non hai la spietatezza e l'obiettività e la capacità emotiva di analizzare persone ed eventi, alla fine non hai veramente dei rapporti, vedi gente... quasi interscambiabile.
E c'è gente che ci arriva tranquillamente alla terza età, senza capire un accidente di quello che ha vissuto e delle persone che ha incontrato.
Perchè non è mai stata interessata a farlo, probabilmente, o non ne aveva le capacità.


e poi mi sono comprata una gonna che a ben pensarci pare fatta di fodera per divani, una tragedia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> *Teorie giustissime*, poi le cose possono andare diversamente. Ma non ha torto.


ma anche no, dipende dalla persona. Divertirsi significa fare ciò che ti fa stare bene, che ti rende felice.
Mica per tutti a 18 anni è andare in discoteca a rimorchiare come fosse un rito tribale.
Il fidanzatino coetaneo poi per me è quasi una di quelle storie che si dovrebbero raccontare attorno al fuoco nei campeggi, stile film orror.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me è una necessità che nasce proprio dalle prime esperienze, quando vedi che persone diverse ti danno cose diverse, ti fanno sentire in modo diverso.
> Io sono del parere che comunque non sono le esperienze che fanno davvero davvero la differenza: se tu non riesci a valutarle, sono inutili.
> Se non hai la spietatezza e l'obiettività e la capacità emotiva di analizzare persone ed eventi, alla fine non hai veramente dei rapporti, vedi gente... quasi interscambiabile.
> E c'è gente che ci arriva tranquillamente alla terza età, senza capire un accidente di quello che ha vissuto e delle persone che ha incontrato.
> ...


E quindi il problema non sta appunto nelle esperienze avute o non avute, ma proprio nell'analizzarle e a farle di una propria utilità!

Sul neretto: Sbri, che ti sta succedendo!?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Teorie giustissime, poi le cose possono andare diversamente. Ma non ha torto.


Jon, ma vaffanculo dai. Giustissime. Che se tu non stai proprio come Diletta poco ci manca, buongiorno che per te sono "giustissime".


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quindi il problema non sta appunto nelle esperienze avute o non avute, ma proprio nell'analizzarle e a farle di una propria utilità!
> 
> Sul neretto: Sbri, che ti sta succedendo!?


c'è grossa crisi... 
Una volta erano gli anni, adesso sono i decenni a pesarmi.
Mi sa che mi sto rincoglionendo.
Io arrivo a casa tutta entusiasta e QUELLA sgrana gli occhi, poi guarda me, poi guarda la gonna...
UNA STRONZA.
E non capisce una mazza.



Vabbè, prenoto dal neurologo.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no, dipende dalla persona. Divertirsi significa fare ciò che ti fa stare bene, che ti rende felice.
> Mica per tutti a 18 anni è andare in discoteca a rimorchiare come fosse un rito tribale.
> Il fidanzatino coetaneo poi per me è quasi una di quelle storie che si dovrebbero raccontare attorno al fuoco nei campeggi, stile film orror.


Prendevo spunto dall'esperienza di nicka che diceva che a 18 anni è stata con uno impegnato per 6 anni. Probabilmente è stata una cosa che l'ha fatta sentire bene, di un bene relativo alla sua vita però. Nicka, nessuna intenzione di fare la morale, solo per ragionare.

A volte capita che dagli errori (che non sempre sono solo i nostri personali) ne vengono fuori solo degli altri. Dipende dai mezzi che hai avuto. Quando avevo 16-17 anni avevo un'amica di scuola che se la faceva, vabbè s'era innamorata, di un uomo sposato e la cosa è andata avanti per parecchio tempo. Sicuramente un'esperienza, ma preferirei parlare di livelli di esperienza.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Prendevo spunto dall'esperienza di nicka che diceva che a 18 anni è stata con uno impegnato per 6 anni. *Probabilmente è stata una cosa che l'ha fatta sentire bene,* di un bene relativo alla sua vita però. Nicka, nessuna intenzione di fare la morale, solo per ragionare.
> 
> A volte capita che dagli errori (che non sempre sono solo i nostri personali) ne vengono fuori solo degli altri. Dipende dai mezzi che hai avuto. Quando avevo 16-17 anni avevo un'amica di scuola che se la faceva, vabbè s'era innamorata, di un uomo sposato e la cosa è andata avanti per parecchio tempo. Sicuramente un'esperienza, ma preferirei parlare di livelli di esperienza.


No. Semplicemente non avrei potuto fare altro.
Non parliamo di esperienze personali come la decisione di fare rafting o bungee jumping...
Parli di errori, per me non sono errori se sono funzionali a quello che sono oggi.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e ti sei divertita?





JON ha detto:


> Che domande.



Mi sono abbastanza divertita a constatare quanto possa essere facile se si vuole...e non sono andata oltre, ed è questo che volete sapere!!
Ho giocato, alla mia maniera...


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sono abbastanza divertita a constatare quanto possa essere facile se si vuole...e non sono andata oltre, ed è questo che volete sapere!!
> Ho giocato, alla mia maniera...


Se andavi oltre oggi magari avresti potuto parlare di esperienze...


----------



## Dalida (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se andavi oltre oggi magari avresti potuto parlare di esperienze...


esatto.
non che dovessi farlo per forza, eh, diletta.
è solo che un'esperienza è una cosa che si è fatta, non una cosa che immagino sia così.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non rinnego niente di niente, sia di cose belle, che di cose brutte, che di cose zozzissime...non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò.
> Perchè sono quelle cose che mi rendono quello che sono giorno dopo giorno e rinnegare me stessa per quello che sono è assurdo. E quello che sono è tutto frutto di scelte, il più delle volte ponderate bene. A volte mi sono fatta trasportare, ma diciamolo, mai niente mi è successo senza che non lo volessi io.
> Quello che dico è semplicemente che non ho mai deciso di fare le cose "perchè era tempo di farle" o perchè "se non lo faccio ora non lo faccio più".
> Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè per me era giusto, ma intendo proprio giusto nei miei confronti. E giusto anche nel momento stesso in cui è successo. *Senza che questo fosse fatto secondo una tempistica prestabilita.*
> ...



Ma abbiamo già detto che ci se ne accorge a posteriori di quello che sarebbe stato più giusto fare in quel determinato tempo, sai quando realizzi che una certa cosa è "nell'ordine naturale delle cose".
E lo realizzi guardandoti indietro e valutando le azioni passate...
Avere o meno rimpianti è un altro discorso ancora.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo già detto che ci se ne accorge a posteriori di quello che sarebbe stato più giusto fare in quel determinato tempo, sai quando realizzi che una certa cosa è "nell'ordine naturale delle cose".
> E lo realizzi guardandoti indietro e valutando le azioni passate...
> Avere o meno rimpianti è un altro discorso ancora.


Io ti posso garantire che lo rifarei anche oggi stesso, con la testa che ho oggi, quindi il tempo è un concetto molto molto relativo.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se andavi oltre oggi magari avresti potuto parlare di esperienze...





Dalida ha detto:


> esatto.
> non che dovessi farlo per forza, eh, diletta.
> è solo che un'esperienza è una cosa che si è fatta, non una cosa che immagino sia così.



No, ora parlo di buon senso perché buon senso devo avere e, soprattutto, testa sulle spalle.
Al di là di come è fatta una persona.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti posso garantire che lo rifarei anche oggi stesso, con la testa che ho oggi, quindi il tempo è un concetto molto molto relativo.


meglio così!


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sono abbastanza divertita a constatare quanto possa essere facile se si vuole...e non sono andata oltre, ed è questo che volete sapere!!
> Ho giocato, alla mia maniera...


E brava la porcellona.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon, ma vaffanculo dai. Giustissime. Che se tu non stai proprio come Diletta poco ci manca, buongiorno che per te sono "giustissime".


Ma guarda che Diletta la sa lunga.


----------



## Dalida (3 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti posso garantire che lo rifarei anche oggi stesso, con la testa che ho oggi, quindi il tempo è un concetto molto molto relativo.


vabbé, ma rifaresti proprio tutto tutto?
nessuna cazzata di cui ti sia pentita?
io un casino.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, ma rifaresti proprio tutto tutto?
> *nessuna cazzata di cui ti sia pentita*?
> io un casino.


O, altrimenti detti, errori col senno del poi.


----------



## Nicka (3 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, ma rifaresti proprio tutto tutto?
> nessuna cazzata di cui ti sia pentita?
> io un casino.


L'unica cosa che io farei di diverso è semplicemente parlare di più. Ci cado ancora a volte a bloccarmi in quel senso...
Il fatto è che tutto quello che ho fatto è stato davvero ponderato, ma ripeto anche che non ho all'attivo chissà quali e quante esperienze...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Diletta la sa lunga.


Eccome no. Jon, scansati dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sono abbastanza divertita a constatare quanto possa essere facile se si vuole...e non sono andata oltre, ed è questo che volete sapere!!
> Ho giocato, alla mia maniera...


Ma cosa hai giocato Diletta, li muerti tua? CON CHI? Con qualche handicappato dell'oratorio? Oh? Ma su porca merda. Cosa vuoi giocare che non capisci un cazzo.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Jon, scansati dai.


Vuoi dirmi che se adesso ti metti a parlarci delle tue esperienze restiamo illuminati?
Ah JB!


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, ma rifaresti proprio tutto tutto?
> nessuna cazzata di cui ti sia pentita?
> io un casino.


Anch'io
mi mangio le mani per un sacco di cose.
scelte sbagliatissime a bizzeffe


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa hai giocato Diletta, li muerti tua? *CON CHI?* Con qualche handicappato dell'oratorio? Oh? Ma su porca merda. Cosa vuoi giocare che non capisci un cazzo.



muori dalla voglia di saperlo...
non ce la fai proprio più!


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anch'io
> mi mangio le mani per un sacco di cose.
> scelte sbagliatissime a bizzeffe


E' sempre cosi. Il fatto è che non tutti partiamo da basi equivalenti.
Tra una ragazza che (per fare un esempio) a 18 anni imbastisce una relazione con un uomo sposato e una che segue un percorso, diciamo, più convenzionale c'è una bella differenza, nonché un background di esperienze sicuramente diverso.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> muori dalla voglia di saperlo...
> non ce la fai proprio più!


Vabbè, che non hai combinato niente è chiaro.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, che non hai combinato niente è chiaro.


...e ci sarebbe mancato che mi mettessi in altri casini, come se non ce li avessi avuti abbastanza dentro casa!!


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ci sarebbe mancato che mi mettessi in altri casini, come se non ce li avessi avuti abbastanza dentro casa!!


Perciò dicevo che la sai lunga, mica per altro.


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé, ma rifaresti proprio tutto tutto?
> *nessuna cazzata di cui ti sia pentita?*
> io un casino.



ricordarsele tutte è un po' difficile


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' sempre cosi. Il fatto è che non tutti partiamo da basi equivalenti.
> Tra una ragazza che (per fare un esempio) a 18 anni imbastisce una relazione con un uomo sposato e una che segue un percorso, diciamo, più convenzionale c'è una bella differenza, nonché un background di esperienze sicuramente diverso.


Che tristezza se ci penso... A 18 anni vivevo già da molto tempo come una fidanzata in procinto di sposarsi. 
Avevo bisogno del calore di una famiglia.
Ricordo le vacanze in barca che facevo con fidanzato e famiglia... Stavo bene. E poi le altre due settimane che facevamo dopo, da soli noi due. Demotivazione totale.
ricordo che eravamo io e lui in una meravigliosa spiaggia. E un gruppo di diciottenni scherzava e faceva casino vicino a noi. Avevo un magone così forte... L'ho provato ancora, tante volte.
eppure fare una vita normale mi era troppo difficile


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che tristezza se ci penso... A 18 anni vivevo già da molto tempo come una fidanzata in procinto di sposarsi.
> Avevo bisogno del calore di una famiglia.
> Ricordo le vacanze in barca che facevo con fidanzato e famiglia... Stavo bene. E poi le altre due settimane che facevamo dopo, da soli noi due. Demotivazione totale.
> ricordo che eravamo io e lui in una meravigliosa spiaggia. E un gruppo di diciottenni scherzava e faceva casino vicino a noi. Avevo un magone così forte... L'ho provato ancora, tante volte.
> eppure fare una vita normale mi era troppo difficile



...ma allora non lo amavi.
Scusa se mi permetto di fare questa affermazione, ma anch'io ho vissuto un po' come te, ma soli io e lui provavo solo una grande gioia a quei tempi.
Va bé che eravamo un bel gruppo di amici, ma quando stavamo da soli era incantevole...


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora non lo amavi.
> Scusa se mi permetto di fare questa affermazione, ma anch'io ho vissuto un po' come te, ma soli io e lui provavo solo una grande gioia a quei tempi.
> Va bé che eravamo un bel gruppo di amici, ma quando stavamo da soli era incantevole...


Non lo amavo per niente
amavo molto la sua famiglia
la sua famiglia amava me
lui sentiva che non lo amavo
e quindi odiava tutti 
i miei compagni di classe, maschi e femmine
Poi i miei compagni di università 
uomini donne etero gay 
era un bullo
sai quelli che mettono la testa del compagno ciccione nel cesso
che pisciano nello zaino della sfigata
e io la crocerossina
l'avevo redento
ho provato a lasciarlo cento volte
i miei genitori l'ultima volta non mi hanno parlato per mesi


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non lo amavo per niente
> amavo molto la sua famiglia
> la sua famiglia amava me
> lui sentiva che non lo amavo
> ...



...ma non mi dire che l'hai sposato che non ci credo.


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non mi dire che l'hai sposato che non ci credo.


Noooooo
Per un pelo eh
però ho buttato via tanto tempo
tanta energia
tanta vita
per il bisogno assoluto di un nido
di essere amata
di essere anche solo accolta


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Perciò dicevo che la sai lunga, mica per altro.


Infatti mica per altro era meglio se ti facevi i cazzi tuoi. Cosa sa lunga? Che sa? Questa non sa un cazzo, ne sai a momenti quasi più tu, il che è tutto dire. Dai oh. Vai a sbrodolarti su qualche thread ad alto contenuto di psicodramma, che magari dai meno nell'occhio.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti mica per altro era meglio se ti facevi i cazzi tuoi. Cosa sa lunga? Che sa? Questa non sa un cazzo, ne sai a momenti quasi più tu, il che è tutto dire. Dai oh. Vai a sbrodolarti su qualche thread ad alto contenuto di psicodramma, che magari dai meno nell'occhio.


Tu devi stare tranquillo, che mi pari esaurito.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tu devi stare tranquillo, che mi pari esaurito.


Rauss.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rauss.


Ecco bravo, va a dormì.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, va a dormì.


Levati. Sciò.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Levati. Sciò.


Tu non stai bene.


----------



## Ecate (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora non lo amavi.
> Scusa se mi permetto di fare questa affermazione, ma *anch'io ho vissuto un po' come te*, ma soli io e lui provavo solo una grande gioia a quei tempi.
> Va bé che eravamo un bel gruppo di amici, ma quando stavamo da soli era incantevole...


Per questo Diletta mi incuriosisci
Perché nonostante l'enorme differenza tra me e te  per famiglia e ambiente (io provengo da un ambiente estremamente laico e al tempo spesso perbenista) abbiamo avuto delle premesse simili
mi spiego meglio: ciò che era programmato per me era tanto studio e un buon matrimonio. Con qualcuno che andasse bene ai miei, mica facile.
avevo molti problemi a casa
ho reagito facendo la baby moglie.
ma poi disastro.
mica mi mancava il sesso
la sperimentazione
flirtare
no no no
mi sono mancati
la gita scolastica
L'assemblea di istituto
gli amici
l'amica
le feste
la pizzeria con i compagni di classe
poi la stessa roba all'università 
ma di più 
molto di più 
e mi sono ribellata
ma male, troppo tardi e con modalità molto dannose
ho sperimentato, ma ho sperimentato soprattutto relazioni in cui non ero molto coinvolta pur essendo molto dedita
esperimenti inutili
ho sperimentato anch'io le uscite in discoteca con le amiche
la noia nell'essere quella che non inizia neanche a flirtare perché cerca l'amour
lo sballo entro certi limiti
però ho sempre cercato qualcuno che mi amasse 
qualcuno che ho amato e che mi ha ricambiata l'avevo trovato e perso
quindi 
mi accontentavo di qualcuno che mi amasse...
Così, con questa mia singolare e parca esigenza, mi sono sempre ritrovata con uomini che ottengono dedizione totale
ehm


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Exact*ly*.
> 
> 
> Meglio.




Sor :rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (3 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> 
> A me non sembra affatto strano che basti uscire per fottere...l'ho visto chiaramente!
> Sono stata come S.Tommaso e ho dovuto sincerarmene di persona!


Scusami ma non ci credo!No!No!


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per questo Diletta mi incuriosisci
> Perché nonostante l'enorme differenza tra me e te  per famiglia e ambiente (io provengo da un ambiente estremamente laico e al tempo spesso perbenista) abbiamo avuto delle premesse simili
> mi spiego meglio: ciò che era programmato per me era tanto studio e un buon matrimonio. Con qualcuno che andasse bene ai miei, mica facile.
> avevo molti problemi a casa
> ...


Cioè rimpiangi l'adolescenza che non hai avuto?
I tuoi erano molto esigenti?


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè rimpiangi l'adolescenza che non hai avuto?
> I tuoi erano molto esigenti?


No, non l' adolescenza ...rimpiango la mia autonomia affettiva 
sono quasi sempre stata in simbiosi con qualcuno, questo mi ha molto distratta da me stessa, dalla mia individualità e dalla costruzione del mio futuro.


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, non l' adolescenza ...rimpiango la mia autonomia affettiva
> sono quasi sempre stata in simbiosi con qualcuno, questo mi ha molto distratta da me stessa, dalla mia individualità e dalla costruzione del mio futuro.


Ho capito. Tu  hai capito da dove viene quella dipendenza? Se è lecito chiedere e ti va di rispondere.


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ho capito. Tu  hai capito da dove viene quella dipendenza? Se è lecito chiedere e ti va di rispondere.


Lecito chiedere 
vorrei anche essere in grado di rispondere qualcosa di più rispetto a "gravi problemi affettivi nella famiglia di origine"

Work in progress


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Lecito chiedere
> vorrei anche essere in grado di rispondere qualcosa di più rispetto a "gravi problemi affettivi nella famiglia di origine"
> 
> Work in progress


Questo è quel background cui mi riferivo. Il risultato sono esperienze inevitabilmente viziate che col senno del poi capisci che potevi benissimo risparmiarti. Non sei l'unica, ne sarai l'ultima, credo che lo scoglio più grande sia il dover fare i conti col tempo perduto. Quello non lo riavrai, poco ma sicuro. Diciamo che non è mai troppo tardi, se poi è l'autonomia e l'equilibro personale che cerchi, penso che siano aspetti pienamente recuperabili.

Buon lavoro in corso.


----------



## Diletta (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per questo Diletta mi incuriosisci
> Perché nonostante* l'enorme differenza tra me e te  per famiglia e ambiente (io provengo da un ambiente estremamente laico e al tempo spesso perbenista)* abbiamo avuto delle premesse simili
> mi spiego meglio: ciò che era programmato per me era tanto studio e un buon matrimonio. Con qualcuno che andasse bene ai miei, mica facile.
> avevo molti problemi a casa
> ...



Anch'io provengo da un ambiente molto simile, anche la mia famiglia era laica e molto perbenista.
Soprattutto un buon matrimonio ovviamente con qualcuno che piacesse a loro.
Infatti li ho delusi...e non poco.


----------



## Diletta (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, non l' adolescenza ...rimpiango la mia autonomia affettiva
> *sono quasi sempre stata in simbiosi con qualcuno, questo mi ha molto distratta da me stessa, dalla mia individualità e dalla costruzione del mio futuro.*



Anch'io, sempre.
Infatti, ora sono rinata da quando è sbocciata la mia individualità.
Mi piace molto.
Un po' tardino, ma meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è quel background cui mi riferivo. Il risultato sono esperienze inevitabilmente viziate che col senno del poi capisci che potevi benissimo risparmiarti. Non sei l'unica, ne sarai l'ultima, credo che lo scoglio più grande sia il dover fare i conti col tempo perduto. Quello non lo riavrai, poco ma sicuro. Diciamo che non è mai troppo tardi, se poi è l'autonomia e l'equilibro personale che cerchi, penso che siano aspetti pienamente recuperabili.
> 
> Buon lavoro in corso.


Ma le esperienze Ecate non le ha fatte.
NON LE HA FATTE.
E sarebbe sempre meglio farle, le esperienze, piuttosto che reprimere la voglia di farle, vivendo col freno a mano tirato.
Risparmiare che cosa? 
Diletta ha risparmiato, e vedi i risultati.


----------



## Diletta (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per questo Diletta mi incuriosisci
> Perché nonostante l'enorme differenza tra me e te  per famiglia e ambiente (io provengo da un ambiente estremamente laico e al tempo spesso perbenista) abbiamo avuto delle premesse simili
> mi spiego meglio: ciò che era programmato per me era tanto studio e un buon matrimonio. Con qualcuno che andasse bene ai miei, mica facile.
> avevo molti problemi a casa
> ...


Ecco, la tua frase mi sta facendo riflettere...
può essere che noi siamo proprio fatte in questo modo, anch'io ho cercato subito l'amore, e, nel mio immaginario, doveva essere l'amore della vita, come infatti è stato.
Tutto già predisposto, organizzato nella mia mente ancora prima di metterlo in pratica...
Mi accorgo di essere stata innamorata soprattutto dell'Amore stesso, come ideale.
Che poi, da dove mi derivi questa "deformata" impostazione mentale...mia madre si è divertita flirtando più di me, sicuro.


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma le esperienze Ecate non le ha fatte.
> NON LE HA FATTE.
> E sarebbe sempre meglio farle, le esperienze, piuttosto che reprimere la voglia di farle, vivendo col freno a mano tirato.
> Risparmiare che cosa?
> Diletta ha risparmiato, e vedi i risultati.


Chiara, io non mi sono risparmiata, ho solo dato ascolto a miei bisogni piuttosto pressanti.
E così ho bruciato le tappe.
Perché mi sentivo sola.
E lo sono diventata sempre di più.
Freno a mano tirato sì, forse.
Ma ciò che mi faceva più paura, ciò che non ho avuto il coraggio di esperire è stata la normalità.
L'avere dei rapporti umani al di fuori della coppia.
L'avere una vita al di fuori della coppia. E questo dai 17 anni eh...
Quindi sì, freno a mano sì, ma solo per quanto riguarda tutte le cose normali, sane...
Non mi mancano ora, ma mi manca tutto quello che avrei voluto costruire di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Chiara, io non mi sono risparmiata, ho solo dato ascolto a miei bisogni piuttosto pressanti.
> *E così ho bruciato le tappe.
> *Perché mi sentivo sola.
> E lo sono diventata sempre di più.
> ...


Hai dato fuoco alle nane.


----------



## Tessa (4 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io provengo da un ambiente molto simile, anche la mia famiglia era laica e molto perbenista.
> Soprattutto un buon matrimonio ovviamente con qualcuno che piacesse a loro.
> Infatti li ho delusi...e non poco.


Perché tuo marito non piaceva ai tuoi genitori?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché tuo marito non piaceva ai tuoi genitori?


A) Sul laica perchè sta mentecatta per passare la delusione dei tradimenti passati del marito s'è affidata alla fede ed ha abbracciato Cristo (o meglio, s'è caricata la Croce);

B) Sul perbenista perchè magari quelli pensano che non sia tanto bello che una moglie paghi le puttane al marito (PERBENISTI DI MERDA);

C) per tornare alla tua domanda, probabilmente perchè capivano (capiscono) ben più di Diletta, evidentemente.


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, la tua frase mi sta facendo riflettere...
> può essere che noi siamo proprio fatte in questo modo, anch'io ho cercato subito l'amore, e, nel mio immaginario, doveva essere l'amore della vita, come infatti è stato.
> Tutto già predisposto, organizzato nella mia mente ancora prima di metterlo in pratica...
> Mi accorgo di essere stata innamorata soprattutto dell'Amore stesso, come ideale.
> Che poi, da dove mi derivi questa "deformata" impostazione mentale...mia madre si è divertita flirtando più di me, sicuro.


Ma Diletta
il tuo Amore non ti ha deluso?
lo ami ancora?
ti entusiasma trascorrere del tempo con lui?
perché vedi
nonostante la mia scarsa esperienza di normalità ho sperimentato -ehm diciamo tentato- molti tipi di relazione ... 
Però dopo un po' -un bel po'- mi sentivo soffocata, perché per la mia  assurda esigenza di soddisfare tutte tutte tutte le esigenze affettive del compagno, concedevo VOLENTIERI un sacco di cose che mi chiudevano a me stessa e al mondo.
e pure li sceglievo così: esigenti - per poterli accontentare
mi chiedo come non venga voglia di fuggire quando ci si rende conto che l'Amore è consumato
mi chiedo come tutte le mie strane avventure non mi abbiano insegnato a stare benone anche senza


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, la tua frase mi sta facendo riflettere...
> può essere che noi siamo proprio fatte in questo modo, anch'io ho cercato subito l'amore, e, nel mio immaginario, doveva essere l'amore della vita, come infatti è stato.
> Tutto già predisposto, *organizzato nella mia mente ancora prima di metterlo in pratica...
> *Mi accorgo di essere stata innamorata soprattutto dell'Amore stesso, come ideale.
> Che poi, da dove mi derivi questa "deformata" impostazione mentale...mia madre si è divertita flirtando più di me, sicuro.


ed è esattamente questo che ti frega: essere ancora prigioniera di schemi che hai elaborato durante l'infanzia o subito dopo.
E non ne esci, eh?
Neppure quando si infrangono tutti.


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed è esattamente questo che ti frega: essere ancora prigioniera di schemi che hai elaborato durante l'infanzia o subito dopo.
> E non ne esci, eh?
> Neppure quando si infrangono tutti.


Però 
lo schema dell'amour ce lo abbiamo tutti, dai.
il punto che mi incuriosisce è :
come si riesce ad applicare il proprio ideale ad una realtà che pare smentirlo?
come si riesce a mantenere appagato il proprio io e la propria immagine di se senza essere riconosciuti, conservando gelosamente il proprio ideale senza condividerlo?
Io non ne sono capace
avrei voluto esserlo
ora non so


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Però
> *lo schema dell'amour ce lo abbiamo tutti, dai.
> *il punto che mi incuriosisce è :
> come si riesce ad applicare il proprio ideale ad una realtà che pare smentirlo?
> ...


io sinceramente l'ho avuto fino ai... 15? 
Ma forse proprio a questo servono le esperienze durante l'adolescenza: a capire che con persone diverse si vivono esperienze diverse, che non tutte le persone fanno per noi e viceversa, a capire che ogni persona ha lati buoni e lati cattivi e che alla fine dobbiamo accettare anche il male che ci viene fatto e valutarlo nell'insieme.
Perchè magari quello che non ti porta i fiori per San Valentino poi c'è sempre quando hai veramente bisogno e viceversa.
Insomma ad avere un atteggiamento più pragmatico, meno lirico e teorico.
Sulla base di quello schemino che dici tu, si scambiano fischi per fiaschi, purtroppo.


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma le esperienze Ecate non le ha fatte.
> NON LE HA FATTE.
> E sarebbe sempre meglio farle, le esperienze, piuttosto che reprimere la voglia di farle, vivendo col freno a mano tirato.
> Risparmiare che cosa?
> Diletta ha risparmiato, e vedi i risultati.


Hai ragione, bisognerebbe sapere di poter vivere liberamente e invece capita anche che questa consapevolezza non è parte di noi. Se quella condizione crea disagio ed è una forzatura alla fine si arriva alla ribellione, spesso troppo tardi. Il che mi fa pensare che ci sia davvero un tempo per ogni cosa.

Risparmiarsi determinate esperienze può dipendere da tanti motivi, da bisogni, paure...quello che è. Il problema sta proprio in quel risparmiarsi, frenarsi o meglio reprimersi. Quando lo fai però è perché senti anche la necessità, giusta per se stessi, di seguire un predeterminato percorso. Le esperienze ci maturano e insegnano, sono d'accordo sul fatto che non ve ne siano di inutili o sbagliate, ognuno vivrà le proprie.

Io credo che, lo penso da sempre, responsabilizzarsi ad un'etá troppo giovane sia la scelta principe errata, da quel momento in poi tutto quello che seguirà non potrà che essere un percorso viziato. Alla fine è anche normale che accada, se ti poni degli obiettivi va da se che dovrai fare qualche sacrificio e a quell'età sacrifichi te stesso praticamente, dato che a 18 anni , diciamo, hai davanti a te molte e diverse strade da poter seguire.

Credo che la necessità fondamentale  non sia quella di evitare gli errori a prescindere, bensì quella di darsi la possibilità di poter sbagliare e più precisamente di mettersi nella condizione di poter seguire altri percorsi. Se ti leghi troppo presto, quando nemmeno tu conosci le tue reali necessità, precludi molti passaggi.


----------



## Ecate (4 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione, bisognerebbe sapere di *poter vivere liberamente* e invece capita anche che questa consapevolezza non è parte di noi. Se quella condizione crea disagio ed è una *forzatura* alla fine si arriva alla ribellione, spesso troppo tardi. Il che mi fa pensare che ci sia davvero un tempo per ogni cosa.
> 
> Risparmiarsi determinate esperienze può dipendere da tanti motivi, da bisogni, paure...quello che è. Il problema sta proprio in quel risparmiarsi, frenarsi o meglio reprimersi. Quando lo fai però è perché senti anche la necessità, giusta per se stessi, di seguire un predeterminato percorso. Le esperienze ci maturano e insegnano, sono d'accordo sul fatto che non ve ne siano di inutili o sbagliate, ognuno vivrà le proprie.
> 
> ...


Sai Jon credo che  sia molto difficile vivere liberamente quando si hanno dei gravi problemi in famiglia, soprattutto quando si è molto giovani. Quando si è ragazzini l'unica cosa che dovrebbe essere importante è costruire se stessi. Molti, per svariati motivi, non ci riescono bene.
si paga dopo, purtroppo non da soli
Io più che cercare l'amore ho sempre cercato qualcuno che mi amasse...
e in questo amare me, ho calibrato i miei partner
delle belle codipendenze
che si spingono lontano
che poi vanno strette
Una volta mi ero innamorata di un tipo strano
non era infastidito dalle mie amicizie 
abbiamo avuto anche amici in comune
siamo usciti insieme anche con altre persone
e non era incazzato per niente 
neanche dopo
non mi rimproverava comportamenti
frasi
ammiccamenti inesistenti
strano strano


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

Jon pare un malriuscito incrocio tra Willy Pasini, Morelli comecazzosichiama e Fabio Volo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed è esattamente questo che ti frega: essere ancora prigioniera di schemi che hai elaborato durante l'infanzia o subito dopo.
> E non ne esci, eh?
> *Neppure quando si infrangono tutti.*


Categorica, troppo!
Ora che si siano infranti proprio tutti...dai!


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

Faccio un bocca a bocca a questo 3d per aggiornarvi, anzi per aggiornarmi. 

A distanza di tre mesi dall'aver saputo del tradimento e dopo aver affondato ininterrottamente pensieri, retropensieri e ogni cellula del mio corpo in quello stagno di merda, ne ho la nausea. Mi sembra di aver scandagliato tutto lo scandagliabile, ho indagato anche nel periodo precedente al fattaccio (telepass etc) tanto per avere conferma che lui non mi dicesse ulteriori cazzate. Mo' basta, sono stanca e provata e ci penso a comparti stagni. Cioè, ogni giorno mi sveglio con un filone in testa e vado come un mulo solo dentro quei paletti: sarà una tecnica di sopravvivenza? Sarà che il bisogno di ossigeno mi preserva dall'impazzire? No, perchè secondo me, se non ci si distacca, almeno dai particolari, quella è la fine. 


Ho ripreso in parte in mano la mia vita, anche se sono condizionatissima da quanto successo. Mi trovo più fredda, meno propensa all'ascolto in generale, proiettata più sui cazzi miei che altro, cosa mai succesa prima d'ora. Mi ritrovo ad ignorare persone, accadimenti e sentimenti altrui (parlo non di affetti a me cari, ovviamente) perfino con un certo piacere. Il "chissenefrega" ormai regna nel mio cervello e mi permette di guardarmi con occhi diversi. Non sarò mai una cinica per definizione ma non mi dispiace questa svolta, la trovo istruttiva, ecco.

Proseguono sia il "recupero" che i "mea culpa" con analisi variegate da parte di lui, che mi fanno sentire più forte, ma sono consapevole che lo scatto decisivo deve avvenire dentro di me, e pur intuendo di essere su una buona strada, tanti interrogativi sul nostro (eventuale) futuro ancora si affastellano nella mia mente, soprattutto quando mi soffermo a cercarli e catalogarli.

Ci sono sfumature nel rapporto con lui che è impossibile spiegare; continuo a sentire forte che darci una possibilità sia la cosa migliore che io possa fare. La nostra storia è stato un dono del destino (scusat'm, ma così l'ho sempre vissuta), servita su un piatto d'argento e con un milione di problematiche in sè dipanatesi senza quasi alcuno sforzo da parte nostra, e ora, mi pare che mi/ci si chieda di investirci qualcosa di importante affinchè possa continuare ad essere, e io (e anche lui) lo sto facendo.  


Questo è. Ora.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Faccio un bocca a bocca a questo 3d per aggiornarvi, anzi per aggiornarmi.
> 
> A distanza di tre mesi dall'aver saputo del tradimento e dopo aver affondato ininterrottamente pensieri, retropensieri e ogni cellula del mio corpo in quello stagno di merda, ne ho la nausea. Mi sembra di aver scandagliato tutto lo scandagliabile, ho indagato anche nel periodo precedente al fattaccio (telepass etc) tanto per avere conferma che lui non mi dicesse ulteriori cazzate. Mo' basta, sono stanca e provata e ci penso a comparti stagni. Cioè, ogni giorno mi sveglio con un filone in testa e vado come un mulo solo dentro quei paletti: sarà una tecnica di sopravvivenza? Sarà che il bisogno di ossigeno mi preserva dall'impazzire? No, perchè secondo me, se non ci si distacca, almeno dai particolari, quella è la fine.
> 
> ...




in bocca al lupo!


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Scusami, ma non ho la memoria di JB...State ancora assieme? Separati in casa? Ognuno per se?

Comunque, il 





> Il "chissenefrega" ormai regna nel mio cervello


 io ce l'ho dalla nascita


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Faccio un bocca a bocca a questo 3d per aggiornarvi, anzi per aggiornarmi.
> 
> A distanza di tre mesi dall'aver saputo del tradimento e dopo aver affondato ininterrottamente pensieri, retropensieri e ogni cellula del mio corpo in quello stagno di merda, ne ho la nausea. Mi sembra di aver scandagliato tutto lo scandagliabile, ho indagato anche nel periodo precedente al fattaccio (telepass etc) tanto per avere conferma che lui non mi dicesse ulteriori cazzate. Mo' basta, sono stanca e provata e ci penso a comparti stagni. Cioè, ogni giorno mi sveglio con un filone in testa e vado come un mulo solo dentro quei paletti: sarà una tecnica di sopravvivenza? Sarà che il bisogno di ossigeno mi preserva dall'impazzire? No, perchè secondo me, se non ci si distacca, almeno dai particolari, quella è la fine.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho ripreso in parte in mano la mia vita, anche se sono condizionatissima da quanto successo. Mi trovo più fredda, meno propensa all'ascolto in generale, proiettata più sui cazzi miei che altro, cosa mai succesa prima d'ora. Mi ritrovo ad ignorare persone, accadimenti e sentimenti altrui (parlo non di affetti a me cari, ovviamente) perfino con un certo piacere. Il "chissenefrega" ormai regna nel mio cervello e mi permette di guardarmi con occhi diversi. Non sarò mai una cinica per definizione ma non mi dispiace questa svolta, la trovo istruttiva, ecco.


Questo bel passaggio lo copio e lo inoltro alla mia compagna, visto che giusto ieri sera - dopo una simpatica litigata - le ho comunicato ancora una volta che dei suoi 'problemi' non mi fotte più granchè.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo!



Grazie 



ivanl ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non ho la memoria di JB...State ancora assieme? Separati in casa? Ognuno per se?



Siamo ancora insieme. L'unica decisione che preso, per ora, è quella di non decidere


----------

